# ICB - Fahrberichte / Setup / Tuning



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt seit gut einer Woche mit dem ICB unterwegs und fühle mich genötigt, einen kurzen ersten Erfahrungsbericht zuschreiben...

Nachdem auf den ersten beiden Touren noch einige Macken prägend waren, die mit dem ICB an sich nichts zu tun haben (Dämpfer fertig, Speichen am HR locker) habe ich mir anfangs der Woche ein paar Stunden Zeit genommen und soweit alles fit gemacht. Außerdem konnte ich die 160er Dual Position Air Lyrik auf 170mm Coil U-Turn umbauen und ich habe mir für die Zeit, die der andere Dämpfer für seinen Urlaub braucht, eine Spezialanfertigung von Bommelmaster gekauft, einen umgebauten oder eher selbst aus Teilen aufgebauten Manitou Coil ohne Piggy.
Freitagabend, nachdem mein Töchterchen im Bett und der neue Dämpfer eingebaut war, musste natürlich dringend eine Testfahrt her - mit endlich komplett funktionsfähigem Bike und komplettem Stahlfahrwerk.
Nun ja, in dem Augenblick, als ich meine Fahrradklamotten anziehen wollte, kam draußen der erste Donner auf. Ein paar Sekunden später ein heftiger Platzregen, der dann in einen nicht unerheblichen Dauerregen überging.
Okay, was machen. Ich beschloss, bis 20 Uhr zu warten und dann zu starten, wenn es nicht mehr regnen sollte.
Exakt 19:58 Uhr hörte der Regen auf und 5 Minuten später war ich unterwegs.
Ich habe eine ziemlich festgelegte Testrunde, was ich wichtig finde, da man nur so auch kleine Unterschiede am Bike wirklich feststellen kann. Diese Runde geht im Prinzip per Asphalt auf recht glatter Straße bergauf und anschließend einen schnelle Trail mit sehr unterschiedlichem Belag wieder runter, inklusive ein paar Wurzel- und Steinschlägen, kleinen Sprüngen und so weiter.
Auf dem glatten Asphalt kann man sehr gut beurteilen, wie es um das Wippen beim Bergauffahren bestellt ist. M.E. gibt es aber kaum noch Enduros, die hier wirklich schlecht sind. Das ICB gehört auf jeden Fall zu den sehr wippfreien Geräten, man muss es schon mit Gewalt zu Bewegungen am Hinterbau zwingen. Ansonsten bewegte sich der sehr weiche und Plattform-lose (!) Manitou nur im Millimeterbereich. Die Bewegung kann man sehen, spürt sie aber nicht. Es fühlt sich halt insgesamt nicht so fest an wie bei einem Hardtail oder blockierten Hinterbau, schwingt aber nicht.
Der Zubringer zum eigentlichen Trail ist in normaler, erdiger Waldweg. Er war vom Regen vorher so durchnässt, das die Reifen permanent schmatzten. Noch ging ich davon aus, das der Trail trotzdem recht trocken sein würde, weil er das eigentlich immer ist. Das liegt am festen Belag und der ganz guten Ablaufmöglichkeit für Regenwasser.
Nun ja, so kann man sich irren...der Trail war teilweise ein Bachlauf...
Mir war das natürlich egal, ich ließ es den Bedingungen angepasst möglichst krachen, bin mit Absicht über Wurzeln und Steine gerumpelt, gehopst wo es ging etc. pp.
Das ICB geht wie die Hölle. Das Fahrwerk ist unglaublich schluckfreudig, mir sind keine Pedalschläge aufgefallen. Tolle Laufruhe durch den Radstand, obwohl ich mittlerweile 170mm "steil" fahre, da mir das Tretlager doch etwas zu tief war.
Ich bin in der Woche bereits mal einen kleine Rampe hochgefahren, die auch mit den Bikes, die ich vorher hatte, das Maximum darstellt, was sich ohne Rolle rückwärts hoch treten lässt. Das ICB hat damit trotz des eher kurzen Hinterbaus keinerlei Probleme.
Größe L (47cm) plus 35mm Vorbau ist für mich mit 1,79m perfekt, ich mag die direkte Lenkung und dadurch fühlt sich das ICB gnadenlos kompakt an. Ich kann es immer gar nicht glauben, wenn ich absteige und den Radstand sehe. Spannend wird es, wenn ich morgen vielleicht mal ein paar langsame, verblockte Passagen fahre.
Die XX1 läuft auch super, weder merkt man beim Schalten einen großen Unterschied mit dem 42er Ritzel noch fällt das optisch groß auf, wie es von einigen Skeptikern vorher behauptet wurde. Bleibt die Angst, sich im verblockten Gelände 200 EUR abzureißen...
Um es kurz zu machen: ich habe genau das Bike erhalten, das ich mir gewünscht und erhofft habe. Ich sehe da, auch, aber nicht nur mit Blick auf den Preis, nicht wirklich eine Alternative am Markt.
Zu Hause angekommen war ich nur vom Spritzwasser klitschnass, sah aus als hätte ich nekröse Windpocken und war sch***glücklich...


----------



## Rafterman86 (20. Mai 2013)

Sehr ermutigender Bericht Hasifisch.

Für die Jenigen unter uns, die sich mit der Größe noch unsicher sind. Hab am Wochenende auf dem SR Suntour ICB gesessen, das Bike war größe M, ich bin 175cm Groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 82cm, das Bike passte perfekt, dürfte nicht kleiner und nicht größer sein.

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (20. Mai 2013)

coole Sache...dann stelle ich meinen Bericht hier auch noch rein

so ihr Liebenden und Leidenden dort draußen jetzt muss ich doch auch mal was dazu schreiben

Hab meinen RnC in RH L (185/90) vor 1,5 Wochen, genau richtig für den Urlaub, bekommen und mich sofort an den Aufbau gemacht. Alle Lager und Verschraubungen ließen sich gut verbauen/verpressen und der Hinterbau fluchtete am Horstlink fast mm genau Hab ich bei LP schon einen Versatz im ausgefederten Zustand von 5mm gehabt, der beim Einfedern noch größer wurde Also so macht der RnC bei mir eine tolle Figur. Was mir natürlich nach dem Aufbau ins Auge gestochen ist, war die aussermittige Wippe Es sind bei mir 2,8 zu 6,8mm ! Der Hinterbau federt spannungsfrei ein und der Dämpfer ließ sich ohne großen Versatz (1/10mm) verbauen. Ich werde das Teil nun noch mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen.

War über das WE mit dem Bike am Lago di Ghirla und konnte das RnC dort fahrtechnisch unter die Lupe nehmen. Aufgebaut habe ich das Bike mit einem DHX RC4 in 216mm und einer Durolux mit 180mm. Auf den ersten Meter hatte ich die flache 170mm Geo eingestellt, was mir persönlich dann doch etwas zu flach war und dann auf die Steile umstellte. Damit bin ich dann 2 Tage (täglich zwischen 1300-1400 Hm) unterwegs gewesen.

So wie hat sich das Bike gefahren? Als Vergleich will ich mal das Fanes nehmen, das ich zuvor fuhr und mein Big Hit, dass ich als Parkbike nutze.

Auf den ersten Höhenmetern fiel mir mit der flachen Geo der fehlende Vortrieb im Vergleich zum Fanes auf. Da geht das Fanes deutlich besser und direkter bergan. Das hat sich dann doch deutlich gebessert, als ich die steile Geo einstellte. Es erreicht nicht ganz den Vortrieb des Fanes, aber ist nah dran.
Im Trail selbst fand ich (trotz langem Radstand) die Wendigkeit und Direktheit des RnC toll. Man sitz sehr Zentral im Bike und wird zum Spielen verleitet Hier hatte ich die Größte Sorge, dass sich eher ein Panzergefühl einstellen könnte! Ist aber alles TOP und (deutlich) verspielter als mein altes Fanes.
Was mir im Trail eher negativ aufgefallen ist, die in meinen Augen deutliche Verwindung des Hinterbaus! Das Fanes ist ja auch nicht wirklich steif, aber das RnC kam mir schon sehr weich vor. Muss mal schauen, ob sich das noch verschlechtert. Aber da könnten wir noch etwas nach bessern in der RnC 2.0 Version
So und nun ging es die 1300 - 1400 HM auch wieder runter. Das Revier dort besteht aus sehr technischen und steinigen (Handballgröße) Abfahrten. Was soll ich sagen....das Teil liegt wie ein Brett und hat gefühlt, Federweg ohne ENDE Ich war mit dem RnC gefühlt doppelt so sicher und schnell unterwegs wie mit meinem Big Hit...unglaublich...sowas kannte ich bisher von dieser Fahrzeugklasse nicht! Das Teil fährt wie ein Mini DH so ruhig und sicher, dass die Reifen und Felgen an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Das Bike kann richtig schnell Die Hinterbaukinematik in Kombination mit dem RC4 istz ein Traum Das Fanes hat hier keine Chance. Alle anderen Enduro Fahrer die dabei waren, hatten nicht den Hauch einer Chance, hinten dran zu bleiben!!!! Wenn ich jetzt noch auf den flachen Winkel umgestellt hätte....nicht aus zu malen

In technischen Passagen war das Bike auch bestens gerüstet...ich hatte nie dasd Problem, das es zu sperrig ist. Der Rahmen war nie im Weg und alles ließ sich flüssig fahren.

Also (bis auf die Anfangsprobleme) ein GEILES Bike Freut euch drauf

Werde noch den neuen Vivid Air testen und berichten! Wie macht sich denn der MP im Bike? Ich mag das Teil ja nicht so sehr!

Grüße kopis


----------



## messias (20. Mai 2013)

Schöner Bericht, das steigert die Vorfreude auf das WE, wenn ich meins dann endlich auch mal ausführen kann.

Den weichen Hinterbau hat ja der Lord auch schon bemängelt - in welchen Situationen macht sich der denn besonders negativ bemerkbar?


----------



## kopis (21. Mai 2013)

@messias,

also richtig negativ macht sich das nicht bemerkbar...man merkt es hin und wieder in technischen Sektionen oder langsamen Fahrten das etwas nach gibt. Anfangs war ich sehr irritiert und dachte etwas sei locker. Nach einigen Fahrten habe ich mich daran gewöhnt und es fällt mir nicht mehr wirklich auf! Es gibt wirklich deutlich steifere Hinterbauten/Räder aber man kann ja auch sagen, wir haben das bewusst so entwickelt...it´s not a bug it´s a feature ;-) Und der Rest überzeugt bis jetzt zu 101% !!!


----------



## ride_science (21. Mai 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Sehr ermutigender Bericht Hasifisch.
> 
> Für die Jenigen unter uns, die sich mit der Größe noch unsicher sind. Hab am Wochenende auf dem SR Suntour ICB gesessen, das Bike war größe M, ich bin 175cm Groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 82cm, das Bike passte perfekt, dürfte nicht kleiner und nicht größer sein.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Größenangaben, weißt du die Länge des Vorbaus und ob eine Set-back Sattelstütze montiert war?

 @Hasifisch: Danke, so ein Thread hat wirklich gefehlt 

lg Christoph


----------



## Rafterman86 (21. Mai 2013)

ride_science schrieb:


> Danke für die Größenangaben, weißt du die Länge des Vorbaus und ob eine Set-back Sattelstütze montiert war?
> 
> @_Hasifisch_: Danke, so ein Thread hat wirklich gefehlt
> 
> lg Christoph




war ziemlich genau dieser aufbau hier:







Allerdings war vorne ne Epicon verbaut. Den Vorbau schätze ich so auf 40-50mm - auf keinen Fall kürzer.

Cheers, 
Dennis


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Höhenmetern fiel mir mit der flachen Geo der fehlende Vortrieb im Vergleich zum Fanes auf.:



Meinst du damit ein verändertes Wipp- bzw. Dämpferverhalten?

G.


----------



## kopis (21. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst du damit ein verändertes Wipp- bzw. Dämpferverhalten?
> 
> G.



ich hatte im Fanes ein Vivid Air und im RnC nun einen DHX RC4...dadurch war der Eindruck sicher nicht ganz vergleichbar! Ich hatte aber nicht den Eindruck, das esvetwas mit dem eränderte Wipp- bzw. Dämpfungsverhalten zu tun hat, das Fanes hatte einfach mehr Vortrieb! Ich hatte auf dem Bike bergauf immer das Gefühl, noch eine Schippe drauf legen zu können. Es ging einfach leichtfüssiger und spaßiger den Berg rauf Mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel am RnC hat mir das persönlich dann viel besser gefallen und war im DH kein Nachteil im Vergleich zum Fanes. Da ist das RnC deutlich besser als das Fanes. Liegt sau ruhig mit viel Feedback vom Untergrund und ist trotzdem wenidig/verspeilt genug Das kann das Fanes nicht bieten. Ich überlege schon, ob ich mein Biggi in Rente schick und nur den 2. LRS und die 66 EVO vom Biggi behalte und nach einem 222mm DHX RC4 mit Offset Buchsen verbaue. Das geht sicher steil


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> ich hatte im Fanes ein Vivid Air und im RnC nun einen DHX RC4...dadurch war der Eindruck sicher nicht ganz vergleichbar! Ich hatte aber nicht den Eindruck, das esvetwas mit dem eränderte Wipp- bzw. Dämpfungsverhalten zu tun hat, das Fanes hatte einfach mehr Vortrieb! Ich hatte auf dem Bike bergauf immer das Gefühl, noch eine Schippe drauf legen zu können. Es ging einfach leichtfüssiger und spaßiger den Berg rauf Mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel am RnC hat mir das persönlich dann viel besser gefallen und war im DH kein Nachteil im Vergleich zum Fanes. Da ist das RnC deutlich besser als das Fanes. Liegt sau ruhig mit viel Feedback vom Untergrund und ist trotzdem wenidig/verspeilt genug Das kann das Fanes nicht bieten. Ich überlege schon, ob ich mein Biggi in Rente schick und nur den 2. LRS und die 66 EVO vom Biggi behalte und nach einem 222mm DHX RC4 mit Offset Buchsen verbaue. Das geht sicher steil




Ich meinte jetzt nicht den Vergleich mit dem Fanes. 
Weil wenn sich der Vortrieb mit dem steilen Winkel verbessert, muß es zwangsläufig mit einem verändertem Federungsverhalten zu tun haben.
Da vom physikalem Gesichtspunkt sich, zumindest bergauf, der Vortrieb verbessern müßte.

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2013)

ride_science schrieb:


> ...
> @Hasifisch: Danke, so ein Thread hat wirklich gefehlt ...



Danke, war aber gar nicht meine Idee... 

Mal von mir ein Update nach einer längeren und vor allem gemischteren Tour. Für die, denen es etwas sagt, hier die Strecke: Start in Wernigerode, über den Bahnhof Steinerne Renne den Bahnparallelweg hoch nach Drei Annen, dort über ein paar Waldwege auf den Glashüttenweg, dort den anstrengenden technischen Trail als Abkürzung zum Skihaus wieder auf den Glashüttenweg, den hoch bis zum Ahrensklint.
Dann natürlich den Pfarrstieg hinunter. Dieser ist größtenteils mittelmäßig bis leicht verblockt, ein paar stärker verblockte Stellen sind dabei, wenige S3 Stellen.
Dann den steilen und teils auch technisch Körner ziehenden Neuen Weg/Alte Bobbahn hinauf bis zur Brockenstraße und diese auf neuem Asphalt hoch bis zu den Brockenkindern. Zu diesen die Bikes hoch getragen und den teils verblockten/teils leichteren Trail hinten Richtung Zeterklippen wieder hinunter. Überfahrt zu den Wolfsklippen auf Forstwegen, dann den Alexanderstieg hinunter, auch dieser S2 mit einer S3 Stelle.
Zum Abschluss dann den Holy Trail - ein teils steiler Singletrail auf einem Kamm mit einigen Sprüngen und Steinen.
Zum Schluss einen Flowtrail zurück nach WR.
Ca. 45km, müssten so um die 900-1000 Hm gewesen sein. Wobei die Hm teilweise auf den technischen Ansteigen doppelt zehren.
Wichtigstes Fazit: ich habe mich auf dem ICB sauwohl gefühlt. Es geht für mich hoch wie runter einfach fantastisch und ich finde das schon krass, da wir hier von einem 170mm Enduro mit Plattform-losen Stahlfahrwerk reden (in meinem Fall).
Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob der Hinterbau wirklich weicher ist als bei meinen Bikes vorher, dazu müsste ich den Dämpfer blockieren können. Ich spüre da aber nichts Störendes.
Ich komme mit dem ICB auch an den steilen, verblockten, langsamen Passagen ganz hervorragend klar. Und ich fahre es erst eine Woche (!), bin also noch definitiv in der Phase der Umgewöhnung.
Hinterrad-Umsetzer musste ich noch nicht groß machen, fallen aber schon erstmal etwas schwerer als vorher mit dem kurzen HT - kein Wunder...aber da übe ich noch.
Bei mir haperts momentan noch am Fahrwerk - ich weiß jetzt, warum MoCo/MiCo in der Lyrik Sinn macht... 
Auf Stein- oder Wurzelteppichen kommt doch irgendwann das Gefühl der "verhärteten" Gabel. Da rüste ich auf jeden Fall nach. In den steilen, langsamen technischen Abschnitten funktioniert die Stahlfeder auf jeden Fall besser auf Luft, auch ohne Druckstufe.
Auf normalen Anstiegen, auch steilen Rampen komme ich mit der minimalen Übersetzung von 32/42 sehr gut klar. Schwer wird es allerdings, wenn die Anstiege dann auch noch technisch anspruchsvoll sind. Es raubt sehr viel Kraft, wenn man übr die Stufen mit der Übersetzung rüberwuchten muss. Werde mir für solche Sachen doch noch ein 30er Kettenblatt holen.

Zu der Lyrik mal noch eine Frage: laut Anleitung (und von mir auch so gemacht) soll in beide Beine ja 15er Öl. Ist es normal, das RS da ab Werk so eine undefinierbare Suppe reinfüllt, die eher die Viskosität vom warmer Butter hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2013)

ja, die lauwarme Suppe ist normal und sollte beim ersten Service gleich gegen was gescheites getauscht werden.

meine bisherigen Erfahrungen:

Die Geometrie überzeugt, der Sitzwinkel ist steil genug und das Rad vermittelt viel Sicherheit. Die 180er Lyrik und der 222er Vivid fahren alles platt was einem im üblichen Enduro-Terrain so entgegen springt. Im technischen Geläuf deutlich unhandlicher als das (auch wesentlich steifere und kurzhubigere) 301.  Das Rad muss mit Nachdruck bewegt werden. Die 150er everb hab ich gerade so verbaut bekommen, 3cm kürzeres Sitzrohr wäre wohl eine Wohltat für manche Anwender.

- Hinterbau ist definitiv nicht seitensteif (im Vergleich zum 301 was ich auch fahre)
- Hinterbau spricht mit Vivid Coil (400er Federbei .1 Tonnen) sagenhaft an
- Rad liegt sehr gut, ist aber ein bisschen unhandlich
- Geometriestellung: Flach und viel Hub, dazu halt das 222x70er Federbein

"Mini-DH" beschreibt das Rad wohl am treffendsten. Ich schätze aber ein kürzerhubiges Fahrwerk würde die Bergauf-Qualitäten deutlich steigern. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> - Hinterbau ist definitiv nicht seitensteif (im Vergleich zum 301 was ich auch fahre)
> - Hinterbau spricht mit Vivid Coil (400er Federbei .1 Tonnen) sagenhaft an
> - Rad liegt sehr gut, ist aber ein bisschen unhandlich
> - Geometriestellung: Flach und viel Hub, dazu halt das 222x70er Federbein
> ...




Das ist würde ich sagen, dem Lenkwinkel zuzuschreiben.

Es hat IMHO einen Grund, warum z.b. Specialized bei seinem Enduro einen 66,5° Lenkwinkel verbaut. In der heutigen Zeit mag dies aufgrund der immer flacher werdenden coolen Downhilllenkwinkel etwas oldschool wirken, auf dem Trail jedoch dreht sich das dann meist schnell um.

Ich konnte die Erfahrung mal selber machen mit 2 identischen bikes, einmal mit 66,5 und einmal mit 65° Lenkwinkel. 
Es ging um das Devinci Hectik und Devinci Frantik. Beide haben den ziemlich exakt gleichen Hinterbau, gleiche Tretlagerhöhe, sogar die Rahmenrohre sind die gleichen. Lediglich das Steuerrohr ist anders.

Das Frantik hat sich immer behäbig angefühlt, irgendwie wurde ich nicht so warm damit. Grund dafür auch natürlich die fehlende Geschwindigkeit(erst dann macht ein tiefer LW sinn, wenn er durch die Fahrgeschwindigkeit notwendig wird - beim DH bike möglich). Aber ein Enduro mit weniger FW und leichten Reifen ist nicht so leicht in diesen Geschwindigkeitsbereich zu bekommen - zumindest von mir als nicht Profi.

Dann mal wieder mit dem Hectik gefahren, und siehe da - das aha Erlebnis, Rad super agil, spritzig, es kam wieder fahrfreude auf bei den normalen Trails hier.

Seitdem schätze ich es bei einem Enduro, nicht mit 65° rumzufahren, sondern die quirligeren 66-66,5° zu haben.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2013)

wieso ist der rahmen/ das oberrohr eigentlich so unglaublich hoch geworden? 
jetzt schreibt helmchen noch, dass das sitzrohr recht lang ist -  wurde sowas nicht diskutiert?


----------



## visionthing (22. Mai 2013)

Ist er doch garnicht und im Verhältnis zum Reach auf keinen Fall zu hoch. Ein Rahmen wird niemals jedem passen, wer lange Beine hat braucht nunmal ein längeres Sitzrohr als jemand mit kurzen. Das Sitzrohr ist jedenfalls in der selben Größe 2cm kürzer als bei meinem Helius bei gleichzeitig 2cm längerem Reach.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2013)

fone schrieb:


> wieso ist der rahmen/ das oberrohr eigentlich so unglaublich hoch geworden?
> jetzt schreibt helmchen noch, dass das sitzrohr recht lang ist -  wurde sowas nicht diskutiert?



Doch wurde es. Es gab sogar die Fraktion - mit mir  - die ein L/M Rahmen wollte: hOR in L und Sitzrohr in M...
Allerdings: ich komme bei 179cm mit den 47cm des L doch wesentlich besser klar, als ich gedacht hätte. Wenn dann meine 150er Reverb dazukommt, ist es schlicht perfekt...

Zum Thema "unhandlich": kommt drauf an...
Bei Speed finde ich es mindestens genauso handlich wie mein GT Sanction in M, man macht die ganze Zeit Spielereien und Hopser etc...das macht man mit einem passiven Bike einfach nicht. Und das bei einer sehr guten Laufruhe bei Highspeed.
Es ist etwas sperriger, wenn es um langsame, technische und verwinkelte Abschnitte geht. Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, das die Umsetzer schwerer gehen. Und das liegt einfach am Radstand.

Ach so: unglaublich hoch ist da nix. Die optischen Tricks, mit denen einige Hersteller mit einem krummen Oberrohr einen niedrigen Rahmen suggerieren und dann aber die Strebe am Sitzrohr hochziehen, haben wir nicht nötig... 
Einer der wenigen Hersteller, der wirklich immer sehr niedrige Rahmen baut, ist Speci.
Schau dir mal das Tyee an, bei weniger hOR Länge am größten Modell  ebenfalls 47cm.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2013)

fone schrieb:


> wieso ist der rahmen/ das oberrohr eigentlich so unglaublich hoch geworden?
> jetzt schreibt helmchen noch, dass das sitzrohr recht lang ist -  wurde sowas nicht diskutiert?



Das Sitzrohr ist weder kurz noch lang, hat sozusagen Normmaß...kürzer wäre auf jedenfall verheerend.
Und wem der Rahmen zu hoch ist, der hat einfach die falsche Größe bestellt

Außerdem fahren einige einen längeren Dämpfer im Rad als vorgesehen, das wird das Verhalten des Rades auf jedenfall verändern.

Mein MiniDh ICB ist auf jedenfall im steilen Gelände, beim langsam Fahren, sehr umgänglich.
Das MiniDh Gefühl kommt ausschließlich vom flachen Lenkwinkel. Stellt man auf steil ist es vom Gefühl wie ein super Tourenrad.

Wie Bommelmaster schon schreibt, hat man verschiedene Räder zum Ausprobieren daheim rumstehen, dann schätzt man die Vorteile von allen, aber weiß auch schnell was man als Allrounder fahren will...und da wirds wohl immer auf 66+ rauslaufen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. Mai 2013)

ok


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ok



Ok...ok...was bedeutet ok  Ich will mindestens eine Kritik

G.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2013)

okokok, ich muss hier auch mal was arbeiten 

ich hab mir die geo vorher nicht genau angeguckt, hatte nur vorhin auf deinem bildern schon den eindruck gehabt, das oberrohr wäre recht hoch am sitzrohr angesetzt. die "stützstrebe" geht ja diekt bis zur oberkante sitzrohr -  da dachte ich: wieso nicht ein paar cm tiefer ansetzen? 

dann in den thread geguckt, die aussage das sitzrohr lang ist... 

aber 47 bei L ist ja nicht übermäßig lang. alles gut.

insgesamt ist es halt sehr safe gebaut. keine experimente.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2013)

Also mir hätte am M Rahmen auch ein 40er Sitzrohr gereicht, meine Reverb hat noch 1cm Spiel nach unten. Wenn ich auch an dem Rad auf einen 66Sick Sattel umsetze ist Ende im Gelände... Platz zu Ende. Geht sich grad so aus. 

Wenn man sich überlegt das so ne Reverb 380mm hat oder gar 425mm, da könnt der Rahmen ein 350er Sitzrohr haben und von mir aus das Oberrohr so flach das grad noch ein Zentimeter Luft zum Federbein ist.

Aber irgendwie kriegen die Hersteller das alle nicht auf die Reihe, weil dann hätte man ja nen längeren Stützenauszug und müsste sicher 3g mehr Alu verbauen damit die Stabilität ausreicht und die konservative Kundschaft würde heulen weil das ja alles so ungewöhnlich ausschaut.

Naja, 440 geht auch, der Platz reicht ja grad noch so. Wenn aber irgendwann einer mit ner längerhubigen Verstellstütze auf den Markt kommt muss ich den Rahmen ein wenig spanend bearbeiten 

Edit: 172cm, 81cm Schritlänge, Rahmengröße M, 440er Sitzrohr. 


Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. Mai 2013)

Jetzt stell dir das dann noch bei denen vor, die sich wegen dem Reach einen Rahmen in L geordert haben. Das 44er Sitzrohr hatte selbst da völlig gereicht, mMn.


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> und die konservative Kundshaft würde heulen weil das ja alles so ungewöhnlich ausschaut.



Sind halt nicht alle so japanische Italiener...

Ich hab schon Rahmen getötet weil ich die Stütze zu weit rausziehen musste...

Ich werde eine 430/150mm Reverb fahren und da hab ich noch mehr als 1 cm PLatz im XL (500mm) Rahmen. 

nur mal meine 2 Cent zu dem Thema.

Bei den ersten Kommentaren hier werde ich wohl doch 170/170 steil fahren. Und erst mal nicht auf 190/1x0 gehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2013)

fone schrieb:


> insgesamt ist es halt sehr safe gebaut. keine experimente.



So seh ich das auch. Das einzige was abweicht ist der längere Reach und das sehe ich sehr positiv als größerer Fahrer mit L Rahmen.
Und man hat halt die Möglichkeit einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel einzustellen, was man aber nicht muß wenn man nicht will.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir das dann noch bei denen vor, die sich wegen dem Reach einen Rahmen in L geordert haben. Das 44er Sitzrohr hatte selbst da völlig gereicht, mMn.



Wenn man sich wegen dem Reach den Rahmen ordert, dann sollte es doch gerade so sein das man ein längeres Sitzrohr will
Und deswegen ist 440 schon für viele Stützen dann nicht mehr fahrbar.

G.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Sind halt nicht alle so japanische Italiener...
> 
> Ich hab schon Rahmen getötet weil ich die Stütze zu weit rausziehen musste...
> 
> ...



Ja, bei mir passts ja auch ABER beim L-Rahmen der mir ganz gut gefallen hat vom Fahrverhalten her würde es nicht passen und sobald RS die nächste Reverb-Generation mit mehr als 150mm nachschieb ist auch Ende. (und dem allgemeinen Trend folgend wird die garantiert irgendwann kommen).

Alternativbeispiel: 
Wenn du nen Knilch mit nem langen Oberkörper hast der dann halt L fährt aber kurze Beine hat ist jetzt schon Essig. 

Es spricht NICHTS dagegen das Oberrohr abzusenken, momentan stecken ja schmale 25cm Sattelstütze im Rahmen. Auch mit 15cm einer (flexenden) Reverb wird da eher nichts sterben. Korrekte Auslegung vorausgesetzt.

Und ja, auch ich hab schon Rahmen an der Klemmung weggebröselt, trotz korrektem Sattelstützenauszug und passenden Maßen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## tudeski (22. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn man sich wegen dem Reach den Rahmen ordert, dann sollte es doch gerade so sein das man ein längeres Sitzrohr will
> Und deswegen ist 440 schon für viele Stützen dann nicht mehr fahrbar.
> 
> G.



So einfach kannst du es dir nicht machen, ich habe mir den Rahmen gerade wegen dem Reach geordert und ich will KEIN längeres Sitzrohr!
Es hat einfach nicht jeder ein genormtes Körpergröße/Schrittlängenverhältnis. Ich z.b habe bei 185cm nur eine Schrittlänge von 83cm, da ist dann ein 47 cm Sitzrohr schon grenzwertig.
Wenn ich aber ein m Rahmen nehmen würde, wäre er mir aufgrund meines langen Oberkörpers/Armlänge deutlich zu kurz.

P.S. Hätte auch ein M/L Rahmen bevorzugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2013)

tudeski schrieb:


> So einfach kannst du es dir nicht machen, ich habe mir den Rahmen gerade wegen dem Reach geordert und ich will KEIN längeres Sitzrohr!
> Es hat einfach nicht jeder ein genormtes Körpergröße/Schrittlängenverhältnis. Ich z.b habe bei 185cm nur eine Schrittlänge von 83cm, da ist dann ein 47 cm Sitzrohr schon grenzwertig.
> Wenn ich aber ein m Rahmen nehmen würde, wäre er mir aufgrund meines langen Oberkörpers/Armlänge deutlich zu kurz.
> 
> P.S. Hätte auch ein M/L Rahmen bevorzugt



Da hilft nur eine Rippe rausoperieren lassen
Da bist du das Gegenteil von mir...solls auch geben

G.


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2013)

tja braucht man in Zukunft doch Rahmen im jeans Style (länge / weite)

also mit Rahmenhöhe und länge.... wird dann halt dezent teurer...

Ich glaube übrigens das mit der 150er reverb das ende erreicht ist.

einmal weil mehr dann wirklich Fragwürdig ist und weil das ganze dann auch zu schwer wird. (oder zu wartungsintensiv). 

oder man baut das gleich in den Rahmen ein. Meine Idee wäre ein Paralellogram mit gasdruckdämpfer drin.
also sowas nur beweglich







wird jetzt OT....


Laut Federrechner verwundert mich die 400er Feder beim Helmchen. Ich (auch 0,1t) komme da auf eine Härtere.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2013)

Ihr dürft bei der ganzen Sitzrohrdiskussion nicht vergessen das es auch leute gibt die normale sattelstützen verwenden. Und da sind dann 50cm bei XL schon eher die untergrenze. Wobei ich es für das richtige mittelmaß halte, v.a. da der haufen ja doch abfahrtslastig gestaltet ist. 

Aber ich weis, ohne arschlift kann man ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr fahrradfahren.


----------



## fabi.e (22. Mai 2013)

Hat vllt mal jemand nen Vergleich des Sitzrohres zu dem des Alutech Fanes?
Dort ist es nämlich laut Geos noch länger, was mich bei den Probefahrten auf dem XL Rahmen auch ein wenig gestört hat.  Fanes: XL = 520mm , L = 480mm, M = 440mm 

War eigentlich erfreut, dass bei dem ICB XL das Sitzrohr 500mm lang ist.
Bei 1.94/94 (Körpergröße/Schrittlänge)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. Mai 2013)

Nö, Reach ist ja die Länge des Rahmens, wenn man im Bike steht. Wenn man nun einen langen Rahmen möchte heißt das ja nicht, dass man auch unbedingt einen hohen Rahmen will.


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Alternativbeispiel:
> Wenn du nen Knilch mit nem langen Oberkörper hast der dann halt L fährt aber kurze Beine hat ist jetzt schon Essig.



*aufzeig*
Hier ist so einer!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Laut Federrechner verwundert mich die 400er Feder beim Helmchen. Ich (auch 0,1t) komme da auf eine Härtere.



400er probiert, 450er probiert. 400er passte besser auch weil ich nen relativ frontlastiger Fahrer bin. 

Ich stimme auch bevorzugt (federseitig) die Front deutlich härter ab als den Hinterbau welchen ich im Gegenzug deutlich stärker bedämpfe als die Front. 

Das System hat sich bei den schnellen Jungs bewährt und bringt auch mich Keks sauber den Berg runter.

Grüße,

Stefan

P.S.: Ich wette das bei 150mm noch nicht Ende ist - da geht noch mehr.


----------



## nino85 (22. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...
> ja, die lauwarme Suppe ist normal und sollte beim ersten Service gleich gegen was gescheites getauscht werden.
> ...
> - Hinterbau ist definitiv nicht seitensteif (im Vergleich zum 301 was ich auch fahre)
> ...



Hi Stefan,

zwei Fragen: 

Erstens: Würdest du empfehlen, den ersten Service sofort nach Erhalt zu machen? Oder erstmal die Gabel einfahren und dann wechseln?

Zweitens: 

Vorn sind mir die Auswirkungen der Steifigkeit klar:
Weich = ich fahre dahin, wo das Rad hin will.
Steif   = das Rad fährt dahin, wo ich hin will.

Welche Auswirkungen hat die fehlende Steifigkeit hinten? (Sorry, fahre derzeit ein 100mm HT - da ist hinten nicht so viel Bewegung  )

Ich bin ebenfalls ein 0.1-Tonner - ich frage mich halt, ob das ein Problem werden könnte?

Gruß


----------



## sebbo87 (22. Mai 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden, der das Bike bei 170/170 mit 216er Dämpfer in flach fährt? Also quasi Standardgeometrie des ICB 02 Serienbikes. Ein Feedback zum Fahrverhalten wäre sehr cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden, der das Bike bei 170/170 mit 216er Dämpfer in flach fährt? Also quasi Standardgeometrie des ICB 02 Serienbikes. Ein Feedback zum Fahrverhalten wäre sehr cool!



Kann ich die Tage mal zusammen stecken, auch mit Federbein in Werksbstimmung (M/M).

Bis ich was eigenes hab dauerts noch. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## captain_j (22. Mai 2013)

Gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden der wie ich einen 53cm Rahmen bestellt hat? 
Wenn ja, mit welchen Körpermaßen? Ich bin/hab 200cm/ 97,5cm ... da wird's mit dem 50cm Rahmen schon schwierig. 

Bin WIRKLICH happy das es auch XXL gibt!


----------



## osarias (22. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 : Ich bin das Rad ne Zeit in flach/lang/tief bei 170mm gefahren. Solange du nicht treten willst und einfach nur Bergab hämmerst ist das Bombe. Wennst schneller willst als es Dir die Schwerkraft ermöglicht und somit treten musst wirst mit 175mm Kurbeln immer zu aufsetzen. Ich hatte 20% SAG am Hinterbau und bin ständig beim Treten aufgesetzt. Seitdem ich auf die hohe Postion bei 170mm umgestellt hab ist das wesentlich besser. Rad läuft nen ticken unruhiger, aber unterm Strich schneller.


----------



## sebbo87 (22. Mai 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> sebbo87 : Ich bin das Rad ne Zeit in flach/lang/tief bei 170mm gefahren. Solange du nicht treten willst und einfach nur Bergab hämmerst ist das Bombe. Wennst schneller willst als es Dir die Schwerkraft ermöglicht und somit treten musst wirst mit 175mm Kurbeln immer zu aufsetzen. Ich hatte 20% SAG am Hinterbau und bin ständig beim Treten aufgesetzt. Seitdem ich auf die hohe Postion bei 170mm umgestellt hab ist das wesentlich besser. Rad läuft nen ticken unruhiger, aber unterm Strich schneller.



Wie wars denn mit der Wendigkeit? Habe mal die Geozahlen von Stefan bekommen für 170mm steil bei Größe M und die sind
- Reach 432
- BB +21mm
Dass das Rad längeren Reach und schon deutlich höheres Tretlager bekommt steht halt so ein bisschen im Widerspruch zum steileren Lenkwinkel. Mich stört vor allem der längere Reach, aber gut, da muss man wohl einfach Kompromisse machen!




Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Kann ich die Tage mal zusammen stecken, auch mit Federbein in Werksbstimmung (M/M).
> 
> Bis ich was eigenes hab dauerts noch.
> 
> ...



Danke, hab wirklich nichts gegen mehr Feedback


----------



## osarias (22. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich habs aus funktionellen Gründen umgesteckt. Nen unterschied wie Tag/Nacht ist das beim Fahren nicht. Hmm Wendigkeit. Ist halt immer ne Frage woran man das festmacht. Mein DH Bike Transition TR450 ist bissi kürzer und fühlt sich dennoch weniger wendig an. 
Woran soll ich Dir die Wendigkeit beschreiben. Hatte null Probleme in steilen Spitzkehren mit dem Rad. Fahre halt bissi agressiver an, lass hinten bissi rutschen oder überbremse vorne leicht um hinten rumschieben zu können. Wie gesagt, auch auf extrem steilen/verblockten Trails mit Spitzkehren bin ich super mit dem ICB klar gekommen. Mein vorheriges Rad war vom Radstand 5cm kürzer. So nen richtigen unterschied konnt ich nicht feststellen. Außer das ich mitm ICB um Welten schneller bin.

Mehr musst nicht wissen, macht einfach Spaß :


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden, der das Bike bei 170/170 mit 216er Dämpfer in flach fährt? Also quasi Standardgeometrie des ICB 02 Serienbikes. Ein Feedback zum Fahrverhalten wäre sehr cool!





osarias schrieb:


> sebbo87 : Ich bin das Rad ne Zeit in flach/lang/tief bei 170mm gefahren. Solange du nicht treten willst und einfach nur Bergab hämmerst ist das Bombe. Wennst schneller willst als es Dir die Schwerkraft ermöglicht und somit treten musst wirst mit 175mm Kurbeln immer zu aufsetzen. Ich hatte 20% SAG am Hinterbau und bin ständig beim Treten aufgesetzt. Seitdem ich auf die hohe Postion bei 170mm umgestellt hab ist das wesentlich besser. Rad läuft nen ticken unruhiger, aber unterm Strich schneller.



Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2013)

Ich hab einfach aufgehört zu treten
Aber flach ist einfach mal was anderes und die Vorteile nehm ich gern mit, da ich damit eh fast nur bergab fahr

G.


----------



## sebbo87 (23. Mai 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Mehr musst nicht wissen, macht einfach Spaß



Sieht man! Dann viel Spaß beim Ballern  Und danke fürs ausführliches Feedback. Langsam schon kalte Füße vm Warten und es ist gerade mal der 23.05. argh


----------



## nino85 (23. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst... Speziell das zum weichen Hinterbau darf auch gern jemand anders beantworten


----------



## visionthing (23. Mai 2013)

Ob Steif oder nicht ein Problem ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Am Downhillbike fahre ich vorn mit der Dorado eine recht torisions-weiche Gabel in kombination mit einem verdammt steifen Hinterbau. Das lässt sich sehr gut übers Heck steuern und schont die Hände. Wenn alles Knüppelhart ist verzeiht es weniger Fehler und erfordert oft auch Mehr Kraft. 
Ein etwas weicherer Hinterbau muss also nichts schlechtes sein Lapierre macht dies ja sogar absichtlich und vielen gefällt es, fahr mal dem ein oder anderen eingelenker hinterher du wirst dich wundern wie stark sich das verwindet. Mein Ufo-St war so weich das bei flachen Kurven die Seitenstollen an den Sitzstreben geschliffen haben, ein Santa Cruz Heckler ist auch so ein Kandidat.


----------



## nino85 (23. Mai 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ob Steif oder nicht ein Problem ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> Am Downhillbike fahre ich vorn mit der Dorado eine recht torisions-weiche Gabel in kombination mit einem verdammt steifen Hinterbau. Das lässt sich sehr gut übers Heck steuern und schont die Hände. Wenn alles Knüppelhart ist verzeiht es weniger Fehler und erfordert oft auch Mehr Kraft.
> Ein etwas weicherer Hinterbau muss also nichts schlechtes sein Lapierre macht dies ja sogar absichtlich und vielen gefällt es, fahr mal dem ein oder anderen eingelenker hinterher du wirst dich wundern wie stark sich das verwindet. Mein Ufo-St war so weich das bei flachen Kurven die Seitenstollen an den Sitzstreben geschliffen haben, ein Santa Cruz Heckler ist auch so ein Kandidat.



Vielen Dank, so eine Erklärung hilft mir weiter. 
Das bedeutet jetzt, dass das nicht zwingend ein Problem durch meine 100kg ergeben muss, das mich dann den Hinterbau kostet - das beruhigt ungemein


----------



## OJMad (23. Mai 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden der wie ich einen 53cm Rahmen bestellt hat?
> Wenn ja, mit welchen Körpermaßen? Ich bin/hab 200cm/ 97,5cm ... da wird's mit dem 50cm Rahmen schon schwierig.
> 
> Bin WIRKLICH happy das es auch XXL gibt!



Ich überlege sogar bei 194 und 94cm ein XXL zu ordern


----------



## Paramedicus (23. Mai 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> sebbo87 : Ich bin das Rad ne Zeit in flach/lang/tief bei 170mm gefahren. Solange du nicht treten willst und einfach nur Bergab hämmerst ist das Bombe. Wennst schneller willst als es Dir die Schwerkraft ermöglicht und somit treten musst wirst mit 175mm Kurbeln immer zu aufsetzen. Ich hatte 20% SAG am Hinterbau und bin ständig beim Treten aufgesetzt. Seitdem ich auf die hohe Postion bei 170mm umgestellt hab ist das wesentlich besser. Rad läuft nen ticken unruhiger, aber unterm Strich schneller.



Mal bitte kurz zu erklärung, was isn die "hohe position" und die "flache position"? Dachte das wär dann vom verstellbaren steuersatz abhängig?
Da es den nicht gibt
Sollte ich allerdings den dämpfer(länge bleibt) am flipchip umhängen, habe ich 150 oder 170mm federweg. Oder nich?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte ich allerdings den dämpfer(länge bleibt) am flipchip umhängen, habe ich 150 oder 170mm federweg. Oder nich?



Ja. Und flach _oder_ ganz flach in jedem Federweg...


----------



## Paramedicus (23. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja. Und flach _oder_ ganz flach in jedem Federweg...



Also hat der 4 möglichkeiten eingehängt zu werden?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Also hat der 4 möglichkeiten eingehängt zu werden?



Jepp.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (24. Mai 2013)

Und in der einen Position ist der Sitzwinkel flacher,das Tretlager tiefer und der Lenkwinkel flacher, in der anderen eben gegenteiliges?


----------



## Luk00r (24. Mai 2013)

mit 650b Ausfallende sollte man doch den Lenkwinkel steiler und das Tretlager höher bekommen, oder irre ich mich da ?
Hat das mal jmd ausprobiert ?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> mit 650b Ausfallende sollte man doch den Lenkwinkel steiler und das Tretlager höher bekommen, oder irre ich mich da ?
> Hat das mal jmd ausprobiert ?



Sollte beides eher genau umgekehrt sein, also wenn man 26Zoll Räder beibehält.


Soderla war gastern mal wieder mim ICB eine kleine Tour fahren, durchs Fichtelgebirge. War wieder sehr überrascht wie gut es sich im Wiegetritt bergauf pedalieren läßt, wenn man die Gabel runterschraubt.
Da wird jeder Luftdämpfer überflüssig.
Bergab war ich auf schnellen Blockwegen unterwegs. Mit flachem Winkel und 170mm wirklich wie mit dem Dhler...man hat immer das Gefühl schneller fahren zu können (aber treten tu ich ja nimmer, im verblocktem Gelände  )
Ansonsten alles im grünen Berreich und noch nichts kaputt


G.


----------



## Luk00r (24. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, denkfehler Meinerseits.


----------



## fabi.e (24. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ansonsten alles im grünen Berreich und noch nichts kaputt
> 
> 
> G.



Noch nichts kaputt??? Ich hoffe das war Ironie!


----------



## sebbo87 (24. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Und in der einen Position ist der Sitzwinkel flacher,das Tretlager tiefer und der Lenkwinkel flacher, in der anderen eben gegenteiliges?



In der steilen Version wird auch noch der Reach länger und Sitzwinkel steiler.

Hier die Daten von Stefan für Größe M 170/170 steil:
- LW 66°
- SW 75,4°
- OR 583mm
- Reach 432
- BB +21mm


----------



## ruv (24. Mai 2013)

...macht doch mal Bilder von euren ICB's

gruß ruv


----------



## Paramedicus (24. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> In der steilen Version wird auch noch der Reach länger und Sitzwinkel steiler.
> 
> Hier die Daten von Stefan für Größe M 170/170 steil:
> - LW 66°
> ...



Wie kann denn der Reach länger werden?


----------



## bodensee_sport (24. Mai 2013)

Hier ein Bild





IBC3 Rahmenkit mit Luftfahrwerk.
14,5 KG komplett mit Reverb ; Pedalen und HR 950g VR880g Reifen schlauchlos.

Leider nur ein Kellerbild weil hier pissts ohne Ende.

Aber in 30 min gehts an Gardasee zum testen.
Zuerst noch Schnee schippen am Brenner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2013)

G.


----------



## f4lkon (24. Mai 2013)

Ich finde gerade das Kellerbild hat was :thumbup:

Das Bike ist eh top!


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2013)

so viel schnee wirds da oben nicht haben! 

Mitwoch wird mein rahmen vmtl. kommen, aber dieses rot treibt mich schon in den wahnsinn. Ich glaub ich geh das ding erst im wald einsauen bevor ich ein bild mache


----------



## fabi.e (24. Mai 2013)

Tadaaa! Aufbau läuft! ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Tadaaa! Aufbau läuft! ;-)



mit "Luft"dämpfer


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Mai 2013)

So, bin grad mit nen Kumpel ein wenig durch Regensburg gerollert. Und das M/M-Tune mit großer Kammer ist, naja, irgendwie suboptimal. Ist DAS das Ergebnis des Fahrversuchs 
Ich hab mit 190psi bei ca. 90kg fahrfertig 25%SAG im stehen, und bei kleinen Hüpfern von der Bordsteinkante ist mir fast der Gummiring von der Kolbenstange geflogen. Bei Druckstufe auf High bleibt ca. 1cm ungenutzt. Die Zugstufe ist ganz offen, evtl. ware die bei 20° tauglicher. Aber ein wenig Verstellbarkeit wäre schon schön...
Zum Glück liegt Hof morgen auf dem Heimweg, dann fliegt das Seriensetup direkt raus. Und die Kammer braucht dringend Spacer.

Habe mit Vorbaulängen rumgespielt, allerdings mit 150er Gabel. 40 mit 2 oder 3cm Spacer war ganz Ok, 50 ohne Winkel irgendwie ätzend, 70 mit 6° war garnicht mal schlecht. Muss ich mit der 170er Gabel nochmal weiter ausklamüsern.

Hoffentlich wird nächste Woche das Wetter besser...

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass es sich zäh tritt, aber da werd ich nochmal den Antriebsstrang durchchecken.

Aber ansonsten benimmt sich Bumblebee ungefähr wie erwartet, mal sehen wie es im Gelände läuft.

Achja, hab heute morgen festgestellt dass ich nen Spalt von ca. 1mm an der Rahmenseitigen Dämpferaufnahme hab. Da passt die U-Scheibe die am Bolzen dabei war genau rein. Und dann hab ich noch den Schraubenkopf abgerissen. Jetzt fahr ich erstmal Sechskantschraube mit U-Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Achja, hab heute morgen festgestellt dass ich nen Spalt von ca. 1mm an der Rahmenseitigen Dämpferaufnahme hab. Da passt die U-Scheibe die am Bolzen dabei war genau rein. Und dann hab ich noch den Schraubenkopf abgerissen. Jetzt fahr ich erstmal Sechskantschraube mit U-Scheibe.



Den hatte ich auch, fast einen mm, aber auf beiden Seiten. Die Aufnahme ist aber ein schönes Hinbiegeteil, da hab ich einfach nur angeknüppelt...war ja beidseitig gleich

Hast den Dämpfer im Warmen mit warmer Luft auf 25% Sag eingestellt. Bei unseren Umgebungstemperaturen hat man schnell mal 1Bar, nach Abkühlung, weniger drinnen.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Mai 2013)

Beim Versuch die Aufnahme zusammen zu biegen ist mir der Schraubenkopf weg geflogen. Die Schlüsselfläche ist so tief gestanzt dass da noch ca. 1mm Material trägt...

Den Dämpfer hab ich draußen nochmal nach gepumpt, die Tricks kenn ich


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Mai 2013)

Bei mir sind auch beide schrauben ab


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> So, bin grad mit nen Kumpel ein wenig durch Regensburg gerollert. Und das M/M-Tune mit großer Kammer ist, naja, irgendwie suboptimal. Ist DAS das Ergebnis des Fahrversuchs
> Ich hab mit 190psi bei ca. 90kg fahrfertig 25%SAG im stehen, und bei kleinen Hüpfern von der Bordsteinkante ist mir fast der Gummiring von der Kolbenstange geflogen. Bei Druckstufe auf High bleibt ca. 1cm ungenutzt. Die Zugstufe ist ganz offen, evtl. ware die bei 20° tauglicher. Aber ein wenig Verstellbarkeit wäre schon schön...
> Zum Glück liegt Hof morgen auf dem Heimweg, dann fliegt das Seriensetup direkt raus. Und die Kammer braucht dringend Spacer.
> 
> [...]



Hier Setup-Änderung:
216er Monarch und Einstellung 170mm steil mit 180er Gabel.
Endlich die Enduro-Maschine die der erste Aufbau nicht sein konnte.

M / M und offene Kammer war einfach nur reudig. Meine Erfahrungen decken sich da deutlich mit denen von Osarias. 
Zugstufe wie Hefeteig und Durchschläge ohne Ende. 

aktuelles Setup:
Druckstufe ähnlich Mid-Tune.
Zugstufe ähnlich Low-Tune.
Kammer komplett zugespacert und 15 Bar. (95kg plus Klamotten) 

...weitere Anpassungen im Zulauf wie ich Zeit und Muße finde. Aber so läufts erstmal gescheit. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (25. Mai 2013)

D.h., der Monarch der mit dem IBC2 kommt ist nich so der Brüller? Der hatte doch M/M, oder?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> D.h., der Monarch der mit dem IBC2 kommt ist nich so der Brüller? Der hatte doch M/M, oder?



Mir persönlich hat er gar nicht behagt. Aber da soll sich jeder selbst ein Bild von machen. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. Mai 2013)

Bei Fahrversuch gabs nur MM und LL. LL hat in der Landung "Gummikuhfeeling" und sehr wenig Rückmeldung beim laufen lassen. Selbst für jemanden mit "Sofawünschen" kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das LL was wäre. Nur schnellere Zugstufe oder andere Luftkammergröße wurde nicht nachgegangen. Das wäre natürlich interessant gewesen, da war ich von ausgegangen das (u. A. am 2. Tag) die anderen (Maxi, Max,...) weiter dran geblieben sind was die Feinheiten betrifft, da die sich damit ja auskennen und mit Unterstützung rockshox sowieso. Die 3 Stufenverstellung war bei LL deutlich ausgeprägter zu spüren als bei MM. Mittlere Stufe bei MM fuhr sich etwas aktiver (bergab) als komplett offen. Bei den kleineren Sprüngen ist jedenfalls nicht der Gummiring vom Kolben gepurzelt (<70kg). Da hatte ich allenfalls etwas mehr Endprogression 'in Verdacht' für größere Sachen nach dem kurzen Testfahren. Was beim Monarch ja keine allzu große Sache ist das zu ändern. Getestet wurde mit glaube 23-25% SAG.

P.S. Moni, klopp mal nen Brautstrauss zusammen! Was Spezielles? Nein, Standard,wie immer.   http://youtu.be/QNHegnxRjTw


----------



## Paramedicus (25. Mai 2013)

Naja,wenns kein stress ist den zu tunen,dann passts. Hatte den mist schon beim spicy mit rp23. Durchrauschem im mittleren bereich oder eben bretthart mit mehr luft drin. Brauch ich so nicjt nochmal.


----------



## f4lkon (25. Mai 2013)

Lt und Lord haben beide mehr als 95kg. Im Post vom Lord wird auch klar, dass nur Luftkammer Volumen reduzieren nicht reicht. Bei Leuten um die 70kg könnten aber ein, zwei Spacer in der Luftkammer schon reichen. Kann vllt jemand sagen, wie es mit dem Wippen auf einem 32 idealerweise 30er Kettenblatt aussieht?


----------



## Kharne (25. Mai 2013)

Du denkst in die falsche Richtung, je mehr Luft im Dämpfer ist, desto höher die Progression.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (25. Mai 2013)

Die Progression tritt dann schneller ein, weil der Luftdruck schneller steigt. So hab ich das bei meinen Dämpfern zumindest immer empfunden, wenn ich die Luftkammer verkleinert habe.


----------



## Kharne (25. Mai 2013)

Schon klar, aber schwerere Fahrer haben automatisch mehr Progression, also sollten kleinere Fahrer eher mehr Spacer brauchen. Oder denk ich da falsch?


----------



## messias (25. Mai 2013)

So, ich hab meinem Baby heute auch endlich die erste Fangopackung verpassen können. Allerdings waren die Trails so dermassen verschlammt, dass ich zu den Downhillqualitäten noch nicht viel sagen kann. Hatte alle Hände voll damit zu tun nicht ständig Kostproben vom frischen Grün am Wegesrand zu nehmen.
Wohl deswegen hatte ich keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen. Mein Dämpfer hatte bei 10 Bar 25% Sag (80kg fahrfertig) und ich hatte bei recht zurückhaltender Fahrweise vielleicht 85% vom Federweg genutzt.

Bergauf jedenfalls hat die Fuhre mit 150mm/steil sehr gut funktioniert. Das war aber auch zu erwarten, nachdem sie bei anderen auch mit 170mm/steil gut bergauf ging. Oben kam die Frage nach dem Wippen auf dem 32er-Blatt, auf dem bin ich heute viel gefahren, konnte kein störendes Wippen ausmachen, egal ob die Druckstufe offen oder geschlossen war.


----------



## f4lkon (25. Mai 2013)

Danke fürs Feedback. Dann sollte ich mit meiner 30T 1 Fach Lösung auch nichts merken. Das mit dem Wetter tut mir leid, macht das warten auf mein Baby aber ein klitzekleines bisschen erträglicher für mich


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Beim Versuch die Aufnahme zusammen zu biegen ist mir der Schraubenkopf weg geflogen. Die Schlüsselfläche ist so tief gestanzt dass da noch ca. 1mm Material trägt...



Bei mir schien es so zu sein, das sie eh nach außen gebogen zu sein schienen...oder so ähnlich. Beim Festziehen hat es dann einen geraden Eindruck gemacht.



> Bei mir sind auch beide schrauben ab



Schrauben darf man die Dinger eigentlich auch nicht nennen. Hatte eigentlich auch bei jedem Festziehen nur drauf gewartet das sie sich verabschieden....besonder mit der Beilagscheibe die wohl eher zu einer anderen Schraube passen würde


G.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Mai 2013)

Ich lese hier aus reiner Begeisterung mit. Daher nur eine Bemerkung zur Progression, über die einige Unklarheiten zu bestehen scheinen.



Kharne schrieb:


> ... schwerere Fahrer haben automatisch mehr Progression, also sollten kleinere Fahrer eher mehr Spacer brauchen. Oder denk ich da falsch?


Ja, du denkst falsch.
Die *Progression* (x/(1-x)) hängt nur vom Verhältnis x=s/smax des aktuellen Federwegs s zum maximalen Federweg smax ab. Die Federkennlinie wird durch einen höheren Druck (schwererer Fahrer) auf der Kraftskala lediglich nach oben verschoben. Ihre Form ändert sich nicht.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (26. Mai 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf
Für die Progressive Kennlinie des Rahmens wäre dann laut Tabelle der H Tune zu viel, verstehe ich das richtig?  Irgendwie ist das komisch, dass die angegebenen Werte nicht zur Realität passen - oder reicht das Spacern alleine?


----------



## sebbo87 (26. Mai 2013)

@_Stefan.Stark_
Kommt der Dämpfer mit dem standard M/M Tune, oder wurde das noch speziell auf den Rahmen abgestimmt? Kann mich erinnern, dass jemand, ich glaube Du, erwähnt hatte, dass die Testfahrer Schwierigkeiten beim Setup mit dem Monarch Plus mit standard Tune schon festgestellt hatten!?

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf
> Für die Progressive Kennlinie des Rahmens wäre dann laut Tabelle der H Tune zu viel, verstehe ich das richtig?  Irgendwie ist das komisch, dass die angegebenen Werte nicht zur Realität passen - oder reicht das Spacern alleine?



Nein - kein H-Tune bitte.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Mai 2013)

Der Dämpfer, den ich bekommen hab, HATTE definitiv den Stasndard M/M. Jetzt hat er Helmchen Special (ähnlich M/L). Bin grad erst nach Hause gekommen, aber selbst auf dem Stück vom Auto bis in den Keller war zu spüren dass der nicht mehr arbeitet wie nen Teller Knete. Werd wohl sogar die Zug Stufe ein paar Klicks zu machen müssen. 
Und die HV-Kammer enthält auch keine Luft mehr.

Näheres wenn es endlich aufhört zu Sauen  Bis der Wald trocken ist wird es wohl noch dauern, hier säuft grad alles ab...

Außerdem bin ich trotz dreieinhalb Stunden Fahrt immer noch viel zu voll gefressen. Und das nennt Helmchen Diät...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Mai 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf
> Für die Progressive Kennlinie des Rahmens wäre dann laut Tabelle der H Tune zu viel, verstehe ich das richtig?  Irgendwie ist das komisch, dass die angegebenen Werte nicht zur Realität passen - oder reicht das Spacern alleine?


Gute Frage!
Die verlinkten Kurven sind etwas tricky zu interpretieren. Am einfachsten ist die flache Kurve. Das Verhältnis von Raderhebung (wheel travel) zur Einfederung des Dämpfers (shock travel) ist konstant. Damit ist als Kraftkurve am Rad direkt die Progression des Dämpfers wirksam.
Bei _rising rate_ ist der Federweg bei hoher Raderhebung größer als bei der flachen Kurve. Die Progression des Gesamtsystems ist also größer als die des reinen Dämpfers.
Bei _falling rate_ ist es genau umgekehrt. Die Progression wird kleiner. 

Das Blöde an diesen Kurven ist, dass Raderhebung /Federweg angegeben ist, statt Federweg/Raderhebung, also das Inverse dazu.
Dann würde man den Verlauf der Kraft als Federweg*Dämpferkennlinie abhängig von der Raderhebung direkt erkennen können.

Der rote Farbcode bedeutet nach meinem Verständnis, dass man für diese großen Radbewegungen einen höheren Druck einpumpen muss, um sie mit diesem Dämpfer realisieren zu können. Das belastet natürlich die Dichtungen und Lager mehr als im grünen Bereich.

Zum Spacern kann ich mich nicht sinnvoll äußern, da ich nicht sicher weiß, was hier technisch genau passiert.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Mai 2013)

Ähm, der Druck, den du in den Dämpfer pumpst, hat genau nix mit der roten, grünen oder gelben Markierung auf der Tune-Tabelle von RS zu tun. Bei der Tabelle geht es nur um die Grund Abstimmung der Druckstufe.

Und welcher Zugstufentune zu wählen ist steht da überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (26. Mai 2013)

Mit Spacern änderst du die Kennlinie, sie wird progressiver. HV Dämpfer sollen die Kennlinie flacher machen und so den FW besser ausnutzen. Ironischerweise haben dadurch ganz viele Leute Probleme mit Durchschlägen.

Für 2014 wird Rockshox den Zugstufenbereich des Monarch vergrößern.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> []
> 
> Für 2014 wird Rockshox den Zugstufenbereich des Monarch vergrößern.



Wahrscheinlich mit einem Bleedport groß wie ein Scheunentor für maximal wegrationalisierte Dynamik 

Sei froh das du den "alten" mitbestellen konntest. Ob der neue besser ist bleibt abzuwarten. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## nino85 (26. Mai 2013)

Was ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum die Coil-Fahrer begeistert sind von der Kiste? Coil ist doch linear pur (mal von Setups mit progressiven Federn abgesehen). Lag das jetzt am Gewicht?

Ich fände es mehr als schade, wenn ich nach Erhalt des Bikes erstmal zu Lord Helmchen (dessen Dienste ja sicher auch nicht umsonst sind) o.ä. einschicken kann um den Dämpfertune zu ändern... (Ich spiele auch in der 100kg-Liga).
Wenn Coil besser passt, fliegt der Monarch plus halt raus und es kommt erstmal ein Vivid oder ein Kage rein. Wiegetritt fahre ich eh nur sehr selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum die Coil-Fahrer begeistert sind von der Kiste? Coil ist doch linear pur (mal von Setups mit progressiven Federn abgesehen). Lag das jetzt am Gewicht?
> 
> Ich fände es mehr als schade, wenn ich nach Erhalt des Bikes erstmal zu Lord Helmchen (dessen Dienste ja sicher auch nicht umsonst sind) o.ä. einschicken kann um den Dämpfertune zu ändern... (Ich spiele auch in der 100kg-Liga).
> Wenn Coil besser passt, fliegt der Monarch plus halt raus und es kommt erstmal ein Vivid oder ein Kage rein. Wiegetritt fahre ich eh nur sehr selten.



So ein Vivid baut aber bei hohen Schaftgeschwindigkeiten ganz erkleckliche Dämpfungswerte auf... ...ist halt ein DH Federbein. Kann man nicht vergleichen. Bau die in einen Monarch und du hast nen Stück Holz unterm Popo. 
Wenn du magst kann ich dir mal einen zum ausprobieren rumschicken - du wirst dich (außer für den Bikepark) sofort auf deinen Monarch zurück wünschen. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## nino85 (26. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> So ein Vivid baut aber bei hohen Schaftgeschwindigkeiten ganz erkleckliche Dämpfungswerte auf... ...ist halt ein DH Federbein. Kann man nicht vergleichen. Bau die in einen Monarch und du hast nen Stück Holz unterm Popo.
> Wenn du magst kann ich dir mal einen zum ausprobieren rumschicken - du wirst dich (außer für den Bikepark) sofort auf deinen Monarch zurück wünschen.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Immer wieder gut, wenn es jemandem gibt, der von der Materie Ahnung hat 
Was wäre am Vivid so verkehrt? =)

Hatte heute das Vergnügen ein Tyee probezufahren (im Bikepark) - der Monarch Plus war auch ziemlich am Anschlag (Gummiring 1mm vor Kolbenende, nach ein bisschen auf dem Parkplatz rumhopsen - kein drop ins Flat o.ä.) - das muss halt irgendwie nicht sein


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2013)

Die HV Kammer ist so eine Unsitte - weil sie ist zu 90% auf Bikes montiert die sie nicht brauchen. Das schöne ist - man kann sie einfach zuspacern.

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Ersatzteile/Monarch-Luftkammer-HV-Tuning-Kit.html

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Mai 2013)

Aber was das wieder wiegt!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber was das wieder wiegt!



Jo, hab heut wieder neue bestellt weil du mir den letzten ja weggeklaut hast 

Mal schauen wie lang ich diesmal wieder drauf warte - die werden glaub ich nur in homöopathischen Dosen importiert. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Mai 2013)

Und dann hab ich dir auchnoch dein Essen weg gegessen, gell?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich dir auchnoch dein Essen weg gegessen, gell?



Ja du Sauhund - jetzt muss ich hungern!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ja du Sauhund - jetzt muss ich hungern!...



Diät²


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Diät²



Bin eh auf Atkins. Der Arme Lt.AnimalMother musste das heut auch ertragen, aber zur Feier des Tages gab es Nudeln.

So - genug off topic.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## darky (27. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand bitte noch einmal kurz sagen, in welcher Flipchip-Stellung man welche Einstellung (150/170, steil/flach) hat? Habe die SuFu benutzt aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden, bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob meine Überlegung richtig ist. Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2013)

Habs zwar nicht aber oben müsste 150 sein somit unten 170 und vorne Steil und hinten Flach ;-)


----------



## sebbo87 (27. Mai 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Habs zwar nicht aber oben müsste 150 sein somit unten 170 und vorne Steil und hinten Flach ;-)



Deckt sich mit meiner Überlegung und der Beobachtung bei Usern die Einstellung beschrieben und Bild zur Verfügung gestellt haben und den Eindruck machen, als wüssten sie, was sie tun


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Deckt sich mit meiner Überlegung und der Beobachtung bei Usern die Einstellung beschrieben und Bild zur Verfügung gestellt haben und den Eindruck machen, als wüssten sie, was sie tun



naja kann man sich ja einfach logisch herleiten


----------



## Paramedicus (27. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal, geht die 170er Lyrik ausm 02er auch auf 180mm aufzupumpen irgendwie?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Mai 2013)

Ja. Indem du ein Domain-Casting und die 180er Baseplate verbaust. Das Lyrik-Casting gibt, bedingt durch die Einpresstiefe der Laufbuchsen, keine 180mm her.

Deshalb lass ich den Lord eine für mich zusammenbauen. Nur sind die Castings und Brücken in Diffusion-Black grad nicht so wirklich lieferbar...


----------



## Paramedicus (27. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja. Indem du ein Domain-Casting und die 180er Baseplate verbaust. Das Lyrik-Casting gibt, bedingt durch die Einpresstiefe der Laufbuchsen, keine 180mm her.
> 
> Deshalb lass ich den Lord eine für mich zusammenbauen. Nur sind die Castings und Brücken in Diffusion-Black grad nicht so wirklich lieferbar...



Hmmm, das klingt nach recht hohem zeitlichem, technischem und finanziellem Aufwand


----------



## darky (27. Mai 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Habs zwar nicht aber oben müsste 150 sein somit unten 170 und vorne Steil und hinten Flach ;-)



 Danke,  das hab ich mir auch gedacht,  dachte es gab dazu auch eine offizielle  Bestätigung/ Aussage von carver.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hmmm, das klingt nach recht hohem zeitlichem, technischem und finanziellem Aufwand



Zeitlich und technisch eigentlich nicht. Luft raus, Lyrikcasting ab, Baseplate wechseln, Domaincasting dran, neues Öl rein, fertig. In ner viertel Stunde erledigt. 

Finanziell: 190 ohne Decals


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2013)

plus 11,70 Euro für die Baseplate.
Wenn man die Gabel nicht gleich neu aufbaut wirtschaftlicher Schwachfug.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (27. Mai 2013)

D.H.? Wasn "neu aufbauen"?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> D.H.? Wasn "neu aufbauen"?



Baugruppen nach Wunsch zusammen suchen und selber aufbauen.

d.h.:
- CSU kaufen
- Lowers kaufen
- Rebound kaufen
- Compression kaufen
- Solo Air kaufen
- Achse kaufen 

Damit kommt man (je nach Quelle) ein Stück weit billiger als wenn man sich eine Lyrik schießt und die umbaut.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> - CSU kaufen



Die CSU ist doch nicht käuflich !!!
So was darfst du doch nicht sagen!




Topic: meinst du man kann die neue Pike auf 170 mm bringen?


----------



## tobsinger (27. Mai 2013)

darky schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte noch einmal kurz sagen, in welcher Flipchip-Stellung man welche Einstellung (150/170, steil/flach) hat? Habe die SuFu benutzt aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden, bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob meine Überlegung richtig ist. Vielen Dank!



ansicht antriebsseite:

hinten-----------------150flach 150steil------------------vorne
-----------------------170flach 170steil


verständlich? ohne gewähr.


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2013)

Mein Fehler


----------



## benzinkanister (27. Mai 2013)

170 unten stimmt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2013)

Ja kanns sein das es am anfang anders war? Wenn net hab ich mich voll verlesen, man sollte halt net mehr sachen auf einmal machen => sry


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die CSU ist doch nicht käuflich !!!
> So was darfst du doch nicht sagen!
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, will man auch nicht. Warum ne frisierte Revelation wenn man für (deutlich weniger Geld) ne 170er Lyrik haben kann? 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Kharne (27. Mai 2013)

Könnte man ne 150er Lyrik Coil bauen?


----------



## Paramedicus (27. Mai 2013)

Die neue pike is aber komplett schwarz, darum bestimmt


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Nein, will man auch nicht. Warum ne frisierte Revelation wenn man für (deutlich weniger Geld) ne 170er Lyrik haben kann?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Naja neue Pike = leicht? und vor allem *650B*.........


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Naja neue Pike = leicht? und vor allem *650B*.........



...unerprobte Tauchrohre... ...unerprobte Standrohre... ...unerprobter Dämpfer... ...erstes Modelljahr.

Irgendwie schreit alles in mir nach ner Lyrik.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

Wenns rein nach der Vernuft geht ist die lyrik Sinnvoller -keine Frage.
Nachdem ich ein ICB 2 bestellt habe bekomme ich ja auch eine.

Aber wenn ich auf 650B gehe (was ich vor habe) wäre die Pike schon interessant.


----------



## sebbo87 (27. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...unerprobte Tauchrohre... ...unerprobte Standrohre... ...unerprobter Dämpfer... ...erstes Modelljahr.



Wenn man das so liest, wie konntest Du da dann ein ICB kaufen?


----------



## messias (27. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Könnte man ne 150er Lyrik Coil bauen?



Lyrik U-Turn kaufen und 1cm runterdrehen


----------



## bodensee_sport (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

sitz hier am Gardasee und kämpfe auch mit einer vernünftigen Abstimmung.
Am  meisten Probleme macht allerdings die Luft-Lyrik die hat eine so große  Progression, das ich auf dem Trail gerade mal 11-12 cm Federweg bekomme.  
Geschmeidig läuft die nur auf den ersten 8cm. Sag im stehn hab ich bei 25%.
Casting hab ich schon mal losgeschraubt und halb eingefedert verschraubt. Ohne Luft kann ich sie mit vollem Gewicht auf dem Lenker komplett komprimieren. @Lord Helmchen noch eine Idee was das sein kann.

Ärger mich grad tierisch, das ich nicht noch eine andere Gabel oder ein anderes Rad mitgenommen hab, da wir noch bis Samstag hier sind.

Die steile Enstellung hab ich nach 50HM Abfahrt gleich umgestellt.
Finde das Tretlager mit 175mm Kurbeln jetzt auch nicht tief. Da ist das SX-Trail tiefer.

Der Hinterbau mit dem Monarch ist auch sehr kritisch vom Druck.
Bei 90kg Lebendgewicht stimmt der Sag bei 190psi gibt jedoch kaum Federweg frei. Bergauf ist damit super.
Bei 170psi rauscht er durch den Federweg und hängt bergauf im sag.
Mit 180psi hab ich 10mm Restfederweg bei 50cm Sprüngen. Dabei bleib ich erst mal.
Spiel im hinterbau hab ich ebenfalls. Meiner Meinung nach im HAuptlager und in den hintern Wippenlagern. Bei mit kommt auch noch das Radlager der Mavic SX hinzu die ich täglich nachziehen muß.

Meine Mitfahrer meinen ich war seit jahren nicht mehr so langsam unterwegs, selbst mit dem Hardtail mit der gleichen Gabel bin ich schneller.
Wenn ich es so probegefahren wäre, hätt ich es wohl nicht gekauft.
Von meiner Referenz, SX-Trail 2011 ist es bis jetzt noch weit entfernt. Das ICB ist einzig etwas wendiger und 3kg leichter.
Das Thema Mni-Downhill kann ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Dafür kann mann hier nette Fotos machen:
Position vom O-Ring an der Gabel entspricht schon fast dem maximal möglichen Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Mai 2013)

Ich nehme an du hast die HV-Kammer noch nicht gespacert und M/M? Zugstufe steht wo?
Die HV-Kammer ohne Spacer neigt zum Durchrauschen wenn der SAG bei 25% steht, bei mir noch mit 190Psi. Das kann aber auch eine Differenz zwischen unseren Pumpen sein 
Und bei mir war die Zugstufe dann noch reichlich träge, so dass das alles irgendwie undefiniert wurde. Ich hoffe die Sonne hält bis heute Abend, dann versuch ich nochmal ne Runde zu drehen. Fürchte aber dass die ziemlich versumpft wird...

Ist die Gabel SoloAir oder DualPosition? Die SoloAir sollte zumindest nicht so früh schon so eine Progression aufbauen, und die DPA wohl auch erst später.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2013)

Also meine Dual Position Air war im mittleren Bereich bei 25-30% Sag schon zu schwach und erst sehr zum Ende hin progressiv.
Genau so, wie ich es am wenigsten mag...


----------



## f4lkon (28. Mai 2013)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> Spiel im hinterbau hab ich ebenfalls. Meiner Meinung nach im HAuptlager und in den hintern Wippenlagern.



Kam das erst nach einigen Ausfahrten oder hattest du das von Anfang an?


----------



## kandyman (28. Mai 2013)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> Am  meisten Probleme macht allerdings die Luft-Lyrik die hat eine so große  Progression, das ich auf dem Trail gerade mal 11-12 cm Federweg bekomme.
> Geschmeidig läuft die nur auf den ersten 8cm. Sag im stehn hab ich bei 25%.
> Casting hab ich schon mal losgeschraubt und halb eingefedert verschraubt. Ohne Luft kann ich sie mit vollem Gewicht auf dem Lenker komplett komprimieren.



Ich hatte das neulich mit meiner Revelation, ich hatte in der Dämpferseite zuviel Schmieröl drin, Ergebnis: zu progressiv, Federweg nie ausgeschöpft, nur ohne Luft konnte ich die Gabel ganz komprimieren.

Ich hab das Öl bis auf ganz wenig rausgelassen -> alles wieder ok.


----------



## Symion (28. Mai 2013)

@bodensee_sport

Mach die äußere Luftkammer vom Monarch runter und schneide einen Yoghurt Becher auf. Damit Spacerst du die Kammer zu. Quick and Dirty.
Die Lyrik mal mit weniger Luft fahren. Hatten das "Gabel ist zu straff" Problem auch vor kurzem mit einer Coil Domain. Nach paar 100km einfahren geht sie nun Butter weich.


----------



## bodensee_sport (28. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Antworten

Also

Gabel ist das Haupproblem. Mit dem Dämpfer beschäftige ich mich zuhause, der läuft jetzt mit 180psi einigermassen.

Die Gabel ist eine Solo Air 170mm 1 Woche alt. Hat ca. 3000Hm Abfahrt in den letzten 3 Tagen hinter sich.
Hab neu das Casting abgezogen die 5ml Öl links und rechts auslaufen lassen die Dichtungen mit syntetischem Teflonfett 
geschmiert und beidseitig 25ml Motorenöl 20W50 eingefüllt.
So wie ich das immer mache. Das hat bei einer 180mm Domain und bei der 2012 Lyrik Air 170mm vom Hardtail funktioniert.

Heute bin ich mit 70psi gefahren was eigentlich zu wenig ist, sie geht allerdings bei 110mm Federweg voll in die Kompresssion.
Druckstufen sind beide komplett offen.

Zuviel Öl in der Dämpfung ist eigentlich unlogisch, da die Luft über der Druckstufe nicht komprimiert wird.

Gerade den Test gemacht. Luft abgelassen Castingschrauben geöffnet und komprimiert. 

Resultat mechanisch geht es.




Heute in explosivem Gebiet unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## FRmacks (28. Mai 2013)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten
> 
> 
> Hab neu das Casting abgezogen die 5ml Öl links und rechts auslaufen lassen die Dichtungen mit syntetischem Teflonfett
> geschmiert und beidseitig 25ml Motorenöl 20W50 eingefüllt.



is zwar unlogisch aber ich hatte das auch mal.. war glaub ne sektor.. neu gekriegt und weil trocken erst mal uffgemacht und die angegebene menge motoröl zur schmierung rein.. dann waren nur noch so 7 cm federweg rasuzukitzeln... hab dann bis auf so ca 5ml alles wieder raus und dann gings wieder .. 
nen versuch wärs vielleicht wert .. 

grüße


----------



## Symion (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn du Werkzeug hast: Hol doch mal die Druckstufe raus, deck die rechte Seite mit was ab und komprimier die mit Luft gefüllte Gabel ala Parkplatztest.
Dann kann man schonmal sagen ob es die Dämpfung oder die Luftkammer ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Mai 2013)

NIEMALS SOVIEL SCHMIERÖL!!! Hersteller gibt 10ml pro Seite vor!
Lyrik braucht lange zum Einfahren, einfach paar Tage prügeln dann geht sie sahniger. 
Mit Teflon-Flutschi (HKS GGV, Protone, Finish Line oder vergleichbar) nicht sparsam sein. 



sebbo87 schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest, wie konntest Du da dann ein ICB kaufen?



Ich habe auch eine Pike bestellt - ich muss doch für euch betatesten.
Würd ichs nicht tun würd ich mich nicht bereits hinstellen und behaupten "Ey, Fahrwerkslöung ist fertig!".

Ich bin mit dem Fahrverhalten meines ICB aktuell komplett zufrieden.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (28. Mai 2013)

Hmm soweit ist weiß sind der Stefan, Lord, und Jörg mit Coil Dämpfer unterwegs und alle total happy damit, das bringt mich etwas ins Grübeln bzgl. dem Roco Air.

@ Lord: was würdest du jetzt mal so spontan aus dem Bauch heraus für jemanden mit 70 Kg empfehlen? Kann auch gern 222mm haben.


----------



## sebbo87 (28. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Fahrverhalten meines ICB aktuell komplett zufrieden.



Bist du immer noch mit dem Monarch Plus unterwegs?

Grüße
Basti


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2013)

Ich galub ich bau mir die Tage auch mal den ein oder anderen Monarch rein. Würd mich nach den ganzen Berichten wirklich mal interessieren

G.


----------



## nino85 (28. Mai 2013)

Tu es und berichte


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Bist du immer noch mit dem Monarch Plus unterwegs?
> 
> Grüße
> Basti



Jo.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hmm soweit ist weiß sind der Stefan, Lord, und Jörg mit Coil Dämpfer unterwegs und alle total happy damit, das bringt mich etwas ins Grübeln bzgl. dem Roco Air.
> 
> @ Lord: was würdest du jetzt mal so spontan aus dem Bauch heraus für jemanden mit 70 Kg empfehlen? Kann auch gern 222mm haben.



Coil mit Einschränkung für den reinen Park-Gebrauch. Für Tour und co definitiv  den Monarch - bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Roco Air und co muss ich erst testen - liegen zwar bereit aber fehlte noch die Zeit zum Probieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (28. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Coil mit Einschränkung für den reinen Park-Gebrauch. Für Tour und co definitiv  den Monarch - bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Zugespacert und in deinem eigenen ML-ähnlichen Setup nehme ich mal an?
Kann man für die Tune-Änderung eigentlich so eine Art Umrüst-Satz von RS kaufen oder muss man mit dem Dämpfer zum Händler/Tuner?


----------



## f4lkon (28. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Zugespacert und in deinem eigenen ML-ähnlichen Setup nehme ich mal an?
> Kann man für die Tune-Änderung eigentlich so eine Art Umrüst-Satz von RS kaufen oder muss man mit dem Dämpfer zum Händler/Tuner?



Das mit den Shims kann man auch selber machen aber mich hat das nicht so erfreut, weil es viel rumprobieren war. Wenn man sich richtig gut damit auskennt und weiß welcher Shim was bewirkt ist das keine Raketen Wissenschaft.


----------



## darkJST (28. Mai 2013)

Ich hätt da mal eine Frage: Bekommt ihr den Lenker gedreht, ohne dass die Bremsgriffe im Oberrohr einschlagen?

Könnte man der 170er Luft-Lyrik eine Absenkung verpassen? Ich trau dem Braten bei meinen Lieblingsquälanstiegen nicht, schieben ist keine Option, wo ich mit dem Hardtail hochfahren kann will ich damit auch hochfahren
Ok Spanngurt wäre auch eine Option, wenn ich schon das Federwegsmonster nehme ist eh gemütlich fahren angesagt. Aber zu wissen ob es diese Option gibt wäre schon gut.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Das mit den Shims kann man auch selber machen aber mich hat das nicht so erfreut, weil es viel rumprobieren war. Wenn man sich richtig gut damit auskennt und weiß welcher Shim was bewirkt ist das keine Raketen Wissenschaft.



Ihr kennt mein Motto: "It aint rocket science". 
Dennoch - man braucht viel Erfahrung.

Aktuell bin ich immer noch mit dem modifizierten LM Tune unterwegs... ...und der zugespacerten Kammer. Mit dem ersten Setup bin ich schon zu 90% zufrieden. Nur die Lyrik musste ich nochmal modifizieren damit sie zum Feeling vom Hinterbau passt und das Fahrwerk harmoniert. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## fabi.e (29. Mai 2013)

So, heute die erste Tour, die über den "Block" hinausging...
Zwar noch ohne Kettenführung, Umwerfer und nicht  verlegten Leitungen und Zügen... Ich bin total begeistert! Bergab für mich eine Macht im Vergleich zu meinem Jimbo vorher! Der XL Rahmen passt mir von der Größe wie auf den Leib geschneidert. Ich fühle mich auf dem Rad richtig wohl.

Und das obwohl ich nur die Gänge auf dem Großen Kettenblatt zur Auswahl hatte um die Kette ein wenig unter Spannung zu halten 
An den steilen Stücken musste ich damit zwar schieben, aber mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt + KeFü ist dann alles perfekt! 

Dämpfer und Gabel hatte ich auch noch nicht wirklich aufeinander abgestimmt.. passte aber so ungefähr! 

Nun noch eine kleine Impression von der heutigen Tour... sieht irgendwie nach Marketing aus ;D


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Mai 2013)

Hab jetzt die erste "kleine" Feierabendtour hinter mir (so nennt der Harzer ne 3h-Runde gell Hasifisch?)
150 steil und 150 mm Sektor ist von der Sitzposition schon arg frontlastig, bei meiner Sattelhöhe ging das reichlich in die Arme. Werde das nochmal mit dem flachen Winkeln testen.

Am Cockpit muss ich noch feilen. 70mm Vorbau fährt sich nicht grad toll, neigt ziemlich zum Abkippen. 40mm ist vom Lenkgefühl fein, rückt mich im stehen aber nen Tuck zu weit nach hinten. Wird wohl auf 50mm und nen Lenker mit viel Rise raus laufen. Hab jetzt einen Haufen Spacer drunter.

Und der Helmchen-Tune? Läuft deutlich angenehmer, schön straff, Zugstufe ist einige Klicks zu ( muss nochmal zählen) und liegt so ganz gut. Werde da nochmal dran feilen. Was mich allerdings wundert: da war kein Sprung oder Drop dabei und er hat trotzdem wieder ordentlich Federweg verbraten. Das muss ich nochmal beobachten. 

Jetzt wirds Zeit für die Lyrik


----------



## osarias (29. Mai 2013)

Also ich muss sagen das ich immer noch an der 170mm "steil" Position festhalte. Hat sich in Samerberg bewährt.
Auch der Dämpfer ist fantastisch nach dem Helmchen Umbau. Trotz voll zugespacerter HV Kammer sind wir dennoch am Prüfen noch ein bisschen Extraprogression raus zu kitzeln.
Die Lyrik war nach dem MV Tune schon sehr geil, dennoch hab ich 4cm Federweg trotz offener Druckstufen nicht genutzt. Nach Anpassung, kurzer Besuch bei Helmchen, wurde die Druckstufe bisschen zurück genommen. Jetzt gehts richtig ab! 

Würde vorne gerne ein 650B Laufrad fahren und hinten 26", weiß schon das gefällt wenigen würde es aber gerne mal testen. Leider gibt das die Lyrik nicht her,...

Setup bei 85kg voll Aufgerüstet: 
Lyrik 5 Bar, Druckstufen 6-8 Klicks zu (20 % SAG), Federwegsausnutzung 150-155mm
Monarch 13 Bar, Zugstufe bis auf auf 1-2 Klicks zu (25% Sag im stehen, 30% SAG im sitzen), keine Durchschläge am Heck mehr, Resthub 2-3mm, Progression spürbar vorhanden (Hab das ganze mal am hohen Drop am GK getestet  )

Fahrwerk fühlt sich sehr aktiv an, soll heißen man spürt nicht das irgendwie Energie in den 170mm verloren geht, wenn man aber das Fahrwerk braucht dann ist es da,...
Anflug



Kompression




Lässt sich sehr schön aus Anliegern aus der Kompression aufs Hinterrad ziehen und herraus beschleunigen.


----------



## bodensee_sport (29. Mai 2013)

Danke nochmal für die Antworten.

Nach der gestrigen totalkomprimierung lief die Gabel wieder normal.
Es kammen aber nur 2 Tropfen Öl bei der Zugstufe raus.
Geschmiert ist sie in den Dichtungen dick mit Finishline.

Heut hab ich mal ein bischen mit dem Dämpfer rumgespielt nachdem es regnete. 
Ergebniss: die Zugstufe ist komplett offen und immer noch zu langsam.

Da ich bisher nur eher Steil langsam oder beim Schnellfahren durch die Gabel eingebremst wurde kann ich zur Kompression noch nichts sagen.

Bergauf bin ich einmal 1000Hm in der steilen Einstellung ohne Absenkung. Das war ok.
In der Flachen Einstellung fand ich 40mm Absenkung mit Spanngurt doch angenehmer.

Da heut Regenbedint ein Alkohlikertag war hab ich mich größteteils mit Biervernichtung beschäftigt. Ist ja schlieslich Urlaub.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2013)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> Da heut Regenbedint ein Alkohlikertag war hab ich mich größteteils mit Biervernichtung beschäftigt. Ist ja schlieslich Urlaub.


guter mann! 


aber langsame zugstufe klingt schon mal oberscheißig...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Mai 2013)

Bestätigt nur meine Erfahrung, sowie die von Osarias und Helmchen. Und bei der Fanes war es auch so. Wurde mit M Zugstufe ausgeliefert und viele haben auf L gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (30. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bestätigt nur meine Erfahrung, sowie die von Osarias und Helmchen. Und bei der Fanes war es auch so. Wurde mit M Zugstufe ausgeliefert und viele haben auf L gewechselt.




Na besteht denn da aber die Möglichkeit seitens Carver die Monarchen gleich im M/L Tune ins IBC zu basteln? Kann ja sonst nicht Sinn und Zweck sein den gleich zu Tunen. Nebenbei bemerkt war auch genau das bei den Probefahrten das Problem und es wurde gesagt das  diesbezüglich noch was passieren wird. Und was ist draus geworden? Nüscht


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Mai 2013)

Im Zweifel auch eine dieser Infos die auf der Strecke geblieben sind, und dann wurde M/M in HV bestellt. Stefan war jedenfalls etwas verwundert dass die Zugstufe zu langsam ist und wollte nochmal versuchen mit Max zu sprechen weil er selbst beim Testen ja nicht 	dabei war.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Na besteht denn da aber die Möglichkeit seitens Carver die Monarchen gleich im M/L Tune ins IBC zu basteln? Kann ja sonst nicht Sinn und Zweck sein den gleich zu Tunen. Nebenbei bemerkt war auch genau das bei den Probefahrten das Problem und es wurde gesagt das  diesbezüglich noch was passieren wird. Und was ist draus geworden? Nüscht



Fehler!

L/M brauchst - nicht M/L.

Sonst hättest du die zu lahme Zugstufe UND ne zu weiche Druckstufe.

Du willstst aber die schnelle Zugstufe (L) und die normale Druckstufe (M).



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Im Zweifel auch eine dieser Infos die auf der Strecke geblieben sind, und dann wurde M/M in HV bestellt. Stefan war jedenfalls etwas verwundert dass die Zugstufe zu langsam ist und wollte nochmal versuchen mit Max zu sprechen weil er selbst beim Testen ja nicht 	dabei war.



Ich will mich zwar nicht aufspielen aber manchmal frag ich mich warum mir keiner zuhört. Ich hab von Tag 1 an gepredigt dass das mit Zugstufentune M nix wird.
Das lässt sich problemlos bis ins Anfangsstadium der Fahrwerksdiskussion zurück verfolgen. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich will mich zwar nicht aufspielen aber manchmal frag ich mich warum mir keiner zuhört. Ich hab von Tag 1 an gepredigt dass das mit Zugstufentune M nix wird.
> Das lässt sich problemlos bis ins Anfangsstadium der Fahrwerksdiskussion zurück verfolgen.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...




Stimmt, kann ich voll bestätigen 

G.


----------



## f4lkon (30. Mai 2013)

@Lord : wer nicht hören will muss zahlen  Selber basteln oder zu dir schicken! Falls mich der Roco nicht so umhaut werde ich deine Dienste in Anspruch nehmen, denn nochmal Bau ich da nichts um.


----------



## f4lkon (30. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Monarch natürlich.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @Lord : wer nicht hören will muss zahlen  Selber basteln oder zu dir schicken! Falls mich der Roco nicht so umhaut werde ich deine Dienste in Anspruch nehmen, denn nochmal Bau ich da nichts um.



Aus dem Roco kriegst du aber auch richtig Leistung raus und die Werksabstimmung der Zugtufe ist nicht so brutal daneben wie die vom Monarch. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (30. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Fehler!
> 
> L/M brauchst - nicht M/L.
> 
> ...





Richtig, und genau deswegen reparierst du dämpfer und ich menschen und nich andersrum


Und ja, du hattest wirklich gleich am anfang gesagt das M/M nix wird.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bestätigt nur meine Erfahrung, sowie die von Osarias und Helmchen. Und bei der Fanes war es auch so. Wurde mit M Zugstufe ausgeliefert und viele haben auf L gewechselt.



Die Fanes wurde sogar in LM ausgeliefert und wird es immer noch. Habe auch schon grob ein Dutzend Federbeine für den Rahmen auf LM umgesetzt. 
Ich kenne KEINEN Rahmen in der 170er Klasse der bei Verwendung eines 216x63er Federbeines den Zugstufentune M braucht.
Daher auch schon zum 06.12. meine Aussage:



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Anfangstune Druckstufe M, *Zugstufe L. *
> 
> ...



Und bitte werft mir jetzt nicht vor ich wöllte hier Aufträge abgreifen, wären die Dinger direkt mit LM ausgeliefert worden hätte ich sicher eher weniger denn mehr Aufträge. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2013)

Kannst du und wer sonst noch die Erfahrugnen hat, bitte was über die  Wipptendenz und das Klettervehalten im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Rädern  schildern, die ihr schon gefahren seid? Also von Remedy, Stumpjumper,  Fanes, Mega etc 
Wäre super!


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

So, aktueller Harzer Wege-Zustandsbericht:
Schlamm!





Auf Grund der Weltuntergangs-ähnlichen Prognosen seitens der Wetter-Versauer bin ich heute morgen spontan eine Runde gefahren.
Lt.AnimalMother: bin am Anfang so gefahren wie am Dienstag, also den versteckten Weg hoch und den neuen Trail runter. Ich kann dir folgendes sagen: am Dienstag war es pupstrocken...im Verhältnis...

Ich bin jetzt wieder auf 170mm flach umgestiegen. Habe es steil probiert und für brauchbar befunden, aber flach ist einfach noch spaßiger, fühlt sich für mich noch "runder" und stimmiger an und überraschenderweise spüre ich auch bei Umsetzern etc. keinen wirklichen Nachteil. Scheint so, als wäre bei diesen Sachen der Körperschwerpunkt und die Länge der Kettenstreben wesentlich entscheidender als der absolute Radstand.

bansaiman: ich habe schon den Vergleich zum GT Sanction gezogen, das auch ohne Plattform etc. sehr wippfrei ist. Das ICB überzeugt da genauso, und ich fahre momentan einen Plattform-losen recht weichen Coil-Dämpfer.


----------



## f4lkon (30. Mai 2013)

Ich werde auch auf jeden Fall flach fahren. Ich denke zwar nicht das die 5mm so viel ausmachen werden aber dennoch liegt die 170mm Kurbel schon bereit


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wird es auch die 170er - und fast das gleiche Ritzel... 
Welche Kurbel ist das?


----------



## f4lkon (30. Mai 2013)

Die S1400er. Kettenblatt ist top!  Wollte es erst in blau passend zum ICB1 aber bei der aktuellen Charge geht es mehr ins Türkis.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

Okay, meine s1400 müsste morgen oder übermorgen ankommen, ich bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Kannst du und wer sonst noch die Erfahrugnen hat, bitte was über die  Wipptendenz und das Klettervehalten im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Rädern  schildern, die ihr schon gefahren seid? Also von Remedy, Stumpjumper,  Fanes, Mega etc
> Wäre super!



Es klettert ausgezeichnet. Nicht gemessen an einem 170er Radl sondern generell ein sehr gut kletterndes Rad. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich kenne KEINEN Rahmen in der 170er Klasse der bei Verwendung eines 216x63er Federbeines den Zugstufentune M braucht.
> Daher auch schon zum 06.12. meine Aussage:



Mein Nucleon mit 170mm kommt sehr gut mit Zugstufe M aus. Nur bei Minusgraden gehts dann an die Grenze. Aber muß auch noch dazusagen zur M Diskussion, das sich M von Dämpfer zu Dämpfer leicht unterscheidet...hatte schon 3 Monarch HV im gleichen Rahmen verbaut

G.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Nucleon mit 170mm kommt sehr gut mit Zugstufe M aus. Nur bei Minusgraden gehts dann an die Grenze. Aber muß auch noch dazusagen zur M Diskussion, das sich M von Dämpfer zu Dämpfer leicht unterscheidet...hatte schon 3 Monarch HV im gleichen Rahmen verbaut
> 
> G.



In der Regel sind die Abweichungen gering und wenn dir M in dem Rad gefällt wirst du L lieben. 

Nicolai brüstet sich damit das kein Aftermarket-Tune verbaut ist. Sicher das in dem Federbein drin ist was drauf steht? 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> In der Regel sind die Abweichungen gering und wenn dir M in dem Rad gefällt wirst du L lieben.
> 
> Nicolai brüstet sich damit das kein Aftermarket-Tune verbaut ist. Sicher das in dem Federbein drin ist was drauf steht?
> 
> ...



Den Seriendämpfer von Nicolai hab ich nicht mehr verbaut, der war auch kein HV. Hab einen Aftermarktdämpfer drinnen. Den ersten Aftermarkt HV davon hab ich geschrottet..siehe Bild Den 2012er ErsatzHVdämpfer, der recht schwer zu besorgen war, hat ich solange drinnen bis der der 2013er ErsatzHVDdämpfer auf Garantie vom Geschrotteten kam. 
Nach meinem Empfinden, war da durchaus ein Unterschied von 2 Klicks zwischen den verschiedenen Dämpfern.
Dazwischen hatte ich mal kurz Öl/Titanfeder (andere Welt) drinnen.
Aber den M der jetzt drinnen ist, geht schon so schnell raus das es auf jedenfall zu schnell ist, also bin Klickual noch net an der Grenze. Nur muß ich auch sagen, mit der Druckstufe auf der undruckigsten Stufe kann ich auch nichts anfangen...geht zu arch durch beim Heizen. Werd mir heut auch noch ein paar rote Ringe testweise mal ordern

Hast du zufällig einen Link wo es so Schlaufenaufmachdinger (fällt gerade net die Bezeichnung ein) in Industriequallität gibt. irgendwie führt die keiner meiner Bestelladressen






G.


----------



## Pintie (30. Mai 2013)

gut und teuer

günstig und funktioniert auch nach den bewertungen aber vielleicht lieber einen anderen nehmen....

oder meinst was anderes?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gut und teuer
> 
> günstig und funktioniert auch nach den bewertungen aber vielleicht lieber einen anderen nehmen....
> 
> oder meinst was anderes?



Ah, Ölfilterschlüssel heißen die, kein Wunder das mein Suchen nichts brachte Da bevorzug ich aber auf jedenfall mal gut und teuer. Weißt ja, was teuer ist muß ja gut sein

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gut und teuer
> 
> günstig und funktioniert auch nach den bewertungen aber vielleicht lieber einen anderen nehmen....
> 
> oder meinst was anderes?



Wenn man weiß was man suchen muß Der gefällt mir, der wird geordert

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=%C3%B6lfilterschl%C3%BCssel+hazet&sa=X&biw=1920&bih=1056&tbm=isch&tbnid=cqi3apov9berWM:&imgrefurl=http://www.tbs-aachen.de/Oeldienst-Hazet_2170_Oelfilterschluessel_Bandschluessel_i3086_2649.htm&docid=9zka1h0_B0v2mM&imgurl=http://media.tbs-aachen.de/images/266603_1.jpg&w=1000&h=1000&ei=e4mnUc2XE4bWswa_n4HoAg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=323&page=1&tbnh=151&tbnw=151&start=0&ndsp=64&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:96&tx=67&ty=59

G.


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2013)

So, jetzt, da viele endlich das Teil unterm Hintern hatten kann man das ja fragen:

Bei welcher Körpergröße und Vorbaulänge fahrt Ihr welche Rahmengröße und wie passt das für Enduro Tour? also bergauf muss entspannt mglich sein ohne sich zusammenzufalten ;-)


----------



## benzinkanister (30. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


>



die c-guide kannst du noch ein stück nach vorne bringen, vor den befestigungssockel der schalthülle. funktioniert prima!
also nur falls du irgendwann nicht 100% zufrieden bist mit der führung...

ps: danke für die nachgelieferten decals 

gruß


----------



## f4lkon (30. Mai 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> So, jetzt, da viele endlich das Teil unterm Hintern hatten kann man das ja fragen:
> 
> Bei welcher Körpergröße und Vorbaulänge fahrt Ihr welche Rahmengröße und wie passt das für Enduro Tour? also bergauf muss entspannt mglich sein ohne sich zusammenzufalten ;-)



Da kannst du 20 Leute fragen und bekommst 15 verschiedene Antworten. Grob >=1,82 kannst du wenn du auch mal Touren fahren willst L nehmen. Vorbau 40-50mm. Schau aber sonst mal im Serienbike Thread da wurde das gefühlt auf 20 Seiten diskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Da kannst du 20 Leute fragen und bekommst 15 verschiedene Antworten. Grob >=1,82 kannst du wenn du auch mal Touren fahren willst L nehmen. Vorbau 40-50mm. Schau aber sonst mal im Serienbike Thread da wurde das gefühlt auf 20 Seiten diskutiert.




Jepp, aber im Serienbikes Thread war das noch auf Vermutungsbasis oder ? Daher hilfreich wäre es schon!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2013)

@JörgLB:

Die gesuchten Schlüssel heißen Bandschlüssel und ich verwende die von Gedore. 

Monarch neu und nach paar hundert Kilometern macht gern mal 3-4 Klicks Zugstufe aus (exzellenter Schmierzustand ab Kilometer null ändert daran einiges). 

Ich glaub da liegt der Hund begraben.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## ruv (30. Mai 2013)

was meint ihr denn mit "steil" und "flach" Einstellung?

Gruß ruv

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## f4lkon (30. Mai 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> was meint ihr denn mit "steil" und "flach" Einstellung?
> 
> Gruß ruv
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2



Lenkwinkel durch Flip-Chip.


----------



## Micha-L (30. Mai 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> was meint ihr denn mit "steil" und "flach" Einstellung?



Da hat jemand wirklich garnicht hier im Forum rundgelesen. 

Du kannst den Dämpfer in 4 Positionen in der Wippe einhängen. Je nachdem hast Du dann 150mm oder 170mm und steilen oder flachen Lenkwinkel. Ich glaube 65mm oder 67mm. Aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> @JörgLB:
> 
> Die gesuchten Schlüssel heißen Bandschlüssel und ich verwende die von Gedore.
> 
> ...




Ah...von der Seite, das sich das verändern kann, hab ich das mit den Klicks noch garnicht betrachtet. Wobei ich das Rad auch noch zuerest im Winter gefahren hab. Da sind solche Veränderrungen noch schwerer nachzuvollziehen.

Bandschlüssel...ja da kommen schon mehr so Dinger bei Guugl. Deiner schaut ja fast identisch aus wie der den ich jetzt Blitzgeordert hab...hat wohl sogar den gleichen Bandlieferanten wie Hazet


G.


----------



## ruv (30. Mai 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Da hat jemand wirklich garnicht hier im Forum rundgelesen.
> 
> Du kannst den Dämpfer in 4 Positionen in der Wippe einhängen. Je nachdem hast Du dann 150mm oder 170mm und steilen oder flachen Lenkwinkel. Ich glaube 65mm oder 67mm. Aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest.



oh entschuldige bitte. .. ich hab nur die 150/170mm mitbekommen. .. aber danke für die Aufklärung! 

Gruß  ruv

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Mai 2013)

190/93 XL
 720er Lenker irgendwas um 20mm Rise. 70er Vorbau war zu lang, 40 nen Stück zu kurz. Hab derzeit irgendwas um 3cm Spacer drunter. Wird vermutlich auf 50er Vorbau und  760er Lenker mit 38mm Rise raus laufen, das ganze kombiniert mit einem konischen 25mm-Spacer wenn nötig dann sieht das nicht so grausam aus. Lenker könnte dann noch auf 740 gestutzt werden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah...von der Seite, das sich das verändern kann, hab ich das mit den Klicks noch garnicht betrachtet. Wobei ich das Rad auch noch zuerest im Winter gefahren hab. Da sind solche Veränderrungen noch schwerer nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> Bandschlüssel...ja da kommen schon mehr so Dinger bei Guugl. Deiner schaut ja fast identisch aus wie der den ich jetzt Blitzgeordert hab...hat wohl sogar den gleichen Bandlieferanten wie Hazet
> 
> ...



Wenn du die öfter benötigst dann bestell lieber gleich ein paar Ersatzbänder mit, alle 50 Luftkammern stirbt ein Band  

Ich glaub langsam Rock Shox beschäftigt einen Titanen um die Dinger bei der Erstmontage gleich kalt zu verschweißen.  

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn du die öfter benötigst dann bestell lieber gleich ein paar Ersatzbänder mit, alle 50 Luftkammern stirbt ein Band
> 
> Ich glaub langsam Rock Shox beschäftigt einen Titanen um die Dinger bei der Erstmontage gleich kalt zu verschweißen.
> 
> ...



So oft hab ich net vor das Ding zu verweden
Wenn die so zuknüppel, kann ich dann noch sorglos die alte Dichtung wiederverwenden oder sollte ich eine Neue nehmen?

G.


----------



## Pintie (31. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn du die öfter benötigst dann bestell lieber gleich ein paar Ersatzbänder mit, alle 50 Luftkammern stirbt ein Band
> 
> Ich glaub langsam Rock Shox beschäftigt einen Titanen um die Dinger bei der Erstmontage gleich kalt zu verschweißen.



Vielleicht machen die ja für dich Loctitte extra fest rein 

Soll auch leute geben die vor dem zerlegen vergessen haben die Luft abzulassen . Sagen wirs mal so, wenn man das im Keller macht pfeift das schön in den Ohren.


----------



## f4lkon (31. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen die ja für dich Loctitte extra fest rein
> 
> Soll auch leute geben die vor dem zerlegen vergessen haben die Luft abzulassen . Sagen wirs mal so, wenn man das im Keller macht pfeift das schön in den Ohren.



Ich dachte ich hätte einfach nur mal zwei Modelle erwischt, die ein Hufschmied zu geschraubt hatte. Mit altem gummiriemen und kombizange hab ich mich abgeplagt. Werde mir auch mal das passende Werkzeug bestellen, weil es wohl bei allen RS Dämpfern so ist.


----------



## Pintie (31. Mai 2013)

ich hatte den Spaß mal mit einem alten fox Dämpfer...

ohne so ein Werkzeug unmöglich auf zu bekommen.


----------



## Trail-Fail (31. Mai 2013)

Das braucht man aber nur, um die Haupkamme zu öffnen, oder? Die High Volume Kammer (um die Spacer einzulegen) kann man leicht öffnen?


----------



## Zara Bernard (31. Mai 2013)

Ja, kann man leicht öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (31. Mai 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Das braucht man aber nur, um die Haupkamme zu öffnen, oder? Die High Volume Kammer (um die Spacer einzulegen) kann man leicht öffnen?



High Volume Kammer ist mit Sprengring gesichert. Wenn der weg ist, kannst du die Kammer einfach abziehen. Bei einigen wenigen Dämpfern ist diese auch verschraubt.


----------



## kopis (31. Mai 2013)

HV Kammer ist mit O-Ring gesichert beim M+ !
Du kannst statt der roten RS Ringe auch einen Fahrradschlauch in Ringe schneiden und dann verbauen. Das geht sehr gut und hat jeder daheim rum liegen! Ist auch besser/leichter zu basteln als Joghurtbecher/etc.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2013)

ist der gummi von fahrradschläuchen nicht zu weich? ich meine, da kommen im unbelasteten zustand schon 15bar drauf (oder mehr) und wenn der dämpfer einfedert, verdoppelt/verdreifacht sich der druck doch mal ganz schnell. 
einen mehrfach gefalteten schlauch kann man doch dagegen schon mit bloßer hand zusammendrücken. ich würde auf möglichst unkomprimierbare einlagen setzten, also tupper-plastik oder so. 

aber vielleich hat eine unter hohem druck nachgebende reduzierung wieder eine andere (vodoo-positive?) auswirkung in den tiefen der nur mit homöopathischer ausbildung zu registrierenden änderung der dämpfercharakteristik...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So oft hab ich net vor das Ding zu verweden
> Wenn die so zuknüppel, kann ich dann noch sorglos die alte Dichtung wiederverwenden oder sollte ich eine Neue nehmen?
> 
> G.



Ab Werk ist kein Kleber im Gewinde auch wenn sie laut Manual behaupten das welches rein muss. Handfest andrehen reicht. Dann braucht man bei der zweiten Demontage gar kein Werkzeug mehr. 

Die Dichtungen kannst natürlich weiter verwenden - da musst nix tauschen (außer du quetscht was oder machst es anderweitig tot).

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (31. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss, was du im Briefkasten hast @Lord Helmchen


----------



## bansaiman (31. Mai 2013)

hat jemand einen 44er rahmen,findet den zu klein und will nen 47er Rahmen?
habe einen neuen 47 er zum tausch.bei Interesse einfach ne PN


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich weiss, was du im Briefkasten hast @Lord Helmchen



Ich schätze mal auf ein gelbes Kärtchen im Briefkasten. Leider musste ich heut erstmal 400km weit fahren um mir ne Motorrad-Kombi für meine "speziellen" Maße zu schießen. Folglich hol ich das alles morgen von der Post.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ab Werk ist kein Kleber im Gewinde auch wenn sie laut Manual behaupten das welches rein muss. Handfest andrehen reicht. Dann braucht man bei der zweiten Demontage gar kein Werkzeug mehr.
> 
> Die Dichtungen kannst natürlich weiter verwenden - da musst nix tauschen (außer du quetscht was oder machst es anderweitig tot).
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (1. Juni 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ein gelbes Kärtchen
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan


 
Alles klar, ich bin schon total gespannt auf das Ergebnis ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Juni 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich bin schon total gespannt auf das Ergebnis ...



Is da, ich ruf dich gleich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baggi4 (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,
  ich wollte mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht zum ICB bringen. Habe meins mit dem Serienfahrwerk, sprich mit der Seriengabel und dem SeriendÃ¤mpfer, aufgebaut(170mm Steile Winkel). Als Vergleichskandidaten treten das Scott Genius 720/Scott Scale 35 an, da ich mit den Bikes dieselben Strecken gefahren bin. 

  Nach gut einer Wochen kann ich fÃ¼r mich sagen das sich das Warten lohnt/ gelohnt hat. Ich fang mal mit dem Weg zum Trail, falls man das so Ã¼berhaupt bezeichnen kann, an.   Wenn man zum Beispiel von einem CC-Hardtail kommt, treffen Welten aufeinander. Ja man kann mit dem ICB schÃ¶n gemÃ¼tlich in Tourenposition zum Trail fahren. Es geht halt alles eher gemÃ¼tlicher zur Sache. Wenn du ne Woche auf dem ICB gefahren bist und auf deine CC-Feile steigst, fragt die dich, alter was denn los, gib Gas ich mir ist langweilig. Auf der Graden merkt man finde ich doch ganz gut das Gewicht und die 2.4er Batschen und vor allem die andere Geometrie.  Also fÃ¼r mich steht fest, wer Ã¶fters Touren fÃ¤hrt und nur selten beabsichtigt hartes GeÃ¤nde zu besuchen, ist mit nem , ich bleib bei Carver, Drift besser dran. Obwohl ich das nicht gefahren bin um das zu Beurteilen. Die Aussage stÃ¼ze ich nur auf Geo, Federweg und  Gewicht . 

  Als nÃ¤chsten Punkt auf der Tagesordnung widme ich mich dem Uphill oder wie es auf Neudeutsch heiÃt Berg auf/hoch. Auch hier geht es im Vergleich auch eher gemÃ¼tlich zur Sache wobei hier die Verschiebung im Extremen Uphill etwas anders aussieht.  In der Ebene sieht die Staffelung (Speed, Leichtigkeit <Scale <Genius <ICB) aus. Bei extremer Steigung Punktet das ICB aber durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel. Wo bei dem Genius schon das Rad nach oben geht kanns beim ICB ruhig noch nen wenig Steiler sein.  Also man solle sich im klaren sein das man auf einem 170mm Federwegsboliden unterwegs ist. FÃ¼r mich war das ne Art Kulturschock. Mit dem CC-Hobel alias Marilyn Manson New Shit. Einmal Wiegetritt bitte und Hochgeblasen. Oder mit dem ICB Probierâs mal mit GemÃ¼tlichkeit  aus dem Film Das Dschungelbuch. Hoch kommt man mit beidem, die Frage ist wie will man das. Aber die Viel Interessantere Frage ist was wen oben.  

  Paradedisziplin.  Alles was negative Steigung hat oder irgendwie anderweitig nach unten geht.  Hier ist das ICB zu hause. Hier fÃ¼hlt sich die Geometrie richtig gut an. Man bekommt eine GesichtslÃ¤hmung. Nennt sich glaube ich Alice im Wunderlands âGrinsekatzensyndromâ.  Leider kann ich hier nicht soviel zu schreiben da mir hier die entsprechenden Trails fehlen.  Trotz alle dem mÃ¶chte ich mich dem Fahrwerk widmen. Die Gabel ist Ã¼ber jeden Zweifel erhaben. Leider kommt der Hinterbau da nicht hinterher. Der Steifste ist er auch nicht, Sildenafil kÃ¶nnte helfen.  Zum Thema Wippen im Wiegetritt. Wird in der Mid Stellung schon etwas eliminiert und ist in der Firm Stellung kaum vorhanden. Hier ist das Genius besser. WÃ¤hrend du in der Offenen Stellung noch Rhythmisch mitwippst, bewegt sich nach BetÃ¤tigung der Dualcontrol nichts. Da habe ich den Hinterbau aber noch nicht geperrt. Kann sein das der DÃ¤mpfer bei mir noch nicht so weit eingefahren ist.  Aber was ich eher glaube. Der DÃ¤mpfer hat  das falsche Setup.  Habe ihn auf 200psi aufgepumpt, was einem SAG von 20% bei meinen ca. 80kg entspricht.  Im Offenen Modus soll er ja so schluckfreudig wie ân  V8 sein.  Schlucken tut er. Nur ist er zu schnell voll. Sprich wenn man 3 Treppenstufen runterspringt und mal schaut wo das rote Ringchen ist, muss man schon ca.58-60mm weit nach hinten schauen.  Was passiert wenn man das Rad artgerecht bewegt? Ich kriege das hin. Vielleicht muss ich DHL dann nen Besuch abstatten.  Ach da war ja noch was. Nennt sich Rebount. Ist doch der Rote Knopf mit dem Hasen und der SchildkrÃ¶te drauf. Besser man macht nen Faultier auf die eine Seite und auf die andere- schreibt man âKeine Bewegung der Elementarteilchenâ. Bei dem Hinterbau wÃ¼rde es das eher zutreffen. Das Ding ist so schnarch langsam, joaâ¦

  Soviel von mir, ich hoffe ich konnte einen kleinen Eindruck  hinterlassen. Ich wÃ¼nsch was. Ich wollte auch noch ein Paar GrÃ¼Ãe hinterlassen. Hallo Mama, hallo Papa und alle die mich sonst noch kennen. Nehme den Text bitte nicht so ernst, er soll ein wenig witzig geschrieben sein, Tatsachen sind es trotzdem.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2013)

Probier die L-Zugstufe und Spacer in der HV-Kammer. Dann bewegt sich plötzlich was. Aber das soll ja nen Einzelfall sein, M wurde ja als gut getestet...
Mit der von Stefan bearbeiteten Druck- und Zugstufe hab ich bei 20% SAG noch nichtmal drüber nachgedacht Bergauf den Plattformhebel zu benutzen.


----------



## driest (6. Juni 2013)

Danke fuer den Bericht aber:


> Nehme den Text bitte nicht so ernst, er soll ein wenig witzig geschrieben sein


Das haettest du dir sparen koennen, dann waer er nicht so wirr


----------



## Baggi4 (6. Juni 2013)

Ist vielleicht nicht richtig rüber gekommen. Platform braucht man nur im Wiegetritt und den Wiegetritt braucht man eigentlich auch nicht. Sicher gibt es einige Situationen wo man das benötigt.


----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht zum ICB bringen. [...wall of text...]



Danke für den Testbericht - meinst du, du könntest das Ganze noch etwas formatieren? Das ist so echt schlimm zu lesen 

Um die Kritikpunkte zusammenzufassen: 

- Hinterbau zu weich (Wie hat sich das konkret geäußert?)
- Durchrauschen
- Zugstufe zu langsam

Dass das Bike nicht so vorwärts geht, wie ein CC-Hardtail aus Carbon - Wer hätte es gedacht?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2013)

Aber dass der Hinterbau so träge ist liegt nicht am Hinterbau sondern am Dämpfer 
Die überdämpfte Zugstufe machts im Wiegtritt dann auch nicht unbedingt besser.
Den weichen Hinterbau merkt man wenn man über Längsrillen fährt, am besten wenn man im flachen Winkel auf ein Bordstein hoch will. Im Geländee hab ich mich da mittlerweile drauf eingeschossen und merke es schon nicht mehr. Macht das Rad nicht unpräzise.


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

Wie jetzt ein Hardtail ist auf der Straße in der Ebene schneller zu fahren????

Skandal !

würde ich zurück schicken 

Bin auf die ersten Tests mit passenden Dämpfern gespannt!


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2013)

darf ich kurz zwischenfragen bei was euch genau die lahme zugstufe auffällt?

Ich hab jetzt nicht das gefühl das der hinterbau zustufen-bedingt beim bunnyhop nicht mit hoch will noch das der hinterbau in wurzelfeldern i.wann am ende ist.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber vll. einfach nur fahren und kopf ausschalten? Naja muss jeder selber wissen, ich hol gleich mein Hinterrad ab und geh dann mal in den Wald


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2013)

Es fühlte sich einfach nur teigig und tot an. Wie das im Wald war, keine Ahnung. War damit nur in der Stadt unterwegs und habs dann gleich ändern lassen. Denn ein Fahrwerk dass mir beim ersten Ausitzen und rumrollern nicht passt schlepp ich nicht in den Wald wenn sich die Möglichket bietet es gleich zu ändern.
Wenn es dir passt, freu dich. Mir passt es jetzt auch, ich hab das Feedback das ich will. Wenn du nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest könnten wir gerne mal ne Vergleichsfahrt starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

Es hängt schon auch vom Druck ab den du drin hast. bzw halt von der Körpermasse...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Es hängt schon auch vom Druck ab den du drin hast. bzw halt von der Körpermasse...



Sicher tut es das. Nur braucht man meines Wissens nach mehr Zugstufe je stärker die Feder ist. Und ich wiege mit Klamotten gute 90kg. Von daher versteh ich nicht wieso das bei leichteren Personen besser sein soll. Jemand mit 120kg, der es lieber langsam mag, kommt ganz offen vielleicht hin...
Die PSI-Angaben passen wohl auch nur als Richtwert. Ich hab bei mir 190Psi mit ner RS-Pumpe drauf gepumpt und 20% SAG obwohl ich 10kg schwerer bin als baggi...


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

schon richtig...

Hab ja keine Ahnung was die damen und Herren wiegen.

Außer Helmchen protzt ja keiner mit seinen 0.1 t

(wobei 0.1 tonnen ja gerundet auch 149kg sein könnten )


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hab immer dazu geschrieben, dass meine Nörgeleien sich auf meine gut 90kg beziehen. Mit Wasser und Rucksack vermutlich eher 95. Helmchen dürfte mittlerweile dank Herrn Atkins auch ungefähr in die Richtung gehen.


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

Hab noch nie an RS Dämpfern rumgebastelt. Aber so wie ich das verstehe ist das ja kein Problem.

das spacern der Luftkammer ist ja wohl für jeden mit zwei Händen machbar.
Die shims für halbwegs begabte auch.

Vor allem weil die Teile ja leicht zu bekommen sind.

Vielleicht werde ich aber trotzdem auf Helmchens Erfahrung zurück kommen da ich dann schneller was passendes habe als wenn ich da wochenlang rumbastel.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2013)

Naja, wenn du das passende Werkzeug hast ist es keine Hexenwerk den M gegen L zu tauschen. Entweder besorgst du dir die enstsprechend zu tauschenden Shims (wenn ich  mich recht entsinne unterscheiden sich die Werkstunes gerade mal bei zwei Stück oder so) oder halt das komplette L-Paket als Ersatzteil, kostet auch nicht die Welt. Allerdings musst du im Zweifel hinterher entlüften (was nicht schwer ist). Und um den Druck wieder aufs Piggyback zu bekommen brauchts noch den passenden Adapter.

Stefan puzzelt da gleich noch ein paar mehr Shims um und generiert, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, etwas mehr Highspeedzugstufe. Aber da soll er mich korrigieren wenn ich kappes erzähle. Er weiß jedenfalls aus dem Stehgreif welches Plättchen er ändern muss um eine Aprameter anzupassen.
Wenn es schnell gehen soll fährst du mal nen Nachmittag nach Hof hoch, dann kannst du ihm auch über die Schulter schauen wenn er deinen Dämpfer zerlegt. 
Aber Vorsicht! Er neigt dazu seine Kunden mit Essen voll zu stopfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du das passende Werkzeug hast ist es keine Hexenwerk den M gegen L zu tauschen. Entweder besorgst du dir die enstsprechend zu tauschenden Shims (wenn ich  mich recht entsinne unterscheiden sich die Werkstunes gerade mal bei zwei Stück oder so) oder halt das komplette L-Paket als Ersatzteil, kostet auch nicht die Welt. Allerdings musst du im Zweifel hinterher entlüften (was nicht schwer ist). Und um den Druck wieder aufs Piggyback zu bekommen brauchts noch den passenden Adapter.
> 
> Stefan puzzelt da gleich noch ein paar mehr Shims um und generiert, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere,* etwas mehr Highspeedzugstufe. Aber da soll er mich korrigieren wenn ich kappes erzähle.* Er weiß jedenfalls aus dem Stehgreif welches Plättchen er ändern muss um eine Aprameter anzupassen.
> Wenn es schnell gehen soll fährst du mal nen Nachmittag nach Hof hoch, dann kannst du ihm auch über die Schulter schauen wenn er deinen Dämpfer zerlegt.
> Aber Vorsicht! *Er neigt dazu seine Kunden mit Essen voll zu stopfen!*



Tune M und Tune L unterscheiden sich in der Zugstufe in einem Shim. 
Druckstufenseitig unterscheiden sich M und L um 4 Shims.

Ich generiere mehr Highspeed-Druckstufe und verringere die Highspeed-Zugstufe, also durch den Rauswurf von einem Shim verdien ich mein Geld dann doch nicht. 

Nach Hof kommen ist immer gut und nein, ich stopfe nicht voll. Ich *mäste!*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bansaiman (6. Juni 2013)

HAt eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit dem Durolux RC Dämpfer und kann einen Bericht dazu abgeben? Wäre super


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Tune M und Tune L unterscheiden sich in der Zugstufe in einem Shim.
> Druckstufenseitig unterscheiden sich M und L um 4 Shims.
> 
> Ich generiere mehr Highspeed-Druckstufe und verringere die Highspeed-Zugstufe, also durch den Rauswurf von einem Shim verdien ich mein Geld dann doch nicht.
> ...



Hmm, K, dann hab ich da was verdreht. Ich weiß schon warum ich dich das machen lasse 
Solltest du dir irgendwann nen Pfefferkuchenhaus zulegen, fang ich an mir Gedanken zu machen


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2013)

ich hab vermutlich mit klamotten und rucksack 95-100kg.

Heute 215psi, ca. 25% sag im sitzen. Zugstufe ganz offen, Druckstufe auch.

Oben: Steiler und technischer. inkl Wurzelquerungen, stufen und spitzkehren. Untere hälfte dann sehr zügig, mit drops, kickern und recht unruhigem untergrund.

Oben war ich bei ca. 60% vom federweg unten dann ca. 4mm vor dem ende der kolbenstange. Find ich absulut fair und angenehm von der ausnutzung. Vll. bin ich auch einfach nicht gefühlvoll genug um da i.was zu spüren. Ich steig oben in den trail ein und fahr mit einem fetten grinsen runter. 
Wenns dann ins hochgebirge geht, wo es deutlich technischer wird, kommen sicher 10-15psi raus aus dem dämpfer.

Achja, was mit sehr wohl aufgefallen ist bei den wurzeln oben und rillen unten, der weiche hinterbau. Da war mein altes tork i.wie doch direkter.

Ansonsten: Länge läuft! Flacher lenkwinkel rockt und steiler sitzwinkel ist berg auf auch ganz nett


----------



## Paramedicus (6. Juni 2013)

Hat wer den vergleich vom Spicy zum ICB was die hinterbausteifigkeit angeht?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2013)

ICh muss mal sagen, das ich die Aussagen zum "weichen" Hinterbau nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Mag am eher geringeren Gewicht leigen (73kg nackend) - ich weiß es nicht. Wenn das ICB einen weichen Hinterbau hat, dann hatten mein GT Sanction und mein Tosa Inu auch weiche Hinterbauten. Welche Bikes haben denn feste Hinterbauten?

Bei der Tour mit Lt.AnimalMother habe ich mir seinen Hinterbau (also den seines Bumblebees ) mal beim langsamen, kräftigen Tritt bergauf angesehen. Da habe ich bei leichteren Kumpels schon mal leichte Seitwärtsbewegungen im Hinterbau entdecken können - aber nicht beim ICB...
Bitte klärt mich auf, wo steckt dieser Flex, woher kann er kommen? Oder hängt es doch mit Lagern oder dem Dämpfer zusammen?


----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab vermutlich mit klamotten und rucksack 95-100kg.
> 
> Heute 215psi, ca. 25% sag im sitzen. Zugstufe ganz offen, Druckstufe auch.
> 
> ...



Netter Bericht 
Hast du schon Spacer drin? Kannst du noch n bissl was schreiben so im direkten Vergleich zum Torque?


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2013)

hab am dämpfer nichts gemacht, außer luft rein 

Puh... Ich hatte ja nicht das aktuelle Torque, sondern ein altes Torque ES. 
Das ist viiiiiieeeeel kürzer und steiler vom lenkwinkel. 

Den größten unterschied merk ich schon da wo es richtig steil wird. Den Trail heute kenn ich verdammt gut und bin den mim tork sicher 15mal gefahren, würde jetzt nicht sagen das ich mit dem icb viel schneller unterwegs war (im unteren teil). Wobei ich vermute, dass ich das tork schon ganz gut ans limit gefahren hab und beim icb vll. noch luft ist. 

Wirklich bemerkenswert finde ich, wie man es geschafft hat, das rad trotz der enormen länge noch richtig agil/wendig zu lassen. total irre dieser parallelismus ziwschen laufruhe und steilstufen entspanntheit durch den langen radstand und flachen lenkwinkel und dem unbändigem spieltrieb/wendigkeit/agilität. Gut letzteres zwing ich eigentlich fast jedem bike auf, aber ich hätte damit gerechnet, dass ich beim verstetzen und so sachen wie endos mit 90° drehung auf dem VR deutlich mehr körpereinsatz brauche.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie es sich in wirklich technischem geläuf schlägt. Also S4-S5 niveau. Da erhoffe ich mir gegenüber dem tork ein deutlichen schritt nach vorn.


----------



## bansaiman (7. Juni 2013)

Test!

endlich ein offizieller Test unseres Projektes! 
in der Bikesport.

das icb 02 kommt auch richtig gut weg


----------



## ruv (7. Juni 2013)

ich höre des öffteren, dass ein "weicher" Hinterbau beklagt wurde... ist das nicht von Nachteil und beeinträchtigt das nicht die Dauerfestigkeit?

Gruß ruv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2013)

"Weicher" Hinterbau hin oder her - ich merk da nix von.

War heute Vormittag spontan eine kleine Trailrunde drehen und das Ding bringt einen einfach zum Grinsen. Ich kann jetzt mit dem 28er Blatt auch sagen, das es tatsächlich richtig gut klettert. Steile Rampen, die vom Untenhalten des Vorderrades her mit meinen anderen Bikes schon problematisch waren, gehen mit dem ICB gut.
Auf den schnellen Singeltrails bringen Radstand und Lenkwinkel sehr viel Ruhe und Sicherheit, das Bike lässt sich da irre schnell gleichzeitig präzise fahren. Macht einfach Spaß.
Nach dem Singletrail bin ich zum "Seilbahnstieg" gefahren, das ist mein Übungsgelände für Hinterrad-Umsetzer. Ich muss mich da noch an das Bike gewöhnen, die Länge macht es hier natürlich etwas schwieriger. Allerdings konnte ich heute schon fast alle Ecken fahren und bin schon wieder annähernd auf dem Niveau wie beim Sanction vorher, das wird also auch wieder.
Als Abschluß dann den wilden Weg am "Bollhasental" runter. Eigentlich ein sehr schöner Singletrail mit ein paar Wurzeln und Steinspitzen, aber dadurch, das er von der Forstverwaltung offenbar als Wanderweg weggeschwiegen werden soll und oben durch einen Baum blockiert wurde, sehr wild eben: viel Laub, Steine und Äste unter dem Laub auf dem Weg, alles herrlich vermixt von ein paar freischaffenden Sauen...
Ich habe bisher mit noch keinem anderen Bike dort runter so stehen lassen und mich gleichzeitig entspannt gefühlt wie mit dem ICB.
War heute auch mit der Druckstufen-freien Lyrik sehr zufreiden - ein Klick weniger Rebound und das schöne Wetter scheinen doch schon was auszumachen...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Als Abschluß dann den wilden Weg am "Bollhasental" runter. Eigentlich ein sehr schöner Singletrail mit ein paar Wurzeln und Steinspitzen, aber dadurch, das er von der Forstverwaltung offenbar als Wanderweg weggeschwiegen werden soll und oben durch einen Baum blockiert wurde


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


>



Nee, lass mal - für Notfälle habe ich eine mittlere Kettensäge...
Der Baum soll da schön bleiben und Fußvolk von Rittern...äh Fahrern trennen...


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2013)

das riecht viel besser:


----------



## Kharne (7. Juni 2013)

Hat auch wesentlich mehr Stil als da wien Berserker mit der Axt durchn Wald zu rennen


----------



## Paramedicus (7. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hat auch wesentlich mehr Stil als da wien Berserker mit der Axt durchn Wald zu rennen



Und vorallem hats mehr STIHL


----------



## Kharne (7. Juni 2013)

Der war mir zu platt


----------



## Paramedicus (7. Juni 2013)

Willkommen in meiner Welt


----------



## nino85 (7. Juni 2013)

Also ganz althergebracht mit der Axt hat definitiv am meisten *Stiel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

Wer weniger Stil haben will kauft sich diese, kann ich aus eigengebrauch nur empfehlen ...und man wird net gleich von weitem gehört








G.


----------



## f4lkon (7. Juni 2013)

Du meinst also weniger Stil dafür aber mehr still


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Du meinst also weniger Stil dafür aber mehr still





G.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2013)

ach, e-bikes sind der letzte dreck, aber bei ner kettensäge ist der akku genehm oder was? 

nur einen von hand freigesägter und freigeschnittener trail bringt echtes vergnügen!


----------



## Paramedicus (7. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ach, e-bikes sind der letzte dreck, aber bei ner kettensäge ist der akku genehm oder was?
> 
> nur einen von hand freigesägter und freigeschnittener trail bringt echtes vergnügen!



Aha! Naja, Hauptsache man hat eines von beiden in der Hand wenn man dir begegnet....


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Aha! Naja, Hauptsache man hat eines von beiden in der Hand wenn man dir begegnet....



Er sägt sein Brennholz warscheinlich auch mit dem Schweizer Taschenmesser. Sonst könnte er sein Feuer im Ofen wohl auch nicht genießen


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nur einen von hand freigesägter und freigeschnittener trail bringt echtes vergnügen!



ne der bringt blasen an der Hand.

die makitas sind gut kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ach, e-bikes sind der letzte dreck, aber bei ner kettensäge ist der akku genehm oder was?
> 
> nur einen von hand freigesägter und freigeschnittener trail bringt echtes vergnügen!



Pfff...

Übrigens habe ich meinem Berufsleben vor der Fotografie viel mit Forst und Gartentechnik zu tun gehabt...und fand und finde Stihl Kettensägen völlig erbärmlich bis geöhnlich. Ist mir schleierhaft, wo die ihren Ruf her haben. Richtig toll und innovativ waren Jonsered Sägen, die wurden wohl von Husqvarna übernommen. Freischneider von Stihl sind aber nicht schlecht...
Aber was war doch hier gleich das Thema?


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aber was war doch hier gleich das Thema?



der butterweiche hinterbau vom icb ?


----------



## Paramedicus (7. Juni 2013)

den man mit dem, wie auch immer, gesägten holz prima versteifen kann


----------



## f4lkon (7. Juni 2013)

Ob wir hier noch die Kurve kriegen? Ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr


----------



## Paramedicus (7. Juni 2013)

Eh kommt, ich hab n prima übergang hingezaubert, versaut es nich


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2013)

Thema : *AW: ICB - Fahrberichte / Setup / Tuning

*also wo bekommt man den Sägenhalter her? für irgendwas müssen doch die beiden Schrauben am Unterrohr gut sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juni 2013)

Mit ner Stealth oder konventionellen Stütze hat man noch zwei Löcher am Oberrohr frei


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2013)

ja da kann man die hunde halterung fest machen


----------



## Kharne (7. Juni 2013)

Hahahahaha, ich kenne ne Menge Hunde die einen da einfach wegziehen bis man freiwillig das Fahrrad loslässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juni 2013)

Von nen 25kg-Hund merkst du mit dem Kleinmetall-Ding tatsächlich kaum was, egal ob er plötzlich zur Seite springt oder anhält. Immer doof für den Hund wenn der Stift drückt und Herrchen nicht gleich merkt dass er sich hin gehockt hat  
Ein Hüftgurt geht aber genauso gut, Hauptsache der Hund ist dicht am Schwerpunkt befestigt.

Äh, wo ging's doch gleich zum Topic?


----------



## Kharne (8. Juni 2013)

Da hilft nur eins: Hund gescheit erziehen, sollte mal gesetzlich verboten werden mit unerzogenen 
Tölen durch die Gegend zu latschen, ganz schlimm ist das bei diesen Wohlstandsteppichputzern...
Dann hätte man den Platz wieder frei für sinnvollere Sachen, z.B. die stihlvolle Kettensägenhalterung


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> .und fand und finde Stihl Kettensägen völlig erbärmlich bis geöhnlich. Ist mir schleierhaft, wo die ihren Ruf her haben. Richtig toll und innovativ waren Jonsered Sägen, die wurden wohl von Husqvarna übernommen. Freischneider von Stihl sind aber nicht schlecht...



Der Satz könnte so 1:1 von mir stammen.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins: Hund gescheit erziehen, sollte mal gesetzlich verboten werden mit unerzogenen
> Tölen durch die Gegend zu latschen, ganz schlimm ist das bei diesen Wohlstandsteppichputzern...
> Dann hätte man den Platz wieder frei für sinnvollere Sachen, z.B. die stihlvolle Kettensägenhalterung




Jaja, diese Leute  sind genauso schlimm wie die unverbesserlichen MTBler, die volle Suppe an Fußgängern im Abstand von 50cm vorbeiknallen. Beides Kacke.
Habe nen Hund und der hört zumGlück super. Dort, wo wir regelmäßig fahren (Siebengebirge), bemühen wir uns immer freundlich mit Fußgängern umzugehen, aber manche sind schon so irre, dass die einen prinzipiell anmachen, einfach weil man gerade da ist  die gehören auch an die Leine mit Maulkorb


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Juni 2013)

Soo - heut mal wieder mit Vivid am Ochsenkopf gewesen.

1. 450er statt 400er Feder montiert
2. dank Intense Reifen irgendwie nur gerutscht und auf der Fresse gelegen
3. nach 2 Abfahren fiel der Himmel runter. Mist!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2013)

Rund um Braunschweig war trocken und sonnig


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2013)

Harz war gnadenlos schön heute.
Und meine Liebe zu dem Teil wächst mit jeder Tour. Ich bin heute eine sehr anspruchsvolle Linie den Beerenstieg runter, immmer in der Rinne, immer die großen Hindernisse gesucht. Ging so einfach wie auf keinem anderen Bike bisher...
Schnelle Downhill-Passagen gehen so einfach, das es schon bald langweilig ist.


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juni 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die Jungs mit den langen Dingern, die nun schon etwas länger damit unterwegs sind 

Wie schaut es mit einem 222mm Dämpfer in der 150er Stellung und dem Abstand zum Sitzrohr aus?

ps: Hmm wenn ich mir das geschriebene nochmal so durchlese hoffe ich doch, dass google uns hier nicht die falschen Leute her lockt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Soo - heut mal wieder mit Vivid am Ochsenkopf gewesen.
> 
> 1. 450er statt 400er Feder montiert
> 2. dank Intense Reifen irgendwie nur gerutscht und auf der Fresse gelegen
> ...



Ich glaub ein Blick aufs Wetterradar hätte dich davon abgehalten gestern an den Oko zu fahren...oder erst ab 14 Uhr Nachmittag halt

Also das ICB ist definitiv das erste Rad wo ich aktiv Bremswellen erzweuge ohne zu bremsen Liegt wohl am Hinterbauflex....oder weils ein Viergelenker ist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (10. Juni 2013)

Moin,

hat jemand eine Übersicht, Skizza oder so, in der ich die Änderungen des Lenkwinkels durch Drehen des Flip-Chips in der Wippe erkennen kann? 

Ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft, die Wippe in allen FlipChip Positionen zu fahren... 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## nino85 (10. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> Also das ICB ist definitiv das erste Rad wo ich aktiv Bremswellen erzeuge ohne zu bremsen Liegt wohl am Hinterbauflex....oder weils ein Viergelenker ist
> G.



 Wie jetzt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand eine Übersicht, Skizza oder so, in der ich die Änderungen des Lenkwinkels durch Drehen des Flip-Chips in der Wippe erkennen kann?
> 
> ...



Ist doch gar nicht so wild:

Oben 150mm
Unten 170mm
hinten Flach/tief (Rad "sackt" zusammen")
vorne Steil/hoch (Rad wid weiter raus gedrückt)
Differenz im LW/SW ca. 1°, Tretlagerhöhe bin ich mir grad nicht sicher.


----------



## fabi.e (10. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so wild:
> 
> Oben 150mm
> Unten 170mm
> ...



Besten Dank! 
Dann fahre ich die ganze Zeit meine Touren mit "flach" 
Werde es mal mit dem steileren Setting ausprobieren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juni 2013)

Ich mag flach mit 150er Gabel lieber, und selbst da gab es so gut wie keine Aufsetzer, steht schön hoch im federweg das Gerät


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich mag flach mit 150er Gabel lieber, und selbst da gab es so gut wie keine Aufsetzer, steht schön hoch im federweg das Gerät


wird dann an stufen aber durch den langen radstand wieder relativiert. Hab schon zwei stufen gefunden wo ich mit dem tork noch dick luft hatte, aber mit dem ICB etwas alu verlohren habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (10. Juni 2013)

Würde hier eigentlich jemand so weit gehen und behaupten, dass die HV Kammper beim M+ auch für leichtere Fahrer obsolet ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?



Wenns Hinterrad auf harten Boden wegrutscht, bzw. ein Driftverhalten beginnt ohne das man bremst, bzw. das Rad stehen bleibt, dann fängt das ganze an stark zu vibrieren.

G.


----------



## sebbo87 (10. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so wild:
> 
> Oben 150mm
> Unten 170mm
> ...



Als Anhaltspunkt Daten von Stefan für Größe M - 170mm steil:
- LW 66°
- SW 75,4°
- OR 583mm
- Reach 432
- BB +21mm


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Würde hier eigentlich jemand so weit gehen und behaupten, dass die HV Kammper beim M+ auch für leichtere Fahrer obsolet ist?



Ich würde grundsätzlich das ding erstmal selber fahren und mir meine eigene Meinung bilden. Anscheind gehen die persönlichen Vorlieben/Fahrweisen hier deutlich auseinander.

Daher würde ich mal nicht so viel auf das hier geschriebene geben und einfach selber testen! Und am besten völlig uneingenommen!


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juni 2013)

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Noch habe ich jedoch nicht die Möglichkeit es zu testen. Ich habe jedoch noch zwei Monarch+ ohne HV Kammer mit unpassenden Tunes. Bevor ich mir nun passende Tunes bestelle, wollte ich einfach mal vorab wegen der HV Kammer fragen.


----------



## nino85 (10. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenns Hinterrad auf harten Boden wegrutscht, bzw. ein Driftverhalten beginnt ohne das man bremst, bzw. das Rad stehen bleibt, dann fängt das ganze an stark zu vibrieren.
> 
> G.



Könnte das nicht auch am Reifen liegen?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Könnte das nicht auch am Reifen liegen?



Nein, fahr ich schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit den gleichen Reifen im Bergabmodus.

G.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaub ein Blick aufs Wetterradar hätte dich davon abgehalten gestern an den Oko zu fahren...oder erst ab 14 Uhr Nachmittag halt
> 
> Also das ICB ist definitiv das erste Rad wo ich aktiv Bremswellen erzweuge ohne zu bremsen Liegt wohl am Hinterbauflex....oder weils ein Viergelenker ist
> 
> G.



Hatte ich sogar - nur meine optimistische Interpretation war der Fehler.
Hab mich dann halt bei Draschregen an der Talstation mit dem Mockmaster und seiner adretten Begleitung verquatscht. Auch gut.


----------



## pieterpan (11. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand den Vergleich mit einem Propain Tyee schön gemacht?


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juni 2013)

Schön noch nicht aber ich denke die Aussagen werden nicht ganz unkorreliert zum Thread sein. Stell doch die Frage noch in den Tyee Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2013)

Ich wette, ICB Fahrer werden das Tyee besser finden und umgekehrt und sofort tauschen...


----------



## -Wally- (11. Juni 2013)

Tach in die Runde,

ich hab jetzt mal versucht mein ICB in L konsequent zu testen. Hatte ja schon Bilder vom Aufbau gepostet. Hatte die Kiste vorletzte Woche erstmal in einer "Heavy Duty" Variante aufgebaut und war hier im bergischen kaum zum fahren gekommen, dann war das Wetter auch noch mist. Also ICB ins Auto geschmissen und 8 Stunden später unter der Sonne Süd Tirols im Vinschgau wieder ausgepackt ums dort mal 8 Tage lang über die staubigen Trails zu scheuchen, und dabei auch noch die Trail Trophy mit zu nehmen.

Die ersten zwei Tage hatte ich einen 222er Roco TST-R Coil am Hinterbau dazu noch die langen Ausfallenden, um die Kiste noch länger und flacher zu machen. Vorne steckt eine von Helmchen veredelte Totem RC2DH Coil drin. Auf den ersten Trails hab ich mich erstmal vorsichtig mit dem Bike bewegt, kannte es ja noch nicht so richtig, aber dennoch auch wenn ich vor dem trägen Fahrverhalten mit diesem Aufbau gewarnt wurde, so konnte ich mich nicht beklagen, das Ding läuft! Aber holla! Line verkackt? Egal, sucht man sich 5 Meter weiter, eben ne neu!   Dh Feeling!

Vorallem bin ich noch nie ein Bike gefahren, das gefühlt, berg ab wie berg auf, so dermaßen am Boden klebt, so jedenfalls mein Eindruck -irre.
Mit dem langen Radstand erfordert dynamisches Fahren mit Abdrücken und kleinen Sprungeinlagen aber schon ordentlich kraft, was sich dann ändert wenn man mit den kurzen Ausfallenden fährt.

Das hab ich dann nach zwei Tagen gemacht, Ausfallenden zurück getauscht auf kurz, 222er Roco getauscht auf 216er Monarch+ der beim Rahmen dabei war. Und los gings, ich wollte das ganze mit dem Monarch aber etwas straffer fahren hatte den also auf etwas über 20% Sag eingestellt. 
Einen wirklich großen Unterschied beim durchschalten der drei Druckstufen Einstellungen beim Monarch merke ich übrigens nicht.
Allerdings ist mir beim fahren schnell aufgefallen, dass die Federwegsausnutzung so nicht wirklich pralle war ich effektiv also wenig Federweg genutzt habe. Hab mir also schon überlegt wie ich aus nem alten Schlauch oder Colaflaschen mir Spacer für die HV Luftkammer bauen kann. Mit Ausrüstung komme ich übrigens über die 0.1t Grenze drüber.

Bin das Setup dann nochmal duchgegangen und hab den Dämpfer dann mal auf 30% Sag eingestellt. Damit hats dann funktioniert und die Ausnutzung des Federwegs war ideal, so bin ich dann die restlichen Tage unterwegs gewesen und hatte so richtig viel Spaß mit dem ICB.

Mir persönlich gibt das Bike durch die Geometrie (ich war immer flach und mit langem Federweg, also 170 bzw. 190mm unterwegs) enorm viel Sicherheit und Vertrauen. Gerade in steilem und verblocktem Gelände stoße ich doch häufig mal an meine fahrerischen Grenzen, aber das ICB hat diese deutlich verschoben, soviel ist mal sicher. Auch das tiefe Innenlager trägt ordentlich dazu bei, fordert irgendwie den Spieltrieb und die präzision beim schnellen fahren aber auch das Balancagefühl, in engen Kehren hab ichs auch mit dem Hinterradversetzen öfter mal sauber hin bekommen und ich kam von Tag zu Tag besser mit dem Gerät klar.

Was den weichen Hinterbau angeht, so merke ich beim aufsitzen und antreten schon, dass sich da was tut, mein Stumpjumper z.B. ist deutlich weicher, ich glaub mein altes Speci Enduro war etwas steifer, aber das ist alles mehr theorie denke ich oder es wird in der Form noch zum Vorteil, da es ein Heidenspaß ist mit dem ICB die Trails runter zu zirkeln.
Wenns verblockt wird und man dann auch noch pedalieren muss z.b. in einem Gegenanstieg, tja dann kann das tiefe Innenlager aber schonmal seinen Tribut zollen, meine Pedale sind in den vergangenen Tagen entsprechend gealtert, aber man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit dran. (175er Kurbel hab ich dran).

Auch auf langen Anstiegen lässt sich das Bike sehr entspannt fahren und klettert verdammt gut, trotz der Totem die ich drin hab.
Der Hinterbau verdient wirklich Lob! Er sackt auf steilen Rampen nicht weg und beim klettern auf dem kleinen Blatt schaukelt nichts! 

Verdammt geniales Gerät!  Bin wirklich wirklich glücklich mit dem ICB.

Gerade in dem blau ists auch wirklich ein Blickfang. Ich wurde mehrmals auf das Bike angesprochen und viele haben es auch erkannt. 
Am Wochenende stand auch Max Schumann mit seinem blauen Teambike neben mir. 
Nur hat er noch eine silberne Druckstrebe und Wippe verbaut und natürlich ein komplettes Suntour Fahrwerk. Momentan fährt er mit einem absolut serienmäßigen Durolux Dämpfer und das soll wohl gut gehen. 
Ansonsten natürlich Sponsoren konform eine e-Thirteen 2 fach Kurbel mit 38er Blatt und 650b Syntace Laufrädern.

Aber gut, ich bin mit meinem Bike jedenfalls super zufrieden und bin froh, dass der L Rahmen für mich die richtige Wahl gewesen ist, trotz meiner 195cm Körpergröße, aber nur 89cm Innenbeinlänge.

Ich glaub ich werds nun nochmal durchs bergische Land prügeln gehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2013)

Von einem 222er Coil Dämpfer auf einen 216ner Luftdämpfer wechseln ist hart



> Einen wirklich großen Unterschied beim durchschalten der drei Druckstufen Einstellungen beim Monarch merke ich übrigens nicht



Uff, dann muß da was kaputt sein

G.


----------



## pieterpan (11. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich wette, ICB Fahrer werden das Tyee besser finden und umgekehrt und sofort tauschen...



Natürlich aber ich wette, es gibt Leute die an beite gedacht haben, und dann wil ich gerne wissen, warum sie sich für ICB entschieden haben.


----------



## Zara Bernard (11. Juni 2013)

...oder warum sie sich fürs Tyee entschieden haben....


----------



## pieterpan (11. Juni 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> ...oder warum sie sich fürs Tyee entschieden haben....



Das will ich in die Tyee Thread Fragen


----------



## kopis (11. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Von einem 222er Coil Dämpfer auf einen 216ner Luftdämpfer wechseln ist hart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...merke auch keinen sooo großen Unterschied! Es ist etwas mehr Druckstufe spürbar, was sich sehr angenehm anfühlt und fährt. Der Untzerscheid zwischen Mid und Firm fällt gefühlt noch kleiner aus!
Hab den seit letzter Woche drin und ihn heute unserem Lord eingeschickt mal sehen was er daraus zaubert?

Ich hatte noch das Problem, dass ich trotz 30% Sag und fahrfertigen 85KG den M+ nur 57mm Hub entlocken könnte. Mehr war leider nicht drin bei 30% Sag  erst wenn ich den Druck weiter runter gefahren habe, konnte ich den vollen Hub nutzen! Wie ist es bei euch um die Hubnutzung des M+ bestellt? 

kopis


----------



## nino85 (11. Juni 2013)

pieterpan schrieb:


> Natürlich aber ich wette, es gibt Leute die an beite gedacht haben, und dann wil ich gerne wissen, warum sie sich für ICB entschieden haben.



Ich habe ein ICB bestellt und das Tyee probegefahren.

Pro ICB:

1. Variablerer Aufbau:
Ich kann Coil-Dämpfer verbauen und über einen 222er Dämpfer 190mm-Bike draus machen. 

2. Ich will ein flauschiges Bike - für alles andere habe ich ein CC-Hardtail:
Das Tyee ist bei mir beim Testen (im Bikepark) zu straff gewesen, gleichzeitig aber ohne Progression bei einem Test auf dem Parkplatz komplett durch den Federweg gerauscht.

Das hat Propain ja zwischenzeitlich in den Griff bekommen (sie bieten kostenfreie Spacersets an um die HV-Kammer zuzumachen).

3. Preis:
Es sind zwar keine Welten, aber das Tyee kostet bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung 142 Euro mehr als das ICB - dafür bekomme ich einen Fullface-Helm, den ich statt meiner Moto-Cross-Kugel aufziehen kann.

4. Verfügbare Rahmengrößen:
Ich liege mit 1,90m genau zwischen L und XL beim ICB, tendiere momentan aber eher zum XL (habe ich auch bestellt), da das einfach nochmal etwas länger ist. XL gibt es beim Tyee nicht.

Neutral:
Lieferzeiten: 
Da das Tyee in L ausverkauft war, liegen beide mehr oder weniger gleichauf (im Moment).

Pro Tyee:
1. Service 
Wird bei Carver so langsam besser, mit dem Propain-Service kann man aber noch nicht mithalten, schau einfach mal ins Tyee-Forum

2. Design-Möglichkeiten
Ich kann das Bike farblich customizen für kleines Geld

3. Hersteller hat einen besseren Namen als Carver


Rausgerissen hat es letztendlich die Möglichkeit, das Bike sowohl mit straffem Luft- als auch mit flauschigem, extralangem Coil-Fahrwerk fahren zu können.

Wenn ich ein strafferes Fahrwerk gewollt hätte, wäre das Duell auf Wicked vs. Tyee rausgelaufen - da hätte dann das Tyee gewonnen, weil mir das YT zu wild ist vom Design - das Auge isst schließlich mit.

Ich habe mir irgendwann zusammen mit  @driest die Mühe gemacht, die Konkurrenz zu vergleichen:


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Tach in die Runde...



Tach zurück - Erfahrungsbericht könnte so von mir kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> ...merke auch keinen sooo großen Unterschied! Es ist etwas mehr Druckstufe spürbar, was sich sehr angenehm anfühlt und fährt. Der Untzerscheid zwischen Mid und Firm fällt gefühlt noch kleiner aus!
> Hab den seit letzter Woche drin und ihn heute unserem Lord eingeschickt mal sehen was er daraus zaubert?
> 
> Ich hatte noch das Problem, dass ich trotz 30% Sag und fahrfertigen 85KG den M+ nur 57mm Hub entlocken könnte. Mehr war leider nicht drin bei 30% Sag  erst wenn ich den Druck weiter runter gefahren habe, konnte ich den vollen Hub nutzen! Wie ist es bei euch um die Hubnutzung des M+ bestellt?
> ...



Also ich hab ihn ja noch nicht im Carver verbaut, sondern zur in meinem Nicolai....mit auch 170mm Federweg.
Und wenn ich das Hebelchen umlege, dann merke ich sowohl im Stand, beim Reindrücken mit dem Sattel, und auch beim Fahren schon einer emensen Unterschied was die Härteveräderung angeht.

G.


----------



## Pintie (11. Juni 2013)

ist halt nicht jeder so sensibel wie du....


----------



## kopis (11. Juni 2013)

..genau ;-)


----------



## OJMad (11. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist halt nicht jeder so sensibel wie du....



Großartig!
Sorry, aber ich merke es auch


----------



## Pintie (11. Juni 2013)

sollte man wohl auch - sonst könnte man sich den hebel schenken.

hatte noch nie einen Dämpfer mit 3 Stellungen nur viele klicks...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ich hab ihn ja noch nicht im Carver verbaut, sondern zur in meinem Nicolai....mit auch 170mm Federweg.
> Und wenn ich das Hebelchen umlege, dann merke ich sowohl im Stand, beim Reindrücken mit dem Sattel, und auch beim Fahren schon einer emensen Unterschied was die Härteveräderung angeht.
> 
> G.



Vielleicht ist das Federbein vom kopis auch ein klassicher DoA Fall, ist bei RS zwar selten aber manchmal sind auch die Taiwanesen am Band besoffen und evakurieren das Ding nicht gescheit.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (11. Juni 2013)

Meine Eindrücke bis jetzt:

Draufgesetzt und wohlgefühlt - "L" bei 183 und SL90 passt sehr gut. In Verbindung mit 40er Vorbau, 20er Spacer und 770er Lenker mit 18mm Rise ist das aber schon recht "kurz" für die sich zwangsläufig ergebende, sehr starke Sattelüberhöhung ... aber noch nicht unangenehm! Und es ist ja nicht jeder so ein Storch wie ich 

Gefahren bin ich bis jetzt nur 170mm steil mit Lyrik SoloAir und Monarch+ - beides von Helmchen bearbeitet! Gabel musste sowieso hin und zufällig war da noch genug Platz für den Dämpfer im Karton ... 

Leider (teilweise aber auch zum Glück) hat das Hochwasser einen Grossteil unserer Hometrails sehr stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen - die Auffahrt zum LocalDH war somit nicht passierbar und man konnte nur auf ausgewaschenen Wanderwegen fahren. 
Das ICB geht auf der Geraden und bergauf erstaunlich gut - man hat nicht das Gefühl, dass Energie sinnlos im Federweg verschwindet und wippen tut da auch nix.
Das Fahrwerk hat auch grob eingestellt schon sehr gut gepasst  - 25% Sag, Druckstufen an der Gabel 6-8Klicks zu und Zugstufe an Gabel und Dämpfer jeweils 4/5 Klicks zu. Das ist aber noch nicht die finale Einstellung! 
Es liefert viel Rückmeldung von unten, hat perfekte Bodenhaftung, Gabel und Dämpfer arbeiten sehr gut zusammen ... (Danke @Lord Helmchen ). Ich finde es auch in der steilen Einstellung schon sehr spurtreu und ja, es verleitet zum Ballern!
Besonders beeindruckt hat mich folgendes: an extremst ausgewaschenen Stellen in der Ebene - mit richtig grossen Steinen - da konnte ich im Stehen tretend, über die Spitzen fliegend, einfach so drüberbrettern ohne dass Pedalieren und Federn spürbar aufeinander Einfluss genommen hätten 

Also nach den ersten Kilometern lässt sich sagen - es war genau die richtige Wahl! 
Und schickt eure Fahrwerke zum Helmchen - der Kühlschrank hat Hunger, oder so ... 

Reimar


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist halt nicht jeder so sensibel wie du....



...soll sogar Menschen geben, denen ist schonmal ein Amboß auf den Fuß gefallen und sie habens nicht gemerkt

G.


----------



## pieterpan (12. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ICB bestellt und das Tyee probegefahren.
> 
> Pro ICB:
> 
> ...




Danke! 

Was wäre der Vorteil einer strafferes Fahrwerk? Ich hatte nur ein Hardtail und bin nicht vertraut mit full sus Bikes.


----------



## vscope (12. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir irgendwann zusammen mit  @_driest_ die Mühe gemacht, die Konkurrenz zu vergleichen:



Tretlagerhöhe 356mm beim ICB.
Dachte das Tretlager ist extra tief, tyee hat aber nochmal über 1 cm weniger?


----------



## fabi.e (12. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe ein leichtes Knistern beim Bergauffahren. Echt Nerven aufreibend.
Hört sich an, wie Holzkohle aufm Grill.

Was meint ihr? Dämpfer Buchsen? Ich habe Sie nicht ausgebaut und neu gefettet, einfach aus dem Karton aufgebaut...

Achja, die Steile Geo fühlt man sofort! Für Touren auf jeden Fall nochmal ein Bonus aus meiner Sicht... ist meiner Meinung nach noch ein wenig kompakter. 
Fahrkomfort beim Downhill habe ich bei der Tour gestern kaum einen Unterschied gespürt. Ging gut ab! 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## nino85 (12. Juni 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Tretlagerhöhe 356mm beim ICB.
> Dachte das Tretlager ist extra tief, tyee hat aber nochmal über 1 cm weniger?



Oh je... wie war das gerechnet...

Alutech gibt bei +10mm Tretlagerabsenkung 354mm Tretlagerhöhe an

D.h. Tretlagerhöhe = Tretlagerabsenkung + 344mm...


Das ICB hat 8mm Tretlageroffset - macht dann eigentlich 352mm. 
Also 2mm weniger, nicht 2mm mehr als bei der Fanes, da hatte einer von uns einen Denkfehler. (Merke: 2mm weniger Absenkung != Tretlager 2mm weiter oben)

Wie die Jungs von Propain rechnen, weiß ich nicht, auf der Homepage sind allerdings 342mm angegeben, das ist also kein errechneter Wert.

Was mit jetzt erst auffällt ist, dass Propain zumindest im Bild nicht die Tretlagerhöhe, sondern die Höhe ohne Absenkung eingezeichnet hat, das aber als Tretlagerhöhe(K) angibt.:


----------



## vscope (12. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann ist beim Tyee nur die Höhe ohne Offset angegeben mit 342, bei Alutech mit 344. Also ICB ist zwischen 350mm und 352mm je nach Grundrechnung


----------



## Pintie (12. Juni 2013)

Die Angabe der Tretlagerhöhe über Boden ist doch nutzlos....

- je nach laufrad reifen usw doch völlig unterschiedlich.

Die einzige Angabe die vergleichbar ist, ist bezogen auf die Linie zwischen den Radachsen.
Wobei man auch da die Einbaulänge der Gabel braucht.


----------



## kopis (12. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die Angabe der Tretlagerhöhe über Boden ist doch nutzlos....
> 
> - je nach laufrad reifen usw doch völlig unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...



..ganz genau das Tretlageroffset ist das wichtige Maß und kann nur mit gleicher Gabel verglichen werden! Alle anderen Maße sind in diesem Fall irrelevant


----------



## nino85 (12. Juni 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> ..ganz genau das Tretlageroffset ist das wichtige Maß und kann nur mit gleicher Gabel verglichen werden! Alle anderen Maße sind in diesem Fall irrelevant



Tja... Tretlageroffset ist also nur mit gleicher Gabel-EBL vergleichbar, Tretlagerhöhe nur mit gleicher Bereifung.

Der Vorteil: Bei Kompletträdern wäre die Angabe des Offsets besser, da tauschen die meisten nicht mehr so viel. Bei Rahmen kannst du halt einbauen was du willst, aber du kannst dir auch da das Offset bei unterschiedlichen Gabellängen einfacher errechnen wenn du die der Geo zugrundeliegende Gabellänge und das daraus resultierende Offset hast. 

Leider gibt nicht jeder Hersteller (wie Alutech) beide Werte an, sondern halt meistens nur einen von beiden.
Für einen Vergleich musst du dann halt irgendwie rumrechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieterpan (12. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die Angabe der Tretlagerhöhe über Boden ist doch nutzlos....
> 
> - je nach laufrad reifen usw doch völlig unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, Tyee hat eine 160mm Gabel.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (12. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Ein paar Leute hatten ja Kritik an der HV-Kammer angebracht.
Wir haben deshalb 3 Monarch Plus Dämpfer mit je 2, 4 und 6 Spacern vorbereitet (mit 6 Spacern ist die HV-Kammer zu ca. 2/3 zu), die auf Wunsch auf dem Bike-Festival in Willingen probegefahren werden können. 
Wer schon vor der Auslieferung der bestellten Spacersets ein paar Spacer-Setups testen will, kann einfach auf dem Carver Stand vorbeischauen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## fabi.e (14. Juni 2013)

Moin, 
würde mir nun gerne ne Lyrik zulegen, bzw. in Willingen nach nem schönen Schnäppchen ausschau halten.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Solo-Air-Federgabel-26-Zoll-schwarz-2013.html

Kann man die o.g. Gabel noch auf 180mm hoch tunen und macht das für das ICB überhaupt Sinn?
Das ist ja bereits das RC2DH Modell mit MiCo. Da muss also nichts mehr dran gemacht werden oder? 

Hat schonmal jemand den Vergleich mit der Marzocchi 55 RC3 EVO Ti angestellt? 
Gibts bei den Gabeln derbe Unterschiede? Und wenn ja, wo liegen diese? 

Hätte dann wohl bald meine 36er Talas 160mm abzugeben/tauschen, bei Interesse...


----------



## doriuscrow (14. Juni 2013)

Also die Talas abzugeben hört sich schonmal mehr als vernünftig an.
Die aktuelle Lyrik auf 180 zu traveln ... da musst du richtig viel Geld in die Hand nehmen, weil es das Casting nicht hergibt  Bei meiner geht das noch - die ist aber auch von 2010 ...
Das einzige, was man an der Lyrik evtl. verändern "muss", ist das Wegtunen des Durchsackens an Steilstufen. Aber dafür haben wir ja das Helmchen. Und wenn der die Gabel einmal in der Hand hat, dann kann er auch gleich noch das letzte Optimum rauskitzeln.
Alles in allem sicher eine gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juni 2013)

Deshalb hab ich mir vom Lord eine Lyrik nach Wunsch bauen lassen. Zwar etwas teurer, aber billiger als ne Lyrik plus neues Casting etc.pp. zu kaufen und dann nochmal zum Lord zu schicken um die MiCo überarbeiten zu lassen.


----------



## tobsinger (14. Juni 2013)

sagt mal, was habe ich verpasst? Um einen schnelleren Rebound zu bekommen müsste es ein L/M Tune sein. Für diesen Tune gibt es aber von RS keine Ersatzteile. D.h. man muss selber Hand anlegen und die Shims am Rebound ändern. Gibt es da info, was da genau geändert wird oder ist das Helmchens Betriebsgeheimnis?


----------



## doriuscrow (14. Juni 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother ... du bist ja ein richtiger Fuchs! 
Um das mattschwarze Casting beneide ich euch etwas, um den Preis dafür nicht


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juni 2013)

Und um die Wartezeit beneidest du uns sicher auch nicht. Ich hab, wenn ich mich richig erinnere, Ende März oder Anfang April bestellt, das Casting ist seit gestern erst Lieferbar.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juni 2013)

Jo, die aktuellen Lieferengpässe bei den RS Ersatzteilen werden hoffentlich bald besser. Sehr unentspannt momentan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (14. Juni 2013)

Ooch Männo Hab heute nen 222 Vivid Coil bekommen passt aber nicht in die 150er flach Position, da kommt das Dämpferauge gegen das Sitzrohr. 
Dämpfer ist zu lang dafür


----------



## Pintie (14. Juni 2013)

222er Dämpfer und dann 150er Loch ?!?! Sinn?


----------



## rallleb (14. Juni 2013)

weil ich keine 190mm Federweg brauche?!
im 150er Loch sind es ca 167,5843mm, reicht, dafür Coil Feeling


----------



## Pintie (14. Juni 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> ca 167,5843mm



äh ja... ca....

warum hast dann nicht einen 216er genommen und ins 170er loch mein ich halt...


----------



## rallleb (14. Juni 2013)

170mm soviel braucht kein Mensch

Nein, hab momentan vorne 160, aber wenn ne Totem kommt, passt es auch mit den 190 hinten.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juni 2013)

P.s. cooles Avatar bild.... brauch ich mal als aufkleber da fallen mir viele Dinge ein wo der ran gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asasa (16. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> P.s. cooles Avatar bild.... brauch ich mal als aufkleber da fallen mir viele Dinge ein wo der ran gehört.



Gibt's als Schild und Aufkleber:
http://www.mysafetysign.com/Safety-Signs/Hazard-Machine-Brain-Use-Yours-Sign/SAF-SKU-S-2658.aspx


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2013)

Wie ändert sich die Geo bei einem Dämpfer mit 200er EBL? Vor allem der Lenkwinkel interessiert mich


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2013)

lenkwinkel dürfte 1° oder bissl mehr flacher werden. Kritisch wird es dann aber vermutlich mit der tretlager höhe.


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2013)

Dann müsste ich mit dem 200er Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub in der 170/steil Position einen Federweg von ~150mm und einen LW von ~65° haben? Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Der Dämpfer ist nur eine Übergangslösung, aber wenn das oben stimmt könnte ich endlich mal auf Jungfernfahrt gehen


----------



## f4lkon (16. Juni 2013)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich mit dem 200er Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub in der 170/steil Position einen Federweg von ~150mm und einen LW von ~65° haben? Kann das jemand bestätigen?



135,7mm Federweg.


----------



## mhedder (16. Juni 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass das so ohne weiteres funktionieren wird.
Zum einen gibt es bestimmt Probleme mit der Freigängigkeit des Rades (evtl. kollidiert sogar die Druckstrebe mit dem Sitzrohr), da der Dämpfer dim komprimierten Zustand satte 10mm kürzer ist (143 beim 200er zu 153mm beim 217er Dämpfer).
Des weiteren würde sich das Tretlager extrem absenken...
Bei einem mitleren Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,7 würde sich das Hinterrad um ca. 2,7cm absenken. Das ist extrem!

Evtl. kann man das zum Teil mit exzentrischen Buchsen ausgleichen, aber komplett ohne denke ich nicht, dass das funktioniert. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2013)

Bitte einmal den Rechenweg posten, irgendwo hab ich bei mir einen Denkfehler drin


----------



## mhedder (16. Juni 2013)

Bin etwas in Eile (Bikefestival Willingen ruft )

Hier in kürze:

Min Länge 200er Dämpfer:
200mm-57mm=143mm

Min Länge 216er Dämpfer (Seriendämpfer):
216mm-63mm=153mm

Durchschnittliches Übersetzungsverhältnis:
170mm Federweg/63mm Dämpferhub=2,7 Übersetzungsverhältnis (in der Stellung für 170mm)

Ich hoffe man kann meine Bedenken verstehen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2013)

Die Bitte um den Rechenweg richtete sich an f4lkon, aber trotzdem vielen Dank 

Ich kann deine Bedenken verstehen und habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht an diese Konsequenz gedacht.
Ich habe gerade mal im Stand den Dämpfer ohne Feder komplett komprimiert und ja - Druckstrebe und Sitzrohr kollidieren. Allerdings erst auf den letzten paar mm Federweg. 
Riskant, aber 1m Drops wollte ich heute eh nicht springen


----------



## f4lkon (16. Juni 2013)

Hab einfach grob. 150/63*57 mm gemacht. Wenn es in der steilen Stellung 152 mm sind, dann halt 152/63*57 mm.

Edit : ich weiß ja nicht was für eine kleine Tour du fahren willst aber es bedarf keine 1m Drops um sämtlichen Federweg zu verpulvern. Fahr mal eine mini Bodenwelle mit etwas speed im sitzen. "Klong"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (16. Juni 2013)

Hab da mal ne frage bezüglich diesem syntace-hinterachs-system:

Hab mir jetzt schon zweimal das schaltauge abgerissen, also die schraube. Beide male bei einer eher unsanften landung bei der der dämpfer durchgeschlagen ist. Ich kann mir das irgenwie nich erklären. Kette ist eindeutig nicht zu kurz, eher zu lang. Kanns sein, dass das schaltwerk in die speichen kommt? Oder gibt die schraube schon durch den schwung von schaltwerk nach? Fahre ein mittellanges 9-fach slx schaltwerk...

Bevor ich da jetzt noch 5 schrauben im wald verteile wollt ich mal ursachenforschung betreiben.

Gruss


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2013)

Die Schraube soll reißen. Das Schaltauge an sich kriegst du fast garnicht kaputt. Prüf nochmal ob die Kette wirklich lang genug ist


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Schraube soll reißen. Das Schaltauge an sich kriegst du fast garnicht kaputt. Prüf nochmal ob die Kette wirklich lang genug ist



Er schreibt "Die Kette ist EINDEUTIG nicht zu kurz"

G.


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab der Schraube am Schaltwerk noch nix antun können und fahre die Kette prinzipiell zu kurz


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Juni 2013)

Ja ich denk schon auch dass die schraube ne sollbruchstelle ist. Aber bei ner unsauberen landung wenns durchschlägt?? Das kommt ja schon mal ab und zu vor.
Muss irgendwas anderes vermurkst sein. Kette isses jedenfalls nich. Ist das denn häufig so dass ein schaltwerk abreisst bei ner unsauberen landung?

Gruß


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt ich habs noch nicht geschafft. Bist du an nem Stein hängengeblieben? Ich kenne 
da jemand der zerstört sich seine Schaltaugen reihenweise an irgendwelchen Steinen


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Edit : ich weiß ja nicht was für eine kleine Tour du fahren willst aber es bedarf keine 1m Drops um sämtlichen Federweg zu verpulvern. Fahr mal eine mini Bodenwelle mit etwas speed im sitzen. "Klong"



Es hat kein Klong gemacht 
Und es wurden genügend Steinkanten mit Speed gefahren.


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich habs noch nicht geschafft. Bist du an nem Stein hängengeblieben? Ich kenne
> da jemand der zerstört sich seine Schaltaugen reihenweise an irgendwelchen Steinen



ne keine steine, nur durchgeschlagen...


----------



## sebbo87 (16. Juni 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass das schaltwerk in die speichen kommt?



Sowas könnte sein. Mir ist letztens genau dadurch meine C-Guide Kettenführung auf Nimmerwiedersehen um die Ohren geflogen. Wobei die natürlich deutlich beweglicher ist als ein Schaltwerk. Auf welchem Ritzel warst du denn unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (16. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Sowas könnte sein. Mir ist letztens genau dadurch meine C-Guide Kettenführung auf Nimmerwiedersehen um die Ohren geflogen. Wobei die natürlich deutlich beweglicher ist als ein Schaltwerk. Auf welchem Ritzel warst du denn unterwegs?



3tes oder viertes schätz ich mal.
ich bin am überlegen ob die kette vielleicht zu lang war und das schaltwerk dadurch bischen wenig gespannt war und aus dann mit wucht nach unten ausgefedert ist. meint ihr dass es dabei dann die schraube abgerissen haben könnte?

bin grad am überlegen mir ein zee oder saint schaltwerk zu zu legen. muss dann bei 2-fach mit dem schalten halt aufpassen.


----------



## fabi.e (18. Juni 2013)

Moin,

habt ihr Tipps wie der E-Type Umwerfer am sinnvollsten eingestellt werden kann? 
Wenn ich das ganze Ding penibelst am Montageständer einstelle, läuft alles super flüssig.
Nur wenn man sich drauf setzt, wird ja durch den SAG sofort ein wenig eingefedert.
Dadurch verändert sich ja auch wieder die Position des Umwerfers zum Kettenblatt.

Resultat ist, dass ich beim Fahren manchmal Probleme habe die Kette aufs kleine Kettenblatt zu bekommen. Ich habe auch noch irgendwo ein knistern, hört sich an wie Grillkohleknistern. Werde mal meine Kefü abbauen und schauen ob es dann weg ist... 
Ist auch dermaßen eng zwischen Kefü Grundplatte und dem kleinen Kettenblatt..


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2013)

wenn du es schon "penibelst" machst, dann merke dir die stellung der sitzstreben beim sag, häng das ding in den ständer, bau den dämpfer aus und hebe die schwinge mit einem seil soweit an, bis die "fahrposition" erreicht ist. dann sollte man doch erkennen können, wo der umwerfer schleift.


----------



## fabi.e (18. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wenn du es schon "penibelst" machst, dann merke dir die stellung der sitzstreben beim sag, häng das ding in den ständer, bau den dämpfer aus und hebe die schwinge mit einem seil soweit an, bis die "fahrposition" erreicht ist. dann sollte man doch erkennen können, wo der umwerfer schleift.



Genau das habe ich gestern schon gemacht 
In allen Hinterbaupositionen getestet... naja bei 100 % sag muss man ja meistens nicht schalten... 
Allerdings ist es, wenn ich aufm Rad sitze, nochmal anders.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es, wenn ich aufm Rad sitze, nochmal anders.



dann kann es nur am butterweichen hinterbau des icb liegen! 
aber das kommt aber aus dem rennsport, auch motogp bikes haben einen in gewissen bereichen nicht ganz verwindungssteifen rahmen und sind dadurch schneller...


----------



## fabi.e (18. Juni 2013)

Was auch noch merkwürdig ist... Wenn ich aufm Bike sitze, VR-und HR Bremse ziehe, also das Rad komplett blockiert ist, und dann druck auf ein Pedal gebe, knackt es komisch. Durch die Kette wird das ganze Hinterrad ein paar Milimeter nach vorne gezogen... Ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Was auch noch merkwürdig ist... Wenn ich aufm Bike sitze, VR-und HR Bremse ziehe, also das Rad komplett blockiert ist, und dann druck auf ein Pedal gebe, knackt es komisch. Durch die Kette wird das ganze Hinterrad ein paar Milimeter nach vorne gezogen... Ist das normal?



Was hast du für eine Bremse? Kann die Bewegung der Beläge im Sattel sein.


----------



## Paramedicus (18. Juni 2013)

Hat schon jemand den Onza Ibex auf seinem ICB und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## nino85 (18. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Onza Ibex auf seinem ICB und kann was dazu sagen?



Ich habe noch kein ICB und auch keine Onzas - aber die Freeride hatte die Onzas 2009 schon im Test und fand sie gut:

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/reifentest-0209.pdf

Ist wohl dem Highroller von Maxxis nicht unähnlich.


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juni 2013)

Fahre die in 2,25 120 fpi am jetzigen Rad. Fat Albert in 2,4 schmierte mir immer ab in Kurven. Der ibex ist da deutlich besser. Rollt auch gut. Da die Außenstollen recht nah beisammen sind setzt er sich jedoch etwas mehr mit Schlamm zu. Bin sehr zufrieden und werde sie in 2,4 am ICB fahren. In den Bergen kommt aber der Baron 2,5 drauf.


----------



## Paramedicus (18. Juni 2013)

Ok,danke. Ist wohl einen test wert..


----------



## benzinkanister (18. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe auch noch irgendwo ein knistern, hört sich an wie Grillkohleknistern. Werde mal meine Kefü abbauen und schauen ob es dann weg ist...
> Ist auch dermaßen eng zwischen Kefü Grundplatte und dem kleinen Kettenblatt..



check mal ob der umwerfer am sattelrohr streift.


----------



## tobsinger (20. Juni 2013)

also ich muss mich mal wieder zu wort melden. den super weichen hinterbau kann ich aber auch  gar nicht fühlen, jedenfalls merke ich keinen unterschied zur fanes. da merk ich eher ob der reifen bischen mehr oder weniger luft hat.

aber was ich merke ist die wirklich beschissene performance des Monarch+! 

Ich frage mich, wie man mit so einem Dämpfer zufrieden sein kann? Das Ding ist so lahm, der frisst sich schon auf ebenenen Wurzelteppich nach unten durch. 

Die 150er revelation fühlen sich  immer nach mehr an, als die 170mm monarch+. der federweg wird zu 4/5 genutzt. sag zwischen 25-30% 
Das kann es nicht sein. Gut bin im Vergleich ein Strive gefahren mit RP23 und da ist es ähnlich, die Leute denken dann im 'ah schön direktes Feeling' und denken sie kommen damit schneller berg hoch aber sobald es schnell wird fliegen sie nur noch dahin. ich kapier es nicht. käre mich bitte einer auf gerne auch djenigen, die den m+ schon vor auslieferunggetestet haben, da war doch so ein rock shox mensch dabei. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so richtig sein soll.


----------



## darkJST (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin grad zu faul den Post von Lord Helmchen rauszusuchen, aber er meinte was von das er auch nicht verstehen würde wieso die ne M Zugstufe da rein bauen obwohl ne L besser wäre. Steht hier im Thema.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> also ich muss mich mal wieder zu wort melden. den super weichen hinterbau kann ich aber auch  gar nicht fühlen, jedenfalls merke ich keinen unterschied zur fanes. da merk ich eher ob der reifen bischen mehr oder weniger luft hat...



Bin froh, das es nicht nur mir so geht...


----------



## Pintie (20. Juni 2013)

Bei weich sollte man die Richtung definieren...

Vielleicht hatte da jemand vorher ein hardtail und jetzt ist der Rahmen so weich das das HR Richtung Sattel wandert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Bei weich sollte man die Richtung definieren...
> 
> Vielleicht hatte da jemand vorher ein hardtail und jetzt ist der Rahmen so weich das das HR Richtung Sattel wandert....



Und das kommt davon weil es nicht in D geschweißt wurde...


----------



## Pintie (20. Juni 2013)

ja genau...

SchweiÃnÃ¤hte in Taiwan sind bestimmt viel weicher 
Kann man aber beheben wenn man Kristalle mit Kosmischer Energie auf den Rahmen klebt.

Kann man bei mir fÃ¼r 50â¬ kaufen.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Bei weich sollte man die Richtung definieren...
> 
> Vielleicht hatte da jemand vorher ein hardtail und jetzt ist der Rahmen so weich das das HR Richtung Sattel wandert....







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja genau...
> 
> Schweißnähte in Taiwan sind bestimmt viel weicher
> Kann man aber beheben wenn man Kristalle mit Kosmischer Energie auf den Rahmen klebt.
> ...



Weich ist ja eh ein dehnbarer Begriff. Hast du die Kristalle in verschiedenen Farben?

G.


----------



## Paramedicus (20. Juni 2013)

Merlin, mach doch mal bitte fix ne doodle liste


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Kann man bei mir für 50 kaufen.



 elender Preisbrecher! 
Ich wollte noch etwas warten, bis jeder seinen ICB-Hobel fährt, das weiche Hinterteil zu spüren glaubt und dann meine Liteville-Kristalle für 99Eu verscherbeln


----------



## Pintie (20. Juni 2013)

lol 

die kleinen sind klar und kosten 50â¬ die groÃen 75â¬ und gibts auch in bunt. 
die groÃen sind aber nur fÃ¼r XL und XXL Rahmen. die kleinen werden sonst zu steif.

Doodle gibts nicht. Ich muss ja wissen was ihr fÃ¼r ein Typ biker du bist. Die Kristalle sind auf die Typen angepasst. (Eisdilen,- schÃ¶nwetter,- Sissi,- biker usw...)


----------



## f4lkon (20. Juni 2013)

Merlin ich bräuchte 170mm Kristalle für mein HT hinten. Will meine Fully Flotte vergrößern. Am besten in blau 

Edit: Mit blau meine ich NICHT türkis!


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juni 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> also ich muss mich mal wieder zu wort melden. den super weichen hinterbau kann ich aber auch  gar nicht fühlen, jedenfalls merke ich keinen unterschied zur fanes. da merk ich eher ob der reifen bischen mehr oder weniger luft hat.
> 
> aber was ich merke ist die wirklich beschissene performance des Monarch+!
> 
> ...




Herrlich, immer wieder schön wie unterschiedlich die wahrnemungen sind!

Leute deswegen für unfähig zu erklären ist aber auch nicht die feine englische art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (20. Juni 2013)

hi,

wenn ich den Dämpfer tauschen wollte, welche Einbaubuchsen bräuchte ich da 6mm,8mm,... ???

gruß ruv


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wenn ich den Dämpfer tauschen wollte, welche Einbaubuchsen bräuchte ich da 6mm,8mm,... ???
> 
> gruß ruv



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10704687&postcount=3512


----------



## ruv (20. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10704687&postcount=3512



vielen Dank! 

gruß ruv


----------



## tobsinger (20. Juni 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich bin grad zu faul den Post von Lord Helmchen rauszusuchen, aber er meinte was von das er auch nicht verstehen würde wieso die ne M Zugstufe da rein bauen obwohl ne L besser wäre. Steht hier im Thema.



Danke, das weiss ich. hatte mit stefan schon kontakt und werde auch dementsprechend massnahmen vornehmen. mich würde nur interessieren was die entwickler dazu sagen. was fahren eigentlich die teamfahrer für dämpfer?


----------



## tobsinger (20. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Herrlich, immer wieder schön wie unterschiedlich die wahrnemungen sind!
> 
> Leute deswegen für unfähig zu erklären ist aber auch nicht die feine englische art



Wo genau erkläre ich jemanden für unfähig? Ich frage mich nur, wie man mit so einer performance zufrieden sein können. 

die frage, was die leute dazu sagen, die das ding vorab getestet haben und so empfohlen haben, war ernst gemeint, nicht sarkastisch. vllt ist DAS  mountainbiken, und ich habe ein falsche vorstellung davon, wie ein dämpfer funktionieren muss. 

wäre doch schön, wenn uns ein Profi aufklären würde. da das aber sicherlich nicht passieren wird, wird es das bestätigen, was ich denke.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juni 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Wo genau erkläre ich jemanden für unfähig? Ich frage mich nur, wie man mit so einer performance zufrieden sein können.
> 
> die frage, was die leute dazu sagen, die das ding vorab getestet haben und so empfohlen haben, war ernst gemeint, nicht sarkastisch. vllt ist DAS  mountainbiken, und ich habe ein falsche vorstellung davon, wie ein dämpfer funktionieren muss.
> 
> wäre doch schön, wenn uns ein Profi aufklären würde. da das aber sicherlich nicht passieren wird, wird es das bestätigen, was ich denke.


und ich frage mich wie leute mit dem dämpfer nicht happy sein können und fragen mich auch warum manche den flexenden hinterbau nicht merken.

Alles easy, ich hab n fettes grinsen im gesicht wenn ich das ding durch den wald prügel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (20. Juni 2013)

also mal ernsthaft, du bist mit dem dämpfer out of the box zufrieden? was für dämpfer hast du so als referenz oder vergleich zur verfügung? ist dir der rebound nicht zu langsam? hast du nicht das problem plötzlich nahezu den ganzen federweg ausgenutzt zu haben, obwohl du nur wurzelteppiche und vllt kleinere rüttelpassagen gefahren bist?

und zum 'flexenden' hinterbau: wie macht sich das bemerkbar bei Dir? ich würde echt gerne was lernen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2013)

@tobsinger: 
Du bestätigst das was ich schon vor einigen Wochen geschrieben habe, was Stefan und auch ein paar weitere auch sagten. Da wurde das dann ja auf mein Gewicht geschoben. Und deshalb habe ich mich der Diskussion auch erstmal enthalten.
Einer davon war Eisbein. Ich würde ihm gerne Mal meinen Dämpfer zum Vergleich geben wenn er nicht so weit weg wohnen würde. 

Darf ich fragen was du wiegst?

Zum Prozedere des Dämpfertests Anfang des Jahres konnte mir bisher keiner was sagen, da anscheinend nur Basti und Max von Carver dabei waren. Zumindest haben Stefan und Hans keine weiteren Infos außer "M/M wurde danach von Basti gesetzt". Ob überhaupt mal L Zug/M Druck gefahren wurde weiß keiner, am ersten Tag gab es wohl nur L/L und M/M zur Auswahl, und da war die M/M dann die bessere Wahl. Wobei die Zug Stufe, bei den ca. 0° die bei den Tests herrschten, eigentlich völlig tot sein müsste.

Jetzt red ich mir schon wieder den Mund fusselig...


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juni 2013)

Ja ich bin damit zufrieden. Ich hab als vergleich nur das alte Torque ES mit Monarch und einmal auch mit monarch plus gefahren. 

Wenn ich sage wurzelteppiche, meint das wurzeln die gern mal 15cm aus dem boden rausstehen und da wird dann auch fleissig reingesprungen  und da find ichs ganz in ordnung wenn ich 70-80% vom federweg nutze. Warum auch weniger nutzen? Für mich sinds genug reserven falls doch mal was im weg liegt. 

Ich halte mich halt von bikeparks fern somit kommen auch keine größeren landehöhen als 70-100cm nach nem bunnyhop am trail zusammen.

Und bei den Technischen langsamen sachen nutze ich halt nur 50% vom federweg. 

zugstufe ist mir absulut nicht zu langsam, obwohl ich nicht der typ bin der auf krasse dämpfung steht. wenn die schneller wäre würds mich ja bei jeder welle wieder voll rauskicken.

1. merk ichs beim treten, siehst einfach das der hinterbau sich hin und her bewegt
2. bei längstrillen bleibt das rad nicht ganz spurtreu sondern folgt etwas dem rillen
3. bei wurzelquerungen merke ich einfach wie sich das da unter meinem arsch alles etwas bewegt und nicht 100% spurtreu ist.

Ist nicht unbedingt nervig, aber mir fällt es halt auf!

herr tiermutter! du bist herzlichst eingeladen mit mir mal die Trails rund um Innsbruck unsicher zu machen. mich würde ein vergleich auch mal interessieren.

aber auf gut glück dafür dann das kleine studentische budget noch weiter zu belasten,... najaaa


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> die frage, was die leute dazu sagen, die das ding vorab getestet haben und so empfohlen haben, war ernst gemeint, nicht sarkastisch. vllt ist DAS  mountainbiken, und ich habe ein falsche vorstellung davon, wie ein dämpfer funktionieren muss.
> 
> wäre doch schön, wenn uns ein Profi aufklären würde. da das aber sicherlich nicht passieren wird, wird es das bestätigen, was ich denke.



Also ich bin ja auf eine konkrete Antwort zu dem Dämpfergezdere gespannt.
Wenn ich lese was du schreibst, dann gibts genau 3 Möglichkeiten die die Wahrheit sein können.

1. Dein Dämpfer ist irgendwie defekt.
2. Du hast null Plan von der Materie und bist ne Pfeife.
3. Die Tester hatten null Plan von der Materie und sind Pfeifen.

Rein technisch gesehen gibts keine weitere Möglichkeit, außer die die mir gerade net einfallen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> und zum 'flexenden' hinterbau: wie macht sich das bemerkbar bei Dir? ich würde echt gerne was lernen.



Ob ein flexibler Hinterbau besser oder schlechter ist, darüber ließe sich noch diskutieren. Aber ob der ICB Hinterbau eher zu den flexibleren oder steiferen gehört auf jedenfall nicht.
Und ich hab 5 weitere aufgebaute Räder hier zum dran Rumbiegen.
Aber beim Fahrverhalten ist es auf jedenfall kein Nachteil, eigentlich beim Ballern sogar angenehmer. Muß halt aber noch beweißen das die flexibilität auch länger als 2 Jahre durchhält

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2013)

@Eisbein:
Wenn du nen Schlafplatz anbieten kannst könnte es sein dass ich in ca. Einem Monat der Aufforderung nachkomme. Wenn ich schon Koblenz und Freiburg abklapper, kann ich auch noch die knapp 400 km nach Innsbruck abreißen. 
Das ist aber alles noch nicht fix.
Auf dem Heimweg könnte ich dann noch Dorius und den Lord heimsuchen  

Nur eure verdammte Wegelagerei in Form von Maut stört mich etwas


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juni 2013)

Schlafplatz gibts hier in meinem Wohnklo sicher 

Ich find die Maut okay! kÃ¶nnte es von mir aus auch in deutschland geben, wenn dann die baustellen statt 2017 schon 2014 fertig sind und mal gescheit gebaut wird...

Sind ja nur 8â¬, die schweizer sind doch da etwas "dreister" den touristen gegenÃ¼ber


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2013)

Naja 8 gehen ja. Aber Geld bezahlen und dann nur 120 fahren dürfen, ich glaub da würde es hier dann doch zu Aufständen kommen 

Wie gesagt, ich hab's im Hinterkopf und versuche es bei der Planung zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Juni 2013)

@Eisbein:
Mein privates Federbein wackelt grad in einem Kundenrad über die Alpen, wenn es wieder da ist kann ich dir das Gerät gerne zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen. Natürlich kostenfrei. 

Ich krieg die Tage meinen ersten 2014er Monarch Plus, der geht als nächstes ins Gefecht im ICB. Muss das Setup des 2013er auf den 2014er spiegeln. 

Schon wieder 100 Stunden ICB mit Bikepark und allem... ...manchmal hasse ich meinen Job. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich Zeit hab werde ich dich bemitleiden... 
Übrigens noch kein Paket angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Juni 2013)

@ lord helmchen danke das wäre interessant! Würde ich gern annehmen das angebot!

@ lt.animalmother 130 darfste fahren!!!! die 120 fährt man doch auf der Landstraße


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2013)

Trotzdem zu langsam. Angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit ist 150-160


----------



## tobsinger (20. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja auf eine konkrete Antwort zu dem Dämpfergezdere gespannt.
> Wenn ich lese was du schreibst, dann gibts genau 3 Möglichkeiten die die Wahrheit sein können.
> 
> 1. Dein Dämpfer ist irgendwie defekt.
> ...



Ich befürchte mit 2. hast du eh recht. 
1. würde ich ausschliessen, weil der dämpfer funktioniert ja, der rp23 im strive ist ähnlich. 
3. würde ich auch ausschliessen, klar haben die ahnung und fahren können sie welten besser.

aber ich würde sagen 
4.: die team jungs und mädels haben alle getunte dämpfer, die funktionieren, wie sie es bevorzugen und wir bekommen dit zeugs von stange das tendenziell eher überdämpft ist. weil hauptsache nichts wippt beim bergauffahren. 

ich hatte das erlebnis bei einem (sorry) leidville testevent. wir schön mit dem dhx "ganz toller dämpfer, da kannst Du den blauen hebel umlegen und dann wippt nicht mal was im wiegeschritt" und die jungs alle mit irgendwelchen dingern drin (keiner fuhr von den die talas übrigens(!)) auf nachfrage warum keiner den verkauften dämpfer fährt, kamen irgendwelche antworten wie "ach wir testen gerade so bischen"

oder 5. ich bin so verwöhnt vom Roco WC nix plattform und so. nächste Woche  kommt der ins ICB und dann werde ich wieder berichten.
so long...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @ lord helmchen danke das wäre interessant! Würde ich gern annehmen das angebot!
> 
> @ lt.animalmother 130 darfste fahren!!!! die 120 fährt man doch auf der Landstraße



Schreib mir mal in 2 Wochen ca. ne Mail damit ichs nicht vergess.
Dann hab ich den Dämpfer wieder und kann ihn dir gleich weiter reichen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Ich befürchte mit 2. hast du eh recht.
> 1. würde ich ausschliessen, weil der dämpfer funktioniert ja, der rp23 im strive ist ähnlich.
> 3. würde ich auch ausschliessen, klar haben die ahnung und fahren können sie welten besser.
> 
> ...



Ja das 4. kann natürlich auch noch sein und das 5. kenn ich sehr gut von meinem Öl/Titanfeder Dämpfer
Hab ja einen im ICB verbaut, weil es bei mir ansich hauptsächlich bergablastig bewegt wird. Ist halt eine andere Sorgloswelt, sogar auch mit Tune M/M

G.


----------



## FRmacks (21. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen

ich habe mal ne frage an die expertenrunde hier: ich meine gelsen zu haben, dass die durolux gabeln sehr leicht im federweg zu verstellen sein sollen. (irgendwie mit nem spacer oder so den man nur umstecken muss). das 01er das ich mir geordert habe kommt ja nun mit einer 160er durolux. diese würde ich ggf gerne auf 180 umbauen wenn das einfach und sinnvoll ist. was meint ihr dazu und weiß jemand wo ne ienigermaßen brauchbare anleitung für das traveln zu finden ist (hab schon nen ganzes weilchen rumgesucht aber nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden)?
danke und grüße 
max


----------



## f4lkon (21. Juni 2013)

FRmacks schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich habe mal ne frage an die expertenrunde hier: ich meine gelsen zu haben, dass die durolux gabeln sehr leicht im federweg zu verstellen sein sollen. (irgendwie mit nem spacer oder so den man nur umstecken muss). das 01er das ich mir geordert habe kommt ja nun mit einer 160er durolux. diese würde ich ggf gerne auf 180 umbauen wenn das einfach und sinnvoll ist. was meint ihr dazu und weiß jemand wo ne ienigermaßen brauchbare anleitung für das traveln zu finden ist (hab schon nen ganzes weilchen rumgesucht aber nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden)?
> danke und grüße
> max



Google->"Durolux traveln" 1. Suchergebnis!  Ob es sinnvoll ist musst du selbst entscheiden. Ich behaupte mal das es bei den meisten nicht sinnvoll sein wird aber da spielen dann andere Fakten eine Rolle...


----------



## kopis (23. Juni 2013)

FRmacks schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich habe mal ne frage an die expertenrunde hier: ich meine gelsen zu haben, dass die durolux gabeln sehr leicht im federweg zu verstellen sein sollen. (irgendwie mit nem spacer oder so den man nur umstecken muss). das 01er das ich mir geordert habe kommt ja nun mit einer 160er durolux. diese würde ich ggf gerne auf 180 umbauen wenn das einfach und sinnvoll ist. was meint ihr dazu und weiß jemand wo ne ienigermaßen brauchbare anleitung für das traveln zu finden ist (hab schon nen ganzes weilchen rumgesucht aber nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden)?
> danke und grüße
> max



ist eine einfache und durchaus sinnvolle Aktion. Das Bike lässt sich wunderbar mit den 180mm bewegen...wobei es nachgemessen dann doch nur 174mm Federweg sind (war bei meiner so!) 

hier ist das ganz gut erklärt...wenn man den Spaßvogel ignoriert 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juni 2013)

Ach ja echt geiles Gerät. Eben 1,5 Stunden damit gefahren. Als Dämpfer hab ich jetzt den Durolux RC mit 3/4 HV Luftkammer Volumen und der geht richtig gut. Die Gabel lasse ich erstmal auf 160mm, weil ich hier im bergischen Land eh nicht mehr brauche. Die X-Fusion Hilo Stütze ist aber nicht so pralle. Wenn man sich draufsetzt federt die erstmal 1-2cm ein. Mit 72kg schaffe ich es nicht die Stütze mit meinem Körpergewicht ganz runter zu bekommen. Ca. 3cm bleiben noch übrig. Fahre am anderen Rad die Kind Shock Dropzone, welche mir deutlich besser gefällt. Im direkten Vergleich wirkt die Hilo einfach klapprig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2013)

So, "2014er" M+ ist da und landet heut noch im ICB.
Mal schauen ob der besser funktioniert als der 2013er.

Auch diesmal im MM Tune ab Werk. Also so wie er jetzt wohl ab Werk kommen soll, nur halt mit Gleitlagern um die Achsen.

Bin gespannt.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## tobsinger (24. Juni 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> So, "2014er" M+ ist da und landet heut noch im ICB.
> Mal schauen ob der besser funktioniert als der 2013er.
> 
> Auch diesmal im MM Tune ab Werk. Also so wie er jetzt wohl ab Werk kommen soll, nur halt mit Gleitlagern um die Achsen.
> ...



da bin ich auch mal gespannt. rapid recovery und so. (warte noch auf das ölfilterwerkzeug, dann melde ich mich wieder).


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2013)

Hatte ihn kurz offen zum Vermessen, bisher kein Grund für überschwänglichen Optimismus. 

Warten wir mal die ersten Fahrtests ab - morgen Nachmittag. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## fabi.e (25. Juni 2013)

Hi an die Setup Front! 
Wollte mir nun langsam eine Lyrik anschaffen... Welche Strategie ist eurer Meinung nach am sinnvollsten:

Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir '13 oder eine Lyrik RC Coil auf MiCo umbauen lassen? 

Nehmen sich die Varianten viel? Lohnt sich die Coil bei ca. 88kg Fahrergewicht nackt? 

Besten Dank für ein Feedback.

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn du die RC schon hast oder sie dir ein Kumpel nen schmalen Euro Ã¼berlÃ¤sst kÃ¶nnte sich umbauen rechnen, Zug- und Druckstufe kosten zusammen 150â¬. Setzt vorraus dass du das selber machen kannst/willst und dass du unbedingt Stahlfeder fahren willst. 
Wenn du lieber 200g sparen und Luftfeder fahren willst nimm die RC2DH und gut. 

Ich werd meine RC2DH-LH-Special jetzt erstmal in der SoloAir-Variante testen und dann mal auf Coil-Uturn umbauen und mal schauen was mir eher zusagt. Muss mir noch den Endanschlag bestellen...


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hi an die Setup Front!
> Wollte mir nun langsam eine Lyrik anschaffen... Welche Strategie ist eurer Meinung nach am sinnvollsten:
> 
> Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir '13 oder eine Lyrik RC Coil auf MiCo umbauen lassen?
> ...



Moin Fabian,

ich hab bei 92kg nackig auf Coil gesetzt und bin sehr zufrieden.
Bei Mountainbikes.net eine RC Coil (fÃ¼r 499,-â¬) mit harter Feder und MiCo DH Zug- und Druckstufe umbauen lassen. Gibt am Ende eine Lyrik RC2DH Coil fÃ¼r 649,-â¬.
Meine fertige RC2DH Coil wiegt mit ungekÃ¼rztem Schaft 2370g.

GruÃ Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (25. Juni 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Moin Fabian,
> 
> ich hab bei 92kg nackig auf Coil gesetzt und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Bei Mountainbikes.net eine RC Coil (für 499,-) mit harter Feder und MiCo DH Zug- und Druckstufe umbauen lassen. Gibt am Ende eine Lyrik RC2DH Coil für 649,-.
> ...



Moin Yves,

genau deinen Tipp hatte ich hier aufgefasst, dass hattest du ja schonmal geschrieben! Danke dafür! 
Wie läuft das denn mit einem Umbau? Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, ob ich das selber machen kann. Wie lange dauert das in etwa?  Das Problem ist nämlich, dass ich am 6.7 nach Canada fliege für 4 Wochen. Und nach meiner Rückkehr direkt nach Österreich mit dem ICB will.. da muss sie Quasi schon fertig sein. 

Gruß

Fabian


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin Yves,
> 
> genau deinen Tipp hatte ich hier aufgefasst, dass hattest du ja schonmal geschrieben! Danke dafür!
> Wie läuft das denn mit einem Umbau? Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, ob ich das selber machen kann. Wie lange dauert das in etwa?  Das Problem ist nämlich, dass ich am 6.7 nach Canada fliege für 4 Wochen. Und nach meiner Rückkehr direkt nach Österreich mit dem ICB will.. da muss sie Quasi schon fertig sein.
> ...



Ich hab mit dem Inhaber Ralph Simm von Mountainbikes.net (http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/impressum.cfm) telefoniert.

Das war Donnerstag... Alles bequatscht, Angebot per Mail bekommen, Freitags telefonisch den Auftrag bestätigt und Dienstags hatte ich die Gabel in den Händen 

War eine top Beratung und schneller Service.

Gruß Yves


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand der bereits ICB02-Besitzer Lust ne Aufstellung aller relevanten Inbus-Größen zumachen?  Falls Kreuzschrauben o.ä. dabei sind bitte auch die. Wäre echt ne prima Sache 

Vielen liebe Dank
Jens


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juni 2013)

2 2,5 3 4 5 6 8mm 
Kreuz, Schlitz
Torx (bremsscheibe)
15mm maul/gabelschlüssel 

und noch bissl was, kommt drauf an was genau du machen willst...


----------



## nino85 (26. Juni 2013)

- hier stand Müll -


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2013)

Danke Eisbein! Ich gehe mal von T25 aus.
Hätte gern Inbusschlüssel für jedes Teil am Radel neugekauft


----------



## darkJST (26. Juni 2013)

[OT]
Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Lyrik oder zu Rock Shox Gabeln allgemein. Als ich im Bikepark Bad Wildbad die Vorspannung der viel zu harten Feder etwas runter drehen wollte vermisste ich den Knopf dafür, der Mechaniker meinte das ginge nur über das wechseln der Feder. Gibts bei besseren Ausstattungen einen Knopf dafür?
[/OT]

Was wiegt eig. so eine 180 mm Lyrik Coil, da gibts noch keine in der Datenbank? Liebäugle mit einer fürs ICB^^


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2013)

Es gibt ab Werk keine 180mm Coil-Lyrik,eine Umrüstung war nur bis 2010 möglich, danach ist in jedem Fall ein neues Casting nötig. Vielleicht ja ab 2014.
Die Verstellung der Vorspannung hat nur sehr wenig Einfluss auf den SAG. Deshalb ist der nicht sonderlich wichtig. Die Grundeinstellung erfolgt über die Federhärte. Und dafür wird die Feder getauscht.


----------



## darkJST (26. Juni 2013)

Ich würd mir vermutlich eine von einem forumsbekannten Tuner zusammenstecken lassen Da ich schon ein AllMountain mein eigen nenne würd ich nur den Rahmen kaufen und umbauen...und dann gemütlich auf die Suche nach einer Gabel für dickeres gehen.

Es verwunderte mich nur so, da an der Fox Van von nem Kumpel ein derartiges Knöpfchen existiert und das drehen daran seine Überschlagsgefühle verringert hat.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2013)

Von der Option hättest du ja nix gesagt. 
Aber mit der Vospannungsverstellung verhält es sich ähnlich wie am Federbein. Damit kannst du fein tunen ob du 30 oder 25% SAG fahren willst. Trotzdem muss erstmal die Feder passen. Bei RS gibt es für das Feintuning soweit ich weiß Spacer die unter die Topcap geklipst werden.
Aber wenn du eh bei Stefan bauen lässt wird er dir im Zweifel die Optionen nochmal nahe bringen. Und dir erstmal SoloAir empfehlen, so wie ich ihn kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (27. Juni 2013)

Ich such ja explizit ne Coil seit ich die Van für meinen Kumpel abstimmen durfte Die Federhärte in der Van stimmt schon, nur fehlte halt das auf ihn abgestimmte Feintuning. Vermutlich gehört dieser Knopf eh zu jenen, welche man am Anfang ab und an benutzt und dann nie wieder

Spacer klingen auch gut, solang ich das auch selbst machen kann, hab keine Lust das Ding jedesmal einzuschicken, darum will ich ja eig. von Fox weg


----------



## fabi.e (27. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Meine Kette rutscht in den beiden höchsten gängen immer über das Ritzel, wenn man kräftig tritt. 
Ist die Kette zu lang? Ritzel putt? Mir ist vor ca. 3 Wochen meine alte kette gerissen, darauf hin habe ich mir ne neue gekauft. Das Ritzelpaket ist noch das alte.. kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Das Ritzelpaket ist noch das alte.. kann es daran liegen?



ja


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juni 2013)

Definitiv. Kette neu und Ritzel alt passt oft nicht mehr zusammen wenn die Ritzel schon zu verschlissen sind.


----------



## darkJST (27. Juni 2013)

Wenn du mit höchsten die schwersten Gänge (kleine Ritzel) meinst und du die ständig brauchst sind die wohl hinüber. Hast du einen Ritzelblock wo man die Tauschen kann? Wenn ja tausche einfach die untersten zwei, insofern es nur da springt.


----------



## fabi.e (27. Juni 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wenn du mit höchsten die schwersten Gänge (kleine Ritzel) meinst und du die ständig brauchst sind die wohl hinüber. Hast du einen Ritzelblock wo man die Tauschen kann? Wenn ja tausche einfach die untersten zwei, insofern es nur da springt.



Ja, meine mit höchsten, die beiden kleinsten Ritzel. 
Nur bei diesen rutscht die Kette drüber. Der Rest läuft einwandfrei. Allerdings ist die Kettenspannung ja auch bei den beiden kleinsten Ritzeln am niedrigsten, oder täusche ich mich?
Ich habe eine XT Kassette, habe noch nie einzelne Ritzel gewechselt


----------



## f4lkon (27. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Ja, meine mit höchsten, die beiden kleinsten Ritzel.
> Nur bei diesen rutscht die Kette drüber. Der Rest läuft einwandfrei. Allerdings ist die Kettenspannung ja auch bei den beiden kleinsten Ritzeln am niedrigsten, oder täusche ich mich?
> Ich habe eine XT Kassette, habe noch nie einzelne Ritzel gewechselt



Bei der XT kannst du die 4 kleinsten einfach wechseln. Schau bei bikecomponents.


----------



## fabi.e (27. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Bei der XT kannst du die 4 kleinsten einfach wechseln. Schau bei bikecomponents.



Danke euch! http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35872_Ritzel-fuer-XT-Kassette-CS-M771-10-fach-.html

Da werde ich mal schauen, welche ich brauche!


----------



## -Wally- (27. Juni 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich such ja explizit ne Coil seit ich die Van für meinen Kumpel abstimmen durfte Die Federhärte in der Van stimmt schon, nur fehlte halt das auf ihn abgestimmte Feintuning. Vermutlich gehört dieser Knopf eh zu jenen, welche man am Anfang ab und an benutzt und dann nie wieder
> 
> Spacer klingen auch gut, solang ich das auch selbst machen kann, hab keine Lust das Ding jedesmal einzuschicken, darum will ich ja eig. von Fox weg



Bei den Rock Shox Gabeln ist das an sich ganz easy gelöst, da kannste die Federn selbst auf Tour oder mitten aufm Trail schnell wechseln und auch an der Vorspannung herumbasteln, hab ich auch schon gemacht. Dazu einfach nur den Verschluss in der Gabelkrone mit ner Nuss handfest zudrehen, dann bekommt man die Gabel da auch mit ner Nuss unterwegs wieder auf und muss nicht den großen Schraubenschlüssel mitschleppen.
Ich nehme bei der Totem auch schonmal schnell die Feder raus ums Bike aufrecht in den Kombi zu stellen.
Und zum Vorspannen setzt man einfach nur die Spacer in die Verschlusskappe ein, auch easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (27. Juni 2013)

Mußte heute mal das ICB in Leogang mißbrauchen weil am DHler 2 Speichen am hinteren Laufrad durch waren
Geht verdammt gut mit 222mm Vivid Coil, der Hinterbau flutscht nur so durch die Bremswellen, einziges Manko, mit der 160mm Gabel war's ein bißchen tief an der Front.


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Juni 2013)

Gibts hier schon erfahrungen mit andren dämpfern als mit den monarchen?


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Gibts hier schon erfahrungen mit andren dämpfern als mit den monarchen?



Ja, mit einem Manitou Einkolben-Coil und einem Roco Air TST.


----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Gibts hier schon erfahrungen mit andren dämpfern als mit den monarchen?



Musst dich mal durch die Galerie/den RnC-Aufbauthread klicken und die Leute ggfs. gezielt anquatschen .
Montiert wurden wohl außer Hasifischs Dämpfern:
Monarch (User spricht afaik kein deutsch)
Monarch Plus
Roco Coil 
Vivid Coil
Vivid Air
Durolux
Fox DHX Air 

Vivid Air Fahrbericht gibt's von mir einen, sobald ich mein ICB habe und unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Wippe mittig ist


----------



## visionthing (28. Juni 2013)

Wie sich der Evolver im Rad macht würde mich mal interessieren im Fanes geht er nämlich verdammt gut. Allerdings habe ich den Evolver Pro oder ISX6 noch nicht in der passenden Einbaulänge gefunden, gibt es den überhaupt in 216mm?


----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Wie sich der Evolver im Rad macht würde mich mal interessieren im Fanes geht er nämlich verdammt gut. Allerdings habe ich den Evolver Pro oder ISX6 noch nicht in der passenden Einbaulänge gefunden, gibt es den überhaupt in 216mm?



Zumindest den Evolver sollte es in 216mm geben, das ist nämlich auch die EBL der Fanes-Dämpfer 
Google sagt: Den ISX6 gibt's auch in 216mm EBL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (28. Juni 2013)

Ah gut ich hatte nur den mit lockout gefunden und eben einiges durcheinander geworfen. Ich meinte natürlich Evovler ISX-6 und/oder Swinger Pro.
Das die Fanes auch 216mm hat wusste ich nicht, da muss ich wohl mal anfragen ob ich zum testen mal den Dämpfer tauschen kann. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Juni 2013)

Ok, das is doch schonmal was. Danke.


----------



## -Wally- (28. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Gibts hier schon erfahrungen mit andren dämpfern als mit den monarchen?



Ich war Anfang des Monats für ein paar Tage mit dem ICB im Vinschgau unterwegs. Für die ersten geshuttelten Trailtouren hatte ich da 'nen 222er Roco TST-R (Stahl) drin, mit ner Totem Coil vorne und dann noch den langen Ausfallenden, ging das Gerät wahnsinnig ab, wie ein DH Bike eben. Wenns TST im Roco offen ist, dann isses der reinste Tiefflug.

Da das ganze aber so schon ein gewisses Gewicht mit sich bringt, habe ich dann später wieder auf den Monarch umgerüstet und dann auch mal den kurzen Ausfallenden eine Chance gegeben. Jetzt hab ich testweise mal weider das Gewicht reduziert und die schwere Totem durch eine Lyrik Air ersetzt...das testen geht weiter...
Den Monarch + finde ich aber so wie er mitgeliefert wurde garnicht mal schlecht, nur muss ich den mit ordentlich SAG fahren (fast 30%) damit ich ne gescheite Federwegsausnutzung habe. Werde mir die Tage mal die Luftkammer zuspacern, vielleicht kann ich das Bike dann auch mal etwas straffer fahren.


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Juni 2013)

X-fusion vector air hlr taugt


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juni 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ...
> Den Monarch + finde ich aber so wie er mitgeliefert wurde garnicht mal schlecht, nur muss ich den mit ordentlich SAG fahren (fast 30%) damit ich ne gescheite Federwegsausnutzung habe. Werde mir die Tage mal die Luftkammer zuspacern, vielleicht kann ich das Bike dann auch mal etwas straffer fahren.



Ich habe gerade am Roco auch dieses typische Problem...beim einfachen Roco Air R im GT Sanction hatte ich das nicht.
Das Ding geht wie die Hölle, spricht super an, aber nutzt den Federweg bei 30% sag nur max. 3/4 aus. Macht auch am Ende relativ schnell zu.
Muss mal sehen, was man da machen kann...eventuell noch dünneres Öl?
Wenn das Problem nicht wäre, ginge das Teil wirklich irre gut, im Anfang des Federwegs mindestens genauso sensible wie der Manitou Coil. Nur ist der eben hinten raus linearer, musste ihn sogar zu einer leichte Progression zwingen. Möglicherweise liegt es am TST und ich sollte mir doch den WC besorgen.


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Juni 2013)

Icch dachte da eher an einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy und mit Luft


----------



## -Wally- (28. Juni 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> X-fusion vector air hlr taugt



Ich hatte nach den Fotos von Deinem Aufbau gehofft mal sows von Dir hier zu lesen...das wäre nämlich auch ein ganz heißer Kandidat! Würd ich wirklich mal gern testen. Umso mehr, nachdem ich nun auch mal erste Erfahrungen mit der Vengeance HLR machen konnte...so genial die Gabel...wenn der Dämpfer ähnlich funktioniert...Halleluja!


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Icch dachte da eher an einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy und mit Luft



Wer einen findet, der bei normalem SAG den Federweg nutzt und vernünftig anspricht und komprimiert, dem gebe ich einen aus...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## captain_j (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

hab folgendes Problem mit dem Monarch:

ich krieg nicht weniger als 30% SAG, zusammen. Mit kompletter Ausrüstung sinds wohl eher 35%. 
Hab schon gute 260 psi drinnen (ich weiß 275 ist max), habe 100kg (nackt). 
Kann das sein? hab noch bei keinem Dämpfer derart an die Grenze gehen müssen.
Mit der Federwegsausnutzung könnt ich mit dem Setup ja fast noch leben, hätte das Bike aber auch gerne mal mit 25% getestet. 

Hab die Dämpfer-diskusionen natürlich mitverfolgt, und weiß über die gesamte Problematik bescheid.


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Juni 2013)

Hatte nich wer diesen unsäglich hässlichen durolux dämpfer drinne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (28. Juni 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab folgendes Problem mit dem Monarch:
> 
> ...



Hast du die HV Kammer mal kleiner gemacht? 







Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hatte nich wer diesen unsäglich hässlichen durolux dämpfer drinne?



Ich fahr den. Hab jetzt die Aufkleber abgemacht. Sieht nicht so passend mit dem Gold aus. Von der Haptik jedoch viel ordentlicher als der Monarch! Alles schön aus Alu. Dadurch auch bessere Kühlung. 

Von der Performance deutlich besser als der Monarch in M/M. Fahre mit 25% Sag bei fahrfertig 75kg. Zugstufe so, dass das Hinterrad nicht hüpft, Dämpfung bei 4-5 Klicks. 

Volle Federwegsausnutzung. Bei 1m Drop noch 5mm Resthub. Die HV Kammer fahr ich ohne Spacer. Bei >75 kg würde ich aber empfehlen Spacer zu nutzen. 

Ich teste immer an einer Treppe mit 10 flachen Stufen und Drop an ganz steiler Treppe, die übersprungen wird. 

Beim Monarch habe ich deutlich stärkere Schläge von der Treppe gespürt und nach dem Drop waren noch 1,5cm Resthub.


----------



## captain_j (28. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hast du die HV Kammer mal kleiner gemacht?



Nein, angedacht wars mal, dann müsst ich ja noch mehr Druck fahren oder?

Kann man die 275psi eigentlich voll ausreizen?


----------



## f4lkon (28. Juni 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> Nein, angedacht wars mal, dann müsst ich ja noch mehr Druck fahren oder?
> 
> Kann man die 275psi eigentlich voll ausreizen?



Der Druck ist proportional zu 1/Volumen. Sprich kleine Kammer braucht weniger Druck.


----------



## -Wally- (28. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Durolux Dämpfer klingt sehr interessant...bin den auch mal kurz gefahren, in einem Test ICB von Suntour, aber leider nicht so wirklich im Gelände, wirkte auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt und der Max Schumann geht mit dem Teil ja auch ordentlich ab, wie ich neulich selbst erleben konnte. (der fährt mittlerweile angeblich auch eine normale Serienversion).
Was den Monarchen angeht, so hat der mich bislang wie schon vorhin geschrieben im Vergleich zum Stahldämpfer schon richtig überrascht, hätte mir den schlimmer vorgestellt.
Muss dann aber noch an des Lords Worte denken, was den Schmierzustand von dem Teil angeht, vielleicht muss ich den Dämpfer auch mal zerlegen oder zum Lord auf Kur schicken. Ich glaub ein bisschen Zeit zum einfahren braucht so ein Teil auch, also ich werd dem Monarch 'ne Chance geben und zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder den Roco rein packen...

Jetzt bräucht ich nur noch jemanden, der mit mal nen 650b LRS zur Verfügung stellt damit ich noch mehr zum rumspielen hab...in der Hoffnung dann zu merken, dass das alles neumodisches Teufelszeugs is, was ich eh net brauch.


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Duro klingt echt spannend.Vllt haben se den ja in der 2014er version auch in schön


----------



## Mr.Penguin (28. Juni 2013)

Wollte nicht der Lord kurz was zum neuen Monarchen sagen?


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juni 2013)

Steil ist geil!

Hier gibts noch ein Paar. http://mariusschwager.com/2013/06/28/radln/

(ob wir mal ein ICB in Action Thread erstellen?)


----------



## f4lkon (29. Juni 2013)

Geile Bilder. Die Kletterbilder auf der HP gefallen mir auch sehr.

Für die Leute die versuchen den Sun LRS mit den Onzas tubeless zu fahren...ohne *fetten* Kompressor geht da mal 0,nix! Muss jetzt zu meinem Vater fahren, der sich ein Monsterteil selber gebaut hat. Habs erst mit der Standpumpe versucht...pfffffffff Dann mit Adapter zur Tanke gefahren...pfff.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Geile Bilder. Die Kletterbilder auf der HP gefallen mir auch sehr.
> 
> Für die Leute die versuchen den Sun LRS mit den Onzas tubeless zu fahren...ohne *fetten* Kompressor geht da mal 0,nix! Muss jetzt zu meinem Vater fahren, der sich ein Monsterteil selber gebaut hat. Habs erst mit der Standpumpe versucht...pfffffffff Dann mit Adapter zur Tanke gefahren...pfff.




Japp, das Problem hatte ich auch. Beim Pumpen den Reifen am Ventil ins Felgenbett zu drücken hat bei mir geholfen, dann ging's auch mit der Standpumpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (1. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Japp, das Problem hatte ich auch. Beim Pumpen den Reifen am Ventil ins Felgenbett zu drücken hat bei mir geholfen, dann ging's auch mit der Standpumpe.



Du glücklicher  Das hatte bei mir nicht viel geholfen. In der Not hatte ich sogar Paketklebeband zwischen Reifen und Felge geklebt. Naja ich hab es dann mit dem Kompressor von meinem Dad gemacht. Jetzt beobachte ich noch den Reifen wegen druckverlust.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Juli 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Wollte nicht der Lord kurz was zum neuen Monarchen sagen?



Ja, wollte er. Am 28. wo du gefragt hast war ich aber am Geburstag feiern daher die Antwort jetzt.

Ja, ich hab den 14er im Haus. Ja, er war verbaut. Nein, ich kann noch nix bestimmtes sagen außer das man am neuen verlängerten Ventilstutzen gern mal mit dem Hosenbein hängen bleibt.

Mehr sobald ich mehr weiß. 

Grüße,

Stefran


----------



## benzinkanister (2. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach den Fotos von Deinem Aufbau gehofft mal sows von Dir hier zu lesen...das wäre nämlich auch ein ganz heißer Kandidat! Würd ich wirklich mal gern testen. Umso mehr, nachdem ich nun auch mal erste Erfahrungen mit der Vengeance HLR machen konnte...so genial die Gabel...wenn der Dämpfer ähnlich funktioniert...Halleluja!


hey wally,

ich kann zur performance vom  dämpfer ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich viel sagen, da mir einfach die vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen.
bisher fühlt sichs halt super an, keine ahnung ob das am dämpfer oder am hinterbau liegt oder einfach an meinen ansprüchen/erfahrungen.

da ich nur ein bike habe und auch gerne in den bikepark gehe musste halt eine entsprechende lösung her. entweder monarch+ und nen stahldämpfer für den park oder halt etwas potenteres mit luft.
aus kostengründen hab ich mich dann für letzteres entschieden und da ist die auswahl ja nich sooo riesig. letzten endes wars dann ne entscheidung zwischen vivid air und x-fusion vector air. cane creek ist einfach zu teuer und marzocchi hatte ich nich so aufm schirm...

vorteile seitens vector ggegenüber vivid (zumindest auf dem papier) waren dann folgende:

- vector ist etwas leichter als der vivid (450g zu 570g)
- vector ist etwas günstiger als der vivid (400 zu ca. 450)
- einstellbereich vom vector ist anscheinend groß genug, sodass x-fusion auf tunes verzichten kann, und ich somit auch 

progression kann man auch extern verstellen beim vector über das luftvolumen im agb, kein plan ob das beim vivid auch geht...

für so eine relativ wenig vertretene marke wie x-fusion ist der preis aber schon noch stolz. gibt halt nur einen vertrieb hier in deutschland. dafür hat man mit reset racing wirklich einen sehr schnellen und hilfsbereiten support.

ich weiß auch garnich ob man den ganzen firlefanz überhaupt braucht aber ich war einfach neugierig


----------



## Zara Bernard (2. Juli 2013)

Könnt ihr auch was zur Vengeance HLR sagen?

Wie geht die denn im Vergleich zur Lyrik?


----------



## -Wally- (2. Juli 2013)

@benzinkanister 
Danke für die Info! Das klingt schonmal gut. Vorneweg muss ich sagen, dass meinem Empfinden nach der Hinterbau schon richtig gut geht, hab ihn ja jetzt mit Roco Coil und Monarch+ Air getestet und bin immer wieder begeistert.
 @Zara_Bernard
Ich bin die Vengeance HLR einmal kurz gefahren und da machte die einen super Eindruck, vorallem von der Einstellbarkeit her den Rock Shox Derivaten bei weitem überlegen...was das aber wirklich bringt ist die Frage, jedenfalls habe ich noch nie eine so effektive Low Speed Druckstufe erlebt, echt beeindruckend.
Einen wirklichen Vergleich zur Lyrik kann ich aber nicht ziehen, die lerne ich gerade selbst erstmal kennen...hatte bis vor kurzem ne Totem im ICB und teste jetzt ne Lyrik...wirkt schonmal etwas "lebendiger". Mal abwarten.
Ansonsten würd ich auch gern mal eine Marzocchi 55RC im ICB testen.


----------



## kopis (3. Juli 2013)

So nun gebe ich mal was zum Besten was den M+ und die Vengeance HLR betrifft 

Hab seit ca. 2-3 Wochen meinen M+ von unserem Lord zurück bekommen  Hatte mit dem Grundsetup des M+ im ICB ja so meine Probleme (Zugstufe zu stark, wirkte hölzern und hat mir max. 56mm Hub frei gegeben). War nie ein Fan des M+. Bin den vorher schon im Fanes gefahren und hab ihn wieder recht schnell gegen einen Vivid Air getauscht. 
So nun stand ich mit den M+ im ICB da und dachte, was soll ich mit dem Teil machen??? Austausch gegen Vivid Air oder Vector HLR (der mich sehr gereizt hat) oder das gute Stück zum Lord schicken??? Der M+ war einfach sehr günstig im Paket und daher gab ich mir (und der Lord Stefan mir....nochmal vielen Dank für deinen Service...du weißt was ich meine!) einen Rück und dem M+ einen Chance! Nach kurzem Emailkontakt und Erklärungen was nicht passt, hat Stefan mir das Teil innerhalb von 2 Tagen umgebaut und verschickt....super schnell und perfekt entlüftet 

Hab das Teil ausgepackt und sofort eingebaut und geschaut, was die Zugstufe macht. Fühlt sich gut an...deutlich schneller das Teil und nicht mehr so teigig! Dann raus auf den Trail....ja passt alles so weit und fühlt sich ganz gut an! Der erste Drop zeigte dann deutlich, dass die Druckstufe auch angepasst wurde...der Dämpfer gab deutlich mehr Federweg frei!!! Passt auch  War schon sehr zufrieden aber wie das mit neuen Sachen oft ist, man braucht zur Urteilsfindung etwas mehr und länger als eine Ausfahrt...egal wie zufreiden oder unzufrieden man damit ist.
Ich habe mir nun ein Urteil über einige Zeit und Ausfahrten bilden können....ich liebe den M+ mit Stefans Setup ))) Einbauen, Luftdruck (Sag bei mir ca.28%) Zugstufe einstellen und vergessen...ein besseres Endergebniss habe ich mir nicht vorstellen können! Das einzige was ich immer mal wieder verstelle im Uphill Modus ist die Druckstufeneinstellung auf Mid...dann hat das Teil super Traktion und geht noch besser bergauf. 

Also wer einen M+ im ICB sein eigen nennt....nehmt Kontakt zu Lord Helmchen (Stefan) auf und schickt ihm das Teil zu....das Bike hat soooo viel mehr Potenzial mit dem Tune von Stefan !!!!!!!! TOP ARBEIT )

So nun noch was zur Vengeance HLR Coil! 
Ich habe eine Vengeance Coil R aus einem Status die leichte Geräusche beim bremsen machte und deren linke Standrohrseite etwas Spiel hatte. Was der R immer fehlte, war eine passende bzw. wirksame Druckstufe. Nachdem Reset Racing wieder die HLR Kartuschen auf Lager hatte (sind leider ausverkauft!) habe ich mir die gezogen und meinen defekte Vengeance gleich noch zur Kontrolle eingeschickt. 
Dieses ganze Garantieabwicklung hat sage und schreibe von Freitag bis Montag gedauert und am gestrigen Dienstag hat DHL wieder bei mir geklingelt und die Gabel samt HLR Kartusche zurück geschickt!!!! Ein TOP KUNDENDIENST...da können sich hier einige Firmen eine gaaaaaanz Dicke Scheibe von abschneiden....auch euch bei Reset Racing mein dickes Kompliment für den zuvorkommenden Service ))

Nachdem ich das Paket aufgemacht hatte, kam doch tatsächlich eine nagelneue Vengeance R zum vorschein....die Jungs haben nicht lang gefackelt, sondern direkt eine neue Gabel raus geschickt!
Dann ab in den Keller...HLR verbaut und gestest. Alle Einstellungen LSC/HSC sind deutlich zu spüren! Nicht vergleichbar mit Lyrik RC2 DH, deren Einstellungen kaum Veränderungen nach sich ziehen.
Jetzt wird sich am WE zeigen, wie sie sich auf dem Trail macht  Ich werde berichten....ganz sicher 

Grüße kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Also wer einen M+ im ICB sein eigen nennt....nehmt Kontakt zu Lord Helmchen (Stefan) auf und schickt ihm das Teil zu....das Bike hat soooo viel mehr Potenzial mit dem Tune von Stefan !!!!!!!! TOP ARBEIT )
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Hrhr, noch einer der gepimpt wurde. Und billiger als den M+ zu verticken und sich nen Vector zu holen war es vermutlich auch noch 

Und die RC2DH kann man dann ja gleich noch mitschicken  
Muss meiner am Wochenende mal auf den Zahn fühlen, bin ich noch nicht zu gekommen, seit sie vom Helmchen kam. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## fabi.e (3. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hrhr, noch einer der bekehrt wurde. Und billiger als den M+ zu verticken und sich nen Vector zu holen war es vermutlich auch noch
> 
> Und die RC2DH kann man dann ja gleich noch mitschicken
> Muss meiner am Wochenende mal auf den Zahn fühlen, bin ich noch nicht zu gekommen, seit sie vom Helmchen kam. Asche auf mein Haupt.



Sprecht ihr eigentlich von der Lyrik RC2DH SoloAIr oder Coil??


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Sprecht ihr eigentlich von der Lyrik RC2DH SoloAIr oder Coil??



Im Grunde egal, die Dämpfung bleibt ja die selbe. Meine ist derzeit SoloAir, hab aber noch ne U-Turn Feder mit 180er Spacer rumliegen. Von daher irgendwie beides


----------



## fabi.e (3. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Im Grunde egal, die Dämpfung bleibt ja die selbe. Meine ist derzeit SoloAir, hab aber noch ne U-Turn Feder mit 180er Spacer rumliegen. Von daher irgendwie beides


Bin quasi gerade kurz davor eine Lyrik Rc2dh coil bauen zu lassen.
Hab mir die xfusion vegeance... gerade mal angesehen. scheint gut zu seiun


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Juli 2013)

mal ne hilfs-schrauber-frage:

wie sind die Einstellungen an der Wippe bzgl. Federweg und Lenkwinkel?

sind ja 4 Positionen möglich, den Lenkwinkel finde ich noch selber raus, aber wo ist welcher Federweg?

danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## f4lkon (3. Juli 2013)

Oben 150 
Unten 170


----------



## bansaiman (3. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Oben 150
> Unten 170




Oben 150, vorne steil, hinten flach, richtig?


----------



## visionthing (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin einen Tag in Wagrain mit 150mm herumgefahren weil ich es nicht gerafft habe. Ist gut gelaufen, bei dem vielen gespringe bin ich den Monarch mit mittlerer Druckstufe gefahren und das war fürs erste ok. Die Zugstufe war mir nicht zu langsam aber das sieht auf schnellen verblockten Strecken evtl. wieder anders aus.


----------



## f4lkon (3. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Oben 150, vorne steil, hinten flach, richtig?



Ich drücke es lieber mit der Übersetzung aus, weil nicht jeder mit einem Dämpferhub von 63mm fährt.

*Oben* hast du eine Übersetzung von so _2,38_ bei vorne steil, hinten flach (^= *150mm* bei 63mm Hub)

*Unten* hast du eine Übersetzung von so _2,7_ bei vorne steil, hinten flach (^= *170mm* bei 63mm Hub)

Wenn du jetzt einen Dämpfer mit einem Hub != 63mm hast, musst du nur dessen Hub mit der jeweiligen _Übersetzung_ multiplizieren und du hast deinen Federweg in der gewünschten Stellung.
Denk daran, dass du einen Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge nur in der unteren Stellung fahren kannst (bei 70mm Hub = 190mm Federweg), weil er sonst an das Sattelrohr kommt.


----------



## Airflyer (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,


ich habe mir von HKS das GGV gekauft, kann ich das bei einer Luftfedergabel und Dämpfer auf die Tauchrohre tropfen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (3. Juli 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich habe mir von HKS das GGV gekauft, kann ich das bei einer Luftfedergabel und Dämpfer auf die Tauchrohre tropfen ?



Was zum Teufel ist GGV und was soll das auf den TAUCHROHREN ??


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2013)

Ja kannst du. Du kannst auch ein paar Tropfen davon ins Schmieröl geben.
 @warp4:
gib doch einfach mal die beiden Kürzel bei google ein. Oder auch Bing, wenn du MS mehr magst


----------



## visionthing (3. Juli 2013)

Was soll das bringen? 
Wenn du schon etwas auf deine Gabel machen willst dann nimm am besten das selbe was du als Schmieröl in der Gabel verwendest (Motoröl z.B.) Hauptsache nichts mit additiven welche deine Dichtungen angreifen aber grundsätzlich wird die Gabel im Einsatz ohnehin ausreichend durch das Schmieröl in der Gabel geschmiert und die Losbrechkraft im Stand merkt man beim fahren nicht.


----------



## Sun_dancer (3. Juli 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich habe mir von HKS das GGV gekauft, kann ich das bei einer Luftfedergabel und Dämpfer auf die Tauchrohre tropfen ?



nö, bringt gar nix!!!
Es sei denn, du tropfst es auf die *STANDROHRE* 
Die *Tauchrohre* kannst du mit Kleister einschmieren und wirst keinen Feder- oder Dämpfungseffekt spüren.


----------



## warp4 (3. Juli 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> nö, bringt gar nix!!!
> Es sei denn, du tropfst es auf die *STANDROHRE*
> Die *Tauchrohre* kannst du mit Kleister einschmieren und wirst keinen Feder- oder Dämpfungseffekt spüren.



Das meinte ich... 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2013)

Da hab ich mal wohlwollend rein interpretiert dass er die Dichtungen an den Tauchrohren meint


----------



## Airflyer (3. Juli 2013)

Ja, Sorry  aber Danke für reininterpretieren und Antworten.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mit GGV von HKS gute Erfahrungen gemacht und empfehle es gern weiter. Dichtungsschäden hatte ich damit noch nie. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Airflyer (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage:

Habe heute mein ICB 2 abgeholt und wollte den Druck an der Gabel einstellen, konnten diesen aber nicht unter 110 psi absenken. Woran liegt das mache ich etwas falsch oder hab ich etwas beim einstellen falsch verstanden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2013)

Funktioniert das Ventil? Drück einfach mal kurz ohne Pumpe auf den Nippel, wenn du so Luft ablassen kannst spinnt deine Gabelpumpe.


----------



## Airflyer (3. Juli 2013)

Danke, so wie es aussieht spinnt tatsächlich die Pumpe zeigt auch dauernd einen anderen Druck an, da hab ich wohl am falschen Ende gespart


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2013)

Einstellungen...

Langsam bekommen die Leute ja ihre Bikes...

Ich würde bei Interesse eine Datenbank anlegen was die leute so für Einstellungen fahren.

Könnte ja dem ein oder anderen bei seinen Einstellungen helfen.
Evtl. wäre auch sinnvoll eine Liste mit Rahmennr. zu erstellen falls mal eins geklaut wird? 

Würde das als HTML umsetzten in dem man auswählen kann. 

das ganze könnte dann hier landen: http://internet-community-bike.de/


Datenfelder würde ich mal wie auf dem bild anfangen.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## vscope (5. Juli 2013)

Gute Idee!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2013)

dafür & dabei!


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2013)

den zettel mit xls und web-adresse müßte carver noch zu jedem rahmen/bike dazulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (5. Juli 2013)

Für mich als Einsteiger fände ich so eine Datenbank auch super!


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2013)

ok dann mach ich micht da heut abend mal dran.

Bin mal gespannt wie groß die Bandbreite ist was leute gleicher gewichtsklasse so einstellen.

Mal sehen wie viele Mitmachen. 

denk mal das geht am wochenende oder nächste Woche online


----------



## Mike71 (5. Juli 2013)

Gute Idee, da bin ich dabei


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2013)

Du solltest evtl. Tune und Tuning irgendwie Auseinander klamüsern, oder zumindest in dem Feld etwas mehr Platz lassen. Fahren ja doch ein paar mehr L/M im Helmchentune. Da dürfte das Setup etwas anders ausfallen als bei den Stock-Dämpfern. Bei der Gabel genauso. Die RC2DH braucht zwei Felder für die Druckstufe 

Und beim Dämpfer noch ein Feld für die Anzahl der verbauten Spacer in der HV-Kammer.

Ich bin auch dabei, muss aber mit der neuen Gabel und 170 statt 150mm nochmal alles neu hinpuzzeln.


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2013)

alles schon längst erweitert  

muss heut abend mal probieren ob ich das mit mysql hin bekomme. 

Überlegung B wäre das Ganze in ein PDF Formular zu packen das man sich downloaden kann. und dann das ganze in Excel schön darzustellen.

Vorteil einer excel datei wäre das man dann nach seinen Bedürfnissen usw sortieren kann.

Ist noch nicht bis zu ende überlegt. 
Darstellung mit html geht schon auch, hab ich aber nur 70% Ahnung und müsste mich da erst reinarbeiten. 

Die Rahmennr. / Username usw würde ich auch nicht öffentlich machen wollen. 
Das wäre eher was falls mal eins geklaut wird. Dann würde ich die Rahmennr. Veröffentlichen.


----------



## warp4 (5. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> alles schon längst erweitert
> 
> muss heut abend mal probieren ob ich das mit mysql hin bekomme.
> 
> ...





Gruß Uwe


----------



## foreigner (5. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte nun auch mal von meinem Bike berichten, aber vorweg etwas anderes:

Im anderen Thread hatte ich es schon geschrieben, aber hier ist´s wohl besser aufgehoben und ich bekomme hoffentlich eher eine Auskunft:

Als das ICB so neben meinem Big Bike stand, sah es sehr flach aus. Ich habe das mal überprüft und festgestellt, dass es deutlich von den Geometrieangaben abweichend zu flach ist. Ich habe einen 63,5° Lenkwinkel, einen 69,7° Sattelrohrwinkel eine Tretlagerhöhe von +4 und einen Radstand (bei M) von 1181mm (bei korrekter Kettenstrebenlänge). Also, mein Bike ist eigentlich, genau wie die ersten Protos damals, zu flach. Mich stört das nicht weiter, weil sich das Bike gut fährt, aber ich wollte mal wissen, ob das bei mir ein Einzelfall ist, oder ob andere ähnliches bei ihren Bikes beobachten oder messen können? Also, sagt mal, wie´s bei euch ausschaut.


So,nun meine vorläufigen Erfahrungen mit dem ICB 02: Ich habe das Bike seit letztem Samstag und bin seit dem jeden Tag gefahren auf unterschiedlichen Strecken. Viel Tour und Singletrail mit normalen, relativ ruppigen Mittelgebirgs-downhills, flowiger schneller Trail mit kleineren gebauten Sprüngen (bis 3m), eine kleine Dirtline (zum versuch) und ganz technischer, verwinkelter, steiler Downhill. Nur wirklich richtig harter Einsatz ala Bikepark-downhill  oder Jumptrails mit großen Sprüngen oder Drops waren bisher nicht dabei. Das wird bei mir aber auch nie der normale Einsatz des Bikes werden, da ich dafür mein anderes Bike habe.

Erstmal bin ich sehr begeistert von der Optik des bikes, die Farbe und auch die Details sind der Hammer. Rahmengröße M passt mir bei knappen 1,80 sehr gut und die Sitzposition war sofort angenehm. Ich bin gerade mn Downhill, egal ob in engen Trial-mäßigen Abfahrten, als auch auf schnellen Downhills sehr froh die kleiner der für mich in Frage kommende Varianten genommen zu haben. Ich fahre das Rad mit knapp über 25% Negativhub mit 170mm und in der flachen Position (trotzdes zu flachen Rahmens). Beim ersten Gas geben fällt sofort auf, dass das Bike sehr antriebsneutral ist und ordentlich nach vorne geht. Das dürfte auch an den leichten Laufrädern liegen. Noch bin ich zwar mit Schlauch unterwegs (mangels Kompressor und ohne ging die Tubelessumrüstung nicht), aber das wird sich dieses Wochenende ändern. Insbesondere auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt merkt man kaum Wippen, auf dem mittlerern etwas mehr, aber auch völlig im Rahmen. Den Hebel am Monarch benutze ich kaum, lediglich auf Asphaltanstiegen oder wenn der Trail sehr steil wird, damit das Bike weniger in den Dämpfer sackt, aber eigentlich braucht man den gar nicht. Ein Dämpfer mit Low- und Highspeeddruckstufe wäre mir lieber. Auch bergauf geht das Bike sehr gut. Auch hier keine Probleme mit dem kleineren Rahmen, das Bike klettert alles brav hoch, selbst richtig steil. Eine Absenkung der Gabel vermisse ich nicht. Beeindruckend ist die Traktion des Bikes. Selbst wenn es richtig steil ist und man in den Wiegetritt nach vorne geht rutscht das Rad kaum durch. Eine echte stärke, auch des Onza-Reifens.

Im Downhill: Ha, der erste Downhill mit dem ICB war eine krasse Erfahrung: Mein Fahrstil ist normalerweise relativ ruhig und kontrolliert, mit dem ICB aber einfach nur komplett "loose". Ums mal so zu sagen: Normal immer Greg Minnaar und Gee Atherton Style, auf dem ICB aber eher Danny Hart. (Gut, nicht ganz so schnell. Aber fast). Das hat sich auch nicht mehr viel gewandelt. Das Bike geht wie die Hölle bergab und bleibt stets beherrschbar, selbst wenn das Vorderrad weggeht oder - was häufiger der Fall ist - das Hinterrad sonst wo rumfliegt. Die Gewichtsverteilung ist deutlich weiter vorne und tiefer als ich es gewohnt war und in flacheren Downhills heißt es manchemal in Attack-Position nach vorne lehnen, damit man genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt. Das liegt bestimmt auch an meinem sehr flachen Lenkwinkel (1,5° flacher als Angabe). Aber ich mag das sehr, Überschlagsgefühle gibt es einfach nicht, egal wie steil oder brenzlig und wenn das Vorderrad selbst bei hohem Tempo wegrutscht, einfach kurz Lenker quer stellen und das Bike kriegt wieder Grip und es geht weiter. Das geht so easy  und ohne Tücken auch nur mit so einem flachen Winkel. Auch das Tretlager ist bei mir super niedrig was dazu führt das man da Bike förmlich in die Ecken schmeißen kann. Aufsetzprobleme hatte ich dagegen nie, auch bergauf nicht. Das lange flache Bike ist auf schnellen flachen Sprüngen natürlich super sicher. Durch die kurzen Kettenstreben ist es trotz seiner Länge leicht anzuheben und in engen langsamen Passagen handlich.

Allerdings ist es nicht sooo easy sauber in einem Manual zu halten oder auf steileren, dirt-mäßigen Sprüngen zu Hause. Das können bikes mit einem deutlich kürzeren reach  und etwas mehr Höhe einfach besser. Ein Rocky Slayer in M ist zum Vergleich hier etwas ganz anderes. Solche bikes verleiten auch eher zum spielen auf Sprüngen, das ICB dagegen will einfach immer nur Vollgas. Das führt dazu, dass ich auf einigen kniffeligen Downhills, die aber nicht so brutal sind, dass man 20cm braucht, mit dem ICB definitiv schneller bin, als mit meinem Big Bike. Das Rad schreit einfach nach Speed. Ein echtes Mini-DH.

Der Hinterbau arbeitet sauber, auch beim Bremsen. Die Zugstufe schien mir Anfangs deutlich zu lahm und bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen kam der Dämpfer nicht mit und den zweiten, dritten Schlag spürte man deutlich. Irgendwie ist das aber kaum noch der Fall. Als hätte sich der Dämpfer "eingelaufen". Das hatte ich bei Dämpfern bisher noch nie, aber inzwischen geht er deutlich schneller. Das Bike ist kein Komfortwunder und ein downhillmäßigerer Dämpfer ala Vivid Air hätte ihm sicherlich noch besser gestanden, dennoch bin ich so einigermaßen zu Frieden mit der Performance (Wenn ich´s satter haben will hab ich ja auch noch mein Bos Stoy am dicken Gerät). Auf die Ringe kann ich doch verzichten, da beim bisherigen Einsatz der Federweg sauber genutzt wird, aber ich keine spürbaren Durchschläge hatte. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass mein Fahrstil relativ sauber ist. Hat man mit dem Bike härteres im Sinne, oder will damit regelmäßig in den Park, dann empfehle ich 1-2 Ringe in den Monarchen einzusetzen. Etwas Schwierigkeiten hatte ich am Anfang, die Lyrik sinnvoll abzustimmen. Der Fehler war, Luftdruck einigermaßen Nahe den empfohlenen Wert zu nehmen. Inzwischen bin ich zu Frieden, aber mit viel weniger Druck als von Rock Shox empfohlen, dafür etwas mehr Dämpfung. Ich vermute, dass liegt aber auch an dem sehr flachen Lenkwinkel. Überzeugend finde ich die Reifen, obwohl ich da ja sehr skeptisch war. Rollen angemessen, krasser Grip bergauf und beim Bremsen, aber auch sehr ordentlich in Kurven. Zwar für mich Anfangs etwas gefühllos,aber ich bin auch eher der, der Minion-mäßige Profile mag und weniger High Roller-mäßige. Dafür komme ich mit dem Reifen gut klar. Für mich fehlen ihm zunächst etwas die klar spurenden Mittelstollen und es fühlt sich an als würde der Reifen früh weggehen, ist man dann aber auf den Seitenstollen angekommen, gript er ordentlich durch die Kurve.

Die restliche Ausstattung funktioniert unauffällig und gut. Es ist das erste gedämpfte Schaltwerk, das ich habe und das ist schon eine geile Sache. Meine Lieblingesteile sind natürlich die Reverb und auch die leichten, aber steifen Laufräder, die auch eine Kingel unnötig machen.

Mein Fazit: Absolut überzeugendes Bike, insbesondere für Leute, die´s schnell bergabmögen. Und man, ist das Ding schön ...


Tuningpotential: Wenn dann der Dämpfer. Vielleicht irgendwann ... . Mal sehen, wie der Bos Kirk so wird ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2013)

Puh, zum Glück gibt es das Fazit unten 

G.


----------



## nino85 (5. Juli 2013)

Interessanter Testbericht - ist halt fraglich, wie weit das mit den weniger flachen Bikes vergleichbar ist 

Als Tipp: ich glaube dir fehlen noch ein paar Leerzeichen


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juli 2013)

Oh man! Du hast die Kiste ja gut ran genommen bisher! Nicht schlecht...das von dir beschriebene passt aber gut zu meinen Eindrücken, vorallem nachdem ich mal die langen aber flacheren Ausfallenden drin hatte und einen guten Stahldämpfer...
Mach das mal...ich glaub dann kannste Dein Big Bike verkaufen! 

Ich hatte anfangs ja nen 222er Roco drin und vorne ne Totem Coil, und eben die langen Ausfaller...fuhr sich wie ein DH Bike die Kiste. 
Den Lenkwinkel muss ich dann wohl auch mal messen. Mal sehen wie ich das anstelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (5. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Oh man! Du hast die Kiste ja gut ran genommen bisher! Nicht schlecht...das von dir beschriebene passt aber gut zu meinen Eindrücken, vorallem nachdem ich mal die langen aber flacheren Ausfallenden drin hatte und einen guten Stahldämpfer...
> Mach das mal...ich glaub dann kannste Dein Big Bike verkaufen!
> 
> Ich hatte anfangs ja nen 222er Roco drin und vorne ne Totem Coil, und eben die langen Ausfaller...fuhr sich wie ein DH Bike die Kiste.
> Den Lenkwinkel muss ich dann wohl auch mal messen. Mal sehen wie ich das anstelle...



Kannst ja mal damit anfangen, den Radstand zu messen, das geht einfacher


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2013)

Ich würde es jetzt doch so machen das ich ein pdf auf die Seite Stelle.
Also ein Formular.

Wenn mir das jemand als mail schickt trage ich das dann in eine Excel ein die auch gleich Diagramme usw erstellt.

und die Datei wird dann immer aktuell auf der HP stehen.


----------



## vscope (5. Juli 2013)

Schöner Bericht! Danke!


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2013)

Ich kann den Bereicht von foreigner  dahingehend erweitern, das es so auch auf nicht ganz so flache Modelle zutrifft. Ich war in meiner üblichen Biker-Runde schon immer eher einer der Schnellen im Downhill, mit dem Bock hat sich das massiv verstärkt... 

 @foreigner: tu dir mal den Gefallen und schraub wenigstens vorrübergehend einen richtig potenten Dämpfer rein...das Bike hat noch mehr Potential!


----------



## nino85 (5. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich kann den Bereicht von foreigner  dahingehend erweitern, das es so auch auf nicht ganz so flache Modelle zutrifft. Ich war in meiner üblichen Biker-Runde schon immer eher einer der Schnellen im Downhill, mit dem Bock hat sich das massiv verstärkt...
> 
> @foreigner: tu dir mal den Gefallen und schraub wenigstens vorrübergehend einen richtig potenten Dämpfer rein...das Bike hat noch mehr Potential!



Hehe... ist die Frage, ob es bei "vorrübergehend" bleibt, wenn er das macht


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hehe... ist die Frage, ob es bei "vorrübergehend" bleibt, wenn er das macht



Wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich schleppe zur Zeit die 500-600g fürs komplette Stahlfahrwerk gern mit mir rum, obwohl ich mal andere Gewichtsziele hatte...


----------



## sebbo87 (5. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die Rahmennr. / Username usw würde ich auch nicht öffentlich machen wollen.



Finde deine Idee sehr gut! Benutzername würde ich in der Datei lassen, dann hätte man die Möglichkeit die Person deren Setup interessant klingt, diesbzgl zu fragen und sich vlt noch Tipps abzuholen..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich kann den Bereicht von foreigner  dahingehend erweitern, das es so auch auf nicht ganz so flache Modelle zutrifft. Ich war in meiner üblichen Biker-Runde schon immer eher einer der Schnellen im Downhill, mit dem Bock hat sich das massiv verstärkt...



Also entweder bin ich mit dem Bike und der neuen Gabel schneller als je zuvor oder die Asse ist flacher geworden. Die Abfahrten waren gestern noch schneller vorbei als sie es sonst eh schon sind


----------



## benzinkanister (5. Juli 2013)

Wo steht denn die rahmennummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (5. Juli 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Wo steht denn die rahmennummer?



Unterm Tretlager

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Also entweder bin ich mit dem Bike und der neuen Gabel schneller als je zuvor oder die Asse ist flacher geworden. Die Abfahrten waren gestern noch schneller vorbei als sie es sonst eh schon sind



Weiß ja nicht wie es an der Asse mit Erdbeben ist...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht wie es an der Asse mit Erdbeben ist...



Beben haben wir bisher nicht. Aber so Stollen mit so Sachen drin, wo Wasser rein suppt...


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2013)

beta ist online http://internet-community-bike.de/


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Beben haben wir bisher nicht. Aber so Stollen mit so Sachen drin, wo Wasser rein suppt...



Mal sehen, wann es die ersten wassergefüllten Krater mit darauf schwimmenden gelben Fässern gibt...


----------



## warp4 (5. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> beta ist online http://internet-community-bike.de/



Guter Anfang !
Umlaute sehen bei mir aber z.B. so aus:

AuÃerdem wÃ¼rde ich die Rahmennr.....

Liegst am iPad ? 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2013)

Würde ich jetzt gerne behaupten das das am ipad liegt 
Bin nicht so sehr der Apple freund... 

aber nein eher an der Schrift. deshalb beta. werde das am Wochenende mal angehen....


----------



## sebbo87 (5. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ichwollte nun auch mal von meinem Bike Berichten..
> 
> Ich habe einen 63,5° Lenwinkel, einen 69,7° Sattelrohrwinkel eine Tretlagerhöhe von +4 und einen Radstand (bei M) von 1181mm (bei korrekter Kettenstrebenlänge). Also, mein Bike ist eigentlich, genau wie die ersten Protos damals, zu flach. Mich stört das nicht weiter, weilsich das Bike gut fährt, aber ich wollte mal wissen, ob das bei mir ein Einzelfall ist, oder ob andere ähnliches bei ihren Bikes beobachten oder messenkönnen? Also, sagt mal, wie´s bei euch ausschaut.



Erstmal Daumen hoch für den ausführlichen Bericht 

Habe mal meinen Radstand gemessen, der liegt bei 1173mm bei Größe M - also nur minimal höher. Winkel kann ich leider nicht messen, dürfte wohl dann aber auch in der Region von 65° liegen. Scheint bei mir soweit zu passen!


----------



## mhedder (5. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ichwollte nun auch mal von meinem Bike Berichten, aber vorweg etwas anderes:
> 
> Im anderen Thread hatte ich es schon geschrieben, aber hier ist´s wohl besseraufgehoben und ich bekomme hoffentlich eher eine Auskunft:
> 
> Als das ICB so neben meinem BigBike stand, sah es sehr flach aus. Ich habe das mal überprüft und festgestellt, dass es deutlich von den Geometrieangaben abweichend zu flach ist. Ich habe einen 63,5° Lenwinkel, einen 69,7° Sattelrohrwinkel eine Tretlagerhöhe von +4 und einen Radstand (bei M) von 1181mm (bei korrekter Kettenstrebenlänge). Also, mein Bike ist eigentlich, genau wie die ersten Protos damals, zu flach. Mich stört das nicht weiter, weilsich das Bike gut fährt, aber ich wollte mal wissen, ob das bei mir ein Einzelfall ist, oder ob andere ähnliches bei ihren Bikes beobachten oder messenkönnen? Also, sagt mal, wie´s bei euch ausschaut.



So, nachdem ich Deine Aussage heute Mittag zum zweiten mal gelesen hab, musste ich doch mal in Ruhe nachmessen, wie die Geo bei meinem Rad genau aussieht.

Leider muss ich meine Aussage von vor ein paar Tagen revidieren. Damals hatte ich nur grob den Radstand gemessen, wohl ohne genauer auf die kleinen Striche am Zollstock zu achten...

Also hier die Geo meines ICB02 Rahmens, Größe L mit 170mm Lyrik in Stellung 170mm/flach. Die Achsmitten wurde genau ausgerichtet, so dass das Rad exakt waagerecht stand.
- Radstand: 120,8 cm
- Steuerrohrwinkel 64 Grad

Scheint wohl kein Einzellfall zu sein. 

Gruss Marc


----------



## warp4 (5. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt gerne behaupten das das am ipad liegt
> Bin nicht so sehr der Apple freund...
> 
> aber nein eher an der Schrift. deshalb beta. werde das am Wochenende mal angehen....



Mir gefällts...  
War auch kein Mecker, nur ein Hinweis 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vscope (5. Juli 2013)

vielleicht kann man die geounterschiede an der rahmengrösse festmachen. theorie: je grösser der  rahmen desto slacker das bike?


----------



## bansaiman (6. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> beta ist online http://internet-community-bike.de/



Kleine Korrektur für die ICB Internetpräsenz ;-)
. . .ist ein Mountainbike, DAS. . . gebaut wird 

Aber super Idee


----------



## foreigner (7. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man die geounterschiede an der rahmengrösse festmachen. theorie: je grösser der  rahmen desto slacker das bike?



Meines, das so deutlich abweicht, ist ja ein M Rahmen. Kann daran dann wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## janifabi (7. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Einstellungen...
> 
> Langsam bekommen die Leute ja ihre Bikes...
> 
> ...




Super Merlin7, 
da bin ich auch dabei


----------



## janifabi (7. Juli 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich Deine Aussage heute Mittag zum zweiten mal gelesen hab, musste ich doch mal in Ruhe nachmessen, wie die Geo bei meinem Rad genau aussieht.
> 
> Leider muss ich meine Aussage von vor ein paar Tagen revidieren. Damals hatte ich nur grob den Radstand gemessen, wohl ohne genauer auf die kleinen Striche am Zollstock zu achten...
> 
> ...




mein ICB01 Größe M mit 160er Lyrik,
in Stellung 170mm/flach hat einen Radstand von 117,5 cm
hmmm, komisch

gruass
Janifabi


----------



## doriuscrow (7. Juli 2013)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal gemessen: "L", 170mm STEIL!, 170er Lyrik kommt auf einen Radstand von 120,5 cm ... im Trailcenter Rabenberg hat es "trotzdem" heute tierisch Spass gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (7. Juli 2013)

Größe L / 160er Lyrik / 150mm steil
Radstand exakt 120cm

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2013)

Wir haben gestern das erste mal ein anständige tour gemacht, fazit: Das ICB trägt sich *******! Aber im steilen und technischen Gelände ermöglicht das rad so viel mehr!

passend zum tragen:


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

ich hab jetzt unter http://internet-community-bike.de/ erst mal nur ein pdf hinterlegt. also für alle die bei den Fahrwerkssetup übersicht mitmachen wollen.

komme da erst nächste Woche dazu das besser zu machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern das erste mal ein anständige tour gemacht, fazit: Das ICB trägt sich *******! Aber im steilen und technischen Gelände ermöglicht das rad so viel mehr!
> 
> passend zum tragen:



Ich hatte noch nie ein Bike, das ich so gut tragen konnte... 

Während das ICB bei vielen erst eintrifft, habe ich heute schon den ca. 1.000 km Check gemacht und das Ding gewartet.
Ich habe noch kein seitliches Spiel oder zu lockere Verbindungen an den Lagern, das passt alles sehr gut. Allerdings hatte ich wohl zu wenig Fett auf den Lagern, am Hauptlager hatte ich ordentlich Rostbefall an beiden Lagern und daher ein knarzendes Geräusch beim federn. Seit dort also großzügig!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juli 2013)

Was meinst du mit "Fett auf den Lagern"? Die Lager von aussen gefettet? Bei mir ist da auch nix dran.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "Fett auf den Lagern"? Die Lager von aussen gefettet? Bei mir ist da auch nix dran.



Ja genau. Möglicherweise bekommen wir ja jetzt noch einen trockenen Sommer, aber ich hatte ordentlich Frühjahr in den Lagern.
Habe sie mit Fin Super durchgespült (im verbauten Zustand) und dann mit ordentlich Sprühfett eingepackt, bevor ich wieder zusammengebaut habe.


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

hattest du schon alles raus gekärchert ? 

Bei mir liegt schon ein Satz komplett Keramik lager. die originalen dürfen also ruhig  rosten


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hattest du schon alles raus gekärchert ?
> 
> Bei mir liegt schon ein Satz komplett Keramik lager. die originalen dürfen also ruhig  rosten



Nee, wenn dann richtig mit Dampf... 
Hast du einen Bezug für die Keramiklager?


----------



## NoIdea (8. Juli 2013)

-Noob-Frage / Das ICB01 ist mein erstes Enduro und Fully-

Ist das  eigentlich normal, dass ich es eigentlich gleich vergessen kann im  stehen auch mal zu beschleunigen? die Dämpfer geben ja sofort nach  (Und ich habe schon ein SAG von 25% drauf (wiege nur 70Kg))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (8. Juli 2013)

Im Stehen ist eher ein Sag von 30% angebracht.  



Außerdem: Reine Gewöhnung. Is ja kein Hardtail.


----------



## NoIdea (8. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Im Stehen ist eher ein Sag von 30% angebracht.
> 
> Außerdem: Reine Gewöhnung. Is ja kein Hardtail.



Korrektur: Hab 25% drin.
Weiß nicht, ob das noch Gewöhnung ist... das Ding sinkt mir ja bei nem Tritt schon fast zu 40-50% weg...


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> -Noob-Frage / Das ICB01 ist mein erstes Enduro und Fully-
> 
> Ist das  eigentlich normal, dass ich es eigentlich gleich vergessen kann im  stehen auch mal zu beschleunigen? die Dämpfer geben ja sofort nach  (Und ich habe schon ein SAG von 25% drauf (wiege nur 70Kg))



Ja, ist normal. Zeigt dir aber einfach nur deutlich, das Fahren im Stehen immer energetischer Murks ist... 
Im Sitzen ist das ICB für ein 170mm Bike - und ich wähle diesen Ausdruck bewusst - _sensationell_ wippfrei.


----------



## driest (8. Juli 2013)

Du hast dir halt auch einen der schlechtesten Daempfer gekauft den man momentan fuer Geld kriegt  Kommt natuerlich jetzt auch auf dein Gewicht an aber der Monarch R hat nichtmal ne druckstufe ueber die man das in den Griff kriegen koennte...


----------



## NoIdea (8. Juli 2013)

Leichter als meiner einer sollte man ja eigentlich kaum wiegen bei der Rahmengröße L
Außerdem beobachte ich das am stärksten an der Gabel:/

Hasifisch
Das das so "sensationell Wippfrei" sein soll, habe ich öfters gelesen, weshalb ich eben auch über meine Beobachtung so verwundert bin. Schonmal gut zu wissen, dass sich das nicht auf das stehen bezogen hat...


----------



## darkJST (8. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> (...)Das ICB trägt sich *******!(...)



Warum genau? Wollte es auch ab und an tragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Leichter als meiner einer sollte man ja eigentlich kaum wiegen bei der Rahmengröße L
> Außerdem beobachte ich das am stärksten an der Gabel:/
> 
> Hasifisch
> Das das so "sensationell Wippfrei" sein soll, habe ich öfters gelesen, weshalb ich eben auch über meine Beobachtung so verwundert bin. Schonmal gut zu wissen, dass sich das nicht auf das stehen bezogen hat...



Ja die Erfahrung mit dem Wippen am Hinterbau im Stehen hab ich auch gemacht. Aber wenn ich das U-Turn zum Hochfahren runterschraube, dann ist das Wippen so gut wie weg

G.


----------



## willie (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum ICB02. Sagen wir mal, man besorgt sich das Radl und kauft sich dazu noch eine 150 mm Revelation und einen leichten Satz Laufräder. 
Würde es funktionieren, diese umzustecken und somit ein voll tourentaugliches Bike zu bekommen, oder ist die Geometrie dann im Popo?
Für den Spasseinsatz würde ich dann wieder auf 170 mm umrüsten. 
Die Toureneinsätze nehmen bei mir mittlerweile 80 % ein, und Abfahrtssport nur noch 20 %.
Aufgrund von Kind und Job habe ich zeitbedingt den Downhillhelm an den Nagel gehängt. Ganz missen möchte ich den Abfahrtssport aber nicht. 
In dieser Konstellation könnte ich mir aber ein zweites Radl sparen. Das ICB gefällt mir sehr gut und es erscheint mir für den Plan gut geeignet?


----------



## OldSchool (8. Juli 2013)

Weniger Wippen, mehr treten.;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Juli 2013)

driest schrieb:


> Du hast dir halt auch einen der schlechtesten Daempfer gekauft den man momentan fuer Geld kriegt  Kommt natuerlich jetzt auch auf dein Gewicht an aber der Monarch R hat nichtmal ne druckstufe ueber die man das in den Griff kriegen koennte...



Hat er nicht? Hat er wohl. Aber halt ohne praktisches blaues Hebelchen. 

Trotzdem das falsche Federbein für den Rahmen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## driest (8. Juli 2013)

Ja, klar hat er ne daempfung aber halt nicht extern einstellbar. Und den r umzushimmen lohnt glaub ich vom p/l nicht wirklich


----------



## NoIdea (8. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja die Erfahrung mit dem Wippen am Hinterbau im Stehen hab ich auch gemacht. Aber wenn ich das U-Turn zum Hochfahren runterschraube, dann ist das Wippen so gut wie weg
> 
> G.


"U-Turn zum Hochfahren" Die Re-bound Einstellung oder wie?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> "U-Turn zum Hochfahren" Die Re-bound Einstellung oder wie?



Nein, wenn du die Gabel runterschraubst, dann verändert sich die Radgeometrie so, das es beim Fahren 
im Wiegetritt nicht mehr so wippt.

G.


----------



## -Wally- (8. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

also ich muss mich doch wundern was ich hier lese: Der Hinterbau des ICB gefällt mir persönlich richtig gut. 
Auf dem großen Kettenblatt (ich fahre derzeit zweifach mit 22/34) wippt der Hinterbau beim lockeren Pedalieren schon ein wenig, sobald aber aktiver getreten wird, man also nen annehmbaren Kettenzug erzeugt fühlt es sich für mich so an als wäre absolut Ruhe und der Hinterbau somit wippfrei.

Auch im Wiegetritt erzeugt das ICB richtig Vortrieb und da bemerkte ich eigentlich kein Wippen.

Was das tragen angeht, da hab ich bislang keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hab das Bike letzten Monat in den Alpen auch mehrmals schultern müssen, das war kein Problem.

Was die Tourentauglichkeit angeht...da ist es natürlich eine Frage der eigenen Vorstellungen, aber ich fand das Bike auch mit einer 180mm Totem in der Front und 190mm Federweg am Heck überaus tourentauglich, aber hallo! 
Jetzt fahre ich ne 170mm Lyrik und hinten auch den Serienmäßigen Monarch...super zum gemütlichen Touren geeignet....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juli 2013)

willie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage zum ICB02. Sagen wir mal, man besorgt sich das Radl und kauft sich dazu noch eine 150 mm Revelation und einen leichten Satz Laufräder.
> Würde es funktionieren, diese umzustecken und somit ein voll tourentaugliches Bike zu bekommen, oder ist die Geometrie dann im Popo?
> ...



Ich fand es mit 150mm Sektor schon sehr Kopflastig. Allerdings bin ich auch sehr groß, evtl. verstärkt es das Gefühl noch.


----------



## willie (8. Juli 2013)

Alles klar. Danke für die Einschätzung. Dann werd den Plan erstmal verwerfen und es so testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Warum genau? Wollte es auch ab und an tragen...


Lagerpunkt der Wippe drückt, oder man verschiebt das rad so das es nicht drückt und dann ists nicht fein ausbalanciert.
Und das unterrohr ist nicht so schön rund.

Gut, gab schon räder die sich deutlich schlechter haben tragen lassen, aber bei 1000hm+ tragen fällt einem einiges auf


----------



## darkJST (9. Juli 2013)

Dann vielleicht doch lieber ein Banshee Rune


----------



## nino85 (9. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht doch lieber ein Banshee Rune



Ist ja auch so günstig


----------



## -Wally- (9. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Lagerpunkt der Wippe drückt, oder man verschiebt das rad so das es nicht drückt und dann ists nicht fein ausbalanciert.
> Und das unterrohr ist nicht so schön rund.
> 
> Gut, gab schon räder die sich deutlich schlechter haben tragen lassen, aber bei 1000hm+ tragen fällt einem einiges auf



Also die Wippe merkt man schon, wenn mans bike auf die Schultern legt, das ist richtig, neulich im Vinschgau musste ich aber auch mal was länger die Kiste tragen, da hab ichs Unterrohr aber auf'n Rucksack gelegt und hab da eigentlich nichts negative mehr bemerkt, das ging ganz hervorragend, wenns auch nur ein Bruchteil von 1000hm zum tragen waren.
Für mich ist es nun schon Luxus, dass die Züge und Leitungen nicht unterm Unterrohr hängen...das hatte ich bei allen vorherigen Bikes leider so und es hat immer genervt.


----------



## darkJST (9. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch so günstig



Ich weiß Und auch nicht ganz so flexibel. Aber da liest man überall, dass es einen verdammt steifen Hinterbau hätte und das gibts auch in schönen Farben


----------



## tobsinger (9. Juli 2013)

willie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage zum ICB02. Sagen wir mal, man besorgt sich das Radl und kauft sich dazu noch eine 150 mm Revelation und einen leichten Satz Laufräder.
> Würde es funktionieren, diese umzustecken und somit ein voll tourentaugliches Bike zu bekommen, oder ist die Geometrie dann im Popo?
> ...



wenn du dir eh einen neuen satz räder kaufst, warum dann nicht vorne 650b mit der revelation? dann ist die einbauhöher genau gleich, wie beim ICB02.  Habe ich auch gemacht und funktioniert super. top tourentaugliches teil und jede wette carver bringt nächstes jahr das 650b modell als Serie.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ...neulich im Vinschgau musste ich aber auch mal was länger die Kiste tragen, da hab ichs Unterrohr aber auf'n Rucksack gelegt...



Okay, ich lege immer auf dem Rucksack ab, das geht bei mir (Rahmen L) super.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> wenn du dir eh einen neuen satz räder kaufst, warum dann nicht vorne 650b mit der revelation? dann ist die einbauhöher genau gleich, wie beim ICB02.  Habe ich auch gemacht und funktioniert super. top tourentaugliches teil und jede wette carver bringt nächstes jahr das 650b modell als Serie.



Gute Idee, das könnte gut klappen


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

so die erste singletrail session hinter mir.
die kiste fährt sich wirklich gut. Nur an den breiten lenker muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. 
und irgendwas knaxt die ganze zeit. muss ich noch finden. klingt nach kurbel.
Was mich wirklich überrascht hat war die kletterfähigkeit. Die Kiste geht bergauf richtig gut. 

Der Dämpfer ist noch ein wenig kaugummi da muss wohl noch getuned werden. der neue CC DB air trippletube ist doch ein wenig teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so die erste singletrail session hinter mir.
> die kiste fährt sich wirklich gut. Nur an den breiten lenker muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.
> und irgendwas knaxt die ganze zeit. muss ich noch finden. klingt nach kurbel.
> Was mich wirklich überrascht hat war die kletterfähigkeit. Die Kiste geht bergauf richtig gut.
> ...



Ich hatte auch ein knacken. Kam vom Horstlink.


----------



## OJMad (10. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein knacken. Kam vom Horstlink.



Wie abgestellt?


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juli 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Wie abgestellt?



Spiel beseitigt.


----------



## NoIdea (10. Juli 2013)

Zwar eine generelle frage aber da ich ein icb01 fahre, lieber direkt hier gefragt: was sollte ich denn alles zukünftig in bezug auf wartung bei dem ding beachten?

- also was macht ihr so nach jeder fahrt? Tauchrohre reinigen mit nem tuch? o.ä?

- da es sich hier um ein vormontiertes bike handelt und mir die montage keinen wirklich guten eindruck macht (stichwort zugverlegung) frage ich mich auch, ob ich die ganzen schrauben, wenn das ding 1,2 gefahren ist und eh alles kontrolliert werden sollte, nochmal alle lösen und fetten sollte... ?!

- und vor allem: was sollte ich nochmal alles kontrollieren? Sind ja immer wieder posts zu lesen von "spiel im horst-link" oder wippen, die nicht zentriert sind usw. Also, was sollte ich kontrollieren, und WIE mach ich das -da ich da eher neu bin, bitte für blöde erklären


Also kurzum: was kann/sollte ich alles machen, damit das zu einem gepflegten bike wird und darüber hinaus was kann ich "tunen"?

Hoffe auf zahlreiche antworten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2013)

Uff, so viele Fragen die noch längere Antworten erfordern...
Wo wohnst du doch gleich? Am ehesten lernt man das wenn man es gezeigt bekommt.


----------



## sebbo87 (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und irgendwas knaxt die ganze zeit. muss ich noch finden. klingt nach kurbel.



Der Zug vom Umwerfer war bei mir hinten raus zu lang und ist beim Einfedern mit dem Hinterbau kollidiert. Keine Ahnung obs bei dir auch so easy ist, aber vlt einen Blick wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Spiel beseitigt.



Passscheiben gefunden ?
Bin gestern erst sehr spät nach Hause gekommen, deshalb habe ich nicht mehr nachgeschaut. Sorry.
Habe noch 2 Stück a' 0,3mm wenn Bedarf besteht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## NoIdea (11. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Zwar eine generelle frage aber da ich ein icb01 fahre, lieber direkt hier gefragt: was sollte ich denn alles zukünftig in bezug auf wartung bei dem ding beachten?
> 
> - also was macht ihr so nach jeder fahrt? Tauchrohre reinigen mit nem tuch? o.ä?
> 
> ...





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Uff, so viele Fragen die noch längere Antworten erfordern...
> Wo wohnst du doch gleich? Am ehesten lernt man das wenn man es gezeigt bekommt.



Hatte mir das auch schon gedacht wollte aber noch nicht fragen, da ich derzeit kurz vorm umzug bin: diesen monat wohne ich noch bei mannheim und ab nächsten in münchen. (wenns sichs jetzt nicht ergibt, dass sich direkt jemand findet oder schriftlich 1,2 sachen geschrieben werden, dann gibts eh nochmal nen aufruf, wer bock auf sone lehrstd hat gegen nen sixer bier)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2013)

Hmm, Mannheim. Da komm ich erst vorbei wenn du vermutlich mitten im Umzug steckst.

Zur Pflege: Das sieht jeder etwas anders, bei mir gibt es nur Minimal-Pflege. Die gröbsten Dreckbrocken zwischen Gabelbrücke und Standrohren rausschieben, evtl. nochmal den Staub vom Dämpferkolben und Standrohren wischen. Kette ölen, Kettenröllchen checken, wenn da ne dicke Schmodderschicht drauf ist kurz mit nem Schraubendreher runter holen (dabei Kurbel Rückwärts drehen  ) So alle zwei Wochen prüfe ich mal den Luftdruck. Außerdem kriegen die Staubabstreifer von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein paar Tropfen Motoröl unter die Dichtlippen.
Wenn die Dreckschicht wirklich dick ist und ich mich aufraffen kann kommt das Bike auch mal untern Gartenschlauch und wird nochmal mit nem Schwämmchen übergefeudelt. 
Hab so noch keine Ausfälle gehabt die ich auf mangelnde Pflege zurück führen könnte. Weniger ist manchmal mehr 

Worauf du dich einstellen musst: Die Schaltung wird ziemlich schnell verstellt sein da sich die Züge längen. Das muss nachgestellt werden.
Die Schraubverbindungen (vor allem am Rahmen) können sich lösen, erst recht falls da jemand die Schraubensicherung weg gelassen hat, hier besser nach den ersten zwei, drei Ausfahrten mal ein Auge drauf haben, wenn was knackt evtl. auch unterwges prüfen.

An den verschobenen Wippen kannst du nix ändern, das ist eine viel zu große Fertigungstoleranz, die sollten eigentlich bei den Komplettbikes behoben sein, wie mir scheint nicht bei allen.
Das Horstlink (Lagerpunkt zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe im Hinterbau) sollte Spielfrei sein. Soll heißen die Streben dürfen sich nicht im Lager gegeneinander verschieben lassen sich aber noch leicht drehen.
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten ggf. den Steuersatz mal Checken. Wenn du die VR-bremse ziehst und das Rad vor und zurück bwegst, legst du den Finger in die Ecke zwischen Gabelbrücke und Steuerrohr. Da darf dann keine Bewegung zwischen den beiden Teilen zu spüren sein. Wenns wackelt die Klemmschrauben am Vorbau auf und an der Schraube in der Kappe auf dem Vorbau nachziehen bis das Spiel weg ist.

Sollte erstmal das wichtigste sein.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zur Pflege: Das sieht jeder etwas anders, bei mir gibt es nur Minimal-Pflege. Die gröbsten Dreckbrocken zwischen Gabelbrücke und Standrohren rausschieben, evtl. nochmal den Staub vom Dämpferkolben und Standrohren wischen. Kette ölen, Kettenröllchen checken, wenn da ne dicke Schmodderschicht drauf ist kurz mit nem Schraubendreher runter holen (dabei Kurbel Rückwärts drehen  ) So alle zwei Wochen prüfe ich mal den Luftdruck. Außerdem kriegen die Staubabstreifer von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein paar Tropfen Motoröl unter die Dichtlippen.
> Wenn die Dreckschicht wirklich dick ist und ich mich aufraffen kann kommt das Bike auch mal untern Gartenschlauch und wird nochmal mit nem Schwämmchen übergefeudelt.
> Hab so noch keine Ausfälle gehabt die ich auf mangelnde Pflege zurück führen könnte. Weniger ist manchmal mehr




 sollte man als textbaustein in jeden "pflege"-thread schreiben.
viele putzen ihr kisten doch kaputt.


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

Ich würde am Anfang beim Kompkettbike auch noch die Speichenspannung prüfen, weil die gerne mal zu niedrig ist.


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

also bei mir ist wirklich spiel im Horst...
knacken kommt wohl auch daher.

Speichenspannung hab ich sogar gemessen - wenn man schon ein tool hat 
War entgegen meiner erwartung bei den LRS vorbildlich. 
Auf die dauerhaltbarkeit der LR bin ich gespannt, erster Eindruck ist aber besser als vermutet.

und in der lyrik waren vielleicht 5ml öl nicht 15... Sparen an der Falschen stelle.
wobei zuviel auch nicht gut ist. Kenne das noch von meiner marzocchi. mehr Öl ist gute Federweg Begrenzung.


----------



## FRmacks (11. Juli 2013)

So nach schon recht ausgiebigen Tests auf meiner Hausrunde nun ein Fahrbericht des *Serien ICB 01* (ich habe die ersten Ausfahrten tatsächlich ohne jegliche Veränderungen am Rad gemacht): 

Der erste Eindruck als ich ausgepackt habe war sehr gut der Rahmen wirkt wirklich hochwertig und insbesondere das Silber-Blau finde ich kommt sehr schön und die eloxierten oberflächen mit matt und glanz sind so schön dezent das es wirklich nach nen paar hundertern mehr aussieht. Auch habe ich keinerlei Wippenversatz und der Dämpfer flutscht problemlos rein und raus. 

Zum *Aufbau*: Leider ist auch bei mir die komplette Zugführung der riesen Murx und ich habe überall riesen Schlaufen . Auch war mein Schaltwerk sch***e eingestellt sodass ich nach der zweiten Ausfahrt das Ding direkt mal kurz an den Montagständer hängen musste. Ist für mich jetzt beides eigentlich kein Problem aber für jemanden mit weniger Lust/Zeit/Übung/Werkzeug etc. natürlich schon ärgerlich. 

Und nun zum wesentlichen wie fährt sich die Kiste: 
Ich bin mittlerweile schon 4 schöne Runden gefahren immer Rund um meinen Hausberg alles zusammen sicher schon 2000hm rauf und auch wieder runter.
Nach dem Proberollen auf dem Hof war ich schon etwas skeptisch bezüglich *Uphill *insbesondere, da der Seriendämpfer Monarch R ja keinerlei zustellbare Plattform oder Druckstufe voreist und man den potenten Hinterbau mit seinen bei mir eingestellten 17 cm Federweg direkt merkt. Diese Befürchtungen erwiesen sich aber als recht unbegründet. Insbesondere durch die tiefe Front klettert das Ding sehr willig und auch die recht gestreckte Sitzposition ist hier sehr förderlich. Größe L bei 182 Größe und so 83 Schritt passt mir übrigens wie angegossen. Das befürchtete Wippen bleibt beim normalen gleichmäßigen treten auf Forstwegen und nicht technischen Singeltrails bergauf fast komplett aus. Natürlich bin ich schon schneller und einfacher den Berg raufgefahren, aber für 15 Kg, 17cm Federweg ohne Plattform oÄ und 2.4er Dh-Schlappen geht das Ding hoch wie ne Rakete . 
Wenn man so wie ich ohne Ambitionen hoch fährt und einfach nur gemütlich aber auch zügig oben ankommen will so sind mit dem ICB01 auch längere touren sicherlich kein Problem. 

Und dann gehts ja endlich bergab... Und hier kam für mich das große erwachen. Bisher bin ich ein 15 cm Allmountain gefahren. Im *Downhill *gibt das ICB im Vergleich dazu ein solches Plus an sicherheit, dass ich direkt bei der ersten Ausfahrt bei der ich noch langsam machen wollte schon meine sonstige Spitzengeschwindigkeit locker erreicht habe. 

Das Fahrwerk gibt sich nach einigem rumprobieren im positiven Sinne unauffällig. Meine erwartungen an den Monarch R waren nicht groß wurden aber auch nicht entäuscht. Meiner Meinung nach spricht das Heck recht sensibel an nutzt den vollen Federweg gut aus und schlägt bei mir auch bei größeren Schlägen nicht merklich durch. Allerdings fehlt mir heir auch die Erfahrung/Vergleich um mir ein wirkliches fundiertes Urteil zu bilden.. 
Die Durolux an der Front war hier schon etwas anderes. Beim Proberollen geht erst mal gar nix. Ok braucht wohl etwas Einfahrzeit. Nach etwas einfahren und Einstellen ist es dann schon deutlich besser. Für meine knapp über 70 Kilo braucht man hier sehr wenig Luftdruck. Außerdem ist das Ding innen nur mit Fett geschmiert und das macht ein sehr zähes Ansprechverhalten. Nachdem ich den Luftdruck deutlich reduziert habe und ein bischen ein paar Abfahrten gemacht habe spricht sie schon besser an. Allerdings habe ich durch den geringen Luftdruck den einen oder anderen Durchschlag gehabt. Auch sinkt sie nun recht stark ein. Also die LS-Druckstugfe etwas zu und nun ist es schon recht gut. Im steilen Gelände mit Stufen und Felsen konnte ich mit mindestens 2/3-zu übrigens ein Wegsacken sehr gut vermeiden und dadurch sehr viel kontrollierter fahren. Da ich mir am Montag direkt mal ne schöne Gehirnerschütterung abgeholt habe habe ich nun etwas Zeit. Deshlab habe ich mich etwas intensiver mit der Durolux beschäftigt. Erstmal unten Motoröl zur Schmierung rein => Ergebnis  ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Da ich dann schonmal im Keller war habe ich auch gleich mal den Federweg auf 18cm erhöht. das war kinderleicht und ich bin nun gespannt wie sich die Kiste damit fährt. Außerdem werde ich bei Gelegnheit in die Luftkammer wie empfohlen etwas Öl reinkippen um eine stärkere Progression zu erreichen... wird halt nen bischen rumprobiren nötig sein bis das passt soll aber schienbar gut funktionieren. 

Was ist mir noch aufgefallen: 
Eine Offenbarung war auch das verbaute SLX Shadow plus Schaltwerk. Das dämpft ja wirklich super! Im Vergleich zu meinen Kollegen kaum klappern vom Heck und nen Kettenabwurf hatte ich trotz fehlender Kettenführung auch noch nicht. 

Die Deore-Bremsen: Unglaublich! Die wollte ich ursprünglich sofort tauschen. Aber mein Kumpel meinte die neuen seien wirklich gut und ich soll sie doch wenigstens mal testen. Ergebnis: vollkommen ausreichend die Stopper. Ich werde mir demnächst dann noch gescheite gesinterte Beläge holen aber eigentlich tun dies auch so schon echt gut. Nur der lange hebelweg bevor der Druckpunkt einsetzt ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber die Dinger bleiben auf jeden Fall erst mal dran. 

Die Teleskop-Sattelstütze von XFusion: das erste mal das ich an meinem Rad eine habe. Sonst schon ein paar mal bei Kumpels getestet aber immer für unnötig abgetan. Aber jetzt find ich es super. Die Stütze selber funzte erst ganz gut, nachdem ich den Sattel getauscht habe und diesen etwas steiler eingestellt hatte gabs schon die ersten Probleme . Das Ding kam immer von alleine wieder raus wenn man auf die Sattelspitze gedrückt hat. Hab jetzt nochmal den Sattel runter und wieder drauf und niocht mehr ganz so schräg jetzt geht es wieder.. abwarten. 

Cockpit und sonstige Anbauteile: Das RaceFace-Zeugs kommt eigentlich ganz gut und wirkt jetzt nicht wahnsinnig hochwertig aber ausreichend, unaufällig und robust. Super ist der breite Lenker. ist zwar echt extrem breit aber hab mich schon dran gewöhnt und find es top (nur passt der nur grad so durch meine kellertür und das ist nen bischen nervig ) 

Sehr positiv sind mir auch die Reifen aufgefallen. Find ich echt super, dass auch an dem günstigen Modell einer Serie brauchbare Reifen montiert sind und die Onzas gehen finde ich echt gut. 

Also alles in allem bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, die Vorfreude war absolut berechtigt und das lange Warten hat sich gelohnt! Die Serienausstattung hat keinen Blingblingfaktor ist aber absolut funktional und durchdacht gewählt und alles erstmal gut fahrbar. Das Bike gibt  aber insbesondere durch die flache Geometrie bergab viel selbstvertrauen und Sicherheit und macht richtig Spass. Lediglich die Front vom Boden zu bekommen ist vergelichsweise schwierig worunter etwas der spieltrieb leidet. Dadurch sind aber wie gesagt gerade in Kurven sowie in Anspruchsvollem steilen und verblocktem Gelände( bei gleicher und eher mäßiger Fahrtechnik) viel höhere Geschwindigkeiten und ein höheres Maß an Kontrolle möglich.  

leider wurde mir das schon zum Verhängnis und ich habe an Stellen getreten an denen ich das bisher nicht gemacht habe um noch schneller zu sein => Ergebnis: mit dem Pedal auf einem Baumstumpf aufgesetzt und bei voller Fahrt abgeworfen => Gehirnerschütterung, Helm kaputt,alles tut weh aber Krankgeschrieben und Zeit lange Fahrberichte zu schreiben


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo 01er Kollege  Erstmal gute Besserung! Ich fahre seit dem ich das Teil habe auch Maßlos zu schnell ;-) Kann deine Erfahrungen genau so bestätigen. Die Deore Bremsen haben mich auch total überrascht. Bei der Hilo kannst du mal vorne die Zugspannung lösen. Ich musste meine nachdem ich noch kurz mit Hans gesprochen hatte zu Reset Racing schicken. Da half nichts. Sobald du dich drauf gesetzt hast federte sie 2 cm ein. Ich hatte den Luftdruck auf 25 Psi angepasst und etwas Öl hab ich auch nachgekippt. Nada! 

Die Durolux will ich auch noch auf Öl umstellen, wobei die bei mir auch so recht gut geht. 

Gestern bei der Tour konnte ich auch feststellen wie viel shadow plus bringt. Nachdem ich mein Hinterrad ausgebaut hatte, habe ich danach vergessen s+ einzuschalten. Hatte bei der Tour direkt 2 Abwürfe inkl. Macken in der Sitzstrebe und Kurbel :-( Die Touren davor mit s+ nie ein Abwurf.


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

Schaut mal wenn ihr die bikes bekommt ob der Horst link spiel hat.

beim mir hat einer fast 1mm axiales spiel. Find ich schon schwach das das so verschickt wird.

Vielleicht wären bausätze doch besser. Die Qualität der Montage ist schon sehr schwankend.


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Schaut mal wenn ihr die bikes bekommt ob der Horst link spiel hat.
> 
> beim mir hat einer fast 1mm axiales spiel. Find ich schon schwach das das so verschickt wird.
> 
> Vielleicht wären bausätze doch besser. Die Qualität der Montage ist schon sehr schwankend.



Und spart euch den Gang zum Baumarkt. So dünne Unterlegscheiben gibt's da nicht. Ich hab mir vorübergehend Plastikscheiben zurecht geschliffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2013)

Sag ich ja, da biste bei Eisenkarl besser aufgehoben als bei Obi


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

also wer in München Passscheiben für den Horst braucht. hab jetzt gutes paket...
oder geht zu http://www.schrauben-preisinger.de/ die ham alles


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, da biste bei Eisenkarl besser aufgehoben als bei Obi



Hast ja recht. Hab auch nie auf Papi gehört und er hatte immer recht. Scheiß eigene Erfahrungen 

Wieso sagt einem eigentlich niemand das man für das kürzen der Bremsleitung einen neuen Endstift braucht, weil man den alten nicht mehr rausbekommt :-(


----------



## User85319 (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wieso sagt einem eigentlich niemand das man für das kürzen der Bremsleitung einen neuen Endstift braucht, weil man den alten nicht mehr rausbekommt :-(



Sagtest du ja bereits: scheiß eigene Erfahrungen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hast ja recht. Hab auch nie auf Papi gehört und er hatte immer recht. Scheiß eigene Erfahrungen
> 
> Wieso sagt einem eigentlich niemand das man für das kürzen der Bremsleitung einen neuen Endstift braucht, weil man den alten nicht mehr rausbekommt :-(



Naja, du brauchst ja auch einen neuen Klemmring (Olive)  Aber das Set liegt ja immer bei der Bremse dabei 

G.


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

aber nicht beim komplettbike....
und man braucht immer olive+stift...


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, du brauchst ja auch einen neuen Klemmring (Olive)  Aber das Set liegt ja immer bei der Bremse dabei
> 
> G.


Hm ja stimmt wenns nicht schon verbaut ist oder die Carver Hauskatze es gefressen hätte.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> aber nicht beim komplettbike....
> und man braucht immer olive+stift...



Naja, irgendwie wirkt das danze so das es eigentlich nicht den Status Komplettbike tragen darf 

G.


----------



## NoIdea (11. Juli 2013)

FRmacks schrieb:


> Zum *Aufbau*: Leider ist auch bei mir die komplette Zugführung der riesen Murx und ich habe überall riesen Schlaufen . Auch war mein Schaltwerk sch***e eingestellt sodass ich nach der zweiten Ausfahrt das Ding direkt mal kurz an den Montagständer hängen musste. Ist für mich jetzt beides eigentlich kein Problem aber für jemanden mit weniger Lust/Zeit/Übung/Werkzeug etc. natürlich schon ärgerlich.


Das sind exakt die Macken, die ich auch habe und mich ärgerts da ich genau "Übung/Werkzeug" nicht habe umd das selbst zu beheben...



FRmacks schrieb:


> Deshlab habe ich mich etwas intensiver mit der Durolux beschäftigt. Erstmal unten Motoröl zur Schmierung rein => Ergebnis  ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Da ich dann schonmal im Keller war habe ich auch gleich mal den Federweg auf 18cm erhöht. das war kinderleicht und ich bin nun gespannt wie sich die Kiste damit fährt.


Wie erhöhe ich "kinderleicht" den Federweg und was hat es mit dieser Motoröl-Kur, von der ich hier nun schon öfters gelesen habe auf sich? Bzw. gibts für beides gute youtube Tutorials??



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Schaut mal wenn ihr die bikes bekommt ob der Horst link spiel hat.


Was muss ich da wie checken?

@Lt.AnimalMother
Danke.. das ist zumindest ein Anfang


P.s: Ich seh schon.. gibt ne Menge zu lernen Nach den Testbericht find ichs fast schon schade keinen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes zu haben, weils eben mein erstes ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juli 2013)

Mal eine Zwischeneinwurf, weil irgendwo was von Schrauben und Fett Stand:
Failure!
Fett hat nix an Schrauben zu suchen, es sei denn, man ist Attentäter. Wer selbst am Rahmen viel montieren möchte, braucht auf jeden Fall Loctite (oder Nachbau). Das macht das gegenteil von Fett...


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

genau! Fett gehört nur auf die bremsen !

an den bikes von den anderen....


----------



## NoIdea (11. Juli 2013)

Am Rande:


Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischeneinwurf, weil irgendwo was von Schrauben und Fett Stand:
> Failure!
> Fett hat nix an Schrauben zu suchen, es sei denn, man ist Attentäter. Wer selbst am Rahmen viel montieren möchte, braucht auf jeden Fall Loctite (oder Nachbau). Das macht das gegenteil von Fett...


Hatte mich um ehrlich zu sein auch gewundert aber da hat mich meine Erinnerung getäuscht, da in Mario Lenzens Tool Time viel und häufig mit FETT hantiert wurde, es sich dabei aber um das Gewinde vom Tretlager und der Kurbel gehandelt hatte.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Am Rande:
> 
> Hatte mich um ehrlich zu sein auch gewundert aber da hat mich meine Erinnerung getäuscht, da in Mario Lenzens Tool Time viel und häufig mit FETT hantiert wurde, es sich dabei aber um das Gewinde vom Tretlager und der Kurbel gehandelt hatte.



Hmmm...ja...
Sicher könnte man da Fett nehmen, so richtig Sinn macht es nicht. Gute Kupferpaste oder andere Montagepaste macht da m.E. mehr Sinn.
An allen anderen Ver*bind*ungen ist es ein NoGo!


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Juli 2013)

Man man man, trotz aller Probleme mit Leitungen kürzen, div. Teile nachsenden usw., schafft ihr es mich dank eurer Fahrberichte wirklich neugierig auf's IBC Bike zu machen! 

Bin gespannt ob's 'ne 2014er Fortsetzung geben wird, dann hoffentlich mit weniger Problemen, und Fertigungstoleranzen.


----------



## NoIdea (11. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hmmm...ja...
> Sicher könnte man da Fett nehmen, so richtig Sinn macht es nicht. Gute Kupferpaste oder andere Montagepaste macht da m.E. mehr Sinn.
> An allen anderen Ver*bind*ungen ist es ein NoGo!



Kopferpaste *hmmm Mein Lieblingsmittel noch zu KFZ-Zeiten.
Gillt das für alle Schrauben/gewindetragende Teile an der BikeGeo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

Abgesehen von den Schrauben zur Befestigung der Bremsscheiben und Bremszangen, würde ich bei allen Stahlschrauben die in Alu verschraubt werden Fett empfehlen...ganz ohne Attentäter zu sein

G.


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

An die Bremsleitungskürzer. Die Klemmbacken sind auch nicht dabei. War das ein Spaß eben den Stift rein zu schlagen :banghead:


----------



## warp4 (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> An die Bremsleitungskürzer. Die Klemmbacken sind auch nicht dabei. War das ein Spaß eben den Stift rein zu schlagen :banghead:



Das nächste Mal die Leitung vorsichtig erwärmen...dann flutscht der Pin fast von alleine rein 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal die Leitung vorsichtig erwärmen...dann flutscht der Pin fast von alleine rein
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Ha wenn ich meiner Freundin nun auch noch ihren Fön für den Keller nehme dann wars das und ich kann gleich im Keller bleiben 

Aber ein guter Tip. Klau ich ihn mir halt für kurze Zeit.


----------



## warp4 (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ha wenn ich meiner Freundin nun auch noch ihren Fön für den Keller nehme dann wars das und ich kann gleich im Keller bleiben
> 
> Aber ein guter Tip. Klau ich ihn mir halt für kurze Zeit.



Wenn man ganz vorsichtig ist, geht auch ein Feuerzeug 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## FRmacks (11. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Wie erhöhe ich "kinderleicht" den Federweg und was hat es mit dieser Motoröl-Kur, von der ich hier nun schon öfters gelesen habe auf sich? Bzw. gibts für beides gute youtube Tutorials??



Also Videoanleitung für das Ändern des Federwegs findest du hier: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/ 
ist zwar ne rca also ein älteres modell an dem der rumschraubt ist aber nahezu baugleich mit dem rc modell des ICb01 (zumindest soweit dich das für einen solchen umbau betrifft). leider ist das Video nen bicshen nervig gemacht aber eigentlich ist alles wichtige sehr detailiert erklärt und gezeigt. Das schwierigste ist eigentlich diesen Pin in dem Spacer rauszupressen weil das alles recht klein und frimelig ist. 

Zum Schmieröl: ist ganz einfach. Die Gabel ist im Auslieferungszustand nur mit Fett geschmiert. Das spricht etwas zäh an. Mit Öl spricht sie aber viel feiner an. Wird sogar in derm Werkstatthandbuch von Suntour empfohlen unter dem Kapitel  Race Tuning . ich kannte bisher nur RS Gabeln und die waren alle mit Öl geschmiert weshlab mir das ganz neu war das da nur so Fett drin ist. 
Also machst folgendes: einfach unten mit den 10er Schraubenschlüssel beiden Seiten aufschrauben und das Ober und Unterteil der Gabel nen bischen auseinanderzieh. Sobald die "Schrauben" im Casting verschwunden sind kannst einfach nen bischen Motoröl (vll so 3- 5ml oder so sollten schon reichen) mit ner Spritze oÄ reingeben und wieder zuschrauben. Das wars auch schon. (Musst natürlich die Gabel rausbauen oder das Rad umdrehen damit das reinlaufen kann). Dann Federste nen bischen ein und aus und nach nen paar mal wirste sicherlich schon was merken


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ha wenn ich meiner Freundin nun auch noch ihren Fön für den Keller nehme dann wars das und ich kann gleich im Keller bleiben
> 
> Aber ein guter Tip. Klau ich ihn mir halt für kurze Zeit.


hehe. so meins hat die erste schlammpackung bekommen. was ich richtig gut finde ist wie das teil klettert. bin bissher kein bike in der federwegs klasse gefahren das da so gut war. was nervt ist das tiefe tretlager. bin paarmal mit pedal aufgesessen.


----------



## Micha-L (11. Juli 2013)

Frage: Welche Pedale und welche Schuhe fahrt Ihr mit dem ICB? 

Ich fahre bisher eigentlich Clickpedale (PD-M520). Bei dem Bike sollte ich aber sicher Flatpedale montieren? Oder haut es mich dann erst recht hin, weil ich die starre Verbindung gewöhnt bin? 

Und falls Flats, welche Schuhe empfehlen sich da? Sind diese FiveTen Latschen auch für ein Enduro geeignet, wo man ja selber hochtreten will?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276

+

Fiveten freerider

Mehr grip gibts noch wennst bei den pedeln die pins gegen wurmschrauben tauscht...


----------



## sebbo87 (11. Juli 2013)

NC17 Sudpin III silber + Fiveten Freerider

Die Pedale haben sehr viel Grip. Alle Pins können ersetzt werden. Der Schuh ist gut, relativ bequem bietet aber natürlich auch nicht den vollen Schutz wie ein Impact. Läuft sich auch angenehm. Die Sohle hält auch einigermaßen, verliere jetzt nach ca. 1.5 - 2 Jahren die ersten Gumminoppen und werd wohl demnächst mal neue besorgen müssen. Hier im Forum war irgendwann mal ein Langzeittest, müsste noch zu finden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hehe. so meins hat die erste schlammpackung bekommen. was ich richtig gut finde ist wie das teil klettert. bin bissher kein bike in der federwegs klasse gefahren das da so gut war. was nervt ist das tiefe tretlager. bin paarmal mit pedal aufgesessen.



Das mit den guten Klettereigenschaften ist echt ein dickes Ding und wundert mich bei jedem knackigen Anstieg erneut. Ich bin auch trotz 170mm Kurbel mehrmals aufgesetzt und fahre jetzt doch steil. Damit keine Aufsetzer bisher. Züge habe ich jetzt schön verlegt und poste falls bis zum We der Saint Shifter da ist ein paar Bilder. Heute habe ich ein kurzes Zee Schaltwerk verbaut, was sich traumhaft schalten lässt  Deore Shifter nerven halt, weil kein multi release.


----------



## NoIdea (12. Juli 2013)

FRmacks schrieb:


> Also Videoanleitung für das Ändern des Federwegs findest du hier:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/
> ist zwar ne rca also ein älteres modell an dem der rumschraubt ist aber nahezu baugleich mit dem rc modell des ICb01 (zumindest soweit dich das für einen solchen umbau betrifft). leider ist das Video nen bicshen nervig gemacht aber eigentlich ist alles wichtige sehr detailiert erklärt und gezeigt. Das schwierigste ist eigentlich diesen Pin in dem Spacer rauszupressen weil das alles recht klein und frimelig ist.
> 
> ...



Schon n stranges video... aber sehr interessant aber auch noch bei weitem zu weit fortgeschritten für mich.
Der kippt in dem Video ja auch zusätzlich Öl in den oberen Teil der Federgabel, also in die Luftkammer -> Du hast vom unteren Teil, da wo sich wohl die Federn befinden, geschrieben... Heißt das, man soll in beide Teile Öl einfließen lassen??
Was genau bewirkt das eigentlich, da ich schon den Eindruck habe, dass die Federgabel SEHR weich federt...


----------



## darkJST (12. Juli 2013)

Zu Pedalen und Schuhen gibt es gefühlte 1000de Posts hier...besonders im Liteville-Unterforum

Falls du bisher nur Klicks gefahren bist musst du das "festkrallen" am Flatpedal lernen. Die fiveten sind gut, so gut, dass es eig. egal ist was für ein Pedal. Wechselbare (scharfkantige) Pins sollte es haben, groß genug und flach sein. Dann kommst du dir auch ohne Klick vor wie eingeklickt...solange du den Fuß nicht nach oben bewegst.

In unseren gefilden (Mittelgebirge) fahre ich meist Klicks, nur für Bikepark und technisch heftige Alpentouren schraube ich Flats dran.


----------



## Pintie (12. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich 175er Kurbeln will. Vom Treten find ich die viel ergonomischer. Aber ich bin ein höheres Tretlager gewöhnt. und ich bin gestern auf Trails ganz schön oft mit den Pedalen aufgesessen. 
Fahre 170 steil. und hatte so viel druck drin das ich vielleicht 14,5cm genutzt hatte.


----------



## f4lkon (12. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Schon n stranges video... aber sehr interessant aber auch noch bei weitem zu weit fortgeschritten für mich.
> Der kippt in dem Video ja auch zusätzlich Öl in den oberen Teil der Federgabel, also in die Luftkammer -> Du hast vom unteren Teil, da wo sich wohl die Federn befinden, geschrieben... Heißt das, man soll in beide Teile Öl einfließen lassen??
> Was genau bewirkt das eigentlich, da ich schon den Eindruck habe, dass die Federgabel SEHR weich federt...



Nein mach es einfach nur unten rein. Tauchrohre was hochschieben und reindamit. Reduziert nochmals etwas die Reibung.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich 175er Kurbeln will. Vom Treten find ich die viel ergonomischer. Aber ich bin ein höheres Tretlager gewöhnt. und ich bin gestern auf Trails ganz schön oft mit den Pedalen aufgesessen.
> Fahre 170 steil. und hatte so viel druck drin das ich vielleicht 14,5cm genutzt hatte.



man kann sich aber dran gewöhnen, etwas aufmerksamer zu kurbeln und bodenkontakt aus dem weg zu gehen.
das ging mir beim umstieg vom ht auf das erste fully vor 11 jahren genauso. am anfang ständig irgendwo aufgesetzt. geärgert. scheixxfullies. im laufe der zeit fahrstil angepasst und keine probleme mehr gehabt.

dann letztes jahr umstieg aufs 601, was mit dem icb ja vergleichbar wäre.
und wieder ständig aufgesetzt, sogar manche schräghangtrails waren problematisch. inzwischen setze ich so gut wie garnicht mehr mt den pedalen auf, hab mich daran gewöhnt.


----------



## Pintie (12. Juli 2013)

sicher ist das gewöhnungssache. 
hatte bissher auch ein 170/170 fully. aber das Tretlager war 30mm höher. das macht schon richtig was aus. (hatte 180er kurbeln).

Bin gestern große trail runde gefahren und hab halt vor allem Wurzeln mit den Pedalen mitgenommen. 

Ist bisher aber wirklich der einzige Kritikpunkt.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2013)

also willst du von 180er auf 175er kurbeln runtergehen? hatte es so verstanden, daß dir 175er schon zu lang sind.

mich hat das 601 in diesem punkt auch sehr genervt, trotz hochgestelltem heck. aber wenn man es fluffig mag und den federweg auch auf no-jump-strecken einigermaßen ausnutzen will, sackt das eben etwas weiter ein und der boden kommt näher.
ich hab da wie gesagt auch so ein paar ecken, wo ich heftig aufgesetzt habe. inzwischen fahre ich die ohne darüber nachzudenken irgendwie anders, so daß es eben nicht mehr aufsetzt. rad etwas abkippen, oder mal eine halbe umdrehung mit treten aussetzten bringt das schon viel, ohne daß man dadurch den spaß am schnellen trailfahren verliert.


----------



## vscope (12. Juli 2013)

Kurzer Fahrbericht:

Zum Vergleich mein altes Bike war ein Fritzz 2011 mit Fox RLC 36 umgebaut auf Float.

Einstellungen:
Grösse 1,79, 79 Kilo Rahmen M
Sag Lyrik und Monarch ein wenig mehr als 25%
Lyrik und Monrach mit Motoröl geschmiert

Bergauf:
Angenehme Sitzposition. Wippen im Sitzen mit Firm am Monarch gegen null trotzdem gute Traktion. Das Teil geht echt gut bergauf. Front bleibt immer am Boden auch bei steilsten Passagen. Ich hab mit der 170er Kurbel und flach keine Probleme mit Aufsitzen... Vielleicht liegts auch daran das beim mir der Lenkwinkel mit 65° genau passt.
Note 1

Gabel:
Die Lyrik ist eine Offenbarung!  Bleibt schön im Sag auch beim Anbremsen. Kleinste Unebenheiten werden weggebügelt. Bei grösseren Sprüngen geht die Gabel schnell rein, und wieder raus ohne nachzuwippen. Im Endeffekt mörder Traktion. 
Note 1+

Dagegen die alte Fox 36... ein Schaukelpferd...

Hinterbau. (170 flach)
Der Monarch kommt der Lyrik leider nicht nach...
Vielleicht braucht der aber auch etwas mehr Einfahrzeit...
Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen das die Druckstufe zu langsam ist.
Die Zugstufe könnte auch schneller sein..
Trotzdem besser als das Fritzz aber halt keine Offenbarung...
Werde mal auf 150 flach umstellen und schaun ob das was bringt.
Generell kommt mir der Monarch ein wenig unsmooth (mir fällt kein bessers wort ein) vor. 
Bei fast 30 Prozent Sag habe ich auf meiner Hausrunde ohne grössere Jumps noch 1,5 cm Platz bis zum Durchschlag.
Note 2-3

Geo:
Die Geo ist sehr verspielt. Man merkt den langen Radstand überhaupt nicht. 
Die Tiefe Front gibt gute Kontrolle über das Vorderrad. Das Gewicht von 14,6 Kilo inkl. Pedale macht das Bike auch spürbar agil.
Würde gerne zum Vergleich ein L testen...
Note 1

Laufräder und Reifen (Tubeless):
Leicht und steif. Gibts nichts zu meckern.
Ibex sehr gute Traktion. 
Im Vergleich zum Minion DHF: Mehr Traktion bergauf. Bergab ebenbürtig.
Note 1

Bremsen:
Bremskraft en Mass. Im Vergleich zur Zee: Gleiche Bremskraft, die Zee ist aber noch besser zu dosieren.
Note 1-2

Sumasumarum: Geniales Bike.
Das Warten hat sich gelohnt.
Heute gehts übers WE nach Saalbach.
Bin schon gespannt wie es sich dort schlägt.

PS: Welcher Dämpfer ist das non plus ultra?
Vivid Air, Roco, Crane Creek, Monarch tunen lassen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (12. Juli 2013)

Keine einfache Entscheidung. Wenn du den m+ tunen lässt bist du auch nochmal ne Stange Geld los. Dann könnte man schon über nen x Fusion oder ccdb nachdenken.


----------



## vscope (12. Juli 2013)

Ich wart mal wie sich der Monarch entwickelt.
Nach 10.000 Höhenmeter ins Saalbach sollte er ja mal eingefahren sein


----------



## nino85 (12. Juli 2013)

Habe gestern einen Vivid Air eingebaut - Nach anfänglichen Problemen beim Aufpumpen (hatte den Ausgleich der 2. Kammer vergessen und beim Sag prüfen hat sich das Teil auf Block zusammengezogen) war der Vivid wirklich erste Sahne - Sehr, sehr feinfühlig, wippt aber kaum mehr als der Monarch Plus.

Man hat im Gegensatz zum Monarch Plus irgendwie das Gefühl, mit viel mehr Federweg zu fahren, und das obwohl der Vivid auf derselben Strecke wohl viel weniger Federweg freigibt - der Sag-Ring war deutlich weiter oben als beim Monarch Plus auf derselben Strecke am Tag davor.

Allerdings ist der montierte Vivid Air auch schon 2 Jahre gelaufen und der Monarch Plus war brandneu und noch nicht eingefahren. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, was das ausmacht.
Bin mit dem Vivid air extrem zufrieden. Wichtig ist nur: der Piggyback muss auf die Sattelrohr-Seite, sonst schlägt in der 170-Flach-Stellung die Air-Can an der Wippe an - kurz bevor der Dämpfer auf Block gehen würde (fahre einen XL-Rahmen).


----------



## NoIdea (12. Juli 2013)

@_FRmacks_ @_f4lkon_Was fürn Öl soll ich denn für die Durolux verwenden? Spielt das bei der geringen Menge überhaupt ne Rolle? 10W40 oder 15W40  Ich hät jetzt einfach auf dickf-lüssigeres gesetzt: 15er


----------



## f4lkon (12. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> @_FRmacks_ @_f4lkon_Was fürn Öl soll ich denn für die Durolux verwenden? Spielt das bei der geringen Menge überhaupt ne Rolle? 10W40 oder 15W40  Ich hät jetzt einfach auf dickf-lüssigeres gesetzt: 15er



Das was dein Auto auch mag sprich du grad da hast. Ich nehme 5er in 5ml.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Keine einfache Entscheidung. Wenn du den m+ tunen lässt bist du auch nochmal ne Stange Geld los. Dann könnte man schon über nen x Fusion oder ccdb nachdenken.



Der X-Fusion kann nix besser (aber einiges schlechter) und ob der CCDB in dem Rahmen gut funktioniert weiß wohl auch so recht keiner.

Exzellente Einstellbarkeit ersetzt nicht einen passenden Shimstack und auch die schlauen Köpfe bei CC haben es noch nicht geschafft einen Dämpfer zu bauen der ohne funktioniert.

(sonst würde der CCDB mit seinem einen Setup ja in jedem Rahmen funktionieren, tut er aber nicht). 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (12. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Das was dein Auto auch mag sprich du grad da hast. Ich nehme 5er in 5ml.


Ok, Danke


----------



## Bordstein (12. Juli 2013)

Hi Lord Helmchen, 

kannst du schon etwas zum neuen 2014 Monarch Plus sagen? 

Ich habe zwar kein ICB, jedoch würde mich der Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell interessieren. 

Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juli 2013)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Hi Lord Helmchen,
> 
> kannst du schon etwas zum neuen 2014 Monarch Plus sagen?
> 
> ...



Da ist er, fertig abgestimmt noch nicht.
Trail Trophy Erzgebirge morgen fahr ich mit Vivid und Lyrik Coil.

Ziel - nicht letzter!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juli 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Der X-Fusion kann nix besser (aber einiges schlechter) und ob der CCDB in dem Rahmen gut funktioniert weiß wohl auch so recht keiner.
> 
> Exzellente Einstellbarkeit ersetzt nicht einen passenden Shimstack und auch die schlauen Köpfe bei CC haben es noch nicht geschafft einen Dämpfer zu bauen der ohne funktioniert.
> 
> ...



was gefällt dir am Fusion Vector HLR im Vergleich zum Vivid R2C denn nicht?also nicht in der Theorie,sondern wie äußert sich das beim Fahren?


----------



## Micha-L (14. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Die fiveten sind gut, so gut, dass es eig. egal ist was für ein Pedal.





sebbo87 schrieb:


> NC17 Sudpin III silber + Fiveten Freerider



Da hatte ich ja richtig Glück. Kaum gefragt, kommt der Hibike Newlsetter. 

Dort gibts aktuell die DMR V8 Pedalen gratis zu Flatpedal-Schuhen der dazu. Und die Five Ten Freerider sind auch noch runtergesetzt. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## darkJST (14. Juli 2013)

Die V8 sind nicht schlecht, halten bei etwas Pflege ewig. Was mich an denen stört ist die glatte Lackierung, die platzt aber bei artgerechter Haltung eh über kurz oder lang ab Für geschenkt top Pedale


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> was gefällt dir am Fusion Vector HLR im Vergleich zum Vivid R2C denn nicht?also nicht in der Theorie,sondern wie äußert sich das beim Fahren?



1. Nicht groß billiger
2. Spätestens nach dem ersten Service nicht mehr billiger
3. kein Import durch Sport Import und damit den besten Vertrieb den du haben kannst
4. Nur in einem Tune kaufbar, nicht 3 aufwärts.

Da muss ich den noch nicht mal gefahren sein. Gefahren verhält er sich extrem unauffällig. Gutes Federbein. Nicht weniger aber auch nicht mehr. Kein Grund einen Exoten zu wählen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (14. Juli 2013)

@Lord Helmchen wie hat's dir bei "uns" in Rabenberg gefallen und damit's nicht ganz OT wird: Wie hat sich das ICB geschlagen?


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre den Monarchen mal diese Saison und dann schau ich mich mal nach einem passenden Bos Kirk um. Den sollte es ja bis dahin geben... . Ansonsten Vivid Air. Aber Der Kirk ist halt 200g leichter.


----------



## bansaiman (15. Juli 2013)

Ach,es wäre doch ein Traum,wenn man mal alle diese topdämpfer zum Vergleich auf einer geeigneten strecke hintereinander weg fahren könnte :-D
müssten uns mal eigentlich alle in Winterberg oder so treffen.
ich warte gerade auf meinen getunten evolver isx 6.das ganze dann mit Huber bushings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (15. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ach,es wäre doch ein Traum,wenn man mal alle diese topdämpfer zum Vergleich auf einer geeigneten strecke hintereinander weg fahren könnte :-D
> müssten uns mal eigentlich alle in Winterberg oder so treffen.
> ich warte gerade auf meinen getunten evolver isx 6.das ganze dann mit Huber bushings



Wäre nett, ja  Den Unterschied Monarch - Vivid Air fand ich schon ziemlich krass (auch wenn mein gebraucht gekaufter Vivid leider ein Problem mit dem Ausgleich der Druckkammern zu haben scheint...)


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

also mein serien monarch geht jetzt nach 150km schon wesentlich besser als er neu war.
die druckstufe find ich aber trotzdem zu stark.

Heute noch 150er Reverb eingebaut. (war viel fummelei).
und ein Tagebuch für mein Bike angelegt 

http://internet-community-bike.de/tagebuch.html


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> @Lord Helmchen wie hat's dir bei "uns" in Rabenberg gefallen und damit's nicht ganz OT wird: Wie hat sich das ICB geschlagen?



Ich hab mich nen Arsch geärgert nicht das 301 genommen zu haben. Das Carver war an dem Tag echt "zuviel" Bike. 

Durch die engen (mir unbekannten) Trails zu fuchteln war mit dem Tanklaster recht schwer und die 1x10 Übersetzung hat mir bergauf hochachtungsvolle Blicke eingebracht. Schwierig auch das Ding wieder in den Tritt zu kriegen wenns mal wieder irgendwo gehakt hat.

Klaro, hausgemachte Probleme wenn ich im 180er / 190er Setting da hinmarschiere aber dennoch hab ich ein wenig geflucht. 

Insgesamt (auch dank ein paar eklatanter Fahrfehler) nur ein super reudiger 118er Platz (gesamt). Aber sei es drum, Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. Das nächste Mal rüste ich die Kiste aber federwegsseitig runter oder nehm gleich ein leichtes Trailrad.

Grüße,

Stefan

P.S.: Höhepunkt der Veranstaltung war ein Typ auf einem Cannondale Jekyll der mir Respekt ausgesprochen hat das ich mit "so ner alten Kiste" mitfahre. Ich glaube ich sollte mein Rad mehr pflegen.


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Juli 2013)

Bei der Megavalanche habe ich mind. 2 verschiedene ICB gesehen. Falls die Piloten hier im Forum sind, wären sie wohl gute Quellen für Tipps rund ums Bike...


----------



## doriuscrow (15. Juli 2013)

@Lord Helmchen ... wie schön du das doch formuliert hast! 
An uns fuhr dort letztes Wochenende ein Typ mit Baumarkt-Hardtail vorbei (als wir gerade gequatscht haben) und fragte ob's denn wirklich da runtergeht ... der hatte eher mit dem Gegenteil zu kämpfen - zuwenig bike ^^
Und wie unterschiedlich doch das Empfinden ist: ich habe an diesem WE entschieden, auf 1x10 umzubauen!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2013)

Ich wär mit dem 301 im aktuellen Setting (160er Lyrik und nicht ganz werksmäßige HR-Aufhängung) sicher bedeutend schneller gewesen auf der Strecke. Naja, nächstes Jahr vielleicht.

Zwischen den Stages waren teilweise schon brutale Anstiege drin, das war mit 33 / 36 kein Vergnügen mehr. Nicht mit der langen Gabel und der flachen Geo mit dem langen Vivid. 
Wenigstens hatte ich Klickpedale dran sonst wär ich garantiert letzter geworden  

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juli 2013)

Respekt. Bin jetzt die ganze Zeit 30/36 gefahren und nach 1500hm hab ich es doch schon ordentlich in den Beinen gespürt. Da kann ich mir denken wie es mit 33/36 war. Dein Fahrwerk war aber auch so gar nicht renntauglich


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Respekt. Bin jetzt die ganze Zeit 30/36 gefahren und nach 1500hm hab ich es doch schon ordentlich in den Beinen gespürt. Da kann ich mir denken wie es mit 33/36 war. Dein Fahrwerk war aber auch so gar nicht renntauglich



Ja die Kombination war ein Fehler. Da haben sogar mir die Waden gefackelt. Wer mich kennt weiß dass das selten ist. 

Das Fahrwerk war wirklich die falsche Baustelle, mein vollster Ernst. Die Kiste war noch im Bikepark-Modus. Wat will ich da mit Gegenanstiegen und engen Kurven. 

Eigentlich suche ich nur Ausreden für meine fahrerische Inkompetenz.  

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo man Folie / Aufkleber bekommt die gut hält?
also z.b. am Steuerroh damit die Züge nicht scheuern.
evtl. Sitzstrebe gegen Kette usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

Kann man mit diesem Teil die ICB Lyrik auf 180mm umbauen ohne Probleme?

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Ersatzteile/Grundplatte-Solo-Air-Lyrik-180mm-2007-2013.html

Will flacheren Lenkwinkel


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2013)

3m


----------



## f4lkon (16. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo man Folie / Aufkleber bekommt die gut hält?
> also z.b. am Steuerroh damit die Züge nicht scheuern.
> evtl. Sitzstrebe gegen Kette usw.



An der Sitzstrebe habe ich weisses Isolierband. Sehr unauffällig, dick genug,günstig und hält gut.

Am Unterrohr hab ich Buchcoverfolie. Sehr dünn, hält nicht so gut, nicht empfehlenswert. Da such ich auch noch was gutes.


----------



## nino85 (16. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Kann man mit diesem Teil die ICB Lyrik auf 180mm umbauen ohne Probleme?
> 
> http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Ersatzteile/Grundplatte-Solo-Air-Lyrik-180mm-2007-2013.html
> 
> Will flacheren Lenkwinkel



Noch flacher? 

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein. Die Baseplate alleine reicht (leider) nicht. Um die Lyrik Solo Air auf 180mm zu bekommen, musst du ein paar 100 Euro rechnen - du brauchst unter anderem ein Domain-Casting.
Obs das für 1cm mehr Federweg bringt?


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2013)

hab mir eine ähnliche zu dieser hier über den Importeur besorgt, gutes Zeug!


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Noch flacher?
> 
> Und um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein. Die Baseplate alleine reicht (leider) nicht. Um die Lyrik Solo Air auf 180mm zu bekommen, musst du ein paar 100 Euro rechnen - du brauchst unter anderem ein Domain-Casting.
> Obs das für 1cm mehr Federweg bringt?



Ich finde mein M extrem agil. Da schadet der ein wenig flachere Winkel sicher nicht. Der Lenker würde ein wenig höher kommen. Auch kein Nachteil. Das niedrige Tretlager macht mir keine Probleme.

Ok ich brauch Casting 200 + Base Plate 12
Das zahlt sich nicht aus.
Ausser ich kann mein Casting verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (16. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Ich finde mein M extrem agil. Da schadet der ein wenig flachere Winkel sicher nicht. Der Lenker würde ein wenig höher kommen. Auch kein Nachteil. Das niedrige Tretlager macht mir keine Probleme.
> 
> Ok ich brauch Casting 200 + Base Plate 12
> Das zahlt sich nicht aus.
> Ausser ich kann mein Casting verkaufen...



Wenns hauptsächlich flacher werden soll, kannst ja noch die 650b-Ausfallenden ranbauen  Die sollten auch nochmal ein halbes Grad bringen.
Ansonsten: Lyrik verkaufen und Totem/36er kaufen/tauschen.


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wenns hauptsächlich flacher werden soll, kannst ja noch die 650b-Ausfallenden ranbauen  Die sollten auch nochmal ein halbes Grad bringen.
> Ansonsten: Lyrik verkaufen und Totem/36er kaufen/tauschen.



hab noch keine 650er ausfallenden.
werden nachgesendet.

möchte aber nicht dass der lenker noch weiter runtergeht.
daher lieber etwas mehr federweg.

totem ist eine idee. bin aber mit der lyrik mehr als zufrieden.
never change a running system


----------



## nino85 (16. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> hab noch keine 650er ausfallenden.
> werden nachgesendet.
> 
> möchte aber nicht dass der lenker noch weiter runtergeht.
> ...



Hehe - Sonst mach's wie ich: 40mm-Riser-Lenker bestellen. Dann bist 3cm höher und es kollidiert nichts mit dem Oberrohr (wenn du in deiner Größe da ein Problem mit hast).


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hehe - Sonst mach's wie ich: 40mm-Riser-Lenker bestellen. Dann bist 3cm höher und es kollidiert nichts mit dem Oberrohr (wenn du in deiner Größe da ein Problem mit hast).



stimmt, das ist die einfachste variante.


----------



## janifabi (16. Juli 2013)

Winkelsteuersatz wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
Alutech möchte einen bei Tange Seiki bauen lassen,
wecher dann auch in das ICB passen soll.


----------



## bansaiman (16. Juli 2013)

Ich habe zum Abdecken kleinerer Stellen doppelseitiges Klebeband genommen und auf der Außenseite das Papier entfernt und Folie wie nem Buchcover geklebt, hält super, ist imme rnoch relativ undauffällig und ist gleichzeitig ein Schalgschutz,d a das oppelseitigeKlebeband ja etwas dicker ist wie ne dünner Lage Neopren 
Auch unten, wo die Schaltzüge unterm Tretlager an der ISCG Aufnahme vorbeilaufen und am Ende der Kettenstrebe, wo der Schaltzug gerne unter dem Lagerpunkt reibt.
Habe den Titanfarbenen Rahmen, daher ist das heller Grau der Klebebands nciht so auffällig


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Winkelsteuersatz wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
> Alutech möchte einen bei Tange Seiki bauen lassen,
> wecher dann auch in das ICB passen soll.



mit winkelsteuersatz wird aber die front auch tiefer.
und die ist echt tief genug. zumindest bei M mit 110mm Steuerrohr.... und 2cm Spacer Maximum möglich....


----------



## janifabi (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo vscope,

warum sind nur 2cm Spacer möglich?

Du meinst schon die Spacer zwischen Steuersatz und Vorbau?
Ist doch abhängig auf welche Länge du dein Steuerrohr abgesägt hast.


Gruß
Eugen


----------



## nino85 (16. Juli 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo vscope,
> 
> warum sind nur 2cm Spacer möglich?
> 
> ...



Fahrrad XXL hat das Bike mit vier 5mm-Spacern ausgeliefert. Damit ist die maximale Spacerhöhe festgelegt  - Länger sägen kann leider noch keiner .


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2013)

Fox gibt zum Bleistift nur bis 3 cm Spacer frei...hab ich hier mal irgendwo gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2013)

RS gibt auch nciht mehr frei...
aber mehr als 3cm schaut auch .... aus...
dann lieber höherer lenker oder vorbau


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

das problem ist die verbindung aus dem sehr kurzen 110mm steuerrohr und nur 2cm spacer.
verkaufen der lyrik mit so einem kurzen schaft wird schwierig..
ich weiß das kurze steuerrohr macht sinn wenn  man auf 650b geht...

alles nicht so einfach


----------



## bansaiman (16. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> das problem ist die verbindung aus dem sehr kurzen 110mm steuerrohr und nur 2cm spacer.
> verkaufen der lyrik mit so einem kurzen schaft wird schwierig..
> ich weiß das kurze steuerrohr macht sinn wen  man auf 650b geht...
> 
> alles nicht so einfach




Da gibts nur eines:

unterm Vorbau 3cm und darüber schön weiter Türmchen bauen.

Gibt ne schön bescheidene optik


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Da gibts nur eines:
> 
> unterm Vorbau 3cm und darüber schön weiter Türmchen bauen.
> 
> Gibt ne schön bescheidene optik



Besser ein Turm als ein Lyrik die nicht verkaufbar ist.
650B umbau ist so ziehmlich teuer wenn man die lyrik nicht verkaufen kann.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juli 2013)

Ich sach ja, 2cm mehr Steuerrohr wären durchaus sinnvoll gewesen. Meinetwegen bei den kleinen Größen 1cm mehr und ab XL 2cm.


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

Sollte man für 2014 echt ändern.

Oder zumindest mehr Shaft lassen.
Mein Fritz hat da so einen Kegel als ersten Spacer.
Dann schauts auch nicht doof aus mit mehr Spacern...

Siehe:
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/fritzz-sl_01.jpg


----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2013)

ui das fritz hätte ich mir letztes JAhr fast gekauft.... bin ich froh das es das icb geworden ist


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ui das fritz hätte ich mir letztes JAhr fast gekauft.... bin ich froh das es das icb geworden ist



Das Fritzz ist ansich echt nicht schlecht aber das ICB schlägt es ehrlich gesagt in allen Belangen 
Die Fox 36 Talas RLC hat mich aber echt genervt....
Lyrik Rockz!


----------



## Kharne (16. Juli 2013)

Das Fritzz hatte den mit Abstand bescheidensten Hinterbau überhaupt. Degressiv bis zum 
geht-nicht-mehr und wurde mit HV Dämpfer ausgeliefert... 

So nen Kegel kannst du aber nur verwenden wenn du ne 1 1/8 oder tapered Gabel in nem
 1.5 Steuerrohr fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2013)

die kegel gibts auch passend zum icb. kommt eher auf den steuersatz an obs gut aussieht


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

aber bei 2cm spacer brauch ich keinen kegel.... 
es geht darum wenn es 2014 3cm sind, dass es nicht kacke aussieht...


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> stimmt, das ist die einfachste variante.



Wenn mal jemand über einen Carbonlenker mit 40mm Rise und mindestens 740mm stößt - bitte umgehend melden....


----------



## vscope (17. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Fritzz hatte den mit Abstand bescheidensten Hinterbau überhaupt. Degressiv bis zum
> geht-nicht-mehr und wurde mit HV Dämpfer ausgeliefert...
> 
> So nen Kegel kannst du aber nur verwenden wenn du ne 1 1/8 oder tapered Gabel in nem
> 1.5 Steuerrohr fährst.



habe die hv kammer komplett zugemacht.
danach wars schon ok.

naja, man kann ja einen kegel machen lassen der auch innen durch geht und der kegel aussen etwas niedriger ist. zier spacer


----------



## nmk (17. Juli 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mit Teflon-Flutschi (HKS GGV, Protone, Finish Line oder vergleichbar) nicht sparsam sein.



Hast Du Tipps zur Anwengung von GGV an der Gabel? So wie vom Hersteller empfohlen ins Schmieröl beimischen, oder an die Standrohre verteilen, an den Abstreifern (zusammen mit PM600?), nur auf den Schaumstoffringen?


----------



## Trailhunter72 (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hehe - Sonst mach's wie ich: 40mm-Riser-Lenker bestellen.



Wie fährt es sich denn mit so einem High-Riser?
Welchen Lenker hast du dir bestellt?

Mir persönlich ist die Front vom ICB auch etwas zu tief.
Druck aufs Vorderrad hin oder her - das beeinträchtigt meinen Wohlfühlfaktor bei steilem Gelände oder hohen Stufen, etc. negativ.
Und ich bin ein ausgesprochener Gewohnheitsmensch, sprich meine anderen Bikes haben alle eine deutlich höhere Front.

Ich überlege mir deshalb auch einen Lenker mit 30er oder gar 40er Rise zu zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (17. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn mal jemand über einen Carbonlenker mit 40mm Rise und mindestens 740mm stößt - bitte umgehend melden....



Sowas ist leider recht selten bei Carbon. Den höchsten mir bekannten Carbon Lenker baut Syntace (allerdings mit nur 35mm Rise):

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2756

Grundsätzlich haben mir die aktuellen Lenker alle viel zu wenig Up-Sweep. Verstehe gar nicht, warum Lenker, die in erster Linie für Räder gebaut werden, auf denen man im Stehen fährt (zumindest dann wenn es ankommt) bei Breiten jehnseits der 750mm so gerade sein können... 

Aktuell habe ich meinen Lenker fast so eingestellt, dass aus dem Back- ein Up- und aus dem Up- ein Front-Sweep wird. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich sach ja, 2cm mehr Steuerrohr wären durchaus sinnvoll gewesen. Meinetwegen bei den kleinen Größen 1cm mehr und ab XL 2cm.



...aber selbst das hätte netmal sein müssen, wenns Steuerrohr verhandelbar gewesen wäre

G.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2013)

also mir ist die front vom XL rahmen zu hoch. mit 170er lyrik, 10mm spacer und flachen vorbau. stand neulich neben einem Torque in M mit 180mm an der front, das torque war deutlich niedriger.

Würde meiner meinung nach der gewichtsverteilung auf den rädern zu gute kommen. So muss ich mich schon arg weit nach vorn bewegen, dass der druck da ist wo er hin soll. (was bei extrem steilen und technischen sachen ja nicht so schlecht ist, aber die mehrheit hier wird wohl eher einen anderen einsatzzweck haben  )


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juli 2013)

Ich seh schon wir werden viel Diskussionsstoff haben 

Ich hab jetzt auch die 170er Lyrik (die auch super hoch im Federweg bleibt), mit 20mm Rise und  25 oder 30mm Spacer. Und mir tun nach einer Langen Tour mit schwerem Rucksack immernoch die Arme weh. Ist zwar deutlich besser geworden, aber optimal ist anders.


----------



## vscope (17. Juli 2013)

Welcher Vector 7075 High5, High10 oder High20 ist eigentlich verbaut?
Ok i see. Ist eh schon der High20...


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juli 2013)

Hätte jemand eine Idee für eine obere Kettenführung,die günstig ist, auch für Kettenblätter < 28 geeignet ist und Kettenlinie < 48mm hat? 

Einen Umwerfer würde ich dazu ungern nehmen und ob das was ich hier gemacht habe taugt, muss sich auch noch zeigen. Das sind übrig gebliebene Zugführungen.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich seh schon wir werden viel Diskussionsstoff haben
> 
> Ich hab jetzt auch die 170er Lyrik (die auch super hoch im Federweg bleibt), mit 20mm Rise und  25 oder 30mm Spacer. Und mir tun nach einer Langen Tour mit schwerem Rucksack immernoch die Arme weh. Ist zwar deutlich besser geworden, aber optimal ist anders.




ich fahre zu wenig in der ebnene/ berg auf als das mir sowas probleme breiten könnte  

Beim ICB sollte man vorsichtig sein mit dem veralgemeinern von i.welchen eigenschaften. Durch die vielfältigen einsatzbereiche kann dem einem Eigenschaft xy total gefallen und dem anderen taugt es dann im speziellen einsatzgebiet wieder gar nicht!


----------



## osarias (18. Juli 2013)

Soo, mein Zusammenschnitt vom Rennlauf auf dem ICB online,...


----------



## Pintie (18. Juli 2013)

lustige Veranstaltung 
Waren die bikes am Anfang schon so dreckig das die alle mit schnee sauber machen wollten?

Hätte da irgendwie schiss das mich einer übern haufen fährt.

aber zeigt gut wofür das Bike gemacht ist. bock auf ballern video


----------



## Pintie (18. Juli 2013)

Frage zur Lyrik...

als 15ml öl pro Seite zur Schmierung unten ins Casting...

Habt ihr auch in der Luftkammer öl rein? wenn ich das richtig sehe sollen da 5ml rein?

Hab grad nur 2 Takter öl da, zur Schmierung sollte das ja trotzdem passen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Juli 2013)

ja mach ruhig. soll ja nur die dichtungen flutschen lassen.
wenns dann im bikepark anfäng blau zu qualmen, ist der schmierfilm gerissen


----------



## Pintie (18. Juli 2013)

hm nicht das die dann einen partikelfilter verlangen....


----------



## nino85 (18. Juli 2013)

Dann nimm aber bitte das hier: 

Putoline Erdbeere, das stinkt dann nicht so


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juli 2013)

So für die Deore,Slx,Xt, Saint Fahrer die weniger Leerweg beim Bremsen haben wollen. Einfache Anleitung:

Ihr braucht das http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1574_Mineraloel-Entlueftungskit-.html und für 25 Cent eine 10ml Spritze aus der Apotheke. Da passt der Gummischlauch perfekt drauf.

Nun füllt ihr so 4ml Mineralöl in die Spritze auf der der Schlauch bereits steckt.

Drückt den Kolben der Spritze, dass keine Luft mehr in Spritze und Schlauch ist. Die Flüssigkeit sollte nun bis an den Rand des Schlauches ragen.

Ihr entfernt den Gummistopfen vom Bleedingport und stülpt das Ende des Schlauches drüber. Falls sich da eine kleine Luftblase gebildet hat einfach etwas am Kolben der Spritze ziehen+drücken.

Nun Bleedingportmutter öffnen und etwas am Kolben der Spritze ziehen falls da noch was Luft war. Jetzt einfach etwas auf die Spritze drücken damit mehr Öl im System ist. Den Bleedingport zu schrauben.

Je fester ihr drückt sprich mehr Öl im System habt desto geringer der Leerweg.

Wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht muss man nicht mal Bremsbeläge und Rad ausbauen.


----------



## Pintie (18. Juli 2013)

Wurde im Zee Thread schon öfter so gemacht. Das funktioniert 2 Tage dann ist über die belagsnachstellung alles beim alten.

Das wirklich beste wenn einem der leerweg nicht gefällt: bremshebel weiter raus stellen. dann ist der druckpunkt weiter weg vom griff.


----------



## nino85 (18. Juli 2013)

... und dein Link funktioniert nicht - der zeigt auf "hier"


----------



## vscope (18. Juli 2013)

ich hab heute mit dem rockshox bleeding kit für die sattelstütze 4 bremsen befüllt. habe den zee 4 kolbensattel vom alten bike aufs ibc montiert. die zee hatte kein ispec daher nur der sattel.
resultat: feiner zu dosieren da weniger ruppeln, fading resistenter und noch mehr biss. dazu hat die slx noch die werkzeuglose griffweiteneinstellung.

beläge in der zee sind diese.
http://de.bbbcycling.com/bike-parts/disc-brake-pads/BBS-55S


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wurde im Zee Thread schon öfter so gemacht. Das funktioniert 2 Tage dann ist über die belagsnachstellung alles beim alten.
> 
> Das wirklich beste wenn einem der leerweg nicht gefällt: bremshebel weiter raus stellen. dann ist der druckpunkt weiter weg vom griff.



Ne, das Beste ist ein exakt ausgerichteter Bremssattel mit nicht schlagfreier Bremsscheibe, dann bleibts genau solange, bis man sich was gegen die Bremsscheibe haut und diese die Beläge etwas zurückdrücken beim Einschlag.

G.


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wurde im Zee Thread schon öfter so gemacht. Das funktioniert 2 Tage dann ist über die belagsnachstellung alles beim alten.
> 
> Das wirklich beste wenn einem der leerweg nicht gefällt: bremshebel weiter raus stellen. dann ist der druckpunkt weiter weg vom griff.



Hmm das werde ich mal beobachten. Eben nur kurz 20km gefahren und noch ist alles schön stramm. Wenn  es nicht so bleibt machts auch nichts. Stört mich nicht so aber ich wollte was basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (18. Juli 2013)

Frage: Was kann ich am Monarch tunen damit ich bei 80kilo und 30% Sag dennoch den ganzen Federweg nutze. Derzeit bleibe 1,5cm am Dämpfer frei. Auch im Bikepark... Motoröl kur habe ich gemacht. Bin ansich mit dem Verhalten sehr zufrieden aber vielleicht gibts ja einen trick um mehr herauszukitzeln...


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Frage: Was kann ich am Monarch tunen damit ich bei 80kilo und 30% Sag dennoch den ganzen Federweg nutze. Derzeit bleibe 1,5cm am Dämpfer frei. Auch im Bikepark... Motoröl kur habe ich gemacht. Bin ansich mit dem Verhalten sehr zufrieden aber vielleicht gibts ja einen trick um mehr herauszukitzeln...



Mehr essen  Ne mal Spaß beiseite.
1,5 cm bei 80kg ist aber arg viel. Haste mal geschaut wie stramm die Buchsen sind? Kannst du den Dämpfer, jeweils an 1 Punkt befestigt, noch leicht drehen?


----------



## Goldsprint (18. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich eben aus Versehen im falschen Thread gepostet hab, versuch ich es hier nochmal:

Ich komme gerade zurück von meinem Ausritt mit dem ICB 01 und bin total begeistert von der Geometrie. Es ist sowohl laufruhig als auch wendig.

Mit der Abstimmung des Fahrwerks hab ich aber so Probleme:
Der Hinterbau kommt mir extrem antriebsneutral vor. Ein Wippen kann ich beim Pedalieren nicht feststellen. Den Dämpfer fahr ich mit ca. 30% Sag. Im Vergleich zu meinem Stumpjumper arbeitet der Dämpfer allerdings nicht so aktiv. D. h. ein Abdrücken von Kanten ist kaum möglich. Leider kann man an dem Dämpfer nur den Rebound einstellen. Den habe ich auf 5 von 10, also genau in der Mitte.

Hinsichtlich der Gabel werde ich mal den Öl-Tipp ausprobieren.

Weiß jemand von euch bezüglich dem Dämpfer Rat?


----------



## sebbo87 (19. Juli 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu meinem Stumpjumper arbeitet der Dämpfer allerdings nicht so aktiv. D. h. ein Abdrücken von Kanten ist kaum möglich. Leider kann man an dem Dämpfer nur den Rebound einstellen. Den habe ich auf 5 von 10, also genau in der Mitte.



Weniger Klicks für die Zugstufe, würde ich vorschlagen. Meine ist ganz offen, ist allerdings auch der Monarch+..


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> die zee hatte kein ispec daher nur der sattel.


alle zee bremshebel haben ispec.... oder meinst du schalthebel?
für die bremshebel sollten die zwei silbernen teile im bild oben dabei gewesen sein. dann passen auch 14er ispec hebel.






vscope schrieb:


> Frage: Was kann ich am Monarch tunen damit ich  bei 80kilo und 30% Sag dennoch den ganzen Federweg nutze. Derzeit bleibe  1,5cm am Dämpfer frei. Auch im Bikepark... Motoröl kur habe ich  gemacht. Bin ansich mit dem Verhalten sehr zufrieden aber vielleicht  gibts ja einen trick um mehr herauszukitzeln...



Mein monarch + ist auch eine kleine diva. 
schwankt ein wenig in der performance.
- der blaue druckstufen hebel macht bei mir nicht viel unterschied. Man muss sich einbilden das man einen Unterschied merkt. (finde die Druckstufe generell etwas stark.
- bei 25%Sag nutze ich auch nicht den ganzen Federweg. Kann daher das zuspacern nicht ganz verstehen. (habe fahrfertig über 100kg).
hab schon überlegt ob RS im Dämpfer zu viel Öl rein hat? 
Vielleicht das Öl das in der Gabel zu wenig war


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juli 2013)

Gestern war ich mit einem Freund im Bikepark Braunlage - das erste Mal mit der Trailrakete... 

Die sind da gerade gut am Bauen auf den teils neu gemachten Pisten, ich hoffe, das wird gut. Eine neue Dirtline gibt es auf jeden Fall und wenn nicht alles täuscht bauen sie gerade einen Startturm dafür.
Die Strecken selbst sind so, wie man sie kennt - ungepflegt und dadurch sehr ruppig. Das ist zum Einen recht anstrengend und nicht wirklich flowig. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber ein gutes Training und vor allem ein sehr guter Materialtest.
Wir haben fünf Fahrten gemacht und dabei alle strecken mitgenommen. Sogar den oberen Teil vom Racetrack, den aber nicht komplett gefahren. Ist ja irre das Ding... 
Ich bin mit dem ICB definitiv schneller und entspannter unterwegs als mit dem GT Sanction vorher, und das ist mit Sicherheit kein schlechtes Bike. Der Radstand läuft einfach genial und 170 vernünftige Millimeter machen sich eben auch bemerkbar. Ich bin mit der Kombination langes Oberrohr (Größe L bei 1,79) plus 35er Vorbau einfach glücklich. Das Ding ist trotzdem verspielt und lässt sich auf Wurzelteppichen etc schön "leicht" machen und verhält sich super beim Springen.
Ich habe Dämpfer und Gabel einige Male zum Durchschlag gebracht, das waren aber die typischen bekackten Braunlage-Sprünge in Wurzeln oder gar Gegenhänge...ansonsten macht das komplette Stahlfahrwerk riesig Spaß.
Aber: ich brauch vorn und hinten eine vernünftig HS-Druckstufe, da bin ich mir jetzt sicher. Auf den Wurzel- oder Steinfeldern sind beide nicht agil genug, da fehlt mir etwas.
Ansosnten: meine schmalen Felgen mit 2.25 Reifen und Latexschlauch hinten haben alles easy verkraftet, die SLX-Bremsen sind absolut Bikepark-tauglich.
ICh hatte auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß! Trotz einiger Hinterlassenschaften auf meinem Körper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (19. Juli 2013)

Ich war gestern das erste Mail auf meinen Heimstrecken unterwegs.
Hier merkt am den Unterschied am Besten. Krass, man kann damit so verdammt schnell fahren... das macht einen fast Angst 

Fahre bei 1,79m  M mit 35mm Vorbau


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2013)

Vor allem sind die Abfahrten immer so schnell vorbei


----------



## vscope (19. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> alle zee bremshebel haben ispec.... oder meinst du schalthebel?
> für die bremshebel sollten die zwei silbernen teile im bild oben dabei gewesen sein. dann passen auch 14er ispec hebel.



Ich habe diese Hebel... Hab gar net lang geschaut ob kompatibel ehrlich gessagt.
http://images.fatbirds.co.uk/images...er_1000_mm_hose_2013.jpg?width=570&height=428


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

Zee ist generell ispeck kompatibel...


----------



## messias (19. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Krass, man kann damit so verdammt schnell fahren... das macht einen fast Angst



War für mich auch voll das Aha-Erlebnis. Eigentlich bin ich nur Cube Stereo mit 150/140mm auf ICB mit 160/150mm gewechselt, aber ich kann's auf einmal laufen lassen, als wär ich von einer CC-Feile auf nen Downhillbomber gewechselt. 
Weiß gar nicht, wie das werden soll, wenn ich mal 170mm/flach statt 150mm/steil probiere.


----------



## vscope (19. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mein monarch + ist auch eine kleine diva.
> schwankt ein wenig in der performance.
> - der blaue druckstufen hebel macht bei mir nicht viel unterschied. Man muss sich einbilden das man einen Unterschied merkt. (finde die Druckstufe generell etwas stark.
> - bei 25%Sag nutze ich auch nicht den ganzen Federweg. Kann daher das zuspacern nicht ganz verstehen. (habe fahrfertig über 100kg).
> ...



Bringt IFP oder PiggyBack Druck vermindern was?
Ansich passt der Dämpfer gut.
Nur die Endprogression ist zu hoch...


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

Ich kann halt nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie hier manche ihren Dämpfer zuspacern wollen - und so noch mehr progression wollen.
hab jetzt so 220psi drin (wie gesagt hab mit rucksack über 100kg).
die letzten 10-15mm hub bekomme ich da auch mutwillig nicht durch.

Und die Druckstufenverstellung ist bei mir nicht sehr wirksam. kann zwischen den 3 stufen keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich kann halt nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie hier manche ihren Dämpfer zuspacern wollen - und so noch mehr progression wollen.
> hab jetzt so 220psi drin (wie gesagt hab mit rucksack über 100kg).
> die letzten 10-15mm hub bekomme ich da auch mutwillig nicht durch.
> 
> Und die Druckstufenverstellung ist bei mir nicht sehr wirksam. kann zwischen den 3 stufen keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen.



Hmmh...rgendwie scheinen die Monarchen alle etwas unterschiedlich zu sein. Selbst ein Fahrwerkseinstellungslegasteniker würde bei meinen Monarchen den Unterschied der 3 Druckstufeneinstellungen merken

G.


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

vielleicht muss ich den mal zerlegen.

für mich ist das ein blauer dummy hebel.

mal sehen. irgendwas passt da nicht. weil zwischenzeitlich hat der schon besser gearbeitet.

Öl in die Lyrik hat übrigens spürbar was gebracht. Waren 2-3ml pro seite - jetzt 15...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2013)

Ich merke von dem Hebel auch praktisch nix. Ich bin da, bevor ihn Helmchen auseinander genommen hat, einmal mit der Hose Dirk hängen geblieben und hab ihn über Pos3 hinaus gedreht. Beim Zerlegen war kein Defekt erkennbar, aber beim Fahren merke ich wie Merlin nur marginale Unterschiede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike71 (19. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Öl in die Lyrik hat übrigens spürbar was gebracht. Waren 2-3ml pro seite - jetzt 15...



Ich hatte bei mir auch nur ein paar Tropfen drin  .... hat sich durch Öl jetzt spürbar verbessert 

Allerdings musste ich den Druck von 45psi auf 70psi erhöhen!

Außerdem steht die Gabel im ausgefederten Zustand bei ca.5% Sag. 
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

bei mir war sie anfangs bei fast 10% sag. 
hab dann einmal die luft komplett abgelassen und neu aufgepumpt dann ist sie ganz ausgefedert. Scheint zu viel druck in der negativ kammer gewesen zu sein.


----------



## vscope (19. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Bringt IFP oder PiggyBack Druck vermindern was?
> Ansich passt der Dämpfer gut.
> Nur die Endprogression ist zu hoch...



 @Lord Helmchen

Kannst du sagen ob PiggyBack Druck die Endprogression steuert?
Zugstufe/Druckstufe wäre ansich ok.
Nur die Federwegsausnutzung fehlt um 1-2cm... bei Merlin und mir.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich kann halt nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie hier manche ihren Dämpfer zuspacern wollen - und so noch mehr progression wollen.
> hab jetzt so 220psi drin (wie gesagt hab mit rucksack über 100kg).
> die letzten 10-15mm hub bekomme ich da auch mutwillig nicht durch.
> 
> Und die Druckstufenverstellung ist bei mir nicht sehr wirksam. kann zwischen den 3 stufen keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen.



klingt... ...kaputt!


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich kann halt nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie hier manche ihren Dämpfer zuspacern wollen - und so noch mehr progression wollen.
> hab jetzt so 220psi drin (wie gesagt hab mit rucksack über 100kg).
> die letzten 10-15mm hub bekomme ich da auch mutwillig nicht durch.
> 
> Und die Druckstufenverstellung ist bei mir nicht sehr wirksam. kann zwischen den 3 stufen keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen.



Der Hebel war bei mir auch nur spürbar, wenn's den Berg hochging. Da konnte man das Restwippen komplett abstellen. Im Stehen war aber bei meinem Gewicht (selbes wie bei dir) auch nicht viel Unterschied feststellbar.


----------



## vscope (19. Juli 2013)

bei mir selbiges... war beim rp23 auch nicht anders.
bug or feature?


----------



## vscope (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal den Pumpenadapter bestellt und werde wenn er da ist berichten obs was bringt


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

mit wippen hab ich in keiner einstellung ein problem - weil das bei allen 3 positionen nicht wirklich existiert.

Werde den mal zerlegen und schauen ob der blaue hebel nur ein dummy ist.
wobei das ja das Problem nicht ändert das ich die letzten 1-2 cm hub nicht nutzen kann.
wenn ich die luft ablasse bekomme ich den gummiring aber runter...


----------



## fabeltierkater (19. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute auch endlich mein ICB 02 gekriegt und werde morgen die erste Tour damit fahren, dann kommt auch ein Fahrbericht.

Hat jemand Tipps zur Grundeinstellung der Lyric, von der aus ich mich ans Optimum herantasten kann? (Gewicht: ca. 90 kg)

Was muss ich noch alles kontrollieren außer Drehmoment sämtlicher Schrauben/Schmierung der Lyric/Versatz der Wippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

kurz: einfach alles kontrollieren....


----------



## -Wally- (19. Juli 2013)

Moin,

also den Einstellbereich der Druckstufe des Monarch finde ich auch etwas mager. Beim Aufsitzen merke ich schon einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen den drei Einstellungen, aber die Welt isses wirklich nicht. Nachdem ich den Monarch in den Alpen auch mal ordentlich eingefahren habe, gefällt der mir auch garnicht mal schlecht...ich dachte eigentlich, ich lassen den fetten Roco TST-R drin, aber das Gewicht spare ich mir mittlerweile meistens.
Das schöne beim Roco ist aber, dass der bei rein gedrehtem TST richtig viel LowSpeed Druckstufe aufbaut, woduch das ICB "'nen ordentlichen Pop" bekommt.  

Die Federwegsausnutzung macht mich aber eben auch nachdenklich...anfangs bin ich den Monarch mit ca. 25% Sag gefahren, da hab ich aber viel zu wenig Federweg genutzt. (Komme mit Ausrüstung auch locker in einen dreistelligen Gewichtsbereich!)
Mit 30% Sag gings dann besser, wenn dann mal der Speed höher wurde und kleinere Sprungeinlagen dabei waren, dann hats perfekt gepasst, so fahre ich derzeit damit, wäre aber dennoch toll, wenn man den Hinterbau mit dem Dämpfer und dem Monarch auch mal mit weniger Sag fahren könnte, was mit dem Roco eigentlich ganz gut geht.

Was meine nun angeschaffte Lyrik Solo Air RC2 DH angeht so tut die Ihren Dienst zwar richtig gut, aber hat das gleiche Problem wie meine vorher im ICB gefahrene Helmchen-Totem RC2 DH Coil: Keine der Druckstufen ist verstellbar, zwar kann man wunderbar an den schönen Einstellrädchen drehen, aber es tut sich nichts...dafür hätte ich gerne noch ne Lösung...eine großzügig einstellbare LowSpeed Druckstufe ist nämlich ne richtig feine Sache, und ich hätte sowas auch gerne.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Juli 2013)

Also beim 14er merkt man mehr Unterschied beim Verstellen der Druckstufe (bei Druckstufentune M). Ich berichte weiter sobald ich das Ding wieder ins ICB stecke. Momentan muss er wo anders seine Pflicht tun.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## crossie (20. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> kurz: einfach alles kontrollieren....



hätte ich mal machen sollen. mir ist gestern fast die zugführung (also die halterungen + schraube) abgefallen. - und nicht nur eine davon.


----------



## Goldsprint (20. Juli 2013)

Ich brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe.

Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Dämpfer durch einen X-Fusion Vector Air HLR zu tauschen. Beim Einbau des neuen Dämpfers stellt sich für mich die Frage in welcher Reihenfolge die Dämpferbuchsen wieder eingesetzt werden. Es ist leider mein erstes Mal, dass ich einen Dämpfer wechsle.





Die vorstehenden Hülsen hab ich noch übrig. Die linke kommt wohl an die untere Dämpferaufnahme mit der dicken Seite nach außen, oder?

Wo kommt die rechte Hülse hin, oben oder unten, mit dem kleinen Rand nach innen oder außen?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## piilu (20. Juli 2013)

Normalerweise müsste beides für eine Dämpferausfnahme sein. Sprich du schiebst das länger Stück durch das Dämpferauge bis zum Anschlag auf der anderen Steite steht das dann über und dadrauf schiebst du dann das andere Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (20. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub, ich habs hinbekommen. Durch Zufall hab ich hier im Forum noch ein Foto eines verbauten Original-Dämpers gefunden.

Die dickeren Hülsen habe ich an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme verbaut. Und zwar so, dass das dickere Ende nach innen, also zum Dämpfer zeigt. Mit den dünneren Hülsen hab ich genauso verfahren, allerdings an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## bansaiman (21. Juli 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste beides für eine Dämpferausfnahme sein. Sprich du schiebst das länger Stück durch das Dämpferauge bis zum Anschlag auf der anderen Steite steht das dann über und dadrauf schiebst du dann das andere Teil



Ufff,wenn du nicht was ganz anderes meins als du schreibst ist das arg falsch.würde aber auch nicht passen ;-)
beide großen an ein Dämpferende,die kleinen ans obere.bei den Langen die dicke Seite nach innen ans dampfer Auge.
schonmal merken 

viel Spaß mit dem HLR berichte bitte unbedingt!!!


----------



## piilu (21. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ufff,wenn du nicht was ganz anderes meins als du schreibst ist das arg falsch.würde aber auch nicht passen ;-)
> beide großen an ein Dämpferende,die kleinen ans obere.bei den Langen die dicke Seite nach innen ans dampfer Auge.
> schonmal merken
> 
> viel Spaß mit dem HLR berichte bitte unbedingt!!!



Jepp dachte das wären normaler Dämpferbuchsen


----------



## bansaiman (21. Juli 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Jepp dachte das wären normaler Dämpferbuchsen



Das sind normale Dämpferbuchsen ;-)
Vllt meinst du Gleitlager


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Juli 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Also beim 14er merkt man mehr Unterschied beim Verstellen der Druckstufe (bei Druckstufentune M).


Kann ich bestätigen! Ich habe den 2014er aktuell im ICB verbaut. Bin vorher ebenfalls den 2013er gefahren.


----------



## captain_j (22. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich kann halt nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie hier manche ihren Dämpfer zuspacern wollen - und so noch mehr progression wollen.
> hab jetzt so 220psi drin (wie gesagt hab mit rucksack über 100kg).
> die letzten 10-15mm hub bekomme ich da auch mutwillig nicht durch.
> 
> Und die Druckstufenverstellung ist bei mir nicht sehr wirksam. kann zwischen den 3 stufen keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen.



Ich glaub der "kleine" Unterschied zwischen den 3 Stufen ist normal, fahr mal ein Stück "offen" den Berg hoch, dann mach sie ganz zu, da merkt man schon einen Unterschied.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ich muss den Dämpfer fast bis an das Max. aufpumpen um 30% Sag zu bekommen. Habe jetzt über 260 psi drinnen und 30% Sag. Habe 100kg (nackt). 

Mit den 30% nutze ich bei >1m Drops fast den ganzen Fw. Würd ja eigentlich passen.

Nur das ich den Dämpfer voll aufpumpen muss erscheint mir ein wenig merkwürdig, was sagen die andren 100kg Fahrer dazu?


----------



## Pintie (22. Juli 2013)

220psi bei 30%; 230psi bei 25% Sag. 
auch so um 100kg.

den Federweg nutzte ich nur bei 30% Sag.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Juli 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> Ich glaub der "kleine" Unterschied zwischen den 3 Stufen ist normal, fahr mal ein Stück "offen" den Berg hoch, dann mach sie ganz zu, da merkt man schon einen Unterschied.
> 
> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ich muss den Dämpfer fast bis an das Max. aufpumpen um 30% Sag zu bekommen. Habe jetzt über 260 psi drinnen und 30% Sag. Habe 100kg (nackt).
> 
> ...


Ui! Ich bin 106kg ohne Klamotten und liege weit unter 260 für knapp 28% Sag, wenn ich nicht völlig falsch liege. Müsste so bei 220 liegen, kann aber nachher nochmal nachgucken. Nutze für Trails ohne große Drops annähernd den Federweg aus, bisschen Reserve habe ich aber noch.


----------



## Micha-L (22. Juli 2013)

Redet Ihr dabei von der 150mm oder 170mm Einstellung? Das macht ja sicher auch noch viel aus?

Bei der Gabel krieg ich übrigens auch mit weniger Druck als empfohlen grade so 20% SAG (wiege nackt so 90kg). Das liegt sicher an der mangelden Schmierung. Wieviel Druck bei wieviel KG habt Ihr denn so in der Gabel?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Kharne (22. Juli 2013)

Liegt eher daran, dass die Angaben auf der Gabel für den Mond sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Juli 2013)

bei unseren Gewichten steht ja eh >99kg.  Diskriminierend...


----------



## Pintie (22. Juli 2013)

Am dämpfer sind bei mir so 220-230 PSI bei 170mm/steil und 100kg fällig

an der LYrik fahr ich so 70 psi


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juli 2013)

102kg fahrfertig (Mann bin ich schlank geworden...) - 220 PSI im Monarch Plus bei komplett zugespacerter Kammer (sonst Durchschläge).

Lyrik Solo Air 180mm mit  110 PSI. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (22. Juli 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 102kg fahrfertig (Mann bin ich schlank  geworden...)


bin gestern auch erschrocken... hatte nur noch 95kg.... wenn das so weiter geht brauch ich bald einen Gürtel. Tragt ihr Gürtel über oder unter dem Bauch?


@Lord Helmchen : wieviel Sag hast du bei den Drücken?

Ich schmeiße mal in den Raum das die Dämpferpumpen ordentlich ungenaue Manometer haben. da weichen die Angaben von pumpe zu pumpe scheinbar ordentlich voneinander ab.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juli 2013)

Hab meist ca. 10 RS Pumpen im Haus und die zeigen alle grob das Gleiche an.

Gabel und Hinterbau ca. 25% SAG. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hab meist ca. 10 RS Pumpen im Haus und die zeigen alle grob das Gleiche an.
> 
> Gabel und Hinterbau ca. 25% SAG.
> 
> ...



Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen mit der RS Pumpe. Bis zu 1,5Bar Abweichung

G.


----------



## captain_j (22. Juli 2013)

Könnte es daran liegen das ich 27.5" drauf habe? könnte das die +50psi ausmachen (für 30% Sag)?

Defekt kommt mir mein Dämpfer jedenfalls nicht vor....


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Juli 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> Könnte es daran liegen das ich 27.5" drauf habe? könnte das die +50psi ausmachen (für 30% Sag)?
> 
> Defekt kommt mir mein Dämpfer jedenfalls nicht vor....


Hab ebenfalls 27.5" drauf und gestern meinen Dämpfer mal auf glatte 30% Sag gesetzt. Da liege ich ziemlich genau bei 200 psi bei 108kg Systemgewicht und 170/steil.


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

hat jemand eine Dämpferpumpe über?
suche noch eine für unterwegs... 
Angebote gerne als PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (23. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Am dämpfer sind bei mir so 220-230 PSI bei 170mm/steil und 100kg fällig
> 
> an der LYrik fahr ich so 70 psi



Interessant. Fahre die Lyrik auch mit 70psi/25% Sag bei 80 kilo...
Dafür Lowspeed und Highspeed ganz offen.
Werd mal mit weniger PSI testen.

Beim Monarch fahre ich nun statt 26% nun 32% Sag und jetzt passts perfekt.
Federwegsausnutzung bis auf 6mm bei moderaten Strecke aber dennoch noch guten Pop. Ich bleib erstmal beim Monarch!

Das Bike ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Interessant. Fahre die Lyrik auch mit 70psi/25% Sag bei 80 kilo...
> Dafür Lowspeed und Highspeed ganz offen.
> Werd mal mit weniger PSI testen.
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Teil geht dermaßen gut


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

Gabel richtig einstellen....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Gabel richtig einstellen....
> Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube



Wie geil. "Aus dem Augenwinkel den SAG abzulesen"


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2013)

Klassiker


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2013)

Absoluter Klassiker

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2013)

Pfff - als echter Mountainbike-Flüsterer stelle ich den Sag nach Gehör ein und  wechsle Bremsbeläge und Reifen nach Geschmack...


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juli 2013)

und ich stelle fest, 150 - flach kommt sau geil auf technischen basteltrails!!!

Da kann man mit dem haufen sogar halbwegs präzise rumtrialen


----------



## f4lkon (24. Juli 2013)

Hab mir das bei dir schon so gedacht, als ich dein Setup eben in der Galerie gesehen habe. Machst du dann auch noch den Monarch zu?


----------



## Eisbein (25. Juli 2013)

manchmal ja, manchmal nein. Wichtiger ist mir da das aktiviert floodgate in der gabel


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr beim kletternan steilen Rampen einen deutlichen Unterschied feststellen können?
Komme erst in ein paaar Tagen zum Test der steilen Einstellung und fand in der 150mm flach das Kletterergebnis noch nciht ganz zufriedenstellend (auch 150 vorne)


----------



## vscope (26. Juli 2013)

Falls jemand wie ich einen Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise und etwas mehr Backsweep sucht...

Hier gibts grad welche sehr günstig:

*28,50 EUR
Crank Brothers Sage 2 30mm OS Riser Lenker 
*
*Einsatzbereich:* MTB Freeride
*Levelcode:* 2 (= Step Up)
*Material:* Aluminium 2014
*Vorbauklemmung:* 31,8mm
*Breite:* 780mm
*Rise:* 30mm
*Backsweep:* 9°
*Upsweep:* 5°
*Sonstiges:* sandgestrahltes Finish (schwarz), 2 Jahre Garantie
325 grams. 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35141_Sage-2-30mm-OS-Riser-Lenker-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2013)

Schade, ca. 100g zu schwer... 



vscope schrieb:


> Falls jemand wie ich einen Lneker mit etwas mehr Rise und etwas mehr Backsweep sucht...
> 
> Hier gibts grad welche sehr günstig:
> 
> ...


----------



## vscope (26. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Schade, ca. 100g zu schwer...



musst nur 100 drauflegen  also 1 pro gramm 

http://www.bikester.at/fahrradteile...dine-11-riser-lenker-780mm-carbon/300122.html

gemessen 220 gramm


----------



## Hardraider (26. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo man Folie / Aufkleber bekommt die gut hält?
> also z.b. am Steuerroh damit die Züge nicht scheuern.
> evtl. Sitzstrebe gegen Kette usw.



Hey,

ich habe Folie aus dem KFZ Bereich. Hält perfekt und lässt sich nass auch super bearbeiten. Wenn du noch was benötigst, sende ich dir was zu. 

Christian


----------



## nino85 (26. Juli 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe Folie aus dem KFZ Bereich. Hält perfekt und lässt sich nass auch super bearbeiten. Wenn du noch was benötigst, sende ich dir was zu.
> 
> Christian



Wie viel hast du denn noch übrig? Ich bräuchte auch noch etwas 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (26. Juli 2013)

Puh, 1qm wird das schon sein. 

Adresse per PM und ich schick dir ein Stück


----------



## Micha-L (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
habe grade gemerkt, dass meine Bremsbeläge ein wenig Spiel haben.

Wenn ich die Vorderradbremse ziehe und das Rad vor und zurück bewege gibt es ein knackendes Geräusch. Fühlt man auch im Lenker.

Ich dachte zuerst an den Steuersatz. Aber als ich das Rad dann auf den Kopf drehte und direkt am Rad drehte konnte ich feststellen, dass es die Bremsbeläge in der Bremszange sind, die ein wenig vor und zurück rutschen.

Ist das so normal oder sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## vscope (26. Juli 2013)

normal


----------



## Micha-L (26. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> normal



Danke. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Pintie (26. Juli 2013)

wenn man die splinte durch eine schraube ersetzt haben die etwas weniger spiel. ist aber völlig normal und macht auch nix.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35456_Belaghalteschraube-fuer-BR-M785-.html
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...elaghalteschraube-und-Ring-BRM785--24763.html

haben aber viele bike shops auch in der Werkstadt rumliegen.....


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2013)

Nochmal ein Fahreindruck von mir, weil ich jetzt fahrtechnisch wieder da unterwegs bin wo ich mich auch normaler weise bewege.

Hochalpine, technische, steile, zum teil enge/verwinkelte Trails. 

Vorher hatte ich ein recht kurzes bike mit steilen winkeln. In kombination mit meinem Trial-background bin ich auch entsprechend die engsten geschichten gefahren.

Mit dem ICB ist das bei mir komplett anders. Grade in extrem engen spitzkehren mit steinen drin und wenig platz drum herum, habe ich nun echt zu kämpfen. Da merkt man die länge des bikes (xl) deutlich negativ. 
Allerdings hab ich heut beobachtet das ich jetzt eher die direkteten linien fahre. Also statt der S-Spitzkehre, dann eher die hohe stufe.

Generell tut mir die geometrie aber schon gut, ich denke, wenn ich mich auf die ausmaße des bikes mal richtig eingeschossen hab, dann gehts auch besser. Heute war ja auch erst die 2. / 3. richtige tour. Jetzt startet ja erst die Hochtourensaison. 

Später gibts dann noch ein paar nette fotos vom ICB in action auf 3000m


----------



## bansaiman (28. Juli 2013)

Jetzt habe ich endlich mein Radel in fast fertiger Konfiguration im 170er Modus bewegen können und bin nun echt zufrieden.Geht auch echt super anch vorne, wenn die faulen Schenkel mal arbeiten 
170 steil mit getuntem Evolver ISX 6 und vorne 170mm Marzocchi CR.

In der einstellung bekomme ich das Rad, wirklich sehr steile Passagen hinauf, der grip ist auch bei mehr LSC dabei sehr gut. Bergab lässt es sich wunderbar in die kurven schmeißen und es liegt einfach bombe; man wird immer schneller und bremst ab und zu, um zu schauen, ob man noch schnell genug für den Kurs zu Stehen käme ;-) weil´s einem so abartig schnell vorkommt.
Der Dämpfer läuft Hammer! Offen nur minimale Bewegung sichtbar, mit LSC rein auch bei richtig hektischem Tritt -> Stille 
Steht super im FW und spricht sensibel an, Federwegausnutzung ist sinnvoll: als ich vorhin einen starkabfallenden Zielhügel von 5 M Höhe einen großen Teil gedropt bin und pünktlich zur Progression mit vollem Gewicht auflag, hatte ich noch 2mm vom HUb übrig und wurde dabei weich abgefangen. Beim sonstigen Pesen waren bisher 4mm übrig, auch bei einem Drop von 1,30 m ins fast Flat. Also die letzten 5mm des Hubs werden für die größeren Sachen als Reserve genutzt und beim Rest kann ich einfach komfortabel, aber auch mit aktiver Mitte nach Herzenslaune spielen.
Die Kombi ICB Hinterbau und Evolver ISX 6 -> SAHNE 
(Wiege übrigens fahrfertig 94 kg)

Die Gabel ist in Ordnung aber taucht auch bei voller LSC beim Bremsen bis auf 4-6 cm Resthub ab. Außerdem wirkt sich die LSC auch spürbar auf den Rebound aus. Da werde ich wohl etwas ÖL bei der Luftfeder zugeben müssen als "LSC-Unterstützung" was das Bremstauchen angeht. Aber die Zocchi musste eh nur her, da meine alte gabel, die ich dem Remedy aufgedrückt hatte, zu niedrig baut. Daher ist es eine Übergangsgabel.
Da kommt dann entweder ne Vengeance HLR Coil (hat ja auch 650b Option) oder ne neue Manitou ab Herbst  rein. Schauen wir mal.

Aber Alles in Allem schonmal super!
Mitte august geht´s 2 Wochen nach Saalbach. Komplettprogramm Tour und liftunterstütztes Hügelrunterfahren  bin gespannt!


----------



## vscope (28. Juli 2013)

Heute die 38 grad genutzt um eine runde zu fahren. Bei der abfahrt
Nach 100 meter 2 speichen nippel gerisssen. Gleich nebeneinander.
Das gab einen achter daß sich das hinterrad nicht mehr drehte... danach 45 minuten rad auf den rücken zurück zum auto 
Morgen lass ich den lrs beim local dealer neu einnippeln


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2013)

45min tragen ist eh nichts. Bei uns waren's heute immernoch entspannte 3 stunden. Aber bei temperaturen die die 20°C nicht groß überstiegen.

Achja: Steine/felsen können speichen einfach so zerreißen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (28. Juli 2013)

Bei mir bisher keine Verluste. Klopf auf Holz.

Ich habe auchmal gegoogled, finde aber keine anderen betroffenen Hersteller und Sun Ringle scheint die Aftermarket LRS auch nicht zurück zu rufen.

Vielleicht, weil sie normal rote Nippel verbauen, bei uns aber schwarze? Vllt waren die ja schlecht. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2013)

Es gibt auch andere Bikebauer die betroffen sind. Könnte aber sein dass da auch schwarze Nippel drin sind.


----------



## vscope (29. Juli 2013)

Probleme gibts nur am Hinterrad.
Vorne alles Paletti. Ich glaube, entweder hat man ein Kack Wheel erwischt, 
dann ist alles im Eimer oder man hat Glück und alles Paletti 
Das Hinterrad war auch von haus aus mit enormer Speichenspannung.
Vielleicht liegts auch daran...


----------



## vscope (29. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 45min tragen ist eh nichts. Bei uns waren's heute immernoch entspannte 3 stunden. Aber bei temperaturen die die 20°C nicht groß überstiegen.
> 
> Achja: Steine/felsen können speichen einfach so zerreißen!



3 Stunden Bike tragen? Na servas...
Wie machst du das. Legst du etwas unter?
Mein Nacken ist heute leicht druck-sensitiv


----------



## LandyChris (29. Juli 2013)

Der ein oder andere legt Schaumstoffrollen/ Polster unter bzw. befestigt die am Rucksack-dort wo das Bike aufliegt. Ich habe es auf meinen Schultern (das Torque ist hier feiner als mein altes Bike), und lege es zwischendurch auf den Rucksack. Die ersten 1,2 Touren spürt man es, dann ist man es einigermaßen gewöhnt.


----------



## kunschi (29. Juli 2013)

gibt es "neue" Eindrücke bzgl der Hinterbausteifigkeit? ist das nun wirklich merkbar?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2013)

kunschi schrieb:


> gibt es "neue" Eindrücke bzgl der Hinterbausteifigkeit? ist das nun wirklich merkbar?
> 
> danke



Kommt drauf an was du vorher oder zusätzlich noch für ein Rad fährst

G.


----------



## f4lkon (29. Juli 2013)

Merkbar ist es mehr aber auch nicht wie ich finde.


----------



## Pintie (29. Juli 2013)

mein altes war weicher 
Ich finde die Steifigkeit angemessen.


----------



## visionthing (29. Juli 2013)

Deutlich spürbar wenn man z.B. schnell einen Anlieger spitz anfährt und das Hinterrad reinknallt. Im direkten vergleich mit meinem Demo hatte ich am Carver teilweise das Gefühl ich hätte einen Platten. Muss man sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Deutlich spürbar wenn man z.B. schnell einen Anlieger spitz anfährt und das Hinterrad reinknallt. Im direkten vergleich mit meinem Demo hatte ich am Carver teilweise das Gefühl ich hätte einen Platten. Muss man sich dran gewöhnen.



Um dein Beispiel mal auf mein Gefühl zu übertragen. In solchen Situationen habe ich Gegensatz zum Switch, Izimu, Shova und Nucleon das Gefühl ich hab Allradlenkung 

G.


----------



## kunschi (29. Juli 2013)

ich fahre ein nomad, es interessiert mich aber für einen freund...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. Juli 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Deutlich spürbar wenn man z.B. schnell einen Anlieger spitz anfährt und das Hinterrad reinknallt. Im direkten vergleich mit meinem Demo hatte ich am Carver teilweise das Gefühl ich hätte einen Platten. Muss man sich dran gewöhnen.


Das kann ich zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht bestätigen...


----------



## visionthing (29. Juli 2013)

Das ist bestimmt stark vom eigenen Fahrstil und sicher auch vom Gewicht abhängig. Im vergleich zu meinem vorigen Enduro ist der vergleich auch ein ganz anderer und die Steifigkeit kaum niedriger, das Demo ist einfach extrem steif im Vergleich.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. Juli 2013)

ja, denke ich auch. ich fahr knapp 2bar, 650b, das Rad auf 28% SAG und wiege inkl. Gear 110kg. Bei mir passt soweit alles


----------



## TheMerge (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne bei meinem ICB 02 die Züge kürzen (Bremse, Schaltung & Sattelstützr), da diese ersten viel zu lang sind und dazu nicht über kreuz verlegt wurden. :-(

Für die Kürzung der Bremsen benötige ich ja eine neue Olive und Stift.
Könnt ihr mir sagen welche ich genau brauche und wo ich diese bestellen kann.
Bei Bike-Components bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden, da es für alle anderen Ausführungen was gibt nur nicht für die M675.

Benötige ich auch was für die Züge der Schaltung und der Sattelstütze?

Bin MTB Neuling, deswegen die ganzen Fragen! ;-)

Thx
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (29. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Probleme gibts nur am Hinterrad.
> Vorne alles Paletti. Ich glaube, entweder hat man ein Kack Wheel erwischt,
> dann ist alles im Eimer oder man hat Glück und alles Paletti
> Das Hinterrad war auch von haus aus mit enormer Speichenspannung.
> Vielleicht liegts auch daran...



Die enorme Speichenspannung ist mir auch aufgefallen. An meinem Hinterrad waren wohl 7 weitere Nippel defekt (nur einer gerissen), jetzt mal abwarten bis ichs wieder habe. Und bei erster Gelegenheit werden alle alten Nippel getauscht..


----------



## bansaiman (31. Juli 2013)

So, wird mal Zeit für nen Teile- und Rahmentauschthread.

Wer halt gerne andere Farbkombis oder ähnliches ausprobieren will, der möge sich hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10818149#post10818149

mit anderen in Kontakt setzen


----------



## icemlmo (31. Juli 2013)

Verdammt, jetzt sind die Steine da, aber die ICB Rahmen in L weg!


----------



## vscope (31. Juli 2013)

@icemlmo

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd


----------



## icemlmo (31. Juli 2013)

Ui, vielleicht wird das noch etwas. @vscope: Danke dir!


----------



## corratec1234 (31. Juli 2013)

man man,
ich saß gestern auf einem icb in größe L, eigentlich benötige ich die rahmen in größe M aber das passte direkt, fand das oberrohr nicht zu lang oder sowas. 
nur wenn ich mal absteigen muss!, dann kann es in der körpermitte schmerzhaft werden.

welche schrittlänge habt ihr bei größe M bzw. L?

gruß mike


----------



## vscope (31. Juli 2013)

heute mein hinterrad vom nippeltausch zurück. hab dabei den ibex hinten gegen einen mountain king 2.4 protection getauscht. das rollt gleich besser 
der ibex hinten ist bei langen touren echt eine qual finde ich... vorne aber genial.


----------



## Micha-L (31. Juli 2013)

Gute Idee. 

Gibts den grade irgendwo im Angebot?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## vscope (31. Juli 2013)

hab ihn bei amazon inkl versand für 39 gekauft.
geht übrigens super easy tubeless drauf. der onza dagegen ist echt eine tortur wenn man den tubeless verbauen will....
ps: fährt hier niemand tubeless?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (31. Juli 2013)

@corratec123: Fahr ein L bei 86cm Schrittlänge. Passt super.
 @vscope Ich fahr die onzas tubless. War etwas nervig es zu bewerkstelligen aber fahren sich sehr gut und haben ordentlich grip. Rollen im Wald bei wenig Druck sehr gut. Ich bin da aber auch schmerzfrei was Rollwiderstand angeht


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2013)

Moin zusammen!

Ich habe mal eine Frage die nicht direkt aufs ICB-Setup abzielt. Montiert es jemand von euch auf einem Thule G6 LED Träger? Bei meinem XL wird das mit dem Radstand schon echt schwierig, obwohl der Träger ausreichend breit ist. Das Manko sind die zu kurzen Kunststofflaschen zur Laufradbefestigung. Die Rahmenklemme passt ja gut oberhalb des Dämpfers ans Sitzrohr.

Danke & LG
Jens


----------



## Pintie (1. August 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> ps: fährt hier niemand tubeless?



Bin ich eine Zeitlang, aber das mit Milch war mir irgendwann zu viel bastelei. Es ist nicht leichter und Platten hatte ich genau so viele. Vom Luftverlust zu schweigen.
Wäre das Tublesskit beim Bike dabei gewesen hätte ich es mal wieder probiert. 
Wenn ich mal wieder auf Tubless gehe dann nur mit UST reifen auf UST Felge. Da war ich ganz zufrieden damit. (Bis auf die Schwalbe UST Reifen die ständig Löcher hatten).

Meine Erfahrung sagt mir das Schlauch nicht schwerer sein muss, nicht wirklich spürbar besser rollt (zumindest wenn man es sich nicht einredet) und man schnell mal einen Reifen wechseln oder Platten flicken kann.

Reifen:

Ich find die Onzas gar nicht mal so schlecht. Grip ist gut, vielleicht kleinere Schwächen wenns Nass wird. Rollwiderstand ist ordentlich hoch - da gebe ich recht. 
Wenn die runter sind gehe ich wohl auf Conti Baron 2,3 oder 2,5 Vorne und Baron oder RQ 2,4 hinten. (Protection + Latex)



JENSeits schrieb:


> Thule Träger? Bei meinem XL wird das mit dem Radstand schon echt schwierig, obwohl der Träger ausreichend breit ist.



Habe auch XL und einen ähnlichen Träger.
Das mit dem Radstand passt schon. Die Räder müssen ja nur dran gezurrt werden. Da sehe ich kein Problem. Bei XXL wäre es dann wohl interessant.

Da ist das bike dann breiter als manches auto. Mein Bike ist ges. 1,98m lang...


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2013)

Das ist dann das Problem. Die Zurrgurte sind fast zukurz. Auf jeder Seite gehen sie nur 2 Klicks rein, das ist mir zuwenig (Sicherheitsreserven mag ich haben) und zudem ziemlich unhandlich. Vorher mitm Spicy hat das besser geklappt.
Thule Support konnte mir keine größeren "Bänder" besorgen, werde mir also selbst etwas einfallen lassen ...
Breiter als das Auto ists noch nicht, würde mich aber auch nicht so riesig stören ...  Aber mit 650B Ausfallenden (die würd ich für den Bikepark wohl drauf machen wollen) wird das mit den Kinsttoffriemen nichts mehr im aktuellen Zustand ... 

LG Jens


----------



## Pintie (1. August 2013)

ja die waren bei mir eh schenll hin. hab da normale Spanngurte dran


----------



## crossie (1. August 2013)

kurze anmerkung in den raum geworfen (für evtl kommende modelljahre?) 

'ne kettenführung irgendeiner art und weise beim ICB01 wäre der wahnsinn. 

mir haut's das ding alle 20m runter, wenn ich mal bergab prügel... bisschen nervig. 
hab mir jetzt mal so 'n 30 euro dartmoor führungsdingsi bestellt, das müsste ja dann hoffentlich behoben sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2013)

Eine Rolle unten ist zumindest schonmal die halbe Miete

Aber wikrklich sorglos wirds erst, wenn am gut Geld investiert. Gerade bei Kettenführungen sollte man da auch net auf den Preis schauen.

G.


----------



## Pintie (1. August 2013)

Gebt mir mal einen Rat ob ich jetzt die 170er gegen 175er Kurbeln tauschen soll.

Hab Angst das ich dann noch öfter Bodenkontakt habe. Tretlager ist halt schon tief....
Auf der anderen Seite ist 175mm ergonomischer bei 195 Körpergröße...


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2013)

Ich hab sie montiert und die erste Runde hat keinen Bodenkontakt ergeben. Ich würds machen!
(Ich 196cm)


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2013)

Jens, hast du die gabel schon abgesenkt? Das reduziert ja auch gut den Radstand!

Ich hab auch n thule träger, aber noch ein recht alten und da hab ich keine probleme.


----------



## f4lkon (1. August 2013)

Hast du denn einen Unterschied gespürt? Bin Jahre lang 175mm gefahren und merke jetzt mit 170mm keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Pintie (1. August 2013)

ich bin lange 180 gefahren... da merkt man dann schon einen unterschied.
Man hat einfach mehr hub. Subjektiv fährt man da energiesparender.


----------



## vscope (1. August 2013)

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren nur mehr tubeless mit stans und hatte seit
dem keinen einzigen platten mehr. da waren auch 3 tage freeride in finale ligure dabei wo alle dh-schlauch fahrer mindestens 1 platten hatten.


----------



## f4lkon (1. August 2013)

Ich bin auch super zufrieden und die Dichtmilch hat auch schon erfolgreich zwei fette Dornen, die ich rausgezogen habe abgedichtet. Nur man sollte sich an den Onzas echt am  besten mit Kompressor und zu zweit versuchen. Dann geht es ganz leicht und schnell. Ich frage mich aber warum das beim Hans sogar mit der Standpumpe so einfach ging.


----------



## vscope (1. August 2013)

Ich verwende jetzt sowas: 
habe einen der aufsätze auf die presta grösse abgeschnitten.
http://www.amazon.de/Doppelhubpumpe-f%C3%BCr-Luftbetten-und-matratzen/dp/B0000A9GXG
das gute an den teilen ist das riesige luftvolumen pro hub und der preis 

damit ging der onza dann drauf. bei der tankstelle mit dem dortigen kompressor hatte ich kein glück....


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2013)

Die Gabel absenken sehe ich nicht ein. Ich habe das Rad wie gesagt 4 mal die Woche aufm Träger um schnell eine Runde fahren zukönnen. Die 8km zum Wald hin schaffe ich zeitlich bedingt meist nicht bzw. das ist mir den Sprit dann wert.
Ich werde mir von unseren Azubis evtl. mal etwas fertigen lassen. Nen Alustück das dafür sorgt das die Kunststoffriemen 2-3cm später montiert werden. Das dürfte dann schon ausreichen. Die Sun Ringle bauen ziemlich hoch, oder?

Ich werde mich Heute / Morgen das erste mal an die Dichtmilch rantrauen. Dann bekommt das ICB bei mir Muddy Mary Freeride 2,35" vorn, und nen gleich großen Hans Dampf hinten. Mal sehen wie sich die Kombination macht.Wollte eigentlich wieder den fetten Albert hinten haben, aber hab dann doch mal etwas neues genommen  Mal sehen wie das wird. Neue Sattelklemme gibts dann auch mit dazu, damit ich zur Not ohne Werkzeug die Reverb noch weiter runter bekomme.

Ob ich die Kurbellänge gemerkt habe? Nein, liegt aber auch wohl daran das ich noch keine 100km Gesamt mit dem Ding gefahren bin. Vllt 40km mit der 170er wo man sich eh erstmal ans Rad gewöhnen muss und mit der 175er Gestern vllt 8km ... Denke aber das haut gut hin, gerade bei der Körpergröße. Dürfte in den Kurven ja auch minimal mehr Grip geben (rein theoretisch).

Hat jemand von euch schonmal diesen X-Fix Schlüssel in der Syntace Achse montiert? Ich überlege mir das Teil anzuschaffen .. Dann hat man immer Werkzeug dabei!


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (1. August 2013)

Das Ding sieht aber auch brutal aus  Hat mein Dad auch für sein Schlauchboot.

Btw. hab eben eine Spielerei im Androidmarket gefunden. Clinometer. Ist auf dem Galaxy Nexus sogar richtig genau (bis auf 0,3°). Hab damit eben mal schnell ein paar Winkel am Bike vermessen


----------



## vscope (1. August 2013)

Probiers mal mit der .. geht echt gut.

Ventil rausdrehen. Reifen mit Seifenschaum rundherum einschmieren. Schlauchboot Pumpe aufstecken 2-3 Hübe.
Sollte danach schon ca. 1 Bar haben.
Pumpe abziehen. Finger aufs offene Presta.
Ventil wieder einschrauben ohne dass die ganze luft raus geht ... und dann mit normaler Standpumpe
auf 3 Bar pumpen bis der Reifen schön reinploppt!
2 Minuten so stehen lassen.

Danach wieder Ventil raus, luft nicht auf einen schlag rauslassen sonder eher langsam mit dem finger steuern. 
dabei achten das der reifen selbst nicht mehr verformt wird. Am besten wo aufhängen an der Felge.
Dichtmilch über Presta reinfüllen. Ventil rein und mit der normalen Standpumpe aufpumpen. Fertig.


----------



## Mike71 (1. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Gebt mir mal einen Rat ob ich jetzt die 170er gegen 175er Kurbeln tauschen soll.
> 
> Hab Angst das ich dann noch öfter Bodenkontakt habe. Tretlager ist halt schon tief....
> Auf der anderen Seite ist 175mm ergonomischer bei 195 Körpergröße...



Ich hab auch auf 175mm gewechselt und es trampelt sich merklich leichter.
Ein öfteren Bodenkontakt habe ich zwischen den Kurbeln nicht festgestellt, zum alten Bike aber schon


----------



## Pintie (1. August 2013)

ok. dann werde ich auf die 175er tauschen.
danke für die tipps


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wenn noch jemand von 170 auf 175 gehen wollen sollte, hätte ich noch zwei XT-Kurbeln in 175mm-Länge und unterschiedlichen Gebrauchszuständen, die ich gegen ne 170er Shimanokurbel ggf eintauschen würde.


----------



## bansaiman (2. August 2013)

Wenn noch jemand sich im Aufbau befindet und schicke Bremsscheiben sucht. hier werden die gerade gÃ¼nstig rausgehauen,tubeless ventile gibts auch fÃ¼r 9 â¬das paar.

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=50


----------



## icemlmo (2. August 2013)

Wie sieht's mit denen aus, die sich im Aufbau befinden und noch keinen Rahmen haben? 
Wenn jemand einen Rahmen in L abzugeben hat, bitte melden!


----------



## cytrax (2. August 2013)

Vom ICB02 ist in der aktuellen Freeride ein Bericht drin


----------



## vscope (2. August 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Vom ICB02 ist in der aktuellen Freeride ein Bericht drin



Die nächste FREERIDE erscheint am 07. August 2013 ...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (2. August 2013)

ABO


----------



## vscope (2. August 2013)

I see  Und was sagens zum ICB?


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Na lass mal was hören


----------



## cytrax (2. August 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/203756

Ich hoffe man erkennts ein bissl^^ ansonsten aus meiner Gallerie runzerziehn und zoomen


----------



## vscope (2. August 2013)

Mach die Fotos lieber raus.
Sonst gibts Copyright Probleme ...

Lenkwinkel 64°


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Nice, danke dir! Verstehe nur nicht warum die dann nicht das 03er genommen haben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. August 2013)

lol. sehr objektiver test 

ok den vivid vom radon würd ich nehmen. 
Aber Bike Typisch gewinnt das viel teurere bike... (wieviel Seiten Werbung von Radon sind in dem Heft?)


----------



## vscope (2. August 2013)

steht ja drinnen dass sie kein icb03 bekommen haben.
die 650B ausfallenden wurden gar nicht erwähnt....


----------



## cytrax (2. August 2013)

Ich lass es noch ne Stunde drin dann muss ich zur Arbeit und nehms dann raus.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> (wieviel Seiten Werbung von Radon sind in dem Heft?)



Keine


----------



## OJMad (2. August 2013)

Mich irritiert eher der Sitzwinkel.
Alles andere kann ich nachvollziehen


----------



## bansaiman (2. August 2013)

hmmm, unser lW ist doch effektiv nicht so flach, ich dachte,d er läge auch über 74,4 
Naja, aber bei 1700 Euro mehr wäre das Carver aber nochmal 0,5 Kilo leichter :-D als das Radon und die geometrieverstellung sollte sich doch eigentlich schon positiv gegenüber dem anderen Radel bemerkbar machen, oder? Sprich mit Vivid Air, leichterem LRS und anderen Gewichtssparenden Teilen, müsste es das Swoop überflügeln . . . 
natürlich ist der Test nciht schlecht ausgefallen, aber etwas unfair ist´s schon -gut haben sie eingestanden- trotzdem


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2013)

flacher sitzwinkel... auf deren geoskizzen liegt der unterschied bei 0,5°. Das dann als merklich flacher zu beschreiben... naja


----------



## Enrgy (2. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> natürlich ist der Test nciht schlecht ausgefallen, aber etwas unfair ist´s schon -gut haben sie eingestanden- trotzdem



das radon hat doch in den wirklich wichtigen punkten - der optik - ganz klar den kürzeren gezogen. müllmann-farben und 80er muster, geht mal garnicht in der schlange vorm lift! dafür edles elox-blau am icb, unbezahlbar!

btw, die hätten mal die laufräder und dämpfer tauschen sollen und schon sähe die sache anders aus.
dazu kommen die kleinigkeiten, die ja gerade durch die ewigen diskussionen hier herausgearbeitet wurden. zugführung, ausfaller, flip-chip, kettenstrebenabdeckung und und und ...
das sind nämlich alles details, die jedem von uns auf den sack gehen bei den kisten von der stange und das radon ziegt das dann als paradebeispiel, wo die entwicklung einen schlußstrich zieht. wenn einmal die kinematik vom hinterbau stimmt und die winkel ok sind, noch schnell a bissi hydroforming im corporate design und dann schnell ab nach taiwan mit dem auftrag. züge etc. kann man dann später machen, und so versendertypisch hingeschixxen sieht es dann auch aus.
für mich also ist das icb der klare gewinner!


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> btw, die hätten mal die laufräder und dämpfer tauschen sollen und schon sähe die sache anders aus.
> dazu kommen die kleinigkeiten, die ja gerade durch die ewigen diskussionen hier herausgearbeitet wurden. zugführung, ausfaller, flip-chip, kettenstrebenabdeckung und und und ...
> das sind nämlich alles details, die jedem von uns auf den sack gehen bei den kisten von der stange und das radon ziegt das dann als paradebeispiel, wo die entwicklung einen schlußstrich zieht. wenn einmal die kinematik vom hinterbau stimmt und die winkel ok sind, noch schnell a bissi hydroforming im corporate design und dann schnell ab nach taiwan mit dem auftrag. züge etc. kann man dann später machen, und so versendertypisch hingeschixxen sieht es dann auch aus.
> für mich also ist das icb der klare gewinner!



Eh wieso noch so viel bla bla du hast es doch schon gesagt. Mann, Elox-blau und es sieht teurer aus!  Mehr hätten die nicht schreiben müssen. Naja ok vllt hätten sie noch sagen sollen, dass Opa Bodo wohl noch nen Tütchen Gummibären dem Swoop beigelegt hat.


----------



## kopis (2. August 2013)

also die gemessene Geoabweichung am ICB ist für mein Empfinden schon nicht ohne! Jetzt kommt zur Wippenproblematik noch eine deutliche Abweichung SW dazu :-(
Aber das sind einfach die Anfangsschwierigkeiten durch die wir gehen müssen


----------



## Daniel12 (2. August 2013)

ich komme mit dem Sitzwinkel bestens klar, mir egal ob flacher oder steiler als geplant, der Vortrieb des Bikes ist top!

heute nacht geht es mit dem Bock nach Livigno 1 Woche Bergtrails shredden, mal sehen wie es sich dort so schlägt... aber ich erwarte nur Gutes 

die Laufräder habe ich vorsorglich mal getauscht nachdem ich letzte Woche einen freundlichen Anruf von XXL bekommen habe wo ich über die RR-Aktion zu den Rädern informiert wurde. Habe alle Speichen fest gedrückt und gezogen, nicht ein Nippel machte nen Muks, aber in den Bergen will man halt keine Überraschungen erleben.

jemand demnächst Interesse an nem neu eingespeichten Charger Pro LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (2. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand sich im Aufbau befindet und schicke Bremsscheiben sucht. hier werden die gerade günstig rausgehauen,tubeless ventile gibts auch für 9 das paar.
> 
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=50





ah noch was, kennt/fährt jemand diese Scheiben? da ich für meine 2. LRS noch einen Satz Scheiben suche und die Shimanos kaum aufzutreiben sind (für faires Geld) würde ich die mal testen.


----------



## bansaiman (2. August 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ah noch was, kennt/fährt jemand diese Scheiben? da ich für meine 2. LRS noch einen Satz Scheiben suche und die Shimanos kaum aufzutreiben sind (für faires Geld) würde ich die mal testen.




Fahre die im ICB und im Voltage also auch DH. Laufen, sind gerade und bleiben es auch während meine Avids schon mehrfach verbogen waren ;-)
Habe mir gestern 1 neue draufgemacht,d a ich jetzt vorne und hinten 203 fahre.
Bremskraft profitiert auch spürbar davon 
Versand sind nur ca. 3 


----------



## Daniel12 (2. August 2013)

top, dann probiere ich die mal aus!


----------



## vscope (2. August 2013)

habe heute auch diese bestellt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. August 2013)

Muahaha. Test verloren wegen Dämpfer performance. Greato.


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Muahaha. Test verloren wegen Dämpfer performance. Greato.



Mehr Details


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. August 2013)

Ich hab schon reichlich zum Dämpfer geschrieben dass M/M nicht ganz optimal ist...


----------



## DerBresi (2. August 2013)

so jungs, wie schaut das aus mit dämpfer tuning, irgendwie ist die kiste knalle hard hinten, ich wiege 90-91 kilo nackt, dämpfer ist voll zu gespacered. 

habe jetzt bei 220-230 psi 30 % sag und noch 25% federweg über.

wie wirken sich die spacer aus ?

zB was bewirken 2 spacer weniger und mehr druck, wird die kiste dann weicher am ende und nutzt den federweg besser?

danke für die antworten


----------



## visionthing (2. August 2013)

Knallhart? Ich finde die Kiste grenzwertig soft und hätte gern eine deutlich härtere Druckstufe. So unterschiedlich sind die Empfindungen, Wahnsinn. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (3. August 2013)

Generell wÃ¤re es glaub ich sinnvoll bei der dÃ¤mpferdiskussion das eigene gewicht mitanzugeben. Ich fahre den monarch mit 125psi =30â sag bei 80 kilo. Federweg wird schÃ¶n genutzt. Zugstufe voll offen. Finde dieses setup gut. Schluckt schÃ¶n, hat aber genug pop.


----------



## DerBresi (3. August 2013)

ja wieviel spacer fahrt ihr bei wieviel gewicht und druck ?


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2013)

Dass das Setup jemand anderem taugt, heißt noch lange nicht, dass es Dir passt. Einfach mal rumspielen...


----------



## f4lkon (3. August 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> ja wieviel spacer fahrt ihr bei wieviel gewicht und druck ?



Da die meisten den Federweg nicht ganz nutzen konnten werden wohl die meisten ohne Spacer fahren.


----------



## DerBresi (3. August 2013)

also dann mal 4 spacer rausnhemen und dann testen


----------



## Kilonewton (3. August 2013)

Wenn er den hub trotz richtigem sag nicht nutzt ist er zu progressiv, also die luftkammmer zu klein.
Würde auch mal spacer rausnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (3. August 2013)

ich glaub da gehen die Wünsche echt auseinander.

ich:95kg ; keine Spacer, 230 psi. 28,5% Sag  wenig zugstufe. Druckstufe je nach weg aber eher offen.

nutzte den Federweg ganz gut. 5% Durchschlagschutz oder so.


----------



## mhedder (3. August 2013)

Kilonewton schrieb:


> Wenn er den hub trotz richtigem sag nicht nutzt ist er zu progressiv, also die luftkammmer zu klein.
> Würde auch mal spacer rausnehmen



Würde ich auch so sehen. Bei mir ist eher das Problem, dass ich bei gut 25%SAG und ca. 75kg Körpergewicht schon beim Absprung zu einem höheren Bunny Hop den Hinterbau fast komplett komprimiere. 
Bei Sprüngen, die nicht ganz sauber in die Schräge gelandet sind, ist da schnell Sense mit Federweg. Ich würde jetzt erstmal die Luftkammer zu 50% zupflastern...

Gruß Marc


----------



## DerBresi (3. August 2013)

genau so siehts aus, der letzte rest is zu progressiev beim landen  vorher ist alles sahne...

ich mach mal 4 spacer raus also nur 50% der spacer drin, und dann so 220-240 psi irgendwo sollte es sich einpendeln, hoffe ich


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. August 2013)

110kg Systemgewicht, M/M, nicht extra gespacert, 170 steil, funktioniert top


----------



## Pintie (3. August 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> 170 steil,



so habe soeben die 500km Marke geschafft. Und bin noch nichts anderes als 170 steil gefahren (nur mal kurz 650er Enden)

Habe gar kein Bedürfniss was anderes einzu stellen. geht rauf und runter super


----------



## Airflyer (3. August 2013)

Ich fahre den Monarch mit ca. 200 psi bei 80 kg und bin soweit ich das beurteilen kann ziemlich zufrieden damit, Sag ist ca. 30 %.

Ich habe allerdings noch ein Problem mit der Lyrik, nach der Ölkur lief die echt gut. Nur musste ich jetzt den Ventileinsatz tauschen, seitdem habe ich den Eindruck dass die Federhärte viel höher ist. Wenn ich die Luft komplett ablasse kann ich die Gabel noch nicht mal voll komprimieren. Habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht bei dem wechsel des Ventileinsates oder ist da sonst irgendetwas kaputt?


----------



## vscope (3. August 2013)

strange, fahre 30% sag bei 80 kilo bei 135psi... wie gibts das?


----------



## f4lkon (3. August 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> strange, fahre 30% sag bei 80 kilo bei 135psi... wie gibts das?



Frag ich mich auch. Ich habe mit 70kg noch bei keinem Dämpfer weniger als 140 Psi gehabt. Fahre am Durolux 190 psi mit 25% SAG. Das Teil geht einfach richtig gut.


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> strange, fahre 30% sag bei 80 kilo bei 135psi... wie gibts das?



Die eine Pumpe zeigt 20% zu viel an, die andere 30% zu wenig. Oder irgendwie 
so. Vergleichbar sind die Werte im Normalfall eh nur mit ein und derselben Pumpe.


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2013)

hohe stufen sind des XL's freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2013)

sauba, sog i!


----------



## vscope (3. August 2013)

rechts daneben wärs viel leichter gegangen!


----------



## Zara Bernard (3. August 2013)

Wer mit dem Monarch nicht hundertprozentig zufrieden ist, sollte ihn einschicken.

Man bekommt dann normalerweise einen perfekt laufenden Monarch zurück.


----------



## DerBresi (3. August 2013)

Moin,

ich habe hier nochn Fox RP2 aus meinem alten rad mit gleicher einbaulänge und hub und diesen werten

Velocity/Compression Tune L (low, softes Einfedern)
Rebound Tune L (low, langsames Ausfedern)
Boostvalve 200

würde das sinn machen mal im ICB zu testen?

oder past L so garnicht, weil ihr öfter schreibt M/M wäre net so das beste?


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> rechts daneben wärs viel leichter gegangen!



Falsch! da war die Stufe noch höher.


----------



## vscope (4. August 2013)

ich meinte ganz im vordergrund


----------



## bansaiman (4. August 2013)

Kann F4lkon nur zustimmen.also DÃ¤mpfer ohne IFP ist der suntour Top.nicht uberdampft und stabil im fw.mit lsc 4 von 8 klicks wippfrei.
also der kommt jetzt als Ersatz ins haus,falls der manitou evolver isx 6 mal zum service muss.
der Evolver lÃ¤uft Ã¼brigens Top, ob mit 20% oder 30% sag.einstellen muss ich nicht mal viel und der lÃ¤uft.durchrauschen gibts da nicht und ich hab bisher bei grÃ¶Ãerer (1,30 ins flat bei 94 kg Fahrergewicht) aber noch nicht maximaler Belastung 62 von 64 (ja ist richtig, 64mm) genutzt; bei komplett offener hsc und grÃ¶Ãtem Volumen im piggy. Das heiÃt fÃ¼r hÃ¤rteres GelÃ¤uf habe ich noch 2mm Reserve und viel DÃ¤mpfung sowie 3 weitere Stufen kleinerem Volumens im IFP. Ich bin ab Mitte Agust 2 W in Saalbach und dann werde ich ja sehen, wie viel da noch nÃ¶tig ist und bei welchen Einstellungen ich lande. Da gibtÂ´s hÃ¶chstens noch ne Nachjustage vom Tuner und dann ist alles in Butter! B-)

Aber fÃ¼r 160 â¬ inkl. Wartung und Tuning habe ich ne Mega Preis/Leistung und nen besseren DÃ¤mpfer kann ich mir momentan nicht wÃ¼nschen.
Und die Huber Bushings waren nach dem Verkauf vom Monarch auch mit drin


----------



## Pintie (7. August 2013)

Wollte mal meine Erkenntnisse nach der *500 km Wartung* zum besten geben.

- das blaue Eloxal schaut super aus - aber an Stellen wo mal ein Stein hinkommt oder Kette oder SchaltzÃ¼ge sollte man Folie verwenden. Ein schlag und man hat silber statt blau...
Bei mir ist das : Kettenseite an der Sitzstrebe; Steuerrohr und linke Kettenstrebe nach AuÃen.

- Die Rolle der KefÃ¼ ist fest. Die geht auf beiden seiten an der Halterung an. Muss da mal Scheiben rein machen. Die Rolle sollte man wohl sowieso Ã¶fter sauber machen.

- Mein Fehler: hatte beim ZÃ¼ge kÃ¼rzen nicht darauf geachtet wie die bei XXL verlegt wurden. Habe die schaltzÃ¼ge jetzt Ã¼ber kreuz und sie sind etwas kurz... hÃ¤tte ich aufpassen mÃ¼ssen. 

- Die Welle am Tretlager - Yoke war viel zu fest von Werk zugeknallt. Im Ergebnis ist eins der Lager schon komplett hinÃ¼ber. Also so ein 61902 2RS. Drehte sich wie ein groÃer E-Motor... Danke Taiwan.
Die werden jetzt mit Keramik ersetzt. Falls die halten gebe ich bescheid. Habe da eine Quelle. kosten aber so 10â¬ / StÃ¼ck. Falls die gut sind kann man die bei mir beziehen. Will aber erst sicher gehen.

- die Reverb hat ein wenig Spiel nach vorne und hinten. (das spiel das man den sattel etwas drehen kann ist ja normal).

- das Schaltwerk ist etwas wackelig. sprich auch spiel. funktioniert aber. 

Hat man die Fehler bei der Montage mal beseitigt hÃ¤lt sich der VerschleiÃ wirklich in Grenzen. Das nÃ¤chste mal baue ich wieder selber auf. Nachdem ich das Bike jetzt mal wirklich komplett zerlegt habe ist es schon unglaublich wie schlecht die Montage war.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Dann berichte mal wie du die Lager raus bekommen hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (7. August 2013)

ja lustig.... ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen das das geil ist...

werd mir da wohl einen passenden bolzen drehen. und hoffen das die Kugeln den Außenring mitnehmen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Bei DER Passung die Stefan da rein konstruiert hat befürchte ich das der Aussenring drin bleibt. Wir haben die Lager alle nur mit ner Nuss und dem großen Schraubstock rein bekommen. Mit Gewindestange und U-Scheiben war da nix zu holen.


----------



## Pintie (7. August 2013)

Hm. Vorschläge wie es gehen könnte?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Stefan hat zwar die Schulter vom Lagersitz nicht Bündig mit der Lagerschale gemacht, so dass man einen kleinen Überstand hat, aber das hilft höchstens beim Zweiten Lager wenn man sich einen passenden Dorn dreht. Weiß nicht ob man mit der Dübel-Variante weit kommt.
 @Stefan.Stark:
Gib mal ein paar Tips wie man die Hauptlager raus bekommt!


----------



## Pintie (7. August 2013)

stefan hat mir schon geantwortet. 
Klingt möglich:

"[FONT="]Selbst wenn erstmal nur der Innenring raus kommt ist das kein Problem. Mit einem dünnen Splintentreiber, einem Schlitzschraubendreher oder ähnlichem kannst Du in die Rille des Außenrings "greifen" und dann das Lager austreiben. Musst natürlich immer am Umfang entlang wandern, damit sich das Ding nicht verkeilt"[/FONT]


----------



## DerBresi (7. August 2013)

mm ich frag mich gerade warum ihr die lager jetzt schon ausbauen wollt ?  ich habe bei meinem alten rad nach run 2200-2500 kilometer die lager gewechselt die rau liefen und dies lager waren wesenltich kleiner als die im ICB, ich denke diese werden wesenltich läger halten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Hat Merlin doch geschrieben. Weil ein nicht zwingend kompetenter Mechaniker die Dinger zu stark vorgespannt hat sind sie jetzt schon Grütze. Ich will nur wissen wie es geht. Nochmal als Zusammenfassung...


----------



## DerBresi (7. August 2013)

d.h. ich geh jetzt in den keller und check obs auch bei mir der fall ist, drissss


----------



## -Wally- (7. August 2013)

Wäre das gewichtsmäßig oder produktionstechnisch denn eigentlich soviel aufwändiger gewesen, wenn man dem Rahmen spannbare Lagersitze verpasst hätte? Ich hatte das damals als es um den Rahmen ging mal vorgeschlagen, ist aber keiner weiter drauf ein gegangen, ich habs aber mal bei nem Rahmen gesehen und fands dermaßen geil...oder bringt das wiederum schwerwiegende Probleme mit sich? 
Ich mach ja auch alles selbst am Radel, aber sowas wie ein Lagertausch ist immer mein Alptraum, daher hoffe ich mal, dass die verbauten Teile lange halten.

Ich hatte Anfang Juni in den Alpen schon fast gedacht dass ich die ersten Probleme in die Richtung bekomme, weil mein Rahmen auf einmal klackerte...waren aber nur die Schrauben die auf dem Wippenlager liegen, die hatten sich gelöst...

Ach übrigens bei einer dieser Schrauben hat sich bei mir oben am Kopf eine dünne Schicht abgelöst, diese Schicht mit dem Carver Logo drin, ist bei einer Schraube einfach abgeblättert, hab ich so ach noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Besser ist das. Die Achse darf nur soweit vorgespannt dass alles Spielfrei läuft, dann wird mit der Madenschraube gesichert!
Also ERST die Madenschraube raus drehen!


----------



## DerBresi (7. August 2013)

sieht ganz gut aus, sobald ich nen ersatz für meinen hinterbau bekomme, dann werde ich das wohl oder übel auseinander bauen müssen.


----------



## DerBresi (7. August 2013)

kommt man hier vom tretlager von hinten an die lager ran ? ich hatte hier sowas gelesen weis aber nimmer wo, dann kann man ja von da ne schraube durch und das lager mit umgekehrter nuss einfach rausziehen ??

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1319513

oder hier

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/8z/yx/8zyxjkmx30pu/original_image.jpg?0

das ist durchgängig oder ?


----------



## Kilonewton (7. August 2013)

Wär mal ein hübsches detail wenn der durchbruch groß genug wär um ne nuss oder ne fette u-scheibe durch zu bekommen!


----------



## DerBresi (7. August 2013)

das würde das auspressen ganz schön vereinfachen, was für ne nummer steht den auf den lagern?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Die Nummer hat Merlin vorhin auch rein geschrieben...
Bringt dir aber erstmal nix. Du musst wissen welchen Durchmesser die Bohrung in der Anlageschulter hat, und deine Scheibe muss da Aufs 10tel rein passen. Der Äussere Lagerring steht nur ein paar zehntel über die Anlageschulter rüber. 
Achja, und man hat die Lager nicht per Gewindestange und Mutter einpressen können. Daher bezweifle ich dass man sie so raus bekommt...


----------



## benzinkanister (7. August 2013)

Ich hab sie mit ner gewindestange reinbekommen. Dann bekomm ich sie auch wieder mit einer raus wenn da ne scheibe reinpasst. Den durchmesser bekommt man sicher von stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (7. August 2013)

zum rausziehen ist doch egal ob du nur am inneren ring ziehst ?? Defekt ist das lager ja eh, der innen käfig im lager für die kugeln sollte da kräftig genug sein das du sie ohne probs rausbekommst mit aussen ring.

Beim einpressen solltest du nur auf den aussenring ansetzen. das ist schon echt komisch das du sie nicht mit gewinde stange und U-scheiben reinbekommst, was passiert den?

vor dem einpressen das lager für ne Halbe stunde ins eisfach, wirk manchmal echte wunder........!!!!!

was für ne nummer steht den auf den lagern 600x 2RS CN ???? ich habs leider gerade nicht auseinander das rad


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Wenn das Lager zu fest sitzt fetzt du den Innenring raus und der Aussenring bleibt drin. Deshalb besser auch Aussen ziehen. Meine gingen nur per Schraubstock rein.


----------



## DerBresi (7. August 2013)

wenn wir wüssten was auf dem lager steht dann kann man die daten einfach aus der tabele rauslesen für die nummern und buchstaben die auf dem lager stehen, wie z.B. Steht auf dem Schwarzen plastik ring 698rs dann hat das Lager die masse 8x19x6 mm. 8mm ist dann der innen ring im druchmesser, 19mm hat der aussendurchmesser und breit ist das ganze 6mm.

ich habe schon das ein oder andere lager getauscht und wenn dann ist mir die gewinde stange bzw die schraube abgedreht gerissen, das lager hatte nichtmals ne macke, es lief vieleicht nochn ticken unrunder danach, aber es war ja vorher schon defekt also macht das nichts....

vieleicht sollte noch geklärt werden ob das lager ein führungskäfig besitz, dafür ggf einfach die rs dichtung mit einem feinen messer aushebeln videos gibs on mass auf youtube usw... ich denke aber nicht das hier es rillen kugelager ohne führungskäfig gibt.


die lager an der wippe und sitzstrebe müssten *628 2rs / 8x24x8 mm *sein, die hauptlager sind vom inndenruchmesser grösser, also vieleicht 15x??x??*
*


----------



## bansaiman (7. August 2013)

Habe folgendes Problem
Hinterbauknacken kennen wir ja,ABER bei meinem Hinterbau liegt kein spiel vor,nichts wackelt.anfangs habe ich alle schrauben gelöst und die Lager gefettet.dann gabs kein knacken,habe auch nicht zwischendurch irgendeine schraube festgeballert.jedoch lose scheint auch nichts zu sein.und wenn ich jetzt berghoch in nem höheren Gang fahre,wo ich mehr kraft aufwende,knarzt es.
hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und schon die Lösung?

da ich ja kein spiel habe,werde ich wohl nicht am ausfallende ne unterlegscheibe verwenden müssen,wie es bei hinterbauten mit spiel war,oder?


----------



## Pintie (7. August 2013)

also zu paar von den fragen....
 ich wil lager tauschen weil zumindest eins sich kaum noch drehen lässt. 
modell ist 61902 2rs. 
ich hatte das schon öfter das die innerreien rausfliegen ... gerade bei so dünnringlagern. 
werde es probieren. mal sehen. komme aber wohl erst nächste woche dazu.

vorgespannte rollenlager find ich auch gut , sind halt schwerer und brauchen mehr bauraum


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Sorry Bresi, aber teilweise hab ich den Eindruck du liest nur die Hälfte. Merlin schreibt doch in seinem ersten Posting heute von nem 61902 2RS...
Worauf ich nochmal hingewiesen hatte. 
Wenn du über den gesamten Durchmesser drücken willst hilft dir der Aussendurchmesser nur bedingt weiter, weil dein Druckwerkzeug numal kleiner sein muss als die Anlageschulter innen. Und groß genug um noch auf dem Aussenring aufzulisten. Und du musst erstmal das Werkzeug in den Rahmen gefummelt kriegen...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sorry Bresi, aber teilweise hab ich den Eindruck du liest nur die Hälfte. ...



Ich hätte auf ein Viertel getippt

G.


----------



## f4lkon (7. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Habe folgendes Problem
> Hinterbauknacken kennen wir ja,ABER bei meinem Hinterbau liegt kein spiel vor,nichts wackelt.anfangs habe ich alle schrauben gelöst und die Lager gefettet.dann gabs kein knacken,habe auch nicht zwischendurch irgendeine schraube festgeballert.jedoch lose scheint auch nichts zu sein.und wenn ich jetzt berghoch in nem höheren Gang fahre,wo ich mehr kraft aufwende,knarzt es.
> hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und schon die Lösung?
> 
> da ich ja kein spiel habe,werde ich wohl nicht am ausfallende ne unterlegscheibe verwenden müssen,wie es bei hinterbauten mit spiel war,oder?



Es könnte dennoch der Horstlink sein auch wenn beim wackeln kein Spiel bemerkbar ist. Einfacher Test. Nimm nen Drehmo stell 6-7nm ein und zieh mal an. Dreht sich dann der Bolzen mit? Kannst es natürlich auch von Hand machen. 6-8nm hat man irgendwann im Handgelenk.


----------



## DerBresi (7. August 2013)

da stehts, jau, hatte ich überlesen, nunja, sorry, Masse sind also 15 / 28 / 7mm und gn8

wen man mal genau hinschaut mishandelt son hinterbau einfach nur die lager, es ist ja eher eine winkel belastung und nicht wie beim Rollschuhfahren oder Rollerbladen die umdrehnungs belastung wofür lager eingentlich geschaffen sind....umd seine lager ordenltich und gleichmässig zu belasten sollte man ab und an mal die lager von hand weiter drehen sodass man sie gleichmäässig verschleist.... war nur so nen gedanke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

lol .... und wie genau drehst du die Weiter?

wenn du nur den Innenring weiter drehst hast nix gewonnen. Nur das der Außenring noch schneller verschleißt. und damit schnell Spiel rein kommt.

P.s. im Anhang nochmal die Stückliste mit lagern.


----------



## DerBresi (8. August 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> war nur so nen gedanke...



du müsstest die lager natürlich auspressen und weiter gedreht einpressen damit nicht die gleiche stelle vom aussen ring belastet würde. da sind wir dann aber nacher bei der frage was verschleist mehr die kugeln oder die bahn im aussen ring....wenn du die ausgebaut hast machts normalerweise keinen sinn alte wieder einzupressen.... bei den lager preisen....


danke für die stückliste.. ich hoffe die brauche ich in ca 2000 kilometern mal wenn dann wirklich mal nen lager rauf läuft.......


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

ist keine Frage... wenn man ständig die Lager ein und auspresst verschleißt der Rahmen als erstes... 
Und man bekommt die amerikanischen Wurfpassungen. also lager einfach in den Rahmen rein werfen....

Lustig finde ich das jedes Lager im Rahmen von einem anderen Hersteller ist...
Egal ob Metall oder Keramik - die nächsten kommen aus W-Germany...


----------



## Mike71 (8. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Achse darf nur soweit vorgespannt dass alles Spielfrei läuft, dann wird mit der Madenschraube gesichert!
> Also ERST die Madenschraube raus drehen!



Ich würde gerne bei mir die Vorspannung mal kontrollieren.

Hat jemand vielleicht die Vorspannung in "Nm" vorliegen, damit man das mal vergleichen kann?


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

wenn du einen Dremo schlüssel brauchst ist das schon zu viel.

Würd mal sagen so 4Nm reichen völlig.


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wenn du nur den Innenring weiter drehst hast nix gewonnen...




die kugeln werden beim drehen des innenrings mit verschwenkt. also liegen sie nach der drehaktion auch auf einer anderen stelle des außenrings 


ich glaub, ihr macht euch da zuviele gedanken um verschleiß und mögliche verhinderungsmethoden.
solange das/die lager nicht wie beschrieben axial zu stark vorgespannt wird, halten die teile. bei meinem alten jekyll (eingelenker, also keine weitere abstützung) haben die lager 8 jahre überlebt.

ideal wären kegelrollenlager. nur ist da die abdichtung nicht so leicht hinzubekommen bei dem geringen raum, der da zur verfügung steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

äh ja... aber der Außenring der an der stelle schon mehr verschleiß hat  sorgt dafür das du alles nur beschleunigst. 

entweder komplett drehen oder gar nicht. so einfach.

und ja. wenn man das bike vernünftig zusammenbaut hält das auch. 
bei den Komplettbikes darf man da aber wohl nicht damit rechnen.

Vielleicht sollte man in Zukunft keine Dämpferpumpen sondern Dremo schlüssel zum bike verkaufen. Und zwar geeicht das sie 5Nm zu viel anzeigen.
Wenn ich zuschaue wie viele die Teile verwenden ... dieses Klick + 30° um sicher zu gehen....


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ... dieses Klick + 30° um sicher zu gehen....





naja, ihr macht dat schon.


----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Habe folgendes Problem
> Hinterbauknacken kennen wir ja,ABER bei meinem Hinterbau liegt kein spiel vor,nichts wackelt.anfangs habe ich alle schrauben gelöst und die Lager gefettet.dann gabs kein knacken,habe auch nicht zwischendurch irgendeine schraube festgeballert.jedoch lose scheint auch nichts zu sein.und wenn ich jetzt berghoch in nem höheren Gang fahre,wo ich mehr kraft aufwende,knarzt es.
> hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und schon die Lösung?
> 
> da ich ja kein spiel habe,werde ich wohl nicht am ausfallende ne unterlegscheibe verwenden müssen,wie es bei hinterbauten mit spiel war,oder?



Ausfallende(n) demontieren, säubern, fetten und wieder einbauen. Das gleiche mit dem X-Flip-Chip. War bei mir der auslöser für knarzen.


----------



## f4lkon (8. August 2013)

@Merlin7: kannst du es etwas genauer beschreiben wie sich das eine Lager bei dir anfühlt? Wenn ich in meins den Finger stecke und dann drehe spüre ich die Kugeln. Es dreht sich nicht besonders schwer.

Für die Leute die einen genauen Wert zum vorspannen brauchen. Bei 3,4 nm hab ich kein Spiel und es ist nicht zu fest.


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

@f4lkon  bei einem ist es etwas rauh, so wie bei dir man spürt die Kugeln. 
beim anderen ist es schon gerastert... Man muss den Finger schon richtig reindrücken um das drehen zu können. rauhes drehen wäre da eine untertreibung.

____


Nachdem ich mal die Datenblätter gewälzt habe bin ich zur Erkenntnis  gekommen das Keramik lager wohl nicht so ganz das richtige sind im  Rahmen...

Stoßbelastungen können die halt nicht so gut ab. Gibt  da zwar auch Keramiken die das packen müssten, aber die sind einfach  viel zu teuer. und billige sind billig nicht günstig...

Hab da so mittelteure geschenkt bekommen, werde die aber nicht verwenden. Zumindest ist mir vom Hersteller versprochen worden das die nicht lange leben bei Stößen.

______

Werde also SKF Lager verbauen.

Dazu eine Frage...

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Ersatz Lagersatz ?

Ich würde da gleich 10 oder 20 Stück pro Lager bestellen - also für 5 oder 10 Rahmen.

Ist dann doch günstiger als jeweils 2 zu kaufen.

ein Satz Lager, also 2* Tretlager, 2*wippe, 2*sitzstrebe würde so auf 20-25 kommen (SKF)


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

Hm ist doch teuer als gedacht. zumindest wenn ich mal von 5 Rahmen ausgehe.

SKF 6000-2RSH = 2,75â¬
SKF 61902-2RS1 = 8â¬
EZO 628 2RS = 9â¬

das 628 ist bei SKF nicht lieferbar, aber EZO (japan) ist da auch sehr gut. 

man braucht jedes 2 mal +porto 
= 40,50 â¬ pro satz. Wie gesagt bei 5 komplett SÃ¤tzen. 
bei 10 Satz wÃ¤ren es 37â¬ fÃ¼r die 6 Lager.  

ich frag mal nach wo man bei weniger bzw mehr landen wÃ¼rde.
Man kann auch noname nehmen , dann kommt man auf 15â¬ - das ist dann das was verbaut ist. Auf dauer sind die Qualitativ hochwertigeren aber gÃ¼nstiger... (kein Rost usw gel Hasifisch...).


----------



## Lindwurm (8. August 2013)

@Merlin7
Würde auch einen Satz nehmen . 

Ich geh mal davon aus das Problem mit der Lagerwelle betrifft auch die Rahmen Käufer.
Werd in naher Zukunft mal alles auseinander schrauben. Knacken vom Horst hab ich schon behoben . Bin mal gespannt wie kräftig der Mechaniker war.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

Lindwurm schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie kräftig der Mechaniker war.



damit schaft auch der kleine Asiate 1.000 Nm


----------



## f4lkon (8. August 2013)

Dazu muss er das Teil erstmal gehoben bekommen  Zwei Hauptlager würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindwurm (8. August 2013)

Ja Ja die kurzen. Bis die Schraube Wasser gibt.


----------



## Pintie (9. August 2013)

Darf ich mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand huber buchsen verbaut hat?

wollte mal die buchsen vermessen weil ich mit dem Gedanken spiele - und am Luftventil ende vom monarch bekomm ich nicht mal die achse raus... 
frag mich wo der dämpfer sich da dreht. die achse ist nicht abgeschliffen - daher denk ich mal schon das die Achse - lager die drehstelle ist. Aber per hand dreht sich die mal 0,0. 
und um die raus zu machen braucht man werkzeug.


----------



## Kharne (9. August 2013)

Ich hab welche bei mir drin. Lager haben sich auch nicht gedreht, ok war ein Foxdämpfer aber 
kommt aufs Gleiche raus: Die normalen Lager sind fürn Hintern. 
Resultat: Besseres Ansprechverhalten bei ~1 Bar mehr Druck und den Rebound muss ich nicht 
mehr komplett offen fahren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. August 2013)

ich musste die Buchsen bei mir mit dem Schraubstock aus den Teflonlagern pressen, anders keine Chance.
Ich fahre derzeit die originalen Buchsen mit IGUS-Lagern die mir der Lord mal kredenzt hat passt und funzt. Und war billig. Also quasi umsonst weil lag in der Werkstatt rum.


----------



## Pintie (9. August 2013)

halt schon böse wenn man das setup ändern muss... 
zeigt wie viel reibung da drin ist.

hab jetzt grad nur umlenkhebel und dämpfer rumliegen - aber wenn ich den dämpfer im umlenkhebel drehe ist das schon ganz schön schwergängig.


glaub dann werde ich mir die mal holen.... nur welche Farbe 

oder ich tausch nur auf igus.

@Lord Helmchen  welche Igus lager verwendest du da? (größe ist klar - aber welche serie) JSI-0809-08 ?


Ich werd mir einfach mal die Igus JSI-0809-08 besorgen und schauen ob das was bringt


und gleich noch hinterher...
wo bekommt man die Schrauben für den Dämpfer her? Diese Alu Dinger sind so weich das ich denen kein langes Leben vorhersage...

sind ja M6*12 (kein Problem)
und der Bolzen mit M6 innengewinde in 32 /65mm länge...


----------



## NoIdea (9. August 2013)

[delete]


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> halt schon böse wenn man das setup ändern muss...
> zeigt wie viel reibung da drin ist.
> 
> hab jetzt grad nur umlenkhebel und dämpfer rumliegen - aber wenn ich den dämpfer im umlenkhebel drehe ist das schon ganz schön schwergängig.
> ...



Schreib mir ne Mail mit deiner Adresse und ich hau dir nen Satz in die Post. Da musste nicht bei Igus bestellen. Hab mir da mal 500 von bestellt, das ist bei den Stückzahlen nur Centware.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (13. August 2013)

Falls jemand die Stückliste der Schrauben Lager usw braucht....

http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/

hab die mal als Excel angefangen.


----------



## f4lkon (13. August 2013)

Sehr gute Aktion :thumbup:

Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht mit igus aus aber weiß evtl jemand ob man bei denen eigene Teile in Kleinserie fertigen lassen kann ohne ein Vermögen zu zahlen? Ich denke da an die Horstlink Gleitlager. Ich würde denen gerne einen dickeren Kragen verpassen und so auf die Unterlegscheiben ganz verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (13. August 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rde am Wochenende Lager bestellen

gibt noch andere die sich wegen Angeboten erkundigen, aber wer weiÃ ob das was wird. Das gÃ¼nstigste wo man keine FÃ¤lschung bekommt ist unten. (habe auch welche die das doppelte wollen...)

Ein Satz besteht aus:

2 x 6000-2RSH SKF  (~2,55â¬ / StÃ¼ck)
2 x 61902-2RS1 SKF (~8â¬ / StÃ¼ck)
2 x 628 2RS EZO (~9â¬ / StÃ¼ck)
+ Porto (4â¬ zu mir und dann so 2â¬ zu euch)

Der Preis sinkt von 1 Satz = 43,10 auf 9 SÃ¤tze = 41,77  
Bei 10 SÃ¤tzen wÃ¤ren es dann 37,87â¬. Also 5â¬ weniger...

Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## Rafterman86 (13. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Falls jemand die Stückliste der Schrauben Lager usw braucht....
> 
> http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/
> 
> hab die mal als Excel angefangen.



Super, Besten Dank für die Auflistung, Merlin. Überlege auch die Butterweichen Bolzen am Dämpfer zu erneuern, irgendwer schon eine Bezugsquelle gefunden?


----------



## Pintie (13. August 2013)

für die schrauben habe ich schon gesucht.... zumindest die normale schraube wird sicher nicht lange halten so weich wie die ist. 
Allerdings sind bolzen und schraube keine (nicht annähernd Normteile). 
die köpfe haben 13mm Durchmesser  - alle die ich gefunden habe sind kleiner. (aber gut da wird sich was finden.
die Bolzen sind aber wirklich special. vor allem weil der Innendurchmesser (M6) sehr groß im Verhältnis zum Außendurchmesser ist


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. August 2013)

Naja, das erste was aufgibt ist der Schraubenkopf. Der Innensechskant ist so tief gestanzt dass man keinen Millimeter an Material mehr hat der die Kraft vom Kopf auf den Bolzen überträgt. Ich fahre schon länger mit 8.8er Sechskantschraube und U-Scheibe rum. Sieht kacke aus aber funktioniert...
Der Bolzen scheint da nicht so empfindlich.


----------



## Pintie (13. August 2013)

ich hätte gerne bolzen + schraube aus Titan 

bei mir ist jetzt aluschraube im Bolzen + Scheibe weil der kopf nur 10mm hat.

http://r2-bike.com/Aluminium-Unterlegscheibe-M6-x-15-mm-029g

http://r2-bike.com/carbon-ti-alu-schraube-m6x15

http://r2-bike.com/TitanLeichtbauSchraubeTitanschraube_3


----------



## LordOfTheLost (13. August 2013)

Ich möchte euch gerne meine ersten Fahreindrücke mitteilen nachdem ich am Sonntag mein ICB nun auch das erste mal richtig Bewegen konnte - nachdem ich über vier Wochen auf meine eingeschickte Formula warten musste - und in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs war.

Ich habe mein ICB überwiegend mit den Teilen meines alten Canyon Nerves aufgebaut. Neu sind die 125 Reverb eines ICB02, die 160mm Lyrik R (umgebaut auf RC2DH) sowie ein Sram X9 10fach Schaltwerk.
Das Rad wiegt so 15.1kg

Bin vorher schon etwas mit dem Rad in der Stadt herum gerollt und hab das Fahrwerk grob abgestimmt wobei ich mir schon etwas Sorgen gemacht habe ob ich nicht lieber doch den L Rahmen hätte nehmen sollen, was sich später aber als Trugschluss herausgestellt hat.
Habe mich mit 178cm und einer SL von 86cm für den M Rahmen entschieden da ich bei meinem Nerve in L immer das Gefühl hatte irgendetwas stimmt nicht und mich nie ganz Wohl auf diesem Gefühlt hatte.

Nachdem ich die ersten Abfahrten und Drops hinter mir hatte hab ich erst mal Luft aus der Lyrik und dem Monarchen gelassen da noch echt viel Restfederweg übrig war (Monarch 112Psi, Lyrik 41PSi)
Beim Monarchen passt das jetzt so aber mit der Lyrik  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 die hat irgendwie eine echt dolle Endprogression und sie Federt auch nicht 100% aus, sind gut 20% die da nicht aus federn, ist das Normal?

Bin gut 35km gefahren, mit allem was die Habes zu bieten haben, Abfahrten mit vielen Wurzeln, steile Gegenanstiege, sandiger Boden und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert!

Das Wippverhalten bergauf hält sich in Grenzen und ist kaum spürbar, ich hab da auch nicht viel Unterschied gemerkt ob der blaue Hebel des Monarchen auf Firm oder Min stand. Ansonsten arbeitet der Lord Helmchen Tuned Monarch so wie er soll und spricht gut an. Bei der Lyrik muss ich mich mal noch etwas mehr mit der Mission Control beschäftigen da ich da noch nicht zufrieden bin.

Im direkten Vergleich zum Canyon stören die fast 3kg mehr überhaupt nicht, höchstens am Ende des Tages wenn man das Rad in den dritten Stock tragen muss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was mich am meisten überrascht hat war die Kletterfähigkeit des ICB, ich musste nicht einmal die Lyrik absenken wo ich mit dem Canyon an gleicher stelle die Talas schon abgesenkt hätte weil das VR abhebt und den RP23 zu gemacht hätte weil es zu sehr wippt, auch die Traktion am HR war besser sowie allgemein das Gefühl das es einfach besser voran geht als das Canyon. Über Bergab brauche ich wohl nich viel sagen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 das gefährliche ist nur das ich mit dem ICB viel schneller Unterwegs bin und mir mehr zutraue als mit dem Canyon.

Bin erst einmal nur mit 150mm flach gefahren. Nach den 35km hab ich mich was die Sitzhaltung angeht dann doch sehr Wohl gefühlt. Was ich auf jeden Fall noch ändern werde ist der Lenker, der 680 vom Canyon ist etwas schmal und er darf auch noch etwas höher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (13. August 2013)

Fahre bei 80kilo die Lyrik mit 70Psi, Low Speed und Highspeed Compression ganz offen, Rebound 12 Clicks. Das sind ca. 25% Sag und nutze den Federweg bis auf 2 cm aus. 

Komisch das du mit 40psi fahren kannst?
Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. August 2013)

Wieviel Federweg war denn ungenutzt? Damit die RC2DH bei 25%SAG in den HaBes mehr als 140-150mm Hub verbraucht musst du sie schon an irgendeiner Kante ziemlich einbomben. Ich freu mich dass ich auf meinen Hometrails schneller bin als mit der Sektor und ein paar mm weniger Hub nutze


----------



## LordOfTheLost (13. August 2013)

Also ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 84kg.
Den Restfederweg muss ich mal messen, bin aber gerade nich Zuhause, reiche ich nach. Der SAG müsste bei etwa 27% liegen, vielleicht erwarte ich auch zu viel 

Wieviel Einfluß hat das Gabelöl auf der MiCo Seite auf das Dämpfungs- und Endprogressionsverhalten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an. Auf die Progression hat höchstens der Ölstand einen Gewissen Einfluss, aber nicht extrem, irgendwann wird der Federweg nicht mehr genutzt weil sie auf Block geht. Die Viskosität beeinflusst natürlich das Dämpfung aber halten.

Was erwartest du denn? Die Gabel sollte hoch im Federweg stehen, und dann so viel Federweg frei geben dass du schnell über das Hindernisse kommst. Und an Kanten nicht zu stark durch sacken.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (13. August 2013)

Zurück zuhause und hab den Restfederweg gemessen, sind 25mm.
Ich schätze mal das ist dann normal?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. August 2013)

Ich denke schon. 135mm in den Harburger Bergen ist schon ordentlich. Brauchst ja noch Luft für Harz, Alpen und Co 
Meine geht da noch etwas knickeriger mit dem Federweg um weil sie das volle Helmchenpaket hat.
Lord of the Lost waren Samstag übrigens Klasse.


----------



## endorphine (14. August 2013)

Hi,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen auch im Besitz eines ICB, genauer gesagt des 01er Modells.
Ich habe versucht mich per Suchfunktion einzulesen, was mir aber nicht wirklich gelungen ist! Viel Information auf viel zu vielen Seiten verteilt..

Meine grössten Unsicherheiten liegen in der Abstimmung von Gabel und Dämpfer!
Ich muss voranschicken, daß ich nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung in der Abstimmung habe.
Wenn man noch nie ein wirklich gut abgestimmtes Fahrwerk hatte, kann man schlecht sagen wie es sich anfühlen sollte. Das ICB ist erst mein zweites Fully (seit 2004)...


Durolux:
SAG war bei 30mm
Ich habe den Lufdruck verringert aber beim SAG hat sich quasi nicht getan!
Dämpfung habe ich erstmal komplett geöffnet.

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt, war die Gabel kurz vor dem Durchschlagen..
Hat jemand Tipps zur Abstimmung für einen 70kg Fahrer?
Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Durolux bzw. was sollte man gleich tun?
15ml Öl in die Tauchrohre
"Etwas" ÖL ind die Lüftkammer

will ich die nächsten Tage machen.
Umbau auf 170 bzw. 180mm? Was verträgt sich am Besten mit dem ICB.


Monarch:
Ebenfalls auf Sag 25% eingestellt blieb anch der ersten Erprobungsfahrt noch jede Menge Federweg übrig....
Zugstufe ebenfalls offen wobei die Dämpfung mir immernoch hoch vorkommt!
Wird das was mit dem Monarch für mich oder "sollte" man gleich etwas tun?

Zum ICB01 findet man spezifisch irgendwie nicht sooo viel


Achja, die Verbindungselemente am Horst-Link und Co würden mich als Ersatz auch interessieren.. schrecklich weich die Dinger


----------



## f4lkon (14. August 2013)

Die Durolux ist für eine Luftgabel ab Werk sehr linear. Zumindest das 2013er Model. Ich fahr bei 170mm Federweg ca. 6 bar bei 20-25% Sag (ca. 3,4-4,2cm). Achtung der Wert schwankt natürlich von Pumpe zu Pumpe. Rebound 4 Klicks von ganz ZU. LS 6 Klicks auch von ganz ZU!

Bevor du Motoröl (ich hab 10W-30 genommen) in die Tauchrohre gibst solltest du das Fett rausholen und dann auch direkt 25ml nehmen. Dabei kannst du auch den Federweg auf 180mm per Splint traveln und mit einem 1cm Spacer auf 170mm beschränken. Hier die z.B.
Den Splint kannst du mit dem Schraubstock oder mit einem Hammer und 4mm dicken Nagel austreiben.
Um mehr Progression zu erhalten kannst du mit Ölmengen von 10-50ml in der Luftkammer experimentieren. Wichtig ist dabei, dass du Getriebeöl mit > 80W nimmst, weil es dir sonst mit der Zeit an den Dichtungen dran vorbei läuft. Denk nur auch daran die Dichtung vom Ventilstutzen wieder zu fetten.

Den Monarchen musst du schon mindestens mit 30% Sag fahren um da alles zu nutzen. Du könntest auch ein bischen Motoröl in die Hauptkammer geben.

Was du mit weichen Verbindungselementen am Horst Link meinst versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Pintie (14. August 2013)

Hab vom lord auch ein paar Igus Lager bekommen. (bei Igus bekommt man auch 2 als Muster...)

Problem war erst mal die original Lager aus dem Dämpfer raus zu bekommen. Man waren die fest...

und die schmale Achse musste ich auch raus pressen. mit Finger durchdrücken war unmöglich. bewegte sich keinen mm. Auch drehen von hand war nicht denkbar.

jetzt habe ich die Igus Teile drin und die original RS Buchsen.

Ergebnis: viel weniger reibung, also eigentlich keine spürbare.... und das ohne jedes Spiel. 

Bringt also wirklich was.


Wegen den Kugellagern:
bisher sind es mit mir 5 Sätze... werde die am Sonntag oder so bestellen. Wie wir das finanzielle regel schicke ich dann raus.


----------



## DerBresi (14. August 2013)

wat genau für igus gleitlager muss man den bestellen für die buchen ?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. August 2013)

hab vom Lord verschiedene bekommen, gibt wohl welche die enger Toleriert sind.

Aber im Grundsatz passen die JSI-0809-08  

1/2 * 1/2 * 19/32 inch.... (Amis halt....)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab vom Lord verschiedene bekommen, gibt wohl welche die enger Toleriert sind.
> 
> Aber im Grundsatz passen die JSI-0809-08
> 
> 1/2 * 1/2 * 19/32 inch.... (Amis halt....)



Ne, die hat der Onkel selber toleriert. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## DerBresi (14. August 2013)

danke für die schnelle antwort, auf der seite war ich auch schon wusste nur net was ich dort korrekter weise eingeben sollte.... und dann benötige ich nun noch das tool um die buchsen dort rauszubekommen oder ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2013)

frag bei Huber nach - der hat das beste Bushing-Tool auf dem Markt.

Entweder für die gelegentliche Anwendung oder das professionelle...

Kost zwar paar Euro mehr aber hält bei mir seit einem Jahr im Werkstatt-Einsatz durch, ich glaub einen besseren Beweis für die Haltbarkeit kann es nicht geben.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. August 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Kost zwar paar Euro mehr aber hält bei mir seit einem Jahr im Werkstatt-Einsatz durch, ich glaub einen besseren Beweis für die Haltbarkeit kann es nicht geben.



Wenn du so schraubst wie du fährst mit Sicherheit


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn du so schraubst wie du fährst mit Sicherheit



psssst.


----------



## DerBresi (14. August 2013)

wer  später bremst fährt länger schnell, gell


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> wer  später bremst fährt länger schnell, gell



Denkst du ich kann es mir bei der Setup-Entwicklung leisten immer die Ideallinie zu nehmen? 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (15. August 2013)

hab mal die Stückliste vom Rahmen Aktualisiert
http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (15. August 2013)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig Erfahrung mit einem Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig und einer 11-36T Kassette? Das ICB 01 (und vielleicht auch das 02) hat ja einen langen Käfig verbaut.

Ich würde gerne auf Sram X0 wechseln und zwar mit folgender Konfiguration:
Sram X0 Type 2 medium
Kassette 11-36T
Sram X0 Kurbel 24/38T

Die gleiche Konfiguration (abgesehen vom Schaltwerk: X9 Type 2 medium) hab ich auch an meinem Stumpjumper gefahren und hat super funktioniert. Mich hat jetzt nur gewundert, weshalb ein langes Schaltwerk verbaut wurde, weil die ja eigentlich nur für 3fach nötig sind, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Pintie (15. August 2013)

laut shimano ist bei 24/38 * 11-36 der Lange zu verwenden. (Theorie)
der mittlere funktioniert aber auch. (sram)

Der kurze (shimano) funktioniert nur eingeschränkt


----------



## Carver_Bikes (15. August 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig Erfahrung mit einem Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig und einer 11-36T Kassette? Das ICB 01 (und vielleicht auch das 02) hat ja einen langen Käfig verbaut.
> 
> Ich würde gerne auf Sram X0 wechseln und zwar mit folgender Konfiguration:
> Sram X0 Type 2 medium
> ...



Benötigte Schaltwerk-Kapazität: Differenz groß/klein vorne + Differenz groß/klein hinten.
25 (36-11) + 14 (38-24) = 39.
Der Medium-Käfig hat lt. SRAM 37 Zähne, müsste aber so eben passen. Ohne Garantie natürlich 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Goldsprint (15. August 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich werde es ausprobieren!

Wie bereits geschrieben, bei meinem Stumpjumper hats funktioniert. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass auch die Dimensionen des Schaltauges ne Rolle spielen?


----------



## Pintie (15. August 2013)

Es spielt eine Rolle ob man 38/36 fahren will 

Wenn man bei 2*10 hinten die jeweils 7 großen bzw kleinen fährt ist das überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Goldsprint (15. August 2013)

Also kreuz und quer fahren hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (15. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Es könnte dennoch der Horstlink sein auch wenn beim wackeln kein Spiel bemerkbar ist. Einfacher Test. Nimm nen Drehmo stell 6-7nm ein und zieh mal an. Dreht sich dann der Bolzen mit? Kannst es natürlich auch von Hand machen. 6-8nm hat man irgendwann im Handgelenk.



Hallo,
ich hab nun auch meinen Drehmomentschlüssel erhalten. 

An einer Seite des Horstlinks kann ich das oben erklärte Verhalten nachvollziehen. Drehe ich Aussen, dreht sich die Innenseite mit. Halte ich die Innenseite allerdings mit einem Inbusschlüssel fest und drehe dann die Außenseite, schlägt der Dremo sofort an. Offenbar ist der Bolzen also fest genug angezogen und nur zu lang.

Hier war doch schonmal eine Diskussion zu dem Thema. Ich erinnere mich an Abfeilen usw. 

Was soll ich denn nun machen? Unterlegscheibe irgendwohin? Wenn ja, wohin? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Micha-L (15. August 2013)

PS: 

Wenn ich die Reverb auch nur mit 4nm laut Drehmomentschlüssel anziehe, kommt sie nicht mehr flüssig raus, sondern stockt auf halbem Wege. War schon voll erschrocken und dachte ich hätte sie kleingekriegt. Nach ein wenig Lockern tut sie aber wieder einwandfrei.

Ich werde sie nun nurnoch handfest anziehen und falls sie rutscht, eben mit Montagepaste einpinseln.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## f4lkon (15. August 2013)

Ja einige Variostützen sind da etwas empfindlich was die Klemmung angeht. Einfach etwas lösen.

Nimm einfach eine dünne Unterlegscheibe und pack sie außen auf die Seite vom Bolzen. Sie sollte nicht so dick sein,dass der Bolzen an Auflagefläche verliert. 0,3-0,5 mm sollten reichen. Die Unterlegscheibe auf die Schraubenseite würde ich nicht machen, weil der Bolzen mit der Zeit eine scharfe Kante in die Scheibe formt und die schneidet dann etwas ins Alu.


----------



## willie (16. August 2013)

Moin!

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Suntour Durolux Dämpfer in dem ICB Rahmen?


----------



## Lindwurm (16. August 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig Erfahrung mit einem Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig und einer 11-36T Kassette? Das ICB 01 (und vielleicht auch das 02) hat ja einen langen Käfig verbaut.
> 
> Ich würde gerne auf Sram X0 wechseln und zwar mit folgender Konfiguration:
> Sram X0 Type 2 medium
> ...



Funzt bei mir einwandfrei mit Shimano Teilen


----------



## Daniel12 (17. August 2013)

Lindwurm schrieb:


> Funzt bei mir einwandfrei mit Shimano Teilen



bei mir auch, habe ein XT Medium Cage, top!


----------



## bansaiman (18. August 2013)

willie schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Suntour Durolux Dämpfer in dem ICB Rahmen?




f4lkon fährt den.habe sein Rad mal probe gerollt.ich finde unter den Dämpfern ohne piggy einer der Besten.weiß nur nicht,ob der teure Bos Vipr besser ist.jedenfalls steht er stabil im FW und rauscht nichtmal ansatzweise durch wie der blöde fox rp23 
mit stufe 4 von 8 ist der hinterbau wippfrei.und für durchschnittlich 150 neupreis ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> f4lkon fährt den.habe sein Rad mal probe gerollt.ich finde unter den Dämpfern ohne piggy einer der Besten.weiß nur nicht,ob der teure Bos Vipr besser ist.jedenfalls steht er stabil im FW und rauscht nichtmal ansatzweise durch wie der blöde fox rp23
> mit stufe 4 von 8 ist der hinterbau wippfrei.und für durchschnittlich 150 neupreis ein Schnäppchen



Ohne den Suntour gefahren zu sein - An dem BOS ist nichts was seinen Preis rechtfertigt.  

Für die Kohle kriegst du jedes Top-Federbein deiner Wahl, ne Abstimmung vom Profi obendrauf und hast immer noch genug Kohle übrig für nen Bike-WE. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## bansaiman (19. August 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ohne den Suntour gefahren zu sein - An dem BOS ist nichts was seinen Preis rechtfertigt.
> 
> Für die Kohle kriegst du jedes Top-Federbein deiner Wahl, ne Abstimmung vom Profi obendrauf und hast immer noch genug Kohle übrig für nen Bike-WE.
> 
> ...




ich habe ja auch geschrieben,ich weiß nicht,ob der vipr besser ist;-)
Bos ist gut aber uberteuert.
der durolux ist jedenfalls klasse,weswegen ich mir auch einen als ersatzdämpfer angeschafft habe ;-)


----------



## Pintie (19. August 2013)

der bos kostet halt mal eben fast das vierfache....

Als ersatzdÃ¤mpfer ist der Suntour sicher nicht falsch... fÃ¼r 150â¬ kann man da wohl nix sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2013)

Da kann ich nicht wiedersprechen. Wobei ich das Geld nicht ausgeben würde.

Lieber nen Dichtkit fürs Airsleeve auf Lager, mehr geht an dem Monarch Plus im Normalfall nicht kaputt. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (19. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der 2014er Vivid air (222*70) ins ICB passt?
und wenn ja wie rum....

Könnte mir vorstellen das das egal wie herum auf der Lufkammerseite eng wird.

sonst muss im Winter wohl wirklich ein tuning 190mm Umlenkhebel in arbeit gehen


----------



## nino85 (19. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der 2014er Vivid air (222*70) ins ICB passt?
> und wenn ja wie rum....
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen das das egal wie herum auf der Lufkammerseite eng wird.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das weiterhilft, aber: Ein 2011er (also bis '13) passt nur mit Luftkammer in Fahrtrichtung vorn in der 170(190)-*flach*-Einstellung. Andersrum kollidiert er mit der Wippe, wenn man die Luft komplett ablässt - also bei einem Durchschlag.

Der 2014er unterscheidet sich ja vom Format her nur an den Einstellknöpfen am Übergang zum Piggy.


----------



## visionthing (19. August 2013)

War bei euch Loctite serienmäßig an den Horstlink Schrauben? Ich hab leider am Rothorn eine verloren.


----------



## vscope (20. August 2013)

Nein kein loctite. Bei mir hatte sich auch schon eine gelockert...


----------



## Pintie (20. August 2013)

bei mir auch kein loctitte im horst - aber die schraube fest im bolzen - das war nur im ganzen locker... 

bin mal auf das MK II Horst Link upgrade gespannt.


----------



## f4lkon (20. August 2013)

willie schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Suntour Durolux Dämpfer in dem ICB Rahmen?


Dämpfer geht wirklich sehr gut und ist gut einzustellen. Die Zugstufe hat zwar einen größeren Verstellbereich, jedoch befindet sich der sinnvolle Bereich innerhalb einer viertel Umdrehung. Die 8 Druckstufeneinstellungen sind vernünftig dosiert, wobei man auch auf 8 noch weit vom lockout ist. Bergauf ist es aber im sitzen ab 4 wippfrei. Bei Fahrern ab 80 Kg wird mit dem Icb eine Luftkammer Verkleinerung sinnvoll.


visionthing schrieb:


> War bei euch Loctite serienmäßig an den Horstlink Schrauben? Ich hab leider am Rothorn eine verloren.



Ne, hab ich selber drauf gemacht nachdem sie sich 2 mal gelöst hatten.


----------



## fabi.e (20. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bei mir auch kein loctitte im horst - aber die schraube fest im bolzen - das war nur im ganzen locker...
> 
> bin mal auf das MK II Horst Link upgrade gespannt.



Moin,

bei mir wackelt das ganze Ausfallende wenn man mit gezogener Bremse ein bisschen am Hinterrad rüttelt.
Ist das auch auf diese komischen Schräubchen zurückzuführen? 
Die bekomme ich eh nicht richtig fest gezogen.. lassen sich zum Schluss immer durch drehen.. war jedoch von Beginn an so.


----------



## f4lkon (20. August 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei mir wackelt das ganze Ausfallende wenn man mit gezogener Bremse ein bisschen am Hinterrad rüttelt.
> Ist das auch auf diese komischen Schräubchen zurückzuführen?
> Die bekomme ich eh nicht richtig fest gezogen.. lassen sich zum Schluss immer durch drehen.. war jedoch von Beginn an so.



Möglich aber hört sich eher nach losen Ausfallenden oder Achse an. Check das erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (20. August 2013)

also wenn das Ausfallende wackelt hast ein Problem. 
Die wackeln bei mir nciht mal ohne Schraube... sitzen recht stram. Hab trotzdem Fett dazwischen -> ein Knacken weniger....


P.s. Lord Helmchen weiß schon wie man jemand anfixt....

Wenn Sunringle es mal schafft meine LR fertig zu machen wird 216*63 gegen 222*70 getestet. Auch wenn der Vergleich etwas unfair sein dürfte. sind immerhin 615g mehr...


----------



## LordOfTheLost (21. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. 135mm in den Harburger Bergen ist schon ordentlich. Brauchst ja noch Luft für Harz, Alpen und Co
> Meine geht da noch etwas knickeriger mit dem Federweg um weil sie das volle Helmchenpaket hat.
> Lord of the Lost waren Samstag übrigens Klasse.



Nachdem mir Windows Update das Betriebssystem zerschossen  hat und ich es neu aufsetzen durfte um mich dann erneut damit herum zu Ärgern will ich dir doch nochmal Antworten.

Ich werde mal noch etwas mit dem SAG experimentieren und im September bin ich vier Tage im Harz und da werde ich mal schauen wie sie sich dort schlägt.

PS: wusste gar nicht das es eine Band namens Lord of the Lost gibt


----------



## Pintie (21. August 2013)

Mal kurzer Wurzeltrail vergleichstest zwischen 170mm Monarch und 190mm Kage Dämpfer....

Der Unterschied ist mächtig viel größer als ich vermutet habe. 
Das Ding bügelt halt nochmal um Welten mehr weg. Allerding wippt es dann doch auch mal spürbar.

Muss ich am Wochenende mal in den Bergen testen. (gut Stahlfeder ist mir zu schwer das weiß ich jetzt schon, aber ich werde sicher auf einen 222*70mm Dämpfer wechseln.

Muss ich mal einen 14er Vivid air besorgen und schauen ob der reingeht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Nachdem mir Windows Update das Betriebssystem zerschossen  hat und ich es neu aufsetzen durfte um mich dann erneut damit herum zu Ärgern will ich dir doch nochmal Antworten.
> 
> Ich werde mal noch etwas mit dem SAG experimentieren und im September bin ich vier Tage im Harz und da werde ich mal schauen wie sie sich dort schlägt.
> 
> PS: wusste gar nicht das es eine Band namens Lord of the Lost gibt



Hmm, Harz. Da gurken Hasifisch und ich meistens auch rum.  
Und die Band kommt auch noch aus Hamburg.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (21. August 2013)

Weiß gar nicht mehr wie ich auf den Namen gekommen bin, hatte aber glaube ich nichts mit der Band zu tun 

Ich werde das mal im Hinterkopf behalten das ihr da unterwegs seit, vielleicht klappt es ja das man mal eine Runde zusammen drehen kann


----------



## f4lkon (21. August 2013)

Bin seit eben auch auf nem 222er X Fusion Coil für Saalbach unterwegs. Egal wie geil ein Luftdämpfer auch sein mag aber an der Physik lässt sich nichts drehen. Das Gewicht fällt mir nicht soo sehr negativ auf, bin aber auch nur auf der Ebene und ein paar Treppen gefahren.Coil bleibt goil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (21. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Coil bleibt goil.



scho. Und mein ICB 2 ist auch über 15kg... aber mal eben 600g mehr ist halt schon auch eine Ansage.

Denk mal im Winter muss ein Umlenkhebel ohne Verstellung her. 
Das eine Loch wäre für mich zwischen der 170 steil und 170 flach stellung perfekt. 
dann das ding so machen das der vivid air in 222 reingeht und perfekt ist es....

+ optik
+ gewicht
+ vivid air tauglich
+ 190mm


----------



## nino85 (21. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> scho. Und mein ICB 2 ist auch über 15kg... aber mal eben 600g mehr ist halt schon auch eine Ansage.
> 
> Denk mal im Winter muss ein Umlenkhebel ohne Verstellung her.
> Das eine Loch wäre für mich zwischen der 170 steil und 170 flach stellung perfekt.
> ...



Alternativ könnten exzentrische Buchsen und den Vivid air mit Piggy hinten auch eine Lösung sein, oder? 
Auf eine alternativ-Wippe wäre ich natürlich auch sehr gespannt =)


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> ...
> Auf eine alternativ-Wippe wäre ich natürlich auch sehr gespannt =)



Winterprojekt, sollten dann einen extra Faden starten.


----------



## Pintie (21. August 2013)

Also ich habs fest vor. und es sind ja auch andere dran da was zu machen.

wen es interessiert:

der Satz Lager (außer Horst) wiegt übrigens 103g (Markenware)

wobei ich mich ja schon frage warum man nicht für die Verbindung sitzstrebe - Wippe das gleiche lager wie für wippe - Hauptrahmen genommen hat. Gleichteile sind immer gut. (6000-2RSH)


----------



## Pintie (22. August 2013)

Mal der vergleich im Bild...

170mm steil vs 190mm flach















Fazit:
ganz ausgefedert steht das bike praktisch gleich da. 

42,5mm Federwegs als sag bedeutet bei 216*63 / 170mm = 25% sag
42,5mm Federwegs als sag bedeutet bei 222*70 / 190mm = 22,4% sag

Unterm strich hat man mit dem längeren Dämpfer und 190mm Federweg eine Geometrie die zwischen den Beiden Einstellungen bei 170mm liegt. Das ganze kann aber etwas weiter einfedern.


----------



## Pintie (22. August 2013)

kann das sein das der Vivid air doch richtigrum rein geht?


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2013)

was verstehst du unter "richtig rum"? 

der vivid air hat den agb nicht an der luftkammerseite wie der monarch (weshalb ein service auch etwas kniffliger ist, mal eben von hand die kammer runter geht nicht).

im bild ist der agb vorne, die luftkammer hinten


----------



## Pintie (22. August 2013)

so wie auf dem Bild sehe ich als "richtigrum" an. 

also Ausgleichsbehälter und Einsteller auf Steuerrohr seite. 

werde meinen Monarch gegen einen 14er vivid in 222*70 tauschen. (und den dann in die 170 (190) flach position schrauben. 

Konnte aber noch nicht testen ob der überhaupt (beide Richtungen) rein passt.


----------



## -Wally- (22. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mal kurzer Wurzeltrail vergleichstest zwischen 170mm Monarch und 190mm Kage Dämpfer....
> 
> Der Unterschied ist mächtig viel größer als ich vermutet habe.
> Das Ding bügelt halt nochmal um Welten mehr weg. Allerding wippt es dann doch auch mal spürbar.
> ...



Ich hab mich ja damals, nachdem ich das ICB neu aufgebaut hatte, erstmal zum testen ins Vinschgau verkrümmelt und da war ich die ersten Tage auch mal mit nem 222er Roco TST-R Coil unterwegs und als ob das noch nicht reichen würde hatte ich damit zusammen auch die langen Ausfallenden drin, vorne dazu ne Stahl Totem...gut, vom Gewicht brauchen wir hier nicht zu reden...aber sonst -> Wahnsinn!
Ich bin kein Fahrtechnikgott und bin im steilen verblockten Gelände nicht unbedingt ein schneller Fahrer, aber so aufgebaut hab ich mit dem ICB echt gedacht...dat geht! Die Kiste liegt wie ein DH Bike und schluckt auch so, lässt sich dabei aber total entspannt durch die Felsen zirkeln.
Über eine stärkere Tendenz zum Wippen kann ich nicht klagen, auch wenns TST komplett offen war.
Als ich dann wieder zurück gebaut hatte auf kurzen Radstand und den Monarch war ich unzufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, hatte das auch schonmal hier geschrieben...aber gut...seit dem ich den einfach mit ein bisschen mehr Sag fahre gehts auch damit richtig gut.
Derzeit fahre ich aber nur mit den kurzen Ausfallenden, 170mm flach und mit ner Lyrik Solo Air DH, die mich im Vergleich zur Stahl Totem doch ganz schön überrascht hat, geht nämlich auch richtig gut.

So einen Vivid Air würde ich aber auch gern mal testen, sowohl 216er ebl als auch 222er, genauso wie den x-Fusion Vector.

...und irgendwie warte ich immer noch auf den ersten der sein ICB hier mit Doppelbrücke im DH Aufbau präsentiert...könnte dem Rahmen auch noch gut stehen...


----------



## Pintie (22. August 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ...und irgendwie warte ich immer noch auf den ersten der sein ICB hier mit Doppelbrücke im DH Aufbau präsentiert...könnte dem Rahmen auch noch gut stehen...




Ist ja nicht so das ich mir das nicht überlegt hatte.... (hatte noch eine Marzocchi...)

war ja kurz davor selber auf zu bauen. 

Aber mit dem tapered Steuerrohr hat man wirklich Probleme beim lenkereinschlag. 

eine Boxxer oder dorado würde schon gut zu dem Bike passen. Auch von der Geometrie würde mir das besser taugen, aber dann wäre ein Ding was mich an meinem alten Bike genervt hat wieder da... man kommt um keine Ecke in den Bergen rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (23. August 2013)

Ist halt auch die Frage, ob der Rahmen das mitmacht.

Im Gegensatz zum 222er Dämpfer hatte sich Stefan ja von der Doppelbrücken-Idee nicht so begeistert angehört...

Interessant wärs trotzdem - Ein Enduro mit 200mm vorn und fast 190 hinten...


----------



## visionthing (23. August 2013)

Und was würde das bringen? In Geschwindigkeitsbereichen und dem entsprechenden Gelände in dem ich gern mit 200mm Federweg unterwegs bin hätte ich doch gern ein paar Reserven. 
Mal davon abgesehen halte ich das Argument des Lenkeinschlags für völlig irrelevant denn dieser kommt nur bei extrem langsam gefahren Kehren zum Tragen und in solchem Einsatz wäre der Aufbau erst recht nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Interessant wärs trotzdem - Ein Enduro mit 200mm vorn und fast 190 hinten...


Einem Lenkwinkel von dann irgendwas um 63-64°, Radstand >1200mm (L/XL+lange Ausfallenden), das ist dann schon irgendwie eher nen DH-Bike mit langem SItzrohr, dass für den dann möglichen Einsatzbereich evtl. doch nicht mehr ganz gemacht ist


----------



## nino85 (23. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Einem Lenkwinkel von dann irgendwas um 63-64°, Radstand >1200mm (L/XL+lange Ausfallenden), das ist dann schon irgendwie eher nen DH-Bike mit langem SItzrohr, dass für den dann möglichen Einsatzbereich evtl. doch nicht mehr ganz gemacht ist



Ich habe "interessant" geschrieben - nicht "sinnvoll" 

Erinnert mich etwas an das 601 von Tobi Leonhard - Halt was für extremes Vertriding (extrem im Sinne von extrem steil)


----------



## f4lkon (23. August 2013)

Da es Ende September nochmal nach Saalbach geht streu ich mal kurz eine Frage hier zwischen. Kann mir einer von euch eine Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner fürs ICB empfehlen, die einen guten Sitz hat und nicht mit Feenstaub überzogen ist (das sieht man nur am Preis/ oder evtl bei einer Sonnenfinsternis)

Ich bin mit der Schraubklemme die dabei war super zufrieden aber da ich in den Bergen die Vario Stütze daheim lasse, wollte ich wenigstens eine Klemme mit Schnellspanner. Bisher habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesen gemacht.


----------



## Pintie (23. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> da ich in den Bergen die Vario Stütze daheim lasse,



??? Park ok - aber sonst freu ich mich gerade in den BErgen auch oft drüber...

zur Frage: http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=553

funktioniert gut


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2013)

Ich hab irgendeine NoName-Klemme dran die mal mit irgendeinem Rad geliefert wurde. Macht auf und zu und klemmt. Und ist schwarz. Passt.
Guck mal bei Berg-Ab, da kannste auch drei verschiedene bestellen und zahlst keine 20. Aber bestell wenn du noch was brauchst gleich alles sofern verfügbar, er nimmt immer 7 Versand egal was du bestellst.


----------



## Pintie (23. August 2013)

aber nicht die: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_32&products_id=6668

die hatte ich auch mal . bricht beim hinschauen der hebel ab


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2013)

Aber die Trivio für 5,50 sieht ganz Vertrauenerweckend aus, und die Reverse ist mit 12,99 auch nicht überteuert wenn es bunt sein soll, ist evtl. durch den Messingeinsatz etwas besser als die Sixpack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (23. August 2013)

OK danke Männers, die werde ich mir anschauen. Da ich mein Rad auch tragen werde wollte ich mir die 250 Gramm sparen und wenn es bergab mal was flacher wird muss ich halt etwas unergonomisch treten.

Hab mir 4 bei Bergab + noch was anderen Mist bestellt, damit ich beim Rückversand > 40 liege  und die hier bestellt 
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.p...p1ppuijh0ck78q5ttjucc44&action_ms=1&opt_61=63


----------



## Pintie (23. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> damit ich beim Rückversand > 40 liege  und die hier bestellt http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.p...p1ppuijh0ck78q5ttjucc44&action_ms=1&opt_61=63



http://www.heise.de/resale/artikel/Verbraucher-muss-Ruecksendekosten-uebernehmen-1927733.html

mein icb ist grad bei 15,8 kg 

naja mit dem nächsten tuning level werd ich wohl knapp unter 15,0 landen


----------



## f4lkon (23. August 2013)

Oha wieder was gelernt. Auf heise war ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr  Die werden aber auch mit der Zeit leider nicht besser wenn man mal so quer liest.

Mit dem 180mm vorne und 188mm Coil hinten Setup, komme ich mit Vario Stütze,tubeless und 1 Fach Antrieb auf genau 15kg.


----------



## Kharne (23. August 2013)

Wofür manche Leute klagen, wegen 6,90?


----------



## Pintie (23. August 2013)

Hm muss mir das wegen 222 dämpfer und 190mm nochmal überlegen. irgendwie werden die Haustrails echt langweilig wenn man vom boden nichts mehr mitbekommt. 

Hilft nur schneller fahren - ist aber anstrengend


----------



## nino85 (23. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hm muss mir das wegen 222 dämpfer und 190mm nochmal überlegen. irgendwie werden die Haustrails echt langweilig wenn man vom boden nichts mehr mitbekommt.
> 
> Hilft nur schneller fahren - ist aber anstrengend



Hehe... 
Ja, das kann passieren  Ansonsten halt ein etwas strafferes Setup für den Haustrail fahren und ein weicheres Flausch-Setup für Geballer? Geht natürlich mit Luft-Dämpfer besser als mit dem Kage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. August 2013)

Die nächsten Schritte fürs tuning sind auf jeden Fall klar:

- neuer Umlenkhebel 
-> ohne Verstellmöglichkeit, 
-> mit schmaler Dämpferaufnahme wie am Unterrohr ende.
-> aufnahme genau mittig zwischen aktuell 170 flach und 170 steil.

-neuer Dämpfer 
-> 2014 Vivid air 222*70

- viel Wintertraining
-> schneller fahren damit es wieder Spaß macht.


----------



## Pintie (24. August 2013)

Nachdem nach der Komplettwartung das knarzen und ächzen immer noch nicht weg war hab ich mir den Horst link nochmal angeschaut....

Frage:

liegt bei euch die Buchse auf der die Gleitlager drehen sauber an beiden Seiten an den Kettenstreben an?

habe festgestellt das die auch bei angezogener schraube leichtes Spiel (0,1mm) in den Kettenstrebe hat. 

@Stefan.Stark: Ist ja eher nicht sinn der sache. Ich gehe mal fast davon aus das sich die buchse auf dem Schraubbolzen dreht und nicht im Gleitlager. und daher die Geräusche entstehen. Es ist doch schon so gedacht das die Buchse fix mit der Kettenstrebe sein soll oder?

zur Veranschaulichung:










mit den richtigen Passscheiben (1) wunderbar

aber (2) Buchse ist kürzer....


----------



## f4lkon (24. August 2013)

Bei mir lagen die Buchsen auch nicht 100% plan auf, das deuten die ungleichen Spuren im Alu an. Ich habe erst mit breiteren Unterlegscheiben so wie in deinem 2 Bild gearbeitet. Ich hatte dabei jedoch nie so ein gutes Gefühl, weil es eben nicht Sinn der Sache ist und die Buchse leichtes Spiel samt Knarzen hatte. Darauf habe ich eine 0,3mm Unterlegscheibe außen zur Bolzenseite gelegt und nun Ruhe. Ich drücke zwar jetzt etwas stärker die Aluenden zusammen aber ich denke bei 0,3mm sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Pintie (24. August 2013)

Wenn ich nur die Schraube durch die kettenstrebe mache und mit 8Nm festmache, dann kann ich die buchse hin und her bewegen.... 

Da liegt also gar nichts auf. 

Werd mir mal eine längere drehen und so lange abschleifen bis die genau rein passt.
was passendes zum reinstopfen hab ich gerade nicht


----------



## f4lkon (24. August 2013)

Die Unterlegscheiben hattest du auch mal raus? Ich mein falls die zuviel Überstand haben. Ohman hätte auch gerne die Möglichkeit mir was eigenes zu drehen. Allein schon zum spielen


----------



## Pintie (24. August 2013)

glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei...

Aussfallende mit beiden gleitlagern und den beiden passchieben passt perfekt gerade so in die kettenstrebe...

aber die Messing? Buchse zwischen schraubbolzen und gleitlager ist zu schmal. 
Wenn ich nur diese buchse auf den bolzen machen und sonst nichts in die kettenstrebe reinmache und zuknall hat das ding über 0,1mm spiel.


----------



## f4lkon (24. August 2013)

Ich denke ich hab dich verstanden, mich aber nicht so gut ausgedrückt 

Ich meine falls du mal eine Passscheibe wegnimmst. Die sind ja primär damit der Bolzen nicht übersteht und sich mitdreht. Somit kannst du die ja testweise nach außen packen und die Buchse hätte wieder einen Überstand zum einklemmen.


----------



## Pintie (24. August 2013)

Idee gut. könnt ich mal testen.

da biegt es die kettenstrebe aber schon gut zusammen.... hab auf der rechten seite 0,75 * 1 mm passscheibe...
gut könnte natürlich je 0,5 rein und draußen eine 0,5+0,25 rein machen.


Werd ich mal Testen. danke für den tipp


----------



## f4lkon (24. August 2013)

Das wäre jetzt auch mein Vorschlag, da mit verschiedenen Breiten innen/außen zu experemtieren, damit es sich nicht zu stark biegt. Wenn man mit den Unterlegscheiben außen arbeitet sollte man nur darauf achten, dass der Bolzen die Auflagefläche auch nutzt. Bei der schraube ist es egal, ob die jetzt einen mm weiter in den Bolzen kommt oder nicht.

Dennoch finde ich müsste da mal insgesamt was her, womit man die doch teils stark schwankenden Toleranzen besser ausgeglichen bekommt. Alutech macht es ja mit einer Konterschraube. Nicolai macht es einfach passend  der rest versucht es oder kennt jemand noch ein paar gute Alternativen?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. August 2013)

Ich hatte heute die Gelegenheit, einen neuen Bikepark im Harz vor der Eröffnung mit "Einzufahren". Es ist keine reiner DH-Park, sondern er besteht aus Singletrails mit teils Northshores und zwei steileren DH-Strecken.
War mit meiner Trailrakete ein Riesenspaß. Und das - Achtung - obwohl ich mir mal zum Testen für wenig Geld einen stinknormalen *Monarch HV RT3 M/L* ins Bike geschraubt habe. Trotz meiner Phobie vor kleinen Federbeinen in langen Federwegen auf Grund miserabler Erfahrungen kann ich nun heute einfach kaum Gründe finden, die gegen den Monarchen sprechen. Der einzige, der mir einfällt ist natürlich die mangelnde Einstellbarkeit, aber das Teil hat heute einfach mal super gearbeitet: bei 25% Sag (mein Idealwert!) war er letztlich kurz vor dem Durchschlag, das trotz einiger Drops und vor allem einer heftigen Kompression nach der Abfahrt von einem Northshoreelement, wo man richtig zusammengestaucht wird. Also: perfekt!
Bei den 30%, die ich erst drinnen hatte, war er mir etwas zu schwächlich beim Ausfedern (aber nur tendenziell, es geht rein um Feintuning!). Bei 25% mit Zugstufe ein Klick nach ganz schnell fühlt er sich über den ganzen Federweg agil und flink an, ohne zu Kicken. Auch im oberen/mittleren Federweg schön stabil und ohne Absacken.
Der Sinn des Hebels erschließt sich mir in der Praxis noch nicht, habe ihn aber auch noch nicht so richtig ausprobiert.
Fazit: ich bin irgendwie rat- und fassungslos, dass dieses Ding so genial funktioniert. Ich habe ein halbes Kilo (!) gespart und 116 EUR für das offensichtlich vorher nicht/kaum benutzte Teil inkl. Versand und PayPal bezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2013)

Ich bin mit M/L ja auch gut zufrieden. Aber was viel wichtiger ist: macht der MSB dieses Jahr noch auf? Taugt der?


----------



## Hasifisch (26. August 2013)

Ja und ja... 

Hasifisch von mobil...


----------



## visionthing (26. August 2013)

Ich durfte am Samstag in Stromberg einen 2014er Monarch in ML testen und muss sagen das die Zugstufe deffinitiv besser passt und die Druckstufe ist mir nach wie vor nach meinem Geschmack etwas zu schwach.
Alles in allem hat sich der Dämpfer etwas besser als der Seriendämpfer geschlagen.  Einen riesen Unterschied darf man sich aber nicht versprechen.


----------



## fabi.e (26. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich an materialien benötige und was genau getan werden muss, um den Dämpfer auf ML umzubauen/shimmen? 

Danke!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ich durfte am Samstag in Stromberg einen 2014er Monarch in ML testen und muss sagen das die Zugstufe deffinitiv besser passt und die Druckstufe ist mir nach wie vor nach meinem Geschmack etwas zu schwach.
> Alles in allem hat sich der Dämpfer etwas besser als der Seriendämpfer geschlagen.  Einen riesen Unterschied darf man sich aber nicht versprechen.



So geht es mir auch. Ich hatte ja erst eine extrem schnelle Zugstufe drin, die dann während meines Trips auf normale L-Beshimmung geändert wurde. Die schnelle Zugstufe hatte ich fast komplett zu, damit war dann die Druckstufe auch schön knackig. Mit der geänderten Zugstufe (Druckstufe blieb unverändert) fahre ich jetzt ein paar Klicks weniger, und die Druckstufe ist etwas zu soft. Die Einsteller beeinflussen sich bei Dämpfern wie dem Monarch leider gegenseitig.
Ich denke da werde ich im Winter nochmal feintunen (lassen).
 @Hasifisch:
Dann weiß ich ja wo ich diesen Herbst noch fahren werde.


----------



## f4lkon (26. August 2013)

> Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich an materialien benötige und was genau getan werden muss, um den Dämpfer auf ML umzubauen/shimmen?
> 
> Danke!



Wenn du wirklich auf ML gehen willst nur zwei 22mm x 0,15mm Plättchen. Diese musst du einfach gegen die beiden 22mm x 0,10mm tauschen. Wie du es machst findest du auf youtube! Ich an deiner Stelle würde ja eher auf LM gehen aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## fabi.e (26. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich auf ML gehen willst nur zwei 22mm x 0,15mm Plättchen. Diese musst du einfach gegen die beiden 22mm x 0,10mm tauschen. Wie du es machst findest du auf youtube!



Moin! Danke! 
Kann man da auch unterlegscheiben nutzen oder was sind das für Plättchen?


----------



## f4lkon (26. August 2013)

Wenn du sie in den Maßen hast. Sonst schau mal hier


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin! Danke!
> Kann man da auch unterlegscheiben nutzen oder was sind das für Plättchen?



Das sind keine Distanzplatten, wie unterlegscheiben, das sind Federstahlplättchen in definierter Dicke und Durchmesser. Und du solltest wissen welche für Zug- und welche für Druckstufe zuständig sind, nicht dass du die falschen ersetzt, und im zweifel wissen wie man einen Dämpfer entlüftet. Ich habs zwar schon dreimal gesehen, lass es aber trotzdem lieber machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (26. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wenn du sie in den Maßen hast. Sonst schau mal hier



Danke ! Das sieht ja doch alles komplizierter aus als ich es mir vorgestellt habe... Wollte die Dinger mit auf meinen Trip in die Schweiz nehmen und dann einfach immer mal ändern und durchtesten. 
Scheint wohl so nicht einfach möglich zu sein, für den ungeübten "Dämpfertuner"  
Muss mal schauen ob ich hier in der Nähe von Bielefeld noch jemanden finde, der das vornehmen kann


----------



## long_rider (26. August 2013)

Hi @Stefan.Stark:,

könntest Du dazu noch mal was sagen, bitte? Ich habe das gleiche "Feature" wie Merlin. Die Messingbuchse scheint bei mir auch zu kurz zu sein, da sie sich leicht bewegen läßt, wenn die Schrauben angezogen sind. Mit ner Unterlegscheibe an sich wird das denke ich nicht klappen, oder? 

Gruß
long_rider



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Nachdem nach der Komplettwartung das knarzen und ächzen immer noch nicht weg war hab ich mir den Horst link nochmal angeschaut....
> 
> Frage:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:, @Carver_Bikes:
Mir scheint bei den Messingbuchsen sollte zur nächsten Serie nochmal die Einhaltung der Toelranzen geprüft werden. Bei mir passt alles, obwohl die Lagerhälften durch die Beschichtung ein paar zehntel weiter auseinander stehen, bei eloxierten Rahmen sind sie wiederum zu kurz? Da haut doch irgendwo was nicht hin.
Oder gibt es zu 2014 schon ein anderes Lagersystem?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

für MY14 habe ich schon einen ganzen Packen Änderungsanweisungen nach Taiwan geschickt... unter anderem in Bezug auf die Horstlink-Lagerung. Am Design selbst ändert sich nichts, aber es soll an allen kritischen Ecken sauberer gearbeitet werden und vor allem sollen alle Toleranzangaben umgesetzt werden.

Für das Horstlink bedeutet das im Detail:
- engerer Sitz in den Sitzstreben (H7 statt ausgemessenen H9)
- Buchsenmaterial Edelstahl (die Bronzebuchsen waren unnötig, da die Lager ja selbstschmierend sind... ein Kommunikationsfehler), hardeloxiertes Aluminum stand auch zu Diskussion, aber wenn da erst mal die Schicht durch ist, dann verschleisst die Buchse wahrscheinlich noch schneller als die jetzigen
- Die "innere Welle" wird noch länger und von außen "gespacert" damit hier die Längentoleranz hinfällig wird.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (26. August 2013)

Hi Stefan,

können MY13 Besitzer für wenig Geld ein Upgrade bekommen?



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> für MY14 habe ich schon einen ganzen Packen Änderungsanweisungen nach Taiwan geschickt... unter anderem in Bezug auf die Horstlink-Lagerung. Am Design selbst ändert sich nichts, aber es soll an allen kritischen Ecken sauberer gearbeitet werden und vor allem sollen alle Toleranzangaben umgesetzt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> können MY13 Besitzer für wenig Geld ein Upgrade bekommen?



Jepp... spielreduzierte IGUS-Lager sind schon bestellt. Buchsen in verschiedenen Toleranzen bekomme ich im Laufe der Woche... damit testen wir noch mal die optimale Kombination. Entsprechende Lagerkits sollten dann hoffentlich in spätestens drei Wochen lieferbar sein.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (26. August 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Jepp... spielreduzierte IGUS-Lager sind schon bestellt. Buchsen in verschiedenen Toleranzen bekomme ich im Laufe der Woche... damit testen wir noch mal die optimale Kombination. Entsprechende Lagerkits sollten dann hoffentlich in spätestens drei Wochen lieferbar sein.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Moin,

werden die neuen Lager dann evtl. direkt an die jetzigen ICB Besitzer geschickt? 
Ich schätze das dieses Spiel genau das ist, welches mein Hinterrad bei gezogener Bremse wackeln lässt... obwohl alle Schrauben fest sitzen.


----------



## Pintie (26. August 2013)

so hat mir keine ruhe gelassen....
also mal eben aus Stahl paar breite buchsen gedreht die genau rein passen. 
das ganze noch ordentlich gefettet (auch wenn das die Igus lager nicht brauchen)

und...... Knarzen weg....

die Bolzen haben übrigens deutlich Spuren wo sich die buchsen drauf gedreht haben. 

Wenn die MK II spielreduzierten Kits bereit sind kommt sowas rein und dann sind die ganzen Sorgen hoffentlich mal weg.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. August 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> werden die neuen Lager dann evtl. direkt an die jetzigen ICB Besitzer geschickt?
> Ich schätze das dieses Spiel genau das ist, welches mein Hinterrad bei gezogener Bremse wackeln lässt... obwohl alle Schrauben fest sitzen.



puhhhh... kann ich noch nicht versprechen. Mal sehen was sich machen lässt...


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. August 2013)

Kann mal bitte jemand seine Eindrücke vom Pedalrückschlag schildern? 
Und wenn jemand einen Link zu Linkage-Diagrammen von der Serienversion des Rahmens hat, wäre ich auch dankbar. Ich habe erst in den letzten Tagen interesse für das Rad entwickelt, wurde aber von der Masse der Infos völlig überwältigt. Allein die Entwicklung mit den Seitenlangen Diskussionen hat wahnsinnig viele Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Ideen und Infos produziert. Ich brauche aber v.a. Infos zu dem Rad, das mittlerweile auf den Markt gekommen ist.


Anregung: Ein Thread zur Übersicht mit ausführlichen Infos (nicht nur die Geo, sondern eben auch Linkage-Daten wie Kennlinien und Raderhebungskurve und ein paar Gedanken zum Konzept das am Ende herausgekommen ist) wäre sehr hilfreich. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das Rad sehr gut Touren- aber auch Bikeparktauglich, oder? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rad um 160mm Federweg(170 passt auch) mit kurzen Kettenstreben (425mm ist perfekt), das sich deutlich verspielter als ein DH-Rad fährt und ein eher straffes Fahwerk hat; eher ein tourentauglicher, aber auch im Bikepark ordentlich fahrbarer kleiner Freerider (eigentlich ähnlich wie das alte SX Trail mit 160mm) als ein Trailrad mit mehr Federweg.

Danke!


----------



## Pintie (27. August 2013)

lad dir halt die linkage demo runter - das icb ist in der online datenbank drin.

Pedalrückschlag ist für mich in real beim fahren nicht existent. (24/38 vorne)


----------



## da dude80 (28. August 2013)

Ich finds über die SuFu leider nicht, aber es gab doch irgendwo mal eine Tabelle mit Einstellungsdaten verschiedener ICB-Fahrer.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die finde?

Merci.


----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

die wollte ich mal anfangen siehe http://internet-community-bike.de/

habe aber genau 0 antworten bekommen....


----------



## Hasifisch (28. August 2013)

Meint ihr sowas:

Hasifisch - 73 kg - ICB "L" - Monarch RT3 - 200 PSI - Druckstufe 2 Klicks nach offen

?


----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

ja so in der art...

ich - 98kg - icb "XL" - monarch + RT3 M/M - 230 PSI (25%sag) - zug voll offen, druck je nach dem
Lyrik 170mm - 65 PSI - (25%sag) - zug so mittel - druck low 2/3 - druck high voll offen


----------



## Hasifisch (28. August 2013)

Hasifisch - 73 kg - ICB "L" - Monarch RT3 M/L - 200 PSI (25% Sag) - Zugstufe 2 Klicks nach offen
Lyrik 170 U-Turn Coil weich - Zugstufe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

wenn schon custom dann richtig wie?

Hatte mich beim monarch schon gewundert - aber hast ja gleich den passenden tune bekommen....

weist du was deine lyrik mit uturn coil wiegt?

hatte schon überlegt meiner eine Ti-feder zu spendieren...


----------



## f4lkon (28. August 2013)

Der passende Tune wäre LM. Vllt einfach einen neuen Thread für sowas?


----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

steht bei RS der erste Buchstabe für zug oder druckstufe?


----------



## f4lkon (28. August 2013)

Der erste rote Buchstabe ist die Zugstufe. 2/blau ist die Druckstufe. Kann man in LM häufiger aus Fanes Rahmen im Bikemarkt kaufen.


----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

rot blau ist klar. hatte das nur gerade falschrum im kopf...

hab meinen monarch jetzt selber auf L/M umgebaut. 

werde am Wochenende noch eine Kage coil schwerbau tour machen und dann wieder auf den Monarch umbauen. mal sehen ob er noch funktioniert 

zugespacert hab ich übrigens nicht. Mir taugt trotz 100kg das ding so wie es ist. Wenn der ab und zu mal an Anschlag geht stört mich das nicht. und ist bisher eher selten vorgekommen.


----------



## vscope (28. August 2013)

mit welcher pumpe messt ihr?
ich hab jetzt mit 3 pumpen, 2 rockshox und einer noname gemessen bei fast identischem resultat.

ich habe bei meinem monarch bei 150 psi 28% sag bei 78 kilo.

strange... ich glaub mein monarch ist ausser der norm...
vielleicht habe ich eine andere druckstufe, falsch gelabelt?

schaffe es auch nicht bei 25% sag den ganzen federweg zu nutzen, während manche behaupten daß er einfach durchrauscht mit der grossen kammer...

ich glaub ich werde den mal im winter zerlegen und den shimstack unter die lupe nehmen.


----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

Ich hab eine topeak pocketshock DXG
eine andere zeigte aber das gleiche an.

und es gibt hier ja leute die bei gleichem gewicht 270psi fahren.

Das mit dem durchrauschen ist bei mir eben auch nicht so extrem wie hier manche schildern.


----------



## vscope (28. August 2013)

Gut das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.

Aber wie kommt einer bei weit weniger gewicht auf den gleichen sag mit weit mehr psi? das verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## f4lkon (28. August 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> mit welcher pumpe messt ihr?
> ich hab jetzt mit 3 pumpen, 2 rockshox und einer noname gemessen bei fast identischem resultat.
> 
> ich habe bei meinem monarch bei 150 psi 28% sag bei 78 kilo.
> ...



Das klingt recht wenig. Ich hatte damals so um die 180 PSI im Monarch bei 75kg und 25% SAG.

Ein Monarch ist nicht fürs durchrauschen bekannt. Ohne ungewollte Landungen ins Flat/ ohne richtige Einschläge würde ich auch noch wegen der Federwegsausnutzung abwarten. 

Was mich momentan nervt ist der Anschlagschutz bei den Coil Dämpfern. Der ist fast 1cm dick und ich kann nicht sehen was ich noch als Reserve habe. Ich würde das ungern per Durchschlag erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (28. August 2013)

Ich bin ja echt zufrieden mit dem Monarch.

Und im Bikepark geht er gut mit knapp über 30% sag bei 135psi.
Nutzt dann den ganzen Federweg.

Verstehe nur nicht die 30% Unterschied an PSI bei einem gleichen Dämpfer...


----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

Im zweifelsfall das manometer an der pumpe. und je nach konstruktion das abziehen der pumpe.

das mit dem coil ist schon richtig. merke ich gerade beim kage. der hat zwar 7mm mehr hub als der monarch, aber rauscht mir öfter (450er feder fast komplett vorgespannt), voll in den puffer.

Wenn man es wirklich messen würde hätte ich wahrscheinlich fast den gleichen genutzten Federweg... trotzdem fühlt sich coil nach mehr an.

Werde ende der Sommer saison und zu Anfang der Wintersaison den Monarch in den bikemarkt schmeißen. habe mal kurz einen 2012er vivid air drin gehabt (222) und der ist schon nochmal fluffiger. fühlt sich fast an wie coil. 

wobei der monarch wenn man ehrlich ist super funktioniert. Und dazu noch wirklich leicht ist.


----------



## Kharne (28. August 2013)

Dann leg dir mal ne härtere Feder zu


----------



## Hasifisch (28. August 2013)

Also, bei mir ist es definitiv ein einfacher Monarch RT3 HV mit *M**L*.
- 25% Sag
- kein Durchrauschen
- Zugstufe ist bei den 25% und einem Klick nach voll offen perfekt, wenn ich 30% Sag fahre ist der Dämpfer überdämpft und kommt nicht mehr dynamisch genug raus
- er rauscht auch bei 30% nicht durch den Federweg, bei 25% fühlt er sich schön mittenfest an, wie ich es mag
- ich nutze den Federweg bei 25% perfekt aus, habe noch 0,5cm Reserve für richtig verkackte Drops
Aber:
Auf schnell gefahrenen Wurzelteppichen scheint die Druckstufe etwas überfordert. Kann man da mit den Shims was machen?
Allerdings bin ich ehrlich - Wurzelteppiche bei Highspeed fahre ich sehr selten, deshalb würde ich wahrscheinlich doch nicht mehr auf einen schwereren Dämpfer wechseln.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. August 2013)

Ach ja, die Lyrik U-Turn liegt bei 2350g ohne Druckstufeneinheit (R).

Die Pike Solo Air mit der neuen Dämpfungskartusche wird übrigens im Pinkbike-Review weit über den grünen Klee gelobt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2013)

Sicher kann man da mit Shims was machen. 
Mich wundert nur dass du überhaupt was von der Druckstufe merkst. Ich hatte ja die Superschnell-Zugstufe drin, die dann ein Klick vor ganz zu stand. Damit war die M-Druckstufe schön straff. 
Jetzt wo ich die normale L-Zugstufe weiter offen fahre, klicks muss ich nochmal zählen, ist die Druckstufe deutlich plüschiger geworden. Mit ner L Druckstufe und fast offener Zugstufe dürfte da nicht mehr soo viel an Feedback kommen oder? Und der wippt trotzdem nicht? Dann ist der Hinterbau echt gut konstruiert. 

Zur Pike sag ich mal sollte sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Mich wundert nur dass du überhaupt was von der Druckstufe merkst. Ich hatte ja die Superschnell-Zugstufe drin, die dann ein Klick vor ganz zu stand. Damit war die M-Druckstufe schön straff...



Ich habe da leider kein Vergleich zu anderen Druckstufen Setups, aber zumindest im Low Speed bin ich so zufrieden, das ich mir keine Gedanken darüber mache. Wenn ich gern noch etwas optimieren könnte, sollte die HS-Druckstufe schneller reagieren.
Ach ja, und immer dran denen: ich liege "nur" bei 75kg inkl. Ausrüstung!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2013)

Ich hab nur schwere Knochen


----------



## da dude80 (29. August 2013)

Nutzt noch einer den Durolux Dämpfer? Nähere mich da erst sehr langsam dem (gefühlten) Optimum an: Bei bissl über 70 kg fahr ich aktuell 152 psi, zugstufe auf vier Klicks von offen, Compression auf sechs.

Fühlt sich gut an, solange man am Boden bleibt. Lebendig! 
Für Landungen dürfte etwas mehr Progression da sein.

Erfahrungen anyone?


----------



## f4lkon (29. August 2013)

da dude80 schrieb:


> Nutzt noch einer den Durolux Dämpfer? Nähere mich da erst sehr langsam dem (gefühlten) Optimum an: Bei bissl über 70 kg fahr ich aktuell 152 psi, zugstufe auf vier Klicks von offen, Compression auf sechs.
> 
> Fühlt sich gut an, solange man am Boden bleibt. Lebendig!
> Für Landungen dürfte etwas mehr Progression da sein.
> ...



Ich hab einen Spacer in Form 3x2cm drin. Aus einem Stück Gartenschlauch a 2mm dick.


----------



## Ochta (29. August 2013)

Hätt mal ne Frage: für was sind die Gewinde im Unterrohr? Flaschenhalter?, oder gibts da irgendnen Guard den mal dranschrauben kann?
gruß


----------



## f4lkon (29. August 2013)

Flaschenhalter


----------



## Pintie (29. August 2013)

das ist eine aufnahme für blei oder uran scheiben. 
damit kann man dann den Schwerpunkt senken. bei der steilen einstellung am umlenkhebel bringt das mehr geradeauslauf


----------



## -Wally- (29. August 2013)

Das sind Schrauben für Flaschenhalter, allerdings gibts zumindest von SKS auch so ein Schutzblech was man da dran schrauben kann...ich hatte sowas mal vor etlichen Jahren zum testen dran, an meinem alten Enduro...funktioniert auch, aber ich will mir keinen Rahmen mehr mit sowas verunstalten.
Jetzt hab ich die Löcher im ICB die ich nicht brauche mit Madenschrauben und Schraubensicherung verschlossen, eben auch die fürn Flaschenhalter, damit da kein Dreck rein kommt.


----------



## Goldsprint (30. August 2013)

Fährt vielleicht jemand auch in seinem ICB den X-Fusion Vector HLR Air?

Ich bin vom Stumpjumper umgestiegen und das hatte beim Dämpfer nur sehr begrenzte Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Sag und Rebound).

Ich hab gestern meine erste Tour mit dem Vector gemacht und benötige ein bisschen Hilfe bei der Abstimmung. Zunächst habe ich die oberen Knöpfe am Piggyback (High- und Low-Speed-Compression ganz offen gelassen), die Hauptluftkammer mit ca 110psi und den Piggyback mit den erforderlichen 180psi befüllt.

Folgendes ist mir der Tour aufgefallen:

Mit den 110psi hänge ich zu tief im Sag (ca 35%). Trotzdem war der Dämpfer für meinen Geschmack bei Wurzelteppichen im Gegensatz zum Stumpi nicht sensibel genug.

Beim Pedalieren wippte er. Das lässt sich dann wahrscheinlich über die Low-Speed/High-Speed-Compression unterdrücken.

Wenn ich jetzt noch mehr Luft dazugebe, komme ich zwar weiter aus dem Sag raus, aber der Dämpfer wird dann insgesamt härter, oder?


----------



## bansaiman (2. September 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Fährt vielleicht jemand auch in seinem ICB den X-Fusion Vector HLR Air?
> 
> Ich bin vom Stumpjumper umgestiegen und das hatte beim Dämpfer nur sehr begrenzte Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Sag und Rebound).
> 
> ...



Fahre zwar nicht den, aber nen Manitou Evolver ISX 6, der ähnlich vielseitig einstellbar ist.

-MAch alles komplett auf: wie einen deckel zum Öffnen GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn drehen
-Stell für Tour via Luftdruck den passenden Sag ein, z.B. 25 %(i.d.r.20-30% je nach Vorliebe und Art der TOur) im Sitzen.
-Kann man den Druck im IFP verändern? Wenn ja, pack ihn zwischen 130-150 PSi
-Rebound nun soweit von ganz offen schließen bis das Hinterrad nach Raufschmeißen auf den Sattel (wenn du neben dem Rad stehst) mit Oberkörper und vollem Gewicht und dem folgenden ruckartigen Entlasten nicht mehr hüpft, also Bodenontakt hält-> auf der Strecke dann so modifizieren bis, das Rad bei Wurzelteppichen nicht mehr auf den Wurzeln driftet (würde bei zu schnellem Rebound passieren) sondern Haftung behält, oder bis das Rad nach nem Kicker oder Landen mit starker Kompression nicht mehr die Tendenz hat, dich aus dem Sattel zu werfen!!
-Lowspeed Compression erstmal nach Vorliebezudrehen, bis der Hinterbau beim normalen Pedalieren im akzeptablem Maße wippt oder eben gar nicht mehr. Dann, wenn das Rad bei ner Kompression im anlieger oder durchfahren einer großem Mulde zu sehr abtaucht, die LSC erhöhen, also weiter zudrehen.
Generell führt es i.d.R. dazu, dass du die LSC zur Hälfte geschlossen fährst, vllt auch etwas mehr, seltener weniger
Es gilt soviel LSC wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich, damit der Hinterbau gute Traktion und Ansprechverhalten behält.
-die HSC zeigt sich ebenso auf Waschbrettpisten, Wurzelteppichen, und wird meist relativ weit offen gefahren. Hier kann man sich streiten, ob das Rad jeden Schlag aufsaugen oder über die Wurzeln gleiten soll, jedenfalls gehe von der Mitte aus und öffne sie so weit nach jeder Fahrt, bis du auf dem Wurzelteppich das Gefühl hast, dass die Schläge für dich am angenehmsten werden und du die Haftung am besten behälst
Wenn du bei schnell folgenden Wurzeln das Gefühl hast, der Dämpfer kickt dich die ganze ZEit über die Wurzeln, dreh den Rebound mehr zu, nimmt er einen schnellen schlag wie eine Dicke wurzel oder steine ähnlich eine Bürgersteinkante bei schon guter Geschwindigkeit zu schlecht auf, öffne die HSC mehr, bis das ausgeglichen wird. Das Fahrttempo ist hier wichtig: rollt man langsam gegen eine Kante, arbeitet stattdessen die LSC, also 20 km/h kannst du ruhig haben, wenn duauf ein fast quadratisches Hindernis triffst (ode rmehr ^^). Beim ansteuern einer dicken wurzel und auch der Teppich sollte kein einzelnes auf und ab sondern ein schönes "Durchschüttelgefühl" geben. Dann ist das Tempo richtig, um die HSC zu beurteilen und einstellen zu können 

Taucht dir der Dämpfer trotz 20% Sag und weit oder ganz geschlossner LSC bei Kompressionen zu sehr durch, würde ich mich mit Reset Racing in Kontakt setzen und fragen, was machbar wäre. DEnn dann ist wahrscheinlich die Luftkammer zu groß und müsste mit Öl befüllt oder zugespacert werden oder der Dämpfer intern die Middlespeed Compressiom stärker geshimt kriegen. Kenne mich mit dem Innenleben des Vector nciht aus, eine der Varianten wäre es in dem Falle halt.
Das wäre halt möglich, gibt nicht umsonst Spacer für mOnarch oder die alternative Kammer für den CC Double Barrel bzw. verschieden Tunes beim VIVID; der Vector ist ein guter Dämpfer nur muss er eben richtig eingestellt werden und prinzipiell innerhalnb seines Einstellbereiches zum hinterbau passen.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (2. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Antwort. Vielleicht können wir Bonner uns mal treffen und ne Runde drehen? So wie es ausschaut fahre ich morgen um 18:00 im 7GB.


----------



## bansaiman (2. September 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Antwort. Vielleicht können wir Bonner uns mal treffen und ne Runde drehen? So wie es ausschaut fahre ich morgen um 18:00 im 7GB.




Samstag Zeit und Lust auf Stromberg? Bei uns könnte noch ein PLatz frei sein.
MIttwoch könnte ich nachmittags. HAben ein paar schöne Strecken am Venusberg


----------



## benzinkanister (3. September 2013)

Beim vector hlr air kannst du das volumen im agb extern verstellen. Hierzu mit einem kleinen imbus oder so in eins der löcher am ende des agb und dann drehen.

Ich fahre übrigens bei 90kg nackt ca. 140psi in der hauptkammer.

Bansaiman: drückst du auf den sattel wenn du die zugstufe im stand einstellst?

Ich fand den vector air beim hinterrad loslassen test auch irgendwie nich so sensibel, aber aufm trail merkt man davon nix, da arbeitet er sehr gut für mein empfinden 

Achja und dichtungen sollten auch erstmal eingefahren werden. Wenns dir dann noch zu unsensibel ist kannst du die hauptkammer mal abschrauben und ein bischen öl in die dichtung laufen lassen.


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

Tuning Tipp zu den Dämpferschrauben.

Ich habe jetzt mal die passschraube mit dem original verglichen.
sind dann doch mal 15g mehr ...

deshalb habe ich jetzt die Bolzen seite vom original, die hält ja, und auf der anderen seite eine M6*12 mit großem Kopf aus Stahl. 

spart sogar 3g bei deutlich besserer Haltbarkeit. 

oben original mit Sollbruchstelle, unten Fälschung


----------



## f4lkon (3. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oben original mit Sollbruchstelle, unten Fälschung




Bei mir halten sie zum Glück noch, obwohl ich bestimmt schon 20 mal Dämpfer ein und ausgebaut habe. Ich ziehe aber auch immer nur auf der Bolzenseite an und hab auf der Schraubenseite Montagepaste.


----------



## wallacexiv (3. September 2013)

Hat Jemand seinen Rahmen mit Schutzfolie getuned? 

Welche Folie kann man da empfehlen?


----------



## Hasifisch (3. September 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hat Jemand seinen Rahmen mit Schutzfolie getuned?
> 
> Welche Folie kann man da empfehlen?


----------



## benzinkanister (3. September 2013)

Bischen teuer aber ziemlich robust:

http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...in-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-8cm-x-50cm.html

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

so eine klare hab ich auch verwendet. 

wer es bunt haben will und vielleicht auch andere Teile überziehen will:
http://www.plastidip-shop.de/index.php/produkte/plastidip.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (3. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


>



Sieht sehr fein aus. 



benzinkanister schrieb:


> Bischen teuer aber ziemlich robust:
> 
> http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...in-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-8cm-x-50cm.html
> 
> Gruß





Merlin7 schrieb:


> so eine klare hab ich auch verwendet.
> 
> wer es bunt haben will und vielleicht auch andere Teile überziehen will:
> http://www.plastidip-shop.de/index.php/produkte/plastidip.html



Hatte aber auch eher an transparent gedacht. Wollte eventuell auch etwas an die Gabel machen als Schutz.

Die 3M ist gut aber auch recht teuer, gibts da noch was preiswerteres?


----------



## Micha-L (3. September 2013)

Die 3M vom Foliencenter ist hervorragend. Habe ich selber am ICB in Verwendung.

Hat mir auch schon einmal das Elox gerettet. Dafür ist die Folie nun verschrammt. Aber dafür ist sie ja da.


----------



## Chris0711 (4. September 2013)

Ich benutze an meinem ICB 3M Folie die auch für die Heckträger an Autos verwendet wird. Die ist super schlagzäh und lässt sich sehr gut um enge Radien kleben.

Da ich eine starken Wippenversatz hatte wurde der Rahmen von Herrn Voitl nachgearbeitet. Aufnahme der Wippe wurde überfräst und entsprechende Scheibe zum Ausgleich gedreht. Dämpfer Sitz nun perfekt mittig und in Verbindung mit Huber Buchsen ist das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus erste Sahne.
Am WE werde ich das mal auf dem Trail testen. Erster Eindruck ist das der Hinterbau "schneller" geworden ist. Bei gleicher Zugstufeneinstellung (1 Klick zu).

Bei mir war die Rolle der E13 KeFü falsch herum montiert. Große Rolle war aussen!!


----------



## vscope (4. September 2013)

habe mir nun für die nasse jahreszeit den hr2 supetacky dh vorne aufgezogen nachdem der onza bei 1,3bar tubeless von der felge gesprungen ist. der hr2 mit 1 bar ist im nassen eine macht. in kombi mit dem mountain king hinten eine geniale sache. bergauf wenig rollwiderstand und bergab auch auf nassem fels und wurzeln dank hr2 grip ohne ende.
kann ich echt empfehlen!


----------



## Hasifisch (4. September 2013)

So was Feingenopptes hat mir auf den teils matschigen Herbstwegen hier zu wenig Bremskraft.
Ich habe mich für HR2 3C 2.4 vorn und Minion DHR 2.3 60a hinten entschieden, beides Falter mit Latexschlauch. @Merlin
Habe jetzt gemerkt, da der seit gut einem Jahr benutzte Latex vorn einem 2.6er Ardent steckte, nicht in 2.4... 

Hasifisch von mobil...


----------



## Pintie (5. September 2013)

Wegen dem blauen Hebel am Monarch....

Ich und andere hatten ja den Eindruck das der nicht viel macht.

Hatte meinen Monarch jetzt mal zerlegt und weider zusammen gebaut. Gefunden hab ich ncihts, aber jetzt macht der Hebel einen viel größeren Druckstufen unterschied als vorher....

vielleicht war da einfach was verklemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain_j (5. September 2013)

Kämpfe gerade mit folgenden Problemen:

1.) hab irgend ein Teilchen im Unterrohr des Hauptrahmens, wenn man den Rahmen auf den Kopf stellt hört man es eindeutig - klingt metallisch, könnte aber auch ein Steinchen sein.

Wie kann da was reinkommen, bzw. wie kriegt man es wieder raus (denke das Rohr ist an beiden Enden verschweißt?)

2.) Habe jetzt seit 3 Ausfahrten ein störend lautes Knacken (der Ton klingt hell eher nach "Ticken"), welches vom Rahmen kommen muss, es klingt nicht nach Antrieb, ich vermute es im Hinterbau (Horstlink, Ausfallende). 
Es tritt auf beim Treten unter Last (bergauf), im Wiegetritt nicht und auch nicht gleich von Anfang an, wenn es da ist geht's nicht mehr weg, 1-2x pro Kurbelumdrehung und ist nervend laut. Bergab tritt's dann auch manchmal beim Bremsen auf.
Habe versucht alles zu reinigen, fetten mit korrekten Drehmomenten wieder festzuschrauben - half alles nichts.

Hat irgend jemand eine Idee oder Tipp was ich noch tun könnte? bin bei Geräuschen normal nicht sehr heikel, aber das nervt brutal.


----------



## Pintie (5. September 2013)

wie da was reinkommt verstehe ich auch nicht... 
Aber ich wurde bei hayes ja auch gefragt wie ich sand und wasser in die holkmmer der Felge bekommen habe. 

ans unterrohr kommst übers tretlager....

Geräusche macht mein Bike auch ohne ende. hab das unterdessen aufgegeben. immer wenn ich meinte es behoben zu haben kam es doch wieder.


----------



## f4lkon (5. September 2013)

Thema Horstlink wurd hier schon öfter mal besprochen. Blätter mal was durch. Du brauchst Unterlegscheiben.

Das Steinchen bekommst du am einfachsten raus wenn du Kurbel und Innenlager abmontierst. Wenn es denn wirklich im Unterrohr ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2013)

Muss kein Steinchen sein, kann evtl. auch ne Schweißperle sein die da mal rein gefallen ist und bei Spülen anch dem eloxieren nicht raus kam weil sie sich rigendwo verkantet hatte oder so.


----------



## captain_j (5. September 2013)

Ok, danke.

Hab gelesen ihr hattet alle Spiel im Horstlink, kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen - da ist alles fest - fraglich ob sich weitere Unterlegscheiben positiv auswirken. Außerdem bin ich schon ca. 20x ohne Knacken unterwegs gewesen, da hätte man ja schon früher etwas hören müssen.

Mit einer gewissen Geräuschkulisse kann man ja leben, nur dieses Knacken treibt mich (und alle Mitfahrer) in den Wahnsinn.


----------



## Pintie (5. September 2013)

bei mir kommt und geht das knacken. mal ist die Sau eine Stunde ohne geräusch und dann gehts wieder weiter.

Hab aber unterdessen keinen bock mehr auf basteln. jetzt wird erst mal gefahren  

bei 1500km bau ich dann nochmal alles auseinander, machs sauber, fülle alles mit Betriebsstoffen auf und dann schau ma mal.

Vielleicht kommt ja bald die MK II vom Horst link.


----------



## f4lkon (5. September 2013)

Laut Stefan sind ja auch bald die neuen Lagerkits im Shop. Ich mein in ca. 2 Wochen.


----------



## benzinkanister (5. September 2013)

Was ist an denen anders?


----------



## Pintie (5. September 2013)

- Die Igus Gleitlager haben bessere Toleranzen
- Passcheibe wandert nach außen. 
- bolzenlänge usw mit besseren Toleranzen.


----------



## vscope (5. September 2013)

bei meinem hat am anfang das steuerlager geknarzt. hab oben das lager raus und wieder rein jetzt isses leise. horstlink hatte auch spiel. jetzt mit unterlegscheibe ist ruhe. in serfaus hat es plötzlich bergauf stark zu knarzen angefangn. als ich wieder im tal war (1300hm alpiner trail) hab ich bemerkt dass die hintere steckachse fast schon ganz draussen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (6. September 2013)

Würdet ihr den Hinterbau eigentlich als sehr weich/sensibel beschreiben oder eher straff?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. September 2013)

Bezogen aufs Federberhalten oder vom Flex?


----------



## nino85 (6. September 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Würdet ihr den Hinterbau eigentlich als sehr weich/sensibel beschreiben oder eher straff?



Mit 222er Vivid (air) und 40% Sag: Sehr flauschig. --> 170er Stellung
Mit dem 216er Monarchen (--> 170er Stellung) finde ich ihn im Vergleich deutlich straffer - aber immer noch kein Vergleich mit dem Hinterbau von Wicked comp (Monarch RT3) oder Tyee (Monarch Plus RC3).

Hängt alles also ziemlich von Federhärte und Dämpfer-Verhalten ab.

Solltest du den Flex gemeint haben: Keine Ahnung - dafür ist mein Popometer nicht sensibel genug.


----------



## Pintie (6. September 2013)

Die Federung ist wirklich sehr Dämpfer abhängig. 
die steifigkeit vom rahmen ist ok. Gibt wesentlich steifere, aber auch weichere. beim fahren stört mich die mittelmäßige Steifigkeit überhaupt nicht.


----------



## long_rider (9. September 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Jepp... spielreduzierte IGUS-Lager sind schon bestellt. Buchsen in verschiedenen Toleranzen bekomme ich im Laufe der Woche... damit testen wir noch mal die optimale Kombination. Entsprechende Lagerkits sollten dann hoffentlich in spätestens drei Wochen lieferbar sein.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,

ist hier schon was bzgl. Verfügbarkeit abzusehen? 

Danke
long_rider


----------



## kopis (9. September 2013)

wer noch eine eine Alternative im Hinterbau sucht 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/230816-rock-shox-vivid-air-r2c-216x63-tune-m-m-2013

grüße kopis


----------



## Pintie (10. September 2013)

leider 216....

wenn jemand einen 222*70 vivid air 2014 hat gerne pm an mich...

oder wenn jemand den neu günstig sieht.


----------



## kopis (10. September 2013)

@Merlin7,

ist der 2013 zu einem guten Kurs...schon mit rapid recovery Technik:

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/31933

hast du schon den 2013er gegen den 2014er Vivid Air gefahren? Ich bin den 2012er gegen den 2013er mit rapid recovery gefahren..das hat sich deutlich bemerkbar gemacht! Der Vivid 2013er steht besser im Federweg und folgt dem Untergrund schneller.
Jetzt würde mich interessieren, was die negativ Feder bringt und ob die Einstellbereiche besser sind?


----------



## Pintie (10. September 2013)

bin nur den 2014er gefahren. 
finde den ziemlich perfekt im ICB. (222*70) zu den alten kann ich nichts sagen da fehlt mir der Vergleich.
und die seitlichen Einstellschrauben gefallen mir auch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. September 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> @Merlin7,
> 
> ist der 2013 zu einem guten Kurs...schon mit rapid recovery Technik:
> 
> ...



1. Der 14er Vivid ist besser als der 13er Vivid. Zumindest in der Zugstufe
2. "Rapid Response" beim 13er Vivid ist ein Witz. Die haben da an der Zugstufe gegenüber den Vorjahren exakt NICHTS geändert
3. Auch der 14er hat den Marketing-Spruch nur weil er sich auf den kleineren Modellen (Monarch, Monarch Plus...) bewährt hat
4. Zu einem guten Kurs würd ich den 13er Vivid auch nehmen...


----------



## kopis (10. September 2013)

@Lord,

ich fand den 2013er deutlich besser als den 2012er....ich habe das auf diese Technik zurück geführt, was für mich auch Sinn machen würde! Geöffnet habe ich die beiden nie und kann dazu nichts sagen.

Dann werde ich vermutlich doch lieber in den 2014er investieren...hast du die beiden mal im Vergleich bewegt? 
Preis vom 2013er passt ja wirklich...hab noch ein Angebot für einen 2014er zum selben Kurs....aber ohne Garantie :-(


----------



## Micha-L (12. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wenn man die splinte durch eine schraube ersetzt haben die etwas weniger spiel. ist aber völlig normal und macht auch nix.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35456_Belaghalteschraube-fuer-BR-M785-.html
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...elaghalteschraube-und-Ring-BRM785--24763.html
> ...



Habe nun die Splinte durch die Schrauben ersetzt. Gleich viel besser. 

Die Schrauben habe ich von TNC-Hamburg.com

Ersatzspeichen für den Sun Ringle LRS gibts übrigens bei Bike-Components.de. Die können die Schrauben für die Bremse aber frühestens im November liefern.


----------



## Micha-L (17. September 2013)

Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal das Hinterrad ausgebaut. Die Achse hatte ja mal garkein spürbares Drehmoment.  Hatte zwar alle Schrauben an Dämpfer, Wippe und Hinterbau kontrolliert, aber nicht diese. Naja, was solls. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Morgen werde ich mich mal dranmachen, die Verkabelung so zu ändern, dass vorn alles schön über Kreuz läuft. Hier gab es ja einige sehr gute Empfehlungen, besonders von @Lt.AnimalMother.

Dem Dämpfer macht das doch nix aus, wenn ich ihn mit Druck ausbaue und ein paar liegen lasse? Bin irgendwie zu faul, den nun zu leeren und anschließend wieder 240PSI da rein zu rödeln.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## vscope (17. September 2013)

Kann sein dass er sich überdehnt und du ihn nicht mehr rein bringst


----------



## Pintie (17. September 2013)

auf jeden Fall in einer Kiste Lagern falls er platzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (17. September 2013)

Kiste? Bist du lebensmüde?  Bleitresor minimal!


----------



## Pintie (17. September 2013)

hab mal einen fox dämpfer aufgeschraubt... und mich gewundert warums so schwer geht.... hatte dann doch vergessen den druck raus zu machen. Bomben effekt sag ich mal. das passiert einem nur einmal.


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2013)

aua...

für den kampfmittelräumdienst wärst du also nicht unbedingt geeignet.

"ey kollega, reich ma den hammer rüber, ich krieg den zünder nicht los" 

aber ich glaub so ziemlich jeder, der an irgendwas schraubt, hat schonmal seine freudschen "versprecher" gemacht. da schließe ich mich nicht aus. waren damals nur keine fahrräder (igitt, bergauf treten), sondern standesgemäß was mit motor. und leider gabs vor 30-35 jahren kein indernetz, wo man dumme fragen stellen und neunmalkluge antworten erhalten konnte. bis auf ein paar schwer erhältliche reparaturanleitungen war da learnig by doing angesagt, incl. try&error....
von daher lebt die heutige generation schraubwilliger so ziemlich im paradies!


----------



## aurelio (18. September 2013)

Ich habe mein ICB gestern zum ersten mal ein wenig auf den lokalen "Sprungstrecken" bewegt. Fährt/fliegt sich wirklich sehr gut. Was mir allerdings ein wenig negativ aufgefallen ist: Gefühlt ist der Hinterbau in gewissen Situationen (enge, schnelle Anlieger Kurvenwechsel) recht weich. Es kann natürlich durchaus auch sein, dass Reifen(druck) (MK 2,2"; 2,1bar) und/oder Dämpfersetup eine Rolle gespielt haben...

Ein Freund (Zweiradmechaniker) meinte neulich zu mir, dass der Hinterbau eigentlich eine Fehlkonstruktion wäre. Er begründete das mit dem Lagerpunkt der Wippe und dem recht kleinen, spitzwinkligem Ketten- / Druckstrebendreieck. Die Belastung bei Querkräften wäre auf Lager und Dämpfer sehr hoch. Beim Verwindungstest (Hinterrad hin- und herbewegen) passiert hier auch deutlich mehr, als beispielsweise bei seinem Fuel EX. Wie seht ihr diese "Problematik"?


----------



## nino85 (18. September 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ich habe mein ICB gestern zum ersten mal ein wenig auf den lokalen "Sprungstrecken" bewegt. Fährt/fliegt sich wirklich sehr gut. Was mir allerdings ein wenig negativ aufgefallen ist: Gefühlt ist der Hinterbau in gewissen Situationen (enge, schnelle Anlieger Kurvenwechsel) recht weich. Es kann natürlich durchaus auch sein, dass Reifen(druck) (MK 2,2"; 2,1bar) und/oder Dämpfersetup eine Rolle gespielt haben...
> 
> Ein Freund (Zweiradmechaniker) meinte neulich zu mir, dass der Hinterbau eigentlich eine Fehlkonstruktion wäre. Er begründete das mit dem Lagerpunkt der Wippe und dem recht kleinen, spitzwinkligem Ketten- / Druckstrebendreieck. Die Belastung bei Querkräften wäre auf Lager und Dämpfer sehr hoch. Beim Verwindungstest (Hinterrad hin- und herbewegen) passiert hier auch deutlich mehr, als beispielsweise bei seinem Fuel EX. Wie seht ihr diese "Problematik"?



Das Thema wurde ja schon mehrfach angesprochen - Es gibt steifere, aber auch wesentlich weichere Hinterbauten. Wenn ich mir die Ketten-Druckstreben-Dreiecke von einer Alutech Fanes oder einem Torque anschaue, stelle ich aber fest, dass das jetzt beim ICB nichts sonderlich exotisches ist. Was soll denn am Lagerpunkt der Wippe falsch sein? 
Dass sich generell mehr bewegt als an einem 120mm-Fully wundert mich jetzt nicht so.

Langzeiterfahrungen kann dir natürlich im Moment noch keiner geben, Sorgen mache ich mir aber erstmal keine, was die Langzeitstabilität angeht - das reicht noch, falls der Fall der Fälle irgendwann mal eintreten sollte.

Mich stört die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus nicht, ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich da recht unsensibel bin.


----------



## Pintie (18. September 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> aua...
> 
> für den kampfmittelräumdienst wärst du also nicht unbedingt geeignet.
> 
> "ey kollega, reich ma den hammer rüber, ich krieg den zünder nicht los"



hehe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ja das www ist da schon super. Vor allem diese Erkenntnis das ein 20Nm Schlüssel für alles reicht. bei 30Nm muss man halt einmal mit 20 und einmal mit 10Nm festziehen.

Das Problem ist aber halt immer ernst zu bleiben wenn leute fragen stellen bevor sie 3 sekunden nachdenken.


----------



## aurelio (18. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was soll denn am Lagerpunkt der Wippe falsch sein?
> Dass sich generell mehr bewegt als an einem 120mm-Fully wundert mich jetzt nicht so.
> 
> Langzeiterfahrungen kann dir natürlich im Moment noch keiner geben, Sorgen mache ich mir aber erstmal keine, was die Langzeitstabilität angeht - das reicht noch, falls der Fall der Fälle irgendwann mal eintreten sollte.
> ...



Falsch kann man so sicherlich auch nicht sagen. Ich vermute er meinte den Drehpunkt am Unterrohr, der recht weit vorne liegt. Bei Konstruktionen mit Drehpunkt am Sattelrohr würden wohl weniger Querkräfte an den Dämpferkolben weitergegeben (z.B. Fanes). Bei den Trek Modellen liegt es dann doch weniger am Federweg als an den wesentlich kürzeren Druckstreben, die dem Hinterbau mehr Steifigkeit verleihen oder?


----------



## benzinkanister (18. September 2013)

also ich glaube auch nicht dass der "weiche" hinterbau von den streben bzw. der anordnung kommt.

ich glaub eher, dass man da an der lagerung ein bischen was rausholen könnte.
z.b. ne durchgängige achse beim drehpunkt am unterrohr und sone art hülsen am drehpunkt sitzstrebe/wippe.
Vielleicht auch der horstlink...aber da fällt mir spontan nix ein, das ohne allzu großen aufwand an den kettenstreben gemacht werden kann.

hat jemand eigentlich einen gefühlten vergleich zwischen fanes und icb in sachen hinterbausteifigkeit?

die fanes-hinterbau-lagerung ist dem icb schon recht ähnlich oder?


----------



## Micha-L (18. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber halt immer ernst zu bleiben wenn leute fragen stellen bevor sie 3 sekunden nachdenken.



Wieso, weshalb, warum...... 

Nein, hätte ja wirklich sein können, dass der Dämpfer es nicht mag, wenn man ihn mit Durck beschlagen ausgebaut liegen lässt. Im Rahmen selbst wird der maximale Auszug ja durch Rahmen und Wippe begrenzt.

Aber danke trotzdem. Auseinanderschrauben werde ich ihn mit den 240PSI sicher nicht. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wieso, weshalb, warum......
> 
> Nein, hätte ja wirklich sein können, dass der Dämpfer es nicht mag, wenn man ihn mit Durck beschlagen ausgebaut liegen lässt. Im Rahmen selbst wird der maximale Auszug ja durch Rahmen und Wippe begrenzt.
> 
> ...



Dann häng den Rahmen mal in den Montageständer und nimm den Dämpfer raus. Dann wirst du sehen dass der Dämpfer die Wippe daran hindert ins Sitzrohr zu knallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (18. September 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Im Rahmen selbst wird der maximale Auszug ja durch Rahmen und Wippe begrenzt.



Ich hoffe für dich das das bei dir nicht so ist......

oder schlägt der hinterbau bei dir jedes mal am rahmen an wenn es ausfedert?


----------



## Micha-L (18. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich das das bei dir nicht so ist......
> 
> oder schlägt der hinterbau bei dir jedes mal am rahmen an wenn es ausfedert?





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann häng den Rahmen mal in den Montageständer und nimm den Dämpfer raus. Dann wirst du sehen dass der Dämpfer die Wippe daran hindert ins Sitzrohr zu knallen



Sorum hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen. Aber klingt in sich schlüssig. 

Hatte bisher nur das umgekehrte Szenario (Dämpfer ohne Montageständer ausgehängt und der Rahmen sackte dementsprechend zusammen).


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2013)

denkt nicht soviel nach, fahrt mehr rad! its no rocketscience!


----------



## fabi.e (19. September 2013)

Moin! 

Welche Maße benötige ich fürs ICB? 

*190,5mm x 50,8mm* (7,5" x 2,0")
*200,3mm x 50,8mm* (7,875" x 2,0")
*200,3mm x 57,2mm* (7,875" x 2,25")
*215,9mm x 63,5mm* (8,5" x 2,5")
*222,3mm x 69,9mm* (8,75" x 2,75")
*228,6mm x 69,9mm* (9,0" x 2,75")
*241,3mm x 76,2mm* (9,5" x 3,0")
*266,7mm x 88,9mm* (10,5" x 3,5")


----------



## arghlol (19. September 2013)

*215,9mm x 63,5mm* (8,5" x 2,5")

Die Größe ist von Haus aus verbaut.


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

216*63 oder 220*70 für 190mm federweg


----------



## fabi.e (19. September 2013)

Ähm, was denn nun?


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

serie ist 216*63... da gehen alle positionen im umlenkhebel und du hast 150 oder 170mm Federweg.

einen 222*70 dämpfer bekommst du in die "flach" einstellung. dann hast du 170 oder 190mm federweg


----------



## fabi.e (19. September 2013)

Ich überlege nämlich mir nen Coil Dämpfer zu holen als Schweres-Geröll Setup... 
Passen denn die Angaben oben zu den Daten die du gepostet hast?
Sind ja nicht 1:1 die gleichen (Differenz von 0,1-0,5 mm )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

schwank ja von anbieter zu anbieter....

Ich bin eine weile einen RS Kage in 222*70 gefahren. Also mit 190mm Federweg in flacher Stellung. Was beim Seriendämpfer etwa die Mitte zwischen flach uns steil ist. 

Für gröberes Gelände und DH park ist das top.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. September 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Ich überlege nämlich mir nen Coil Dämpfer zu holen als Schweres-Geröll Setup...
> Passen denn die Angaben oben zu den Daten die du gepostet hast?
> Sind ja nicht 1:1 die gleichen (Differenz von 0,1-0,5 mm )



Warum auch immer die Hersteller so krumme Maße angeben. Vermutlich weil sie nach dem Umrechnen von Zoll in mm nicht in der Lage sind Sinnvoll zu runden. 
Die Basismaße in mm sind 216x63 und 222x70. Ob da jetzt nen halber mm mehr oder weniger dran ist ist komplett irrelevant. Da hast du mehr Längen änderung im Dämpfer wenn du trittst...


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

hatte mal einen Camping Stuhl der bis 109,23452322 kg zugelassen war...
Wenn die das in China umrechnen wird halt nicht nachgedacht


----------



## aurelio (19. September 2013)

Da es für mich demnächst wohl  zum ersten mal nach Saalbach geht eine kurze Frage: Aktuell fahre ich das ICB 150 steil / Durolux 160mm. Das taugt mir für die Hometrails und Jumps am besten. Nun überlege ich für Saalbach das Setup zu ändern. Gabel auf 180mm umbauen? Rahmen auf 170 steil? flach? Any thoughts?


----------



## chrisle (19. September 2013)

Ich habe nichts dazu finden können: Ist der CCDB Air mit dem Standard Tune im ICB zu empfehlen oder muss angepasst werden?
Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer im ICB?

Danke für eine kurz Info


----------



## darkJST (19. September 2013)

@aurelio Je nach Fahrtechnik kann man auch mit 150/140 Spaß in Saalbach haben Obwohl...das letzte was ich von dort gelesen habe ist, dass die Strecken ziemlich zerbombt sind...also besser den Federweg aufrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. September 2013)

Und ob du hinten 150, 170, hoch oder tief fahren willst kannst ja vor Ort entscheiden. Zwei 5er Inbusschlüssel sollten grad noch ins Gepäck passen 

Also musst du nur vorne Hand anlegen. Vorrausgesetzt du willst nicht nur Hackel fahren. Wenn du auch X-Line, Pro-Line und Co fahren willst ist mehr Federweg schon angenehmer.


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2013)

Die Proline geht ja noch, da rumpelts an den 2 Wurzelstellen was, aber der Trail an sich war 
noch super fahrbar. Ne absolute Wohltat gegen Hangman, Hacklberg und Blueline, die sind 
total zerbombt, da würde ich langen Coildämpfer + Coilgabel empfehlen


----------



## bansaiman (19. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 1. Der 14er Vivid ist besser als der 13er Vivid. Zumindest in der Zugstufe
> 2. "Rapid Response" beim 13er Vivid ist ein Witz. Die haben da an der Zugstufe gegenüber den Vorjahren exakt NICHTS geändert
> 3. Auch der 14er hat den Marketing-Spruch nur weil er sich auf den kleineren Modellen (Monarch, Monarch Plus...) bewährt hat
> 4. Zu einem guten Kurs würd ich den 13er Vivid auch nehmen...




Was hälst du denn vom Elka Stage 5?
Überlege für die 222mm entweder Vivid-, Vector-Coil oder Revox bzw. den Elka


----------



## fabi.e (19. September 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was hälst du denn vom Elka Stage 5?
> Überlege für die 222mm entweder Vivid-, Vector-Coil oder Revox bzw. den Elka



Den Elka 5 hatte ich nun auchs ins Auge gefasst! 
Sollte von den 4. genannten der beste sein.


----------



## kopis (19. September 2013)

so hab nun heute den 2014er Vivid Air in 222x70mm verbaut...der geht aus dem Stand Sahne  
Hab ihn gerade in der 170mm Einstellung und das Teil harmoniert TOP mit der Lyrik SA DH...mal sehen wie er sich morgen auf dem Trail schlägt.
Alle Einstellungen lassen sich deutlich verändern...super!!


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

mach mal bild wie rum du den verbaut hast


----------



## kopis (19. September 2013)

...


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

Wenn du mir einen gefallen tun willst...
bau den mal in die 170 (190) position (geht ja eh nur flach).

und schau mal ob der nicht kolliediert wenn er voll einfedert.


----------



## aurelio (19. September 2013)

Ich habe vorhin die Gabel schnell auf 180mm umgebaut und den Rahmen auf 170mm steil eingestellt. Hinten nun statt des MK den Onza drauf. So fährt sich die Kiste echt nochmal um einiges komfortabler. Ich glaube das bleibt nun bis auf Weiteres so, auch für die Hometrails


----------



## vscope (19. September 2013)

Onza hinten ist halt bergauf schon mühsam. Mk im bikepark grenzwertig. Hab mir ne schöne delle in die felge gedrückt. Musste auf 2.2 bar hoch dann gings halbwegs. Fürn park würd ich vorn nen ordentlichen reifen nehmen. Maxxis dh 2.4 hr2 oder minion beides supertacky oder baron 2.5
Dämpft um einigrs besser als der onza und kannst mit weniger luft fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. September 2013)

Ich kann als Kompromiss den neuen 2.3 Minion DHR II empfehlen. Fahre den seit 2 Wochen mit 1,8bar im Latexschlauch. Wiege 74kg nackicht und bin kein großer Springer...
Den hinten in 60a und vorn den 2.4er HR II in 3C sind meine Standardbereifung jetzt im Herbst.


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

Und im winter?

Bin noch am überlegen was ich für die Winter Schnee Touren aufziehen soll.

Hatte am Wochenende den ersten Schneekontakt..... 

überlege ob Baron 2,5 vorne und hinten was mit spikes oder jemand eine Idee fürs  HR ?


----------



## Hasifisch (19. September 2013)

Das ist meine Herbst/Winter Bereifung...
Aber ich werde das ICB ab November wieder ins Eck stellen und nur noch Hardtail fahren, um die Fahrtechnik fit zu halten. Das hat mir letztes Jahr sehr viel gebracht. Da ist dann v/hinten ein 2.4er Advantage drauf, es gibt einfach keinen besseren Winter-Allrounder!


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

Mit der logik müsste ich im winter slicks aufziehen....

werde dann trotzdem kein neuer Akrig im Sommer.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mit der logik müsste ich im winter slicks aufziehen...



Meinst du das auf den Advantage bezogen? Bist du den schon mal gefahren (mit DH-Breite und Karkasse)?


----------



## kopis (19. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir einen gefallen tun willst...
> bau den mal in die 170 (190) position (geht ja eh nur flach).
> 
> und schau mal ob der nicht kolliediert wenn er voll einfedert.



Hi merlin,

hab den vivid in der 190mm Einstellungen mal komplett durch gefedert....die Wippe berührt ganz leicht den Dämpfer bei vollem Federweg. Ich werde dort zur Sicherheit ein wenig abfeilen und dann passt das perfekt


----------



## aurelio (19. September 2013)

Seltsam, ich empfand den Onza hinten nicht wesentlich weniger gut rollend als den MK. Könnte daran liegen das ich den MK mit mehr Druck gefahren bin. Ist halt ein 2,2", der war bei circa 2 Bar extrem instabil. Vorne hab ich ja den Baron 2,3" drauf. Zusammen mit dem Onza hinten eine vertretbare Kombi für Saalbach denke ich?! Vielleicht wird hinten dann doch mal in einen breiteren MK investiert.


----------



## Micha-L (19. September 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich empfand den Onza hinten nicht wesentlich weniger gut rollend als den MK. Könnte daran liegen das ich den MK mit mehr Druck gefahren bin. Ist halt ein 2,2", der war bei circa 2 Bar extrem instabil. Vorne hab ich ja den Baron 2,3" drauf. Zusammen mit dem Onza hinten eine vertretbare Kombi für Saalbach denke ich?! Vielleicht wird hinten dann doch mal in einen breiteren MK investiert.



Ich habs ja *noch* garnicht ausprobiert. Habe den MKII in 2.4 und ProTection halt als SSV Schnäppchen hier liegen. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

Der MK II in 2.4 ist hinten eine gute Wahl wenn es um Endurotouren geht, rollt gut und Grip ist Ausreichend. 
Wenn der Rollwiderstand aber nebensächlich ist, weil man eh das meiste mit dem Lift hoch fährt sollte man Baron 2.5 oder Highroller in DH-Karkasse aufziehen. Wenn man das Gas richtig stehen lässt kommt der MKII ans Limit. Finde ich nur akzeptabel wenn man auch aus eigener Kraft hoch muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (20. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Und im winter?
> 
> ....
> 
> überlege ob Baron 2,5 vorne und hinten was mit spikes oder jemand eine Idee fürs  HR ?



2,5/2,4 fahre ich ausschließlich am dhler. am carver je nach strecke 2,2/2,35

bei matschepampe (also auch im winter) fahre ich vorn mit conti rain king 2,3. hinten je nachdem, alles außer semislick. vorne braucht es eine gute führung, hinten folgt es dannn schon.
im bikepark (mit liftunterstützung) ist es eher zweitrangig wie gut der reifen rollt oder wie schwer ... traktion ist dann eher faktor 1. ansonsten gilt mein eingangssatz.


----------



## onkel_c (20. September 2013)

kann mir jmd. verraten, wie schwer es ist einen vivid air dämpfer in den richtigen tune zu versetzen, z.b. von high in m/l?
DANKE!


----------



## Pintie (20. September 2013)

ich hatte den 14er vivid air in 222*70 kurz drin und fand den in M/M eigentlich perfekt. (hab 100kg)


kopis schrieb:


> Hi merlin,
> 
> hab den vivid in der 190mm Einstellungen mal komplett durch gefedert....die Wippe berührt ganz leicht den Dämpfer bei vollem Federweg. Ich werde dort zur Sicherheit ein wenig abfeilen und dann passt das perfekt




und ich dachte schon ich war zu doof.....


----------



## Pintie (20. September 2013)

-


----------



## vscope (20. September 2013)

Das coole an den 2.4 dh hr2. Wenns nass und technisch wird  kannst den vorne tubeless mit 1 bar fahren. Das pickt dann wie sau


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Das coole an den 2.4 dh hr2. Wenns nass und technisch wird  kannst den vorne tubeless mit 1 bar fahren. Das pickt dann wie sau



Solltes das Wort technisch mit langsam austauschen....oder es zumindest zum technisch dazuscheiben. Soll unbedarfte Leute geben die das sonst falsch verstehen könnten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. September 2013)

kann man das ICB eigentlich auch sinnvoll mit ner 150er gabel fahren?
ich les' immer nur 160...180.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

fone schrieb:


> kann man das ICB eigentlich auch sinnvoll mit ner 150er gabel fahren?
> ich les' immer nur 160...180.



Kann man. Allerdings fand ich (190, XL-Rahmen) die Fuhre damit sehr Frontlastig, in Steilabfahrten fand ich es schon Grenzwertig. Das kann aber gut an meiner Größe liegen, dass sich dadurch mein Schwerpunkt zu weit nach vorne verlagert. Mit 170mm fühlt sich für mich jedenfalls alles irgendwie stimmiger an.
Kann auch daran liegen dass die getunte Lyrik deutlich höher im Federweg steht als die Sektor DPA vorher.

Mit 150mm würde ich 650B mit einer passenden Revelation einbauen, das bringt die Front wieder ein Stückchen nach oben durch die größere Einbaulänge. Das dürfte dann gut passen. Alternativ die 150er Pike mit 650B.
Der Hinterbau ist schön straff in 150mm, wenn man klares Feedback mag ne feine Sache.

Und die 180mm sind sehr Sinnvoll wenn man hinten einen plüschigen 222er Dämpfer verbaut und auf ca.190mm Federweg kommt. Das ist dann nicht mehr schön straff sondern Bügeleisen par excellence. Das ist ja da geile am ICB, wenn man sich mit dem Rahmengewicht anfreunden kann ist von eher massivem Allmountain bis Mini-DH für jeden Scheizz zu haben.


----------



## fone (20. September 2013)

ok, danke schön.

eigentlich ist die 150er gabel auch nicht übrig, hätte nur vielleicht lust gehabt, den rahmen aufzubauen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, kommt auf deinen persönlcihen Geschmack an. Vielleicht hätten mir 2cm mehr Spacer und ein anderer Vorbau weiter geholfen. Da ich dann aber meine 170er Lyrik bekommen habe hab ich nichtmehr weiter rumprobiert.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. September 2013)

Ich fahre das Bike mit 170mm v/h als "AM" - naja, MTB halt, alles hoch und alles runter...
Sehe gar keine Notwendigkeit, auf 150mm zu gehen. Einzig am Gewicht der Gabel könnte man einen Sinn sehen, aber da kommt über den Winter eine Pike oder Mattoc als 650B Version rein und dann habe ich das Teil bei etwas unter 13,5kg.
Das ICB geht richtig gut rauf und runter, auch mit 170mm im Heck. Der ominöse blaue Hebel am Monarchen ist immer auf offen, trotzdem wippt quasi nix. Deshalb ist für mich 150mm begraben und vergessen...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. September 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was hälst du denn vom Elka Stage 5?
> Überlege für die 222mm entweder Vivid-, Vector-Coil oder Revox bzw. den Elka



Hab mir aus Langeweile im Ausverkauf einen bestellt.
Lieferzeit 3-4 Wochen. Ich bin gespannt.

Mal schauen ob ich nochmal Hand anlegen muss.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und die 180mm sind sehr Sinnvoll wenn man hinten einen plüschigen 222er Dämpfer verbaut und auf ca.190mm Federweg kommt. Das ist dann nicht mehr schön straff sondern Bügeleisen par excellence. Das ist ja da geile am ICB, wenn man sich mit dem Rahmengewicht anfreunden kann ist von eher massivem Allmountain bis Mini-DH für jeden Scheizz zu haben.



Oh ja, da geht fast alles. Ich fahr 180mm Stahlfeder-Lyrik und 222er Vivid Coil (MJ14). Taugt mir super!


----------



## f4lkon (20. September 2013)

Ich hab mir gestern einen bestellt als Austausch wenns in den Park geht. Heute dann die Info, dass die keine 222er mehr haben. Dann wird es wohl doch ein vivid air.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hab mir aus Langeweile im Ausverkauf einen bestellt.



Du und Langeweile? Du wolltest mir da ja noch was schicken, falls du dich erinnerst. So als Beschäftigungstherapie


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Bike mit 170mm v/h als "AM" - naja, MTB halt, alles hoch und alles runter...
> Sehe gar keine Notwendigkeit, auf 150mm zu gehen. Einzig am Gewicht der Gabel könnte man einen Sinn sehen, aber da kommt über den Winter eine Pike oder Mattoc als 650B Version rein und dann habe ich das Teil bei etwas unter 13,5kg.
> Das ICB geht richtig gut rauf und runter, auch mit 170mm im Heck. Der ominöse blaue Hebel am Monarchen ist immer auf offen, trotzdem wippt quasi nix. Deshalb ist für mich 150mm begraben und vergessen...



Die leichtere Gabel wird aber weniger leicht sein als 650B schwerer sein wird.
Es seidenn du nimmst einen wesentlich leichteren Laufradsatz und leichtere Reifen. Mit leichter meine ich natürlich weniger stabil

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die leichtere Gabel wird aber weniger leicht sein als 650B schwerer sein wird.
> Es seidenn du nimmst einen wesentlich leichteren Laufradsatz und leichtere Reifen. Mit leichter meine ich natürlich weniger stabil
> 
> G.



Ähämm..das Thema hatten wir schon... 
Ich habe nicht vor, demnächst auf 27,5 zu wechslen. Ich brauche die Einbauhöhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (20. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Oh ja, da geht fast alles. Ich fahr 180mm Stahlfeder-Lyrik und 222er Vivid Coil (MJ14). Taugt mir super!



Wie hast Du die Gabel auf 180mm gebracht? Mit Tuning Hülse?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. September 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die Gabel auf 180mm gebracht? Mit Tuning Hülse?
> 
> Gruß Marc



Ja. MV Tuning ist auch drin.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> 2,5/2,4 fahre ich ausschließlich am dhler. am carver je nach strecke 2,2/2,35
> 
> bei matschepampe (also auch im winter) fahre ich vorn mit conti rain king 2,3. hinten je nachdem, alles außer semislick. vorne braucht es eine gute führung, hinten folgt es dannn schon.
> im bikepark (mit liftunterstützung) ist es eher zweitrangig wie gut der reifen rollt oder wie schwer ... traktion ist dann eher faktor 1. ansonsten gilt mein eingangssatz.




Also ich fahre den 2,5er Baron vorn wie hinten und muss das rad überall selbst raufschleppen. Aber an den reifen spar ich kein gewicht mehr  
Naja gut, mein einsatzzweck dürfte auch eher speziell sein


----------



## mhedder (20. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ja. MV Tuning ist auch drin.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



MV=Midvalve ?

Kannst Du was zum Vergleich zur 180er Solo Air sagen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Mo(n)arch (20. September 2013)

Fährt eigentlich jemand das Bike im 150/150 flachen Modus?
Grund für meine Frage: Ich suche neben meinem DH Bike ein Allmountain mit dem ich es ordentlich krachen lassen kann. Es soll mein Bike für Touren, Enduro und alles wo kein Lift raufgeht werden.
Und dafür stelle ich mir ein Bike mit 150mm und aggresiver Geometrie vor, wo wir beim ICB sind.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Also ich fahre den 2,5er Baron vorn wie hinten und muss das rad überall selbst raufschleppen. Aber an den reifen spar ich kein gewicht mehr
> Naja gut, mein einsatzzweck dürfte auch eher speziell sein



Beim Schleppen merkst ja auch keinen Rollwiderstand 



Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand das Bike im 150/150 flachen Modus?
> Grund für meine Frage: Ich suche neben meinem DH Bike ein Allmountain mit dem ich es ordentlich krachen lassen kann. Es soll mein Bike für Touren, Enduro und alles wo kein Lift raufgeht werden.
> Und dafür stelle ich mir ein Bike mit 150mm und aggresiver Geometrie vor, wo wir beim ICB sind.



Ich fand 150 flach hinten ganz gut, steil war irgendwie kippelig, die Front kommt aber sehr tief mit 150er Gabel, evtl nen 650B-Modell nehmen für mehr Einbauhöhe.


----------



## Micha-L (22. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der MK II in 2.4 ist hinten eine gute Wahl wenn es um Endurotouren geht, rollt gut und Grip ist Ausreichend.
> Wenn der Rollwiderstand aber nebensächlich ist, weil man eh das meiste mit dem Lift hoch fährt sollte man Baron 2.5 oder Highroller in DH-Karkasse aufziehen. Wenn man das Gas richtig stehen lässt kommt der MKII ans Limit. Finde ich nur akzeptabel wenn man auch aus eigener Kraft hoch muss.



Habe nun auch erste Praxiserfahrung damit gesammelt. 

Der MK II rollt im Vergleich zum Ibex wirklich SPÜRBAR leichter bergauf. Bergab kann ich auch nicht klagen. Was das angeht, bin ich also sehr zufrieden! 

Leider eiert mein MK II Protection allerdings trotz 2x neu Aufziehen auf der Felge. Auch nach der Ausfahrt damit hat es sich nicht gebessert.


----------



## darkJST (23. September 2013)

Probiers mal mit Spühli, sprich mit einer Spühli-Wasser-Mischung die Felge einpinseln und dann aufziehen...falls es daran liegt, dass der Reifen noch nicht richtig sitzt.


----------



## onkel_c (23. September 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> ...
> Leider eiert mein MK II Protection allerdings trotz 2x neu Aufziehen auf der Felge. Auch nach der Ausfahrt damit hat es sich nicht gebessert.



ja, die contis eiern mitunter ganz enorm. ich haber derer auch schon so einige gehabt!

btw: gestern beim ixs downhill cup in thale bin ich mal mit dem carver gefahren. mehr aus spaß - spaß hatte ich damit. mit einem vernünftigen (bergabtauglichen) dämpfer wär doch so richtig was gegangen. aber mit dem tourensetup war es schon etwas an der grenze ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (23. September 2013)

Bergauf liegen zwischem dem ibex und dem mk2 wohl an die 40watt... Das merkt man definitiv


----------



## aurelio (23. September 2013)

Relativiert sich das nicht enorm wenn vorne beispielsweise ein Baron 2,3" seinen Dienst tut?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. September 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja, die contis eiern mitunter ganz enorm. ich haber derer auch schon so einige gehabt!
> 
> btw: gestern beim ixs downhill cup in thale bin ich mal mit dem carver gefahren. mehr aus spaß - spaß hatte ich damit. mit einem vernünftigen (bergabtauglichen) dämpfer wär doch so richtig was gegangen. aber mit dem tourensetup war es schon etwas an der grenze ...



Nanu, wer war denn mit dem ICB in Thale? Ich war doch garnicht da?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. September 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Relativiert sich das nicht enorm wenn vorne beispielsweise ein Baron 2,3" seinen Dienst tut?



M.W. hat der Vorderreifen auf Grund des geringen Drucks an der Vorderachse beim Bergauffahren fast keinen Einfluss auf den Rollwiderstand des Gesamtsystems.


----------



## Kharne (23. September 2013)

Bergauf schon mehr als in der Ebene, da hängst du ja weiter vorne überm Lenker


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. September 2013)

Trotzdem ist der Gesamtschwerpunkt weiter hinten als in der Ebene, weshalb weniger Gewicht auf dem VR lastet. Weniger Gewicht -> weniger Walkarbeit -> weniger Rollwiderstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. September 2013)

zum Thema Rollwiderstand (auch vergleich Straße/gelände) hat hier jemand mal schön einiges zusammengestellt:
http://home.mnet-online.de/lowtech/reifen.htm

Bergauf ist der Rollwiderstand am Vr wirklich eher unwichtig.


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bergauf schon mehr als in der Ebene, da hängst du ja weiter vorne überm Lenker



nö. das ist ja das schöne an den enduros, durch den langen radstand und schwere gabel vorne braucht man sich bergauf garnicht mehr über den lenker quälen, weil die front auch so am boden klebt. ich fahre mit dem 601 deutlich entspannter bergauf als mit meinem rz40, obwohl das lv spürbar schwerer ist.
selbst an steilen rampen muß ich wirklich am lenker ziehen, um das vr vom boden zu lösen. beim rz muß ich da ständig den lenker drücken, damit es nicht aufsteigt.


----------



## aurelio (23. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> zum Thema Rollwiderstand (auch vergleich Straße/gelände) hat hier jemand mal schön einiges zusammengestellt:
> http://home.mnet-online.de/lowtech/reifen.htm



Danke für den Link! Dann wird hinten wohl doch wieder der MK aufgezogen. Blöd das damals der 2,4" nicht lieferbar war und ich den 2,2" gekauft habe. 

Etwas anderes: Ich bin momentan am überlegen mal einen ergonomisch optimierten 12° Lenker zu probieren. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen/Argumente?


----------



## Kharne (23. September 2013)

Ich krieg bei 8° Backsweep schon die Krätze, meine Hände wollen die ganze Zeit weiter nach 
außen rotieren. Also ausprobieren, was allgemeines wird dir hier keiner sagen können


----------



## Chris0711 (23. September 2013)

Ich habe die 12grad Variante probeweise montiert und die jetzt bestellt. Für mich deutlich angenehmer. Bei mir hat sich das vor allem beim bergauffahren bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## darkJST (23. September 2013)

Ich find meinen mit 12° super^^


----------



## f4lkon (23. September 2013)

Hat sich bei einem von euch auch schon mal die  X-12 Achse gelöst? Musste auf einer Tour letztens recht häufig das Hr versetzen und am Ende der Tour merkte ich, dass das Hr wackelte weil die Achse schon einen halben cm rausgedreht war. Hatte die vorher mit 16nm angezogen.


----------



## Pintie (23. September 2013)

steht doch max 20 Nm drauf 

Also bei mir ist der Gummiring schon weg weil der gerissen war.

aber locker war meine noch nicht. Habe aber auch die Schraube vom Schaltwerk recht fest weil das sonst hin und her bewegbar ist. Sprich die Achse wird gut "gesichert"


----------



## f4lkon (23. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> steht doch max 20 Nm drauf
> 
> Also bei mir ist der Gummiring schon weg weil der gerissen war.
> 
> aber locker war meine noch nicht. Habe aber auch die Schraube vom Schaltwerk recht fest weil das sonst hin und her bewegbar ist. Sprich die Achse wird gut "gesichert"



Syntace sagt ja was von 12-20Nm, deshalb hab ich mal 16Nm genommen. Der Gummiring lebt bei mir noch. Schraube vom Schaltwerk hab ich auch fester angezogen, weil ich das Schaltwerk mit bloßer Hand drehen konnte.


----------



## Pintie (23. September 2013)

ja das mit dem Schaltwerk ist nervig. als ob man das Loch nicht besser Tolerieren könnte.
unterwegs wird die Achse per hand festgezogen (im Auto muss die raus....)

und da mach ich die schon immer gut fest. Hatte daher noch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## long_rider (24. September 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Jepp... spielreduzierte IGUS-Lager sind schon bestellt. Buchsen in verschiedenen Toleranzen bekomme ich im Laufe der Woche... damit testen wir noch mal die optimale Kombination. Entsprechende Lagerkits sollten dann hoffentlich in spätestens drei Wochen lieferbar sein.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Hi Stefan, 

kannst DU hierzu bitte mal den Status durchgeben? Gibt es schon neue Horstlink Lager?

Danke

long_rider


----------



## 21XC12 (24. September 2013)

Fährt hier jd sein ICB mit 150er Gabel?? Ist die Front mit 150er zu niedrig??


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. September 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Fährt hier jd sein ICB mit 150er Gabel?? Ist die Front mit 150er zu niedrig??



Für meinen Geschmack ja, für andere ist es ok.


----------



## Goldsprint (24. September 2013)

Ich werde es heute bzw generell die ganze Woche über testen. Vorne habe ich eine Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti mit 150mm und hinten einen 2014er Vivid Air bei 150mm/flach drin. Ich werde berichten!


----------



## vscope (24. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hat sich bei einem von euch auch schon mal die  X-12 Achse gelöst? Musste auf einer Tour letztens recht häufig das Hr versetzen und am Ende der Tour merkte ich, dass das Hr wackelte weil die Achse schon einen halben cm rausgedreht war. Hatte die vorher mit 16nm angezogen.



Atte ich auch. fester zuknallen half


----------



## Chris0711 (24. September 2013)

Bei war die Gewindehülse nach aussen verschoben. Habe die Schraube am Schaltauge gelöst, Gewindehülse und Ausfallende fettfrei gemacht Gewindehülse eingesetzt und Schaltauge mit korrektem Nm angezogen. Hatte seither keine Probleme mit dem Lösen der X12 Achse. Diese ziehe ich nur von Hand an ohne Nm.

Weiss jemand was Syntace zum Fetten der X12 Achse sagt bzw. wenn Fett auf dem Gewinde ist? Da kann die Vorspannkraft ja gewaltig streuen, von fettfrei bis geschmiert.


----------



## f4lkon (24. September 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Bei war die Gewindehülse nach aussen verschoben. Habe die Schraube am Schaltauge gelöst, Gewindehülse und Ausfallende fettfrei gemacht Gewindehülse eingesetzt und Schaltauge mit korrektem Nm angezogen. Hatte seither keine Probleme mit dem Lösen der X12 Achse. Diese ziehe ich nur von Hand an ohne Nm.
> 
> Weiss jemand was Syntace zum Fetten der X12 Achse sagt bzw. wenn Fett auf dem Gewinde ist? Da kann die Vorspannkraft ja gewaltig streuen, von fettfrei bis geschmiert.



Danke für den Tip! Würde auch erklären warum das HR nicht 100% Mittig ist. Werde ich sobald ich daheim bin genauer inspizieren. Das mit dem Fett würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. September 2013)

long_rider schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> kannst DU hierzu bitte mal den Status durchgeben? Gibt es schon neue Horstlink Lager?
> 
> ...



Gruezi,

ich gehe davon aus, dass die Lager mittlerweile bei unserem Lager/Webshop angekommen sind (ich habe auch gerade eine kleine Charge für interne Zwecke bekommen, die sollten zeitgleich rausgegangen sein).
Den Status der Achsen frage ich noch mal an.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (25. September 2013)

Seid gegrüßt Leute!

Ich war ja längere Zeit nicht mehr anwesend, lag aber daran, dass ich tatsächlich die freie Zeit zum Großteil auf dem ICB und nicht im IBC verbracht habe. 
Ich bin immer noch begeistert, ein geiles Bike! Ich hatte ja das besonders flache Model erwischt, dass in der niedrigen Einstellung einen sage und schreibe 63,5° Lenkwinkel hatte und dem entsprechend auch einen - für den m-Rahmen - längeren Radstand und auch ein paar Millimeter niedrigeres Tretlager als eigentlich erdacht. Lässt sich ja leicht beheben, indem man in die Steile Position geht, was ich auch gemacht hatte. Allerdings war ich nur sehr kurz "steil" gefahren, da die super-flache Variante einfach der Knaller ist. Das macht einfach viel mehr Bock. Die Kiste rennt bergab..., ich will nicht sagen "wie auf Schienen", denn das wäre gelogen. Schon eher "jenseits von Gut und Böse". Das Ding ist dermaßen schnell, dass man damit ständig nur am absoluten Limit fährt. Drifts über beide Räder gehören bei mir mit dem ICB inzwischen eher zum Standard-Fahrprogramm. Das Hinterrad hängt gelegentlich sonstwo, ist aber auch völlig egal.
Allerdings musste ich mein Fahrstil auch bewusst anpassen. Man muss das Rad schön flach und recht weit über der Front fahren, dann geht die Post ab. Seit ich das mache, komme ich sogar mit der Werksabstimmung des Dämpfers recht gut aus. Bikepark hat das ICB noch nicht gesehen, da nehme ich meine dicke Kiste, aber auf meinen normalen Strecken, nutze ich immer weniger Hub am Heck überhaupt aus. Die Gabel musste ich (wohl auch wegen des flachen Lenkwinkels) viel weicher abstimmen als von Rock Shox empfohlen. Ich hab irgendwo zwischen 10 und 15 PSI weniger drin, dafür recht ordentlich Druckstufe.
Wenn es die 3cm extra Hub nicht umbedingt braucht, ist das ICB jedenfalls sehr deutlich schneller als meine dicke Kiste und das obwohl das ICB fahrwerksseitig mit dem Fox 40 / Bos Stoy -Fahrwerk des Downhillers nicht ansatzweise mithalten kann. 
Das lässt mich dann auch grübeln, ob die dicke Kiste nicht verkauft wird und das Fahrwerk des ICB dafür deutlich aufgerüstet. Mich hält nur davon ab, dass ich im Park schon immer sehr hart fahre und das für gewöhnlich auch mal einen Sturz mit einschließt. Mein ICB ist aber trotz vieler brenzliger Situationen noch Sturz-jungfräulich, was zu einem guten Stück weit auch am Bike lag.

So, nun noch eine *Frage:*
Bei mir knackt´s inzwischen ganz kräftig, wenn ich in den Wiegetritt gehe und ich wollte mich daher mal dem Hinterbau widmen. Könnt ihr mir gerade nochmal die Drehmomente sagen, für die Hinterbau-Schrauben? (Oder Link schicken, wer´s parat hat)
Horst-Link waren ja -glaube ich - 8 Nm.
Wie sieht´s aus mit den beiden Wippenlagern?
Und wie mit dem Hauptlager (inklusive Madenschrauben)?

Und Ausfallenden-schrauben wären auch nicht schlecht.

Danke schon mal!

Und Grüße an alle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. September 2013)

Check mal dein Horstlink auf Spiel, da kam bisher bei den meisten das knacken her.
Drehmomente findest du in Merlins Stückliste auf seiner Seite unter Tuning
http://internet-community-bike.de/

Und das mit der Last auf der Front, das hab ich immernoch nicht 1005ig verinnerlicht, obwohl ich es weiß...
Mein DH-Bike habe ich dieses Jahr erst zweimal bewegt. Und da war das ICB noch nicht da. Ich glaub das Kona geht demnächst in den Bikemarkt...


----------



## Pintie (25. September 2013)

http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx

hatte die Nm mit reingeschrieben...

Das Knarzen kenn ich nur zu gut. Jedesmal wenn ich dachte ich hab gefunden wo es her kommt hatte ich es wieder...

- Horst link
- Hauptlager
- Tretlager
- Sattelstütze
- flipchip / ausfallenden.

Alles so Kandidaten   viel Fett hilft viel....


----------



## OldSchool (25. September 2013)

DREHMONENTE. NACH UNTEN SCROLLEN.

Meins ist auch so flach und knarzt auch furchtbar. Habe bisher nicht die Ursache gefunden. Wenn du mehr Erfolg hast teilst du uns mit?

Edith Merlin war schneller. Lebst du vor dem Computer?


----------



## OldSchool (25. September 2013)

.


----------



## Pintie (25. September 2013)

send von my handy...

aber grad zufall das ich geschaut hab.

ärger mich grad damit rum RS232 über USB an den Rechner zu bekommen... in 10 Jahren wirds wie mit den retro teilen im Bikemarkt... da bekommst viel Geld für einen alten Rechner mit schnittstellen... grrr


----------



## foreigner (25. September 2013)

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> send von my handy...
> 
> aber grad zufall das ich geschaut hab.
> 
> ärger mich grad damit rum RS232 über USB an den Rechner zu bekommen... in 10 Jahren wirds wie mit den retro teilen im Bikemarkt... da bekommst viel Geld für einen alten Rechner mit schnittstellen... grrr



Mit ein Grund weshalb wir auf der Arbeit Toughbooks haben. Da verbaut Panasonic tatsächlich noch RS232. Und verlangt ein Schweinegeld für die Dinger. Hatte aber auch schon nen (für meine Zwecke) gut Funktionierenden RS232-USB Adapter.


----------



## Pintie (25. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hatte aber auch schon nen (für meine Zwecke) gut Funktionierenden RS232-USB Adapter.


bissal OT  ich hab hier 5 und nur einer funktioniert in beide richtungen.... (der billigste). Die nächste bikelampe bekommt gleich sowas eingebaut. Oder Bluetooth. das man seine bikebeleuchtung mit dem handy programieren kann 
am wochenende muss dann neues spielzeug zum laufen gebracht werden. android auf 27" ist cool


----------



## obolator (27. September 2013)

Kann mann eigentlich die 650b Ausallenden auch mit 26 Zoll Rädern fahren? So könnte mann den Radstand erweitern und noch mehr Laufruhe erzeugen...

Dürfte doch eigentlich nichts gegensprechen, oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. September 2013)

Sicher kann man. Wobei ein bißchen mehr leicht untertrieben ist. Die Achse wird durch die 650er Ausfallenden auch höher gelegt, dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel noch flacher und das Tretlager noch tiefer.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2013)

Nö, die Achse bleibt wo sie ist, der Rahmen wird tiefer gelegt

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. September 2013)

Nur würde man aus meiner Sicht die tollste Eigenschaft des ICB einschränken: Verspieltheit trotz eher langem Radstand. Über mangelnde Laufruhe hat sich ja noch niemand beschwert.
Für mich wäre 27.5 nur vorn eine Überlegung wert.


Hasifisch von mobil...


----------



## onkel_c (28. September 2013)

ich bin vermutlich einer der wenigen, die es bereits in 26 und jetzt seit längerem in 27.5 fahren. die entscheidung bei 27.5 zu bleiben war einfach. der unterschied einfach zu eindeutig pro 27.5. man rollt über viele dinge einfach nur drüber, gerade (auch) bergauf. wir haben hier bei uns einige trails mit wurzelteppichen bergan, da komme ich mit 26" nur mit äußerster mühe hoch (vorallem wenn schon hinreichend körner verschossen wurden) - mit 27.5 kein wirkliches problem. 

ich bin in pila damit gefahren, bei uns auf der örtlichen 'dh-piste', und in thale den ixs cup. ich kann keinen nachteil bei 27.5 finden, auch nicht beim radstand oder handling. von daher bleibt das so!

ein problem habe ich aber auch, und mein knarzen rührt auch tatsächlich genau daher: meine achse vom hauptlager löst sich. und zwar immer wieder - egal wie fest ich die sicherungsschraube an der schwinge anziehe. mehr geht nicht. und trotzdem... ich habe jetzt loctite endfest bemüht. ist ja schließlich ein 8er inbus als werkzeugaufnahme ....

der hinterbau könnte für meinen geschmack in der tat steifer sein. bei schnell wechselnden anliegerkurven, oder auch seitlichen landungen bei großen sprüngen neigt der reifen an der sitzstrebe oben eifrig zu 'schlurren'.

aber auch bei mir bleibt es dabei: ich habe oft ein breites grinsen im gesicht wenn ich mit dem hobel irgendwo runterballer, wo ich in früheren jahren einen downhiller bemüht hätte.

ich wwerde nächstes jahr beim ixs cup in winterberg ganz sicher nicht mit dem downhiller starten !

nur am fahrwerk muss ich noch ein wenig feilen. der foxrp23 high volume ist für touren und gröberes wirklich gut. aber für reine dh sachen wird es dann wohl noch einen anderen dämpfer in 222-70 geben!
und bei der forke tendiere ich zur neuen manitou. mal schaun wann sich da was konkretes tut.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nö, die Achse bleibt wo sie ist, der Rahmen wird tiefer gelegt
> 
> G.



Wenn ich das Ausfallende als Bezugssystem nehme geht die Achse nach hinten und oben


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Ausfallende als Bezugssystem nehme geht die Achse nach hinten und oben



Ich bleib trotzdem lieber bei der Erdoberfläche als Nullpunkt

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. September 2013)

Du bist ja so unflexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. September 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> i...
> aber auch bei mir bleibt es dabei: ich habe oft ein breites grinsen im gesicht wenn ich mit dem hobel irgendwo runterballer...



Kenn' ich... 

Habe jetzt endlich mal meine Lyrik R auf RC2 DH (korrekt?) umgebaut.
Wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie brachial der Unterschied ist, definitiv wesentlich früher. Mir war die verbaute Feder (U-Turn) eigentlich schon immer eine Spur zu fest, also ein wenig zu unsensibel im Anfangsbereich. Aber nach einer typischen Tour mit ein paar Hopsern etc war sie immer ein paar Mal am Anschlag. Weichere Feder hätte also zu diversen Durchschlägen geführt.
Mit MiCo DH habe ich nun 4-5cm ungenutzten Restfederweg mit selbiger Feder nach der gleichen Tour...
Ich kann nun also eine Stufe weicher fahren. Wird auch ohne U-Turn sein, brauche ich einfach nicht. Die hebe ich mir nur für eventuelle weitere Hochgerbirgstouren auf.
Mit dem jetzt schon gefundenen vorläufigen Setup ohne umfangreiche Testerei bleibt mir also bei Drops etc Restfederweg, die Gabel ist auf Wurzel- und Steinteppichen viel kontrollierbarer und verhärtet nicht und sie sackt in Steilstücken weit weniger durch.
Problem: jetzt will ich hinten auch separate LSC und HSC zum Einstellen...
Noch eine technische Verständnis-Frage: wenn ich die Lyrik wie bisher ohne MiCo fahre (oder anderen Gabeln ohne regulierbare Druckstufe), habe ich dann beim Einfedern eine Dämpfung analog zum Ausfedern (also quasi "Rebound" in beide Richtungen) oder sind die Gabeln bzw. der Ölfluss so gebaut, dass die Gabel generell in der Druckstufe anders, quasi nach Werksvorgabe, arbeitet?


----------



## aurelio (28. September 2013)

Noch eine Frage: Ich fahre ja momentan mit Durolux 180mm und steilem Winkel. Bin nun am überlegen mal den flachen auszuprobieren. Durch die hoch bauende Durolux + die 2cm mehr Federweg wird der Lenkwinkel dann aber wohl extrem (zu?) flach?! Schon mal jemand das Setup so gefahren?


----------



## Hasifisch (28. September 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Ich fahre ja momentan mit Durolux 180mm und steilem Winkel. Bin nun am überlegen mal den flachen auszuprobieren. Durch die hoch bauende Durolux + die 2cm mehr Federweg wird der Lenkwinkel dann aber wohl extrem (zu?) flach?! Schon mal jemand das Setup so gefahren?



Standard-Setup sind ja 170mm. Mir war es aber mit 170mm und flach schon zu extrem, die Lenkung ist mir dann in engeren Kurven zu unruhig. Wäre sicher ausschließlich auf rein schnellen Strecken ein Vorteil.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kenn' ich...
> 
> Habe jetzt endlich mal meine Lyrik R auf RC2 DH (korrekt?) umgebaut.
> Wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie brachial der Unterschied ist, definitiv wesentlich früher. Mir war die verbaute Feder (U-Turn) eigentlich schon immer eine Spur zu fest, also ein wenig zu unsensibel im Anfangsbereich. Aber nach einer typischen Tour mit ein paar Hopsern etc war sie immer ein paar Mal am Anschlag. Weichere Feder hätte also zu diversen Durchschlägen geführt.
> ...



Mir summt gerade ein "told you so" im Kopf rum.
Sollten wir dieses Jahr tatsächlich noch am MSB fahren würde ich gerne mal tauschen, ich bin noch nie eine ohne Helmchen-Midvalve gefahren.

Zu deiner Frage: wenn in deinem Standrohr keine Dämpfungseinheit für die Druckstufe verbaut ist bremst auch nix den Ölfluss. Der Shim, der an der Zugstufe dazu dient das Öl beim Einfedern durch zu lassen, richtet da nichts aus.


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Noch eine technische Verständnis-Frage: wenn ich die Lyrik wie bisher ohne MiCo fahre (oder anderen Gabeln ohne regulierbare Druckstufe), habe ich dann beim Einfedern eine Dämpfung analog zum Ausfedern (also quasi "Rebound" in beide Richtungen) oder sind die Gabeln bzw. der Ölfluss so gebaut, dass die Gabel generell in der Druckstufe anders, quasi nach Werksvorgabe, arbeitet?


Meinst du, ob die Dämpfung der Druck- dann genau so wie bei der Zugstufe abgestimmt ist? Das glaube ich kaum; beim Einfedern wirken oft größere Kräfte, während die Dämpfung beim Ausfedern immer nur die Kraft "bremsen" muss, die die Feder erzeugt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man öfter zweistufige(high-/lowspeed) Druckstufen findet: Beim ausfedern wirkt immer nur die recht überschaubare Kraft der Feder, beim Einfedern wirken dagegen sehr unterschiedliche Kräfte (leichter Druck durch Bodenwellen und ähnliches(=lowspeed), aber auch sehr schnelle, harte Schläge beim überfahren von Steinfeldern, bei Drops, etc.(=highspeed)).


----------



## avid49 (29. September 2013)

Bilanz nach ca.3 Monaten:alles im grünen Bereich,nur der Horst-Link macht immer wieder Probleme!!
Gibt es Seitens Carver neue Gleitlager und Buchsen auf Kulanz?


----------



## Hasifisch (29. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> *Mir summt gerade ein "told you so" im Kopf rum.*
> Sollten wir dieses Jahr tatsächlich noch am MSB fahren würde ich gerne mal tauschen, ich bin noch nie eine ohne Helmchen-Midvalve gefahren.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: wenn in deinem Standrohr keine Dämpfungseinheit für die Druckstufe verbaut ist bremst auch nix den Ölfluss. Der Shim, der an der Zugstufe dazu dient das Öl beim Einfedern durch zu lassen, richtet da nichts aus.







B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Meinst du, ob die Dämpfung der Druck- dann genau so wie bei der Zugstufe abgestimmt ist? Das glaube ich kaum; beim Einfedern wirken oft größere Kräfte, während die Dämpfung beim Ausfedern immer nur die Kraft "bremsen" muss, die die Feder erzeugt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man öfter zweistufige(high-/lowspeed) Druckstufen findet: Beim ausfedern wirkt immer nur die recht überschaubare Kraft der Feder, beim Einfedern wirken dagegen sehr unterschiedliche Kräfte (leichter Druck durch Bodenwellen und ähnliches(=lowspeed), aber auch sehr schnelle, harte Schläge beim überfahren von Steinfeldern, bei Drops, etc.(=highspeed)).



Danke euch beiden, hatte ich mir so gedacht und es fühlte sich so an.
Das mit den Kräften ist logisch und einleuchtend! 



avid49 schrieb:


> Bilanz nach ca.3 Monaten:alles im grünen Bereich,nur der Horst-Link macht immer wieder Probleme!!
> Gibt es Seitens Carver neue Gleitlager und Buchsen auf Kulanz?



Ich hatte auch schon mal hier im Forum gefragt und keine Antwort erhalten...bin aber der Meinung, das es eher unter Gewährleistung fällt, wenn ich mir den Zustand ansehe...


----------



## avid49 (29. September 2013)

Sehe ich genau so,wäre mal je Anfrage an Carver!!


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich hab vorhin mal die 650B-Ausfallenden montiert, einfach mal schauen wie es sich dann fährt. Allerdings sitzt mir das Schaltwerk jetzt direkt von unten an der Schwinge und reibt ordentlich. Bin ich heute Abend einfach nicht mehr klug genug, oder muss ich etwas ändern? 
Das mit der Lochtoleranz beim Schaltauge finde ich auch etwas doof, das wäre definitiv besser gegangen. 

Hat jemand ein Tipp?
Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (29. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Standard-Setup sind ja 170mm. Mir war es aber mit 170mm und flach schon zu extrem, die Lenkung ist mir dann in engeren Kurven zu unruhig. Wäre sicher ausschließlich auf rein schnellen Strecken ein Vorteil.



Ich war heute im Taunus (Altkönig / Feldberg) mit dem flachen Winkel unterwegs und hatte schon den Eindruck, dass auch in langsamen, steilen Abschnitten mehr Sicherheit vermittelt wird. Die befürchtete Trägheit bei Kurvenfahrten ist mir jetzt nicht so negativ aufgefallen wie ich vermutet hatte und auch bei der Bergauffahrqualität musste ich keinerlei Abstriche machen. Sprünge waren keine dabei, sodass ich hier nicht beurteilen kann wie sich der flache Winkel verhält...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. September 2013)

Meins neigt mit flachen Winkeln auf ebenen bis leicht abschüssigen Trails ziemlich heftig zum Untersteuern wenn ich nicht fast komplett über dem Lenker hänge. Das macht dann die Kurvenradien noch weiter als sie bei XL eh schon sind...


----------



## bansaiman (30. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ja. MV Tuning ist auch drin.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan




hast du inzwischen den Elka,was hälst du technisch vom Aufbau ubdcdann wie fährt sich das radeln damit? vs deinem 222mm vivid?


----------



## vscope (30. September 2013)

Muss nochmal kurz Lobby für den 2,4 HR2 Supertacky DH machen.
Unglaublich was der Vorderreifen ausmacht. Fahre ihn Tubeless mit 1 Bar vorne. Der gute bügelt alles weg, bleibt aber trotzdem stabil und walkt nicht in Kurven. Egal ob fest, trocken, staubig bist hin zu nassen Wurzeln. Grip und Dämpfung ohne Ende. Echt perverser Unterschied zum z.b. Ibex.
Kann auch schön geslidet werden. Durch die DH Karkasse ist er bei 1bar stabil genug und bleibt gut auf der Felge. Durchschläge hatte ich noch keine.

Ich würde echt jedem mal empfehlen den Reifen vorne zu probieren!
Gerade jetzt wenns nass wird gibt der echt eine Menge Sicherheit.
Und mit 1,15 Kilo in supertacky gar nicht mal so schlimm schwer.

so long


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Muss nochmal kurz Lobby für den 2,4 HR2 Supertacky DH machen.
> Unglaublich was der Vorderreifen ausmacht. Fahre ihn Tubeless mit 1 Bar vorne. Der gute bügelt alles weg, bleibt aber trotzdem stabil und walkt nicht in Kurven. Egal ob fest, trocken, staubig bist hin zu nassen Wurzeln. Grip und Dämpfung ohne Ende. Echt perverser Unterschied zum z.b. Ibex.
> Kann auch schön geslidet werden. Durch die DH Karkasse ist er bei 1bar stabil genug und bleibt gut auf der Felge. Durchschläge hatte ich noch keine.
> 
> ...




Mit solchen pauschalen Aussagen zu 1 Bar Luftdruck kann man andere Radfahrer direkt ins Grab bringen

G.


----------



## vscope (30. September 2013)

1Bar bei 78 Kilo geht! 1bar bei 150 Kilo könnte Probleme machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. September 2013)

Muss ich dann jetzt Werbung für den 2.5er Baron machen? Der kann das nämlich auch alles, die 6-Fach Karkasse bleibt auch bei knapp über 1Bar noch ausreichend stabil.
Aber auf dem Hinterrad ist sowas einfach nur übel wenn man keinen Lift nutz. (Oder eh fast alles hoch trägt, bevor Eisbein wieder ums Eck kommt) Hab Freitag mal hinten einen High Roller 2.5 DH drauf geworfen, müsste die harte Standard-Mischung sein. Meine Standardrunde wurde damit dann doch reichlich zäh...
Vorne Baron 2.5, an BCC geht für mich kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Und mit 1,15 Kilo in supertacky gar nicht mal so schlimm schwer.



Ich bin gespannt wie enttäuscht du bist wenn die Seitenstollen weg sind


----------



## Hasifisch (30. September 2013)

Bitte keine Reifendiskussion!


----------



## vscope (30. September 2013)

Mir gings nicht darum ob Baron oder Hr2. Im Endeffekt wollte ich nur hinweisen welchen immensen Unterschied/Vorteil ein DH Drahtreifen vorne mit sich bringt auch am Enduro. 
Das sollte man echt mal probieren. Bin immer aus Gewichtsgründen vorne nur 1Ply gefahren aber die 300 Gramm mehr sind einfach extrem gut angelegt!
Hinten fahre ich übrigens den Mk2 Protection 2.4. Der rollt echt gut. 

PS: Guter Vergleich Hr2 vs Baron
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9109066&postcount=4


----------



## aurelio (30. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Meins neigt mit flachen Winkeln auf ebenen bis leicht abschüssigen Trails ziemlich heftig zum Untersteuern wenn ich nicht fast komplett über dem Lenker hänge. Das macht dann die Kurvenradien noch weiter als sie bei XL eh schon sind...



Ich denke auch das die Wahrnehmung stark Streckabhängig ist. In der Retrospektive muss ich auch zugeben, dass am Tag vorher mit steiler Einstellung mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad war und ich die engen Kurven besser bekommen habe. Letztendlich werde ich, sofern es bei 180mm vorne bleibt, wohl auch wieder auf den steilen Winkel gehen. Gesunder Mittelweg eben


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bitte keine Reifendiskussion!





Aber bei solchen Aussagen streubt sich mir alles. Bei 1Bar, egal welches Reifenmodell, einmal falsch in der Kurve oder falsch belastet beim Landen und dir hackt die Felge ein. Von schnell gefahrenen Steinpassagen garnoch net zu reden.

Der Luftdruckhype ist wohl einer der Gründe der massenweise kollabierenden Carbonfelgen.

G.


----------



## Pintie (30. September 2013)

Wie wärs mit so einem System wie bei Offroadern?
also luftdruck ändern während der Fahrt. 
Am lenker auf einer seite Hebel für Vario Stütze auf der anderen Luftdruck.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit so einem System wie bei Offroadern?
> also luftdruck ändern während der Fahrt.
> Am lenker auf einer seite Hebel für Vario Stütze auf der anderen Luftdruck.



Gibts schon...hat ein Ami erfunden und mal auf der Messe dort drüben vorgestellt. Aber das Gewicht war relativ hoch

G.


----------



## vscope (30. September 2013)

Will jetzt nicht ewig weiter diskutieren. Aber Jörg, bist du einen HR2 DH schon mit 1Bar gefahren oder ist das ein Annahme von dir?
Ich hätte es mir nähmlich vorher auch nicht vorstellen können...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht ewig weiter diskutieren. Aber Jörg, bist du einen HR2 DH schon mit 1Bar gefahren oder ist das ein Annahme von dir?
> Ich hätte es mir nähmlich vorher auch nicht vorstellen können...



Nur die alten HR SlowReezey (weiß nimmer wie mans schreibt) und die waren noch stabiler als die neuen HR`s. Beim Stolperbiken eine super Sache mit dem Grip, aber beim Rasen nur gefährlich.

Umsonst schreibt der Hersteller auch den minimalen Reifendruck nicht vor. Und es ist auch ein riesen Unterschied ob man im Kalk oder Granit unterwegs ist...zweiteres gript doppel so gut

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (30. September 2013)

Mit Stolperbiken hatte das gestern nix zu tun, wir sind mit Vollgas über Kicker, Anlieger, Wurzelteppiche, Rockgardens... Keine Probleme...
Der HR2 hat gefühlt mit 1 bar die gleiche Stabilität wie der HansDampf mit 1,7Bar. Aber Unmengen mehr Grip und Dämpfung.
Und jetzt OT Ende....


----------



## fabi.e (30. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein bisschen Spiel im Steuersatz seit dem ich meine neue Gabel drin habe. Ist so gering, das ich es jetzt gemerkt hab. Es ist ca 1/10 mm zu viel Platz bei dem innersten ring im Steuersatz... Bekomme ich den in noch etwas enger? Bzw war der evtl sogar mit dabei?


----------



## Hasifisch (30. September 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe ein bisschen Spiel im Steuersatz seit dem ich meine neue Gabel drin habe. Ist so gering, das ich es jetzt gemerkt hab. Es ist ca 1/10 mm zu viel Platz bei dem innersten ring im Steuersatz... Bekomme ich den in noch etwas enger? Bzw war der evtl sogar mit dabei?



Der "innerste Ring" - meinst du den Konus? Und der hat Spiel am Gabelschaft?


----------



## JENSeits (30. September 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab vorhin mal die 650B-Ausfallenden montiert, einfach mal schauen wie es sich dann fährt. Allerdings sitzt mir das Schaltwerk jetzt direkt von unten an der Schwinge und reibt ordentlich. Bin ich heute Abend einfach nicht mehr klug genug, oder muss ich etwas ändern?
> Das mit der Lochtoleranz beim Schaltauge finde ich auch etwas doof, das wäre definitiv besser gegangen.
> ...



Hat niemand einen Tipp?


----------



## fabi.e (1. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Der "innerste Ring" - meinst du den Konus? Und der hat Spiel am Gabelschaft?



Moin, jep der ist es schätz ich. Der an einer Seite offen ist


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Oktober 2013)

Der KOnus sollte normalerweise durch den Vorbau von oben in den darunter liegenden Lagerring/Gegenkonus gedrückt werden und dann so zentrieren, dann sollte auch der Luftspalt verschwinden. Sitzt der evtl. etwas zu tief das die obere Kappe nicht ausreichend drauf drücken kann oder so?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Oktober 2013)

Genau, wenn der so etwas Spiel hat, ist es kein Problem. Versuche einfach mal, ihn reinzudrücken, dann sollte er sich festziehen. Das machst du dann später vorsichtig mit der Spannung, die über die Schraube der Ahead-Kappe erzeugt wird (Druck auf den Konus - zieht sich fest).


----------



## Pintie (4. Oktober 2013)

kurzer Erfahrungsbericht Onza reifen:
bei 100kg sind 1,5 bar am HR wohl doch zu wenig 
habs geschaft mir den Reifen von der felge zu holen. Schlauch war noch gut .... 
mir ein Rätsel wie das geht.


----------



## knuspi (4. Oktober 2013)

Dabei muss ich spontan an dieses Bild denken. Sind auch Onza die da montiert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (4. Oktober 2013)

ja so ähnlich... nur auf der geraden...
das ärgerliche... der schlauch lebt - die charger pro felgen haben jetzt die beuleritis.

hab mir da eine ordentliche Beule rein gefahren.

für die nächste Saison sind mal sicher vernünftige LR fällig

kommt auf dem Bild nicht so recht rüber... die felge ist da nach innen gebogen.




Versucht ihr sowas wieder gerade zu biegen?

Hatte bissher nur Mavic Felgen wo sowas nicht passiert.


----------



## icemlmo (4. Oktober 2013)

Hm, bei Alu zurückbiegen ist immer problematisch. Denk mal an dein Schaltauge ...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2013)

Das ist doch eh nur eine Kinderdelle, laß es einfach so. Ansonsten kannst du sie gut zurückhämmern, falls es dir optisch nicht gefällt.
Du solltest nicht meine Felgen sehen

G.


----------



## Pintie (4. Oktober 2013)

ist schon weiter drin als es auf dem Bild aussieht....
naja ich lass das jetzt mal so.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp das XL-Rad mit neuem Vorbau / Lenker zuversehen damit die Bremsgriffe nicht anschlagen?

Danke & LG
Jens


----------



## knuspi (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einen Lenker mit 25mm Rise und 5° Upsweep montiert. Damit stoßen die Bremsgriffe nicht mehr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du seitlich auf die Bremsgriffe schaust, sprich 90° neben dem Rad stehst, auf wieviel Uhr hast du die Griffe stehen?

Danke dir!


----------



## knuspi (7. Oktober 2013)

Siehe hier


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2013)

danke dir!


----------



## vscope (11. Oktober 2013)

Frage an die Runde:

Ist jemand von euch mit einem Vivid R2C 222mm unterwegs?
Bin am überlegen mit einen gebrauchten 2011er günstig zu kaufen.
Der Dämpfer wäre dann für mein Bikepark Setup.
Bin noch nie einen Stahldämpfer gefahren. 
Merkt man den Unterschied oder reicht der Monarch eigentlich auch?

thx für die Anregeungen


----------



## Pintie (11. Oktober 2013)

hab seit heute den 2014er Vivid air in 222*70.

musste gerade eh kurz was erledigen und bin damit gefahren... 

erstes Fazit: perfekter Dämpfer. Für mich aber kein Park setup sondern für alles.

fühlt sich schon fluffiger an als der monarch. 

bin eine weile einen Coil Dämpfer in 222*70 gefahren - von der Federung schon noch mal deutlicher unterschied. (bin immer 190mm gefahren; da geht nur flach was beim 216er Monarch steil entspricht). 

zwischen coil und vivid air spüre ich keinen unterschied. 

Coil war nur einfach viel zu schwer (fast 600g mehr als monarch).


----------



## vscope (11. Oktober 2013)

Den Coil würde ich nur für den Bikepark verwenden. 
Da ist mir das Mehrgewicht egal. 

Für normale Touren reicht mir der Monarch. 
Der ist ja auch nochmal 200 Gramm leichter ist als der Vivid Air.

Wenn du sagst das der Coil von der Performance dem Air gleichauf ist werd ich mir den Coil nehmen.

Und falls ich dann ganz angefixed bin kann ich immernoch beide verkaufen und auf den Air umsteigen. 

Habe mir noch ein 2tes Laufrad für hinten gecheckt fürn Bikepark/Winter.
Mit Ardent 2.6. Dann spar ich mir das Tubeless Rumgesaue...
Fürn Sommer/Tour kommt dann das MkII Laufrad dran.


----------



## f4lkon (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde den günstigen Coil nehmen. Die 350g zum Vivid Air sind fürn Park doch ein Witz, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass man da meist mit 1,4kg Pellen unterwegs ist.


----------



## vscope (11. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir gerade den für 170 inkl. Versand nach AT gekauft 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/248850-rockshox-400er-stahlfeder-rock-shox-vivid-r2c-222x70

Bin schon gespannt auf das Teil...


----------



## Pintie (11. Oktober 2013)

mir war die 450er Feder fast zu weich  muss mal abnehmen.

ja Gewicht ist so eine Sache. Mein ICB 2 mit Zee bremse (203/203), vorne Conti Baron 2,5 dafür latexschläuche, saint pedale usw hat jetzt 15,6 kg....

Trotzdem kann man damit 1500 Hm Touren machen. finde sogar ganz gut. das Gewicht habe ich bergauf nicht so gemerkt. hatte schon leichtere bikes die bergauf schlechter waren


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. Oktober 2013)

> das Gewicht habe ich bergauf nicht so gemerkt



15,6 kg sind schon etwas speckig.
Egal ob ICB oder sonstwas...
Kann mir keiner erzählen das sich das einigermaßen "entspannt" hochtreten lässt.
Die Körner die ich da verliere sind weg.Hole ich auch nicht ganz runterzu wieder rein.
*Sinnvoller* Leichtbau *gezielt *lohnt eigentlich immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (11. Oktober 2013)

Naja bei 203/203, Baron 2,5 mit Schlauch und vivid air eine bewusste Entscheidung. Meins ist momentan mit 14,4 kg auch nicht leicht aber geht super den Berg rauf. Mein ehemaliges 12,7kg All Mountain hat durch das ständige steigen und schlechterer Traktion viel mehr Kraft verbraucht.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> 15,6 kg sind schon etwas speckig.
> Egal ob ICB oder sonstwas...
> Kann mir keiner erzählen das sich das einigermaßen "entspannt" hochtreten lässt.
> Die Körner die ich da verliere sind weg.Hole ich auch nicht ganz runterzu wieder rein.
> *Sinnvoller* Leichtbau *gezielt *lohnt eigentlich immer.



Und wenns 10min länger berg auf dauert. Who cares? Da gehts ja nicht um zeit und speed, sondern um spaß. Und da fahr ich immer nach körpergefühl. Da bin ich vll. mit einem AM schneller Unterwegs, aber so what, berg ab ists dafür ein krampf.

Ich fahr manchmal mit 2,5er Baron vorn und hinten i.wo 1000hm rauf. Geht alles!

Und schau mal bitte was ein 160er Bike noch vor 3-5Jahren gewogen hat. Konnte man damals nicht den Berg rauffahren?


----------



## Pintie (11. Oktober 2013)

genauer sinds 15,7kg. 
muss vielleicht dazu sagen das ich um 100 kg hab. und wie eisbein schreibt , es geht darum das es spaß macht. und wenn dauernd was hin ist nervt das. 
ich hab den vergleich zum 11 kg hardtail. auf bekannter 1200 hm tour bin ich da nach stoppuhr vielleicht schneller oben. die anstrengung ist gefühlt aber gleich. 
ich fahr so oder so mein tempo. 
mit dem langen vivid ist es bergauf sogar richtig gut. ist ja wie die steil stellung mit kurzem dämpfer.


----------



## obolator (13. Oktober 2013)

ist diintere direcct mount aufnahme für eine 160er scheibe gemacht?


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2013)

Direct Mount? Das is ne 180er Post Mount Aufnahme, 160er Scheibe ist also nicht drin (Wäre bei dem Bike aber auch vollkommen daneben).


----------



## Pintie (13. Oktober 2013)

eben. deshalb fahr ich hinten 203


----------



## obolator (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann check ich nicht warum meine 180er elixir nicht passt...


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> Dann check ich nicht warum meine 180er elixir nicht passt...



Elixier ist Elixier, die hat keine Größen...
Hat die vielleicht IS?
EDIT hat se nicht, aber bei AVID musst du vielleicht Unterleger oder die 3D-Scheiben dazwischen bringen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Oktober 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> Dann check ich nicht warum meine 180er elixir nicht passt...



Ist das ne 180er oder noch eine alte 185er? Ich musste 2,5mm U-Scheibe unter den Sattel legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avid49 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Marzocchi Roco Air Wc?


----------



## obolator (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich bin jetzt 2 Tage unterwegs. Werde es mit den Unterlegschaiben Probieren.


----------



## tobsinger (14. Oktober 2013)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Marzocchi Roco Air Wc?



ja aber nur an der fanes...
wollte den immer mal ins icb schrauben, kam aber noch nicht dazu.
was willst Du denn wissen?


----------



## avid49 (14. Oktober 2013)

Möchte mir gern den in 222mm einbauen,Zugstufe ist im Monarch schon an der Grenze!
Was passiert mit dem Lenkwinkel,wird der super flach?
Will mit der Kiste auch noch den Berg bezwingen!
Danke!


----------



## Pintie (14. Oktober 2013)

andersrum....
den 222 dämpfer kannst nur in die "flache" einstellung schrauben. (in der steilen geht der umlenkhebel am sitzrohr an).

Geometrie ist mit dem langen Dämpfer eher wie beim kurzen in steil. da stellst den Winkel eher über den Sag ein


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn 222mm dann gleich Stahlfederelement... ...Geometrieverstellung läuft dann über die Federvorspannung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. Oktober 2013)

warum denn coil?

hatte ja deinen kage... und jetzt fahr ich den 14er Vivid air. und da merke ich von der Performance keinen unterschied zwischen luft und coil.

genau genommen nutzte ich mit dem vivid sogar mehr Federweg. der coil hat ja so einen dicken elastomer als Endanschlag. da kommt man nicht über 67mm hub (wenn überhaupt). beim vivid gehen die vollen 70mm.

Geometrieverstellung läuft über pumpe


----------



## avid49 (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Info !!


----------



## f4lkon (14. Oktober 2013)

Vorteil an coil ist, dass du durch die Federvorspannung alle Positionen vom Flip fahren kannst. Bin so auch schon ein 222er in der 150 Stellung steil gefahren.


----------



## Pintie (14. Oktober 2013)

was hat der flipchip und federvorspannung mit einander zu tun?

fakt ist ein 222 dämpfer passt nur in die flach stellung. (150 in dem fall dann 170 steil hab ich nicht probiert)


----------



## tobsinger (15. Oktober 2013)

@avid49
der roco ist schon der potentere dämpfer wenn es Berg ab geht. beim M+ merkt man die plattform schon deutlich im vergleich zum roco auch im offenen zustand. wenn es schnell wird finde ich relativiert sich das, trotzdem empfinde ich den roco al plüschiger. wenn du auch touren fährst u es dich annervt wenn sich der dämpfer bewgt solltest du beim M bleiben wegen der plattform. aber das icb ist ja sehr antriebsunempfindlich. 
wenn du schreibst der rebound ist am ende, ist er zu langsam, kannst du den shimstack ändern und ihn schneller machen, oder gleich dem lord schicken. der richtet es dann. hab den M auch schneller gemacht für meine freundin weil die einfach zu leicht ist für den M/M tune.


----------



## avid49 (15. Oktober 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> @avid49
> der roco ist schon der potentere dämpfer wenn es Berg ab geht. beim M+ merkt man die plattform schon deutlich im vergleich zum roco auch im offenen zustand. wenn es schnell wird finde ich relativiert sich das, trotzdem empfinde ich den roco al plüschiger. wenn du auch touren fährst u es dich annervt wenn sich der dämpfer bewgt solltest du beim M bleiben wegen der plattform. aber das icb ist ja sehr antriebsunempfindlich.
> wenn du schreibst der rebound ist am ende, ist er zu langsam, kannst du den shimstack ändern und ihn schneller machen, oder gleich dem lord schicken. der richtet es dann. hab den M auch schneller gemacht für meine freundin weil die einfach zu leicht ist für den M/M tune.



Ok.werde mal schauen!


----------



## acid-driver (15. Oktober 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> Dann check ich nicht warum meine 180er elixir nicht passt...



Avid hat auch diese Ausgleichsscheiben für unsauber gegossene Bremssättel oder nicht?
Früher zumindest, glaube auch immernoch. Die auf keinen Fall vergessen, sonst fehlen dir 5mm.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Oktober 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Avid hat auch diese Ausgleichsscheiben für unsauber gegossene Bremssättel oder nicht?....



Ja, das sind die erwähnten "3D-Scheiben".


----------



## acid-driver (15. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die erwähnten "3D-Scheiben".



Ah, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. Oktober 2013)

von der Nr. mit den Latexschleuchen bin ich jetzt wieder geheilt....
im 2,5er conti baron bissher keine Probleme, im Onza 2,4 sind mir jetzt nach wenigen KM schon 2 geplatzt. Habe zwar kostenlosen ersatz bekommen, aber in Zukunft fahre ich wieder die schwarzen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2013)

Sind die geplatzt oder gerissen? Ich hatte mal zu wenig bzw. kein Talkum im Reifen, was dann dazu führte dass der Latexschlauch durch wandernden Reifen zerrissen wurde.


----------



## Pintie (15. Oktober 2013)

tja gerissen oder geplatzt lässt sich da nicht mehr wirklich sagen... in der nähe vom Ventil war ein 3cm schlitz. 

reifen rutschen nicht. hatte so 1,5-1,8 bar.

hatte mit den Onzas jetzt aber schon mehr platten. mit conti jahrelang fast keinen.

naja 2 hab ich noch. vielleicht hau ich mal puder rein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2013)

Dachte auch immer dass meine Reifen nicht Wandern. Aber dann hat es mir in Willingen am Hinterrad mit 2.5er Baron in einer völlig unspektakulären Stelle mit knapp unter 2 Bar den Schlauch zerlegt. War auch knapp hinter dem Ventil, Durchschlag war es definitiv nicht.
Seitdem hab ich immer ordentlich Babypuder drin. Die Latexschläuche scheinen schneller zu kleben als die Butylwürste. Die ja auch schon leicht gepudert aus der packung kommen.


----------



## Pintie (15. Oktober 2013)

machen wir jetzt einen Thread auf welcher babypuder der beste ist? 
so wie die diskussionen welches öl man in dämpfer macht?



Aber ich werde den Tipp mal ernst nehmen und das versuchen.


----------



## OldSchool (15. Oktober 2013)

Das Latex altert und wird dann "spröde" und reisst dann unangenehm. Kaufe mir jedes Jahr neue Schläuche.


----------



## janifabi (15. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> tja gerissen oder geplatzt lässt sich da nicht mehr wirklich sagen... in der nähe vom Ventil war ein 3cm schlitz.
> 
> reifen rutschen nicht. hatte so 1,5-1,8 bar.
> 
> ...



Hallo Merlin7,
  ich habe den Latex in einem 2.40 Minion auch schon probiert.
Mit Puder.
Gleich bei der 1. Ausfahrt hatte ich auf normaler Strecke einen Platzer.
Auch in der Nähe vom Ventil.

Hat es bei dir beim Aufpumpen auch das Ventil nach innen gezogen?  

Dies kommt daher, dass um das Ventil herum der Latexschlauch verstärkt ist. Dadurch dehnt sich der Schlauch an der Stelle nicht so stark auf. Aber dafür wandert dann der umliegende Schlauch in diesen Bereich und drückt den Schlauch mit dem Ventil nach innen.
Problem ist meines Erachtens die Reifendicke, die nicht für 2.4 freigegeben ist.


Gruß
Eugen


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Oktober 2013)

Also nur noch mal so als (meinerseits letzte ) Anmerkung zu den Michelin Latexschläuchen:
Ich hatte mal mit einem einzigen Reifen Schwierigkeiten, m.W. war das ein 2.4er Ardent - da gingen 2 Schläuche in kurzer Zeit kaputt.
Ich war hartnäckig und benutze seitdem einen Latexschlauch die zweite komplette Saison (!) im VR - darunter 2.6er, 2.4er Ardent (anderer als der mit den Platten), 2.4er Highroller.
Im HR habe ich mich dann anfangs dieser Saison wieder an einen Latex gewagt - und siehe da...kein Problem! 2.25 Ardent, 2.25 Advantage, 2.4er Ardent, jetzt 2.3er Minion DHR II. Ja, immer den gleichen Schlauch fröhlich gewechselt...  Nie gepudert, nie besonders pfleglich oder klinisch rein gewechselt...
Meine Theorie: normalerweise passt es, aber scheinbar gibt es manche ungünstige Kombinationen, wo es einfach nicht funktioniert. Latex ist eben dünner und dadurch möglicherweise gegen wandernde Reifen und/oder Felgenbänder weniger gut gewappnet.
Das mit der Verformung im Ventilbereich kann ich bestätigen, beim 2.6er Ardent war an der Flanke immer eine schöne Eindellung...und wenn man den Schlauch beim Wechsel in der Hand hat, sieht er aus wie ein oft benutztes Kondom... 
Aber das Mistding hält einfach.
Übrigens nicht im CC-Einsatz...

Thema Lyrik:
fahre jetzt mit Extra weicher Feder (kein U-Turn) 170mm und 4 Preload-Spacern. Das ist ziemlich perfekt. Allerdings ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner weichen U-Turn Feder zur extra weichen Normalen schon krass. Womöglich würde eine weiche (ohne Extra) ohne Preload auch passen...


----------



## Pintie (15. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> .und wenn man den Schlauch beim Wechsel in der Hand hat, sieht er aus wie ein oft benutztes Kondom...



ich frag jetzt nicht nach woher du weist wie das aussieht....

und ja mein ventil hats auch rein gezogen. 

Setup:

Kann das sein das der vivid air mehr druck als der monarch braucht?

bin jetzt beim vivid air mit 250-260 psi unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich frag jetzt nicht nach woher du weist wie das aussieht....



Genau das hatte ich eben auch im Sinn


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich frag jetzt nicht nach woher du weist wie das aussieht..



Das waren finanziell harte Zeiten...



Merlin7 schrieb:


> und ja mein ventil hats auch rein gezogen...



Das kenne ich so nicht, aber ich habe jetzt einen Verdacht, was den Schläuchen Problem macht: breite Felgen!
Meine Platten hatte ich damals mit einer QUAD Felge mit ca. 26mm Innenbreite. Nun benutze ich aber klassisch 21 mm und es geht super...und eingezogenes Ventil habe ich nicht, nur bei den ganz breiten Reifen die Delle an der Flanke!


----------



## Pintie (15. Oktober 2013)

so breit sind die charger pro LR jetzt auch nicht 

hilft nur ersatzschlauch mitnehmen und hoffen das es hält. 

wenn die anderen auch platzen wars halt mal ein Versuch und ich bin schlauer.
Und das nächste mal nehm ich einen mit noppen und Geschmacksrichtung banane. 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das waren finanziell harte Zeiten...


  nach dem ersten mal kann mans ja umdrehen und dann ?


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Oktober 2013)

Keine Details von mir...


----------



## Arthur27 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das kenne ich so nicht, aber ich habe jetzt einen Verdacht, was den Schläuchen Problem macht: breite Felgen!
> Meine Platten hatte ich damals mit einer QUAD Felge mit ca. 26mm Innenbreite. Nun benutze ich aber klassisch 21 mm und es geht super...und eingezogenes Ventil habe ich nicht, nur bei den ganz breiten Reifen die Delle an der Flanke!



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Fahre seit einigen Monaten einen Latexschlauch mit einer Spank Spike Evo 35 ( Innenweite ca. 30mm ) und Maxxis Minion 2.5,  nachdem ich Tubeless einen so heftigen Durchschlag hatte, dass die Milch das Loch nicht abdichten konnte. Ist zu allem Überfluss noch am VR passiert 
Bisher läuft die Kombi absolut problemlos.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2013)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Fahre seit einigen Monaten einen Latexschlauch mit einer Spank Spike Evo 35 ( Innenweite ca. 30mm ) und Maxxis Minion 2.5,  nachdem ich Tubeless einen so heftigen Durchschlag hatte, dass die Milch das Loch nicht abdichten konnte. Ist zu allem Überfluss noch am VR passiert
> Bisher läuft die Kombi absolut problemlos.



War nur eine wilde Theorie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin grad dabei auf 1x10 um zu bauen. Kettenführung ist eine c-guide. Fahre vorne ein 30er blatt und bin auf der suche nach einem taco ohne kettenführung. Also einfach nur taco direkt an die iscg aufnahme geschraubt. Gibts sowas?

Wenn nicht, könnte das jemand fräsen? Würde was basteln im cad wenn noch jemand interesse hätte.

Gruss


----------



## f4lkon (21. Oktober 2013)

Sowas? Vom Carbocage Shop


----------



## benzinkanister (21. Oktober 2013)

Genau! Danke 

Wobei da selbst die fiberglasversion mit 40â¬ schon bischen teuer ist -.-


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> von der Nr. mit den Latexschleuchen bin ich jetzt wieder geheilt....
> im 2,5er conti baron bissher keine Probleme, im Onza 2,4 sind mir jetzt nach wenigen KM schon 2 geplatzt. Habe zwar kostenlosen ersatz bekommen, aber in Zukunft fahre ich wieder die schwarzen



Sorry, aber in diesem Kontext, muss ich es einfach zitieren 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> .....jammerlappen....


----------



## Pintie (22. Oktober 2013)

ja stimmt schon....

im gepuderten Zustand habe ich jetzt auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geil! Deinen letzten Satz kann man so in Stein meißeln


----------



## Pintie (22. Oktober 2013)




----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2013)

Ähm mal ne Frage:
Die Igus-Lager werden ja normal trocken montiert.  Hat jemand Erfahrung was passiert wenn man die mit Fett montiert. Ich  finde nämlich die laufen doch nicht gerade prickelnd. Oder gibt´s gar  einen Künstler, der da inzwischen Wälzlager drinnen hat?

Nach  endlich mal kompletten Zerlegen des Bikes muss ich sagen, dass der  Asiate an sich wohl Fett nicht zu kennen scheint. Ich habe am gesamten  Bike quasi keins entdeckt. Und ich habe mich über knarzen gewundert?!  Ein Wunder, dass es so lange ruhig war.

Zweite doofe Frage: Hat  irgenwer jemals die 4-fach Zughalter bekommen. Ich habe die nicht  bekommen, trotz langem nachlaufen und nachfragen. Irgendwann sollten die  mit der 150er Reverb kommen, was auch nicht geschah, dann habe ich´s  noch 2 weitere male probiert und dann aufgegeben. Ich hätte sie aber  eigentlich doch gerne noch.

Ach nochwas: Sind Serienmäßig eigentlich überhaupt Igus-Lager dirnnen oder sind das andere? Ich habe noch die Serienlager, wobei die immer noch stramm gehen so  in der Hand. Allerdings hatte ich ein lautes und spürbares Knacken zuletzt. Weiß aber nicht woher das kam. Habe jetzt daher komplett zerlget. Ich habe mal so grob durchgeblättert. Von einem Lagerkit mit Iguslagern war die Rede. Wo bekomme ich den?

Vielen Dank.
Gruß an alle!


----------



## Pintie (22. Oktober 2013)

die igus sind normal für trockenen betrieb.
ich hab zwar das Fett vom huber (spezial wunder fett und so) drauf, macht aber nicht wirklich einen unterschied. höchstens das Dreck besser draußen bleibt.

die 4 Fach Halter sind bei mir und anderen so nach 3 Wochen per Post gekommen.
die Reverb auch.

Das die Asiaten kein Fett kennen hab ich auch festgestellt. Salztrocken und zwar alles.

die Flipchips, ausfallenden und Sattelstütze sollte man gut Fetten. Da ist das Knarzen auch schnell weg.

Wann die Igus Lager MK II für den Horst kommen würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## captain_j (22. Oktober 2013)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren, ich weiß, es wird hier laufend nachgefragt wann die neuen Lagerkits verfügbar sind, aber gibt's da schon Neuigkeiten?

Bei mir wurde aus einem anfangs leichtem "ticken" im Hinterbau, ein mittlerweile unerträgliches, permanentes, lautes "knarzen". Spiel im Horstlink wird auch mehr, wird es bei euch auch schlimmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2013)

Japp, meine 4-Fachhalter lagen auch ohne Nachfrage einfach im Briefkasten.


----------



## Kharne (22. Oktober 2013)

Vllt mal beim Hans nachhaken?Wäre die schnellste Lösung


----------



## olsche (23. Oktober 2013)

Moin, könnte mir mal bitte jemand schreiben welche Maße ich bei den Huber-Bushings brauche?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## vscope (23. Oktober 2013)

Lagerdurchmesser:
Einbaubreite 1 (in mm): 45
Einbaubreite 2 (in mm): 22,2
Für Rockshox Bolzendurchmesser (in mm): 8

 gerade am freitag beim herrn huber bestellt


----------



## Pintie (23. Oktober 2013)

die RS Buchsen sind eigentlich ganz gut.
brauchst nur die Metalllager im Dämpfer gegen igus Gleitlager tauschen. 
Das ist real genauso gut  wie die Huber buchsen nur günstiger.

Die RS Passungen sind eh recht Eng daher passen die Igus JSI-0809-08 1/2" x 1/2" x 19/32" sehr gut. sollte man noch spiel haben kann man die vorher bei 60° in Wasser einlegen. dann nehmen die noch etwas Wasser auf.


----------



## olsche (23. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, danke für die Info`s...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2013)

Was kosten die Huber Bushings?

Ich habe mich mit der Führung nochmal an den Hans gewendet und anscheinend sind sie heute raus gegangen.


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2013)

Ah, ok Preise schon gefunden.
War noch am Überlegen ob Huber oder Nadellager. Weiß jemand, ob sich die Huber genauso schön leicht drehen wie Nadellager. Das gefällt mir so gut bei meinem Bos im anderen Rad: Das ist faktisch reibungsfrei.


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2013)

im neuzustand sind nadellager vielleicht minimal besser. (nicht spürbar)
nach 100km sind die gleitlager wahrscheinlich besser. 

Beim Fahren wirst du nie im Leben einen unterschied merken.

Im Vergleich zu den serien Teilen sind die IGus Gleitlager aber schon echt eine andere Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand schonmal versucht die Kassette von der Nabe zu bekommen? Verzweifel heute Abend daran ... Die hat sich derart fest gesetzt. Habe schon mitm Fön und WD40 zum lösen dabei gesessen, nichts tut sich.
Habe mit der Hand wie ein wilder gezogen und gedrückt, ein wenig gehebelt .. nix tut sich.
Weiß jemand einen Rat?

Danke!


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2013)

ja....

ich hab zwei Kettenpeitschen genommen. dann kannst die gegeneinander aus dem Freilaufkörper ziehen. 

Handschuhe anziehen....

die großen sind weniger das Problem, der Mittlere Teil frisst sich halt


----------



## doriuscrow (24. Oktober 2013)

Da wird sich wohl eines der "losen" Ritzel in den Freilauf gefressen haben - da hilft nur mit einer zweiten Kettenpeitsche gegen den Uhrzeigersinn aufdrehen, während man mit der anderen (wie beim Verschlussring lösen) gegenhält.

Edit ... zu langsam!


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2013)

Für mich nach der Erfahrung einer Saison ein dickes Pro für XD...


----------



## Kharne (24. Oktober 2013)

StahlfreilaufkÃ¶rper und gut ist... Dann muss man auch nicht zur 45â¬ XT Kasette greifen sondern kann die effen Deore Teile nehmen. Spart gut Geld


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2013)

die XT hat noch paar mehr vorteile  http://www.bikelog.de/technik/shimano-xt-vs-slx-kasette/
und für den 10er mehr...


und @Hasifisch ja der XD Freilauf hat schon was. 
würde auch sofort auf XX1 wechseln, aber sind halt schon paar Euros.

Fährst du mit KeFü? Oder hält die Kette auch ohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch, werde damit mal in den Bikeladen laufen, habe nur eine Kettenpeitsche zur Hand.


----------



## Kharne (24. Oktober 2013)

Auch die XT frisst Freilaufkörper, grade wenn man viel auf den kleinen Ritzeln unterwegs ist. 
Und wofür man die Teile braucht, die die Speichen vor der Kette schützen sollen ist mir schleierhaft, 
zwischen Kasette und Speichen hatte ich die Kette genau einmal, da wars Schaltwerk falsch 
eingestellt


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und @Hasifisch ja der XD Freilauf hat schon was.
> würde auch sofort auf XX1 wechseln, aber sind halt schon paar Euros.
> ...



Ich fände den XD als allgemeinen neuen Standard richtig toll...

Wenn alles klappt, bekomme ich noch dieses Jahr einen neues Absolute black Spiderless Blatt mit XX1 Zähnen - dann kommt die Führung weg...


----------



## Pintie (25. Oktober 2013)

Wer fährt hier denn die XX1 ohne Kefü? Gibt es da erfahrungen ob man eine braucht ? Soll ja mit dem Kettenblatt auch ganz gut ohne funktionieren.

Zum Vivd 2014...

Also mit Luftkammer zur Wippe passt nicht. da muss man bei der 150mm steil stellung Abfeilen.

andersrum funktioniert super, und man kommt auch während der Fahrt an alle Einstellschrauben.

Außerdem dürfte die Schmierung sogar besser sein.

den 222*70 kann man in allen Stellungen außer 190mm steil fahren.

Bilder:


----------



## f4lkon (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr mit XX1 Blatt ohne Führung. Noch kein einziger Abwurf. Auf einer ruppigen Strecke hat hinter mir jemand sogar mal seine Kette trotz oberer Führung verloren. XX1 ist mit das Beste was ich meinem Bike gegönnt habe.

Dämpfer gefällt mir. Evtl. schlag ich bei einem günstigen im Bikemarkt mal zu aber momentan verbleibe ich bei leichtem Luftdämpfer und fettem Coil im Wechsel. Ich bin vor kurzem aber mal einen DB gefahren und war verdammt überrascht, dass der genauso gut im Federweg stand wie mein Coil. Leider ist der DB nochmals teurer als der Vivid Air.

Geiles Bikeroutfit btw  Genauso stelle ich mir alle da unten vor


----------



## Pintie (25. Oktober 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Geiles Bikeroutfit btw  Genauso stellte ich mir alle da unten vor




Tja. Protektor Leder  Fährt sich als bikehose nicht mal schlecht..... 
Kommt auch immer gut im Bikepark


----------



## Goldsprint (25. Oktober 2013)

150mm/steil in 216/63mm geht bei mir andersrum. Der AGB muss dann oben sein.

222/70mm würde ich auch gerne mal fahren.


----------



## nino85 (25. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wer fährt hier denn die XX1 ohne Kefü? Gibt es da erfahrungen ob man eine braucht ? Soll ja mit dem Kettenblatt auch ganz gut ohne funktionieren.
> 
> Zum Vivd 2014...
> 
> ...



Welchen Tune hast du verbaut? M? Hast du mal die 170mm-Variante angetestet? Wenn ja: Passt das dann vom Tune noch?

Meine Erinnerung:
Steil vorn, unten viel oben weniger Federweg. 190 steil müsste dann vorn unten sein, korrekt?

Ich habe das einmal bei meinem Vivid eingestellt und dann nie wieder umgesteckt  170/170 würde mich aber auch mal interessieren


----------



## nino85 (25. Oktober 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> 150mm/steil in 216/63mm geht bei mir andersrum. Der AGB muss dann oben sein.


 Hast du mal die Luft komplett abgelassen? Mit 222 sieht das aus, als würde das passen, erst bei fast vollständiger Kompression kommt es dann zur Kollision zwischen Luftkammer und Wippe.


----------



## Pintie (25. Oktober 2013)

Ist M/M
Passt gut. Wobei ich bei Rebound ending schon am Anschlag bin. Also könnte sogar mehr dämpfung haben. liegt aber wohl daran das ich mit 250-260 PSI unterwegs bin. 
bei 250psi hab ich ihn schon bis zum Ende gebracht.

Sollte mal paar kg abspecken....


Im 170mm stellung passt der Tune gut.

Hab die Stückliste übrigens mit ein paar Reitern erweitert....
http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx

gibt jetzt Reiter mit Geodaten usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre ein KB von wolftooth im XX1-STYLE in Verbindung mit XT Shadow+ ... bis jetzt mit nur einem Abwurf. Ansonsten auch auf grobem Geläuf unauffällig...


----------



## fabi.e (25. Oktober 2013)

Gibts hier jemanden, der das ICB mit nem CC Double Barrel Air fährt?


----------



## JENSeits (25. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, haben das Ritzelpaket runter bekommen.
Die kleinen Ritzel haben sich ordentlich ins Alu gefressen.


----------



## Pintie (26. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder was ärgerliches aus der KAtegorie "Fahrberichte"...

Thema *SunRingle Charger Pro *LRS....

kurze Vorgeschichte....

- Da die bei sun noch 5 Cent pro LRS sparen mussten wurden Alu Nippel verbaut die beim hinschauen zerbröseln.
- Daher gibt es ja die Rückrufaktion bei der die ALU Nippel gegen Messing getauscht werden.
- Wer also doof genug ist/war das nicht selber zu machen hat die Dinger eingeschickt oder bei Hayes vorbei gebracht. Versprochen wurden (zumindest mir) 1 Woche. Bei mir sind es dann knapp 4 geworden, aber nur weil ich penetrant genervt hab und vorbei geschaut habe. Andere haben über 8 wochen auf ihre LR gewartet.

- Problem 1:
-> Es wurden die gleichen Speichen wieder verwendet. Die sind original aber viel zu fest gespannt worden. 
-> Ergebnis: bei mir sind im neu eingespeichten LR gleich am Ersten Tag 2 Speichen gebrochen. 

-Problem 2:
-> Die Helden haben die Gewinde der Speichen nicht sauber gemacht oder neu Loctide oder irgendwas drauf.
-> Ergebnis: mir ist heute mal wieder eine Speiche raus geflogen weil das Gewinde sich raus gedreht hat. Der Nippel fliegt irgendwo in der Hohlkammer rum.

Hab dann mal die anderen Speichen geprüft - ALLE !!!! Speichen locker. Nur so gleichmäßig das man keinen 8er hat. Supi....

Auch toll ist das es mir heut den Reifen aufgerieben hat weil der dann natürlich an die Sharkfin gekommen ist.

Folge: Ich muss mir mal überlegen wie ich weiter mache. Ob ich bei den Nikoläusen nächste woche mal wieder vorbei schaue (Fraglich ob ich da höflich bleiben kann), oder ob ich über Carver versuch was zu erreichen. 
Schon wieder selber die überteuerten Speichen kaufen und neues Felgenband dazu hab ich eigentlich keine Lust. 

Fazit:

*An alle die die LR neu einspeichen lassen haben: Kontrolliert eure Speichen. Bei mir waren die gewinde überall zur Hälfte raus. *


----------



## Kharne (26. Oktober 2013)

Wegschmeissen, was gescheites kaufen. Bin mal gespannt was Carver da sagt, Cube hat sich 
bei mir mit nem zerstörten LRS in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse quergestellt.


----------



## vscope (26. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja echt besch****.


----------



## Pintie (26. Oktober 2013)

die Speiche diesmal hat aber mal rein garnix mit überbelastung zu tun, sondern mit Unfähigkeit des Typen der es zusammengebaut hat.

PRoblem wie immer... Wenn ichs über carver versuche hab ich 2-8 Wochen kein LR mehr. 

Wer die Montag bei Hayes mal wieder anrufen. Die sollen mir eine Packung Speichen und nippel und Felgenband schicken. Kommt die günstiger als wenn ich die LR wieder vorbei bringe.


----------



## konsti-d (26. Oktober 2013)

irgendein ordentlicher 32 Speichen LRS hätte eh so viel besser ins ICB gepasst als das Sun-Zeug. 
Ich werd´s mal zu den Verbesserungen posten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2013)

Der Sun ist doch eh Geschichte 2014. Die Arbeit kannst dir sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ....Folge: Ich muss mir mal überlegen wie ich weiter mache.......



Das die Demokratie beim Laufradsatz total versagt hat, war ja schon bei der ersten Wahl klar. Nach der zweiten Wahl war mir dann klar das es schon wirklich viele Idi...ähh, Leute gibt die wirklich keinen blassen Schimmer vom Mountainbiken haben, aber ja unbedingt mitwählen mußten.

Mein Tip schon damals, einen zweiten Laufradsatz kaufen und den als Winterspikereifenlaufradsatz nutzen...vorausgesetzt er wird wenigstens richtig eingespeicht

Zu den Speichenbrüchen. Das liegt meistens net an zu fest gespannten Speichen, sondern an zu ungleichmäßig gespannten Speichen...und die fest gespannten bekommens dann doppelt ab und reißen

G.


----------



## Pintie (26. Oktober 2013)

mein LRS war wie er neu mit den Alus kam schon extrem fest eingespeicht. 
Da war die Maschine wohl zu krass eingestellt.
Weil im Ernst so fest würde kein Mensch die dinger festknallen.

Das Problem ist das ein vernüftiger LRS halt schon auch was kostet. Und für die charger bekommst ja auch neu nix. 

Und wenn ich mir einen anderen LRS hole, dann gleich was gscheites. Und zwar ohne 300-450g schwerer zu werden 

denke da an die Felgen:
http://www.carbonality.com/carbon-bike-rims/carbon-mtb-rim.html

CX-ray speichen mit polyax Alu nippeln, und da ich die "coolen" shimano Scheiben will CL naben. da bleibt vorne nur die saint.  hinten wäre die 240s von DT mit Straightpull fällig. (die ist übrigens auch gut leicht). Hat zwar auch nur 28 Speichen - aber besser als 24...


----------



## icemlmo (26. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> [...] und da ich die "coolen" shimano Scheiben will CL naben. da bleibt vorne nur die saint.  [...]



Warum brauchst du da Centerlock-Naben?
Ich habe einfach die coolen Scheiben mit 6-Loch. Geht doch genauso.
Oder verstehe ich dich mit deinen "coolen Scheiben" falsch?


----------



## Pintie (26. Oktober 2013)

SM-RT99 gibts nur als CL.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2013)

Die Scheibe ist aber häßlich und teuer

G.


----------



## Pintie (26. Oktober 2013)

teuer ja. 
ich finds geil - und fahr damit bestimmt äh hm - langsamer?

völlig sinnfrei - aber technisch gefällt mir CL besser und deshalb haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemlmo (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok, jetzt weiß ich welche coolen Scheiben du meinst. Dann sind meine eben nur lau ...

Ach Merlin, wo ich dich gerade hier habe: Welche Geo fährst du denn eigentlich?


----------



## vscope (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde denn lrs ansich nicht schlecht. Der produktionsfehler ist halt ein pech. Der grund warum die nippel reissen ist übrigens weil die speichen schlecht geschnitten sind und daher die alu nippel durch die scharfe kante reissen. Darum wurde auch auf messingnippel getauscht....

Siehe
http://enduro-mtb.com/dauertest-review-02-das-merida-one-sixty-1800-auf-abwegen/

Die support politik von sun ist aber echt jämmlich.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Ich finde denn lrs ansich nicht schlecht. Der produktionsfehler ist halt ein pech. Der grund warum die nippel reissen ist übrigens weil die speichen schlecht geschnitten sind und daher die alu nippel durch die scharfe kante reissen. Darum wurde auch auf messingnippel getauscht....
> 
> Siehe
> http://enduro-mtb.com/dauertest-review-02-das-merida-one-sixty-1800-auf-abwegen/
> ...



Die Speichen sind der Grund und die Nippel werden ausgetauscht. Paßt gut zur Erfolgsgeschichte von dem Laufradsatz
Ob der Laufradsatz als solches gut oder schlecht ist, bleibt mal dahingestellt. Aber er ist deffinitiv schlecht für ein 170mm Mountainbike.

G.


----------



## f4lkon (27. Oktober 2013)

"Gegen Mitte des Tests wechselten wir auf einen Sunringle Charger Pro SL, welcher uns nach  anfänglicher Begeisterung mit erheblichen Problemen zu schaffen machte. 

Nachdem bei geringster Belastung vier Nippel in Folge aus der Felge  brachen, haben wir den Laufradsatz mit neuen Speichen und Nippeln  ausgestattet um mangelndes Fahrtalent als Ursache dieser Problematik  auszuschließen. Mit wenig Erfolg wie sich später herausstellte, denn  erneut brachen mehrere Nippel ohne größere Krafteinflüsse auf die Räder   einfach heraus.

  Der Hayes Performance GmbH war das Phänomen nicht unbekannt und so  wurden wir auf den Produktfehler aufmerksam gemacht. Durch die  Verwendung von zu kurzen Speichen und einer scharfen Kante am Nippelsitz  kam es dazu, dass die Nippel abrupt einrissen.."


Naja wenigstens haben  die 2014 ICB's die Probleme nicht mehr. Der DT LRS wär zwar nicht meine Wahl gewesen aber immernoch besser als der Charger Pro.
Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso ins ICB 1 auch der E1900 wandert. Da hätten sie ruhig den Charger Comp drin lassen können und es einfach 200 Euro günstiger machen. E1900 mit Deore Kassette ist schon komisch.


----------



## Pintie (27. Oktober 2013)

"Built for riders who are all about âcleaning the lineâ versus pinning it  against the clock, the Charger is built for riders who demand a wheel  that can withstand All Mountain versatility. Designed by SUNringlÃ© with  Stanâs NoTubesâ¢ BST technology, the Charger lives up to âAny and Allâ Mountains."

Ne ist klar....

- Das Felgen mit dem Gewicht verbeulen wie Alufolie ist klar.
- Das 24 Speichen nix fÃ¼rs AM ist - auch klar
- Das ein 1750g LRS fÃ¼r unter 300â¬ nix fÃ¼r ein Enduro mit 100kg fahrer ist - auch klar
- Das es zuviel verlangt ist vernÃ¼ftig ein zu speichen und minimalen Service zu verlangen -> geht gar nicht....

Bin gespannt was die nÃ¤chste Woche sagen. Gehe ja irgendwie davon aus das ich in RÃ¶hre schaue. 
Und auf verdacht speichen auf die Tour mitnehmen ist auch toll - sind ja 3 verschiedene lÃ¤ngen. (StÃ¼ck 1,20)
Felgenband kostet auch mal eben einen 10er auf rolle fÃ¼r 4 felgen.7

Wegen gÃ¼nstiger.... Ich mÃ¶cht gar nicht wissen was die charger als OEM kosten.
hab die normale hÃ¤ndler EK liste... das ist schon lustig. 
Verwundert nicht das Hersteller die gerne verbauen.


----------



## grey (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Konfiguration mit Charger wurde von der ICB-Gemeinde gewählt, jetzt herumheulen zählt nicht. 
Einen gewaltigen Facepalm hat mir die Abstimmung damals verpasst..
2014 ist er gsd eh nicht mehr dabei, schlimmer kann der dt-swiss wohl kaum sein.


----------



## Pintie (27. Oktober 2013)

heule nicht über die Entscheidung. Das war mir schon klar...

mich nervt das die dinger nicht deswegen kaputt gehen weil ich sie überbelaste - davon bin ich ausgegangen.

sondern weil die bei Sun / Hayes trottel sind.


hab jetzt mal notdürftig die Speiche die ich verloren hab wieder gerade gebogen und wieder reingeschraubt.
Lustiges nippelsuchen in holkammer... schüttel bis man ihn durchs ventilloch raus bekommt.

Noch ein Nachteil bei 24 Speichen - zentrieren wird nicht wirklich einfacher....

Felgenband ist natürlich beim rausmachen gerissen. Aber fahre eh nicht tubeless


----------



## avid49 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand schon mal ein Manitou isx 6 in 222mm verbaut??


----------



## rider1970 (27. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
mal ne Frage bzgl. Lackschutzfolie am Icb.
Meine löst sich leider schon wieder etwas ab,Grund dürfte wohl der Strukturlack am Icb sein-an der Durolux(glatte Oberfläche) hält die Folie einwandfrei. Was habt ihr hier verwendet-3M ? Nass oder Trocken verklebt?


----------



## martin82 (27. Oktober 2013)

Servus ICB Fahrer.
Überlege auch schon seit einiger Zeit ob das Radl was für mich wäre. Fahre vor allem alpine Singletrails/Wanderwege, gerne auch engeres Zeug/Spitzkehren etc.
Bislang bin ich mit einem 2009 Canyon Torque unterwegs, das ist recht kurz und geht schon gut um enge verwinkelte Kurven.
Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem ICB in solchem Gelände gemacht?
@ Eisbein: du bist ja vorher auch ein Torque gefahren, kannst du ein bisschen vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (27. Oktober 2013)

Das torque hat jetzt ja auch nicht gerade steile lenkwinkel usw. 

Auf den Trails die du meinst ist das icb schon gut. Aber in sehr engen kurven komm ich manchmal nicht rum wo ich mit anderen Bikes rumfahren konnte.

durch die kurzen Kettenstreben ist es ja vor allem nach vorne lang. D.h. das HR bleibt da oft fast stehen und das VR macht einen großen Bogen. Muss man sich dran gewöhnen. 

meins in XL ist aber auch wirklich lange. 
Evtl. würde bei sowas eine Rahmengröße kleiner helfen. 

HR versetzten geht aber recht gut.


----------



## ALB_rider (27. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
wer fährt von euch das ICB denn regelmäßig im Bikepark? 
Bin am überlegen wie ich meinen vorbestellten Rahmen aufbauen werde bzw. ob ich ihn nicht doch stornieren soll 
Mein Einsatzgebiet liegt ca. bei 50% Bikepark 50% normale Hometrails.
Nächstes Jahr gehts auch noch für 3 Monate nach Kanada, Whistler, Vancouver Island ...
Denkt ihr der Rahmen hält das ganze aus? Oder soll ich doch eher zu nem reinen Freerider (Voltage) greifen?

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## vscope (27. Oktober 2013)

Doppelpost..


----------



## vscope (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich war mit meinem heuer 10 tage park fahren + ca. 35.000hm trails und es zeigt noch keine ermüdungserscheinungen. Aber 3 monate kanada klingt hart  für mensch und maschine.

Wie auch immer. War heut wieder unterwegs and i love my icb. Trailrakete triffts einfach gut


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - Das Felgen mit dem Gewicht verbeulen wie Alufolie ist klar.


Wieviel wiegen denn die Felgen vom Charger-LRS?

Da ich kein Fan von Systemlaufrädern bin, zwar nur knapp 70Kg wiege, aber einen Sorglos-LRS auch für Bikeparkbetrieb suche, fliegt bei mir der DT-Satz wahrscheinlich sofort raus. Die Frage wäre dann, wie ich um 400 an einen einigermaßen leichten (möglichst deutlich unter 2Kg) und trotzdem sehr stabilen LRS komme...


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - Das Felgen mit dem Gewicht verbeulen wie Alufolie ist klar.
> - Das 24 Speichen nix fürs AM ist - auch klar



Naja, Ursache und Wirkung nicht verwechseln. Davon abgesehen das ich damals nicht für die sunringle gestimmt hatte , ich habe zum Vergleich die Easton Haven (das sind 1650g der Satz) schon gut strapaziert (Z.B. Gardasee geballer) und es gab nicht das geringste Problem. Waren aber auch keine 3m Drops dabei. Bei denen hat sich das Gewicht aber auch nur auf 21mm Maulweite verteilen müssen, bei breiteren Felgen bleibt zwangsläufig dann was auf der Strecke wenn das Gewicht nicht steigen soll (!). Auch mit den nur 24 speichen an den Easton seh ich das seitdem nicht mehr ganz soo kritisch. Zwei Speichen gingen an Ästen hopps und der Händler der die jeweils neu eingespeicht hat war von der gleichmäßigen Speichenspannung sehr begeistert (nachgemessen). War in null komma nix die neue Speiche drin und der Laufradsatz stand direkt wieder perfekt da. Das einzige was an den Easton Haven einfach nur Räuber*******e im Quadrat war: viel zu viel Lagerspiel.


----------



## avid49 (27. Oktober 2013)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal ein Manitou isx 6 in 222mm verbaut??


----------



## Pintie (27. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Naja, Ursache und Wirkung nicht verwechseln.


Leicht - stabil - günstig -> nimm zwei.....

eins der Lager in der VR knackt bei mir einmal pro umdrehung. 
Ist nervig, aber mir erst mal egal weil das Rad super gut läuft.

Spiel hat keine der naben bei mir.

mein nächster LRS hat 28 Speichen, sind zwar nur 16% mehr - aber mit CX ray trotzdem deutlich stabiler.


die Felgen vom Charger wiegen wohl um 450g. finde die Quelle gerade nicht mehr


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> Servus ICB Fahrer.
> Überlege auch schon seit einiger Zeit ob das Radl was für mich wäre. Fahre vor allem alpine Singletrails/Wanderwege, gerne auch engeres Zeug/Spitzkehren etc.
> Bislang bin ich mit einem 2009 Canyon Torque unterwegs, das ist recht kurz und geht schon gut um enge verwinkelte Kurven.
> Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem ICB in solchem Gelände gemacht?
> @ Eisbein: du bist ja vorher auch ein Torque gefahren, kannst du ein bisschen vergleichen?



Der vergleich lässt sich am besten so beschreiben: absulut nicht vergleichbar 

Nein im ernst, das ICB ist im vergleich zum alten tork was wir hatten komplett anders. Länger, flachere winkel, trotzdem fast genau so agil. Hinterbau funktioniert deutlich besser/effektiver.
Allerdings musste ich meinen Fahrstil etwas umstellen. Wo ich mit dem tork, lieber eine S-Spitzkehre gefahren bin, fahr ich mit dem ICB lieber die direkte linie. 
Man steht generell viel mehr im bike, siehe fotos unten.

Torque






ICB 





Könnte jetzt noch andere fotos zeigen, aber ich glaub das zeigt den unterschied zwischen M-Tork und XL-ICB recht deutlich

=> steilere sachen lassen sich viiiiel entspannter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2013)

Hmmh...die Stelle mit dem Torque schaut aber es anspruchsvoller aus!

G.


----------



## Pintie (28. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Steil ist sehr richtig.
mit speed ballern - da ist der DHer besser. Aber gerade im richtig steilen in langsam fühlt man sich schon sehr sicher. 
Bin unterdessen nur noch am steile Trails suchen  
langsam ist das neue ballern


wegen sunringle.

Mir wurde gerade zugesagt das sie mir ersatzspeichen schicken...


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2013)

jörg, kann man nicht vergleichen. Das eine ist so ziemlich das limit was an steilheit geht. vll. noch ein paar grad mehr. Die stelle vom tork bild, ist eher was zum basteln  

icb - ähnliche schwierigkeit 

http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Bild-11-1-von-1.jpg 

Also ich hab auch im richtig schnellen mit dem ICB deutlich mehr sicherheit, seitdem fahr ich auch mal wieder schnelle s2-s3 trails.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jörg, kann man nicht vergleichen. Das eine ist so ziemlich das limit was an steilheit geht. vll. noch ein paar grad mehr. Die stelle vom tork bild, ist eher was zum basteln
> 
> icb - ähnliche schwierigkeit
> 
> ...



Jepp, meinte ich ja mehr oder weniger. Bild 2 ist ja ansich eine reine Reifensache und kaum Radabhängig.

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2013)

Kann das ICB denn in Steifigkeit und Robustheit mit dem Torque mithalten? 

Ich finde mein Torque ja so furchtbar kurz (435 reach ) und suche was längeres,  aber ein labbriges Bike will ich für meine 93kg netto nicht.


----------



## icemlmo (28. Oktober 2013)

Also der Hinterbau flext schon ordentlich. Mein Vergleich ist ein YT Wicked 160.
Die Frage ist hier eher, ob man es mag, wenn der Hinterbau so wedelt, oder sich daran gewöhnen kann. Ist ja nicht unbedingt schlechter dadurch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (28. Oktober 2013)

Man gewÃ¶hnt sich dran (202cm; 97Kg). Negativ auffallen tut mir das eigentlich nur noch bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Anliegern. Bei "normalem" Enduro Einsatz merk ich da nicht mehr viel von.

â¬dit: Ãbrigens hatte ich in Miltenberg am Wochenende kurzzeitig vorne den 2,5" Baron drauf (in Kombi mit dem Onza hinten). Das geht fÃ¼r mich garnicht klar. Damit bergauf ist einfach nur QuÃ¤lerei und ich musste an einigen Rampen dann wirklich kapitulieren weil es nicht mehr ging. Hat fÃ¼r mich mit Enduro einfach nicht mehr viel zu tun. 

Gestern im Taunus dann wieder mit 2,3" Baron und MK2 2,2" eine ganz andere Athletik. Da geht das Rad so schÃ¶n leicht bergauf und selbst steilere Rampen sind kein Problem. Bergab war ich trotz extrem matschiger VerhÃ¤ltnisse jetzt auch nicht viel langsamer unterwegs als mit dem 2,5" Monster. Einzig der Grip und das Volumen vom MK2 hat an ein, zwei Stellen nicht so ganz gepasst...


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2013)

man spürt den unterschied schon, grade auf wurzligen querungen oder wenn man ein bunnyhop in eine kurve landet (reifen schleift dann kurz), aber ich könnte jetzt nicht behaupten das mich das wirklich stört...

Ist wie mit einer gabel, musste mich da beim wechsel von 36er VAN zur Lyrik auch erstmal gewöhnen, dass ich nicht immer 100% die line fahre die ich will, aber es dennoch geht.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe das  ICB kurz gehabt....wenn auch "nur" in der 01 Austattung.
Hier wird zt maßlos übertrieben was die Fähigkeiten des Rades angeht.
Es entsteht fast der Eindruck das mit dem ICB alles quasi wie von alleine geht.
Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist es aber nicht.
Der Preis des Rahmens und auch der Komplettpreis der Räder geht aber absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe das  ICB kurz gehabt....wenn auch "nur" in der 01 Austattung.
> Hier wird zt maßlos übertrieben was die Fähigkeiten des Rades angeht.
> Es entsteht fast der Eindruck das mit dem ICB alles quasi wie von alleine geht.
> Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist es aber nicht.
> Der Preis des Rahmens und auch der Komplettpreis der Räder geht aber absolut in Ordnung.



Kannst du mal bitte konkrete Kritikpunkte nennen, die dir aufgefallen sind?
Gerade für mich als immernoch unentschlossenen potentiellen 2014er ICB-Käufer sind kritische Stimmen sehr viel interessanter als völlig begeisterte/unkritische Beiträge. Ein "weicher" Hinterbau (bezüglich Flex) ist schonmal ein Punkt, der mich eher zu YT treiben würde. Die müssen aber erstmal ein Rad vorstellen, das bei ca. 160mm Federweg (am besten auch 150/170mm) einen DH-Luftdämpfer aufnimmt...


----------



## f4lkon (28. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe das  ICB kurz gehabt....wenn auch "nur" in der 01 Austattung.
> Hier wird zt maßlos übertrieben was die Fähigkeiten des Rades angeht.
> Es entsteht fast der Eindruck das mit dem ICB alles quasi wie von alleine geht.
> Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist es aber nicht.
> Der Preis des Rahmens und auch der Komplettpreis der Räder geht aber absolut in Ordnung.



Das ICB ist auch nur ein Werkzeug, das es richtig zu bedienen gilt. Wenn man das kann, schafft es mehr Möglichkeiten als andere Räder. Viele Fahrer welche sich ein ICB geholt haben biken und schrauben halt schon was länger, dementsprechend positiv und zahlreich sind auch die Erfahrungsberichte. Die ICB Fahrer die es sich geholt haben, weil sie denken skill kommt durch ein besseres Rad werden natürlich enttäuscht.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2013)

Von unkritisch kann keine Rede sein - auch Positives ist Kritik... 
Mich hat das Teil fahrerisch nach vorn gebracht, es geht besser aufwärts und abwärts als seine Vorgänger, wiegt dazu weniger (liegt aber vor allem an der Ausstattung) und chic finde ich es auch nicht.
Negatives finde ich eher in den Details: persönlich hätte ich gern das Sitzrohr 2cm kürzer und dazu eine 180er Reverb... 
Was mir tatsächlich nicht gefällt ist die Wippe (Optik).
Größte positive Überraschung für mich ist nach wie vor, das es trotz Länge und flachem Lenkwinkel so agil ist wie es ist.
Ich glaube übrigens, das ich weder Markenfetischist bin noch zur Verklärung neige. Flexender Hinterbau ist für mich mit 73kg übrigens überhaupt kein Thema. Entweder waren die Vorgänger auch flexibel oder ich merke es einfach nicht!


----------



## olsche (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde mich nächstes Jahr überraschen lassen.
Der Umstieg von meinem jetzigen Rad werden wohl Welten sein, aber so was kurzes wie ich es jetzt habe gibt es einfach nicht mehr.
Ferner wollte ich ein Rad (Rahmen) haben, was nicht so aussieht als wäre es schon 3x gegen eine Wand gefahren...
Als Alternative während für mich noch das `13 FAtmodul Ant, welches ein reines AM ist, infrage gekommen.
So habe ich die Möglichkeit das ganze auch mal in 170mm auszuführen wenn ich mag (und der Ort es hergibt...)

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. Oktober 2013)

Nun ja.
Ich baue alle meine Räder seit 1994 auf.
Das ICB war mein erstes Komplettrad was ich gekauft habe.
Eigentlich nur aus der "Not" herraus weil ich keinen Rahmenkit mehr bekam.
Die Komponenten konnte ich zu vernünftigem Kurs einzeln verkaufen.
Eigentlich hatte ich sogar 2 ICB Räder.Einmal M und L.L habe ich neu und unbenutzt an einen User hier im Forum verkauft.
Ich wollte mir den M Rahmen dann als leichtes AM aufbauen.
Positiv ist mir die gelungene Abfahrtsgeometrie aufgefallen.
Negativ die Verarbeitung (lager) Es knarzte schon nach kurzer Zeit.
Der Hinterbau fiel mir sofort auf.Weich und irgendwie "wabbelig".
Ich kann es nicht genau beschreiben.Mich hat es gestört.Wiege 82 kg.
Das Rahmengewicht fand ich auch zu hoch.3,7 kg fand ich zu viel.
Letztendlich war es der falsche Rahmen für ein leichtes AM.
Angedacht war ein Rad mit 150/150 Federweg und XX1.
Natürlich gibt es hier genügend user die mit dem ICB zufrieden sind.
Das bestreite ich auch nicht.
Mir persönlich hat es aber nicht zugesagt.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. Oktober 2013)

> und chic finde ich es auch nicht.


Nicht ?


----------



## Pintie (28. Oktober 2013)

- steifigkeit.
Also ich bin auch schon bikes gefahren die Steifer waren. Und Grundsätzlich finde ich steif immer besser als schwammin (ja es geht um Bike Teile)
Man kann das beim fahren auch merken. Wenn ich schräg auf einen großen stein fahre merke ich wie das bike ausweichen will. ISt halt die Frage was jetzt besser ist. 
Ein Hinterbau der seitlich wegspringt oder einer der sich rumbiegt. 

Für mich ist das anpassung und gewohnheit. 

- Wippe: 
bringt halt auf der einen Seite sehr viel anpassungsfähigkeit des Bikes. Gibt ja aufbauten von 12,x bis 16,x kg. und von 150 - 190mm Federweg. Und das mit verschiedenen Geometrien. 
Hat aber auch den Nachteil das es mehr wiegt, mehr Teile sind die Knarzen können und das es nicht unbedingt hübsch ist.

Details die stören finden sich immer.
- die Schrauben für die Zugverlegung am unterrohr: einmal oberrohr drüber und einmal dämpfer. kommt man also fast nicht ran.
- die Schrauben unter dem Unterrohr "Flaschen halter" sind für mich dummfug.
- diverse stellen könnte bessere Fertigungstoleranzen haben - aber daran wird ja gearbeitet.
- Achse der wippe im Unterrohr sollte einteilig sein. 

wer sucht der findet...

Für mich ist es das Bike mit dem breitesten Einsatzbereich das ich hatte.
muss einem halt klar sein das man so dinge wie 26"+650B tauglichkeit usw auch immer mit mehr gewicht und wartung erkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2013)

650b + 170mm Federweg müssen aber nicht 3.4kg wiegen UND flexen. Klar, kostet dann halt ein wenig mehr.
3.4kg wiegt mein Torque auch, Rahmen ohne alles.

Hach schwierig. Das Rose Soulfire hat auch bloss Ningligkeiten...vielleicht kommt ja ein Geldscheiszer vorbei und ich nehme das 601mk3 .

Wie war das, ein 222x70 Dämpfer passt?
Und eine 180er Gabel?


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> ...
> Der Hinterbau fiel mir sofort auf.Weich und irgendwie "wabbelig".
> Ich kann es nicht genau beschreiben.Mich hat es gestört.Wiege 82 kg.
> Das Rahmengewicht fand ich auch zu hoch.3,7 kg fand ich zu viel...



Hmmm...ich hatte bei einigen Beschreibungen hier eher das Gefühl, das dieses Wabblige vom Dämpfer kommt - also dieses Kaugummi-Gefühl, wenn die Dämpfung nicht passt. Kann aber auch wirklich sein, das ich nicht hart genug fahre, um da mitreden zu können.

Die 3,7kg sind aber mit Dämpfer, oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Nicht ?



Doch...


----------



## -Wally- (28. Oktober 2013)

Also diese Geschichten vom wabbeligen Hinterbau haben ja zu Beginn schon die Runde gemacht, daher bin ich auch am Anfang, als ich den Rahmen neu hatte sehr kritisch an die Sache ran gegangen und ich behaupte, dass ich mit meinen 1,95m Körperlänge und fast 100kg an Masse ohne Ausrüstung, dem Material ein bisschen Energie zuführen kann. 
Ich hatte auch zu Beginn, den Eindruck, dass die Kiste sich etwas "weich" fährt, habs dann aber nochmal mit anderen Rahmen verglichen...fahre auch ein kleines Specialized AM Bike und das ist ein richtig biegsames Gerät gegen das ICB. Hab den Hinterbau schon ein paar mal gequält, aber Reifenkontakt gabs noch keinen.

Mit dem ICB hab ich es die erste Zeit auch auf die Spitze getrieben und habs mit nem 222er Stahldämpfer, 180er Stahlgabel und langen Ausfallenden gefahren...geht wie ein DH Gerät...ich glaub so aufgebaut würde dem Rahmen auch eine Doppelbrücke stehen.
Für mich persönlich hat dieses Bike eine neue Dimension des fahrens eingeleutet, sogar bergauf fahren macht damit Spaß....und es klebt so dermaßen am Boden wenns schnell bergab geht...einfach irre.
Ich bin kein kopfloser Heizer oder Fahrtechnikgott, aber das ICB bringt mich einfach weiter...
Bin jedenfalls froh es zu haben und gebs nicht mehr her.

Nach allem was man so hört scheint es Alternativen zum ICB nur bei Last und Liteville zu geben (auch bezogen auf die Vielseitigkeit).


----------



## vscope (28. Oktober 2013)

So, habe heute endlich die Huberbushings für meinen 222er Vivid Coil bekommen.
Lustigerweise ist die Huber Achse schwergänging in Verbindung mit den Kunstoffgleitlagern und die Rockshox Achsen flutschen problemlos.
Habe nun einfach die Rockshox Achsen verbaut. 
Merlin hatte also recht damit daß die Kunstoffgleitlager eigentlich reichen.

Habe den 2011er Coil für 160 inkl. Versand im Bikmarkt erstanden.
Der Vivid geht problemlos in die 170er flach Einstellung und mit der 400er Feder komme ich bei 78kg nackt mit maximaler Vorspannung auf ca. 35% Sag. Dadurch bleibt der flache Lenkwinkel erhalten. 
Hab heute nur mal ums Haus getestet aber schaut gut aus. 
Mit Lowspeed Compression ganz zu wippt auch nix bergauf.

Am We wirds wohl die erste Tour geben. Bin schon gespannt.

Der Monarch ist zwar auch genial aber der Vivid klebt halt noch mehr am Boden.

Hier ein Foto vom Vivid im ICB


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> ...Lustigerweise ist die Huber Achse schwergänging in Verbindung mit den Kunstoffgleitlagern und die Rockshox Achsen flutschen problemlos...



die kunststofflager werden sich wohl noch geringfügig setzen, daher sind die huberachsen etwas "schergängiger" im neuzustand und passen danach perfekt. kennt man ja von diversen gabeln und deren gleitbuchsen.


----------



## vscope (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. Werds nach der ersten Ausfahrt nochmal probieren.
Momentan muss ich sie mit dem Hammer reinschlagen...
Da hätt ich gleich den den Orginal Rockshox bleiben können


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> So, habe heute endlich die Huberbushings für meinen 222er Vivid Coil bekommen.
> Lustigerweise ist die Huber Achse schwergänging in Verbindung mit den Kunstoffgleitlagern und die Rockshox Achsen flutschen problemlos.
> Habe nun einfach die Rockshox Achsen verbaut.
> Merlin hatte also recht damit daß die Kunstoffgleitlager eigentlich reichen.
> ...




Bist du dir sicher das da nicht der Federteller an der Wippe angeht, wenn der Dämpferhub voll genutzt wird?

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (28. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kann das ICB denn in Steifigkeit und Robustheit mit dem Torque mithalten?
> 
> Ich finde mein Torque ja so furchtbar kurz (435 reach ) und suche was längeres,  aber ein labbriges Bike will ich für meine 93kg netto nicht.


Wenn du das nächste mal im Muldental rumgurkst kannste meins mal begutachten... und dann verrate ich dir noch, wo unsere Mini-local-DHs sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (28. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das da nicht der Federteller an der Wippe angeht, wenn der Dämpferhub voll genutzt wird?
> 
> G.



geht !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Oktober 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Werds nach der ersten Ausfahrt nochmal probieren.
> Momentan muss ich sie mit dem Hammer reinschlagen...
> Da hätt ich gleich den den Orginal Rockshox bleiben können



Stephan Huber anschreiben, anders tolerierte Lager kriegen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> geht !



Bei meinem RS Dämpfer gings nicht aus. Ist wohl ein anderer Federteller, ist auf dem Bild ja net zu erkennen.
Außerdem beim grade nommal Lesen ist mir erst aufgefallen das es ein 222er Dämpfer ist. Hab mich im Text durch die 170er Einstellung, was ja dann eigentlich diee 190er Einstellung wäre, irritieren lassen 


G.


----------



## Pintie (28. Oktober 2013)

also der RS Kage (schaut vom Federteller gleich aus) hat bei mir mit 222*70 in 190 flach gepasst ohne an zu gehen. (ohne Feder Probiert).


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> also der RS Kage (schaut vom Federteller gleich aus) hat bei mir mit 222*70 in 190 flach gepasst ohne an zu gehen. (ohne Feder Probiert).



Der 216ner wäre bei mir im Originalzustand voll kollidiert in der 170er Einstellung.

G.


----------



## Pintie (29. Oktober 2013)

also ich stell die Latex Schlauch versuche jetzt doch wieder ein.

Am VR muss ich jetzt täglich aufpumpen. (aus 1,5 bar werden in 12 Stunden 0,1)

Loch kann ich keins finden. evtl. Ventil?

Wobei man lustige Sachen machen kann mit den Dingern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig ein blaues ICB und eine Spank Spike Felge in Blau? Oder Sapim Alu Nippel in Blau? 
Ich würde gerne wissen ob die Farben sich ähneln ... 
Gerne auch Acros 75 FR


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> also ich stell die Latex Schlauch versuche jetzt doch wieder ein.
> 
> Am VR muss ich jetzt täglich aufpumpen. (aus 1,5 bar werden in 12 Stunden 0,1)
> 
> ...


mein bike steht manchmal ne ganze woche und es ist noch luft drin, also mehr als 0,1 bar.
Baron und Tesa als rimstrip.


----------



## Pintie (29. Oktober 2013)

war bisher auch so. ist von heut auf morgen so gewesen. 
denk mal das Ventil ist nicht 100% dicht.

wenn ich den schlauch so hinlege hält der auch paar stunden. 

nur kann man bei den billig michelin latex schläuchen natürlich nicht das Ventil tauschen...


----------



## darkJST (29. Oktober 2013)

Haste das Ding schonmal in ein Wasserbad gehalten?


----------



## Pintie (29. Oktober 2013)

Also super - das Ventil ist nicht mehr dicht....
Und tauschen kann man die nicht. prima...



Nochmal was zum *Thema Steifer Rahmen.*

Man sollte um das zu beurteilen mal nicht mit den Charger Laufrädern sonder mit was steifen fahren.

Hab gerade mal 32 speichen und spank spike 35 drin.... Pffff jetzt ist mir klar woher das kommt das sich das weich anfühlt.

Eigentlich logisch. 
Das bike fühlt sich extrem viel Steifer an als mit den 24 Speichen und Alufoliefelgen. 

Sind leider nur geliehen. Aber das wird die nächste Investition.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2013)

ich hab subrosa's mit 2 1,5 2mm speichen. Vorn Hope hinten DT 440 

Sind die steif?


----------



## Pintie (29. Oktober 2013)

naja die naben würd ich mal als egal ansehen.

die subrosa ist auf jeden Fall steifer als die sun Felge. (aber weniger als die 35er spike  )

bei den Speichen geht es vor allem um die Anzahl. Die dicke sollte (relativ) egal sein - in der Theorie sind die ja nur auf Zug belastet. Eine dünne wird zwar bei gleicher Zugbelastung mehr gedehnt. Aber ich würde das vernachlässigen. 

Ich glaub auch nicht das der LRS den ich da jetzt zum vergleich hab der mörder steife perfekte ist. Da gibts DH dinger die nochmal krasser sind.

Aber im vergleich bin ich erschrocken wie weich die charger sind. 

Gut ich bin jetzt mit 100kg kein Leichtgewicht, aber trotzdem. 

Bin im ICB halt keinen anderen gefahren und hab das ohne zu hinterfragen auf den Rahmen geschoben.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2013)

Beidseitig Revo bzw. 1.5 wäre mir zu weich. Hält zwar, aber es flext spürbar mehr als Revo/comp 1.5/1.8.


Also ist der hinterbau garnicht labbrig, nur der LRS?

Das glaube ich nicht. Im Mai in riva am icb stand konnte ich die typische Handbewegung eines ICB probefahrers beobachten - Hinterrad gegen Sitzrohr verbiegen.... 

In meiner größe hatten sie keins da.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beidseitig Revo bzw. 1.5 wäre mir zu weich. Hält zwar, aber es flext spürbar mehr als Revo/comp 1.5/1.8.


Ja der alte war mit comp speichen aufgebaut, war schon steifer... aber so tragisch find ichs jetzt nicht. v.a. bei 1850g gewicht


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beidseitig Revo bzw. 1.5 wäre mir zu weich. Hält zwar, aber es flext spürbar mehr als Revo/comp 1.5/1.8.
> 
> 
> Also ist der hinterbau garnicht labbrig, nur der LRS?
> ...



Der Hinterbau ist weich, zumindest weicher als der an meinem Liteville. 
Und ja, ich habs mit 3 Laufradsätzen getestet! Keiner davon bestand aus Pappmaschee und Alufolie sondern war meiner Statur und Fahrweise entsprechend aufgbaut. 

Grüße,

Ster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (29. Oktober 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Keiner davon bestand aus Pappmaschee und Alufolie



Wundermaterialien aus Tacherting ?

Ich behaupte ja nicht das das ICB super steif ist. Im gegensatz zum 601 braucht man aber auch keinen Unterrohr Schutz gegen dellen.

Mir ist eben nur aufgefallen das man den LRS sofort spürt. 

Obs was bringt wenns steifer ist wird man hier eh nicht beantworten. 

Ich bin dann aus dem Thema mal raus.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Das glaube ich nicht. Im Mai in riva am icb stand konnte ich die typische Handbewegung eines ICB probefahrers beobachten - Hinterrad gegen Sitzrohr verbiegen......



Aber doch nur, weil es da die ersten Gerüchte über diesen Flex gab.
Bei mir gab es da z.B. mal gar keinen Unterschied zum GT Sanction vorher, und das ist insgesamt eigentlich eine steifere Konstruktion (ohne Wippe). Ich merke beim Fahren auch definitiv nicht mehr Flex beim ICB im Vergleich zum Sanction. Mich wundert es einfach, das der ICB Hinterbau so weich sein soll.
Übrigens kommt m.E. die vorhandene Verwindung auch hauptsächlich aus den Lagern, nicht aus den Hinterbauteilen an sich.
Aber wie oben schon geschrieben: mit meist unter 75kg und anscheinend zu sanfter Fahrweise bin ich eventuelle kein Gradmesser...und da ich nun anfange mich zu wiederholen, mach ich es wie Merlin...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aber doch nur, weil es da die ersten Gerüchte über diesen Flex gab.
> .....



Das sind ja auch keine Gerüchte 
Aber obs gut oder schlecht ist, drüber kann man durchaus diskutieren. Wobei das Ergebinis wohl immer sein wird: "Kommt auf die Einstellung und Gewohnheiten des Fahrers an"

G.


----------



## rider1970 (29. Oktober 2013)

So schauts aus, das empfindet jeder anders.
Für mich ist das icb im Gegensatz zum vorigen bike (Remedy 2010,noch ohne Steckachse) spürbar deutlich steifer.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wundermaterialien aus Tacherting ?
> 
> Ich behaupte ja nicht das das ICB super steif ist. Im gegensatz zum 601 braucht man aber auch keinen Unterrohr Schutz gegen dellen.
> 
> ...



Syntace Laufräder waren einer der 3 Laufradsätze, aber das tut nix zur Sache. Die anderen zwei sind bocksteif gespannte Hope LRS mit 521 respektive 721 Felgen. Das ICB ist DEFINITIV weniger steif als der 301 bzw. das Nukeproof Mega. 

Mit 0,1 Tonnen und dicken Beinen bin ich da vielleicht auch einfach etwas empfindlicher als manch anderer. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (29. Oktober 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mit 0,1 Tonnen und dicken Beinen bin ich da vielleicht auch einfach etwas empfindlicher als manch anderer.



sensible Wildsau sozusagen....


----------



## icemlmo (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre das IBC mit einer ZTR Flow EX Felge. Die hat meines Wissens nach 32 Speichen, müsste eigentlich recht robust sein, das System.

Aber ich spüre auch Flex, vor allem beim technischen Hochfahren.
Runter bin ich eigentlich auf andere Dinge fixiert.

Ich meine, der Flex kommt hauptsächlich aus der krassen Hebelwirkung der relativ langen Druckstreben. Die verlaufen dazu noch sehr flach und bilden mit den Kettenstreben ein recht gestauchtes Dreieck. 
Klingt bisschen dilettantisch, aber so erkläre ich mir das schlampig.

Letztlich ist es aber echt egal. Solange er nicht irgendwo andatzt oder bleibend verformt wird, ist das doch alles im Rahmen.

Höhö, Rahmen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2013)

rider1970 schrieb:


> So schauts aus, das empfindet jeder anders.
> .



Wobei das Empfinden dann aufhört, wenn es nimmer möglich ist mit einem  SS-Ritzel, mit etwas breiteren Zähnen wie normale Ritzel, den Berg im Wiegetritt hochzufahren, weil der Hinterbau sich so verwindet das es ständig zu Kettenhüpfern kommt und man auf schmale Normalritzel umsteigen muß

G.


----------



## Pintie (30. Oktober 2013)

zur Abwechslung mal eine Positiv Meldung zu den Sunringle Laufrädern (Hayes)

Nachdem ich denen am Montag gesagt hab das ich schon wieder speichenschwund habe - aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen keine Lust denen meine LR nochmal zu geben - hab ich heute 2 x 5 Speichen in der Post gehabt....

Also 263 und 265mm.

Wobei ich mich schon Frag ob es nicht möglich ist bei so kleinen unterschieden eine Länge zu verwenden. (263 HL, 265 VL/HR , 266 VR).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,


wie ist das jetzt mit den Laufrädern, wenn ich die im Winter einschicke.
Kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass die in Ordnung sind wenn man diese zurück erhält oder ist das mit den Qualimängel immer so ?


----------



## warp4 (31. Oktober 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> wie ist das jetzt mit den Laufrädern, wenn ich die im Winter einschicke.
> Kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass die in Ordnung sind wenn man diese zurück erhält oder ist das mit den Qualimängel immer so ?



Wer soll Dir diese Frage zuverlässig beantworten ??


Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Kharne (31. Oktober 2013)

Geh davon aus, dass sie, auch wenn sie einwandfrei aufgebaut werden, nicht lange halten.


----------



## aurelio (31. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn es sich seltsam anhört, aber ich bin mit meinem Sunringle Charger Comp bisher sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre ihn zwar erst seit gut zwei Monaten, das aber in recht intensivem Einsatz. Trotz 97 Kg Lebendgewicht, einem Enduro Rennen und einigen Tagen Singletrail und DH Einsatz, beispielsweise im Taunus, laufen die noch sehr gut. Speichenspannung ist noch im grünen Bereich, werde ich demnächst aber mal etwas erhöhen. Womöglich fahre ich einfach nicht hart genug...


----------



## f4lkon (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte mir am Anfang gesagt, dass ich den Comp fahre bis er schrott ist und dachte das würde nicht lange dauern. Er hat aber alles mitgemacht und läuft noch immer absolut gleichmäßig. Ich hab nur am Anfang bei einigen Speichen die Spannung erhöht. Er ist halt schwer aber robust.


----------



## Airflyer (31. Oktober 2013)

@aurelio : Hast du die Laufräder eingeschickt?

Und was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den neuen Horstlinklagern, da hört man nichts mehr oder habe ich etwas überlesen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (31. Oktober 2013)

Wozu denn den Comp einschicken? Der macht keine Probleme. Nein du hast nichts überlesen. Die Produktion ist erst angelaufen und die warten noch auf das restliche Material. It's done, when it's done.


----------



## aurelio (31. Oktober 2013)

Einschicken muss/sollte man nur den Sunringle Charger Pro.

Wo wir grad dabei sind, wie schwer ist denn eigentlich der Comp Laufradsatz?


----------



## Pintie (31. Oktober 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Wo wir grad dabei sind, wie schwer ist denn eigentlich der Comp Laufradsatz?



http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=charger


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich schicke meinen Samstag auch ein. Im HR hats mir in Winterberg gleich 3 Speichen derflückt bzw die dazugehörigen Nippel.
Bin mal gespannt wie er zurück kommt, ein neuer LRS ist auf jeden Fall schon bestellt und Ersatz steckt für die Übergangszeit schon im Rad.


----------



## Airflyer (31. Oktober 2013)

Da ich das ICB 2 habe sind ja auch die Sunringle Charger Pro dran.


----------



## vscope (1. November 2013)

Zum thema stabil. Der comp hat die gleiche felge nur andere nippel und naben. Daher ist ansich 0 unterschied in der stabilität zum pro. er ist nur schwerer.


----------



## f4lkon (1. November 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Zum thema stabil. Der comp hat die gleiche felge nur andere nippel und naben.



Auch andere Speichen. Nippel und Speichen sind die Probleme vom Pro.


----------



## vscope (1. November 2013)

Das problem sind nur die falsch abgeschnittenen speichen die die alu nippel bersten lassen. Oder ist jemanden schon eine speiche gerissen und der nippel war noch ganz? Ich bin eigentlich happy mit dem pro. Gescheit eingespeicht verrichtet er problemlos seinen dienst.


----------



## Pintie (1. November 2013)

ja mir .....

sogar 2....

Mein LRS war original schon extrem fest eingespeicht. 
nachdem die alu nippel gegen messing getauscht wurden sind mir gleich bei der ersten ausfahrt 2 gerissen. (am übergang dick dünn). 
denke die waren einfach schon vorbelastet.


Hayes hat mir jetzt 5 linke und 5 rechte fürs HR geschickt. (sind ja 3 verschiedene Längen verbaut).

Lustig : ein lager im VR knack jetzt immer lauter (einmal pro umdrehung). Läuft aber sehr gut - daher mach ich da nix.

Ist wirklich der schlechteste LRS den ich je hatte. 

die letzten 4 jahre bin ich einen shimano naben / mavic felgen / dt speichen LRS gefahren. den hab ich genau 0 mal nachzentriert oder irgendwas....


----------



## avid49 (2. November 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> @aurelio : Hast du die Laufräder eingeschickt?
> 
> Und was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den neuen Horstlinklagern, da hört man nichts mehr oder habe ich etwas überlesen ?



Habe carver Mitte des Monats angeschrieben,sollen angeblich jetzt ausgeliefert werden

Abwarten und Tee trinken!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (5. November 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Das problem sind nur die falsch abgeschnittenen speichen die die alu nippel bersten lassen. Oder ist jemanden schon eine speiche gerissen und der nippel war noch ganz? Ich bin eigentlich happy mit dem pro. Gescheit eingespeicht verrichtet er problemlos seinen dienst.




Werden beim einsenden dann auch gleich die Speichen mit ausgetauscht ?


----------



## Pintie (5. November 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Werden beim einsenden dann auch gleich die Speichen mit ausgetauscht ?



nein.... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649159


----------



## Airflyer (5. November 2013)

Obwohl die Wissen dass das Problem die Speichen sind ?


----------



## nino85 (5. November 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Obwohl die Wissen dass das Problem die Speichen sind ?



Offiziell sind es ja die Nippel.


----------



## zonensatan (5. November 2013)

Nippelverbot?


----------



## ALB_rider (5. November 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
bin auf der Suche nach nem ICB-Rahmen. Bin mir aber total unsicher was die Größe angeht.
Bin ca. 173cm groß und habe 83cm Schrittlänge, also relativ lange Beinchen  
Einsatzgebiet soll im Bikepark und auf lokalen Freeride-Strecken liegen, vielleicht auch das ein oder andere Enduro-rennen.
Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? S oder M?
Besten Dank im voraus,
Stephan


----------



## avid49 (5. November 2013)

avid49 schrieb:


> Habe carver Mitte des Monats angeschrieben,sollen angeblich jetzt ausgeliefert werden
> 
> Abwarten und Tee trinken!!!!!



Hurra und endlich sind die Lager heute angekommen.
Werden denn jetzt auch die alten Distanzscheiben wieder eingesetzt ?
Habe sie erst mal ohne montiert,da die Lager relativ eng sitzen!!


----------



## Pintie (5. November 2013)

hattest du da wo angefragt?

brauch die auch....


----------



## avid49 (5. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hattest du da wo angefragt?
> 
> brauch die auch....



Jepp,bei Carver:daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (6. November 2013)

Ich muss nochmal Nerven wegen den Laufrädern 

Habe jetzt mal Hayes angeschrieben, die Antwort war das ich auch erst die Seriennr. auf den Laufrädern nachschauen kann und Sie mir dann sagen ob ich die einschicken muss. Habt ihr das auch gemacht ?


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

Carver war mal richtig schnell.
email wegen Horst link um 16 uhr.... neue Gleitlager und Achse am nächsten morgen um 9 da....

hat jetzt weniger (kein) spiel mehr. Achse sitzt deutlich straffer. Muss ich mal einfahern. bin gespannt.


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2013)

Will mir jetzt auch noch nen 222mm Dämpfer holen. . . aber welchen?

Vivid Coil (welchen Tune bei 95 KG und welche Feder), Cane Creek und air oder coil, Manitou Revox, Vector HLR, Bos Vip´r oder Fox RC4?

Vector HLR AIr geht ja leider nciht,d a zu kleines Volumen und daher zu progressiv :-/

Was seid ihr in 222mm im ICB schon gefahren und was wäre am besten? Dann gucke ich, was ich am günstigsten schießen kann :-D


----------



## Goldsprint (8. November 2013)

Ergänzend dazu:

Fährt jemand in seinem ICB inzwischen den Elka in 222mm?


----------



## nino85 (8. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Will mir jetzt auch noch nen 222mm Dämpfer holen. . . aber welchen?
> 
> Vivid Coil (welchen Tune bei 95 KG und welche Feder), Cane Creek und air oder coil, Manitou Revox, Vector HLR, Bos Vip´r oder Fox RC4?
> 
> ...



Vivid Air 2010/11 - 100 kg - Tune M passt wunderbar - ist im Vivid Coil afaik derselbe. Super Flausch 

   @Merlin7 hatte afaik schon den Coil (oder war's "nur" ein Kage?) drin und fährt jetzt den 2014er Vivid Air - Ebenfalls in M. Er sollte dir sagen können welche Federhärte.

Fox, Bos, Manitou, CC kann dir hoffentlich jmd. anders beantworten.


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Vivid Air 2010/11 - 100 kg - Tune M passt wunderbar - ist im Vivid Coil afaik derselbe. Super Flausch
> 
> @_Merlin7_ hatte afaik schon den Coil (oder war's "nur" ein Kage?) drin und fährt jetzt den 2014er Vivid Air - Ebenfalls in M. Er sollte dir sagen können welche Federhärte.
> 
> Fox, Bos, Manitou, CC kann dir hoffentlich jmd. anders beantworten.




Aber es gibt ja 2 Buchstaben M/M z.B.
Also wäre das Tune M/M, geht auch M/L oder kann cih den dann umshimmen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (8. November 2013)

Die 2014er Vivid Air scheint es wohl im Aftermarket nur als M/M zu geben.


----------



## Makke (8. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Will mir jetzt auch noch nen 222mm Dämpfer holen. . . aber welchen?
> 
> Vivid Coil (welchen Tune bei 95 KG und welche Feder), Cane Creek und air oder coil, Manitou Revox, Vector HLR, Bos Vip´r oder Fox RC4?
> 
> ...



Roco Air TST?


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Will mir jetzt auch noch nen 222mm Dämpfer holen. . . aber welchen?
> 
> Vivid Coil (welchen Tune bei 95 KG und welche Feder), Cane Creek und air oder coil, Manitou Revox, Vector HLR, Bos Vip´r oder Fox RC4?
> 
> ...




also bei 95kg und dem 222 dämpfer in 190mm Federweg stellung würde ich eine 450er Feder nehmen. 
ich hatte einen kage coil drin mit einer 450er, bei 100kg nackich gewicht. die war mir minimal zu weich - müsste bei dir also perfekt passen.

von der performance ist der vivid air 2014 M/M für mich der Perfekte Dämpfer in dem bike. nicht super leicht, aber 400-500g leichter als coil, von der Performance absolut gleich auf.

geb ich nicht mehr her.


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Roco Air TST?



roco tst ist dem Evolver,den ich schon in 216mm habe, unterlegen.dann würde ich eher den holen,aber danke trotzdem


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> also bei 95kg und dem 222 dämpfer in 190mm Federweg stellung würde ich eine 450er Feder nehmen.
> ich hatte einen kage coil drin mit einer 450er, bei 100kg nackich gewicht. die war mir minimal zu weich - müsste bei dir also perfekt passen.
> 
> von der performance ist der vivid air 2014 M/M für mich der Perfekte Dämpfer in dem bike. nicht super leicht, aber 400-500g leichter als coil, von der Performance absolut gleich auf.
> ...



Hmm,ja.... achje.schwere Wah,am besten treffen wir uns alle in WiBe oder Warstein und jeder kann mal beim andern den Dämpfer ausprobieren 
Wenns ebenbürtige luftdampfer gäbe,stünde ich dann vor der Wahl,

Vivid Air
CCDB Air
Evolver ISX 6

Liegt für dich der Vivid Air mit dem coil gleich auf?
hat jemand den CCDB vergleichen können?


----------



## nino85 (8. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja 2 Buchstaben M/M z.B.
> Also wäre das Tune M/M, geht auch M/L oder kann cih den dann umshimmen lassen?



Ich meinte M/M 

In deiner Auflistung fehlt noch der BOS Void, als französisches Edelteil (Quasi der S**-Toy Air)


----------



## Goldsprint (8. November 2013)

Irgendjemand aus dem Forum hat doch schon den neuen CCDB Air CS drin, oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Roco Air TST?



Der TST macht im ICB m.E. keinen Sinn. Fand ihn richtig gut, bis er sich als kaputt geoutet hat...aber das TST braucht man nicht, lieber den WC.


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

jup 



 zum evolver kann ich nix sagen, vivid air liegt für mich mit dem coil wirklich gleich auf. Da geht es eher darum ob einem das Geld für 400...500g wichtig ist.
plus man kann mal eben härter oder weicher machen. Ich fahr schon manchmal verschiedene Drücke.

Vergleichen kann ich mit dem cc DB coil. Der für mich nach wie vor der logischte Dämpfer beim einstellen und Setup finden ist. Aber da wäre wohl dann eher die air variante interessant und die finde ich massiv zu teuer


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2013)

Roco generell nicht,weil die anderen genannten alle besser sind 

Bos Void ist sehr schwer zu nem günstigen Preis im bikemarkt zu kriegen.und überall liest man,dass es oft defekte gäbe und er Vivid und CCDB hinterherhinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Roco generell nicht,weil die anderen genannten alle besser sind ...



Nö.
So pauschal ist so eine Aussage nichts wert. Mein Air TST hat super funktioniert, schön hoch im Federweg, trotzdem den ganz ausgenutzt und sehr sensibel. Der war einfach gut. Ich fand halt nur das TST im ICB überflüssig und hätte gern eine direkte Verstellung der Druckstufe. Außerdem war er bald kaputt, sonst hätte ich ihn noch.
Auch damals im Sanction war der Roco der, welcher am nähsten an einen guten Coil-Dämpfer herangekommen ist, auch etwas besser als die Evolver/Swinger, was Federwegsausnutzung und Sensibilität angeht.


----------



## janifabi (8. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Carver war mal richtig schnell.
> email wegen Horst link um 16 uhr.... neue Gleitlager und Achse am nächsten morgen um 9 da....
> 
> hat jetzt weniger (kein) spiel mehr. Achse sitzt deutlich straffer. Muss ich mal einfahern. bin gespannt.



Hallo Merlin7,

wo gibt es die Horst Link Lager?
Direkt bei Carver oder im  XXL?

Gruß
Eugen


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

hatte bei carver übers kontakt formular geschrieben.

abends dann eine mail bekommen das die neuen Lager unterwegs sind und am morgen waren die da. 

http://www.carver.de/carver/kontakt/

dafür mal ein  an carver


----------



## janifabi (8. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hatte bei carver übers kontakt formular geschrieben.
> 
> abends dann eine mail bekommen das die neuen Lager unterwegs sind und am morgen waren die da.
> 
> ...



was sind denn das für Lager?
Horst Link in Igus mit verbesserter Toleranz?


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

ich hab 4 igus lager (wohl mit besseren Toleranzen) bekommen und dazu 2 von den Achsen die in den Lagern laufen. die sind jetzt so wie es aussieht aus gutem Stahl und nicht mehr Messing bronze oder so. Also silber.


----------



## bikepoloplayer (8. November 2013)

Anscheinend gibts die Lager ja jetzt auch bei Fahrrad XXL zu bestellen:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link


----------



## janifabi (8. November 2013)

super, danke


----------



## f4lkon (8. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hab 4 igus lager (wohl mit besseren Toleranzen) bekommen und dazu 2 von den Achsen die in den Lagern laufen. die sind jetzt so wie es aussieht aus gutem Stahl und nicht mehr Messing bronze oder so. Also silber.



Brauchst du denn noch die Distanzscheiben?


bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibts die Lager ja jetzt auch bei Fahrrad XXL zu bestellen:
> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link


Danke werde ich auch mal ordern für den nächsten Frühling.


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2013)

ich hab meine kostenlos bekommen.  

ja die passchieben hab ich noch drin.

macht aber auch sinn. sonst laufen die lager ja auf dem eloxierten alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (8. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nö.
> So pauschal ist so eine Aussage nichts wert. Mein Air TST hat super funktioniert, schön hoch im Federweg, trotzdem den ganz ausgenutzt und sehr sensibel. Der war einfach gut. Ich fand halt nur das TST im ICB überflüssig und hätte gern eine direkte Verstellung der Druckstufe. Außerdem war er bald kaputt, sonst hätte ich ihn noch.
> Auch damals im Sanction war der Roco der, welcher am nähsten an einen guten Coil-Dämpfer herangekommen ist, auch etwas besser als die Evolver/Swinger, was Federwegsausnutzung und Sensibilität angeht.



Den Roco Air gibt es m.M. nur bis 216mm als Tst,ab 222mm gibts den Wc. Korrigiert mich gerne wenn ich falsch liege,der Roco interessiert mich sehr,ich würde aber bei 216mm bleiben.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. November 2013)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Den Roco Air gibt es m.M. nur bis 216mm als Tst,ab 222mm gibts den Wc. Korrigiert mich gerne wenn ich falsch liege,der Roco interessiert mich sehr,ich würde aber bei 216mm bleiben.



Jein - du bekommst beide in 216 und 222. Können manchmal auch OEM-Dämpfer sein, die du Aftermarket nicht bekommst.
Ich hatte auch schon einen 190er TST, den gab es meines Wissens nie offiziell.


----------



## Makke (9. November 2013)

hab nen 216er TST hier ... er wird nun statt des HLR Air im ICB verbaut ...


----------



## bansaiman (9. November 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> hab nen 216er TST hier ... er wird nun statt des HLR Air im ICB verbaut ...




Hattest du auch das Problem, wie ein Kollege hier, dass der im ICB zu progressiv war? Wie viel mm Hub fehlten bzw wieviel anstatt der 63mm waren es?


----------



## Makke (9. November 2013)

nein ... konnte es noch garnicht testen und er wäre auch erst im März 2014 lieferbar gewesen. Den Roco hatte ein Kumpel noch rumliegen ... und so werde ich den erst mal testen ..


----------



## rider1970 (9. November 2013)

dann berichte doch mal bitte ob der roco zum icb passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (9. November 2013)

Frage:

wenn ein 216 luftdämpfer einen ticken zu progressiv ist und etwa 5 mm des hubs wegen zu kleiner luftkammer nicht nutzt,müsste das doch bei nem 222mm Dämpfer doch gerade passen?
oder vertue ich mich gerade und das Problem wäre sogar noch größer,sprich noch weniger hubnutzung?


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2013)

die kennlinie vom dämpfer und vom hinterbau bleibt ja gleich. Denke nicht das sich da etwas ändert. Vorrausgesetzt du stellst den Sag identisch ein.

Oder hab ich jetzt ein denkfehler?


----------



## Pintie (9. November 2013)

wenn du den gleichen dämpfer in länger nimmst wird das eher schlimmer.

du brauchst ja den gleichen druck bei gleichen sag (zumindest mal in näherung).
Annahme man fährt 216/63 steil und nimmt dann 222*70 flach - da ist man bei gleichem Sag fast an der gleichen Hinterbaustellung im normalen sitzten.

bei mehr hub wird der Enddruck aber noch höher. und die Progression noch stärker. (leider keine so linerare geschichte die kompression von gasen)

mal unter annahme von konstantem hebelverhältnis , das ja nicht stimmt, sondern eher kleiner wird. also noch mehr Progression.

Für viel Federweg will man also eine möglichste große luftkammer.


----------



## bansaiman (9. November 2013)

Keine Ahnung:

Konkret gefragt:

würde halt gern nen 222mm Vector HLR Air verwenden.habe aber gehört,dass Leute beim 216mm den hub nicht nutzen konnten.und der Zweck ist ja die 190mm ausm Heck zu bekommen.
weiß da jemand was genaues?


----------



## Pintie (9. November 2013)

ist halt auch immer abhängig von deinem Gewicht.

wenn du schwer bist brauchst ja schon mehr druck für die sag position. Bist also schom in einem Bereich wo das ding progressiver ist.


----------



## Kharne (9. November 2013)

Kannst auf der anderen Seite die Progression aber auch benutzen, im Gegensatz zu nem 70 Kilo Mensch


----------



## bansaiman (9. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist halt auch immer abhängig von deinem Gewicht.
> 
> wenn du schwer bist brauchst ja schon mehr druck für die sag position. Bist also schom in einem Bereich wo das ding progressiver ist.



95 kg. . . heißt also,das klappt nicht ohne hubverlust?


----------



## Pintie (9. November 2013)

ich hab 100kg, beim monarch + hv mit 170mm hatte ich 230psi und hab von den 63mm hub knapp 60 genutzt. (30% sag)
beim vivid mit 190mm hab ich 250psi und nutze von 70mm Hub ca 68 sprich der rote ring geht fast an anschlag  (35%Sag)


----------



## bansaiman (9. November 2013)

Also am besten einfach ausprobieren?
oder meinst du,da wird deutlich mehr über bleiben?wenn ich ihn vorsichtig einbaue,dass keine Kratzer drauf kommen und mich nur im hof draufsetze um zu schauen,ob ich ihn durchbekomme,müsste Rückgabe ja klappen.
kannst du mir bitte einen gefallen tun und eben die maße deiner monarch luftkammer messen?dann kann ich die Dämpfer vergleichen.


----------



## Pintie (9. November 2013)

hab den monarch nicht mehr. 
der vivid ist jetzt mein dämpfer für alles.

bei 170mm fand ich den serien monarch + HV ganz brauchbar. (die zugstufe war bissal viel aber das kann man ja ändern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMerge (9. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre jemand so lieb und listet mir mal kurz die Einstellmöglichkeiten des Flipchip auf, in welcher Position er welche Einstellung hat (150/170mm & Sitzwinkel).

Thx


----------



## bansaiman (9. November 2013)

TheMerge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wäre jemand so lieb und listet mir mal kurz die Einstellmöglichkeiten des Flipchip auf, in welcher Position er welche Einstellung hat (150/170mm & Sitzwinkel).
> 
> Thx




schon gegoogelt? 

wollen mal nicht so sein 

oben 150
Unten 170
vorne steil hinten flach


----------



## Makke (9. November 2013)

rider1970 schrieb:


> dann berichte doch mal bitte ob der roco zum icb passt...



werde ich tun, sobald das Rad aufgebaut ist ... noch liegt es hier in allen Einzelteilen rum.


----------



## avid49 (9. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hab meine kostenlos bekommen.
> 
> ja die passchieben hab ich noch drin.
> 
> macht aber auch sinn. sonst laufen die lager ja auf dem eloxierten alu



Ich habe meine nicht dazwischen bekommen,ich lass lieber Kunststoff auf Metall laufen!
Hatte mal ein Speiseeis Modell 99,dort waren auch Gleilager verbaut,liefen viele Jahre ohne Probleme!


----------



## obolator (9. November 2013)

Moin Gemeinde,

ich habe heute die erste Fahrt mit dem neu aufgebauten ICB 03 (Bilder kommen noch) gehabt und bin echt begeistert. Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass ich schon ein komisches gefühl hatte, als ich das Rad vom Montageständer genommen habe. Hat halt schon was auf den Rippen. Mein vorheriges Bike war ein Speci SJ FSR 2011 und locker 1 KG leichter. Von daher war ich sehr gespannt auf den ersten Up-Hill.

Muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, dass es auf dem Trail (oder dem Weg dorthin) wirklich gut den Berg hochgeht. Zum wippen muss man das Bike fast zwingen.
Im Downhill hat mich das Rad auch echt überzeugt. Es lag wesentlich satter auf dem Trail als dass SJ und dass, obwohl ich ganz bewusst erst in der 150/ flach Einstellung gefahren bin und mit dem Monarch sicherlich nicht der beste Dämpfer drin ist. 

Von daher, bin echt Fan!


----------



## bansaiman (10. November 2013)

Jetzt für mich bitte nochmal ne basisinfo:

1) der 222mm Dämpfer lässt sich doch in allen Positionen außer der flachen 190er fahren,oder?

2)wer fährt hier nen Elka Stage 5 oder Vector HLR Air? wäre super einen kleinen Bericht im Vergleich zu monarch oder vivid zu hören


----------



## -Wally- (10. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Jetzt für mich bitte nochmal ne basisinfo:
> 
> 1) der 222mm Dämpfer lässt sich doch in allen Positionen außer der flachen 190er fahren,oder?
> 
> 2)wer fährt hier nen Elka Stage 5 oder Vector HLR Air? wäre super einen kleinen Bericht im Vergleich zu monarch oder vivid zu hören



Meinst Du jetzt 'nen bestimmten 222er Dämpfer?
Also ich hatte schon ein paarmal 'nen 222er Roco TST-R Coil in meinem Rahmen und den kann ich in jeder Position einbauen.
Werd ich glaub ich auch die Tage mal wieder machen.

Was den Vector HLR Air angeht, war an dieser Stelle schon häufiger zu lesen, dass der aufgrund der etwas zu kleinen Luftkammer wohl etwas zu progressiv fürs ICB zu werke geht und es daher besseres für den Rahmen gibt, aber mit eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich leider auch nicht dienen, kenne nur den Monarch und den Roco im ICB.


----------



## Pintie (10. November 2013)

222 in 190 steil kann nicht gehen. 
Da müsste das ganze so weit ausfedern das die kettenstrebe (yoke) am Tretlager angeht.


----------



## bansaiman (10. November 2013)

Danke,hab den Dämpfer zum probiern ja noch nicht da und war nicht sicher von welcher Seite zuerst etwas anstoßen würde ;-)
aber bei 190 die Flache ist ja definitiv ausreichend 

weiterhin:

wäre super,wenn hier mal jeder seinen genutzten 222 Dämpfer und einen kleinen Bericht evtl.auch Vergleich schreiben könnte.bin sowas von unschlüssig.v.a.ob ich bei 190 das gewicht sparen soll oder einfach coil nehme :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. November 2013)

bonn ist jetzt nicht wirklich um die Ecke. 

Wer in München mal testen will kann sich gern bei mir melden...

Gewicht: Ich hab das icb 2 ja hier und da schön aufgerüstet... bis ich jetzt bei 15,8 kg gelandet bin. Da fängt man dann schon langsam an sich Gedanken zu machen ob man da nicht wieder bissal was davon weg bekommt. 
Ob 14 kg oder 15,8 merkt man dann schon irgendwie... und mit coil wäre ich deutlich über 16kg.

Ich hab jetzt halt erst mal getuned bis mir die funktion taugt, jetzt gehts es in richtung gewicht runter. 

Denke da an Pedale / Sattel. da kann ich 400-500g sparen ohne funktions Nachteile sparen. 

Dachte Anfangs das ich den 1,2 kg Conti baron nur im Winter und schlamm fahren werde - das hab ich schon aufgegeben. Das Teil hat halt nochmal soviel mehr grip als der onza  sind mir die 450g wert.

Also zum coil Thema. Wenn man den Monarch+ hat und nicht verkaufen will kann man sich einen günstigen Coil in 222 holen. Und dann halt je nach einsatz tauschen.

Das wollte ich ganz bewusst nicht. Hätte ich immer was zu nörgeln das ich den falschen dabei hab. Und nach der ersten größeren Tour (1400Hm, Forstweg rauf, S3 trail runter) bin ich mit dem Vivid air sehr happy. bergauf hab ich die druckstufe ganz zu gedreht. (trotzdem in 190 gelassen - könnte man mit 170 einstellung sicher noch besser machen). Bergauf sieht man wippen wenn man auf den Dämpfer schaut, vom Feeling ist das aber überhaupt nicht störend. Und gerade wenns mal über Wurzeln bergauf geht ist die Kiste einfach geil. Gripp ohne ende und man kann treten. 
Und bergab braucht man eh nicht sagen. Da nutze ich 185mm Federweg und hab dickes grinsen im Gesicht. 

die 190 hinten und 170 vorne passen auch besser zusammen als ich anfangs dachte. Fühlt sich recht harmonisch an. 

Der vergleich hinten zum 170mm monarch ist schwer zu beschreiben. fühlt sich aktiver und weicher an, ohne das ich das Gefühl hätte mehr in die Federung zu treten. 

Mit einer 160er Gabel, oder mehr Touren / XC ausrichtung ist man beim monarch+ mit 170mm sicher besser aufgehoben. Wenn man eher auf gemütliche Touren geht oder BBS macht und auch mal schiebt und trägt macht man mit dem vivid in 190mm absolut nichts falsch.


----------



## bansaiman (10. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bonn ist jetzt nicht wirklich um die Ecke.
> 
> Wer in München mal testen will kann sich gern bei mir melden...
> 
> ...



Welchen reifen hast du hinten?hab jetzt auch Baron in 2,5 für vorne angedacht und hinten 2,3 oder DHR  II.bei mir ist momentan viel feuchtes Laub ubdcdann schön schmieriger Schlamm drunter,das wird den Winter solange es nicht ordentlich feiert auch sicher so bleiben.gestern hab ich mich nur hingemault als ich die matsche bergauf schieben musste
 ;-)

wegen Dämpfer:
Der getunte Evolver Isx 6 ist eigentlich ein 222mm auf 216*64mm gekürzt.am günstigsten wäre -da ich 150mn auch kaum nutze oder gar nicht- ihn einfach wieder auf 222 zu entfesseln ubdcdann dann 170-190 zu fahren.ist ja auch ein guter Dämpfer,den einige auf Level des vivid sehen.hat halt trotz erweitertem Bereich durch Tuning weniger einstellbereich als der vector oder ein cane creek.und nachm aufsitzen ist der ja auch plüsch ubdcdann filtert feine Schläge.
Vllt ist es auch wieder dieser unnötige "haben will Reflex".
aber ich habe eben doch die Neugier,ob es nicht mit nem vivid oder eben vector nochmal mehr wäre.denn über letzteren liest man oft,dass der die ganzen übrigen,Elka,revox,vivid,rc4 übertrumpft:zumindest als coil.
was halt interessant wäre zu sagen für Bikepark eben den 2.Dämpfer auch wegen robustheit und da evtl.eben coil,weils dann doch egal ist mit dem gewicht.
tut mir leid,dass ich so nerve,aber all diese Aspekte lassen mich einfach keine richtige Entscheidung treffen.
da ich ein Rad verkaufe,wäre das Geld schon theoretisch da; nur unbedingt nötig?
arrrgh,ich werde verrückt!!! :-O


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. November 2013)

@Merlin7: Ist der kleine, leichte Baron (2,3", Faltversion) keine Option? Den habe ich zumindest für vorn geplant.


----------



## Pintie (10. November 2013)

ich hab den für hinten überlegt.
vorne hat der mir zu wenig volumen. vor allem im winter auf schnee. 
der 2,3 er ist wirklich ein schmaler reifen im vergleich zum 2,5er. 
hab aber noch keinen perfekten für hinten gefunden.


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2013)

und vor allem ist das gummi vom 2.3er nicht so weich/griffig wie das vom 2,5er!


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2013)

Doppelpost bla bla:

Wollt mir für meine XT neue scheiben gönnen. Fahr grade Avid G3CS Vorn und hinten die G2 CS.

Auf dem ICB 02 sind ja serienmäßig die RT66 verbaut, oder?  Wenn ja, wie sind eure erfahrungen damit? Ruckelt was? verziehen sie sich?
Preis und gewicht (und Optik) passt ja ziemlich gut.

meine diese hier: http://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/BRS/BRS_ShS66-is.jpg

besten dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (10. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Doppelpost bla bla:
> 
> Wollt mir für meine XT neue scheiben gönnen. Fahr grade Avid G3CS Vorn und hinten die G2 CS.
> 
> ...




fahre die auch mit der xt, funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Pintie (10. November 2013)

die rt66 machen genau das was sie sollen.
und für den Preis bekommst wohl kaum was besseres.

ich fahr unterdessen die 86er... finds erstaunlich wie schnell die dünner werden. war bei der 66 nicht so


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2013)

danke. 

Mit hohem verschleiÃ kann ich absulut nicht leben und wenn dann die Preisdifferenz noch knapp 30â¬ betrÃ¤gt, nein danke.


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. November 2013)

Ich fahre schon lÃ¤nger die Magura Storm (nicht die Storm SL). Den Satz gibt es Ã¼ber Ebay USA fÃ¼r 45â¬ inkl. Versand. Also etwas teurer als die Shimano Scheiben, aber ungefÃ¤hr gleich schwer mit weniger/deutlich kleineren LÃ¶chern auf der BremsflÃ¤che. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die mehr Bremsleistung bringen und weniger ruckeln als die Avid Scheiben.


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2013)

danke für den tipp, aber wir geben eh grade ne bestellung in deutschland ab. Da schlag ich dann wohl zu.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

die 66er ist halt die vernuft scheibe. günstig haltbar und nur minimal wenn überhaupt schwerer. wie so 130g scheiben mit 203mm aussehen wenn man die mal fordert sieht man gerade im bikemarkt


----------



## bansaiman (11. November 2013)

Scheibe mit floater.gibts ja für 30 tacken von superstar ubdcdann loaded.ubdcdann farblich auch fein.
bremst besser als die avid und verzieht sich nicht


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die 66er ist halt die vernuft scheibe. günstig haltbar und nur minimal wenn überhaupt schwerer. wie so 130g scheiben mit 203mm aussehen wenn man die mal fordert sieht man gerade im bikemarkt


wiegt genau so viel wie meine avids und die rt86.

Die superstarscheiben kommen mir nicht ans rad, find ich nicht schön und die knacken und knistern beim abkühlen wie blöd.


----------



## bansaiman (11. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wiegt genau so viel wie meine avids und die rt86.
> 
> Die superstarscheiben kommen mir nicht ans rad, find ich nicht schön und die knacken und knistern beim abkühlen wie blöd.



hab ich bisher noch nicht irgendwo gehört und bei mir war in saalbach auch nichts.wird wohl mal vorkommen bei manchen einzelteilen.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

die superstar punkten eigentlich nur bei der optik. 
so viel günstiger sind die auch nicht. (vergleich 86er). 

überlege aber ob ich mal die beläge von superstar testen soll (kevlar oder sinter). 
fahre in meiner zee gerade die resign und bin bald auf der Trägerplatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (11. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die superstar punkten eigentlich nur bei der optik.
> so viel günstiger sind die auch nicht. (vergleich 86er).
> 
> überlege aber ob ich mal die beläge von superstar testen soll (kevlar oder sinter).
> fahre in meiner zee gerade die resign und bin bald auf der Trägerplatte



Waren eigentlich gut,bisher nichts schlechtes dazu.
zu den Scheiben aber eben auch nicht


----------



## -Wally- (11. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 222 in 190 steil kann nicht gehen.
> Da müsste das ganze so weit ausfedern das die kettenstrebe (yoke) am Tretlager angeht.




Stimmt...ich korrigiere: die flachen Positionen habe ich getestet, also 190 und 165mm oder was man dann beim kurzen Federweg hat. Die steile Einstellung hatte ich nicht getestet, das wird auch nicht funzen...Zustimmung.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> überlege aber ob ich mal die beläge von superstar testen soll (kevlar oder sinter).
> fahre in meiner zee gerade die resign und bin bald auf der Trägerplatte



Ich hatte die Kevlar in meiner Code drin. Waren zum Anfang echt gut, ließen aber mit der Zeit deutlich nach. Hab sie dann noch vor Verschleißgrenze gegen organische Sixpacks getauscht, die gehen bisher ziemlich gut.
Eisbein hatte mit den Kevlar von Superstar auch seine Problemchen.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2013)

jap, kevlar hab ich noch auf der tour nach hinten gewechselt. Haben schlagartig an leistung verlohren wenn sie temperatur hatten. Hinten gehts jetzt eigentlich. Staubentwicklung ist recht heftig.

Alles in allem, kÃ¶nnen die nichts besser als die Resin von shimano. Aber kosten mehr. WÃ¼sste nicht warum ich was anderes auÃer den Resin belÃ¤gen fahren sollte, noch dazu fÃ¼r 6-8â¬ pro paar.

Wegen der superstar scheibe. Mein kollege hat die scheiben und wenn man kurz ne pause einlegt und die scheiben sich abkÃ¼hlen knackt und knistert das... ist nicht weiter schlimm, aber ich wÃ¼rde das nicht gern am rad haben!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

Ja, hinten hab ich auchnoch die Kevlar im Elixir-Sattel, da isses ok, aber da brauchts ja auch nicht die brachiale Bremsleistung.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

hm. Ã¼berlege halt gerade welche belÃ¤ge ich mir kaufen soll.
bei shimano:
sinter oder resin  und mit oder ohne KÃ¼hlrippen. sind 20-60â¬ fÃ¼r 4 belÃ¤ge


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2013)

kühlrippen sind firlefanz. Sinter sollen auch nicht besser gehen, kumpel hat an der XT beides gefahren. 
Resin funktionieren immer!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Die Kühlrippen sind super, dadurch lassen sie sich gut handhaben und die Beläge können nicht nach innen durchfallen
Außerdem versteh ich nicht warum man überhaupt zu den Resin greifen kann. Das Einzige was die bsser können ist schneller verschleißen und wenn mal Öl drüberläuft, und man gast sie wieder aus, dann verschleißen sie sogar noch schneller

G.


----------



## bansaiman (11. November 2013)

Wie war dat nochmal?
organisch packen am besten,aber sind schnell runter. . .also kevlar oder sinter am besten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (11. November 2013)

Die Shimano Sinter quietschen wie Hölle wenn sie nass sind, deswegen fahr ich mittlerweile organische. 

PS: Hölle ^= Bremsender Dampfzug


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Shimano Sinter quietschen wie Hölle wenn sie nass sind, deswegen fahr ich mittlerweile Sinter.
> 
> PS: Hölle ^= Bremsender Dampfzug



Fahre seit 12 Jahren Sinter ohne diese Probleme. Abgesehen das bei Nässe wohl jede Bremse die ersten paar Meter quitscht, die Shimano lediglich eher damit aufhören wie andere Bremsen.

G.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

ich hab die resin weil die in der zee damals drin waren....

und wenn die nass sind quietschen die auch brutal. und wenn die mal heiÃ sind singt meine Bremse den Song der brakepeople... 
gut man muss der schon geben das die auf die temp kommt, aber bei langen abfahrten wo man dauerbremsen muss geht das. dann heulen die rum das es mir peinlich ist. 

schlimmer sind die sinter da sicher nicht.
Ich denke schon das die finnen was bringen, aber 20-30â¬ mehr als ohne ist mir das nicht wert.


----------



## f4lkon (11. November 2013)

Ich bin nach einigen Tests wieder bei Sinter. Organische quietschen was weniger aber Bremsen gefühlt auch schwächer. Kevlar und weiße Gabel sieht schnell übel aus und lässt sich auch nicht mit reinem Wasser völlig abwaschen. Resin waren bei mir sehr schnell abgefahren. Ich schaue immer mal im Bikemarkt/EBay und decke mich günstig mit Sinter ein.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das die finnen was bringen, aber 20-30 mehr als ohne ist mir das nicht wert.



Also ich hab die letzten paar Beläge, original Sinter mit Rippen, für unter 20Euro bei BC gekauft...hab gleich 5 Paar genommen

G.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

wenn einer einen tipp hat wo man die sinter gerade gÃ¼nstig bekommt gerne pm...

krass find ich eher wie meine rt86 ausschaut. die haben jetzt zwei sÃ¤tze resin gesehen und sind schon deutlich dÃ¼nner geworden. sieht man gut das da nur noch wenig stahl auf den seiten auf dem Alu kern ist.



LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> Also ich hab die letzten paar BelÃ¤ge, original  Sinter mit Rippen, fÃ¼r unter 20Euro bei BC gekauft...hab gleich 5 Paar  genommen



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32494_Bremsbelaege-H03C-fuer-Saint-820--ZEE-.html   ? 30â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kühlrippen sind firlefanz...



warum das? im sinne von "technisch schlecht umgesetzt" oder "wirkungslos"?

so wie ich das sehe, wurde die alu-kühlplatte bis unten zum bremsbelag gezogen. der belag sitzt nun direkt auf der aluplatte und kann die wärme ohne zwischenschichten abgeben. die metallträgerplatte ist von hinten auf die aluplatte montiert und dient wie bisher zum ableiten der bremskräfte, weil sie stabiler ist und keine einkerbungen vom sattel entstehen.
die entstehende wärme dürfte sich da durchaus besser verteilen und auch besser abgeführt werden, als bei herkömmlichen belägen, die sich im sattel verstecken.


----------



## Kharne (11. November 2013)

Bei Hibike kosten die XT mit Rippen Sinter grade ~20 und Resin ~13/Stück, geht also. Zee waren ~20 für Resin und 25 für Sinter.

Zum Thema IceTec hab ich mit nem DH Fahrer gesprochen, der meinte IceTec Scheiben wären Firelfanz, weil kaum Wirkung und 
viel zu schnell runter, IceTec Beläge würdens aber wirklich bringen...


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

mal eine doofe Frage - wie lange halten bei euch die Beläge so?
Ich fahr die ja schon eher runter bis die Trägerplatte kommt. 

die Resin in der Zee (ohne Finnen 203/203) haben bei mir ohne parkeinsätze nur Touren Trails usw so 2500-3000 km gehalten.

Vielleicht sollte ich weniger bremsen


----------



## Kharne (11. November 2013)

Ich hab die Swisstop Resin Teile locker 1500 - 2000 km drauf und sehe da nicht besonders 
viel Verschleiß. Auf den Isartrails braucht man aber auch nicht groß zu bremsen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32494_Bremsbelaege-H03C-fuer-Saint-820--ZEE-.html   ? 30



Drum hab ich mir ja gleich 5paar gekauft Die Resin gabs für unter 15 soweit ich mich erinnere, drum hab ich da jetzt auch ein paar rumliegen

G.


----------



## Makke (11. November 2013)

ich will mich ja nicht unbeliebt machen, aber gehört die Bremsenunterhaltung wirklich hier in diesen Thread? ... ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

Warum nicht? Ging in erster Linie ums Setup/Tuning der Shimano-Bremsen die ja am ICB ab Werk verbaut sind.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Jepp, seh ich auch so. Besonders auch aus dem Grund, da manche Bremsen manchmal mit manchen Rahmen nicht harmonieren und es zu Extraquitschegeräuschen kommen kann.

G.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2013)

ich hab die kÃ¼hlrippen selbst noch nicht getestet, hÃ¶r das nur von meinen kollegen mit den ich fahre. Und man muss auch dazu sagen, dass wir uns gÃ¤nzlichst dem stolperbiken hingegeben haben. Da hat man selten genug fahrtwind das die rippen noch durchstrÃ¶mt werden.
Technisch ist das sicher ganz interessant, mag auch vll. funktionieren. Aber 10â¬ aufpreis ist mir das ganze nicht wert.

Die Resin belÃ¤ge halten bei mir doch recht lang. Ich hab jetzt das 2. paar fertig gefahren diese Saison. Dabei paar mal nordkette gondeln, SÃ¶lden ein tag gondeln. Und sonst viel technisches lala + kleine 300hm hinter-dem-Haus-runden. 

Ich finde die Resin lassen sich noch feiner dosieren und brauchen keine temperatur um zu funktionieren. Die Sinter wirken doch etwas kratziger/rauer vom bremsgefÃ¼hl -> Mag ich nicht


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

aus dem grund werde ich mit der nächsten Scheibe auf 180mm hinten gehen. 

die adapter+20mm + 0,5mm scheiben hilft auch nicht wirklich beim geräuschunterdrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

@Eisbein: Beim Stolperbiken könnte ich mir auch tatsächlich einen Vorteil der Resin vorstellen. Könnte mir vorestellen das sie später anfangen zu "kratzen". Hab ja auch mit Resin experimentiert wegen der Dosierbarkeit, aber seit ich die CC Hebel anstelle der Servowave fahre, ist das Problem auch mit den Sinter keins mehr.

G.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2013)

warum schraubt man sich die grenzgenialen Servowave hebel ab?

Hab mit den resin auch keine probleme im "bikepark". Und das bei knapp 110kg systemgewicht und bergen 
Und was bremsen angeht würde ich mich eher als kleinkarriert bezeichnen.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

Man ihr machts mir echt schwer....

auf der einen seite würde ich mir die sinter kaufen weil ich mir mehr power erhoffe.
die finnen halte ich für extrem sinnvoll. (da reichen auch 1-2 kmh damit die so umströmt werden das das richtig was bringen sollte). bei LED lampen das gleiche.

Allerdings sehe ich den Aufpreis kritisch. Ist ja doch ein extremes Verschleißteil.

Ich werde einfach mal schauen welche günstig her gehen. Im Moment finde ich da keine tollen angebote. 

interessant wäre ob die resin mit finnen nicht mehr das Heulen bei hohen temperaturen haben.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab die kühlrippen selbst noch nicht getestet, hör das nur von meinen kollegen mit den ich fahre. Und man muss auch dazu sagen, dass wir uns gänzlichst dem stolperbiken hingegeben haben. Da hat man selten genug fahrtwind das die rippen noch durchströmt werden.
> Technisch ist das sicher ganz interessant, mag auch vll. funktionieren. Aber 10 aufpreis ist mir das ganze nicht wert...



Das ist etwas zu kurz gedacht!
Die reine Masse an Metall ist größer und kann allein deshalb mehr Wärme aufnehmen und abgegeben, gerade durch die größere Fläche. Fahrtwind hin oder her...
Wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht und wirklich teuer sind die Beläge auch nicht.
Was ich nur gar nicht mehr am Bike haben will sind einteilige Scheiben. Zumindest nicht bei Größen ab 180mm. Die sind tatsächlich eine Quelle für viel  Gequietsche.
Ich fahre am Hardtail (und vorher am ICB) die Shimano mit Spider (keine IceTech) und am ICB nun die Superstar - habe für keine davon allerdings den regulären Preis bezahlt. Die Superstar ist noch ein wenig griffiger, was mir gefällt, aber im Umkehrschluss heißen könnte, das sie auch schneller verschleißt (weicheres Material?). Da bin ich aber mit 73 kg kein Gradmesser und habe auch keine Probleme. Von Knacken etc nie was gehört.
Beläge fahre ich meist vorn Sinter und hinten Resin, das hält dann annähernd gleich. Generell komme ich mit Sinter im harten Einsatz besser klar.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> warum schraubt man sich die grenzgenialen Servowave hebel ab?
> 
> Hab mit den resin auch keine probleme im "bikepark". Und das bei knapp 110kg systemgewicht und bergen
> Und was bremsen angeht würde ich mich eher als kleinkarriert bezeichnen.



Ich bin bei Bremsen noch viel Kleinkarrierter Bin mit den Servowave nie warm geworden. Beim Heizen und Schnellfahren schon genial, weil man "erstmal" weniger Fingerkraft benötigt. Aber nur erstmal, die Maxleistung bleibt bei beiden Hebeln die Gleiche.
Hab mit den Servowave immer extreme Angst bei langsamen Nosewheelies über den Lenker zu gehen.
Habse ja am ICB in Verbindung mit XT und am Dhler mit deer Saint auch immernoch dran. Aber an meinem Hauptrad eben die XTR ohne Servowave...viel besser


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Man ihr machts mir echt schwer....
> 
> auf der einen seite würde ich mir die sinter kaufen weil ich mir mehr power erhoffe.
> die finnen halte ich für extrem sinnvoll. (da reichen auch 1-2 kmh damit die so umströmt werden das das richtig was bringen sollte). bei LED lampen das gleiche.
> ...



Nimm die Sinter...und die 5Euro für die Rippen lohnen sich schon alleine aus dem Grund, weilstse besser handhaben kannst, beim Rein- und Rausnehmen

G.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

die beste investition beim handling war die besch... splinte gegen schrauben zu tauschen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die beste investition beim handling war die besch... splinte gegen schrauben zu tauschen.



Ja Splinte sind blöd, fast so blöd wie die XTR Schraube. Die hab ich auch mittlerweile mit der XT Schraube ausgetauscht

G.


----------



## visionthing (12. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist etwas zu kurz gedacht!
> Die reine Masse an Metall ist größer und kann allein deshalb mehr Wärme aufnehmen und abgegeben, gerade durch die größere Fläche. Fahrtwind hin oder her...
> Wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht und wirklich teuer sind die Beläge auch nicht.



Ich habe keinerlei Vorteile feststellen können. Bei richtig langen Abfahrten sind sie genau gleich überhitzt nur das sich die Beläge bei mir durch die Alulamellen die auch schön die Farbe gewechselt haben verzogen und dann ganz furchtbar gequietscht haben. Seit dem fahre ich die normalen Sinter Beläge und die halten ewig. Allerdings auf Kosten des Scheibenverschleißes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (12. November 2013)

HI, ich weiß, dass das Thema hier schon mal Angefragt wurde, finde es aber noicht mehr und die Suche spuckt auch nichts aus...

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich Angaben zu den Drehmomenten - speziell zur Veränderung des Federwegs finde?

Danke!


----------



## nino85 (12. November 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> HI, ich weiß, dass das Thema hier schon mal Angefragt wurde, finde es aber noicht mehr und die Suche spuckt auch nichts aus...
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich Angaben zu den Drehmomenten - speziell zur Veränderung des Federwegs finde?
> 
> Danke!



-->



warp4 schrieb:


> Stefan says:
> 
> Am besten bei allen Gewinden, außer der Hauptlagerwelle, Schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden. (Kleiner Tip am Rande: Falls irgendwo mal Schraubensicherung Ärger macht, die entsprechende Verbindung mit dem Fön erwärmen. Dann löst sich das Zeug in der Regel.) An meinem Bike habe ich keine Schraubensicherung, aber ich kontrolliere auch öfter mal.
> An der Hauptlagerwelle auch das Gewinde schön fetten und keine Schraubensicherung verwenden, hier wird ja auch noch mal die Welle mit der Madenschraube fest gesetzt.
> ...


----------



## Pintie (15. November 2013)

Muss mal ein Positiv Erlebnis loswerden....

Mir ist mal wieder klar geworden warum ich gegen Fox und für RS bin....

Habe ja in meinem ICB einen Vivid air 2014.  Ist natürlich gleich mal die Ending Rebound dämpfung hin gewesen. Also an Sport import geschickt. (Dämpfer nackig ohne alles).

2 Tage später hab ich jetzt einen neuen original verpackten mit pumpe, ersatz dichtungen usw in der Post.

Mit Zettel das beim ersten wirklich ein defekt war und es dauern würde den zu reparieren. deshalb bekomme ich einen neuen.

Echt mal  für Sport import.


----------



## Makke (15. November 2013)

so soll das sein!!!


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2013)

und, ist der neue dämpfer in ordnung?


----------



## Pintie (15. November 2013)

ja der neue passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (15. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich gleich mal die Ending Rebound dämpfung hin gewesen.



Wie genau hat sich das denn bemerkbar gemacht?


----------



## bansaiman (15. November 2013)

Hatte das letztens mit ner reverb.war zwar meine,aber keine wollte eine Rechnung sehen.also haben die blind ubdcdann ohne mich nochmal zu kontaktieren ne neue verpackte geschickt mit der bitte Beim nächsten mal an Duell Rechnung zu denken 
so ähnlich lief es beim suntour


----------



## Pintie (15. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Wie genau hat sich das denn bemerkbar gemacht?



die Ending stroke rebound also zugstufe bei fast ganz eingefedertem Dämpfer war nicht mehr vorhanden.

jetzt muss ich mir nur wieder igus lager besorgen.... die original lager sind ja ein witz. eine buchse musste ich mit einer schraube einpressen. 

sowas nenn ich mal spielfrei


----------



## TheMerge (16. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Reverb im ICB 02 XL verbaut sein sollte, 125 oder 150?

Thx


----------



## Pintie (16. November 2013)

150


----------



## Thiel (16. November 2013)

Ending stroke bedeutet "ende hub"
also wenn er fast bis komplett ausgefahren ist.


----------



## TheMerge (16. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 150



Danke, kannst du mir sagen von wo bis wo ich messen muss um die Größe zu ermitteln? In den beiliegenden Unterlagen oder auf der Reverb selber wird nicht ersichtlich um welche Größe es sich handelt.
Habe das Gefühl das bei mir eine 125 anstatt 150 verbaut ist


----------



## icemlmo (16. November 2013)

Fahre sie doch einfach einmal aus, und halte einen Zollstock ran. 
Oder wo ist das Problem?!


----------



## TheMerge (16. November 2013)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Fahre sie doch einfach einmal aus, und halte einen Zollstock ran.
> Oder wo ist das Problem?!



Wo ich unten anfange zu messen ist mir klar, jedoch weiss ich nicht ob ich nur bis zum Kopf (nur das Rohr) messe oder mit Kopf (bis zum Sattel).


----------



## icemlmo (16. November 2013)

Beim eingefahrenen Zustand den Punkt am Standrohr merken und bis dahin im ausgefahrenem Zustand messen. Also ohne Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMerge (16. November 2013)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Beim eingefahrenen Zustand den Punkt am Standrohr merken und bis dahin im ausgefahrenem Zustand messen. Also ohne Sattel.



Super, Danke für die Hilfe.
Habe demnach nur eine 125er auf meinem XL ICB. Werde dann mal Kontakt mit Carver oder XXL aufnehmen damit sie mir die richtige schicken.


----------



## Pintie (16. November 2013)

wirst du jetzt wohl nicht mehr bekommen.
es gab eine sonder liste wer eine 150er haben will. evtl hast du noch glück und es gibt da noch eine. Aber ich dachte die wären alle weg gegangen.


----------



## icemlmo (17. November 2013)

Denke mal, es wird generell niemand eine Reverb 150 ungebraucht irgendwo lange liegen haben ...


----------



## TheMerge (17. November 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe, hab dem Hans jetzt mal geschrieben ob er da was machen kann. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Daniel12 (17. November 2013)

die gabs leider schon vor drei Monaten nicht mehr...


----------



## avid49 (18. November 2013)

Hätte gern nochmal eine Info zum Thema Dämpferlänge,ein 222er Dämpfer geht ja nur in der hinteren Position,also flach!
Wird da der LV sehr flach,habe das mit dem 216er ausprobiert,war mir für eine Tour zu heftigt!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2013)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hätte gern nochmal eine Info zum Thema Dämpferlänge,ein 222er Dämpfer geht ja nur in der hinteren Position,also flach!
> Wird da der LV sehr flach,habe das mit dem 216er ausprobiert,war mir für eine Tour zu heftigt!



Nein, der LW wird ja wieder steiler, da der Dämpfer länger wird. Ich glaub der LW mit 222er Dämpfer liegt dann wieder so bei 65-66°. Das was der Dämpfer in der Wippe nach hinten verschoben wird gleicht er ja weitestgehend durch die 6mm mehr Länge wieder aus.


----------



## avid49 (18. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nein, der LW wird ja wieder steiler, da der Dämpfer länger wird. Ich glaub der LW mit 222er Dämpfer liegt dann wieder so bei 65-66°. Das was der Dämpfer in der Wippe nach hinten verschoben wird gleicht er ja weitestgehend durch die 6mm mehr Länge wieder aus.



Danke,warum sollte ich dann ein 222er montieren,geht es hier nur um mehr Federweg?


----------



## Thiel (18. November 2013)

Ja, 190mm wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2013)

avid49 schrieb:


> Danke,warum sollte ich dann ein 222er montieren,geht es hier nur um mehr Federweg?



Ja, der Federweg wächst, und die Kennlinie wird noch etwas plüschiger.


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2013)

Thema lenkwinkel: Habs mit dem handy mal gemessen: 64°
Find ich geil


----------



## mhedder (18. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Thema lenkwinkel: Habs mit dem handy mal gemessen: 64°
> Find ich geil



Mit Seriendämpfer in Einstellung flach?


----------



## icemlmo (18. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Thema lenkwinkel: Habs mit dem handy mal gemessen: 64°
> Find ich geil



64° habe ich auch laut Handy.
Und das in der steilen Position. Ist das normal? Finde es schon sehr krass irgendwie ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2013)

icemlmo schrieb:


> 64° habe ich auch laut Handy.
> Und das in der steilen Position. Ist das normal? Finde es schon sehr krass irgendwie ...



Fährt es sich schlechter seit du das weißt? 
So lange dir das Fahrverhalten gefällt, ist es doch eigentlich erstmal pfurzegal was irgendeine Handyapp sagt der ich eine Messgenauigkeit <±1° auch erstmal nicht glauben würde


----------



## icemlmo (18. November 2013)

Ne, anders fährt sich das natürlich durch diese Erkenntnis nicht. 
Mir fiel das schon von Anfang an auf und jetzt habe ich es nachgemessen. Ich fuhr davor 66,5° und den Unterschied merke ich deutlich. 
Mich wundert das jetzt nur, da es offiziell 65° heißt.

Na, wie auch immer, letztlich alles Gewöhnung. 
Das Ding fährt sich auch mit 63° schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. November 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ending stroke bedeutet "ende hub"
> also wenn er fast bis komplett *ausgefahren *ist.



Leider direkt andersrum. 

Beginning Stroke = Hubanfang /_ aus_gefahren
Ending Stroke = Hubende / _ein_gefahren

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2013)

hä hä, ist ja fast so wie bei stand- und tauchrohr


----------



## -Wally- (19. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Thema lenkwinkel: Habs mit dem handy mal gemessen: 64°
> Find ich geil



Schon komisch...nachdem ich mein ICB von Totem auf Lyrik umgebaut hatte hab ich auch mal gemessen und kam ziemlich exakt auf die Werte der Geo Tabelle...also beim Steuerrohr ziemlich exakte 65°.
Bin vorher aber auch was um die 66,5° gefahren und hab in meinem AM Bike noch was um 67° und die Unterschiede sind schon frappierend.


----------



## rider1970 (19. November 2013)

So steht es auch im Ergebnis der damaligen Abstimmung:
65°flach/66°steil bei 170iger Gabel--oder wurde das doch nochmal geändert


----------



## piilu (20. November 2013)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Kollegen mit Huber Bushings und zwar das Gleitlager scheint ja ein Igus J Lager zu sein, richtig? Ich würde mir ganz gerne einige auf Vorat bestellen allerding finde ich nirgends im Igus Shop die passende Größe wie kommt ihr an Ersatz?


----------



## Pintie (20. November 2013)

http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx

zumindest was ich verbaut hab. gibt auch andere Werkstoffe die funktionieren.
JSI-0809-08 1/2" x 1/2" x 19/32"

ich lege die noch 10min in 60° Wasser ein. Die nehmen nämlich etwas Wasser auf und werden dadurch minimal größer. 

Bei Rockshox dämpfer geht es wohl meistens auch ohne, da bei RS die Bohrung eher klein Ausfällt.
bei anderen Herstellern mit größeren Passungen kann das aber helfen.


----------



## bansaiman (20. November 2013)

Juhu,trotz Schlamm habe ich jetzt den Vector Coil 222mm in der 170 steil und 190 testen können.bei 95 komplettgewicht 450LbS Feder.in der kurzen Stellung ca 25% in der langen 35 % sag;passt also 
schöööne Sache.das sensible ansprechen im stand etc.ist ja nur ein gimmick,doch trotzdem toll.
in der 170,wo ich ja auch den evolver nutze,bei lsc halb zu nahezu komplett wippfrei.was auffällt,dass der coil doch einen ticken besser in der Mitte steht als der luftdämpfer.ist allerdings noch nicht das letzte Wort,da ich auf dem Laub und Matsch nicht wirklich bolzen konnte.
in 190mm unglaublich plüsch,erinnert mich an DHler von Bekannten und trotzdem sitzt man plötzlich sehr stabil im fw und bewegt sich auch hier nie wie auf nem wasserbett ;-)
hier wird alles wie vom staubsauger weggeschluckt und der Untergrund extrem abgetastet.allerdings bei dem einstellbereich und mit mehr federvorspannung lässt sich sicher auch mehr Pop reinbringen.
Die einstellen des rebound und lsc haben gut spürbare ubdcdann sinnvolle Bereiche.hsc und den versteller der endprogression konnte ich noch nicht prüfen unter heutigen Bedingungen.
bisher kann ich nur all dem Reviews zustimmen.super teil.
Tipp:
gibts gerade bei reset inkl.Feder für 329 und den Air für 339.
telefonisch bestellt und 2 Tage später da 
Buchsen vom Monarch passen übrigens.nur die distanzhülsen sind nen ticken zu schmal,sodass insgesamt 1mm fehlt.muss man 2 dünne unterlegscheiben drunterpacken.


----------



## Goldsprint (20. November 2013)

Ich komm mal probefahren, sobald das Wetter besser ist ;-) Vielleicht am WE...


----------



## Pintie (22. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Buchsen vom Monarch passen übrigens.nur die distanzhülsen sind nen ticken zu schmal,sodass insgesamt 1mm fehlt.muss man 2 dünne unterlegscheiben drunterpacken.



Bei mir auch interessant...
beim Monarch haben die Buchsen ja perfekt gepasst.
der vivid ist scheinbar minimal schmaler. (obwohl die igus lager ja gleich breit sind?!)
zumindest kann ich den Dämpfer im eingebauten zustand auch etwas axial bewegen. (radial ist spielfrei).

hab auch schon überlegt ob ich da außen was unterlegen soll.


----------



## bansaiman (22. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch interessant...
> beim Monarch haben die Buchsen ja perfekt gepasst.
> der vivid ist scheinbar minimal schmaler. (obwohl die igus lager ja gleich breit sind?!)
> zumindest kann ich den Dämpfer im eingebauten zustand auch etwas axial bewegen. (radial ist spielfrei).
> ...




2 dünne Unterlescheibchen je Ende sollten sich ja finden lassen und ich denke wäre schon besser für die Buchse und den Dämpfer, wenn das ganze nicht über lange Spiel hat.
Ich uss mal in der Werkstatt wühlen, aber bis zum nächsten Parkbesuch ist noch was hin, wenn´s morgen nicht klappen sollte :-/ Petrus scheint nicht so gut gelaunt zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ICBler,

ich habe hin- und wieder, und seit gestern permanent das Problem, dass sich mein Kette, wenn sie auf dem kleinen KEttenblatt liegt sich in der Lücke zwischen großem Kettenblatt und Hinterbau fest frisst!

Das gleiche Problem hatte mein Bruder mit seinem ICB 01 auch schon. Meins ist custom aufgebaut.

Hattet ihr das PRoblem auch schon, und wenn ja, was konntet ihr dagegen tun? Ich war gestern kurz vorm durchdrehen...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2013)

Die Kette passt vom Verschleiß her nicht mehr zum Kettenblatt und wird von den Zähnen des kleinen Blattes mit nach oben transportiert. Da Hilft nur neue Kette und evtl. auch neues kleines Kettenblatt.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Dezember 2013)

oder mehr kettenspannung. Kette muss ja nach oben "springen" um sich da einzuklemmen. Shadow+ schaltwerk?


----------



## Pintie (1. Dezember 2013)

sehe ich auch so.
hatte das auch mal. Da lags am fertigen kleinen Kettenblatt. neues drauf und keine Probleme mehr gehabt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ist das passiert weil sich die Kettenführung sich nach unten verdreht hatte und so die Kette auf den unteren drei oder vier Ritzeln und dem kleinen Kettenblatt praktisch keine Spannung mehr hatte. Die schlackerte dann immer nach oben und wurde rein gezogen. Noch ein Glied raus und Führung neu eingestellt dann hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Dezember 2013)

Viel Zeit - wenig Geld - eventueller Erfolg: Kettenblatt (Mitte) auf Ausbrüche kontrollieren und alle Grate die nicht ran gehören wegfeilen.

Wenig Zeit - viel Geld - garantierter Erfolg: 
Betroffene Antriebsteile (Kette, Blätter) tauschen. 

Ein 22er Blatt (klein) hab ich in 14 Jahren Radsport noch nicht verschlissen das es Funktionsausfall hatte, meist ist es das mittlere wo es "hängt". 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## jissel (2. Dezember 2013)

Hat eine den Monarch Plus seines ICB übrig der nicht mehr gebraucht wird?


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Dezember 2013)

könnte Dir einen "normalen" Monarch anbieten, also ohne "+", neu


----------



## bansaiman (3. Dezember 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> Hat eine den Monarch Plus seines ICB übrig der nicht mehr gebraucht wird?



ich hätte den neuen Suntour Durolux Dämpfer da.hat 8 stufige sehr effektive druckstufe und passt zum ICB ideal.hat auch wie die rock shox Sachen,die möglichkeit über spacern die progression zu erhöhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jissel (3. Dezember 2013)

sorry bin jedoch nur auf der Suche nach dem Monarch Plus


----------



## Lindwurm (3. Dezember 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> sorry bin jedoch nur auf der Suche nach dem Monarch Plus



Hallo
würde meinen abgeben. Näheres per PM


----------



## fabi.e (9. Dezember 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die Kette passt vom Verschleiß her nicht mehr zum  Kettenblatt und wird von den Zähnen des kleinen Blattes mit nach oben  transportiert. Da Hilft nur neue Kette und evtl. auch neues kleines  Kettenblatt.





Eisbein schrieb:


> oder mehr kettenspannung. Kette muss ja nach oben "springen" um sich da einzuklemmen. Shadow+ schaltwerk?



Hallo, Danke für eure Antworten! 
Also Kette und Kasette wurde erst im Sommer erneuert. An der Kette sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich habe ein Shimano XTR Schaltwerk...   Also Shadow+
Hast du da Erfahrungen, oder sind die Dinger anfällig dafür? 
Ich schätze dass ich auch meine Schaltwerksröllchen mal erneuern muss, die sind auch langsam durch. 

Also ihr sagt, neues kleines Kettenblatt sollte helfen?
Das große ist nämlich auch erst im Frühling erneuert worden, wegen Umrüstung von 3- auf 2-fach

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Kharne (9. Dezember 2013)

Mein letztes 36er KB hat ganze 2000km gehalten, danach wars absolut fertig. Schaltröllchen dagegen halten ewig. Kette mal mit ner Lehre nachgemessen? Die ist gerne mal schneller durch als einem lieb ist.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Dezember 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Also ihr sagt, neues kleines Kettenblatt sollte helfen?


Ja, ich denke ein neues kleines Kettenblatt sollte das Problem beheben. Hatte das gleiche mal an meinem Hardtail, da hatte es die Kette dann immer schön zwischen Blatt und Kettenstrebe eingeklemmt, weil die Kette mit hoch transportiert wurde. Hab dann ein neues 22er montiert und dann war das Problem weg.


----------



## Daniel12 (9. Dezember 2013)

blöd  ist auch, dass wenn man die Kette wechselt und ein verschlissenes KB nicht, die Kette innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder das Zeitliche segnet, da sie sich sehr schnell längt und dem verschlissenen KB anpasst.

hast Du also im Sommer die Kette erneuert und bist einige Km gefahren (reichen schon weniger als 100) und das KB ist tatsächlich fertig, ist die Kette ebenfalls wieder hin. miss sie mal mit einer Lehre nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich überlege, ob nicht über die Winterzeit den LRS Charger Comp auf Sapim-Speichen mit Alu-Nippel umrüste. Weiß jemand zufällig, ob das ohne Probleme möglich ist? Es ist ja eigentlich ein System-LRS. Aber, wenn man die Speichenlänge kennt, dürfte das doch sicher kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## nino85 (11. Dezember 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich überlege, ob nicht über die Winterzeit den LRS Charger Comp auf Sapim-Speichen mit Alu-Nippel umrüste. Weiß jemand zufällig, ob das ohne Probleme möglich ist? Es ist ja eigentlich ein System-LRS. Aber, wenn man die Speichenlänge kennt, dürfte das doch sicher kein Problem sein, oder?



Da sehe ich kein Problem drin - aber was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe einen neuen Zentrierständer und der muss eingeweiht werden ;-) Außerdem würde natürlich etwas leichter...


----------



## Daniel12 (11. Dezember 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich habe einen neuen Zentrierständer und der muss eingeweiht werden ;-) Außerdem würde natürlich etwas leichter...



bessere Idee: ich geb Dir meinen Charger Pro aus dem ICB02 und Du verkaufst Deinen Comp. wird sicher billiger so...


----------



## Kharne (11. Dezember 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich habe einen neuen Zentrierständer und der muss eingeweiht werden ;-) Außerdem würde natürlich etwas leichter...



Dann kannst du dir direkt was gescheites aufbauen, die Felge wird dadurch nicht stabiler.


----------



## aurelio (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte hier mal wieder das Thema Cockpit Setup (Vorbaulänge) ansprechen: Hier wurde ja schon vor einiger Zeit darauf eingegangen. 

Ich (202cm) fahre den ICB XL Rahmen aktuell mit einem Kore Repute in 35mm (vorher RF Respond 45mm). Die 10mm merkt man schon beim Umstieg. Allerdings bin ich mir mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher ob positiv oder negativ...

Es scheint ja so zu sein: Normal groß gewachsene Leute fahren aktuell gerne lange Rahmen kombiniert mit kurzen Vorbauten. Laufruhe kombiniert mit direktem Lenkverhalten. Das mag ja durchaus Sinn machen, zumindest denke ich hat man hier Vorteile bei technisch anspruchsvollen Streckenprofilen (Steilabfahrten, Spitzkehren, Bikebergsteigen, etc.)

Bei "normalem" (Renn-) Enduroeinsatz (gemixte Trails, Uphills, flowig/kurvige Singletrails, etc.) bin ich da mittlerweile skeptisch. Gerade als großer Fahrer mit tendenziell eher kleinem Rahmen sehe ich hier Probleme: Insbesondere mit flachem LW eher weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad (könnte man fahrtechnisch bis zum gewissen Grad entgegenwirken). Es heißt ja mit kurzem Vorbau hat man ein direkteres Lenkgefühl. Sicherlich ein großer Vorteil/Sicherheitsaspekt bei Highspeed Pisten ohne knackige Kurven oder bei technischen Schlüsselstellen (steil, verblockt, beim Umsetzen). Das Lenkverhalten wird jedoch zunehmend träge. Bei agiler Fahrweise lassen sich Kurven gefühlt nicht so gut nehmen, anfahren, umsetzen...

Sicherlich spielt da viel persönliches Streckenprofil, Empfinden und Gewöhnung mit rein. Ich für meinen Teil überlege aktuell auf einen 50mm Vorbau zu gehen. Wie seht ihr das? Sinn/Unsinn? Was fahrt ihr bei welchem Einsatzbereich/Streckenprofil?


----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2013)

das mit der Vorbaulänge, Lenkerbreite und dem Lenkwinkel ist immer sehr stark von persönlichen Faktoren abhängig.

Es stimmt schon, das mit einem kurzen Vorbau und breitem Lenker das Lenkgefühl besser und "direkter" wird. Auf Anstiegen kann das wiederum aber etwas von Nachteil sein. 

Ein gesundes Verhältnis daraus zu finden, muss jeder für sich machen ... 
Aber fährt man gerne sehr aktiv und verspielt sollte der Lenkwinkel nicht zu flach sein ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Dezember 2013)

Mit zu langem Vorbau wird das ICB kippelig, ich fand 70mm mit 720er Lenker schon unangenehm. Für mich liegt der Sweetspot bei 50mm und 740er Lenker


----------



## Pintie (11. Dezember 2013)

ich hatte mir kurz mal einen 50mm vorbau und +35mm lenker (780) geliehen. 

Das hat mir deutlich besser gefallen. 

Was mich manchmal stÃ¶rt ist das ich mit den knien am lenker anstoÃe. also bei engen Kehren und viel lenkeinschlag. 
Das bike will halt bei engen Kehren weit eingelenkt werden.... und bei dem breiten lenker kommen die griffe schon weit nach hinten. 

mit fahrtechnik kann man das umgehen aber die gibts ja nicht an jeder Ecke fÃ¼r 3â¬/kg


Ahja... und vorteil von 50mm und +35mm.... bremsgriffe gehen nicht am Rahmen an.


----------



## Arthur27 (11. Dezember 2013)

@aurelio
Ich fahre zwar ein Trek Remedy welches eine nicht so arge Bergab-orientierte Geometrie wie das ICB hat, habe dieses Jahr aber auch meine Erfahrungen bzgl. Vorbaulänge sammeln können.

Bin das Bike die letzten 2 Jahre mit einem 40mm Vorbau gefahren, Argumente sind klar: Wendiger, verspielter, direkter - ob das VR bei steilem Uphill steigt war egal, bergab macht mehr Spaß 

Durch Zufall hab ich einen 60mm Vorbau eines Kumpels bekommen. Wollte erst gar nicht montieren, solche Längen fahren ja schliesslich nur CC-Racer und das KANN sich nur albern fahren  ... bis ich ihn doch mal montiert habe.
Zu meiner Überraschung fährt sich das Rad mit dem längeren Vorbau deutlich spürbar stabiler ! Die Grip-Balance zwischen VR und HR hat sich klar gebessert, das Bike liegt satter und Rutscher lassen sich leichter abfangen - ich bin schwer begeistert, dass 2cm so einen Unterschied machen 
Der Reach meines Rahmens fällt eher kurz für meine Grösse aus, eventuell liegts daran, dass sich das Bike nun sicherer bewegen lässt.

Mein Streckenprofil: Es wird alles mitgenommen was die Gegend hier zwischen Frankenstein und Melibokus zu bieten hat, egal ob schnell und flowig oder steil und technisch ( die Strecken solltest du ja kennen ) mit gelegentlichen Ausflügen in andere Mittelgebirge bis hin zu den Alpen 

Vielleicht bekommst du ja aus dem Freundeskreis verschiedene Vorbaulängen geliehen und kannst damit etwas experementieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei der Vorbaulänge hilft echt nur experimentieren, ich bin jetzt von 40-70mm alles gefahren, hab auch mal von 70 auf 40 gewechselt. Es war echt krass was da drei lumpige cm ausmachen.


----------



## aurelio (11. Dezember 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei der Vorbaulänge hilft echt nur experimentieren, ich bin jetzt von 40-70mm alles gefahren, hab auch mal von 70 auf 40 gewechselt. Es war echt krass was da drei lumpige cm ausmachen.



Du bist auch recht groß oder?

Da macht meine Überlegung schon irgendwie Sinn denke ich. Es wird demnächst ein Lenker mit 800mm Breite und 40mm Rise dran kommen. Habe hier noch eine 60mm Speiseeis Vorbau rumliegen. Mit dem wird das dann mal getestet. 

Es ist wirklich enorm was geringe Längenänderungen ausmachen. Wie gesagt, selbst den Schritt von 35 auf 45mm habe ich extrem gemerkt.

  @Chef #27 : Verdammt, ich habe dich ja wieder total vergessen. Wir wollten ja mal eine Ausfahrt machen... 

Wie gesagt, es gibt Vor- und Nachteile. Ich merke einfach, dass es sich träger lenkt mit den Stummelvorbauten. Gefühlt müssen schnelle Kurvenwechsel viel energischer/früher eingeleitet werden als mit einem längeren Vorbau, was auch echt ins Auge gehen kann wenn man sich ans Lenkverhalten nicht gewöhnen kann oder will. Der Grip auf dem Vorderrad fehlt mir nicht wirklich, aber trotzdem ginge da sicher mehr...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, bin gute 1,90 und fahr XL.


----------



## vscope (12. Dezember 2013)

bin vom 50er auf einen 35er. anfangs zufrieden aber dann doch zu direkt.
bin jetzt bei 45 und das passt gut.


----------



## f4lkon (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre L mit 1,83m und wollte den Rahmen vom ursprünglichen 45mm Vorbau mit einem 35mm "verkürzen". Fürs rumhopsen und runterpesen passt der gut. Bei steilen technischen Sachen musste ich mich zu sehr nach vorne lehnen, um den Grip am VR nicht zu verlieren. Dabei bin ich trotz flachem Lenkwinkel ein zwei mal über den Lenker abgestiegen. Danach hab ich einen 60mm versucht, der jedoch die Haltung auf einer längeren Tour ungemütlich machte. Nun bin ich wieder bei 45mm 

Bei der Gabel ging es auch von 160->180->170->160mm.

Beim Dämpfer bin ich nach allen Variationen bei 150mm steil gelandet, weil das schön direkt ist und mir die 2,38 Übersetzung besser gefällt als die 2,7er.

Als nächstes wollte ich eigentlich 27,5 am VR testen aber ich denke ich weiss wohin die Reise wieder gehen wird


----------



## kopis (12. Dezember 2013)

ich bin 186/91 cm und fahre einen L Rahmen. Habe lange überlegt, ob ich nicht zu einem M Rahmen greifen soll. Ein Freund von mir fährt den Rahmen in M. Nachdem er endlich aufgebaut war, hatte ich die Möglichkeit, eine längere Tour damit zu fahren.
Ich fahre meinen L Rahmen mit 35mm Vorbau und einem ordentl. Spacerturm sowie 20mm Rise. 
Nun war die Idee die, durch  einen längeren Vorbau (50mm) die selbe Sitzposition zu erzielen wie auf meinem L Rahmen. 
Nach der Tour war mir 100% klar, dass meine richtige Rahmengröße L ist. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sich das Rad mit dem 50mm Vorbau so dramatisch anders fahren würde. Es war aber der Fall. Lenkung kippt viel stärker ab und das Lenkverhalten ist deutlich träger! Habe mich auf dem Rad völlig unwohl gefühlt. 
Somit ist dieses Kapitel "richtige Rahmengröße" für mich erledigt


----------



## Arthur27 (12. Dezember 2013)

@kopis:

Wie gross ist denn dein Kumpel mit dem M Rahmen bzw. kennst du auch die Schrittlänge ?
Immer diese Unsicherheiten bei der Wahl der Rahmengrösse


----------



## kopis (12. Dezember 2013)

kann ich dir nicht genau sagen...aber ich frag ihn ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann es nur immer wieder schreiben...bin 1,79m hoch, fahre L mit 35mm Vorbau.
Das Bike ist gleichzeitig laufruhig und agil, vor allem aber nicht weniger wendig als meine kleineren Rahmen vorher, auf denen ich aber nie dieses "Wohlfühlen" hatte, sondern wo bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten immer so eine kleine Unsicherheit kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. Dezember 2013)

gemäß den ganzen erfahrungen hier (mangelnder druck am VR) würde ich beim ICB immer zum kleineren raten wenn man am überlegen ist. Das ICB ist im vergleich zu anderen bikes, bei gleicher rahmengröße deutlich länger. 

Keine frage, es ist trotz der länge immer noch sehr agil. Aber wenn man kein druck aufs VR bekommt, weil der hauptrahmen so lang ist und der vorbau so kurz, dann hat man auch nichts gewonnen.

Zum vorbau, ich fahre bei 190cm Rahmengröße XL und einen 45mm vorbau. Lenker breite, auch hier gilt nicht übertreiben. Ich bin derweil schon wieder bei 720mm angekommen und finde es praktisch und angenehm.


----------



## Pintie (12. Dezember 2013)

die Lenkerbreite ist wohl genauso eine geschmacksfrage.

meiner ist noch bei 780mm und ich überlege ständig in kürzer zu machen.

nur wenn er mal kurz ist bekommt man ihn so schlecht wieder länger...

Vorteil breit: es passen mehr leds an lenker.
nachteil: bin schon öfter wo hängen geblieben. dieses "zwischen den zwei bäumen pass ich doch durch" kann an gewissen stellen echt weh tun.

und im alpinen ist es manchmal nicht so prickelnd wenn der weg schmal ist, auf einer seite aber fels und auf der anderen nix. das bringt einen dann doch öfter ganz schön an den Rand vom weg.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Dezember 2013)

das ist bei mir ansich kein platz problem. Aber wenn du in einer steilen sitzkehre hängst, erspart es dir einige cm an armlänge (beim kurven äußeren arm) 

siehe: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1210198?page=4

gut, das war noch das alte rad, auf dem ICB würd ich deutlich weiter vorn stehen, aber man erkennt (mein) problem


----------



## Pintie (12. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> , aber man erkennt (mein) problem



ja kennt man....

wobei ich da beim icb gleichzeitig auf der anderen seite das Problem habe das griff und knie sich treffen.


----------



## f4lkon (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab meinen erstmal von 785 auf 750mm gekürzt und spar mir schon einen Haufen Nerven allein im Treppenhaus. Im Wald gab es auch ein paar Stellen, die mit 785mm nur mit Schritttempo gefahrlos zu fahren waren.


----------



## bansaiman (12. Dezember 2013)

Oh ja, mit 785 einmal zwischen 2 bäumen bergauf hängengeblieben und einmal beim Wanderweg zwischen den Geländern einer schmalen Brücke.
mit 75 cm passts dann gerade so. . .bei uns scheinen die trails auf diese Breite geeicht zu sein :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (12. Dezember 2013)

ich hab das ICB bei 1,8m Größe in M gefahren und das war mir definitiv groß genug, Schrittlänge k.A. aber normal sag ich mal.

für diese Größe war der Rahmen für mich schon definitiv lang genug, hätte es nicht länger und größer haben wollen. Fahre eher Touren im Enduro-Bereich (wie das ja jetzt so schön heisst) und mir ist es eher egal wie schnell ich den Berg damit hoch komme, Hauptsache es geht hoch. Bergab ist mir die Wendigkeit und Handlichkeit des Bikes dann viel wichtiger, und da ist der L Rahmen ein no go.


----------



## olsche (13. Dezember 2013)

Moin, nach dem Probesitzen & -rollen auf einem L habe ich mich (1,80/85SL) auch für ein M entschieden. 
L hat sich einfach zu "gestreckt" angefühlt.

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## ron101 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Was empfehlt Ihr für eine Rahmengrösse für ein ICB 650B bei einer Körpergrösse von ca. 182cm und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 83cm (bin mir da mit der Messung zwar nicht so ganz sicher aber so +/- 2cm wirds schon passen).
Danke für Eure Infos.
Gruss
ron


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. Dezember 2013)

Je nachdem, was du fahren willst und wie deine persönlichen Vorlieben sind, ungefähr Größe M.


----------



## ron101 (15. Dezember 2013)

@B.Scheuert
Ich uphille so meine 500 - 1200 hm meist auf den Forstwegen, runter knall ich auf den Trails.
Bei Parkbesuchen habe ich bisher nen Freerider gemietet.
Cheers
ron


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du nichtmehr mieten willst, würde ich zu M raten. Es gibt einige Fahrer, die L nehmen würden, aber ich habe mit 178/84cm zwischen S und M geschwankt, da ich nicht nur Touren, sondern v.a. ein verspieltes, bergablastiges Rad mit einem deutlichen Kontrast zu meinem Downhiller fahren will. Ich habe jetzt einen M-Rahmen und tausche den 40mm Vorbau (dank meiner Signatur) morgen gegen eine 30mm Vorbau. Wenn du eher Tourenlastig unterwegs bist, sollte M mit 40-60mm Vorbaub passen. Aber vielleicht schaust du für einen persönlichen Eindruck noch in die Liste...


----------



## ron101 (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich meine Datein beim Fahrradxxl Rahmen Berechner eingebe,
ergibt es eine Rahmengrösse von 49cm was entspricht das denn für einer ICB Grösse?
Gruss
ron


----------



## Makke (17. Dezember 2013)

"l"


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Dezember 2013)

Der XXL-Rechner taugt nicht richtig für das ICB, der gibt Rahmengrößen klassisch nach Sitzrohrlänge raus. Wenn der z.B. 50 raus gibt meint er L, beim ICB hat das XL aber ein 50er Sitzrohr, das L nur 48.


----------



## knuspi (17. Dezember 2013)

Das "L" hat 47 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke da gibt es nicht viel zu überlegen. Nimm M und fertig.


----------



## obolator (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mich bei 1, 79m für L entschieden. Finde es so super im Handling und Länge läuft ;-)


----------



## olsche (17. Dezember 2013)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker...
Mir war "L" zu lang...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Eisbein (17. Dezember 2013)

Und mal wieder die standartfloskel:

Das ICB ist so ein vielseitiges Rad, da fällt es schwer einfach so eine Größenempfehlung zu geben. Besonders ohne zu wissen was und wo derjenige fährt! Der eine fährt Touren im Mittelgebirge und bevorzugt eher die flowigen trails, der andere geht damit in den Bikepark, oder fährt einfach alles damit, oder bewegt das rad ausschließlich im extrem technischen gelände, oder fährt 2x im jahr ein alpencross ansonsten nur leichte touren im flachen gelände... 

Für all das könnte man bei person x, 3 verschiedene größen empfehlen. Daher wäre es gut wenn in zukunft bei fragen dieser art, auch immer etwas zum geplanten einsatzspecktrum geschrieben wird.


----------



## ron101 (17. Dezember 2013)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich uphille so meine 500 - 1200 hm meist auf den Forstwegen, runter knall ich auf den Trails.
> Bei Parkbesuchen habe ich bisher nen Freerider gemietet.
> Cheers
> ron



Oben meine hauptsächliche Bike tätigkeit.


----------



## bansaiman (17. Dezember 2013)

ron101 schrieb:


> Oben meine hauptsächliche Bike tätigkeit.



ich bin 177 als sitzriese also kurze Beine,länger torso und fahre M.längeres sitzrohr wäre bei meinem einsatzzweck -eins für alles- weniger sinnvoll.oberrohr wäre auch ein L möglich,aber wahrscheinlich mit kürzerem vorbau.
nimm 
L und evtl.mit kürzeren vorbauten spielen.das wird dir ziemlich sicher passen.


----------



## obolator (17. Dezember 2013)

10 Leute und 10 Meinungen. Das schöne ist- alle haben recht ;-)

Am ist wenn Du eine Probefahrt machst. Wenn das nicht drin ist, geh nach Deinen Vorlieben.  Verspielt heißt M, qe.nn Do es lieber laufen lässt dann L. Passen werden beide.


----------



## cmi (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auch knapp 1,80 und habe relativ kurze Beine (78 SL oder so). Das L war mir beim proberollen doch zu groß. Ein Problem könnte da auch die längere Reverb werden, da sie komplett ausgefahren wohl zu groß ist.


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die standartfloskel:
> 
> Das ICB ist so ein vielseitiges Rad, da fällt es schwer einfach so eine Größenempfehlung zu geben. Besonders ohne zu wissen was und wo derjenige fährt! Der eine fährt Touren im Mittelgebirge und bevorzugt eher die flowigen trails, der andere geht damit in den Bikepark, oder fährt einfach alles damit, oder bewegt das rad ausschließlich im extrem technischen gelände, oder fährt 2x im jahr ein alpencross ansonsten nur leichte touren im flachen gelände...
> 
> Für all das könnte man bei person x, 3 verschiedene größen empfehlen. Daher wäre es gut wenn in zukunft bei fragen dieser art, auch immer etwas zum geplanten einsatzspecktrum geschrieben wird.





Eben, dann schreibt man einfach, falls jemsnd zwischen M und L entscheiden muß, das das Rad sehr lang ausfällt.

Also ich bin 192cm und würde zu der Körpergröße L zum Tourenfahren, Stolperbiken sowie Bikepark empfehlen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Dezember 2013)

Und ich fühl mich mit 1,91 beim Tourenfahren und im Bikepark mit XL sauwohl. Und nu?


----------



## Eisbein (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin 190 und bin mit dem xl ebenfalls zufrieden. Auch beim stolperbiken und diesem komischen bikebergsteigen...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2013)

Was denkt ihr wie wohl und zufrieden ihr erst mit einem L wärt  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2013)

Dieser gefällt mir nicht Button sollte nochmal überdacht werden, der wird noch für viel Wirbel sorgen 

G.


----------



## Pintie (18. Dezember 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Whut es gibt sogar dislike und offtopic buttons? Wieso hab ich in tapatalk nur den like button? Ich finde das ist nicht genug! Ich brauche dringend noch den facepalm, double facepalm, trollalarm, spamer, nicht ausgewiesener Händler, nur eigene Dienstleistung gut find button!



geb ihm da recht...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Butten ist ein Zeichen das nur Kleingeister verwenden, weil sie keine Argumente gegen ihre falsche Ansichten mehr haben.
Für Leute die halt dagegen sind, um halt dagenen zu sein. Oder einfach zu faul sind Argumente vorzubringen warum sie dagegen sind.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (18. Dezember 2013)

Vorsicht Männer, hier kann man noch frei reden aber in den anderen Threads hättet ihr und ich mit dem post jetzt auch schon längst einen Offtopic Button kassiert


----------



## Pintie (19. Dezember 2013)

ich bin dagegen dagegen zu sein


----------



## f4lkon (19. Dezember 2013)

Und Zack, offtopic erhalten  Tja liebe Leut, die Zeiten werden härter.


----------



## Pintie (19. Dezember 2013)

immerhin kann man sehen wer die "Wertungen" verteilt.....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Und Zack, offtopic erhalten  Tja liebe Leut, die Zeiten werden härter.



Keine Angst, dafür bekommst du von mir einen Daumen  ..moment du bekommst für beide Beiträge einen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> immerhin kann man sehen wer die "Wertungen" verteilt.....



Genau du Bösewicht...mir einfach einen Negativdaumen geben...bähh...hinein mit dir in den Fleischwolf Jetzt bekomm ich dafür wahrscheilich wieder einen OffTopickoffer 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2013)

Au ja, lasst uns den Like/Dislike-Bullshit so lange exploiten bis er abgeschafft wird? Und was passiert wenn man zu viele Offtopic-Marker kassiert?


----------



## olsche (19. Dezember 2013)

Die Neugestaltung ist sowas von kac_e...


----------



## MissQuax (19. Dezember 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Und Zack, offtopic erhalten  Tja liebe Leut, die Zeiten werden härter.



Du kennst aber schon"Wayne"?


----------



## Pintie (19. Dezember 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Au ja, lasst uns den Like/Dislike-Bullshit so lange exploiten bis er abgeschafft wird? Und was passiert wenn man zu viele Offtopic-Marker kassiert?



habens scheinbar geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> habens scheinbar geschafft.


Ich muss wohl noch dran arbeiten, bei mir isser noch da.


----------



## f4lkon (19. Dezember 2013)

Hmm bei mir leider auch. Warum kann man denn nicht diese doofen Anzeigen als offtopic markieren


----------



## Pintie (19. Dezember 2013)

musst nur den admin disliken weil er keine vernüftige antwort drauf hat das die gelöschten mails und co wieder da sind.....


----------



## bansaiman (19. Dezember 2013)

Arrrrrrgh,was ist das?!?! *&%--shizvhffsshjku*&#%*-65-+7/'"+
das erste mal wieder hier nach dem Umbau und was ist?
fiese Farben und fotzbook herumhurerei mit "like"- und "dislike"- Knopf? wie ich allein schon diesen begriff hasse.ich mag facebook ja noch ertragen,aber den Kram will ich in unserem guten alten IBC nicht sehen!
Früher war alles besser,die Bäume grüner,die Vögel flogen höher. . . Hach,waren das Zeiten.
kann ich irgendwo der Gestaltung meinen ichfindsschlecht Daumen geben? :-D
Farben + Facebookkopie=bäh
Ah,jetzt muss ich meinen Beitrag mal erstmal als offtopic markieren ;-)

PS vergessen,ich selbst kann das ja nicht.denunziere mich unten auf dem Button bitte jemand als offtopic,sofort! das muss genutzt werden :-D


----------



## Kharne (19. Dezember 2013)

@Thomas:
Kann man die Popups für neue Benachrichtigungen irgendwie wegmachen?


----------



## Thomas (19. Dezember 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> @Thomas:
> Kann man die Popups für neue Benachrichtigungen irgendwie wegmachen?



hier kannst du es dir passend einstellen:


----------



## Makke (23. Dezember 2013)

Hilferuf:

Suche ganz dringend 26" Ausfallenden für das ICB. Leider sind meine vom Veredler nicht zurückgekommen und auch nicht auffindbar.
Farbe egal! Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Daaanke!!!!


----------



## bansaiman (23. Dezember 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Hilferuf:
> 
> Suche ganz dringend 26" Ausfallenden für das ICB. Leider sind meine vom Veredler nicht zurückgekommen und auch nicht auffindbar.
> Farbe egal! Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Daaanke!!!!




blöde Sache.schon bei xxl angerufen?vllt haben die ja welche vorrätig 
Ich hoffe,der Knilch kommt dir für den Schaden auf,wenn er sie verklüngelt hat ;-)


----------



## Makke (23. Dezember 2013)

Hab dort auch ne Anfrage laufen ... das wird aber erst 2014 klar sein, ist halt ein unglücklicher Zeitpunkt für solche Notfälle.
Der Rest wird sich klären ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRmacks (29. Dezember 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo ICBler,
> 
> ich habe hin- und wieder, und seit gestern permanent das Problem, dass sich mein Kette, wenn sie auf dem kleinen KEttenblatt liegt sich in der Lücke zwischen großem Kettenblatt und Hinterbau fest frisst!
> 
> ...



hi fabian 
hab gerade deine posts dazu gelesen (war schon länger nciht mehr hier im thread unterwegs..) 
ich habe das problem auch hin und wieder mal.. allerdings schon seit ich das bike ganz neu habe. 
ich habe ewig rumüberlegt woher das kommt und nach eingiem probieren bin ich der meinung, dass das nichts mit kette oder kettenblättern oder schaltung zu tun hat sondern an der konstruktion / fehlkonstruktion des rahmens liegt.. wenn du wärend dem schalten bis zu einem gewissen maße einefederst verläuft der untere holm des "u-trägers" in das sich die kette immer einklemmt in der kettenlinie und hebt damit die kette quasi runter und führt sie dann in dem "u-träger" mit..
ich habe auch ewig gebraucht sie da wieder raus zu bekommen und habe erst nach ein paaar gewaltversuchen festgestellt, dass es ganz einfach geht wenn man kurz gewicht auf den rahmen bringt / einfedert dann fluppt die kette grad wieder raus. 
kannst es ja mal den dämpfer rausbauen und im ständer das ausprobieren da müsste es sich ja nachvollziehen lassen.. 
vielleicht muss man einfach in die aussparung nen plastikklotz reinkleben oder so.. 
wenn jemand ne gute idee hat her damit.. 

grüße 
max


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir hat sich die Kette bisher erst ein einziges Mal da verklemmt, und da haute die Kettenspannung nicht hin. Passiert das bei dir egal auf welchem Ritzel du hinten bist, oder nur wenn du schonmal vorsorglich runter schaltest und hinten noch irgendwo auf den kleinen Ritzeln unterwegs bist? 
Wenn es vor allem auf den kleinen Ritzeln passiert check mal wieviel Spannung dein Schaltwerk da noch aufbringen kann, nicht dass es wie bei mir eine schlackernde Kette ist und ein, zwei Glieder weniger schon für Abhilfe sorgen.


----------



## FRmacks (29. Dezember 2013)

ja muss ich mal checken... dank des shadow+ hatte ich noch keine probleme mit kettenschlackern oä. weshlab ich bisher noch nicht wirklich auf die kettenspannung/länge geachtet habe..


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Januar 2014)

Ich ziehe mit dem Beitrag mal in das passende Unterforum um, damit die Galerie Galerie bleibt...


Thiel schrieb:


> Das könnte ja auch etwas am Gewicht liegen....


Ich glaube eher, dass es daran liegt, dass v.a. der Hinterbau weniger DH-mäßig am Boden klebt. Andererseits bestimmt auch daran, dass sich das ICB schneller beschleunigen lässt, da es antriebsneutraler ist und über 1Kg leichtere Laufräder hat. Damit kann ich auf den teilweise verwinkelten Hometrails nach langsamen Stellen einfach schneller wieder auf Tempo kommen und bin dadurch an den Sprüngen schneller als früher. Die 2,5Kg absolute Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen DH-Rad und ICB wären weniger spürbar, wenn das nicht an den Laufrädern liegen würde. Denn Im Bikepark bin ich ohne Rucksack, als mit 3-5Kg weniger unterwegs, als auf dem ICB.

Die Lyrik DH ist nach weiteren Test tatsächlich das Sorgenkind in meinem Rad:
-Die Gabel ist viel zu weich und zu progressiv; erst rauscht der Federweg durch um dann im letzten Dritte/Viertel doch noch so hart zu werden, sodass ich trotzdem nicht durchschlage.
-Der Verstellbereich der Druckstufen ist ein Witz. Von komplett offen zu komplett geschlossen ändert sich nicht viel. Auch mit 15 von 16 Klicks LSC und 11 von 12 Klicks HSC säuft mir die gabel beim Anbremsen und auf Steilstücken ab und sackt auch beim Abdrücken an Absprüngen weg, sodass ich teilweise frontlastig lande. Die Zugstufe ist dabei definitiv nicht zu langsam und der8 sag liegt bei ca.22-25%.
-Das Ansprechverhalten ist für eine Luftgabel einigermaßen gut. Vielleicht geht da mit ordentlicher Schmierung noch etwas.

Im Mission Control Thread habe ich von einigen Leuten gelesen, dass das Problem mit den Druckstufen bekannt ist. Hat hier jemand eine Lösung dafür gefunden? Nur dickeres Öl reicht wohl nicht, da die LSC-Verstellung die Durchflussöffnung nur etwa halb verschließt, was einfach zu wenig ist. Bei anderen Dämpfern kenne ich das nur so, dass mit komplett reingedrehter Druckstufe sehr viel Widerstand vorhanden ist (ähnlich dem extrem langsamen Ausfedern wie bei komplett reingedrehter Zugstufe).

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Tuning von Lord Helmchen? Löst das das Problem? WAs wird gemacht und was soll es ungefähr kosten?

Ein deutlich härtere Shimstack muss wohl auch her. Gibt es dafür Erfahrungswerte, bekannte Konfigurationen oder hat zumindest jemand die Standardkonfiguration vom 2013 Modell?

Ich will erreichen, dass:
-Die Gabel höher im Federweg steht und bei Steilstücken nicht so sehr einsackt.
-Deutlich mehr HSC; ich will keine Gabel, die auch auf harmlosen Strecken schon alles wegbügelt, sondern eine die gut anspricht, trotzdem mehr Rückmeldung vom Untergrund gibt und sprungfreudiger ist. Das Rad soll nicht unbedingt alle Unebenheiten schlucken, sondern sich auch z.B. an kleinen Kuppen oder passend geformten Wurzeln abziehen lassen, sodass man eher springt als stupf drüberbügelt.
-Weniger Progression - lässt sich bei einer Luftgabel wohl nicht ganz vermeiden, aber wenn ich von Anfang an viel Druckstufendämpfung habe, brauche ich die starke Endprogrssion nichtmehr.
-Ein sinnvoller und wesentlich breiterer Verstellbereich der Druckstufen wäre auch schön. Das sollte bei einer 750€-Gabel drin sein.

Referenz ist meine 888 RC3 Evo Ti mit extrem hartem Shimstack. Die Gabel spricht ausgezeichnet an. Sie lässt sich mit dem harten Shimstack natürlich anstrengender fahren als in der Standardkonfiguation, aber das gute Ansprechverhalten lässt mich trotzdem noch wesentlich entspannter über Wurzeln und Bremswellen rollen als mit einer ab Werk schlecht geschmierten Boxxer, die weniger straff abgestimmt ist, aber auch schlechter anspricht.


----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2014)

ich bin von der Lyrik auf eine X-Fusion Vengance HLR umgestiegen ... damit waren solche Problme weg 
Die Verstellbarkeit der LS und HS bei der Lyrik sind wirklich manchmal etwas seltsam, das liegt aber zu 80% auch am Öl.
Entweder zu wenig/viel oder die Viskosität passt nicht optimal.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Januar 2014)

hab meine alte lyrik (Coil U-Turn, Mission Control) heute auch mal aufgemacht und mal 5ml mehr öl rein plus zäheres. Damit merkt man jetzt immerhin schon mal einen unterschied. 
Hatte aber auch bei meiner 36 Van RC2 das gefühl, das sich da nicht viel tut.

Wenn ich eine eintauchende gabel gar nicht gebrauchen kann (beim vertriden an speziellen stufen) dann hab ich zum glück immer noch das Flood Gate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2014)

und denau da hat die HLR ihr Potenzial ... die LowSpeed funktioniert soi traumhaft ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mit dem Beitrag mal in das passende Unterforum um, damit die Galerie Galerie bleibt...
> Ich glaube eher, dass es daran liegt, dass v.a. der Hinterbau weniger DH-mäßig am Boden klebt. Andererseits bestimmt auch daran, dass sich das ICB schneller beschleunigen lässt, da es antriebsneutraler ist und über 1Kg leichtere Laufräder hat. Damit kann ich auf den teilweise verwinkelten Hometrails nach langsamen Stellen einfach schneller wieder auf Tempo kommen und bin dadurch an den Sprüngen schneller als früher. Die 2,5Kg absolute Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen DH-Rad und ICB wären weniger spürbar, wenn das nicht an den Laufrädern liegen würde. Denn Im Bikepark bin ich ohne Rucksack, als mit 3-5Kg weniger unterwegs, als auf dem ICB.
> 
> Die Lyrik DH ist nach weiteren Test tatsächlich das Sorgenkind in meinem Rad:
> ...



Kauft dir einfach eine Stahlfeder rein und du hast kein Sorgenkind mehr. Die knapp über 200g Mehrgewicht sind die Nachteile der Luft net wert.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Tuning von Lord Helmchen? Löst das das Problem? WAs wird gemacht und was soll es ungefähr kosten?



Ich. Meine Lyrik hat das volle Paket. Allerdings hab ich sie komplett von ihm bauen lassen um eine Option auf 180mm zu haben. Von daher hab ich keinen Vergleich zu "Vorher", nur zur Sektor mit MoCo die ich vorrübergehend drin hatte.
Er baut in erste Linie ein ordentlich MidValve ein, das sorgt dafür dass die Gabel höher im Federweg bleibt und nicht so verschwenderisch damit umgeht, zusätzlich werden noch die Druckstufen nachgeschärft und die Zugstufe glaub ich auch noch leicht angepasst, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Am besten du schreibst ihm mal ne Mail, dann kann er dir auch den Preis sagen. Da ich eine komplette Customgabel von ihm bezogen habe weiß ich den nicht genau. Wenn er ein Tuning macht hast du auch die Option auf zweimalige, kostenlose, Nachbessrung wenn du danach sagst, ich hätte gerne noch ein wenig mehr Druckstufe hier und weniger Zugstufe da oder so.

Die Gabel habe ich zum Vergleich auf meiner Hausrunde bewegt nachdem ich sie eingebaut habe. Das Ding hat deutlich weniger Federweg verbraucht als die Sektor, obwohl ich schneller unterwegs war. die gibt so viel Federweg frei wie nötig ist. 

Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst und ob du auf mein XL drauf passen würdest, aber wenn es sich einrichten lässt kannst gerne mal ne Runde Probefahren. Hab heute jemanden final jemanden zum ICB gebracht, der durfte 2h damit rumkurven. Der fand mein Setup straff, obwohl ich neulich erst wegen kälte drei Klicks Lowspeed raus genommen hab. Vielleicht hätte ich Highspeed auch noch reduzieren sollen.


----------



## darkJST (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn du nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest würde ich glatt auf das Angebot eingehen...vielleicht kann ich nen Kumpel zu einem Trail-WE im Harz überreden Die Ecke würde mich eh mal interessieren.

Bzw.: Gibts eig. ICBs (speziell XL) in Sachsen? Ich glaub auf der Liste war keins drauf.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2014)

Man kann die negativen eigentschaften einer Luftgabel gegenüber einer stahlfeder nur in gewissen grenzen kompensieren und auch nur so lang das system dynamisch ist. Und da ist für mich der knackpunkt, bei langsamen technischen sachen (neudeutsch auch vertriden genannt), ist es relativ wurst was die dämpfung macht. Du stehst permanent vorn, ein hr-versetzer reiht sich an den nächsten... die gabel hat nicht die möglichkeit auszufedern. Das einzige was da noch halbwegs effektiv das einsinken verhindert ist das Floodgate. Aber auch das ist immer noch nicht komplett dicht, so dass man langsam aber sicher einsinkt.


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> ich bin von der Lyrik auf eine X-Fusion Vengance HLR umgestiegen ... damit waren solche Problme weg
> Die Verstellbarkeit der LS und HS bei der Lyrik sind wirklich manchmal etwas seltsam, das liegt aber zu 80% auch am Öl.
> Entweder zu wenig/viel oder die Viskosität passt nicht optimal.


Die Gabel ist intern noch unverändert, aber das ist ja bei RS nicht unbedingt optimal... Ich mache die demnächst sowieso auf, um zu sehen, wie Schmierung und Ölstand aktuell sind. Bei der Gelegenheit wird gefettet und 5er Öl von Motorex eingefüllt. Das ist etwas dicker als das 5er von RS.
Fährst du die Vengeance mit Luft- oder Stahlfeder?


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kauft dir einfach eine Stahlfeder rein und du hast kein Sorgenkind mehr. Die knapp über 200g Mehrgewicht sind die Nachteile der Luft net wert.
> 
> G.


Meine letzte Gabel mit einer Stahlfeder+Luftunterstützung war eine 66 RC2 ETA von 2007. Die lief nach der Umrüstung auf 2x Stahlfeder auch wesentlich besser, aber ich habe gehofft, dass aktuelle Luftgabeln ausgereifter geworden sind. Außerdem hätte ich auch mit einer Stahlfeder das Problem, dass die Druckstufen viel zu weich und kaum verstellbar sind. Die Vengeance Air und die 55 CR würde ich gern mal in die Finger bekommen. Das Helmchen Tuning hört sich aber auch vielversprechend an:


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Er baut in erste Linie ein ordentlich MidValve ein, das sorgt dafür dass die Gabel höher im Federweg bleibt und nicht so verschwenderisch damit umgeht, zusätzlich werden noch die Druckstufen nachgeschärft und die Zugstufe glaub ich auch noch leicht angepasst, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


Das dürfte im Idealfall alle meine Probleme lösen. Ich kann demnächt vielleicht auch eine Lyrik mit Fast Suspension Kartusche testen. Die soll auch sehr gut funktionieren. Preis: 150€.



> Die Gabel habe ich zum Vergleich auf meiner Hausrunde bewegt nachdem ich sie eingebaut habe. Das Ding hat deutlich weniger Federweg verbraucht als die Sektor, obwohl ich schneller unterwegs war. die gibt so viel Federweg frei wie nötig ist.


Unter anderem das will ich erreichen.



> Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst und ob du auf mein XL drauf passen würdest, aber wenn es sich einrichten lässt kannst gerne mal ne Runde Probefahren. Hab heute jemanden final jemanden zum ICB gebracht, der durfte 2h damit rumkurven. Der fand mein Setup straff, obwohl ich neulich erst wegen kälte drei Klicks Lowspeed raus genommen hab. Vielleicht hätte ich Highspeed auch noch reduzieren sollen.


Ziemlich straff fahre ich auch. Die Anfahrt wäre auch machbar, aber ich fahre Größe M mit 40mm weniger reach und 30mm Vorbau. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für das Angebot und die Beschreibung der Effekte des Tunings!




Eisbein schrieb:


> Man kann die negativen eigentschaften einer Luftgabel gegenüber einer stahlfeder nur in gewissen grenzen kompensieren und auch nur so lang das system dynamisch ist. Und da ist für mich der knackpunkt, bei langsamen technischen sachen (neudeutsch auch vertriden genannt), ist es relativ wurst was die dämpfung macht. Du stehst permanent vorn, ein hr-versetzer reiht sich an den nächsten... die gabel hat nicht die möglichkeit auszufedern. Das einzige was da noch halbwegs effektiv das einsinken verhindert ist das Floodgate. Aber auch das ist immer noch nicht komplett dicht, so dass man langsam aber sicher einsinkt.


Dein Problem kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Da hilft wohl wirklich nur eine Stahlfeder oder eine derart starke Modifikation der Luftfeder, dass es technisch kaum umsetzbar und auf "normalen Strecken" kaum fahrbar sein wird. Aber das Einsatzgebiet habe ich zum Glück nicht, sodass ich mir noch Hoffnungen mache, irgendwann eine brauchbare Luftgabel zu fahren. Immerhin war das Ansprechverhalten nach anfänglichen Problemen auf der letzten Tour für eine Luftgabel durchaus ok.


----------



## McGeifer (6. Januar 2014)

HI, würde mir den 2014er ICB 02 gern vorbestellen. Bin mir allerdings mit der Größe etwas unsicher. Bin 1,86 und möchte auf jeden Fall was eher verspieltes haben, ne M währe vermutlich eher zu klein oder? Kann leider mit Reach und Stack nichts anfangen da ich keinerlei vergleich habe um die Größen irgendwie einzuordnen.

Währe über nen kurzen Tipp glücklich...


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Bzw.: Gibts eig. ICBs (speziell XL) in Sachsen? Ich glaub auf der Liste war keins drauf.


Doch hier - ein L in der Nähe von Chemnitz!


----------



## olsche (6. Januar 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> HI, würde mir den 2014er ICB 02 gern vorbestellen. Bin mir allerdings mit der Größe etwas unsicher. Bin 1,86 und möchte auf jeden Fall was eher verspieltes haben, ne M währe vermutlich eher zu klein oder? Kann leider mit Reach und Stack nichts anfangen da ich keinerlei vergleich habe um die Größen irgendwie einzuordnen.
> 
> Währe über nen kurzen Tipp glücklich...



Dann wäre vermutlich das "L" für Dich das richtige. Ich habe mich für "M" entschieden bei 1,80. "L" konnte ich Proberollen und fand es für mich zu lang.

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## bansaiman (6. Januar 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> HI, würde mir den 2014er ICB 02 gern vorbestellen. Bin mir allerdings mit der Größe etwas unsicher. Bin 1,86 und möchte auf jeden Fall was eher verspieltes haben, ne M währe vermutlich eher zu klein oder? Kann leider mit Reach und Stack nichts anfangen da ich keinerlei vergleich habe um die Größen irgendwie einzuordnen.
> 
> Währe über nen kurzen Tipp glücklich...



Auf jeden Fall L!
Ich mache alles mit meinem Rad und fahre als Sitriese mit langem Torso wie ein 182cm Mensch udn kurzen Beinen M. Das ist für Abfahrt mit 50mm Vorbau schön verspielt udn auf Tour noch immer fahrbar. Ich würde da idealerweise ein L mit noch krzerem Vorbau nehmen, aber als 1 für alles liege ich bei M richtig und du daher wohl bei L. Wenn du noch Touren fahren willst, wäre M zu kurz bei 186cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (6. Januar 2014)

@doriuscrow: Chemnitz wäre durchaus machbar, jedoch wird mir mit 193/97 das L definitiv zu klein sein. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## bansaiman (6. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist intern noch unverändert, aber das ist ja bei RS nicht unbedingt optimal... Ich mache die demnächst sowieso auf, um zu sehen, wie Schmierung und Ölstand aktuell sind. Bei der Gelegenheit wird gefettet und 5er Öl von Motorex eingefüllt. Das ist etwas dicker als das 5er von RS.
> Fährst du die Vengeance mit Luft- oder Stahlfeder?
> Meine letzte Gabel mit einer Stahlfeder+Luftunterstützung war eine 66 RC2 ETA von 2007. Die lief nach der Umrüstung auf 2x Stahlfeder auch wesentlich besser, aber ich habe gehofft, dass aktuelle Luftgabeln ausgereifter geworden sind. Außerdem hätte ich auch mit einer Stahlfeder das Problem, dass die Druckstufen viel zu weich und kaum verstellbar sind. Die Vengeance Air und die 55 CR würde ich gern mal in die Finger bekommen. Das Helmchen Tuning hört sich aber auch vielversprechend an:
> Das dürfte im Idealfall alle meine Probleme lösen. Ich kann demnächt vielleicht auch eine Lyrik mit Fast Suspension Kartusche testen. Die soll auch sehr gut funktionieren. Preis: 150€.
> ...




Was das angeht,s etze ich große Hoffnung in die MAttoc und die Diamond könnte auch was werden. Deville ginge auch, wenn da nciht der KAckservice wäre :-D


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. Januar 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Bin 1,86 und möchte auf jeden Fall was eher verspieltes haben, ne M währe vermutlich eher zu klein oder?


Nicht unbedingt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass der aktuelle Trend zu längrem Reach geht, als ich das mag, da ich auch lieber kompaktere Räder fahre. Dementsprechend wude mir von vielen auch geraten, das ICB in M oder L zu nehmen. Ich bin 1,78 groß bei 84cm Schrittlänge. Ich selbst habe zwischen S und M geschwankt, weil das ICB in S den gleichen Reach hat, wie mein DH/FR-Rad in Größe M.
Da ein ICB in M im Bikemarkt aufgetaucht ist, habe ich das kurz getestet und genommen, fahre allerdings einen 30mm Vorbau. Damit liegt der Wert Reach+Vorbaulänge genau 3mm unter dem vom DH-Rad. Das fühlt sich bergab wie bergauf für mich sehr gut an. Im Vergleich zu Anderen ist das aber bestimmt 2-3cm kürzer. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich nicht aus der XC-Ecke komme, sondern von Anfang an FR und später erst längere Touren gefahren bin. Ist das bei dir auch der Fall? Dein Userbild sieht leicht danach aus.


> Kann leider mit Reach und Stack nichts anfangen da ich keinerlei vergleich habe um die Größen irgendwie einzuordnen.


Das wird aber nicht dein erstes Rad, oder? Du könntest die Daten von Rädern besorgen, die du schon gefahren bist, und die mit deinen Eindrücken abgleichen (ob Enduro oder nicht ist für eine Einordnung der Eindrücke erstmal unwichtig). Hast du vielleicht mal ein DH-Rad gefahren, das dir im Vergleich zu einem Freerider nicht nur im Radstand, sondern auch bei der Körperhaltung eher gestreckt vor kam? War da der Rech oder nur der Vorbau länger? Hat dir an einem Rad die Haltung bessergefallen, ohne zu wissen, woran es lag? Dann schau auf die Geodaten usw.

Edit: L mit kurzem Vorbau, wie @bansaiman schreibt, klingt nach einer guten Idee. So habe ich das ja quasi auch gemacht und bin zufrieden. Oder M mit ca.50mm Vorbau. Dann ist der Reach praktisch gleich, aber der Radstand noch kürzer/verspielter.


----------



## McGeifer (6. Januar 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Dann wäre vermutlich das "L" für Dich das richtige. Ich habe mich für "M" entschieden bei 1,80. "L" konnte ich Proberollen und fand es für mich zu lang.
> 
> Gruß,
> Olsche



danke wird vermerkt...



bansaiman schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall L!
> Ich mache alles mit meinem Rad und fahre als Sitriese mit langem Torso wie ein 182cm Mensch udn kurzen Beinen M. Das ist für Abfahrt mit 50mm Vorbau schön verspielt udn auf Tour noch immer fahrbar. Ich würde da idealerweise ein L mit noch krzerem Vorbau nehmen, aber als 1 für alles liege ich bei M richtig und du daher wohl bei L. Wenn du noch Touren fahren willst, wäre M zu kurz bei 186cm.



ok danke für die Info...



B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass der aktuelle Trend zu längrem Reach geht, als ich das mag, da ich auch lieber kompaktere Räder fahre. Dementsprechend wude mir von vielen auch geraten, das ICB in M oder L zu nehmen. Ich bin 1,78 groß bei 84cm Schrittlänge. Ich selbst habe zwischen S und M geschwankt, weil das ICB in S den gleichen Reach hat, wie mein DH/FR-Rad in Größe M.
> Da ein ICB in M im Bikemarkt aufgetaucht ist, habe ich das kurz getestet und genommen, fahre allerdings einen 30mm Vorbau. Damit liegt der Wert Reach+Vorbaulänge genau 3mm unter dem vom DH-Rad. Das fühlt sich bergab wie bergauf für mich sehr gut an. Im Vergleich zu Anderen ist das aber bestimmt 2-3cm kürzer. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich nicht aus der XC-Ecke komme, sondern von Anfang an FR und später erst längere Touren gefahren bin. Ist das bei dir auch der Fall? Dein Userbild sieht leicht danach aus.
> Das wird aber nicht dein erstes Rad, oder? Du könntest die Daten von Rädern besorgen, die du schon gefahren bist, und die mit deinen Eindrücken abgleichen (ob Enduro oder nicht ist für eine Einordnung der Eindrücke erstmal unwichtig). Hast du vielleicht mal ein DH-Rad gefahren, das dir im Vergleich zu einem Freerider nicht nur im Radstand, sondern auch bei der Körperhaltung eher gestreckt vor kam? War da der Rech oder nur der Vorbau länger? Hat dir an einem Rad die Haltung bessergefallen, ohne zu wissen, woran es lag? Dann schau auf die Geodaten usw.
> 
> Edit: L mit kurzem Vorbau, wie @bansaiman schreibt, klingt nach einer guten Idee. So habe ich das ja quasi auch gemacht und bin zufrieden. Oder M mit ca.50mm Vorbau. Dann ist der Reach praktisch gleich, aber der Radstand noch kürzer/verspielter.



Danke für die ausfürliche Antwort. Du hast das absolut richtig erkannt, hab früher bissle mit Touren angefangen und fahre jetzt fast ausschließlich DH. Die Tendenz geht also klar in die Richtung.


Als Vergleich hab ich halt nur mein altes Cannondale Jekyll 800 von ... uff... 2002/2003 was mir jetzt einfach zu lang ist. Man sitzt halt so gestreckt auf dem Bike was einfach keine Angenehme Haltung ist, schon gar nicht wenn es Berg ab geht. Keine Ahnung ob es damals schon reach und stack gab 

Dann wäre da noch mein alter Downhiller, was ziemlich unbekanntes, ein Proceed VRC II in Größe M. Das Bike war schon ziemlich kurz und verspielt allerdings wäre mir das bei weitem zu viel für ein Bike das Tourentauglich sein soll.

Naja und dann wäre da mein aktuelles Nukeproof Scalp in M. Bei dem Bike fällt mir nach wie vor schwer zu verstehen was da eigentlich so anders dran ist. Da liegen einfach in jeder Hinsicht Welten dazwischen. Sitzposition, Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge da ist einfach alles anders. Da macht es für mich halt so schwer zu erkennen oder besser zu wissen wie die Geometrie für mich aussehen muss da alle meien Bikes von Grund auf verschieden sind. Abfahrts orientiert, ja aber auch mit vernüftiger Tourentauglichkeit.


----------



## KainerM (6. Januar 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> HI, würde mir den 2014er ICB 02 gern vorbestellen. Bin mir allerdings mit der Größe etwas unsicher. Bin 1,86 und möchte auf jeden Fall was eher verspieltes haben, ne M währe vermutlich eher zu klein oder?



Also bei vergleichbaren Maßen hab ich mir ein L geordert. Ich fürchte, ein M wird bei der Körpergröße eher zu klein sein - wobei, sicher weiß ichs erst, wenn ich meins hab.

mfg


----------



## petschowik (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo, bin mir mit der Größe auch noch nicht sicher ob ich das ICB03 in M oder L nehmen soll. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Canyon Torque welches schon ziemlich kurz ist. Bin 178cm groß, Schrittlänge 83cm. Was könnt ihr da erfahrungsgemäß empfehlen? Einsatzzweck wäre eines für alles außer DH, da nehme ich mein Demo.


----------



## warp4 (6. Januar 2014)

Z


petschowik schrieb:


> Hallo, bin mir mit der Größe auch noch nicht sicher ob ich das ICB03 in M oder L nehmen soll. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Canyon Torque welches schon ziemlich kurz ist. Bin 178cm groß, Schrittlänge 83cm. Was könnt ihr da erfahrungsgemäß empfehlen? Einsatzzweck wäre eines für alles außer DH, da nehme ich mein Demo.



Hallo,

mit 182 / 86 fahre ich ein L...passt !
Denke, Dir würde ein M besser stehen ;-)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## olsche (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mich mit 1,80 & 84Sl auf "L" nicht wohl gefühlt.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> @doriuscrow: Chemnitz wäre durchaus machbar, jedoch wird mir mit 193/97 das L definitiv zu klein sein. Trotzdem danke.



Würd ich mal nicht als definitiv sehen. Bin auch 192cm hoch, Schrittlänge bin ich mir jetzt nimmer sicher, aber glaub was um die 95cm. Und habe ein L und es dürfte keinen cm länger/größer sein.
Wo genau bist du her? Kannst ja mal ins Fichtlgebirge kommen und mit meinem ne Tour fahren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (6. Januar 2014)

Habe langsam das Gefühl, dass ein eigener Thread für die Rahmengrössenempfehlungen Sinn macht 
Eventuell kann man das ja mit dem Probesitzen-Thread ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-orte-zum-probesitzen.664296/ ) verbinden und diesen als "wichtig" anpinnen ?


----------



## darkJST (6. Januar 2014)

Momentan Görlitz, demnächst Dresden. Könnte man für die Post-Schneezeit im Auge behalten. Fahre derzeit das Radon Slide in 22'' was mir mit 60er Vorbau und 760er Lenker ziemlich gut passt. Reach beim L würde passen, jedoch müsste ich dann mit 40 mm Spacern fahren (20 mehr als jetzt und 10 mehr als z.B. von Fox erlaubt). Beim XL würde ich mit 30er Vorbau da rauskommen wo ich jetzt bin und beim Stack wärens nur 5 mm mehr. Wär aber prinzipiell gut wenn ich L und XL testfahren könnte...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Momentan Görlitz, demnächst Dresden. Könnte man für die Post-Schneezeit im Auge behalten. Fahre derzeit das Radon Slide in 22'' was mir mit 60er Vorbau und 760er Lenker ziemlich gut passt. Reach beim L würde passen, jedoch müsste ich dann mit 40 mm Spacern fahren (20 mehr als jetzt und 10 mehr als z.B. von Fox erlaubt). Beim XL würde ich mit 30er Vorbau da rauskommen wo ich jetzt bin und beim Stack wärens nur 5 mm mehr. Wär aber prinzipiell gut wenn ich L und XL testfahren könnte...



Meld dich einfach. Vorbau kann ich dir auch verschiedene Längen drauf machen und Höhe läßt sich auch variieren. 760er Syntace ist eh drauf...und ne 150er LEV. Rad steh bei mir die größte Zeit nur so rum, weil ich meistens mim Nico Getrieberad fahre 

G.


----------



## icemlmo (7. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Bzw.: Gibts eig. ICBs (speziell XL) in Sachsen? Ich glaub auf der Liste war keins drauf.



Ich habe auch eines in Dresden. Ist zwar leider auch L, aber vll ist dir Dresden lieber. 
Mein ICB kommt aber erst am Wochenende wieder her.


----------



## darkJST (7. Januar 2014)

Geilo, ich wär für ne Borsbergrunde oder so Bei cielab (DAS Tourenplanungsportal für DD) bist du nicht zufällig? Nach DD nehm ich aber "nur" das HT mit, das hat 54 cm, oder hast du selber ein Zweitrad? Also ich bin dieses WE da...danach gibts noch keine Planung.


----------



## icemlmo (7. Januar 2014)

Nope, da bin ich (noch?) nicht.
Ich muss mein ICB dieses Wochenende holen und komme wohl erst am Sonntag Abend wieder. Somit fällt das Wochenende flach.
Nächste Woche könnte aber gehen, bin relativ flexibel.
Hätte nur noch eine CC Maschine hier, ein adäquater Ersatz ist das aber nicht. 

(Übrigens: 185, SL 92 und Rahmengröße L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (7. Januar 2014)

Es gibt in und um DD, abhängig von der eigenen Fahrtechnik, nichts was man nicht auch mit nem 100 mm HT fahren *könnte* Ich ziehe diesen oder nächsten Monat wieder nach DD, dann bin ich auch extrem flexibel


----------



## icemlmo (7. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann melde dich am besten, wenn es dir passt.
Deine Aussage lässt sich diskutieren, aber nicht hier. Wird sonst bisschen arg OT ...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

Is schon lustig wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen zur Rahmengröße ausfallen.
Ist halt auch wirklich individuell, normal kann man ja 2 Rahmengrößen fahren, da bevorzugen die einen nen größeren und die anderen nen kleineren Rahmen.


----------



## icemlmo (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde, dass sich der Rahmen eher klein anfühlt, wenn man drauf sitzt. 
Ich hatte nämlich anfangs auch Bedenken, ob mir L nicht ein Stück zu groß ist.
Fazit: Der Rahmen sieht vielleicht groß aus, ist aber dafür sehr wendig. Und das trotz des langen Radstandes.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Januar 2014)

und dank des langen hauptrahmens immer probleme mit zu wenig druck am VR. wenn man noch kurze vorbauten fährt.


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Januar 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Naja und dann wäre da mein aktuelles Nukeproof Scalp in M. Bei dem Bike fällt mir nach wie vor schwer zu verstehen was da eigentlich so anders dran ist. Da liegen einfach in jeder Hinsicht Welten dazwischen. Sitzposition, Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge da ist einfach alles anders. Da macht es für mich halt so schwer zu erkennen oder besser zu wissen wie die Geometrie für mich aussehen muss da alle meien Bikes von Grund auf verschieden sind. Abfahrts orientiert, ja aber auch mit vernüftiger Tourentauglichkeit.


Wenn die Daten von den anderen Rädern nicht verfügbar sind, nehmen wir eben das Scalp. Das ist auch recht eindeutig, weil das Rad ziemlich "extreme" Werte hat. Erstmal zum Reach:
Der ist vergleichsweise kurz, das Rad müsste sich also eher "handlich" anfühlen. Du sitzt nicht beonders gestreckt, müsstest gut an den Lenker kommen.  Mein Tues in M hat 12,5mm mehr Reach, das Tues 2.0 24,5mm. Das Tues 2.0 ist sogar in S noch länger als das Scalp in M. Und das aktuelle Demo ist nochmal 5mm länger als das Tues 2.0. 

"Handlich" heißt beim Reach aber nicht gleich wendig; die Wendigkeit wird eher von Lenkwinkel und Radstand/ Kettenstrebenlänge bestimmt:
In dem Bereich ist das Scalp eher durchschnittlich, vielleicht sogar eher lang (wobei ich gerade die Daten der Konkurrenz nicht im Kopf habe), was mehr Laufruhe und weniger Wendigkeit bringt.
Wie kommt der lange Radstand zustande, wenn der Reach doch so kurz ist?
Zum einen durch die sehr lange Kettenstrebe. Mehr als 446mm ist die absolute Ausnahme. Das Tues liegt bei 440, Tues 2.0 bei 425-435 und das Demo bei (für ein DH-Rad) ziemlich kurzen 426mm. Außerdem gehört der Lenkwinkel mit 63° am Scalp auch zu den flachsten überhaupt. Das bringt u.a. zusätzliche Länge beim Radstand und macht das Rad nochmal laufruhiger/träger.
Mir persönlich gefällt das Konzept kurzer Hinterbau+flacher Lenkwinkel besser, als wenn man sich die Laufruhe "von hinten" holt, da eine längere Front z.B. auch verhindert, dass man auf sehr steilen Stücken über den Lenker fliegt. Ein zu flacher Lenkwinkel kann aber auch dazu führen, dass man zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt. Das war aber am Tues mit 63° nie ein Problem für mich. Außerdem habe ich den Endruck, dass man mit einem langen Hinterbau schlechter um Kurven kommt, ohne den Vorteil in Steilstücken zu haben. Also lange/flache front+kurzer Hinterbau=eine gewisse Wendigkeit trotz guter Laufruhe und Sicherheit in Steilstücken. Eine zu steile Front fühlt sich für mich zu kippelig an. Also wünsche ich mir idealerweise ein Rad, das hinten kurz, vorn recht flach und beim Reach nicht zu lang ist(Kompromiss wegen Handlichkeit). 
Das ICB,das ich in M fahre, finde ich hinten verdammt gut, es dürfte aber 1cm weniger Reach und dafür den Lenkwinkel 1° flacher haben. Das müsste ungefähr den gleichen Radstand ergben, wäre aber etwas handlicher (was ich durch einen 30mm Vorbau kompensiert habe), weniger kippelig und in Steilstücken sicherer. Aber die Kritik ist auf hohem Niveau. Ich könnte auch problemlos Größe S mit 40mm Vorbau und evtl. Winkelanpassung fahren. Wohlgemerkt bei 178cm/84cm SL. Mir wurde bei den Maßen M oder L empfohlen.

Für dich ist folgendes wichtig: Das ICB in M wird sich durch den viel kürzeren Hinterbau und den deutlich steileren Lenkwinkel erstmal viel wendiger fahren. Außerdem wird der Weg zum Lenker über 2cm länger(abhängig davon, welche Vorbaulänge du am Scalp hast). Das dürfte sich auch ungewohnt anfühlen, kannst du aber falls nötig durch einen stärker gebogenen Lenker und kürzeren Vorbau teilweise ausgleichen. Ein etwas längerer Reach ist aber nicht nur von Nachteil: Wenn du auch bergauf fahren willst, wofür das Enduro ganz klar auch gemacht ist, darfst du nicht zu kurz sitzen. Und an 1-2cm mehr kann man sich gewöhnen. Es ist eben ein Enduro/Tourenfreerider und kein reines DH-Rad. 


Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Is schon lustig wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen zur Rahmengröße ausfallen.
> Ist halt auch wirklich individuell, normal kann man ja 2 Rahmengrößen fahren, da bevorzugen die einen nen größeren und die anderen nen kleineren Rahmen.


Siehe oben: Ich könnte theoretisch sogar 3 Größen fahren. Ich finde das auch eher interessant als lustig und eine Bereicherung für alle: Verschiedene Meinungen finde ich hilfreicher für einen Eindruck, als wenn einfach nur einer schreibt "nimm Größe L!". Daher finde ich Meinungen, die meiner widersprechen, durchaus gut.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Januar 2014)

@B.Scheuert 

Klar gibt es auch Leute noch mehr Auswahl bei der Größe haben wie ich, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch normal 2 Größen ;-)
Kommt ja auch drauf an was man mit dem bike vor hat. Ein xc oder cc bike würde ich auch mindestens eine Nummer größer wählen wie mein Headline.
Nur fällt bei mir nach unten hin die Auswahl sehr gering aus. Noch kleiner geht ja fast nur noch bei damenbikes.
L IST dann schon sehr groß für mich, zumindest bei den meisten Herstellern.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Januar 2014)

@B.Scheuert:

Super Zusammenfassung, genau das macht das ICB aus und so modern ist es in der Geometrie. Um es mal praktisch zu ergänzen: ich habe vorher immer "M" gefahren und habe mich damit bei langsamen, technischen Sachen wohlgefühlt, wenn es schneller wurde, hatte ich immer ein komisches, irgendwie unsicheres Gefühl. Ich war wohl nicht wirklich langsam (im Vergleich zu Bekannten/Freunden eher immer sehr schnell), aber mit diesem mulmigen Gefühl.
Ich habe mir dann die Werte der Bikes mal genau angesehen und wollte dann eigentlich ein M/L ICB mit M-Sitzrohr und L-Oberrohr, aber das hat Carver nicht getan...  Nur eins hat wunderbar nach meinen Vorstellungen funktioniert: mein L-ICB ist keinen Furz weniger wendig als die M-Bikes vorher, hat aber in Kombination mit einem 35mm Vorbau genau die Laufruhe, die mir immer gefehlt hat. Dieses GEfühl, sich auf ein ungewohntes L zu setzen und das zu lang zu finden hatte sich nach der ersten ernsthaften Fahrt völlig erledigt und ich habe noch nie derart viel Spaß mit einem Bike gehabt, und zwar immer, egal ob bergauf oder bergab.
Ich bin 1,79m und ich fahre mal sowas von Enduro - alles hoch und dann mit Schmackes runter.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Januar 2014)

Mit 179cm L ^^ wäre bei mir also mit 172cm beim icb ein M ;-)

Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der der überall runterballert wie ein irrer (irre sind alle die schneller sind wie ich und alle die langsamer sind sind Penner die aufn Radweg gehören, Spaß!)

Muss gleich mal die GEO vom Headline mit dem icb vergleichen ;-)


----------



## obolator (9. Januar 2014)

1, 79 und L ist super! Fahr ich auch. Derzeit noch mit 50mm Vorbau, werd aber wohl einen kürzeren verbauen, wenn mir mal einer über den Weg läuft. 
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petschowik (9. Januar 2014)

warp4 schrieb:


> Z
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...





olsche schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit 1,80 & 84Sl auf "L" nicht wohl gefühlt.





Hasifisch schrieb:


> @B.Scheuert:
> 
> Super Zusammenfassung, genau das macht das ICB aus und so modern ist es in der Geometrie. Um es mal praktisch zu ergänzen: ich habe vorher immer "M" gefahren und habe mich damit bei langsamen, technischen Sachen wohlgefühlt, wenn es schneller wurde, hatte ich immer ein komisches, irgendwie unsicheres Gefühl. Ich war wohl nicht wirklich langsam (im Vergleich zu Bekannten/Freunden eher immer sehr schnell), aber mit diesem mulmigen Gefühl.
> Ich habe mir dann die Werte der Bikes mal genau angesehen und wollte dann eigentlich ein M/L ICB mit M-Sitzrohr und L-Oberrohr, aber das hat Carver nicht getan...  Nur eins hat wunderbar nach meinen Vorstellungen funktioniert: mein L-ICB ist keinen Furz weniger wendig als die M-Bikes vorher, hat aber in Kombination mit einem 35mm Vorbau genau die Laufruhe, die mir immer gefehlt hat. Dieses GEfühl, sich auf ein ungewohntes L zu setzen und das zu lang zu finden hatte sich nach der ersten ernsthaften Fahrt völlig erledigt und ich habe noch nie derart viel Spaß mit einem Bike gehabt, und zwar immer, egal ob bergauf oder bergab.
> Ich bin 1,79m und ich fahre mal sowas von Enduro - alles hoch und dann mit Schmackes runter.



Vielen Dank für die Infos!
Trotzdem bin ich mir immer noch unschlüssig...
@Hasifisch: Was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge?


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Januar 2014)

Ca. 83cm.


----------



## cmi (10. Januar 2014)

Ist halt alles auch subjektiv. Ich hatte das L von @doriuscrow kurz probegerollt und es war mir zu groß. Größe und SL ähnlich zu den oben geschriebenen. Hoffe die M passt dann 


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Januar 2014)

Kurze Frage: 
Kann ich mit einem dieser Teile eine 1 1/8" Gabel ins ICB stecken? 
Falls nicht: Was brauche ich dann? Hans hatte mal Reduzierkonen von Tange angekündigt. Was ist daraus geworden? 

Dankeschön!


----------



## Pintie (10. Januar 2014)

ja damit kannst die boxxer einbauen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Kann ich mit einem dieser Teile eine 1 1/8" Gabel ins ICB stecken?
> Falls nicht: Was brauche ich dann? Hans hatte mal Reduzierkonen von Tange angekündigt. Was ist daraus geworden?
> 
> Dankeschön!


Wenn einer der Konen zu deinem Lager passt, ja. Wenn nicht nein. Ich würde erstmal Hans anschreiben ob es da was gibt. Ansonsten bleibt nur eine Auswahl bestellen und messen was passt. 
Deshalb dreht sich in meinem ICB ein Reset Steuersatz, da gibt es alles was man braucht, und die Qualität stimmt auch.


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Januar 2014)

@Carver_Bikes : Schaust du mal 3 Beiträge weiter oben?


Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja damit kannst die boxxer einbauen



Eine Boxxer habe ich nicht (und will ich auch nicht) und meine 888 braucht etwas Liebe, bevor die überhaupt wieder einsatzbereit ist. Ich frage nach dem Konus, weil ich meine alte 66 restaurieren und im ICB testen will.


----------



## Kharne (10. Januar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Deshalb dreht sich in meinem ICB ein Reset Steuersatz, da gibt es alles was man braucht,
> und die Qualität stimmt auch.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (11. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Kann ich mit einem dieser Teile eine 1 1/8" Gabel ins ICB stecken?
> Falls nicht: Was brauche ich dann? Hans hatte mal Reduzierkonen von Tange angekündigt. Was ist daraus geworden?
> Dankeschön!



Moin!
Du musst nicht mit Fremdfabrikaten rumexperimentieren, ich habe noch ein paar original Tange Reduzierkonen im Büro. Wer einen haben will: PN mit Adresse an mich.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRmacks (11. Januar 2014)

hallo zusammen, 

ich hab mal eine frage: ich meine an meinem icb seit ein paar wochen verstärkten flex am hinterbau zu  spüren.. 
so wahnsinnig steif war der noch nie, find ich aber auch nicht schlimm. aber jetzt habe ich den eindruck, dass der flex deutlich zugenommen hat zb wenn ich durch die stadt roll und in der kurve über ne kante fahre merkt man das sehr stark oder wenn ich das hinterrad in die hand nehme und hin und her bewege verwindet sich das alles recht deutlich. ich bin auch der meinung, dass es wenn ich letzteres mache ein leichtes klacken entsteht.. 
Hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen kann? könnte das was mit den lagern zu tun haben? 
ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass hier schon einige was bezüglich defekter/ausgeschlagener lager oder so geschreiben haben.. 
danke und viele grüße


----------



## f4lkon (11. Januar 2014)

Bei mir hatte sich mal die Achse am HR gelockert, weil ich nur mit 14nm angezogen hatte. Wabbelte auch ganz schön. Mit 16nm angezogen und seit dem Ruhe.


----------



## FRmacks (11. Januar 2014)

achse hatte sich bei mir auch mal gelöst .. habe ich deshalb direkt gecheckt und kann ich ausschließen..


----------



## miriquidi-biker (12. Januar 2014)

Hauptlager löst sich auch gerne trotz Madenschraube.


----------



## f4lkon (12. Januar 2014)

Stimmt bei mir war die Madenschraube auch mal locker. Einfach mal das Rad am Sattel anheben und seitlich gegen das HR schlagen. Wenn zu der normalen Vibration ein Klackern kommt, dann Hauptlager checken. Horstlink ist fest?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2014)

Max Reifenbreite im Hinterbau :

Bin grad verunsichert wegen der Aussage von @Carver_Bikes im 2015 fred, dass breite Felgen und 2.5er Reifen im Hinterbau schleifen.
Ich wollte meine Stiffy40 mit ITS 2.7 (oder Minion 2.5) schon weiter nutzen (68mm Stollenbreite, 58mm Höhe ),und als 2. LRS 650b TraceEN (35mm Aussen) mit 2.4 Maxxis kaufen.

Was passt nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (12. Januar 2014)

Wird knapp und du musst auf jeden Fall einige Stellen mit Panzertape abkleben. Mein Ibex 2.4 sitzt z.B. nicht 100% mittig und durch kleinere Steinchen im Profil habe ich mir schon einige Schleifspuren eingefangen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2014)

Zur Abwechslung brauch ich grad mal in zwei Punkten Beratung für das 2014er Upgrade von BumbleBee.

1. brauche ich neue Scheiben für die Code/Elixir. Ich fahre derzeit noch die alte CleanSweep G3 in 203/185. Hinten mit 2,5 Scheiben. Die sind mittlerweile ziemlich fertig und müssen neu. Die aktuell erhältliche 203er G3 finde ich unglaublich hässlich. Ich würde somit gerne auf die HS1 wechseln. Hinten 180 ist ja kein Problem, da nehme ich einfach die verbauten 2,5er U-Scheiben raus. Brauche ich vorne einen anderen Adapter, oder ist es in der Praxis Wurst ob ich da eine 200er oder 203er Scheibe rein Stecke, sind ja "nur" 1,5mm?

2. ich will endlich mal das finale Cockpit kaufen, da soll ein 760er Nukeproof Warhead Lenker mit 38mm Rise und passendem 50er Vorbau dran. Den Lenker gibt es in 31.8er und 35er Klemmung, kosten beide das Gleiche. Beim 31.8er hätte ich Auswahl aus zwei Vorbauten, zum 35er gibt es nur den Zero Stem, den ich optisch aber eh bevorzuge. Bringt mir die 35er Klemmung irgendeinen spürbaren Vorteil? Hat da jemand mal vergleichen können?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wird knapp und du musst auf jeden Fall einige Stellen mit Panzertape abkleben. Mein Ibex 2.4 sitzt z.B. nicht 100% mittig und durch kleinere Steinchen im Profil habe ich mir schon einige Schleifspuren eingefangen.



Also ist das allgemein so, dass der IBEX mit Charger schon Schleifspuren macht oder schleift der ab und an mal in der Kurve? 
Wieviel Platz ist da zur Strebe???

Ist für mich ein KO-Kriterium, wenn da kein breiter Reifen rein passt.


----------



## f4lkon (12. Januar 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also ist das allgemein so, dass der IBEX mit Charger schon Schleifspuren macht oder schleift der ab und an mal in der Kurve?
> Wieviel Platz ist da zur Strebe???
> 
> Ist für mich ein KO-Kriterium, wenn da kein breiter Reifen rein passt.



Nein! Bei mir sitzt der Reifen nicht mittig und es schleift auch nur bei viel Match und kleinen Steinchen. Jedoch ist da selbst wenn er mittig sitzen würde nicht mega viel Platz. Z.B. Subrosa und Muddy Mary in 2,5 sollte arg eng werden.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Januar 2014)

subrosa und 2.5er baron, kein problem und kein schleifen. Fat albert hat ein mal geschliffen, landung in eine kurve rein. 2.4er Rubberqueen saß richtig unrund auf der felge, kein schleifen.


----------



## avid49 (13. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Flex.bei mir war heute mal wieder der Horst-Link lose,habe schon die neuen Lager drin!
Auch nach dem festziehen keine Besserung,erst nachdem ich wieder Distanzscheiben dazwischen gelegt habe!
Traurig,werde mal im Juni auf dem Bike-Festival bei Carver nachfragen!​


----------



## foreigner (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo, zum Größen-Thema möchte ich auch mal meine Meinung sagen:
Bei ganz knappen 1,80m fahre ich ein M Rahmen mit dem 40mm Serien-Vorbau. Ich bin aber eine Runde (bergauf und bergab) auch schon mal ein L gefahren.
Nie im Leben möchte mein M gegen L tauschen. Das M bike fährt sich sooo viel besser, ist wendiger, balancierter, schneller in Kurven, (auch in schnellen, liegt wohl an der Balance), lässt sich leichter hoch ziehen und ruhig genug läuft es nun wirklich in der flachen Einstellung, dass man nicht einen längeren Radstand braucht.
Derzeit gibt´s einen Trend zu superlangen bikes (im Reach) bei Enduros, der meiner Meinung nach vollkommener Blödsinn für 80% der Fahrer ist und der sich - so vermute ich - auch wieder erledigt. Für eine Enduro-Racebike mit dem ich einfach nur schnell im Singletrail sein muss und sehr effizient, mögen so lange Reach-Werte passen. Aber seit neuestem scheint die Bike-Branche anzunehmen, dass jeder, der sich ein Enduro holt, jedes Wochenende ein Enduro-Rennen fährt. Aber wer macht das wirklich?
Für mich steht beim Enduro fahren immer noch klar der Spaß an der Sache im Vordergrund und nicht die Stopp-Uhr und das Bike, das mehr Spaß macht bei ungefähr meiner Körpergröße ist ganz eindeutig das in M. Und ja, auch damit kann man wunderbar Touren fahren.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung, wie irgendein Trend ist, da habe ich es nicht so mit.
Ich hatte mir die Werte vor 1,5 Jahren (!) anhand vorheriger Bikes so vorgestellt und mir passt L super. Und die Balance kommt ja nun mal nicht nur vom Rad, das Hauptgewicht hat der Körper.
Also ich habe bei 1,79 mehr Spaß mit dem L - aber jeder wie er mag! 
Übrigens ist das mit der Geschwindigkeit extrem subjektiv, solange man keine echten Messwerte hat. Ein lautes, rumpliges Auto wirkt bei 100 km/h schneller als eine Sänfte bei 130 km/h, weil man eben nicht soviel vom Straßenbelag und den Geräuschen mitbekommt. Wenn sich das ICB in M also schneller anfühlt, heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, das es das auch ist - Radstand bringt nun mal auch Ruhe.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Januar 2014)

Doppelt Doppelt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Januar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung brauch ich grad mal in zwei Punkten Beratung für das 2014er Upgrade von BumbleBee.
> 
> 1. brauche ich neue Scheiben für die Code/Elixir. Ich fahre derzeit noch die alte CleanSweep G3 in 203/185. Hinten mit 2,5 Scheiben. Die sind mittlerweile ziemlich fertig und müssen neu. Die aktuell erhältliche 203er G3 finde ich unglaublich hässlich. Ich würde somit gerne auf die HS1 wechseln. Hinten 180 ist ja kein Problem, da nehme ich einfach die verbauten 2,5er U-Scheiben raus. Brauche ich vorne einen anderen Adapter, oder ist es in der Praxis Wurst ob ich da eine 200er oder 203er Scheibe rein Stecke, sind ja "nur" 1,5mm?
> 
> 2. ich will endlich mal das finale Cockpit kaufen, da soll ein 760er Nukeproof Warhead Lenker mit 38mm Rise und passendem 50er Vorbau dran. Den Lenker gibt es in 31.8er und 35er Klemmung, kosten beide das Gleiche. Beim 31.8er hätte ich Auswahl aus zwei Vorbauten, zum 35er gibt es nur den Zero Stem, den ich optisch aber eh bevorzuge. Bringt mir die 35er Klemmung irgendeinen spürbaren Vorteil? Hat da jemand mal vergleichen können?



Hat keiner einen Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Januar 2014)

Wie wärs mit den Magura Storm in 180/203? Die sind ähnlich leicht und bei eBay USA deutlich günstiger als hier. Da habe ich meine auch bestellt.


----------



## mssc (14. Januar 2014)

Mein Tipp für neue Scheiben: Tektro Auriga Pro
Die gibts auch in 203mm Durchmesser, sind leicht und günstig und machen an meiner Elixir Trail keine Probleme (anders als die HS1-Rubbel-Scheiben).


----------



## f4lkon (14. Januar 2014)

@Lt.AnimalMother: Ich hab auch schon häufiger Bremsscheiben mit Bremsen von anderen Herstellern gemischt und hatte da keine Probleme. Die neuen G3 sind echt richtig klobig! Die Tektro Auriga Pro kenn ich zwar nicht aber die sieht der G3 gar nicht mal so unähnlich und bei 14 Euro einen Versuch Wert. Zw. 31.8er und 35er kann ich mir keinen riesen Unterscheid vorstellen und würde immer zu dem Maß greifen was weiter verbreitet ist.


----------



## Pintie (14. Januar 2014)

200 oder 203 kann gehen muss aber nicht.
würde eher davon ausgehen das der Belag bei einer 200er Scheibe übersteht. Funktioniert zwar, aber spätestens wenn der Belag dünner wird hackelt es und schleift und nervt.

Ich hatte Anfangs die RT86 Scheiben (203/203) am bike. hab jetzt aber auf die zweiteiligen Formulas gewechselt.
Erste (auch schlamm und dreck) Erfahrungen: deultich leiser und weniger quietschen. Reinigen sich viel besser und haben eindeutig mehr Power in Kombination mit den resin belägen.

die 180er z.b. gibts hier gerade "relativ" günstig http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a67495/bremsscheibe-zweiteilig-180mm-rot.html?mfid=444

im vergleich zur 203er am HR hab ich damit knapp 100g gespart 
aber auch die 203er ist leichter als die shimano. 

wenns günstig sein soll sind die shimano rt 66 unschlagbar. und auch sehr gut


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Januar 2014)

Die 180er Formula gibts bei H&S aber nur in Rot. Sonst würd ich die mal antesten. Die Auriga Pro gibt es bei BMO nicht in 180, scheinen aber bei Bike Components zu nem Spottpreis Lieferbar zu sein. Ich glaub die teste ich mal an.
Wenn die nicht so teuer wären würde ich ja mal die Semi schwimmednen von Braking antesten. Aber 50€ pro Scheibe? Wobei das ja auch ungefähr dem Normalpreis der Formulas entspricht...
Werd da heute Abend nochmal genauer drüber gucken. Sollte ich bei neuen Scheiben wie am Auto auch besser neue Beläge nehmen? Macht wohl Sinn, oder?


----------



## foreigner (14. Januar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens ist das mit der Geschwindigkeit extrem subjektiv, solange man keine echten Messwerte hat. Ein lautes, rumpliges Auto wirkt bei 100 km/h schneller als eine Sänfte bei 130 km/h, weil man eben nicht soviel vom Straßenbelag und den Geräuschen mitbekommt. Wenn sich das ICB in M also schneller anfühlt, heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, das es das auch ist - Radstand bringt nun mal auch Ruhe.


 
Mein ICB hat einen 63,5° Lenkwinkel, 1185mm Radstand und eine Tretlagerhöhe über der Achse von 2 mm. Mir brauchst du von Laufruhe nichts erzählen.  (Meins läuft auch noch ruhiger, wenn´s richtig schnell oder steil wird, als das L, im ebenen Singletrail lenkt sich´s dafür dann mit etwas mehr Nachdruck)
Schön ausbalanciert und leichter zu ziehen ist das M aber alle mal und das bleibt ein Vorteil, genauso wie es zackiger ums Eck geht. Der Radstand vom L ist ja gar nicht so viel länger wie bei meinem, trotzdem fährt es sich einfach behäbiger und fühlt sich an, als wäre es einfach auch schwerer.

Und selbst wenn´s nur das Gefühl ist (was ich bestimmt nicht glaube), auf das kommt´s ja an, nicht auf die Uhr. Außer man fährt Rennen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Laß sie ruhig alle zu große Räder fahren. Wenn sie gut damit zurecht kommen ists ja oke. Ich stimme dir auf jedenfall voll zu in dem Thema. Hab zwar ein L aber bin auch 192cm groß 

G.


----------



## Pintie (14. Januar 2014)

bei mir wäre L bei 195cm nicht gegangen.
zumindest nicht mit 40er Vorbau. Würde da dauernd mit den Kniene am Lenker kuscheln


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hab Platz ohne Ende an den Knieen mit einem 50er Vorbau und 760er 12° Syntacelenker und bin ein Langbeiner was meine Körpergeo angeht. Haben die vielleicht zu große Tolleranzen bei Carver  ...wahrscheinlich den Passungsmaßen angepaßt  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Januar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sollte ich bei neuen Scheiben wie am Auto auch besser neue Beläge nehmen? Macht wohl Sinn, oder?


Habe ich nie gemacht. Was soll das schon verändern? Einbremsen musst du sowieso kurz, nachdem du Beläge oder die Scheibe wechselst. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es eine wirklichen Untrschied macht, ob du nun im Laufe der Zeit 5 oder 6 Paar Beläge fährst, bis die Scheibe durch ist.


----------



## -Wally- (14. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin ja 195cm lang und fühle mich auf meinem L pudelwohl, fahre dabei einen 60er Vorbau und 785er Lenker. Echt geile Kiste! 
Dabei muss ich aber erwähnen, dass ich etwas abweichende Proportionen habe...hab nämlich kurze Beine und nen langen Oberkörper (89er Innenbeinlänge).
Die 150er KindShock ziehe ich ca. drei Finger breit raus und dann passt das optimal. Ich hab damals zwar kurz überlegt ob es vielleicht ein XL Rahmen werden soll, aber der hat mich wegen der großen Höhe total abgeschreckt. Bin mit meinem L total zufrieden.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Krass dann bist du das genaue Gegenteil von mir. Bist wohl auf einem doppelten Schwerkraftplaneten aufgewachsen 
Ich muß bei 192cm die 150Lev über 5Finger weit rausziehen, also fast das Doppelte :O

G.


----------



## -Wally- (14. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Krass dann bist du das genaue Gegenteil von mir. Bist wohl auf einem doppelten Schwerkraftplaneten aufgewachsen
> Ich muß bei 192cm die 150Lev über 5Finger weit rausziehen, also fast das Doppelte :O
> 
> G.



Naja...sagen wir mal es sind drei luftig-lockere Finger!  (und ich fahre ne 175er Kurbel)


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Naja...sagen wir mal es sind drei luftig-lockere Finger!  (und ich fahre ne 175er Kurbel)



Der Einfachheithalber, es sind bei mir 95mm wo rausgucken ...auch mit 175er Kurbel. Hab aber, falls ich eben richtig gemessen hab auch so 93cm Schrittlänge.

G.


----------



## darkJST (15. Januar 2014)

Meine ist schon beim Radon Slide 22'' mit nem 54er Sattelrohr 75-80 mm bis zur Hülse ausgezogen, das gibt mit nem 47er Sattelrohr am L-ICB nen auszug von 145-150 mm. Das wär so ziemlich genau die Mindesteinsteckmarkierung der Reverb mit 125 mm, welche mit 80 mm aber genau 20 unter der Mindesteinstecktiefe ist welche z.B. Radon fordert. Was fordert Carver? Liteville fordert ja utopische 150 mm

<<< 97er Schrittlänge bei 193

Ich liebeugle aber stark mit einer von den Stützen, welche um 200 mm Absenkung haben, dann dürfte das wieder hinkommen, aber zum Anfang wollte ich alle Teile vom Radon übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2014)

Liteville hat aber erlaubt, das mit Sixpack Hülse zu ermogeln. Da steckt meine KS nur 60mm drin. 
Grundsätzlich aber MUSS die Stütze bis Unterkante Oberrohr reichen! Ich hab da so meine Erfahrungen mit dem was Hersteller erlauben und dem was real passiert. 

Rahmengrösse: wenn ihr mit 195 alle L fährt für wen ist dann XXL?  Ab 215???


----------



## Pintie (15. Januar 2014)

hab ich mich auch schon öfter gefragt. 
als XL fahrer bei 195cm... und XXL ist ja wirklich nochmal ein stück größer... 
also 2meter sollte man sicher haben


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr mit 1,91 XL, und das ist gut so. Und XXL ist gar nicht so viel größer. Da ist hauptsächlich das Sitzrohr länger, am Oberrohr war nicht mehr viel zu holen, weil XL schon ziemlich dicht am Maximum von dem ist was die Form für das OR her gibt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Januar 2014)

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt die ganze Größendiskussion doch irgendwie sinnfrei. Ich nutze das ICB als MTB für hoch und runter, da passt mir L perfekt, Punkt. Ginge es mir rein um Bikepark/Enduro (im Sinne von dem, was einem Endurorennen so zeigen) würde ich vielleicht anders entscheiden, vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht. Bin zu lange zu kleine Bikes gefahren, weil alle sagen kleiner ist handlicher und wendiger und sowieso toller. Stimmt nach meiner Ansicht so überhaupt nicht.
Deshalb: jeder wie er mag und jut ist. Und nach wie vor hätte ich gern ein M/L...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Januar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Deshalb: jeder wie er mag und jut ist. Und nach wie vor hätte ich gern ein M/L...


Ich hab ne Flex, das krieg ich hin. Nur die Sache mit der Sattelfixierung wär dann dein Problem


----------



## f4lkon (15. Januar 2014)

So mal eben einen kleinen Wintercheck gemacht, weil es diesen wohl nicht mehr geben wird  *klopf auf holz* Wasserprobleme habe ich keine. Weder in Tret- noch Wippenlager Wasser. Hab aber auch gut mit Montagepaste und Schraubensicherung gearbeitet. In Fahrtrichtung gesehen läuft das linke Hauptlager rau, sowie das linke Sitzstrebenlager. Die restlichen Lager laufen alle gut. Ansonsten gibt es nichts zu meckern 

Hehe irgendwie springen jedes Mal alle auf die Disskusion zur Rahmengröße auf...Nun denn 

Ich fahre mit 183/87 und 35er Vorbau sehr zufrieden ein L. Das Gefühl mit richtig Tempo in ein Steinfeld oder über viele dicke Wurzeln zu fahren und dabei das Bike einfach nur mit etwas entlastetem VR unter sich durch zu schieben ist richtig geil! Die Freude  kam bei meinen kleineren Rahmen nie auf. Ebenso lassen sich steile technische Passagen sehr gut fahren. Stufen sowieso. Die Optik ist in dem Falle zwar nur Nebensache aber ab 1,85 schauts aufm M Rahmen einfach doof aus.

Ich fahre momentan mit ca. 65° Lenkwinkel und das ist mir am liebsten. Bei Kickern und engen Kurven könnte der Radstand etwas kleiner sein und auch bei steilen Landungen muss man mehr nachdrücken aber wenn ich nur springen wollen würde, dann würde ich auch kein M sondern ein S fahren.

ps: Er schreibt mir grad er hat sich auch ein L geordert. XL und XXL wurden ihm abgeraten.


----------



## rider1970 (15. Januar 2014)

(Fast) Nichts ist so individuell wie passende Rh...

Früher war ich auch immer ein Fan eher kleinerer Rahmen,hat ja auch immer geheissen im Zweifelfall die kleinere Rh--heute auf jeden Fall nicht mehr--tendenziell eher den grösseren Rahmen und dann mit Vorbaulänge arbeiten...

ABER mal was ganz anderes-an die icb 01-fahrer gerichtet:
Habt ihr auch schon Probleme mit der X-fusion Hilo gehabt? Meine ist jetzt seit ner guten woche wg. Ölverlust beim Service--Rad ist drei monate jung und hat ca 250km runter,keine stürze,kein Parkeinsatz


----------



## f4lkon (15. Januar 2014)

Fast alle Hilos in den 1ern hatten das Problem, dass sie beim drauf setzen die ersten 5mm einsanken. Ich hab einfach etwas Öl nachgefüllt und dann hatte ich Ruhe. Es war nur etwas nervig die richtige Menge zu finden, weil wenn man zuviel drin hatte konnte man sie den letzten cm nicht versenken.

Ölverlust hatte ich keinen. Hab sie aber dennoch für 120 bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen verkauft und warte auf die Moveloc.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Januar 2014)

Carver hatte wohl so viele Rückläufer von der HiLo, dass das 2014er 01 ne Reverb bekommt.  Und etwas teurer wird.


----------



## rider1970 (15. Januar 2014)

Meine hat sich ca. 2cm abgesenkt,ausserdem hat sie beim hoch und runter fahren ordentlich geschmatzt-vermutlich Luft gezogen 
Habe auch überlegt selbst hand anzulegen,mich dann aber doch dagegen entschieden-Garantie usw. Jetzt ärgere ich mich etwas-der Arschlift fehlt mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Frage ... fährt jemand sein ICB mit einer TRS+ KeFü in Kombination mit einer Truvativ/SRam X.9 Kurbel?
Truvativ/SRam X.9 Kurbel mit einer SixPack KeFü geht nicht, das schleift alles ...


----------



## icemlmo (16. Januar 2014)

Haifisch schrieb:


> Ich finde ehrlich gesagt die ganze Größendiskussion doch irgendwie sinnfrei. [...]



Klar, die Diskussion über die jeweilige Größe eines einzelnen ist in gewisser Hinsicht wohl sinnlos.
Aber für die, die überlegen, sich ein ICB anzuschaffen, bringt es meiner Meinung nach schon etwas. So können sie anhand unserer Eindrücke und Erfahrungen selbst abschätzen, welche Rahmengröße für sie passen könnte.
Mir hat es jedenfalls viel gebracht, mich erst hier zu erkundigen, für welchen Rahmen sich einige von ähnlicher Statur wie ich entschieden. Da fiel mir die Entscheidung leichter und ich muss sagen, dass ich letztlich die richtige Wahl traf.


----------



## Felger (18. Januar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die 180er Formula gibts bei H&S aber nur in Rot. Sonst würd ich die mal antesten. Die Auriga Pro gibt es bei BMO nicht in 180, scheinen aber bei Bike Components zu nem Spottpreis Lieferbar zu sein. Ich glaub die teste ich mal an.
> Wenn die nicht so teuer wären würde ich ja mal die Semi schwimmednen von Braking antesten. Aber 50€ pro Scheibe? Wobei das ja auch ungefähr dem Normalpreis der Formulas entspricht...
> Werd da heute Abend nochmal genauer drüber gucken. Sollte ich bei neuen Scheiben wie am Auto auch besser neue Beläge nehmen? Macht wohl Sinn, oder?



Ich fahre an mehreren Rädern die tektro pro. Kann nicht klagen. Unauffällig bis jetzt. Kein klingeln, rubbel usw - und der preis ist top!

Vorher hatte ich die 76er und 86er von Shimano. 76er rubbelt und 86er ist hokuspokus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Januar 2014)

Ich behalte die im Hinterkopf. Werde ich dann zusammen mit dem Antrieb zum Frühjahr neu machen. Ein, zwei zehntel hab ich noch auf den alten bis zur Verschleißgrenze 
Hab jetzt erstmal Cockpit und Sattel neu gemacht. Da Ist gestern ein Sixpack Project 775 in 38mm Rise ( der vermutlich auf 745 gekürzt wird), 50er Sixpack Millennium, 66sick AA-Griffe und 66sick Espacio Libre dran gekommen. Bin mal auf die erste Probefahrt gespannt wie mein Arsch damit klar kommt.


----------



## olsche (18. Januar 2014)

Sattel und Griffe sind spitze! Konnte zwar auch erst 4 größere Rundenmit fahren, war aber eine Offenbarung!
Obwohl ich der Meinung war ich komme mit jedem Sattel zurecht...
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## f4lkon (24. Januar 2014)




----------



## konsti-d (24. Januar 2014)

schön und gut so ne Wackelmaschine. Aber die Bedeutung von Erfahrung und Team(/Test-)fahrern schätz ich so viel höher ein.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2014)

Ja seh ich ähnlich. Solche Test sind ein erster wichtiger Hinweis das es halten sollte und zeigen etwaige Mängel gleich an, aber nicht mehr.
In solchen Tests versagen viele Bauteile, bei denen es im wahren Bikerleben nie zu Probleme kommen würde. Umgekehrt überstehen viele Bauteile solche Tests, die dann später recht schnell in die Knie gehen.

Aber sieht schon schön aus wie sich alles verwindet 

G.


----------



## konsti-d (24. Januar 2014)

Bestes Beispiel: Dellen durch Steinschlag, Stürze etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemlmo (25. Januar 2014)

Komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour.
Also die XT Bremsen mit Kühlrippen sind die Wucht! Die waren so gut gekühlt, dass sich Eis drauf gebildet hat. Nur blöd, dass sich dadurch die Funktion in Grenzen hält. Vor allem dann, wenn man das erst beim Runterfahren merkt!


----------



## fabi.e (25. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich werde aller Vorraussicht Ende August für 3 Wochen in Whistler sein.
Mein ICB wird aller Vorraussicht, wenn ich es bis dahin nicht gegen eine andere Allzweckwaffe tausche, mitkommen 

War von euch schonmal jemand in Whistler mit seinem ICB? Ich wollte nen bisschen Tunen um sowohl im Bikepark zu fahren, als auch auf den umliegenden Trails schöne  Touren fahren zu können.

Gabel fahre ich eine Lyrik Air DH, die soll bleiben. 

Als Dämpfer fahre ich aktuell den Standard Monarch+, soll im Frühjahr durch einen CaneCreek Double Barrel Air CS ersetzt werden. Jemand hier im Forum mit Erfahrung, der den CC DBA im ICB fährt?

Aktuell fahre ich DT Swiss Ex2200 Felgen. Denke diese haben einen ganz guten Kompromiss zwischen Haltbarkeit und Tourentauglichkeit?
Baue jetzt noch um auf Tubeless, weil ich in letzter Zeit sehr viele PLatten hatte und kein Bock mehr drauf hab 

Thema Reifen, ist wahrscheinlich Sinnvoll 2 Sätze mitzunehmen. Für den Bikepark Maxxis Minion, Conti Kaiser oder Muddymary VR+HR.
Für Touren und Trails HR maxxis ardent oder  hans dampf, vorne Hansdampf oder Highroller?
Gebe es evtl um Platz zu sparen, ne Kombi, mit der ich beides Abdecken könnte, ohne allzusehr große Kompomisse einzugehen?

Pannensicherheit ist mir eigentlich bei allen Komponenten am wichtigsten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2014)

Hmm, Stefan war diesen Sommer in Whistler, gab unter anderem ein Bild von ihm am Einstieg zum Top of the World. Wieso erst Ende August? Ich plane in der ersten Augustwoche zu fliegen dann vier Wochen in BC zu bleiben. So kann ich Crankworks noch mitnehmen 
Werde vermutlich außerdem das Cariboo abgrasen (100&108 MileHouse, Williams Lake), evtl. noch nach Camloops runter und an die Küste fahren. Vielleicht noch nach Vancouver Island. Aber mal sehen was ich so schaffe, will mir keinen Stress machen und flexibel bleiben.
Vermutlich kommt nen Kumpel mit. Bei mir wird es definitiv das ICB, beri dem was der Flug kostete ist kein neues Biken drin


----------



## fabi.e (25. Januar 2014)

Ich war letztes Jahr auch im Juli dort. Aber nur 1 Tag in Whistler zum biken... war da für 3 Wochen in Vancouver.

Dieses Jahr passt es vom Urlaub nicht anders... Crankworx bin ich garnicht so scharf drauf... da sind dann ja eh viele Strecken in Whistler bspw. gesperrt und es ist dann ja auch massig überlaufen... 
Hast du schon Flug gebucht? Von wo fliegst du? Ich hab noch nicht gebucht, stelle mich aktuell auf ca. 1100-1200 € ein. Werde vorraussichtlich vom 16.8 bis 7.9 bleiben. Ist aber noch nicht 100% fix.
Würde auch gerne an den Wochenenden etwas rumreisen z.B: nach Kamloops etc. Muss dann aber wahrscheinlich nen Auto mieten.. bin halt in Whistler fest gebunden in der Woche vormittags!  Ich glaube Vancouver Island würde sich für mich aufgrund der Fahrerei usw. für ein WOchenende gar nicht lohnen.  Allein auf die Insel braucht man mit Fähre und Fahrt von Whistler bestimmt 6 Stunden.

Achso, dann würden sich ja unsere Zeiten sogar überschneiden, wenn du bis Ende AUgust bleibst... Dann sagst mal bescheid, wenn du zufällig noch in Whistler bist!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2014)

Nee, hab noch nix gebucht, werd morgen mal mit meinem Onkel nen Plan machen, der wohnt bei 100Mile. Dann sollte ich zumindest grob wissen wie es mit Auto aussieht etc.
Ich werde wohl grob um den 03.08. Rüber und um den 30. wieder zurück. Ich versuche einen Nonstopflug von Frankfurt oder Amsterdam zu kriegen und da hin von Hannover aus. Gibt auch ein paar Whistler Thread mit ganz brauchbaren Infos.
 Kann mich ja Montag mal per PN melden wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Januar 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich werde aller Vorraussicht Ende August für 3 Wochen in Whistler sein.
> Mein ICB wird aller Vorraussicht, wenn ich es bis dahin nicht gegen eine andere Allzweckwaffe tausche, mitkommen
> ...



wie,was,wer? warum andere alzweckwaffe,was passt denn nicht mehr am ICB? ;-)
Lord Helmchen verkauft seins ja auch.sowas ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadMax167 (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

hoffe das ich in diesem Post hier richtig bin. 

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Enduro (incl. Tourentauglichkeit) für mich was sich nicht als ganz so einfach rausgestellt hat. Unter anderem bin ich nun auf das ICB aufmerksam geworden. 

Meine Frage an die Fahrer dieses Bikes währe ob jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike bei einer Körpergrösse von 195 cm und/oder einem Körpergewicht von 115 bis 120 kg Fahrfertig besitzt. 

Vielen Dank bereits im Vorraus für eure Antworten/Meinungen!


----------



## Pintie (27. Januar 2014)

195 cm / 120 kg ?
entweder viel muskeln oder schlechter BMI 

also ich hab auch 195cm und 100kg. 
mein ICB hat unterdessen 3500 km runter. und ich bin sehr zufrieden was Tourentauglichkeit angeht. 
fürs grobe ist das Teil eh sehr brauchbar. (wobei ich 190/170mm fahre)


----------



## MadMax167 (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

viel Muskeln währe toll. nein eher schlechter bmi und schwere Knochen natürlich #
Hoffe das ich ein paar von den Kilo's dieses Jahr verlieren kann. 

Welche Rahmengröße fährst du bei 195 cm?


----------



## Pintie (27. Januar 2014)

XL
schaut bei meinen 195 dann so aus:


----------



## -Wally- (27. Januar 2014)

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus wie bei Merlin. Ich bin 195cm groß und momentan leider über 100kg schwer, Normalgewicht aber meistens so bei 95kg.
Ich fahre aufgrund meiner kurzen Beine aber eins in L und bin super zufrieden damit. Geht in jeder Hinsicht super, auch wenns heftiger wird.
Bins Anfangs mit Stahlfahrwerk gefahren (MZ Roco TST und 190mm Federweg + Totem RC2 DH an der Front). Wenn man dann den Hinterbau noch auf langen Radstand umbaut fühlts sich an wie ein DH Rad -ist echt interessant. Jetzt bin ich mit nem Luftfahrwerk unterwegs Lyrik und Monarch, und das geht auch verdammt gut. Nur den Monarch müsste ich evtl. mal zum Garantiefall machen, da sich die Druckstufenverstellung fast garnicht bemerkbar macht, laut allem was ich hier gelesen habe sollten die Unterschiede aber ziemlich deutlich ausfallen.


----------



## Pintie (27. Januar 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Nur den Monarch müsste ich evtl. mal zum Garantiefall machen, da sich die Druckstufenverstellung fast garnicht bemerkbar macht, laut allem was ich hier gelesen habe sollten die Unterschiede aber ziemlich deutlich ausfallen.


war bei mir anfangs auch so. hab den dann mal zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut und dann wars viel besser.


----------



## MadMax167 (27. Januar 2014)

sehr informativ bisher, danke euch. Was mich freut ist, das eure Darstellungen auf ein recht robustes Bike schließen lassen. Das ist bei meinem (aktuellen) Gewicht immer ein punkt. Aufgrund meiner Schrittlänge von 93 cm würde ich dann wohl zu XL oder sogar XXL tendieren müssen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Januar 2014)

XL sollte dicke reichen, meins hat neulich jemand mit ca. 2m und 95cm SL Probe gefahren und es passte ihm auf Anhieb.


----------



## icemlmo (27. Januar 2014)

@Merlin7: Fährst du in der flachen Position, heißt flacher Lenkwinkel? Oder ist das bei 190mm Federweg anders einzuordnen.


----------



## Pintie (27. Januar 2014)

bei 190 geht die flache position nicht... 
die flache ist bei 190mm etwas flacher als 170 steil mit kurzem dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemlmo (27. Januar 2014)

Ok, dachte ich mir schon.
Danke!


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. Januar 2014)

Überlege mir vielleicht das ICB 03 zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich bei der Größe sehr unschlüssig. Welche Rahmen fahrt ihr bei *1,81m*?


Info: Mein Lapierre Spicy 916 in "L" (2011) ist mir etwas zu groß.


----------



## icemlmo (27. Januar 2014)

Hängt auch von deiner Schrittlänge ab.
Ich bin mit L sehr zufrieden! Bin 185cm groß, habe eine 92cm Schrittlänge und einen 50mm Vorbau drauf.
Fuhr davor ein YT Wicked in L, das war gefühlt länger und passte nicht ganz.

Aber am besten ist es, du fährst mal Probe. Im Theoretischen kann man das immer schwer sagen, da es auch von deinen Vorlieben abhängt.
Blätter auch mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da gibts ein mehrere Posts über Rahmengrößen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. Januar 2014)

Entspricht der 47er Rahmen Größe "L", habe im Onlineshop nur CM Angaben gefunden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Januar 2014)

Ja, 47 ist L. 50 ist schon XL.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Überlege mir vielleicht das ICB 03 zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich bei der Größe sehr unschlüssig. Welche Rahmen fahrt ihr bei *1,81m*?...



L bei 1,79m...ist aber genau die sehr viel diskutierte Größe hier... 
Wenn dir das Spicy aber nur etwas zu groß ist, ganz klar das L. Kürzere Kettenstrebe (-15mm), deutlich kürzere Sitzstrebe (-30mm) und kürzeres hOR (-11mm) - sollte perfekt passen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. Januar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> L bei 1,79m...ist aber genau die sehr viel diskutierte Größe hier...
> Wenn dir das Spicy aber nur etwas zu groß ist, ganz klar das L. Kürzere Kettenstrebe (-15mm), deutlich kürzere Sitzstrebe (-30mm) und kürzeres hOR (-11mm) - sollte perfekt passen.



Danke schon mal, hat meine Überlegung bestätigt. Sitzrohr ist egal, Kettenstrebe und Oberrohr kommen mir aber ziemlich entgegen beim ICB 03 in "L".


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 195 cm / 120 kg ?
> entweder viel muskeln oder schlechter BMI


----------



## icemlmo (27. Januar 2014)

Mal eine Frage zum Hinterbau: Ich habe gestern gemerkt, dass er ein wenig Spiel hat. Noch nicht krass, aber wenn ich im Stand das Hinterrad senkrecht zu Fahrtrichtung hin und her winde merke ich etwas Spiel.
Eigentlich habe ich alle Lager überprüft, die sind auf jeden Fall fest.
Deshalb meine Vermutung: Muss das Hauptlager von beiden Seiten festgezogen werden? Oder anders, kann man das Hauptlager auch von der Drive-Seite festziehen? Das konnte ich bisher mangels Werkzeug nicht überprüfen.

Falls das nicht geht, weiß ich nicht, woher das Spiel kommt.
Vll jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (27. Januar 2014)

BMI ist für´n Arsch.
Bei 16 % Körperfett auf 177 mit ende 27 habe ich auf 85 Kilo auch schon gut den übergewichtigen Bereich, 27,1.
Also meine Muskeln, werden mir nicht schneller Hypertonus und Diabetes bescheren ;-)


icemlmo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Hinterbau: Ich habe gestern gemerkt, dass er ein wenig Spiel hat. Noch nicht krass, aber wenn ich im Stand das Hinterrad senkrecht zu Fahrtrichtung hin und her winde merke ich etwas Spiel.
> Eigentlich habe ich alle Lager überprüft, die sind auf jeden Fall fest.
> Deshalb meine Vermutung: Muss das Hauptlager von beiden Seiten festgezogen werden? Oder anders, kann man das Hauptlager auch von der Drive-Seite festziehen? Das konnte ich bisher mangels Werkzeug nicht überprüfen.
> 
> ...



Vllt banal, aber auch schonmal die X-12 Achse kontrolliert und die Schraube, die auf der Schaltwerksseite klemmt?


----------



## Kharne (28. Januar 2014)

Wenn der Hinterbau wackelt ist es auch gerne mal das Lager der HR Nabe 
Vonwegen BMI: Ich hatte mit 16 90 Kilo bei grade so 1,80. Laut BMI war ich kurz vor 
Adipositas, dabei hatte ich kein Gramm Fett am Körper...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte mich mal bei der Polizei beworben... ..."polizeidienstuntauglich wegen BMI von 29,5". 
Damals hatte ich 14% Körperfett. 

Grad BMI 30,1. Ich fühl mich auch sterbenselend damit


----------



## bansaiman (28. Januar 2014)

Man kann hier ausnahmsweise nicht sagen,typisch Beamte.Wie gesagt,manche Ärzte verlassen sich auch noch immer zu 100% darauf :-D


----------



## KainerM (28. Januar 2014)

Wenigstens bin ich mit meinen 29,3 nicht alleine


----------



## icemlmo (28. Januar 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Vllt banal, aber auch schonmal die X-12 Achse kontrolliert und die Schraube, die auf der Schaltwerksseite klemmt?



Ja, auch die sitzt bombenfest. Welche Schraube meinst du? Da gibt es einige auf der Schaltwerksseite. 



Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau wackelt ist es auch gerne mal das Lager der HR Nabe
> [...]



Das habe ich auch schon befürchtet, aber noch nicht überprüft. Wenn es wirklich das Lager der Nabe sein sollte, dann wäre das krass. Das Hinterrad ist komplett neu im September gekauft worden. Übrigens eine Hope 2 Pro Evo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Januar 2014)

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte mal Spiel zwischen der Achse der Gabel und der Achse seiner neuen Hope Pro 2. Da könntest du also auch einen Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## MadMax167 (28. Januar 2014)

Jetzt fühle ich mich mit BMI 30,8 auch nicht mehr sooooo alleine 

Wobei der BMI wirklich sogut wie nichts richtiges aussagt da hieraus nicht zu erkennen ist ob derjenige "fett" oder "muskulös" ist. Ist halt ne Zahl zum demotivieren.


----------



## bansaiman (28. Januar 2014)

Naja, jetzt aber genug offtopic von uns dicken Brüdern ;-)


----------



## icemlmo (28. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hatte mal Spiel zwischen der Achse der Gabel und der Achse seiner neuen Hope Pro 2. Da könntest du also auch einen Blick drauf werfen.



Meinst du, dass die Achse fest geschraubt war, aber trotzdem Spiel hatte?
Ich schaue mir das Problem heute Abend noch einmal genauer an.

Mit einem BMI von 21 halte ich mich mal aus der Diskussion raus ...


----------



## bansaiman (28. Januar 2014)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass die Achse fest geschraubt war, aber trotzdem Spiel hatte?
> Ich schaue mir das Problem heute Abend noch einmal genauer an.
> 
> Mit einem BMI von 21 halte ich mich mal aus der Diskussion raus ...



Du HEring!


----------



## KainerM (28. Januar 2014)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Mit einem BMI von 21 halte ich mich mal aus der Diskussion raus ...



Je nachdem wie die Lager in der Nabe ausschauen kann das schon mal passieren. Wenn das z.B. konuslager sind, dann kanns schon sein dass die Achse zwar bombenfest sitzt, aber das Rad trotzdem Spiel hat - dann wackelt eben der Nabenkörper auf der Achse, und geklemmt ist das Ganze nur über die Kontermutern.

mfg


----------



## icemlmo (28. Januar 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie die Lager in der Nabe ausschauen kann das schon mal passieren. Wenn das z.B. konuslager sind, dann kanns schon sein dass die Achse zwar bombenfest sitzt, aber das Rad trotzdem Spiel hat - dann wackelt eben der Nabenkörper auf der Achse, und geklemmt ist das Ganze nur über die Kontermutern.
> 
> mfg


Habe mir das bei der Hope noch nicht näher angesehen.
Wie gesagt, heute Abend gibt's Aktuelles.

@bansaiman: Ich versuche ja alles, aber es wird nicht mehr!


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Januar 2014)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass die Achse fest geschraubt war, aber trotzdem Spiel hatte?
> Ich schaue mir das Problem heute Abend noch einmal genauer an.
> 
> Mit einem BMI von 21 halte ich mich mal aus der Diskussion raus ...


Ja, da war wohl das Problem, dass ungünstige Toleranzen aufeinandergetroffen sind. Die Gabelachse war zu dünn und/oder die Bohrung der Nabe zu groß. 


Scheuert, BMI 20,5 mit ICB02, BMI Ü40


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub statt BMI Vergleich machen wir mal Wadenvergleich - ich biete saisonabhängig 49-51cm  

Grüße,

Stefan

P.S.: On Topic - mit dem Elka noch nicht zufrieden, geht bald zur Nachkorrektur. Aktuell wieder Vivid drin. (schnöder M / M Tune)


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2014)

Würde auch mal die 4Gelenksgelenke genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Würde man wahrscheinlich im Nichtradeingaubauten zustand nichtmal merken wenn sie nur leichtes Spiel haben.

Ich glaub ich hab BMI 0, aber ich weiß auch nicht wie man den ausrechnet 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (28. Januar 2014)

Aktuell hab ich 35,1, okay da müssen noch 19 Kilo runter  Aber selbst wenn 
die weg sind bin ich immernoch bei 29,3... Totaler Bullshit, Normalgewicht bei 
1,80 liegt zwischen 65 und 81 Kilo


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2014)

mein BMI (BierMaßIndex) passt ganz gut ...


----------



## Pintie (28. Januar 2014)

BMI = Bike Masse Index = Bikegewicht / Gänge * Raddurchmesser


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2014)

da bin ich froh ... dann sind es 14,5kg/9Gänge*26" macht BMI=41,8


----------



## icemlmo (28. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> da bin ich froh ... dann sind es 14,5kg/9Gänge*26" macht BMI=41,8


Was ist denn das dann für eine Einheit? kg"/Gänge?!

Habe nochmal genauer überprüft. Viel schlauer bin ich aber hinsichtlich Nabe nicht geworden. Glaube aber kaum, dass dort das Spiel herkommt.
Eine Vermutung ist mir aber gekommen, vor allem weil ich es hier auch schonmal gelesen habe: Horst Link. 
Wurde hier nicht schon einmal davon berichtet, dass die Lager nicht hundertprozentig passen, oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2014)

es gibt ein Austauschset für den Hortstlink ... der originale verschleißt wohl recht schnell.


----------



## icemlmo (29. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke. Dann wende ich mich mal an Carver direkt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Januar 2014)

Hier ist das neue Lagerset:
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/fahrrad-teile/rahmen/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link


----------



## bansaiman (29. Januar 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich glaub statt BMI Vergleich machen wir mal Wadenvergleich - ich biete saisonabhängig 49-51cm
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> ...




Warum willst du eigentlich dein ICB verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Januar 2014)

Kommt drauf an ob ich den Rahmen kriege auf den ich es gerade abgesehen habe - ich verhandel da noch.

Grundsätzlich nervt mich der weiche Hinterbau. Finds lächerlich das ich von meinem Trailbike komme und mein Enduro / Freerider für den Park sich deutlich weicher fährt. Im Vergleich zum bocksteifen 301 halt unangenehm. Klar, ist meckern auf hohem Niveau aber wir sind Mountainbiker... ...das muss erlaubt sein. 

Und verkaufen werd ichs erst wenn ich irgendwann mal den versprochenen Ersatzrahmen kriege, den sollten wir Erstserienkäufer mit den versatzlastigen Wippen ja irgendwann kriegen. Bis dahin geht der ICB dann wohl an die Wand. 

Aber wie gesagt, hängt daran ob ich den Rahmen kriege den ich haben will ... ...und das muss noch alles abgeklärt sein. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (29. Januar 2014)

und ist das so ein geheim projekt das du nicht veraten kannst welche Waffe du willst?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Januar 2014)

Ist noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern das ich den Bock kriege ergo halt ich mich bedeckt.


----------



## Kharne (29. Januar 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich glaub statt BMI Vergleich machen wir mal Wadenvergleich - ich biete saisonabhängig 49-51cm



Keine Ahnung wie groß meiner ist, reicht aber um bei fast jedem Hersteller von Schienbeinprotektoren 
aus der Größentabelle rauszufallen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Januar 2014)

Das Problem kenn ich!


----------



## Kharne (30. Januar 2014)

Bis jetzt hat von diversen probierten nur der O´Neal Sinner in XL gepasst, da hab ich aber sogar noch Luft drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Februar 2014)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hallo liebe ICB Besitzer, ich brauche eure Hilfe,
> Ich möchte mir für mein neues ICB eine gebrauchte Federgabel besorgen und kann leider nicht abschätzen welche Schaftlänge ich mindestens für Rahmengröße M benötige.
> 
> Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch ICB Besitzern am M Rahmen mal nachmessen könnte, (Länge bis Unterkante erster Spacer bzw Vorbau)
> ...



Ich hab es mal rüber geholt.
Hier eine Überschlagsrechnung: Steuerrohrlänge sind 115mm, da der Steuersatz nahezu voll integriert ist baut der kaum auf, ich nehm dafür jetzt mal 10mm an. Klemmhöhe der meisten Vorbauten liegt bei 40-50mm, wir nehmen mal 50. Dann noch 20mm Spacer dazu, um ein wenig variabel zu sein. Macht unterm Strich 195mm, also mit 200mm liegst du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, 190 gehen auch je nach Bauhöhe des Steuersatzes und ob du auf Spacer verzichten kannst. 180 sollten je nach Vorbau auch noch gehen.

Aber ich kann gerne heute Abend mal an meinem XL nachmessen und die Steuerrohrdifferenz runter rechnen.


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe ICB Besitzer, ich brauche eure Hilfe,
Ich möchte mir für mein neues ICB eine gebrauchte Federgabel besorgen und kann leider nicht abschätzen welche Schaftlänge ich mindestens für Rahmengröße M benötige.
Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch ICB Besitzern am M Rahmen mal nachmessen könnte, (Länge bis Unterkante erster Spacer bzw Vorbau)
MfG


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Februar 2014)

Danke,

das wäre nett, die meisten Gabeln im Bikemarkt haben so um die 180 - 190mm, ein zu kurzer Gabelschaft wäre äußerst uncool.

MfG


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Februar 2014)

Mir fällt gerade ein, wird vermutlich erst morgen, ich hab heute Abend noch was vor. Aber muss eh den Schaft mal final kürzen dann mess ich für dich nach.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Februar 2014)

In mein L geht auch ein 185mm Schaft mit nur einem flachen Spacer und dem Spank Vorbau. Bei der Lyrik hatte ich 195mm mit drei Spacern.
Also mit 190 ist man auf der ganz sicheren Seite.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (7. Februar 2014)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hallo liebe ICB Besitzer, ich brauche eure Hilfe,
> Ich möchte mir für mein neues ICB eine gebrauchte Federgabel besorgen und kann leider nicht abschätzen welche Schaftlänge ich mindestens für Rahmengröße M benötige.
> Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch ICB Besitzern am M Rahmen mal nachmessen könnte, (Länge bis Unterkante erster Spacer bzw Vorbau)
> MfG



Moin!
Steuerrohr bei Gr. M = 115mm
Aufbauhöhe Steuersatz = ca. 17mm
Klemmhöhe Vorbau = ca. 4 - 5cm, je nach Modell. Der Megaforce 2 hat 36mm.
Dazu kommen noch Spacer, wenn du welche einbauen willst.
Das ergibt eine minimale Schaftlänge der Gabel von 172mm, und dann wäre noch kein Spacer unterm Vorbau.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Februar 2014)

Ach Hans - Teile sind angekommen!


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Februar 2014)

Ich würde dir aber auf jeden Fall raten wenn möglich noch 2cm Luft für Spacer einzurechnen, es sei den du weißt schon dass du mit dem niedrigen Stack klar kommst. Mir wäre es ohne Spacer zu niedrig, hab jetzt einen konischen 25mm Carbonspacer verbaut (gibt nen hübschen Übergang zwischen Vorbau und dem fetten Steuerrohr) und einen Lenker mit 38mm Rise dran. Bin aber auch sehr lang, gut möglich dass du bei M ohne auskommst.


----------



## Pintie (7. Februar 2014)

welcher / woher? überlege das auch schon länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Februar 2014)

Meinst den Spacer oder den Lenker? Spacer der hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BMQ8GVQ/ref=pe_386171_37038021_TE_M3T1_dp_1 da schein ich wohl einen der letzten abgegriffen zu haben.
Das hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a34444/carbon-spacer-1-1-8-25mm-konisch.html sollte aber der gleiche sein.

Lenker hab ich jetzt den hier http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=3439 verbaut, wird aber noch auf 745mm gekürzt, 775 ist mir definitiv zu breit am Enduro. Dazu noch den Vorbau http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=504 und man hat dank der verdeckten Klemmung eine sehr schön Linie drin.


----------



## Pintie (7. Februar 2014)

ja den spacer hatte ich mir auch angeschaut.
mal schauen wos den günstig gibt


----------



## janifabi (7. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Meinst den Spacer oder den Lenker? Spacer der hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BMQ8GVQ/ref=pe_386171_37038021_TE_M3T1_dp_1 da schein ich wohl einen der letzten abgegriffen zu haben.
> Das hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a34444/carbon-spacer-1-1-8-25mm-konisch.html sollte aber der gleiche sein.
> 
> Lenker hab ich jetzt den hier http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=3439 verbaut, wird aber noch auf 745mm gekürzt, 775 ist mir definitiv zu breit am Enduro. Dazu noch den Vorbau http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=504 und man hat dank der verdeckten Klemmung eine sehr schön Linie drin.



Höhe gewinnen !!


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2014)

das wirkt schon sehr hoch ... 
Ich habe mich an meinen Vorgängerbikes orientiert und komme mit einem 1cm Spacer sehr gut hin.


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Februar 2014)

In mienem ICB in M war die Lyrik mit 180mm Schaft und ich glaube 4x5mm Spacer verbaut. Ich suche gerade eine 55 RC3 Evo mit mindestens 190mm, weil ich mindestens 3cm Spacer unterm Vorbau verbauen will. Das finde ich einfach schöner als ein Lenker mit viel Rise und mein aktueller Lenker mit 20mm ist mit 305g auf 800mm schön leicht. Wieviel Spacerhöhe ist eigentlich maximal zulässig? Gibt es da Vorgaben von Carver oder Marzocchi?

Einen günstigen Spacersatz gibt es hier. Versand kostenlos, aber mit einem Monat Lieferzeit muss man schon rechnen. Wenn den konischen Spacer noch jemand günstiger findet, bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige, der sich über einen Link freut.


----------



## rider1970 (8. Februar 2014)

Geht mir genau andersrum: lieber ein Lenker mit mehr Rise und dafür weniger Spacer...Lowriser oder Flatbar mit ordentlich Spacer drunter sieht für mich optisch immer etwas seltsam aus...
Jedem das seine


----------



## darkJST (8. Februar 2014)

Bei Fox warens glaub max. 30 mm Spacer.


----------



## matou (8. Februar 2014)

Mal eine "doofe" Frage: Warum wollt ihr mit dem Lenker überhaupt so hoch kommen? ...da geht Euch doch eher der Druck auf dem VR verloren. 
Ich hab gestern mein ICB aufgebaut und hab 5mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau und einen Lenker mit 10 mm Rise...evtl werden es noch 10mm Spacer, aber mehr auf keinen Fall.


----------



## rider1970 (8. Februar 2014)

Mir Persöhnlich ist die Front sonst etwas zu tief durch das kurze Steuerrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. Februar 2014)

Moin!
Wir geben keine maximale Spacerbauhöhe vor, sondern verweisen erstmal auf die Angaben der Hersteller.
Macht der Hersteller keine Angaben, sollte man den gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen. Spacertürme von mehr als 4cm halten wir im Enduro-Einsatz für gefährlich und raten davon ab.
Marzocchi gibt 30mm als maximale Spacerbauhöhe an und empfiehlt Vorbauten mit mind. 50mm Klemmhöhe.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Februar 2014)

Vorbauten mit mindestens 50mm Klemmhöhe? Mindestens? 
Da wird die Auswahl aber ganz schön eng, bei Sixpack gibt es z.B. keinen mit mehr als 40.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Vorbauten mit mindestens 50mm Klemmhöhe? Mindestens?
> .



Ja diser Smilie paßt perfekt zu so einer Aussage. Da spende ich Marzocci auch noch drei davon:



G.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Februar 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Geht mir genau andersrum: lieber ein Lenker mit mehr Rise und dafür weniger Spacer...Lowriser oder Flatbar mit ordentlich Spacer drunter sieht für mich optisch immer etwas seltsam aus...
> Jedem das seine



Da geh ich mit... 
Dummerweise sind Carbon Riser in vernünftiger Breite dünn gesät...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Da geh ich mit...
> Dummerweise sind Carbon Riser in vernünftiger Breite dünn gesät...



Der Syntace ist gerade Lieferbar. In 10, 20 und 35mm Rise und 780er Breite in 8 und 12°

http://www.bike-components.de/shop/...=24&filter_manufacturer_id=75&order=name_desc
.

G.


----------



## Kharne (8. Februar 2014)

Du meinst eher 5, 10 und 18mm, hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Du meinst eher 5, 10 und 18mm, hm?



Ne....aber der 10ner hat nur 760 Breite.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37636_Vector-Carbon-High10-Lenker-Modell-2014.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36539_Vector-Carbon-High20-Lenker.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36540_Vector-Carbon-High35-Lenker.html

G.


----------



## Kharne (8. Februar 2014)

Ich frag nur, weil du 35mm schreibst. Wo??


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich frag nur, weil du 35mm schreibst. Wo??



Wie wo, steh gerade am Schlauch? Der High35 hat doch 35. 

G.


----------



## Kharne (8. Februar 2014)

Ach ich war bei den Alulenkern...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Februar 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Mal eine "doofe" Frage: Warum wollt ihr mit dem Lenker überhaupt so hoch kommen? ...da geht Euch doch eher der Druck auf dem VR verloren.
> Ich hab gestern mein ICB aufgebaut und hab 5mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau und einen Lenker mit 10 mm Rise...evtl werden es noch 10mm Spacer, aber mehr auf keinen Fall.



Lass mich raten, du bist irgendwas um 1,70 mit M-Rahmen?  Wenn ich ohne Spacer und 10mm Rise fahre hab ich bei meiner Größe ne Sattelüberhöhung, da wird ein CC-Bike aus den 90ern neidisch. Selbst mit 38mm Rise und 25mm Spacer hab ich noch eine ordentliche Überhöhung, komme aber ganz gut mit klar.


----------



## matou (8. Februar 2014)

Nö, 192cm mit XL Rahmen...Sattelüberhöhung ist bei mir mit ausgezogener Stütze immer ganz ordentlich gegeben...da mir das ICB als Enduro aber vor allem bergab Spaß machen soll hat sich diese Spacerhöhe ergeben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ohne Spacer vor allem eins wenn ich oben ankomme: Rückenschmerzen. Und Bergab dann definitiv weniger Spaß. Mit ner 150er Gabel fühlt es sich Bergab sogar so an als würde ich bald vorne rüber gehen. Aber da ist halt jeder so anders wie beim Sattel.

Wenn du es gestern aufgebaut hast, hast du es schon ausführlich Probe gefahren? Denn mit >1,90 haben hier die wenigsten weniger als 2cm Spacer drin. Mir fällt nur Eisbein ein, aber der macht durch den Einsatzbereich einiges anders.


----------



## PiR4Te (8. Februar 2014)

Macht mir keine Angst... ich will mit dem Teil auch mal eine Transalp fahren..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Februar 2014)

Mit 2,5cm und High Rise fahr ich auch 1000hm am Stück. (wenn es die Beine mitmachen...) Aber ohne das wären es halt 3-4cm mehr Überhöhung, und das macht MEIN Rücken nicht mit, bin ja keine zwanzig mehr 

So sieht das aus bei 93cm Schrittlänge, 25mm Spacer und 20mm Rise. 0°-Vorbau.


----------



## matou (8. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber da ist halt jeder so anders wie beim Sattel.


Ja, absolut. 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn du es gestern aufgebaut hast, hast du es schon ausführlich Probe gefahren? Denn mit >1,90 haben hier die wenigsten weniger als 2cm Spacer drin. Mir fällt nur Eisbein ein, aber der macht durch den Einsatzbereich einiges anders.



Eine kurz & knackig Runde. Die Cockpithöhe habe ich 1:1 vom alten Bike übernommen...das hat sich vom Wohlfühlfaktor heute schon ganz gut angefühlt und wieder bestätigt. Die Spacerhöhe wurde bei mir auch erst mit der Zeit immer niedriger. Aber wie oben schon bestätigt, da ist halt scheinbar jeder anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (8. Februar 2014)

Oder du hast das Glück nicht so elendelange Haxen zu haben und dafür nen längeren Oberkörper. Ich merke die höhere Sattelüberhöhung im Vergleich zum HT schon deutlich im Nacken und den Armen auf längeren Touren. Scheiß Unförmigkeit mit 193/97


----------



## icemlmo (9. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> [...]
> So sieht das aus bei 93cm Schrittlänge, 25mm Spacer und 20mm Rise. 0°-Vorbau.


Das ist fahrbar?! Kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, sicher ist das fahrbar, aber mit 18mm mehr Rise ist es etwas angenehmer. Ein wirklich annähernd ausgeglichenes Niveau, wie man es z.B. bei M-Rahmen oft sieht, wird man mit der Steuerrohrlänge bei 93cm Schrittlänge kaum hin bekommen. Damit muss man sich bei mehr als 1,90 arrangieren.
Wenn ich ein Bild mit ausgefahrener Stütze in den Allmountain/Enduro-Thread stelle wird mir oft gesagt der Rahmen wäre zu klein. Bei XL.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, sicher ist das fahrbar, aber mit 18mm mehr Rise ist es etwas angenehmer. Ein wirklich annähernd ausgeglichenes Niveau, wie man es z.B. bei M-Rahmen oft sieht, wird man mit der Steuerrohrlänge bei 93cm Schrittlänge kaum hin bekommen. Damit muss man sich bei mehr als 1,90 arrangieren.
> Wenn ich ein Bild mit ausgefahrener Stütze in den Allmountain/Enduro-Thread stelle wird mir oft gesagt der Rahmen wäre zu klein. Bei XL.



So isses undas gilt genauso noch für L Rahmen.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Februar 2014)

Ihr könnt ja mal in meinem Fotoalbum stöbern. Da findet ihr Fotos von meinem Trance X in XL. Da war das Steuerrohr so lang, dass Giant einfach den Gabelschaft nicht gekürzt und noch 35mm Spacer drauf geworfen hat. Ging mit dem eher steilen LW noch, war im nachhinein aber auch nicht die Erfüllung. Und selbst da war noch eine leichte Sattelüberhöhung vorhanden!
Oder man macht es wie mein Kumpel mit der Fanes (hatte vorher auch nen Trance X) und wirft sich 4 oder 5cm Spacer drunter plus Lenker mit 38er Rise. Er weigert sich auch standhaft mal weniger Spa er zu testen. Dass sich das noch gut fährt bergab glaub ich dann doch nicht mehr so richtig...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2014)

Mein Torque hat einen Stack von 645mm, da reicht 1/2" Rise ohne Spacer bei Schrittlänge 100cm.
Dafür ist es aber mit nem Reach von 425mm extrem kurz....gut geeignet für Leute mit langen Beinen und kurzen Armen .

Das ICB ist ja eher für Kurzbeinige mit Affenarmen [email protected] hat mir sein Leid geklagt mit 106cm Schrittlänge .

Erstaunlich finde ich, dass trotz des niedrigen Tretlagers beim ICB nur ein Stack von 611mm rauskommt.

Da müsste ich also schon 3,5cm Spacer unterpacken, aber meine Gabel gibt ja nur 1,5cm her, da sie aufs Torque abgelängt ist.
Dabei hat das Torque doch mit 355mm ein recht hohes Tretlager.......oder rechne ich da falsch?

Na wird sich alles klären, wenn ich irgendwann mal einen Rahmen hab.


----------



## HolziMSP (16. Februar 2014)

Servus, 
Ich bin 190cm und habe eine schrittlänge von 92cm und wil mir das icb 01 zulegen.
In der sufu hab ich nichts brauchbares zur größe gefunden.
Die frage ist jetzt ob ich 50cm oder 53 cm rahmengröße wählen soll.
Wäre sehr dankbar für meinungen, da ich mir nur ungern die falsche größe bestellen würde


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr mit exakt den gleichen Abmessungen (+/- 1cm) ein XL/50cm, passt (mir) super, größer dürfte es auf keinen Fall. Mit 50er Vorbau, 755er Lenker mit 38mm Rise und 25mm Spacer habe ich jetzt auch eine gut ausbalancierte Sitzposition gefunden.


----------



## HolziMSP (16. Februar 2014)

Vielen dank, jetz kann ich den abend ausklingen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls am überlegen mir ein ICB zuzulegen. Mir stellt sich auch die Frage nach der Rahmengröße. Bin 1.86m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm. Meint ihr 50cm oder eher kleiner?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Februar 2014)

Hmm, Schwierig. Bist 5cm kleiner als ich, hast dabei aber 4cm kürzere Beine, müsstest vom Oberkörper ungefähr so lang sein wie ich. Dass heißt du könntest mit 50cm/XL klar kommen aber vielleicht wird dir dann das Sitzrohr zu lang. Das könnte nach meinem Geschmack schon manchmal 2cm kürzer... 
Aus welcher Ecke kommst du? Vielleicht ergibt sich ja ne Möglichkeit zum Probefahren.


----------



## Maas89 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich komme aus der Ecke Karlsruhe  Also mein jetztiges Cube Stereo ist ein 20" Zoll, darauf fühle ich mich eigentlich ganz wohl aber bin noch nicht wirklich was vergleichbares gefahren. Wahrscheinlich wird es dieses Jahr noch nichts mit dem ICB aber ich könnte ja schonmal in eine XXL Filiale gehen und probefahren sobald das 2014er raus ist. 

Meinst du mit einem kürzen Vorbei wäre da was zu machen? Ich fahre eigentlich hauptsächlich Touren damit aber im Bike Urlaub gehts dann hauptsächlich Berg ab. Jetzt kein Bike Park aber solche Sachen wie Ischgl


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Februar 2014)

Ich sagte ja, das Oberrohr dürfte wenig probleme mach bei XL, ich fahr nen 50er Vorbau, bei dir dann vielleicht nen 40er. Nur wenn das Sitzrohr ,gerade wenn es richtig steil wird, zu lang ist nervt es halt auch. Da seh ich bei dir fast die größeren Probleme. Deshalb wäre in dem Fall mal Probefahren ne gute Sache.
Auf meinem Rad fühlte sich auch jemand pudelwohl der einige Zentimeter größer ist als ich. Von daher geht bei dir die Tendenz dann vielleicht doch eher zu L. Aber wirklich einen schlüssigen Rat hab ich da nicht, das dürfte in erster Linie von persönlichen Präferenzen abhängen, zumal das ICB schon ein ziemlich langer Bock ist. Wenn du es wendiger haben willst wäre das L die bessere Wahl. Sofern du bequem drauf passt.


----------



## icemlmo (18. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mich da nur zitieren 


icemlmo schrieb:


> Hängt auch von deiner Schrittlänge ab.
> Ich bin mit L sehr zufrieden! Bin 185cm groß, habe eine 92cm Schrittlänge und einen 50mm Vorbau drauf.
> Fuhr davor ein YT Wicked in L, das war gefühlt länger und passte nicht ganz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maas89 (18. Februar 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe  Dann wird es darauf hinaus laufen nach Mannheim zu fahren und mal Probe zu sitzen. Ich hoffe zu dem Zeitpunkt wo es ernst wird sind auch noch welche verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2014)

so, heute endlich die erste Testfahrt gemacht ... die Pike bekommt, obwohl sie noch nicht eingefahren ist, schon mal volle Punktzahl.
Der Rocco war etwas aufwendiger abzustimmen, passt und flufft aber jetzt auch richtig fein ...


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Februar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> ...
> Der Rocco war etwas aufwendiger abzustimmen, passt und flufft aber jetzt auch richtig fein ...



TST?


----------



## -Wally- (18. Februar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> so, heute endlich die erste Testfahrt gemacht ... die Pike bekommt, obwohl sie noch nicht eingefahren ist, schon mal volle Punktzahl.
> Der Rocco war etwas aufwendiger abzustimmen, passt und flufft aber jetzt auch richtig fein ...



So ist schön! Bin auf die Pike gespannt, und wie sich dein TST Air gegen meinen Coil schlägt. So...und jetzt werd ich dem Bock auch nochmal die Sporen geben...


----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2014)

ja ist ein TST Air 

Hab aber gerade festgestellt, das ich trotz Hubers wieder Spiel am Dämpfer habe ....


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Februar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> ja ist ein TST Air
> 
> Hab aber gerade festgestellt, das ich trotz Hubers wieder Spiel am Dämpfer habe ....



Willkommen im Club - das Problem hatte ich bei meinem TST auch. Bei zwei anderen Rocos hat alles funktioniert, auch mit den Buchsen, die am TST nicht wollten.
Stefan Huber hatte mir auch geschrieben, das er bei den Rocos verzweifeln könnte, da gibt es wohl ordenlich Differenzen.


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

aha ... dann werde ich dam mal noch eine klassiches Gleitlager testen ... *grrrr* warum kann das nicht einfach funktionieren ...


----------



## Pintie (19. Februar 2014)

ich teste gerade alternative igus gleitlager....
haben minimal mehr reibung, ziehen aber viel mehr Wasser als die igludur J. 
d.h. wenn man die paar minuten in 60° Wasser legt werden die dicker. 
beseitigt dann das spiel.


----------



## Maas89 (19. Februar 2014)

Wie siehts denn mit der Verwendung von Nadellagern aus? Gibts komplett abgedichtet, sind somit völlig wartungsfrei, haben ein kleines Losbrechmoment was ein besseres Ansprechverhalten mit sich bringt und dürften weniger kosten wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Februar 2014)

Für Nadellager ist die Drehbewegung meistens nicht groß genug. In dem Einsatzfall sind immer die gleichen Nadeln an ungefähr den selben Stellen im Einsatz. Kann schnell dazu führen dass sich die in den Käfig einarbeiten.


----------



## Maas89 (19. Februar 2014)

Das gleiche passiert dir doch aber an deinem Gleitlager auch oder nicht? Hier arbeitet sich die Welle ebenfalls in die Kunststoffbuchse bis sie nichtmehr rund ist und dann gibts auch Spiel. Das mit dem Nadellager war nur ein Gedanke von mir da diese ja bekannt sind das sie große Kräfte aufnehmen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (19. Februar 2014)

und gleitlager tauschen dauert 15 sekunden, kostet 50cent...

neue Nadelager sind da gut. nach der erstren ausfahrt sind gleitlager vorne...


----------



## Maas89 (19. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## bansaiman (19. Februar 2014)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der Verwendung von Nadellagern aus? Gibts komplett abgedichtet, sind somit völlig wartungsfrei, haben ein kleines Losbrechmoment was ein besseres Ansprechverhalten mit sich bringt und dürften weniger kosten wenn ich mich nicht täusche.




Also da kann ich cnith aus eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen, aber nachedem, was man viel liest, sind die Gleitlager aus Kunsstoff am besten, zumal eben auch gut schlagresistent. Außerdem.... NAdellager sollen billiger sein als 2 Huber Plastiklager für insgesamt 5 € bzw Igus?


----------



## Pintie (19. Februar 2014)

also der Huber verbaut die Igus JSI-0809-08   1/2" x 1/2" x 19/32" das sind die gelben.
im unterschied zu original buchsen sind die vom huber im hundertstel bereich dicker. da sollten die Teile normal spielfrei sein.
bei z.b. RS original buchsen ist es hilfreich die Igus Lager bei 60° in Wasser etwas zu kochen. die nehmen 2-3 % Wasser auf und werden minimal dicker. 
bei mir hat das gereicht damit es spielfrei ist.

Im Moment teste ich die Igus GSI-0809-08 (grau schwarz). 
Die nehmen deutlich mehr Wasser auf. werden also schon dicker. Sind damit absolut Spielfrei. Vom Datenblatt haben die mehr Reibung. in real ist das nicht zu spüren. 

Werde da nächste Woche mal was dazu schreiben.

Die Kosten bei Igus sind halt immer sehr nach stückzahl. 2 Stück mit porto sind schnell 10€.... nimmt man 100 sinds noch 35 cent pro stück


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

warte auf deine Rückmeldung ... ich will das Bike über die Trails quälen, ohne Spiel am Dämpfer ....


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2014)

hab gestern noch mal ein anderes Gleitlager verbaut ... kleine Proberunde gedreht ... bis jetzt kein Spiel.
Also scheinen die Hubers auch einige Tolleranzen zu haben.


----------



## Pintie (21. Februar 2014)

die gleitlager selber eher....


----------



## bansaiman (23. Februar 2014)

Gibt es was besch+++++ als wenn so ein geieles Wetter ist und man technisch am Rad festhängt.
Habe gerade auf 1*Mirfe umgerüstet und die kEttenlinie stimmt nciht. Müsste im Grunde nur vorne rechts den Spacer unterm Tretlager nach links setzen und es müsste stimmen. So fliegt mir gerade immer die  Kette vom KB, wenn ich auf Mirfe schalte; sogar im stehen im Handbetrieb. Jetzt finde ich nur meinen verdammten Tretlager schlüssel nicht 
andere idee jemand? Ich meine,mir fällt keine Vernünftige ein, aber vllt übersehe ich etwas.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2014)

Einfach heut nicht mal aufs Mirfe Schalten und den Fehler erst morgen nach der Arbeit in Ruhe beheben 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (23. Februar 2014)

Werd mal genauer, vielleicht kann ich helfen. Fliegt die Kette vom Ritzel oder vom KB?
Könnte vielleicht auch an der Kettenspannung liegen. Ich hab mich mithilfe von Kabelbindern an die optimale Kettenspannung herangetastet. Ansonsten stellst du ja die Begrenzung über die beiden Schrauben am Schaltwerk ein.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Februar 2014)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Werd mal genauer, vielleicht kann ich helfen. Fliegt die Kette vom Ritzel oder vom KB?
> Könnte vielleicht auch an der Kettenspannung liegen. Ich hab mich mithilfe von Kabelbindern an die optimale Kettenspannung herangetastet. Ansonsten stellst du ja die Begrenzung über die beiden Schrauben am Schaltwerk ein.



Ich schrieb doch, sie fliegt vom KB, also vorne ;-)
Zuviel Querlauf von hinten nach links, logischerweise, wenns aufm MIrfe 42 T liegt und nach ein bisschen Kurbeln, rutsch die Kette lks an den Zähnen vorbei und rutscht runter Richtung Tretlager :-(
Also spacer rechts weg und nach lks, damit das KB weiter nach links kommt. Hätte ich die Zeit oder besser den kompletten Kram da, um sofort ne Art Kettenführung zu bauen, die ich an der Umwerfer aufnahme anbringen könnte, würde ich das machen. Aber ich denke, mit sowas werde ich ohnehin noch zusätzlich früher oder später kommen ;-)


----------



## younox (23. Februar 2014)

Frag doch mal doriuscrow. Der fährt das Ritzel mit nem Wolftooth Blatt und es scheint zu funktionieren ..


----------



## doriuscrow (23. Februar 2014)

30er wolftooth - welches ja ganz leicht nach links gespacert ist - funktioniert anstandslos. Und das ohne grosses probieren oder einstellen.
Was für ein KB hast Du drauf?


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2014)

man müsste das mal live sehen ... evt reicht auch einfach die Kettenspannung nicht aus. Die Kette kann dadurch mehr aufschwingen und legt sich dann nicht sauber auf.
Vielleicht hab ich ea ja überlesen, aber waf für Komponenten hast Du im Antriebsstrang verbaut?


----------



## bansaiman (23. Februar 2014)

Hinten und vorne mirfe.jetzt nen dünnen statt des vorher verbauten dicken spacers rechts.außerdem hat ein kettenglied geklemmt,was ich jetzt auf normales maß geweitet habe und das kettenschloss hat so geklemmt,dass es ebenfalls nicht aufs kb rutschen konnte.jetzt läufts.aber inzwischen sind meine Kopfschmerzen so groß,dass größere Anstrengung keinen Spaß machen würde.bzw.sich bewegen reicht gerade schon.daher ist Schluss für heute :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. Februar 2014)

ich fahr 1x9 und hab das problem nicht...

vorne 22 hinten 11-34, zee schaltwerk. Schon komisch


----------



## f4lkon (24. Februar 2014)

1x9 kann man auch mit Holzkettenblättern und Gummikette fahren das funktioniert immer


----------



## Eisbein (24. Februar 2014)

naja, weniger schräg läuft die kette deswegen ja auch nicht


----------



## f4lkon (24. Februar 2014)

Natürlich. Ich meinte das auch positiv. Bin auch mal ne Zeit 1x9 mit 26er KB gefahren. Das war einfach ein sorglos Setup. Leider hat mir die Übersetzung nicht gereicht.


----------



## Makke (24. Februar 2014)

ich bin auch von 1x9 wieder zurück auf 2x9 ... mir war das alles zu kompromislastig ... 

Hab heute endlich die erste Trailtestrunde drehn können ... bin schon begeistert, wobei die Pike einiges an Umstellung bedarf, da sie wirklich gut im Federweg stehen bleibt und daher mehr Druck benötigt und verträgt ...
Ansonsten alles prima ...


----------



## f4lkon (24. Februar 2014)

Ne auf alles mit Umwerfer möchte ich nicht zurück. Fahre zufrieden ne 1x10 Mirfecombo.

Ja die Pike gefällt mir auch super. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich die Durolux vergessen  Wollte erst auf die Mattoc warten aber das exponierte Luftventil ist ein Nogo!


----------



## Makke (24. Februar 2014)

hatte vorher (und ist jetzt im SX-Trail) ne X-Fusion Vengance HLR. Die ist etwas schwerer, funktioniert aber sehr ähnlich und ist zudem seeehr wuchtig in der Optik.

Wir haben hier ein recht unterschiedliches Gelände, sehr lange Flachstrecken zum Treten und dann in den Wäldern doch knackige Anstiege. Da ist mir, mit 1x9 keine vernünftige Übersetzen eingefallen. Und der Umstieg auf 1x10 ist mir zu teuer und 1x11 sowieso ...
Zumal diese 1xhastenichtgesehen Geshcihten auch einen höheren Verschleiß mit sich bringen ...

Am Ende ist das alles eine recht persönliche Entscheidung ... wie fast alles im Leben ...


----------



## jr.tobi87 (24. Februar 2014)

Suche einen M oder L Rahmen zum Größencheck.

Städte Ulm, Stuttgart, Augsburg und evtl. Mainz.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> hatte vorher (und ist jetzt im SX-Trail) ne X-Fusion Vengance HLR. Die ist etwas schwerer, funktioniert aber sehr ähnlich und ist zudem seeehr wuchtig in der Optik.
> 
> *Wir haben hier ein recht unterschiedliches Gelände, sehr lange Flachstrecken zum Treten und dann in den Wäldern doch knackige Anstiege. *Da ist mir, mit 1x9 keine vernünftige Übersetzen eingefallen. Und der Umstieg auf 1x10 ist mir zu teuer und 1x11 sowieso ...
> Zumal diese 1xhastenichtgesehen Geshcihten auch einen höheren Verschleiß mit sich bringen ...
> ...



Eben und ich schau aus dem fenster und hab 1800hm berg vor mir  Da gehts (mehr oder weniger steil) hoch und meistens so steil bergab, dass ich nicht kurbeln muss  
Aber für meine Exkursion im Sommer in den Apennin werd ich wohl auch auf 2x9 umsteigen.


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Eben und ich schau aus dem fenster und hab 1800hm berg vor mir  Da gehts (mehr oder weniger steil) hoch und meistens so steil bergab, dass ich nicht kurbeln muss



hmmm ... glaub ich nicht. Werde ich wohl mit einem Termin vor Ort persönlich prüfen müssen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2014)

glaubst die 1800hm nicht? (stimmt, ist gelogen, teilweise auch 2000hm  )
Was die trails angeht, da bist herzlich eingeladen mir zu zeigen wo man da kurbeln kann


----------



## kopis (25. Februar 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Suche einen M oder L Rahmen zum Größencheck.
> 
> Städte Ulm, Stuttgart, Augsburg und evtl. Mainz.



Hi,

hab einen L Rahmen in Reutlingen


----------



## arghlol (25. Februar 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Suche einen M oder L Rahmen zum Größencheck.
> 
> Städte Ulm, Stuttgart, Augsburg und evtl. Mainz.


Eins in L und Mainz könnte ich anbieten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Februar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> glaubst die 1800hm nicht? (stimmt, ist gelogen, teilweise auch 2000hm  )
> Was die trails angeht, da bist herzlich eingeladen mir zu zeigen wo man da kurbeln kann


Bei dem was du mir gezeigt hast. Öhm. Naja, kurz oberhalb der Hungerburg. Wo wir Fotos gemacht haben. Da hab ich bestimmt 50m gekurbelt.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2014)

darum "meistens"


----------



## jr.tobi87 (25. Februar 2014)

@kopis Top! Melde mich die Tage mal bei dir.

@arghlol Danke, aber Reutlingen passt doch ein wenig besser.


----------



## fabi.e (26. Februar 2014)

Moin,
hat von euch schonmal jemand die *Rock Shox Reverb Stealth Connectamajig*  in seinem ICB verbaut? Mir geht es speziell um die Connectamijig Kupplung... passt die durch die Öffnung im Sitzrohr? Habe Sie mir mal bestellt...


----------



## Pintie (26. Februar 2014)

nein musst aufbohren.


----------



## fabi.e (26. Februar 2014)

Ernsthaft?  son mist...
Verliere ich dadurch meine Garantie? Beeinträchtigt es die Stabilität? 
Hast du es schon gemacht? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. Februar 2014)

bei mir war die ja "dabei". musste also auch nachträglich einbauen.

wobei es so ist das wenn du die leitung kürzt dann kannst sie ja durchstecken. 
loch muss etwa 1mm größer werden. von der stabilität würd ich mir keine gedanken machen


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe es mit einer Rundfeile etwas erweitert, mehr als ein mm ist es wirklich nicht. Sieht auch sauber aus und da es sowieso ein angeschweißtes Element ist mach ich mir wegen der Haltbarkeit keine Sorgen.


----------



## fabi.e (26. Februar 2014)

Besten dank für eure Erfahrungsberichte! Ich werde es auch mal mit der rundfeile versuchen!  danke! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pintie (26. Februar 2014)

mit der blauen Bosch gehts schneller


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Februar 2014)

Ja, mir ist danach auch der Dremel eingefallen...


----------



## fabi.e (26. Februar 2014)

Wie habt ihr das mit der zugverlegung gemacht? Diese 3er Halterungen am Unterrohr sind bei mir schon durch HR Bremse und die beiden schaltzüge belegt. Gibt es die auch als 4er Halterungen? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoloplayer (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,
bei Fahrrad XXL gibt es die 4er Halter zu bestellen: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/catalog/product/view/id/55966/

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2014)

Wow, ham sie´s endlich geschafft? Ich hab meine noch üben Hans für lau gekriegt


----------



## olsche (27. Februar 2014)

Moin, ich will ja mal hoffen das die bei den neuen Rahmen dabei sind...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Makke (27. Februar 2014)

bei mir war alles dabei ... und zwar in sehr reichlicher Stückzahl ...


----------



## fabi.e (27. Februar 2014)

Sind wohl einige früh aufsteher hier  wo ihr das so sagt, fällt mir ein, das ich mal nen Briefumschlag von fxxl bekommen hab! Das müssten die sein 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makke (27. Februar 2014)

war noch garnicht im Bett ...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2014)

_OO

Da hat das ICB 03 `14 aber kläglich versagt im aktuellen Test der BIKE  vorletzter Platz nur aufgrund der guten Parts, zu weicher Rahmen, zu hohes Tretlager, zu flacher Lenkwinkel (mit Pike 63° ! ) - unfahrbar am Gardasee  ...

Testsieger übrigens das Fanes.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2014)

Finde ich irgendwie cool. 
Zu hohes Tretlager? Mit negativem sag Gefahren oder was?!
Blindfische...


----------



## Pintie (28. Februar 2014)

ja zu hohes Tretlager ist auch das was mich immer stört... kopfschüttel...


----------



## Makke (28. Februar 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _OO
> 
> Da hat das ICB 03 `14 aber kläglich versagt im aktuellen Test der BIKE  vorletzter Platz nur aufgrund der guten Parts, zu weicher Rahmen, zu hohes Tretlager, zu flacher Lenkwinkel (mit Pike 63° ! ) - unfahrbar am Gardasee  ...
> 
> Testsieger übrigens das Fanes.



auch im Enduromagazin hat es einiges am Glanz verloren ... aber das ist auch alles sehr subjektiv.
Das ein Fanes im Bike-Magazin ganz oben steht ist doch klar ...
Und das Fanes ist im Hinterbau um einiges wabbeliger als das ICB ... und den Lenkwinkel kann man anpassen, das haben die Vollpforsten von der Bike nur nicht begriffen ...

Das Rad hat Vor- und Nachtteile, aber in der Summe ... immer noch top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2014)

Ah sorry hatte FREERIDE und BIKE gwürfelt, beide grad überflogen.
Logischerweise hat das Cube Fritz gewonnen im Test der Bike, da die Uphillqualitäten und die Lenkwinkel nach Geschmack der Tester waren.

In der FREERIDE hat das Tyee mit seinem 64er Lenkwinkel auch nicht allen Testern gefallen, nicht jeder mag wohl das Chopper-Fahrgefühl.

Der Lenwinkel war in der steilen Stellung so flach!!!


----------



## olsche (28. Februar 2014)

Hohes Tretlager?
Das heisst wenn ich denen von der Bike mein SanAndreas hinstelle fallen die sofort um?

Gruß,
Olsche

P.S.: Die hatten bestimmt ein 26" und konnten deshalb nicht mehr mit fahren...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2014)

nene 27.5 ...die FREERIDE hält ja noch gegen den 27.5 Trend, aber bei der BIKE gehts nicht ohne.


----------



## rider1970 (1. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _OO
> 
> Da hat das ICB 03 `14 aber kläglich versagt im aktuellen Test der BIKE  vorletzter Platz nur aufgrund der guten Parts, zu weicher Rahmen, zu hohes Tretlager, zu flacher Lenkwinkel (mit Pike 63° ! ) - unfahrbar am Gardasee  ...
> 
> Testsieger übrigens das Fanes.



Hab ich auch gerade gelesen. Lt. Carver war das wohl ein Vorserienmodell mit noch nicht passender Geo.
Fanes war übrigens nicht dabei, dafür das Teibun


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2014)

wenn man topfebene s1 trails zum testen fährt, ist klar das der Lenkwinkel möglicherweise zu flach ist. 
Tretlager noch tiefer machen?! ich berühr ja jetzt schon hin und wieder die wurzeln beim bergauf fahren. 

Naja, wer sich von sowas beeinflussen lässt, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen. Mir treibt der anblick des ICB's jeden Morgen ein Grinsen ins Gesicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2014)

So wie das aussieht haben die am 601 und Busatte getestet.
Dass Carver_Bikes einen Vorserienrahmen des icb03 geschickt haben, mag ja sein, aber wenn man doch weiss, dass die Horstlinklager kaputt gehen macht man doch wenigstens die aktuellen rein. Die waren nämlich nach zwei Abfahrten durch.
Hier nochmals die Testdaten:
Rahmengewicht 3250gr
Steifigkeit 54.7 (weit schlechtester Wert)
Tretlager 360 bei 27.5
Lenkwinkel 63 bzw 64 mit Pike

Ob die sich da echt beim Schweissen vertan haben?


----------



## cmi (1. März 2014)

Im Supermarkt mal angeschaut: sehr geil das Testergebnis: 1x super, 6x sehr gut, 1x gut


----------



## Makke (1. März 2014)

Leute ... lasst die alle quatschen wasse wollen. Geht raus und lasst das ICB über die Trails surfen ... habt Spaß. Das Gelaber ist doch nur purer Neid!!! 
Heute den 3. Ausflug mit der Black Paerl unternommen ... alles prima!!!


----------



## olsche (1. März 2014)

Sag ich ja...
Wenn ich nach den Zeitungen gehen würde könnte ich definitiv nicht mehr fahren.
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (1. März 2014)

... das schlimme ist ja, das 26"-Bikes, wenn man Tests glauben schenkt, ja überhaupt nicht funktionieren ... komisch, das ich noch immer Spaß damit habe ...


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. März 2014)

Ich habe es erst gestern so zusammengefasst:


> *Ich*:
> Und der Reifenstapel in meinem Fahrradzimmer sagt: "Schei$$ auf größere Laufräder!"
> Tatsache ist: Die "Vorteile" brauche ich nicht. Ich habe Fahrtechnik gelernt und Sekundengefikke ist mir auch egal - ich fahre selten auf Zeit und seltenst gegen Andere. Weniger Gewicht, stabilere Laufräder und verdammt kurze Kettenstreben finde ich dagegen sehr schön. In ein paar Jahren werde ich sehen, wo der Markt angekommen ist. Aber bis auf Weiteres bleibe ich "oldschool"...


----------



## Makke (1. März 2014)

was soll ich sagen ... ich würde es nicht besser formulieren können ...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (1. März 2014)

> komisch, das ich noch immer Spaß damit habe ...



Bist du sicher das du noch Spaß am Fahren hast ?
Bedenke: laut den diversen "Tests" in den Magazinen riskierst du Leib und Leben mit 26" Rädern !


----------



## Makke (1. März 2014)

dies ist wohl ein Risiko, das ich bereit bin einzugehen .... naja, wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt ...


----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2014)

No risk no fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (2. März 2014)

Wenn ich das so lese wunder ich mich schon. Mir schein das Carver wirklich wenig Interesse am Erfolg des ICB's hat, schade. Sonst schickt man doch keinen Vorserien-Rahmen mit bekannten Schwächen zu einem Test. Und Bike-Bravo hin oder her. Wenn einer überlegt sich das Teil zu kaufen wird ihn der Test nicht gerade dazu beflügeln...


----------



## Kharne (2. März 2014)

Denen wird das Bike herzlichst egal sein, nachdem es dieses Jahr noch weniger gibt als letztes.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (2. März 2014)

Ich hab meinen ICB  Rahmen sehr schnell wieder verkauft....


----------



## Paramedicus (2. März 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen ICB  Rahmen sehr schnell wieder verkauft....




Warum?


----------



## Makke (2. März 2014)

Ich befürchte, daß das Projekt ICB bei Carver sterben wird. Alle Entwickler und Projektleute sind weg und Carver selbst will/kann nicht begreifen, was man hier für ein Potential hat ... 



Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen ICB  Rahmen sehr schnell wieder verkauft....


... eine solche Aussage, ohne eine Begründung einfach im Raum stehen zu lassen, finde ich eher merkwürdig.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, daß das Projekt ICB bei Carver sterben wird. Alle Entwickler und Projektleute sind weg und Carver selbst will/kann nicht begreifen, was man hier für ein Potential hat ...
> 
> 
> ... eine solche Aussage, ohne eine Begründung einfach im Raum stehen zu lassen, finde ich eher merkwürdig.



Ja traurig. 
Auch wenn ich zB das Fanes eher hässlich finde, so wurde es doch konsequent weiterentwickelt nach Stefans Weggang. Wenn ich da an die Anfänge zurückdenke, auwei. Wenn das ICB in so einem Stadium verharrt, wäre es echt schad.


----------



## cmi (2. März 2014)

Mir gibt zu denken, dass sich "der Neue" nach knapp 2 Wochen noch nicht gemeldet hat. Es beginnt nun bald die "heiße Phase" für 2014 und keiner greifbar. Ich werd wohl mal ne Mail an Carver schreiben und nachfragen. Ob es so unbürokratische Aktionen für schlechte Teile wie bei Hans ("schick ich dir per Post") noch gibt bezweifele ich aber auch irgendwie :/


----------



## nino85 (2. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> auch im Enduromagazin hat es einiges am Glanz verloren ...


Echt? Der Dauertest 1 und 2 waren doch voll in Ordnung?


----------



## mohubig (2. März 2014)

es gibt keine Infos ob es bei den Lieferterminen bleibt...?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (2. März 2014)

> eine solche Aussage, ohne eine Begründung einfach im Raum stehen zu lassen, finde ich eher merkwürdig



Hatte das in einem Beitrag schon mal durchklingen lassen bzw geschrieben warum.
Die Gründe für mich waren der mir zu "weiche" Hinterbau bzw der Flex.Hatte mir nicht so gefallen.
Sicher gibt es noch labilere Hinterbauten.Bin sowas einfach nicht gewöhnt und mag es auch nicht.
Desweiteren waren die Lager falsch bzw mangelhaft montiert.Das war Fahrrad XXL aber sehr kulant.
Das Gewicht war* mir *mit 3,76 kg in L auch zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (2. März 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Mir gibt zu denken, dass sich "der Neue" nach knapp 2 Wochen noch nicht gemeldet hat. Es beginnt nun bald die "heiße Phase" für 2014 und keiner greifbar. Ich werd wohl mal ne Mail an Carver schreiben und nachfragen. Ob es so unbürokratische Aktionen für schlechte Teile wie bei Hans ("schick ich dir per Post") noch gibt bezweifele ich aber auch irgendwie :/


Die Antwort von Carver wäre interessant. Besonders die Mailadresse vom neuen Ansprechpartner. Ich warte seit einiger Zeit auf eine Antwort, habe aber auch an die Mailadresse von Hans geschrieben und danach erst gesehen, dass er da raus ist...


----------



## MadMax167 (2. März 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Echt? Der Dauertest 1 und 2 waren doch voll in Ordnung?



http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/

Habe eben den Test bei Enduro MTB überflogen. Liest sich garnicht so schlecht. Lediglich im Uphill wurde es im Verhältniss "schlecht" bewertet. Was aber "so wie es sich liest" Grösstenteils an der Ausstattung mit Magic Mary Reifen etc. lieg. Ein Vergleich mit der 650B ICB2 Variante währe für mich noch interressant gewesen.

Hier war auch der Lenkwinkel mit 65° (alternativ 66°) angegeben. Ich frage mich irgenwie auch wo die 63° herkommen. Laut der Carver Geometrietabelle sollte dieser mit mit Pike und 650B ja nur 0,5° flacher als mit 26" Bereifung sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. März 2014)

Und im Biketest war das 03er mit dem Alutech eines der leichtesten, und die Bergaufperformance wurde auch nicht kritisiert. Es waren nur der Lenkwinkel und 15mm Tretlagerhöhe die störten.  Da haben sich wohl Fertigungstoleranzen und 650B negativ beeinflusst dass das so flach wurde.


----------



## MadMax167 (2. März 2014)

2° während dann aber schon ne heftige Abweichung!


----------



## fabi.e (2. März 2014)

Warum lasst ihr euch eigentlich von diesen ganzen beschissenen Tests aus der Ruhe bringen? Ihr fahrt die Kisten doch alle selber und ist euch die eigene Erfahrung (ob für gut oder nicht gut befunden) nicht mehr wert als so marketing Tests? Meint ihr das läuft bei der bike oder sonst wo anders als beim ADAC? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2014)

Tests sind schon interessant. Ich bin raus, grad ne Fanes ersteigert  ...


----------



## Kharne (2. März 2014)

Ich denke du findest die so hässlich? 
Bei mir wirds ne Fanes oder ne Sennes... Mal gucken


----------



## Kharne (2. März 2014)

Sry, Doppelpost.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2014)

Ne für Sennes bin ich zu alt und krank.
Das Fanes war so günstig, da kann ich es noch pimpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. März 2014)

Ich befürchte die Fanes ist zu wenig für mein Gewicht, Fahrstil und Bikepark...


----------



## nino85 (3. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ne für Sennes bin ich zu alt und krank.
> Das Fanes war so günstig, da kann ich es noch pimpen.


Was hast denn bezahlt? (Wenn man fragen darf)


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2014)

700 € Rahmen incl. Monarch+
Ich hatte ja gedacht, die xxl icb gehen im Ausverkauf preislich runter, aber nein. Ist im Grunde ja die gleiche Konstruktion, und als 4.0 ist die Fanes wohl halbwegs ausgereift.


----------



## Makke (3. März 2014)

das Fanes gefiel mir von den Fahreigenschaten her garnicht. Der Hinterbau flext dermaßen und das extrem niedrige Tretlager wird im verblockten Gelände  zur Qual ...(und je nach Version des Hinterbaus, hat man den Schuhauszieher immer mit dabei  )
Aber jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied ...


----------



## nino85 (3. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 700 € Rahmen incl. Monarch+
> Ich hatte ja gedacht, die xxl icb gehen im Ausverkauf preislich runter, aber nein. Ist im Grunde ja die gleiche Konstruktion, und als 4.0 ist die Fanes wohl halbwegs ausgereift.



Wow. 700 inklusive Monarch+ ist echt ein super Preis, vor allem wenn man überlegt, was die Fanes dieses Jahr kosten soll oO.
Hatte auch auf nen Preisverfall bei den ICB gehofft, um meiner Freundin noch eins zu schießen... Naja, jetzt fährt sie ein Votec VS.X


----------



## nino85 (3. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> das Fanes gefiel mir von den Fahreigenschaten her garnicht. Der Hinterbau flext dermaßen und das extrem niedrige Tretlager wird im verblockten Gelände  zur Qual ...(und je nach Version des Hinterbaus, hat man den Schuhauszieher immer mit dabei  )
> Aber jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied ...



Das ICB ist aber auch nicht grad stelzig. Zumindest als 26" hätte ich manchmal schon gern ein etwas höheres Tretlager gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (3. März 2014)

Ich habe mich z.b. gegen die Fanes entschieden, da mir der xl Rahmen der Fanes nicht zusagte. Der xl Rahmens des icb passt umsomehr! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nino85 (3. März 2014)

MadMax167 schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/



Welche Ausgabe denn?


----------



## han-sch (3. März 2014)

In der aktuellen bzw. neusten Ausgabe


----------



## nino85 (3. März 2014)

han_ schrieb:


> In der aktuellen bzw. neusten Ausgabe


Habs gefunden, merci.

Das 2014er ist einfach nochmal geiler als das 2013er. Zee + XT + Vivid Air + DT-Swiss, das wäre meine Traumausstattung gewesen


----------



## Daniel12 (3. März 2014)

jaja bzgl. Preisreduktion,
bei uns im Ruhrgebiet steht beim XXL noch ein ICB03 in 47cm im Laden.
Auf Nachfrage nach einem guten Barpreis war die Antwort: 5% Nachlass und 5% als Guthaben auf eine Kundenharte, die ich dann am Jahresende 2014 gegen Ware eintauschen kann… und das bei einem Rad für 3700€ … habe ich dankend abgelehnt.
bin mal gespannt wie lange das Teil da noch stehen bleibt, da greift man doch lieber zum 2014 Modell.


----------



## Kharne (3. März 2014)

So kriegen die das nie verkauft


----------



## f4lkon (3. März 2014)

Habe mir mal eben die Tests in der Bike und im Enduro Magazin durchgelesen. Der Bike stimme ich bzgl. der Steifigkeit zu, es ist nicht dramatisch und man lernt schnell damit umzugehen aber in Anliegern oder beim Wheelie merkt man es schon. Die Sache mit dem Lenkwinkel war einfach nur ein Griff ins Klo seitens Carver und wird nicht in der Serie so sein. Ich habe mit 26" 160er Pike und 222er Dämpfer einen Lenkwinkel von 66°. Das Tretlager ist beim 27,5" zwar etwas höher aber weil ich mir beim 26" hier und da ein etwas höheres Tretlager wünsche, stelle ich mir die Frage was für Strecken die da runterGEROLLT sind.

Zum Test im Enduro Magazin muss man nicht viel sagen. Das ICB schneidet dort sehr gut ab jedoch reicht es schon zu der Tabelle mit den Sternen zu scrollen, um zu begreifen wie schwachsinnig dieser Test ist. Wenn ich schon sehe was bei denen Trailbikes sind, dann können die quasi jedes Rad mit aufnehmen. In der Downhillwertung bekommt das Spectral 1 Stern weniger als das ICB. Unter Tour bekommt das ICB nur 2 Sterne. Da frage ich mich was bei denen eine Tour ist? Der Test wird mit dem 26" ICB (freerider) gemacht. Ach da drin steckt soviel blödsinn, dass man gar nicht weiß wo man anfangen soll.


----------



## kopis (3. März 2014)

Stimme dir voll zu...die Auswahl an trailbikes ist so gegegensätzlich...kopfschüttel!!!
Aber man muss auch sagen, dass der Support von carver zu wünschen übrig lässt :-((( das Hans gegangen ist und  der neue sich nicht meldet spricht Bände


----------



## Hasifisch (3. März 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Habe mir mal eben die Tests in der Freeride und im Enduro Magazin durchgelesen...



Danke für die Aufklärung, muss ich also den Mist nicht lesen... 
Ich hatte noch nie ein Bike, das mir in der Gänze bergauf/Bergab soviel Spaß gemacht hat, auf dem ich mich in jeder Beziehung wohl gefühlt habe wie das ICB. Und es gibt nach wie vor wohl nur wenige Bikes mit 170mm, die so universell gut einsetzbar sind.
Ich bin mal egoistisch: noch ein paar solche Berichte und das ICB wird mal richtig wertvoll... 
Und wenn ich was von einem zu tiefen Tretlager lese...ach, das ist einfach nur bekloppt.


----------



## cmi (3. März 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Der Freeride stimme ich bzgl. der Steifigkeit zu, es ist nicht dramatisch und man lernt schnell damit umzugehen aber in Anliegern oder beim Wheelie merkt man es schon.



Blöde Frage, aber wie äußert sich das?



f4lkon schrieb:


> Zum Test im Enduro Magazin muss man nicht viel sagen. Das ICB schneidet dort sehr gut ab jedoch reicht es schon zu der Tabelle mit den Sternen zu scrollen, um zu begreifen wie schwachsinnig dieser Test ist. Wenn ich schon sehe was bei denen Trailbikes sind, dann können die quasi jedes Rad mit aufnehmen. In der Downhillwertung bekommt das Spectral 1 Stern weniger als das ICB. Unter Tour bekommt das ICB nur 2 Sterne. Da frage ich mich was bei denen eine Tour ist? Der Test wird mit dem 26" ICB (freerider) gemacht. Ach da drin steckt soviel blödsinn, dass man gar nicht weiß wo man anfangen soll.



Ich denke auch, der Test des 650b wäre vergleichbarer zum Großteil der Konkurrenz gewesen. Mit "Tour" ist ggf die typische Mittelgebirgs-120mm Fully-Tour gemeint? Das da ein Freerider nicht soooo gut abschneidet würde mir einleuchten. Erklärt aber dann nicht die Spectral-Downhill-Bewertung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. März 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> ...Mit "Tour" ist ggf die typische Mittelgebirgs-120mm Fully-Tour gemeint?...



Also unsere Mittelgebirgs-Touren möchte ich nicht mit 120mm machen...






Übrigens wiegt das Bike so wie auf dem Bild keine 14kg ohne großen Leichtbau, dieses Frühjahr hoffe ich die 13er Marke zu reißen...


----------



## f4lkon (3. März 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber wie äußert sich das?



Beim wheelie merkt man es besonders wenn man mit den Knien seitliche Bewegungen korrigiert. Du spürst etwas flex. Ebenso wenn du in einen Anlieger ein/ausfährst. Es fühlt sich am Anfang etwas ungewohnt an, man meint weniger Grip zu haben.


----------



## cmi (3. März 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also unsere Mittelgebirgs-Touren möchte ich nicht mit 120mm machen...


 Ach man du weißt was ich meine  war ja nicht umsonst komplett durchgekoppelt 

@f4lkon: danke, hoffe da kann man sich dran gewöhnen


----------



## Hasifisch (3. März 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Ach man du weißt was ich meine ...


----------



## Pintie (3. März 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Beim wheelie merkt man es besonders wenn man mit den Knien seitliche Bewegungen korrigiert. Du spürst etwas flex. Ebenso wenn du in einen Anlieger ein/ausfährst. Es fühlt sich am Anfang etwas ungewohnt an, man meint weniger Grip zu haben.



gerade beim Wheelie fahren finde ich das weichere sogar besser.
mein ICB hat mir da schon einen Kasten Bier eingebracht weil ein schlauer meinte das man damit keinen 10km Wheelie fahren kann .... geht


----------



## f4lkon (3. März 2014)

Ich finde auch, dass es mit dem ICB wunderbar geht und dadurch nicht negativ auffällt. Ich habe es nur als Beispiel gebracht, weil man es dabei ganz gut merkt und leicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Kharne (3. März 2014)

10km? Respekt


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Beim wheelie merkt man es besonders wenn man mit den Knien seitliche Bewegungen korrigiert. Du spürst etwas flex. Ebenso wenn du in einen Anlieger ein/ausfährst. Es fühlt sich am Anfang etwas ungewohnt an, man meint weniger Grip zu haben.


Ich merks vor allem beim überfahren von wurzelteppichen, wenn die wurzeln auch mal längst zur fahrtrichtung sind. Da macht der hinterbau dann gern mal sein eigenes ding. Und beim bergauffahren an längstrillen bewegt sich hinten ziemlich viel. Stört aber nicht so sehr. 

Wheelie kann ich nicht, kann nur auf dem hr hüpfen da merk ich nichts. 

Generell ist das echt der quatschfug schlechthin was da so geschrieben wird und jeder der sich davon mehr beeinflussen lässt als von einer testfahrt, den lassen wir im glauben, dass so tests sinnvoll sind und das icb ein total schlechtes rad ist. 

Mehr fahren, weniger denken wäre hier im forum generell eine gute empfehlung


----------



## nino85 (3. März 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Mehr fahren, weniger denken wäre hier im forum generell eine gute empfehlung



Aber das Wetter ist doch grad so bäh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Aber das Wetter ist doch grad so bäh


12grad, blauer himmel, kein schnee bis 1400m 
Ja, ist nicht das beste wetter.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. März 2014)

So sieht's hier auch aus. Ok, das mit den 1400m ist so ne Sache. Aber liegen bleibt hier auf der Höhe definitiv nix


----------



## nino85 (3. März 2014)

Schön wärs. 5-6 Grad. Feucht-Kalt. Matschige Trails... Ich beneide euch


----------



## bansaiman (6. März 2014)

Habe ein Prob:

auf 10fach NAtrieb umgerüstet. Alles funktioniert und auf dem 11er Ritzel will die Kette nicht greifen udn die Gleieder rutschen über die Zähne. Kette zu lang oder woran liegt´s?


----------



## KainerM (6. März 2014)

Kette neu oder alt und ausgelutscht?

mfg


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

Klassiker: Etwas zu viel Spannung und den Anschlag etwas zu weit reingedreht.
Bei 10-fach darfst du den Zug beim Klemmen nicht spannen, der muss ganz locker reingelegt werden.

Kette und Kasette sind schon neu, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (6. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Klassiker: Etwas zu viel Spannung und den Anschlag etwas zu weit reingedreht.
> Bei 10-fach darfst du den Zug beim Klemmen nicht spannen, der muss ganz locker reingelegt werden.
> 
> Kette und Kasette sind schon neu, oder?



Alles glänzt, son schön neu ;-)
nee, am Anschlag (du meinst die seitlich Begrenzung, oder?)liegt´s nciht. Egal, ob ich das Schaltwerk über das Tizel hinausgehen lasse oder zuseh nach innen begrenze, dass es fast auf das 13er schaltet, die Kette rutscht immer in Antriebsrichtung ab. Das Schaltwerk habe ich von der Niegung nur so weit weggestellt, dass es eben auf das 42er Ritzel hochschalten kann.


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

Kann natürlich sein, dass der Abstand zu weit ist... Probier mal die Abstandsschraube weiter reinzudrehen, wenn´s dann schaltet weißt du worn´s liegt.


----------



## bansaiman (6. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass der Abstand zu weit ist... Probier mal die Abstandsschraube weiter reinzudrehen, wenn´s dann schaltet weißt du worn´s liegt.



Was würde ich dann machen,wenn es so wäre? Denn dann ließe sich das 42er Ritzel ja nciht mehr schalten. Mache ich sie nämlich mehr -"raus" meintest du oder- so dass das Schaltwerk näher rankommt, klemmt es beim Hochschalten auf das 42er und die kEtte bleibt hängen aufm Weg nach oben.
Hab übrigens 11-36 XT Kassette, Xt Kette und SLX shadow plus schaltwerk.


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

Dreh die Schraube raus, guck ob die Kette dann auf dem 11er Ritzel bleibt. Wenn ja musst du entweder auf das Mirfe Ritzel verzichten oder das 11er gegen ein 12er tauschen und irgendwie ein Ritzel mehr reinpacken.


----------



## bansaiman (6. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dreh die Schraube raus, guck ob die Kette dann auf dem 11er Ritzel bleibt. Wenn ja musst du entweder auf das Mirfe Ritzel verzichten oder das 11er gegen ein 12er tauschen und irgendwie ein Ritzel mehr reinpacken.



Was ist denn dein Steup, welche Komponenten?

und falkon, bei dir?
Kann ja nciht sein,d ass es nur bei mir nicht geht.bzw ich auf´s 11er verzichten muss. hier klappt´s dpch auch :-/


----------



## doriuscrow (6. März 2014)

Ich hab hintenrum bis auf ein XT Shadow+ die gleichen Komponenten, die B-schraube ist auf Anschlag drin und es läuft wunderbar. Nur beim Rückwärtstreten auf'm 11er hakelt es ganz leicht!


----------



## arghlol (7. März 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was würde ich dann machen,wenn es so wäre? Denn dann ließe sich das 42er Ritzel ja nciht mehr schalten. Mache ich sie nämlich mehr -"raus" meintest du oder- so dass das Schaltwerk näher rankommt, klemmt es beim Hochschalten auf das 42er und die kEtte bleibt hängen aufm Weg nach oben.
> Hab übrigens 11-36 XT Kassette, Xt Kette und SLX shadow plus schaltwerk.


Ich fahre das ganze mit einem ähnlichen Setup und ich muss die B-Schraube nicht mal ganz reindrehen.
Wo liegt denn deine Kettenlinie?
Dein Problem kann doch eigentlich nur an zu hohem Schräglauf, zu geringer Umschlingung, falschen Anschlag oder zu großer Zugspannung liegen, oder?
Zu geringe Umschlingung kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, sofern du noch die original B-Schraube drin hast. Bei meinen SLX Long Cage Shadow+ Schaltwerk geht es bei maximal reingedrehter B-Schraube immer noch ohne Probleme auf das 11er.


----------



## Vincy (8. März 2014)

In der aktuellen bike 4/2014 ist ein Enduro-Vergleichstest mit dem *Carver ICB03* 2014.


----------



## bansaiman (8. März 2014)

Schräglauf aufs 11 kann nicht zu groß sein,da ich nur einen ganz dünnen spacer fahre,sodass gerade die kette mit dem 42er läuft ohne abzuspringen.würde ich noch mehr spacer machen,würde es mit dem 42er aufs kb vorne nicht mehr klappen.ich probiere es mal mit der anschlagsschraube aus.die zugspannung ists anscheinend nicht.was war wegen meiner frage m.zu langer o.kurzer kette?


----------



## arghlol (8. März 2014)

Sorry, hatte ich übersehen. Ich kann gerne meine Kettenglieder mal zählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (8. März 2014)

110 sofern ich mich nicht verzählt habe ;-)
Das könnte bei mir eventuell noch 2 Glieder kürzer.


----------



## bansaiman (8. März 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> 110 sofern ich mich nicht verzählt habe ;-)
> Das könnte bei mir eventuell noch 2 Glieder kürzer.




Hey, danke für die Aktion. Das werde ich direkt mal abgleichen. Wollte halt auch erstmal nicht zu knapp kürzen, sonst kommt man nachher nciht mehr auf´s größte Ritzel.
Bin gespannt!


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. März 2014)

@ravenkiller: Wie macht sich der Roco Air im ICB? Fährst du den TST oder WC Air? Kann man den als vollwertigen Ersatz für ein DH-Federbein bezeichnen oder spielt der eher in der gleichen Liga wie der Monarch Plus? Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer leichten Alternative für meinen Vector DH mit Stahlfeder und schwanke zwischen Vector, CCDB, Vivid und Roco jeweils als Luftversion. Der Roco wäre mit Abstand der günstigste.


----------



## ravenkiller (8. März 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> @ravenkiller: Wie macht sich der Roco Air im ICB? Fährst du den TST oder WC Air? Kann man den als vollwertigen Ersatz für ein DH-Federbein bezeichnen oder spielt der eher in der gleichen Liga wie der Monarch Plus? Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer leichten Alternative für meinen Vector DH mit Stahlfeder und schwanke zwischen Vector, CCDB, Vivid und Roco jeweils als Luftversion. Der Roco wäre mit Abstand der günstigste.



Das ist ein Roco WC, hatte den schon in meinem Santa Cruz Blur Lt weil ich Dämpfer ohne Plattform bevorzuge.

Der Monarch RC Plus aus dem Framekit war gleich defekt und nach Reparatur konnte ich kein gutes Setup für meine Vorlieben finden.
Einzig der Bereich "Min" bei der Compression taugte mir halbwegs...das ist für die Preisklasse aber zu wenig.Das Setup am Monarch ist mir eindeutig zu "racelastig" - mein ICB ist deutlich in Richtung Enduro ausgelegt.

Also wieder ein Roco Air WC, den gabs neu für 240 €, ich kann alles selbst einstellen und lediglich die Reboundeinstellung ist für unterwegs nicht geeignet - Einstellrad zu klein und fummelig.


----------



## ravenkiller (8. März 2014)

...und ich meine der taugt als DH-Federbein.


----------



## rider1970 (8. März 2014)

216 oder 222mm Einbaulänge?


----------



## ravenkiller (9. März 2014)

216mm EBL.


----------



## Pintie (11. März 2014)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde....

hat schon mal jemand den maxxis Ardent 26*2,6 hinten verbaut?
passte der durch den Rahmen ?

oder ist der sowieso nix? 850g klingt halt gut... 
Der Mudking 2,3 ist mir jetzt dann bei der Trockenheit doch zu krass zum treten....

überlege alternativ den trailking 2,4


----------



## icemlmo (11. März 2014)

Warum nicht den Ardent 2,4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (11. März 2014)

weil ich viel Volumen gut finde und der mit ca 850g recht vernünftig erscheint.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> weil ich viel Volumen gut finde und der mit ca 850g recht vernünftig erscheint.



Der hat net recht viel mehr Volumen. Ich habs mal direkt nebeneinander auf gleicher Felge mit gleichem Druck mit der Schieblehre...ähhh mit dem Meßschieber gemessen.
Beim 2,6er sind die Außenstollen größer, darum wirkt er so fett gegenüber dem 2,4er. Könnts auch nicht glauben.

G.


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2014)

Chunkey Monkey! Der geht auch nocht direkt zu, wenns mal etwas schlammig wird


----------



## Pintie (11. März 2014)

am HR will ich eben was das auch rollt.
hab jetzt mal kurz wieder den onza drauf... fühlt sich im Vergleich zum Mudking an als ob man die bremse los lässt....


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2014)

Der rollt noch echt gut, hab die Barone runtergeworfen und die CM´s wieder drauf und auf einmal ging´s viel leichter ^^ Wirklich besser rollende Reifen bei noch akzeptablen Durchschlagschutz und halbwegs Grip wenns mal wieder geregnet hat gibts imho nicht.


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. März 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Baron 2,5" (die 1,2Kg schweren Dinger mit der DH-Karkasse) und Baron 2,3" (die FR-Version)? hat der 2,3er deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand? Ich bin mit den 2,5ern am DH-Rad zufrieden, und fahre den momentan auch im ICB vorn. Aber langfristig wünsche ich mir deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand und Gewicht. Wenn die 2,3er taugen, würde ich die tubeless und das ganze Jahr fahren wollen. Alternativ Baron 2,3 vorn und hinten irgendwas mit weniger Widerstand und brauchbarem Grip. 

@Kharne: Die Chunkey Monkeys sehen interessant aus. Weist du, ob die tubelesstauglich sind? Und gibt es die nur im Onlineshop bei On One? Die haben viele Versionen nicht auf Lager...

@ravenkiller: Danke für die Infos zum Roco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (12. März 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Baron 2,5" (die 1,2Kg schweren Dinger mit der DH-Karkasse) und Baron 2,3" (die FR-Version)? hat der 2,3er deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand? Ich bin mit den 2,5ern am DH-Rad zufrieden, und fahre den momentan auch im ICB vorn. Aber langfristig wünsche ich mir deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand und Gewicht. Wenn die 2,3er taugen, würde ich die tubeless und das ganze Jahr fahren wollen. Alternativ Baron 2,3 vorn und hinten irgendwas mit weniger Widerstand und brauchbarem Grip.
> 
> @Kharne: Die Chunkey Monkeys sehen interessant aus. Weist du, ob die tubelesstauglich sind? Und gibt es die nur im Onlineshop bei On One? Die haben viele Versionen nicht auf Lager...
> 
> @ravenkiller: Danke für die Infos zum Roco!


 
Hallo,
der Baron 2,3 ist deutlich schmalbrüstiger als der 2,5er und klebt auch nicht so extrem. Ist vom Rollwiderstand schon um einiges besser, aber imho immer noch schlechter als die 2,4er CMs. Fahre dieses Jahr am VR Baron 2,5 und hinten 2,3 als "Winterreifen"....da muss ich schon ganz schön treten 
Meine Versuche letztes Jahr, den Baron 2,3 dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen endeten im Frust. Trotz Anwendung aller möglichen Tricks. Es gibt aber wohl auch Forenmitglieder, die ihn tubeless fahren.
Die CMs sind (relativ) leicht, problemlos tubeless und rollen recht ordentlich. Der Enduro ist noch lieferbar und für den Preis ein Top HR. Je nach Anspruch und Gelände sicher auch für vorne nicht verkehrt ! Zuschlagen und testen, solange noch welche da sind 
(Ach ja, gibt es nur direkt im Onlineshop)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2014)

Das gummi vom 2.3er ist wohl deutlich weniger klebrig als das des 2.5er. Sollte man bei der überlegung berücksichtigen. 
Hinten mal den Mountain king angeschaut?! 
Ich kenn dein fahrprofil nicht, aber ich finde, dass es hinten nicht den Mordsgrip braucht. Fahre aktuell mit 2.5er Baron vorn und Fat Albert (pacestar) 2.4 hinten meine normalen Enduro runden. So S2-S4. Eigentlich recht spaßig die kombi, weils hinten doch gern mal etwas mehr rutscht in den kurven 
Wenns dann wieder an die vernünftigen sachen geht (hochalpin, S3-5) kommt auch hinten wieder der Baron drauf.


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2014)

MK II 2,4 hatte ich auch überlegt.
hat meine Freundin drauf... Bergab reicht der völlig, wenns steil wird hat man am hr eh nur wenig Bremskraft. 
Bergauf ist der vom Rollwiderstand ein traum, im Schotter auf steilen Forstwegen hatte ich dann aber echte gripp probleme. da ist mir der oft durchgerutscht.

Deshalbt geht die Überlegung in richtung Trailking 2,4 sind aber halt auch gleich 250g+ mehr.


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2014)

Trailking ist die alte Rubberqueen?!

Aber gut zu wissen der der MK so gut rollt. Such noch was für den sommer. Apenninüberquerung mit der Uni... Straße, Schotter, eher weniger Trails.


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2014)

ja rubberqueen war den amis als name zu anstößig... 

der MK II 2,4 rollt schon extrem gut. und das paar hat 1400g... BAron 2,5 1200g .... 
in der protection version hält das ding auch was aus. 

Für Touren ist das mein Reifen der Wahl. 

Suche halt nur was das etwas mehr gripp hat und trotzdem keine 1200g


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2014)

Ja, rubberqueen könnte da genau das richtige sein. Wenns etwas lockerer (geröllig/schottrig) wird vom untergrund machen sich die kleinen stollen bemerkbar, aber sollt wirklich ganz gut gehen.


----------



## Kharne (12. März 2014)

Der 2,3er ist deutlich schmaler und hat halt "nur" ne verstärkte Karkasse, hab mir auch schon nen Snakebite eingefangen. Spielen von Gewicht und Karkasse in der gleichen Liga wie der CM, rollen dafür deutlich schlechter (kein Wunder bei dme Profil).

CM, Tubeless? Keine Ahnung, fahre DH Schläüche und Stiffys, da gehen locker vorne 1,2 und hinten 1,5 Bar auch bei üblem Gepolter.


----------



## knuspi (12. März 2014)

Ich fahre hinten MK II 2.4 Protection und vorne Rubberqueen 2.4. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Für Touren echt super geeignet. Für Park oder ähnliches ist der MK aber eher nichts.

Momentan fahre ich noch mit Schlauch, aber dieses Jahr möchte ich mal Tubeless probieren. Gibt's da Probleme mit den Contis?


----------



## EL_Se (12. März 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich fahre hinten MK II 2.4 Protection und vorne Rubberqueen 2.4. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Für Touren echt super geeignet. Für Park oder ähnliches ist der MK aber eher nichts.
> 
> Momentan fahre ich noch mit Schlauch, aber dieses Jahr möchte ich mal Tubeless probieren. Gibt's da Probleme mit den Contis?



Hi, fahre die Kombi genau so. Tubeless auf flow ex, ging mit wenig Problemen zu montieren. Hab nur nochmal nachpumpen müssen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. März 2014)

Hat mal wer den 2.5er Baron am Hinterrad mit langen Ausfallenden probiert? Ist da noch genau Platz? Der 2.4er MK II schmeißt schon dauernd das Yoke komplett zu wenn es matschig wird.
Will mir einen Wechsel-LRS für den Park holen, und da sollten dann die 2.5er drauf, bei Liftnutzung für mich das Nonplusultra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2014)

Ich habe mit den kurzen ausfallenden kein problem. In wie fern sollte sich das verändern wenn man durch längere ausfallenden mehr platz schafft?!


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2014)

Ich habe es jetzt nicht optisch im Kopf, aber bei einigen Bikes verengt sich der Platz zw. den Streben zur Nabe hin auch gern mal...


----------



## Pintie (12. März 2014)

Ja den denkfehler hatte ich auch...

mit den langen enden und 26" Reifen wirds an den Kettenstreben eng. bzw. der 2,5er baron wird in die Zange genommen.
Hab das auch schon probiert.


----------



## darkJST (13. März 2014)

@knuspi: MK II prot ist kein problem, den bekommt man sogar aufm Trail mit der Handpumpe wieder auf die Felge (Flow Ex in meinem Fall)


----------



## fabi.e (13. März 2014)

Zur Reifendiskussion...
Ich bin bis vor 2 Monaten die ganze Zeit hinten Ardent 2.4 und vorne HighRollerII 3C 2.4 gefahren.
Dann mal zum Tubeless testen wieder meine alten Fat Albert Tubeless Ready drauf gezogen.

Und nach dem der eine FA letzte Woche vom Stein zerschlizt wurde, bin ich auf HansDampf Evo Pacestar am HR und Magic Mary Evo SuperGravity am VR gewechselt. Muss sagen, bis jetzt die beste Kombi die ich am ICB gefahren bin... 
Das ganze natürlich tubeless. 

Bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Makke (15. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...hat schon mal jemand den maxxis Ardent 26*2,6 hinten verbaut?
> passte der durch den Rahmen ?



der Ardent 2,6 wird seeehr knap im Hinterbau. je nach Felge hat man nur wenige mm Platz zu den Streben.
Im Wiegetritt oder straffen Anliegern schleift das Ganze dann ...


----------



## icemlmo (15. März 2014)

Hat jemand schon einmal Lager gewechselt (Horstlink ausgenommen)?
Ich muss wohl nicht fragen, ob die bei Carver zu bekommen sind. 
Interessant wäre für mich eher, ob schon jemand andere Lager ausprobiert hat. Finde es nämlich ein bisschen verfrüht, wenn ein Lager nach einem halben Jahr Verwendung nicht mehr läuft, so wie das bei mir der Fall ist. (Betroffen ist das Lager Sitzstrebe-Wippe links.)


----------



## Pintie (15. März 2014)

meine Lager wurden schon im Herbst getauscht.
vor allem weil die am Tretlager so fest zugeknallt wurden das bei schon im neuzustand hinüber waren.
die anderen hatten zu wenig fett und waren so billig das sie auch schon rost hatten.

habe jetzt SKF drin. die haben ordentliche Fettpackung und schauen trotz winter salz einsatz und co aus wie neu und laufen wie neu. 

Rentiert sich.


----------



## icemlmo (15. März 2014)

Danke dir, das ist schonmal hilfreich. 
Das Lager ist bei mir auch angerostet und sieht nicht gut gefettet aus. Hast du die Bezeichnungen noch irgendwo von allen Lagern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. März 2014)

dafür hab ich die stückliste gemacht...
http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx

wichtig ist auch das Hauptlager am Tretlager nicht zu fest zumachen.

die Nm stehen auch in der Stückliste. Carver hats da viel zu gut gemeint. 

und generell.. bei vielen Lagern ist nur wenig Fett drin weil die auf hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind. 
am bike ist es sinnvoll die Lager mit Fett komplett auf zu füllen.


----------



## icemlmo (15. März 2014)

Super! Danke!


----------



## cmi (15. März 2014)

hat hier jemand ein icb (idealerweise m) in 650b? mich würde mal die länge mit ausgebautem vorderrad (aber eben noch montiertem hinterrad) interessieren (zwecks transport)


----------



## Pintie (15. März 2014)

kannst dir doch ausrechnen....

Gallerie mit den Rahmengrößen (macht in der Länge einiges aus)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1183916?q=icb&page=31&in=search

und dann nimmst halt von Hier den reifen Radius:
http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## cmi (15. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und dann nimmst halt von Hier den reifen Radius:
> http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/



arg ich bin doof. danke  auf das ausrechnen bin ich selbst gekommen, aber da fehlte noch das rad in der rechnung  daher danke für den link  kann ich die werte aus dem verlinkten bild auch für 650b verwenden?


----------



## Pintie (15. März 2014)

naja bei 650b musst schauen wie die geo der gabel ist. (einbaulänge und offset)
und beim Rahmen ist die Achse bei 650b bissal weiter hinten und oben. genau hab ichs nicht im Kopf.
Aber wenn es deswegen nicht ins Auto / Tasche usw passt findest auch andere Stellen wo es Probleme gibt. (schaltwerk und co)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (15. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> naja bei 650b musst schauen wie die geo der gabel ist. (einbaulänge und offset)
> und beim Rahmen ist die Achse bei 650b bissal weiter hinten und oben. genau hab ichs nicht im Kopf.
> Aber wenn es deswegen nicht ins Auto / Tasche usw passt findest auch andere Stellen wo es Probleme gibt. (schaltwerk und co)



in den specs habe ich bei reifen gerade noch die angabe "60 - 584" gefunden. das müsste doch die richtige angabe für die reifengröße sein, oder? in der datenbank ist der 650b hans dampf noch nicht drin.

hintergrund ist der: haben uns heut nen skoda roomster angeschaut, der hat mit ausgebauten rücksitzen nen laderaum von ~150cm (optimum wäre so ein schienensystem wie von randstand)  rechnerisch (aber eben ohne berücksichtigung dieser angaben von dir, da unbekannt) müsste es gerade so passen - ggf. halt leicht schräg stellen:

1187 (650b radstand) + (584 / 2) + 60 = 1539 =  1,54m (es sei denn ich hab irgendwo nen absoluten denkfehler drin)

ziel wäre es, 2 räder, 2 personen und etwas gepäck wegzukriegen. einfach ausprobieren geht halt nicht, da auslieferung der icb's erst anfang april :|


----------



## Pintie (15. März 2014)

mein icb war schon im Roomster 
wenn ich fahre = Sitz maximal weit hinten .... geht mein 26" ohne VR aber gerade so nicht rein. (xl rahmen).
muss es da immer noch schräg stellen. was bei 2 bikes blöd wird.

Also. entweder beide Räder raus. oder meiner Meinung nach noch besser - Anhängerkupplung  + Radträger. so hab ichs und das find ich am besten.


----------



## cmi (15. März 2014)

bei dir (26", dafür größerer rahmen) komme ich mit der gleichen formel auf 1,56m. hmmm... ich hatte mir überlegt eins links, eins rechts (jeweils etwas schräg) und in die mitte halt gepäck. anhängerkupplung ist nicht dran und müsste nachgerüstet werden. im endeffekt auch noch mal +1000 oder so, oder? (nachrüstung + träger)


----------



## Eisbein (15. März 2014)

vll. die gabelabsenung in die rechnung mit einbeziehen. Kürzt ja auch indirekt den radstand


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. März 2014)

Zwei Bikes plus Gepäck gehen in den Roomster. Bei langen Bikes wie meinem ICB in XL und auch meinem DH-Bike müssen aber die Reifen rechts und links neben der Lehne des Beifahrersitz es stehen, sonst passt es nicht. Ich habe den originalen Skoda-Halter benutzt. Da ist dann auch noch Platz für Gepäck, wenn man richtig pack auch für eine Woche Camping incl. Hund, kannst ja mal in mein Fotoalbum gucken.
Aber mich hat es immer mehr genervt. Deshalb fahr ich jetzt S-Max...


----------



## Pintie (15. März 2014)

für hunde gibts doch diese Särge fürs dach...

ich finde übrigens das das HR schneller rein und raus gemacht ist, als das VR bei lyrik / sunringle... die kack wackel 20mm adapter .....


----------



## Kharne (15. März 2014)

Immernoch besser als Hexlockachse, die nach jedem Öffnen frisches Loctite braucht um zu zu bleiben


----------



## Arthur27 (15. März 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> ... anhängerkupplung ist nicht dran und müsste nachgerüstet werden. im endeffekt auch noch mal +1000 oder so, oder? (nachrüstung + träger)



Wenn du etwas handwerkliches Geschick hast und den Einbau selbst übernehmen kannst, bist du schon mit 500 - 600 Euro dabei ( inkl. Träger ).
Hab ich bei meinem alten Focus und jetzigem Golf 5 selbst gemacht. War zwar ein kompletter Nachmittag an Arbeit, aber dafür spart man auch einige Hundert Euro. Ausserdem macht das besteln Spaß 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Aber mich hat es immer mehr genervt. Deshalb fahr ich jetzt S-Max...



Mal rein aus Interesse: Gehen die Bikes da locker stehend rein ? Nur 2 oder auch 3 ?
Kann man die Sitzbank getrennt ausbauen ( so dass man in 2ter Reihe noch einen Sitzplatz hat ) ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. März 2014)

Feste Kupplung für den Roomster 250€ mit e-Satz und zwei oder drei Stunden Arbeit weil wir beim Ausschnitt sehr penibel waren.

Beim Max baut man keine Sitzbank aus, man legt nur die Sitze um. Zum Biketransport ist nur der 5-Sitzer ohne ausziehbaren Ladeboden sinnvoll, sonst dürfte das ICB mit der abgesenkten Dachkante hinten kollidieren. Der Sattel muss bei XL maximal weit rein. Wenn die Sitze 6+7 benötigt werden wäre wohl erh der hässliche Bruder Namens Galaxy ratsam. Mit der eher flachen Dachlinie erkauft man sich minimale Nachteile im Handling, aber besser als im Roomster ist es allemal. Und es gibt für mich keinen schickeren Van der auch noch Bumms hat als den Max.
Zwei Bikes gehen problemlos, bei dreien (zwei Lenker nach hinten einer nach vorne) muss man etwas puzzeln aber geht. Das muss ich nochmal optimieren.


----------



## olsche (15. März 2014)

Und es gibt für mich keinen schickeren Van der auch noch Bumms hat als den Max.
T5 mit dem großen 2,5er TDI...
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. März 2014)

Nope, aber ich will hier ja keine Autodiskussion vom Zaun brechen, deshalb schrieb ich auch für mich


----------



## Kharne (15. März 2014)

Naja. schick definiert jeder anders


----------



## Pintie (15. März 2014)

kein van aber da passt das icb hinten drauf


----------



## rider1970 (16. März 2014)

Oha, das Teil aus dem grip test kürzlich?


----------



## cmi (16. März 2014)

s-max & co sind leider finanziell nicht so wirklich machbar.  aber vielen dank euch für das feedback, klingt ja alles ganz gut.


----------



## fabi.e (16. März 2014)

Hier von den icb lern jemand dabei, der lust und Zeit hat vom 22.-29.3 mit nach finale ligure zukommen?  sind noch 2 Plätze im auto und im Bungalow für 4 Personen frei! Preis für alles (fahrt+Unterkunft) ca. 170€ . Abfahrt am samstag früh morgens in bielefeld. Aufsammeln entlang der Route (A7) möglich. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jr.tobi87 (17. März 2014)

Ich stehe kurz vor der Bestellung vom ICB 03 (2013), hätte aber eine Frage an euch.

Gibt es Bauteile die unbedingt überarbeitet/getauscht werden müssen oder sehr empfehlenswert sind nachzurüsten?

Ich würde auf alle Fälle folgendes tauschen:

-Gripshift gegen Trigger (Warum überhaupt Gripshift???)
-Kettenführung bzw.lediglich den Rammschutz fürs Kettenblatt

Gruß Tobi


----------



## nino85 (18. März 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Ich stehe kurz vor der Bestellung vom ICB 03 (2013), hätte aber eine Frage an euch.
> 
> Gibt es Bauteile die unbedingt überarbeitet/getauscht werden müssen oder sehr empfehlenswert sind nachzurüsten?
> 
> ...



Gripshift wurde durch Carver damals so entschieden - das ICB3 ist ja an sich nur ein halbes Community Bike, gab ja keine Abstimmungen zu den Anbauteilen. Ein Taco könnte ganz sinnvoll sein, wenn du so fährst, dass die XX1-Kurbel wirklich Schaden nehmen könnte.
Zu Kettenführungen gehen die Meinungen bei der XX1 etwas auseinander - eigentlich soll man ja keine brauchen, andererseits gibt es auch Profis, die zumindest oben eine Kettenführung montiert haben.

Abhängig von deinem Fahrstil und deinem Gewicht müsstest du eventuell noch einen Park-Laufradsatz einplanen. Wenn du üblicherweise (wie ich) mit der grazilen Leichtfüßigkeit eines Nilpferds gepaart mit der gekonnten Linienwahl eines Blinden unterwegs bist, wäre es sonst echt schade um die e13-Laufräder 

Ansonsten: Lenker mit mehr Rise, abhängig von der Rahmengröße und deiner eigenen Risikobereitschaft (zumindest beim XL ICB2 kollidieren beim Vector die Bremsgriffe mit dem Oberrohr).


----------



## Pintie (20. März 2014)

hab mal ne Frage zur e13 Kettenführung.
bei mir ist die Rolle unterdessen platt.... 
hat wirklich Durchmesser eingebüßt und beim großen Kettenblatt sind 2 tiefe rinnen drin.

hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle wo man da günstig eine neue Bekommt? oder erfahrung mit dem e13 Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (20. März 2014)

Auch von mir ne Frage in die Runde:
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Neuen Dämpfer für mein Icb und habe u.a. ein gutes angebot für einen x-fusion vector air.
Da wurde schon einiges zu geschrieben,meine Frage: Funzt der im icb oder ist der doch zu progressiv? Fährt den jemand hier? Wenn ja bei welchem Gewicht?!
Danke schonmal...


----------



## warp4 (20. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage zur e13 Kettenführung.
> bei mir ist die Rolle unterdessen platt....
> hat wirklich Durchmesser eingebüßt und beim großen Kettenblatt sind 2 tiefe rinnen drin.
> 
> hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle wo man da günstig eine neue Bekommt? oder erfahrung mit dem e13 Service?


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/e-th...online-store-verfuegbar.690727/#post-11830920

;-)


Gruß Uwe


----------



## icemlmo (21. März 2014)

Ich habe heute mit meiner Schulter den Kampf gegen einen Baum verloren.
Einen Moment und einen ungeplanten Abstieg später das Resultat:





Ich habe gleich mal bei Carver/XXL angerufen; die meinten, dass es das bisher noch nicht gegeben hätte. Sie konnten mir aber erstmal nicht weiterhelfen, da wohl die Produktmanager die Ausfallenden hüten.
Na ja, Mail an Carver ist gesendet. Ich hoffe, ich darf nicht so lange auf ein neues Ausfallende warten.


----------



## Pintie (21. März 2014)

stück von deiner V-brake?


----------



## icemlmo (21. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> stück von deiner V-brake?


Hm, nicht ganz.
Das Ausfallende mit Bremsaufnahme.


----------



## Pintie (21. März 2014)

hm nicht so gut... hast noch mehr bilder davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemlmo (21. März 2014)

Ja, habe es nochmals mit anderen Ansichten versucht:


----------



## Pintie (21. März 2014)

war das durch den abflug oder der Grund für den Abflug?


----------



## icemlmo (21. März 2014)

Nach dem Sturz konnte ich das Hinterrad nicht mehr bewegen und musste die Bremsscheibe ausbauen, um heim rollen zu können. Der Bremssattel war mitsamt Aufnahme/Ausfallenden und Bremsscheibe nach innen gebogen.
Muss wohl blöd an irgendeinem Baum oder ähnlichem hängengeblieben sein. So ganz klar ist mir aber nicht, wie das passieren konnte.


----------



## rider1970 (21. März 2014)

Üble sache,wie gehts der Schulter?


----------



## icemlmo (21. März 2014)

Überlebt hat sie es. Eine Fetzen Prellung bleibt erst einmal. Aber alles halb so schlimm - im Vergleich zum Rad.


----------



## warp4 (21. März 2014)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit meiner Schulter den Kampf gegen einen Baum verloren.
> Einen Moment und einen ungeplanten Abstieg später das Resultat:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schiet...
Aber Hauptsache. die Schulter ist soweit ok !
Wenn Du übergangsweise mit demn 650b Ausfallenden leben kannst, sag Bescheid. Kannst Du gerne geliehen haben !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## icemlmo (21. März 2014)

@warp4: Danke für das Angebot!
Falls Carver keine Ausfallenden auf Lager hat, meld ich mich bei dir.  
Theoretisch habe ich die für 650B auch noch, doch nicht hier in Bamberg.
Diese ollen Semesterferien immer ...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. März 2014)

Ich könnte dir zur Not 26" Ausfallenden leihen, wenn es gar nicht anders geht. Müsstest den Versand in beide Richtungen übernehmen.


----------



## icemlmo (22. März 2014)

@Hasifisch: Danke!
Ich melde mich, wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## Stetox (23. März 2014)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig ein blaues ICB und eine Spank Spike Felge in Blau? Oder Sapim Alu Nippel in Blau?
> Ich würde gerne wissen ob die Farben sich ähneln ...
> Gerne auch Acros 75 FR


Falls du noch Interesse hast, kann ich dir vermutlich nächstes Wochenende bilder schicken. Bekomme nächste Woche den Rahmen und hab die Laufräder Hope/Spank Spike in blau zu hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. März 2014)

ja wäre auch interessiert ob das blau der spank spike passt.

versuche gerade mal wieder 8er und höhenschlag aus den sunringle raus zu machen. und bin kurz davor die dinger aus dem fenster zu schmeißen.

dachte als leichter touren lrs wären die ok, aber die verbiegen ja beim hinschauen.
vor allem das die speichen sich in der nabe drehen ist beim zentrieren super


----------



## KainerM (23. März 2014)

Stetox schrieb:


> Falls du noch Interesse hast, kann ich dir vermutlich nächstes Wochenende bilder schicken. Bekomme nächste Woche den Rahmen und hab die Laufräder Hope/Spank Spike in blau zu hause



Wie, hast du schon eine Mail bekommen?

mfg


----------



## Stetox (23. März 2014)

@KainerM was für me Mail meinst du?


----------



## KainerM (23. März 2014)

Naja, du schreibst dass du nächste Woche deinen Rahmen bekommst... ist das ein 2014er oder hast du den anderswo erstanden?

(Mail kann auch "Anruf" heißen - ich mein einfach nur ob sich Fahrrad XXL oder Carver schon bei dir gemeldet haben)


----------



## Kharne (23. März 2014)

Das passt nicht, das Blau der Spike/Hope Naben ist deutlich dunkler als das ICB babyblau.


----------



## Stetox (23. März 2014)

Achso. 
Hab hier im Bikemarkt einen Rahmen in blau gekauft. 
Kein 2014er Modell


----------



## Pintie (23. März 2014)

überlege rote hope naben, blaue spank spike felgen fürs icb 2


----------



## icemlmo (23. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> überlege rote hope naben, blaue spank spike felgen fürs icb 2


Ob du dann den Farbton triffst?


----------



## Pintie (23. März 2014)

bin ja auch unsicher....

mein bike ist ja vor allem schwarz, bis auf den blauen rahmen.
nur rote formula scheiben.

da würden die roten hope naben schonmal gut passen.

überlege nur ob ich die felgen eher in schwarz nehmen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. März 2014)

Und passende Reifen nicht vergessen...


----------



## Kharne (23. März 2014)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



Kharne schrieb:


> Das passt nicht, das Blau der Spike/Hope Naben ist deutlich dunkler als das ICB babyblau.



Die rote Spike 35 passt aber auch sehr gut zur roten Pro 2... und deinen Bremsscheiben  Auch wenn ich eher schwarze Naben + rote Scheiben oder umgekehrt nehmen würde, es sei denn Naben + Scheiben sind wirklich ton-in-ton.


----------



## Stetox (23. März 2014)

Na hoffentlich sieht dass dann nicht zu wild aus, wenn ich drei verschiedene Blautöne am bike habe


----------



## Hasifisch (23. März 2014)

Stetox schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich sieht dass dann nicht zu wild aus, wenn ich drei verschiedene Blautöne am bike habe



Ach was.
Bei mir sind es genau betrachtet 4 oder gar 5 Blautöne. Ich finde das okay.


----------



## Pintie (23. März 2014)

@Hasifisch. was ist das für ein sattel?
da brauch ich auch einen neuen... Franzenlook ist ja out.

dachte erst an slr oder so, aber will was mit seitenfläche.


----------



## Stetox (23. März 2014)

@Hasifisch Das sieht doch sehr gut aus.
Bei mir sind viele Anbauteile blau (Spank Spoon Lenker, Spank Spike Felge, DMR Vault und Hope Naben) und das ganze an dem blauen Rahmen.
Naja genug über Farben geredet.

Ich habe eine technische Frage. Heute hab ich mir voller Vorfreude den Thread hier durchgelesen und ich erinnere mich dass ich gelesen hätte, man könnte bei 190mm Federweg nur flach fahren und nicht steil. Jetzt hab ich aber Beitrag #1752 von Merlin7 gelesen und da steht das Gegenteil, sprich 190 geht nur steil. Jezt wollte ich fragen, welche von beiden Positionen fahrbar bzw nicht fahrbar ist. Entweder habe ich den ersten Beitrag falsch in Erinnerung oder einer von den beiden hat sich vertippt.
Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (23. März 2014)

Du kannst einen 222mm Dämpfer nur in der flachen Position einhängen und hast dann eine Geo die in etwa zwischen flacher und steiler Einstellungen mit einem  216mm Dämpfer liegt


----------



## Stetox (23. März 2014)

Ok gut zu wissen. Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Pintie (23. März 2014)

bei 222x70 dämpfern geht nur 179/190mm federweg in der flachen stellung.
bei gleichem sag (zb 25oder 30 %) ist das dann etwas steiler als mit serien dämpfer in flach. 
ganz ausgefedert ist das ca die mitte zwischen steil und flach beim original dämpfer. 

ich bin mit der 190 er version sehr happy. ein umlenkhebel für 190 in steiler wäre aber gut da das ganze ja auch weiter einfedert und das tretlager manchmal schon sehr weit runter geht....


----------



## cmi (24. März 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und passende Reifen nicht vergessen...



Weiß  


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## arghlol (24. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bei 222x70 dämpfern geht nur 179/190mm federweg in der flachen stellung.


Müssten das in der 150er Stellung mit längerem Dämpfer nicht eher 167mm Federweg sein?


----------



## Pintie (24. März 2014)

tipp fehler...

ja sind 170/190 bei 222*70 und 150/170 bei 216*63 Dämpfer.

Natürlich nicht auf 1otel genau. aber als richtwert stimmts.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Hasifisch. was ist das für ein sattel?...



Ein sehr guter...ist irgendein OEM Ding, habe ich hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Ich schaue mal, ob ich irgendwelche Nummern etc drauf finde.
Keine 300g, etwas breitere und massigere Nase und auch auf langen Touren sehr bequem. Einer der besten die ich je hatte.


----------



## TheMerge (24. März 2014)

Hallo,

würde gerne meine silbernen Bremskappen vom 02 austauschen gegen schwarze oder noch besser in bunt.
Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich wo ich diese herbekomme.
Hab mich schon uselig gesucht im Netz. 

Danke & Gruß
Tim


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2014)

Was verstehst du unter Bremskappe?


----------



## obolator (24. März 2014)

Fahre derzeit den Monarch und will jetzt aufrüsten. Es soll ein Luft-Dämpfer mit 63mm Hub werden. Mein Favorit ist derzeit der Monarch+ RC3. Spricht etwas dafür sich mit anderen Dämpfern zu beschäftigen? Welcher tune ist für den Monarch+ der richtige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMerge (24. März 2014)

die silbernen Abdeckungen bei der Shimano M675 SLX


----------



## Pintie (24. März 2014)

@ themerge : Edding oder von der zee nehmen. 

@obolator : monarch + rc3 ist wenn es leicht bleiben soll wohl der geeignetste. Tune M/M oder L/M je nach Fahrergewicht. oder custom Tune vom lord.

wenn gewicht egal ist der 2014er Vivid air in M/M auch eine Option


----------



## obolator (24. März 2014)

Gewicht ist schon wichtig. Werde wol irgend wann einen 2. Dämpfer dann Coil mit 70mm für den Park besorgen, aber das hat erst mal noch Zeit. ich wiege 77KG - welcher Tune wäre da der richtige? M/M?


----------



## arghlol (24. März 2014)

@TheMerge 
Da hatte mal wer was im Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread zu geschrieben:


hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hier:
> http://bicikli.de/shop/
> 
> Und dann folgende beiden Produktnummern:
> ...





hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant wie es geknackt wurde, ob es sich um eine praxistaugliche Methode gehandelt hat oder eher um eine theoretische.
> Mit einem Wagenheber bekommt man es aufgrund des Verschlussmechanismus bestimmt simpel auf, aber das ist je nachdem wie man es absperrt nicht unbedingt realistisch durchführbar.
> 
> Hier übrigens noch die XT Bremse mit Zee-Deckeln:


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @ themerge : von der zee nehmen.



Hast du da ne Bezugsquelle? Hab mal versucht an die von der Deore zu kommen, aber keine Chance... Paul Lange gibt die wohl nicht mehr raus, oder hat sie einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## arghlol (24. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hast du da ne Bezugsquelle? Hab mal versucht an die von der Deore zu kommen, aber keine Chance... Paul Lange gibt die wohl nicht mehr raus, oder hat sie einfach nicht mehr.


Steht im ersten Zitat vom Hitch-Hiker. Sind angeblich lieferbar und gar nicht so teuer.


----------



## Pintie (24. März 2014)

ich hab ja die zee... und gleich der tipp. der lack ist so dünn, die bleiben nicht lange so. 

Aber jeder findest was anderes wichtig... z.b. die Farbe der kleinen dinger... (Edding wäre mein tipp)

jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für Gabelöl? meine Lyrik braucht welches...


----------



## Thiel (24. März 2014)

Schmierung? Motoröl.


----------



## f4lkon (24. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für Gabelöl? meine Lyrik braucht welches...



Gabeloel-0-W30-Viskositaet
Nicht so günstig aber die 120ml z.B. reichen mit Schaumstoffringe tränken für 3 mal und es läuft in meiner Pike super. Ich hab erst 10w30 genommen, weil ich es im Keller hatte aber das war irgendwie nicht so smooth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. März 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Gabeloel-0-W30-Viskositaet
> Nicht so günstig aber die 120ml z.B. reichen mit Schaumstoffringe tränken für 3 mal und es läuft in meiner Pike super. Ich hab erst 10w30 genommen, weil ich es im Keller hatte aber das war irgendwie nicht so smooth.



Mein Auto kriegt 5W30. Die Gabel auch. Flutscht prima. Bettbahnöl soll auch gut gehen, da komm ich nur nicht dran. 
Wenn man es auf die spitze treiben will gibt es im Motorradzubehör sogenannten Gabel Geleit verbesserter als Additiv.
Und guck dir mal die Schaumringe an wenn die Gabel zwei Tage gestanden haben, hab den Sinn der Dinger noch nie ganz verstanden. So wie das Öl da rein geht läuft es auch wieder raus. Bei mir kommt da ne Fettpackung dran.


----------



## f4lkon (24. März 2014)

Ich nehme zur Schmierung sonst auch was da ist aber 10w30 mochte meine Pike nicht so. Mit 0w30 und RSP Fett ging sie nach dem Winter wie am 1. Tag. Fett kommt bei mir in die Ausbuchtung der Abstreifer und nach jeder Fahrt stelle ich mein Bike auf den Kopf, so dass sich die Schaumstoffringe wieder vollsaugen können. Wenn du da mit zu viel Fett arbeitest, bildet sich ein kleiner Film um die Schaumstoffringe und sie können das Öl schlechter aufnehmen. 

PS: Bzgl. dem Fett kann ich PM600 nicht in der Gabel empfehlen. Das Zeug ist einfach zu zäh.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. März 2014)

Wenn man Schaumstoffringe in der Gabel hat. 
Dass heißt dein Bike steht immer auf dem Kopf bis du wieder fährst?


----------



## Pintie (24. März 2014)

na ich brauch das 5w öl für die dämpfung.

zur Schmierung kommt da motoröl rein. hatte ich bisher auch und das funktioniert gut.

und die Filzringe werden gefettet. Ist auch sinnvoll. die sollen ja Dreck auffangen. Gerade wenn man da dünnes öl nimmt schwemmt man die nur aus und der dreck geht von außen in die Rohre rein.


----------



## f4lkon (25. März 2014)

Jo wie ne Fledermaus


----------



## doriuscrow (25. März 2014)

obolator schrieb:


> Gewicht ist schon wichtig. Werde wol irgend wann einen 2. Dämpfer dann Coil mit 70mm für den Park besorgen, aber das hat erst mal noch Zeit. ich wiege 77KG - welcher Tune wäre da der richtige? M/M?


Ich habe meinen Monarch+ vom Lord bearbeiten lassen - Druckstufe ist an M angelehnt, Zugstufe in Richtung L. Fährt sich einfach traumhaft! Das ganze bei 81 Kg Fahrergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. März 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club - das Problem hatte ich bei meinem TST auch. Bei zwei anderen Rocos hat alles funktioniert, auch mit den Buchsen, die am TST nicht wollten.
> Stefan Huber hatte mir auch geschrieben, das er bei den Rocos verzweifeln könnte, da gibt es wohl ordenlich Differenzen.



Hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung für das Porblem? ... ich habe inzwischen das 5 Gleitlager drin und nach wenigen Metern kommt das Spiel wieder.


----------



## Pintie (26. März 2014)

nimm die igus serie G lager. die sind etwas dicker.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung für das Porblem? ... ich habe inzwischen das 5 Gleitlager drin und nach wenigen Metern kommt das Spiel wieder.



Ja, verkauft... 
Aber nicht deshalb, sondern weil ich das TST (genau wie CTD, RT3 etc pp) nicht so mag, ich stelle lieber selbst oder gar nicht ein.


----------



## Makke (26. März 2014)

was für welche nimmt man da .... die Auswahl ist ja gewaltig ...

@Hasifisch ... ich würde geren auf einen Vivid Air umsteigen ... möchte aber aktuell nich schon wieder so viel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen


----------



## Pintie (26. März 2014)

siehe http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx

sind die gsi-0809-08


----------



## Makke (26. März 2014)

Danke ... die Liste habe ich auch gerade gesucht


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. März 2014)

Kurze Frage:
Kann man ein 200x57mm Federbein im ICB fahren oder passt da irgendwas nicht?
Hintergrund:
Ich möchte testen, ob ich auch mit der Einstellung mit 150mm Federweg etwas anfangen kann, da ich zur Zeit einen 222mm (Stahl-)Federbein fahre, und mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich ein Modell mit Luftfeder in 222 oder 216mm kaufen soll. Um das herauszufinden, würde ich testweise einen 200er in die untere vordere Einstellung schrauben; also steil und "viel" (in dem Fall 153,8mm) Federweg.


----------



## Pintie (27. März 2014)

in der Steil einstellung müsste das 200*57 gehen. 
Nach meiner kopfrechnung federt das dann so weit ein wie ein 222*70 in flach.

aber hast sau tiefes Tretlager damit...


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2014)

Wie fährt sich das ICB denn mit 150mm Federweg und ner 150er (520mm EBH) Gabel?


----------



## Goldsprint (27. März 2014)

Also ich finde 150mm in Kombination mit meinem Vivid Air und der Mattoc mit 160mm super für schnelle Touren. Es ist deutlich straffer, gibt aber sehr viel Feedback vom Untergrund.

Eine 150er Gabel bin ich gefahren als Übergangslösung. Ich würde persönlich aufgrund der EBH davon abraten. Es ist einfach zu niedrig! Bei Stufen/Absätzen taucht die Gabel einfach zu sehr ein. Ich würde lieber eine dickere Gabel traveln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (27. März 2014)

Die Gabel ist halt schon da (und arbeitet irre gut)
Also Übergangsweise fahrbar, das ist ja schonmal was


----------



## Goldsprint (27. März 2014)

Was haste denn für eine?


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2014)

02er Sherman 
Funktioniert besser als jede Fox 32/34, Revelation etc...


----------



## jr.tobi87 (1. April 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung bezüglich Kettenführungen am ICB? ISCG 05?

--> ICB 03 2013 für XX1

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/243207-mrp-amg-g3-neu-iscg05-2013-schwarz-32-36-t


----------



## TheMerge (1. April 2014)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen ob die Kröpfung des Syntace Vector 7075 High 20 vom ICB 02 XL (2013) 8° oder 12° entspricht?
Thx


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2014)

Ist der 8° Vector!

Ich hab meins eben mal zerlegt, da ich wegen dieser verdammten Allergie im Moment eh nicht fahren kann. Hauptlager rechts rastet schon leicht hat aber noch kein Spiel, Hauptlager links ist noch Top. Horstlink ist spielfrei, anscheinend hat da die Pulverbeschichtung die Toleranzen ausgeglichen. Dann muss ich noch die neue Schaltung, Bremsscheiben und Kleinteile ran kriegen und bis Ostern wieder alles zusammen zimmern. Und mich entscheiden ob ich noch die auf 180mm gepimpte Coil-UTurn in die Gabel stopfe oder ob ich bei SoloAir bleibe.


----------



## icemlmo (1. April 2014)

Ich habe gerstern gemerkt, dass mein Hinterbau - auch nach Horst-Link Lagerwechsel - (wieder) Spiel hat.
Nach kurzem Suchen habe ich die Ursache schnell ausmachen können: Buchsen bzw. Lagerung des Dämpfers. Als ich mir die Buchsen zum Heck des Bikes mal genauer angesehen habe, fiel mir auf, dass das Gleitlager aus der Bohrung im Dämpfer auf die rechte Seite (wenn man von hinten auf's Bike schaut) herausgedrückt wird.








Der Grund dafür muss wohl der Versatz der Wippe sein, der ja schon bei vielen ICB, gerade den R'nCs, bemängelt wurde.




Kennt jemand das Problem? Kann man dasüberhaupt lösen?
Wenn ich logisch überlege, wird mir ein neues Buchsenset mit Gleitlager nicht lange eine Besserung bringen. Durch den Versatz der Wippe wird sich doch das Lager nach einiger Fahrzeit wieder herausdrücken, oder nicht?


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

@Lt.AnimalMother : ja bissal Regen wäre mal nett gegen das Gelbe zeug in der Luft...
hab meins letzte Woche auch mal zu 100% zerlegt und wieder aufgebaut. 
zu den Lagern: ich hatte ja schon im herbst getauscht. die SKF scheinen langlebiger zu sein als die originalen. die HAuptlager haben jetzt so 2500km und sind wie neu. lag aber wohl auch dran das man die nicht zu fest zuschrauben sollte.

@icemlmo : das die Dämpfer auf den Bolzen axial spiel haben gibts leider sehr oft. 
die gelben Igus Lager sind bei mir auch etwas gewandert.
Von den Funktion war das aber kein Problem. Wenn sie Radial spiel haben nervt das aber.

Ich bestelle die Woche mal eine großpackung von den igus G (grau schwarz) Lagern. die haben zwar etwas mehr reibung sind dafür komplett spielfrei und das dauerhaft.
werde die die übrig bleiben wohl für 1,5 - 2€ das paar in bikemarkt anbieten.


----------



## icemlmo (2. April 2014)

Hm, dabei habe ich nicht mal axiales Spiel. 
Vielleicht ist einfach das Lager durchgenudelt und ich brauche ein neues. Das Rad wurde ja in letzter Zeit nicht wenig bewegt.

Willst du mir vll eine PN schicken, wenn du Lager übrig hast?

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2014)

Wie hast du denn die Hauptlager demontiert? Ausziehwerkzeug? Erst die Innenringe rausgehauen und dann aussen raus getrieben?


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=595

greift zwar nur am innenring aber die lager sind alle im ganzen absolut ohne Probleme raus gegangen. (alle mit einmal hauen).

nur die in den druckstreben bekommt man damit nicht raus. die gehen ja nach innen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2014)

Ist auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen, spreizen die sich hinter dem Innenring auf, oder wie bekommt man die beim ertsen Lager da durch? Will die Tage eh bei Superstar bestellen, da könnte das gleich mit im Korb landen...


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

sollte erklären..

http://www.chihtai.com/HO-7009.gif

die schwarzen teile schraubt man in den innenring. und dann die stange in das schwarze.
dann ziehst am gewicht und plop lager draußen.

geht halt nur bei lagern die man nach außen ziehen kann.

bei den druckstreben hatt man ja keinen platz für die stange. da braucht man sowas:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=529


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2014)

Ja, schon klar. Nur wie bekomme ich das schwarze Teil in den Innenring? Muss ich es von hinten durch schieben oder stecke ich es von vorne rein und es spreizt sich dann auf? Von hinten durch geht ja beim Hauptlager nicht, da sitzen sich ja zwei gleich große Lager gegenüber.


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

genau spreizt auf. da ist eine schraube drin  die in wie in einem dübel sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetox (3. April 2014)

Hallo, ich überlege mir in meinem neu aufgebauten ICB einen Coil-Dämpfer (Roco, Vivid ..) zu testen jetzt wollte ich fragen, welche Federhärte ihr mir bei 82 kg Körpergewicht so empfehlen würdet?


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2014)

ich hatte bei 190mm und 100 kg eine 450er feder.

denke mal bei dir max. eine 400er


----------



## Stetox (3. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, das hat mich bestätigt. Ich dachte auch an 350 oder 400


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2014)

in der Tendenz würde ich die 350er nehmen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. April 2014)

Kommt auch auf den Fahrstil und die persönlichen Vorlieben an. Ich (ca. 70Kg fahrfertig) hatte bis heute einen X-Fusion Vector DH1 mit 222mm Einbaulänge mit 350er Feder verbaut. Mit dem kurzen Federweg (167mm) war das schön straff; in 190mm hat sich das Rad überraschend ähnlich wie mein DH-Rad am Boden festgesaugt, war aber sprungfreudiger. Das war mir fast schon zu weich, aber der Grip war verdammt gut. Die Mischung aus sehr guter Bodenahftung und Sprungfreudigkeit kannte ich so bisher nicht. 

Ich hatte ja überlegt, ein kurzes Federbein zu testen, um zu schauen, ob ich mit der 150mm-Einstellung etwas anfangen kann. Nach dem Test mit 190mm habe ich mich aber direkt für einen langen Luftdämpfer entschieden. Seit heute steckt ein Roco WC Air drin...

Für die Wahl der richtigen Federhärte kann ich TFT empfehlen. Tendentiell runde ich die Werte, die der Rechner ausspuckt, auf bzw. zähle 15-35lbs/in drauf. Wer gern etwas mehr sag fährt, kann die Werte direkt übernehmen.


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2014)

dann gings dir so wie mir.

dachte anfangs auch monarch+ in 150/170 für tour usw... und 190er fürs grobe....

im ergebnis fahre ich nur noch 190 für alles. 

der vivid air fühlt sich ja eh fast an wie stahlfeder. bei 190mm hat das ding gripp ohne ende, man bekommt das bike aber trotzdem gut in die Luft. 
Wippen ist kein Thema und es fühlt sich lebendig an.

Auf Tour und bergauf habe ich zumindest nie das verlangen nach weniger federweg oder 150mm mit monarch.....


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Ohne jetzt 300 Seiten durchblättern zu wollen:
Hat auch jemand Probleme mit knacksenden Sun Ringle Laufrädern gehabt?

Mein hinteres knackst aus heiterem Himmel pro Umdrehung zweimal kurz hintereinander. Seltsamerweise nur während der Fahrt, also im belasteten Zustand. Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber es ist definitiv das hintere Laufrad.
Meine Vermutung einen lockerer Verbindungskeil innen in der Felge am Felgenstoß. Wäre nicht die Erste Felge, die das bei mir hat. Nur habe ich keinen Bock umsonst das Tubeless-Band raus zu zerren und dann war´s was anderes.

Ansonsten könnt´s doch nur noch die Lagerung sein. Aber da merke ich nix auffälliges. Andere Ideen?
Achja, also es scheint wirklich unabhängig vom Treten zu sein, nur hört man es eigentlich nur richtig, wenn man zumindest leicht mittritt, sonst ist der Freilauf zu laut. Aber es nervt enorm ...


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

hab das gleiche seit km 0 am VR.

einmal klack pro Umdrehung. hab bisher nicht gefunden woher das kommt.

aber Rad läuft leichtgängig, daher ist es mir unterdessen egal


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Zweite Frage: Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man den Öhlins TTX aus dem Speci Enduro Evo nachkaufen könnte. Ich hätte das so eine Idee ....


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab das gleiche seit km 0 am VR.
> 
> einmal klack pro Umdrehung. hab bisher nicht gefunden woher das kommt.
> 
> aber Rad läuft leichtgängig, daher ist es mir unterdessen egal


 

Also, ich schau mal, dass ich es irgendwann am Wochenende mal schaffe, das Laufrad raus zu zerren und alles Abzubauen. Ich vermute dass es der Keil innen im Felgenstoß ist. Hatte ich schon an DT Swiss und Mavics gehabt. Muss man einfach Secundenkleber durch eine Bohrung rein laufen lassen und mit Stumpfen Körner, das Ding von der Mantelseite aus Festschlagen (ist ja normal auch mit zwei "Prägungen" fixiert.) Bei meinen Anderen Felgen war dann Ruhe. Ich hoffe, nur, dass es das dann auch ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

Klingt Plausibel.
hätte ich letze Woche mal schauen sollen. da war felgenband runter. (ich hab die 50m tesa rollen also eigentlich egal).

das krasse war wie viel wasser und sand ich in der Hohlkammer hatte.


----------



## Makke (7. April 2014)

meine DT-Swiss-Laufräder (E1900) machen auch mehr Geräusche als ich das von anderen Bikes kenne ..

So ... die IGUS-Lager sind jetzt im Roco verbaut ... das fühlt sich direkt alles viel straffer an und das Klappern kommt auch nach der ersten Probfahrt nicht wieder .... schaun wir mal, ob das so bleibt ...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2014)

Stetox schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort, das hat mich bestätigt. Ich dachte auch an 350 oder 400



Ich will dich jetzt nicht umbestätigen. Hatte ja schon einen RS Coildämpfer drinnen und bei 74kg Nackiggewicht eine 500er Feder verbaut und fand sie passend 
Und vorsicht, Dämpferteller muß wahrscheinlich abgeschliffen und dann in richtiger Stellung fest fixiert werden.

G.


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon einen RS Coildämpfer drinnen und bei 74kg Nackiggewicht eine 500er Feder verbaut und fand sie passend



und das bei  150mm oder? 

war dann aber noch zu weich beim redbull rampage oder?


Wie fährst du denn ?


----------



## icemlmo (7. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich will dich jetzt nicht umbestätigen. Hatte ja schon einen RS Coildämpfer drinnen und bei 74kg Nackiggewicht eine 500er Feder verbaut und fand sie passend
> Und vorsicht, Dämpferteller muß wahrscheinlich abgeschliffen und dann in richtiger Stellung fest fixiert werden.
> 
> G.


74kg und eine 500er Feder?! 
Hä?
Nimmst du ein, zwei Ersatzbikes im Rucksack mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2014)

@Merlin: Auf 170er Stellung.

500er Feder fand ich keineswegs zu hart im groben Federwegsgelände.

G.


----------



## Tobiwan (7. April 2014)

Welche SAG hattest du denn damit? Mehr als 10% waren das nicht mehr, oder?

Aus meiner Sicht ist eine 350 oder 375er Feder für ein Fahrergewicht wie Gott uns schuf von 70kg passen.
Nach meiner Linkage-Info ist der Hinterbau im letzten Drittel leicht Degressiv, weshalb idealerweise ein Stahlfederdämpfer mit einstellbarer Progression (also kein Vivid, kein CCDB) verbaut werden sollte. Ich zumindest hatte mit relativ wenig Druck im Piggy und einer 350er Feder beim Ballern schon leichte Durchschläge. Was meint Ihr - seht Ihr das auch so?

Ach ja, ich habe auch Spiel im Bereich der langen Dämpferbuchse - so wie auf dem Bild eine Seite vorher. Habt Ihr das mit Beilagblättchen ausgeglichen? Wo bekommt man die her? Alternative Lösungen?


----------



## Tobiwan (7. April 2014)

.


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> idealerweise ein Stahlfederdämpfer mit einstellbarer Progression


ich hatte mal einen kage stahlfeder drin. 
der hat so einen fetten Anschlag gummi unter der Feder... Das ist dann die end progression. haben ja fast alle.
bei der 450er Feder hatte ich so 25-30% sag. Genutzt hab ich vielleicht 85-90% vom hub. Der Gummipuffer verhinderte mehr.

*Wie viel Sag fahrt ihr eigentlich so?*

beim vivid air 190mm Setup habe ich jetzt ca 30% sag. 
und nutzte 95% vom Federweg. die letzten 3-4mm Hub am Dämpfer bekomm ich nur ganz selten mal durch. Richtig bis Anschlag hab ich erst einmal geschafft. und das tut aua im knöchel und der Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (7. April 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Monarch+ vom Lord bearbeiten lassen - Druckstufe ist an M angelehnt, Zugstufe in Richtung L. Fährt sich einfach traumhaft! Das ganze bei 81 Kg Fahrergewicht.



Warst du vor Ort? Oder per tel/email & Versand?


----------



## Stetox (7. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich will dich jetzt nicht umbestätigen. Hatte ja schon einen RS Coildämpfer drinnen und bei 74kg Nackiggewicht eine 500er Feder verbaut und fand sie passend
> Und vorsicht, Dämpferteller muß wahrscheinlich abgeschliffen und dann in richtiger Stellung fest fixiert werden.
> 
> G.


wieso den Dämpferteller anschleifen und fixieren?
Hab bisher noch einen Monarch RT3 drinnen. Der Marzocchi Roco kommt erst im Laufe der Woche


----------



## doriuscrow (7. April 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> Warst du vor Ort? Oder per tel/email & Versand?


Hab Dämpfer und Gabel hingeschickt, dann einmal ausführlich mit dem @Lord Helmchen telefoniert und das war's. Hat sofort super gepasst, ging schnell und das Helmchen ist einfach ein netter Typ! Kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen


----------



## bansaiman (8. April 2014)

Kann hier jemand bitte mal die Maße eines 200*57 monarch Plus nachmessen?
Länge agb inkl.der dicke des arms
breiteste stelle des Dämpfers(müsste ja irgendwo am austritt vom agb arm sein)
abstand des Beginns des Auges an der Dämpferkorperseite zum beginn des agb,also nur in der längsachse gemessen.
und den abstand vom ende des agb bis zum beginn des Dämpferauges am Schaftende.

wäre super!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Welche SAG hattest du denn damit? Mehr als 10% waren das nicht mehr, oder?



Knapp 20% mit einer Nuke Proof Titanfeder. Hab bei Stahlfedern gerne weniger Sag, weil 20% bei Öl/Stahl funktioniert ja schon top und um Welten besser als über 30% bei einem Luftdämpfer im groben Gelände.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2014)

Stetox schrieb:


> wieso den Dämpferteller anschleifen und fixieren?
> Hab bisher noch einen Monarch RT3 drinnen. Der Marzocchi Roco kommt erst im Laufe der Woche



Weil  bei vollem Einfedern der Teller ansonsten mit der Wippe kollidieren kann. Und damit er sich nicht verdreht, eben eine Madenschraube noch zur Sicherheit reinpopeln.







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemlmo (9. April 2014)

@LB Jörg: Sieht gut aus, deine Bastelei!

@Merlin7: Ich fahre auch mit etwa 30% Sag beim Vivid Air (170mm).
Was anderes: Hast du die Gleitlager schon?


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

dank ups .... nein....

frag doch mal ob sie dir 2 produktproben schicken. machen die oft.


----------



## NoIdea (9. April 2014)

Welche Schrauben sollte man am ICB auf jeden Fall nochmal gewechselt haben? Alle an der Wippe? Habe dunkel in Erinnerung, dass mir ein sehr netter Foren User () mal erläutert hat, dass die Schrauben absoluter Mist sind und die Köpfe schnell reissen könnten.


Auch wollte ich nochmal Fragen, was "Spiel am Horstlink" zu bedeuten hat. Damit ist gemeint, dass das Lage/die Schraube sich quasie Frei links und rechts in der Bohrung bewegen kann richtig? Ich frage, weil es für mich schon normal geworden ist, dass ich nach fast jeder Fahrt die Horstlinkschraube nochmal neu nachiehen muss, da die sich sehr schnell lose "dreht".


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

die schraube am Dämpfer ist schrott. 
und am horst link hilft loctide


----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2014)

musste noch keine schraube wechseln und hab auch sonst kein spiel i.wo...


----------



## Makke (9. April 2014)

die Dämpferschrauben sind echt sehr "matschig" ... der Rest ist voll i.O.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2014)

Gut dass ihr drüber spricht. Bevor ich meins wieder zusammen bastel muss ich mir noch neue besorgen!


----------



## rider1970 (9. April 2014)

Dämpferschrauben sin echt absoluter Mist,habe am We die hintere abgerissen als ich nochmal den festen Sitz am neuen Dämpfer kontrollieren wollte--mit Dremo und gewaltigen 7Nm


----------



## Makke (9. April 2014)

hat da jemand ne alterntive Lösung? ... Titanschrauben ... ?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2014)

Zum Thema Dämpferschrauben gibts ein paar schöne Beiträge in den Entwicklungszeitpunktthreads, wo es um genau dieses Thema geht. Wo manch ein intelligenter Mensch auch penetrant drauf hingewiesen hat. Aber das einzige Gegenargument dazu war, das man an der Stelle keine Schraubenverbindung braucht und das man da ruhig Schrott verbauen kann.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.tobi87 (13. April 2014)

Hat mir jemand die Drehmomente für Dämpfer und Wippe parat?

Wo bekomme ich bessere Schrauben für den Dämpfer her?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. April 2014)

Die Bolzen behältst du, die sind ok. Nur die Schrauben sollten ersetzt werden. Da kannst du jede beliebige M6x12 verbauen die dir in die Finger kommt. Bei mir ist schon länger ne 6-kant-Schraube mit U-Scheibe drin. Sieht Scheiße aus, funzt aber.

Die Drehmomente findest du in Merlins Stückliste http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. April 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> Ich fahre an mehreren Rädern die tektro pro. Kann nicht klagen. Unauffällig bis jetzt. Kein klingeln, rubbel usw - und der preis ist top!
> 
> Vorher hatte ich die 76er und 86er von Shimano. 76er rubbelt und 86er ist hokuspokus


 Mal ne blöde Frage, mit was für ner Bremse hast du Scheiben im einsatz? Zufällig Shimpanso? 
In meiner Avid schleifen die konstant, und sie nutzt den Reibring nicht komplett. Liegt aber daran dass die Reibringe bei Avid schmaler sind. Ich habe den Verdacht dass die Tektros ein zehntel oder so breiter sind als das Lüftspiel der Avid.
Gut dass ich gleich mal zwei Satz gekauft hab 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, nehm ich das zum Anlass die Avid gleich mit raus zu schmeißen? Ne Zee für vorne und ne SLX für hinten würden grad mal 150€ kosten, nen Satz passende Scheiben wahrscheinlich 50-60, und ich brauch zwei...


----------



## Makke (13. April 2014)

für mein Proceed FST hatte ich damals ein schickes Titanschraubenset: so wie auf dem Bild hier ...
So etwas hätte ich auch gerne für das ICB ...


----------



## jr.tobi87 (14. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Bolzen behältst du, die sind ok. Nur die Schrauben sollten ersetzt werden. Da kannst du jede beliebige M6x12 verbauen die dir in die Finger kommt. Bei mir ist schon länger ne 6-kant-Schraube mit U-Scheibe drin. Sieht Scheiße aus, funzt aber.
> 
> Die Drehmomente findest du in Merlins Stückliste http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/



Top, danke dir. Muss mich erst mal in der ICB Welt zurechtfinden


----------



## fabi.e (18. April 2014)

Moin icbler,
Ich hab eigentlich konstant Probleme, dass sich mit der Zeit immer wieder meine syntace steckachse hinten löst.. Merke ich dann aufm trail, das das Hinterrad nur noch so rum flattert... wenn ich die steckachse stärker anziehe, ist ein spürbarer widerstand beim drehen des HR zu spüren. Außerdem wird dann die Bremsscheibe so sehr auf die eine Seite des bremsgehäuses gedrückt, dass die gegenüberliegende bremsbacke nicht mehr greifen kann = keine Bremskraft hinten.  Kennt ihr das problem am icb? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warp4 (18. April 2014)

Moin,

nein, mit der X12 hatte ich bis jetzt noch überhaupt kein Problem.

Widerstand beim Drehen hört sich für mich nach verspannten Lagern der Nabe an.
Welche Nabe fährst Du ? Evtl. die falschen Endkappen ?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## fabi.e (18. April 2014)

Moin Uwe,
Ich Fahre die dt Swiss e2000 LR .. Ich kann grad nicht genau sagen welche Nabe verbaut ist. Das mit den endkappen könnte ein guter Hinweis sein... Wie kann ich das denn prüfen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## icemlmo (18. April 2014)

Miss doch mal nach, wie breit die Nabe ist. Wenn's nicht 142mm ist, dann hast du wohl falsche Endkappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. April 2014)

auch bei endkappen die theoretisch von der breite passen kann es zu problemen kommen. Ich musste bei meiner Magura FR/ DT 440 HR nabe einen plastikring entfernen der druck von den kappen auf das Lager übertragen hat und die damit fast blockierte.

Da gabs i.wann mal ein update der naben wo einige kleinteile geändert wurden. Such mal im Laufrad Forum danach, hatte dazu mal einen Thread. Edit: hier wird geholfen!

Sowohl die leute im Bikeladen als auch bei DT-Swiss waren ziemlich ratlos, was das problem angeht


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2014)

und gegen das lockern hilft es die Schraube von Schaltwerksauge fester zu machen...


----------



## Sun_dancer (18. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> auch bei endkappen die theoretisch von der breite passen kann es zu problemen kommen. Ich musste bei meiner Magura FR/ DT 440 HR nabe einen plastikring entfernen der druck von den kappen auf das Lager übertragen hat und die damit fast blockierte.
> 
> Da gabs i.wann mal ein update der naben wo einige kleinteile geändert wurden. Such mal im Laufrad Forum danach, hatte dazu mal einen Thread. Edit: hier wird geholfen!
> 
> Sowohl die leute im Bikeladen als auch bei DT-Swiss waren ziemlich ratlos, was das problem angeht



Hehe... genau das gleiche hatte ich auch bei meiner FR440-HR-Nabe.
Wenn ich die X12 Achse angezogen habe, hat die Kappe über den Kunststoffring das Lager verspannt.
Rad wieder raus... Kappe und Lager angeschaut... Ring einfach wech... und alles wieder gut 

Hab auch erst hinterher erfahren, dass die da mittlerweile irgendwas geändert haben...

Gruß Yves


----------



## Hasifisch (19. April 2014)

Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen...sind die Rahmen wirklich weiß, hat jemand ein Foto? Oder haben die einfach die Beschreibung auf den Lieferscheinen/Rechnungen verkackt?


----------



## arghlol (19. April 2014)

@OldSchool hat ein Bild in seinem Album:


----------



## doriuscrow (19. April 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen...sind die Rahmen wirklich weiß, hat jemand ein Foto? Oder haben die einfach die Beschreibung auf den Lieferscheinen/Rechnungen verkackt?


Auf dem Karton steht sogar RNC Replacement...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (19. April 2014)

und noch dazu nicht mal besonders schön Lackiert...

oder ist das diese neue RAW Pulverbeschichtung ? 

wenns nur klarlack wäre....


----------



## Hasifisch (21. April 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> @OldSchool hat ein Bild in seinem Album:



Aaalter...


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2014)

Hast du nen Lackdickemesser? Das sieht arg dick aus...


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hast du nen Lackdickemesser? Das sieht arg dick aus...


also das wäre/ist ja das geringste problem!


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2014)

Bei nem 1000€ Rahmen ist dermassen dicker Lack mit schönen Lufteinschlüssen imho absolut indiskutabel.


----------



## vx2200 (21. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....n,-Lieferzeiten,-Bilder.663420/#post-11921775

So sieht mein RnC Ersatz aus.
Die Ausfallenden sind schwarz elox...

No comment.....


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei nem 1000€ Rahmen ist dermassen dicker Lack mit schönen Lufteinschlüssen imho absolut indiskutabel.


Nein, das problem ist, das er überhaupt lackiert ist. Der sollte ja raw oder elox sein. Da ist die lackquali das geringere thema.


----------



## nino85 (24. April 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> @OldSchool hat ein Bild in seinem Album:



Holy Moly. Wie kann denn bitte sowas passieren?



vx2200 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....n,-Lieferzeiten,-Bilder.663420/#post-11921775
> 
> So sieht mein RnC Ersatz aus.
> Die Ausfallenden sind schwarz elox...
> ...



Ich nehme mal an, dass du eigentlich ein Raw-Bike wolltest?
Was ist aus dem alten Rahmen geworden?


----------



## vx2200 (24. April 2014)

Richtig, das sollte ein Ersatz für meinen krummen R'n'C Rahmen sein.

Den "alten", also den echten R'n'C fahre ich aktuell. Und so wie es aussieht auch noch länger....


----------



## -Wally- (25. April 2014)

Wir hatten in der ICB-Gallerie mal vor einiger Zeit eine kleine Fahrwerksdiskussion wo es neben diversen Gabeln auch um die FAST Dämpfung für die Lyrik ging, wollte meine Erfahrungen damit mal kurz zum besten geben, aber nicht in der Gallerie, sondern hier und fang mit einem Selbstzitat an:



-Wally- schrieb:


> Eben...wie ich fragte! ;-)  Ich überlege derzeit echt das Teil mal zu testen. Ich stand mit dem Deutschen Vertrieb schon in Kontakt und demnach soll das Gerät wohl einen größeren Verstellbereich haben und das bieten was dem RS original noch fehlt...Dazu bieten die eine Zufriedenheitsgarantie, wenns einem also beim testen in der eigenen Gabel nicht taugt, dann gibts das Geld zurück, was ich mehr als nur großzügig finde. Daher kämpfe ich gerade mit mir...





Felger schrieb:


> Teste und gib bescheid





Felger schrieb:


> Sonst muss ich



Okay, ich wollte mich dazu nochmal melden! Denn...ich hab getestet! @Felger Du auch?
Irgendwie finde ich meine Lyrik SA RC2 DH zwar recht gut, aber im steilen Gelände hat mich das durchsacken im steilen Gelände ziemlich gestört, und die nicht wirklich vorhandene Einstellbarkeit der Druckstufe. Vom Ansprechverhalten her hingegen bin ich mit der Gabel super zufrieden, wenn alles gut geschmiert ist und das Casting entlüftet ist, dann arbeitet die super, bzw. fahre derzeit auch mit leichtem Unterdruck im Casting.
Hatte dann mal Kontakt mit dem deutschen Fast Vertrieb (MRC) aufgenommen, wie oben beschrieben, und kurze Zeit später die Fast Druckstufe bestellt und sofort eingebaut. 

Die Druckstufe lässt sich zwar fein einstellen und man kann ganz schön lang am Einsteller drehen, aber zufrieden war ich damit nach den ersten Touren noch nicht wirklich. Mir kam es zwar so vor, als hätte sich das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel nochmals minimal verbessert, und die Dämpfung kam mir irgendwie etwas linearer vor, was auf flachereren schnellen Trails schon etwas mehr Fahrspaß brachte, aber das Wegsacken im steilen war immer noch da, vielleicht sogar noch stärker wie vorher. :-(

Also war ich kurz davor das Teil wieder zurück zu schicken, hab aber nochmal hilfesuchend Kontakt zu MRC gesucht. Da ich deutlich über einsneunzig groß bin und somit auch kein leichtgewicht, wurde dort ein für mich passender Shimstack angepasst, der bereits am nächsten Tag bei mir im Briefkasten lag, zusammen mit weiteren Shims und einer Anleitung wie ich den Stack damit noch fein tunen kann.
Gesagt getan! Und was soll ich sagen, jetzt bin ich begeistert. 
Hab auch angefangen auf eigene Faust mit der Shimkonfiguration herum zu spielen, da die Fast Druckstufe ja in weniger als fünf Minuten ausgebaut und zerlegt ist.
Meine Lyrik Solo Air steht nun gut im Sag (knapp 25%) und wenn die Druckstufe zu ist, hängt sie dort in einer Art Plattform, fühlt sich beim losradeln fast wie ein Lock-Out an, kleine Unebenheiten werden aber trotzdem weg gebügelt, im steilen Gelände steht die Gabel auch besser/höher im Federweg und am meisten aufgefallen ist mir die bessere Dynamik des kompletten Bikes in schnellen Kurven, vorallem wenn man sich durch Anlieger und ähnliche schnelle Kurven presst -Wahnsinn! Ansonsten arbeitet die Gabel im flotten Gerümpel immer noch bestens.
Werde evtl. nochmal ein bisschen mit der Mid- und High-Speed Dämpfung herumspielen, aber eher aus Neugier, denn aus der Notwendigkeit heraus. 

Ansonsten bin ich bin ich mit meinem ICB in letzter Zeit mit nem 222er Roco TST Coil unterwegs gewesen und habe den Monarch mal zum Garantiefall erklärt, weil ich zwischen den drei Druckstufeneinstellungen keinen Unterschied bemerken konnte. Also ab zu FXXL damit, von da weiter zu RockShocks und nach zweieinhalb Wochen wieder zurück zu mir. Die haben bei RS nen kompletten Service gemacht wie ich dem beigefügten Schreiben entnehmen konnte. 
Irgendwie läuft der Druckstufenversteller nun etwas schwergängiger und rastet besser ein, in der "firm" Einstellung scheint der Dämpfer nun auch minimal straffer zu sein, aber im ganzen läuft der Dämpfer nun noch viel geschmeidiger, das schiebe ich einfach mal auf unzureichende Schmierung ab Werk. Fühlt sich auf dem Trail jedenfalls noch ne Ecke besser an als vorher.

Kann man die Druckstufenverstellung des Monarch vielleicht durch einen "härteren" Shimstack noch etwas optimieren ? 
In der Hinsicht finde ich ja das TST genial, womit man dem Dämpfer mit einer Fingerbewegung ne ganz ordentliche LS Dämpfung verpassen kann -sehr geil wenn man öfter mal in den Flugmodus abziehen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (25. April 2014)

Danke für die interessanten eindrücke...
Hab wohl genau das gleiche Problem wie du... meine Lyrik könnte auch mehr druckstufe vertragen. nervt mich bei stufen öfter wie weit die einsinkt. 

hab schon überlegt ob man bei der mission control andere Shims rein machen kann.

das mit dem monarch hatte ich auch. hatte den einmal zerlegt und weider zusammengebaut. öl rein und dann lief der viel besser und der blaue hebel hatte eine funktion.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2014)

Ich war mit meiner Lyrik Coil + MiCo sehr zufrieden, gerade was das (Nicht-)Durchsacken angeht. Als Soloair bin ich sie leider nie mit Druckstufe gefahren, wäre mal interessant gewesen. EDIT bei ca. 75kg nackend...
Druckstufe bis quasi Lockout ist natürlich krass - kannst du sie andersrum auch komplett freigeben?

Bei mir zeichnet sich auch so langsam ein End-Fahrwerk ab. Mich hat ja der blöde kleine Monarch (ohne Plus) völlig überrascht. Nur war ich mit der rudimentären Einstellerei des RT3 nicht zufrieden - mag subjektiv sein, aber ich habe es gern, wenn ich die einzelnen Parameter gezielt und soweit möglich getrennt regeln kann. Habe jetzt hier im Bikemarkt einen Suntour RC erwischt, müsste Anfang nächster Woche kommen. Bin extrem neugierig, der lääst sich in der Druckstufe über 8 Klicks regeln und soll sonst ein guter Dämpfer sein. Ob er zum ICB passt, werde ich sehen.
Solange habe ich aus Spaß mal einen Monarch R Hv drin...es ist einfach krass, wie bewegungslos diese verfluchte ICB beim Hochfahren bleibt, ohne Druckstufe, ohne Plattform. Ich ziehe einfach mal wieder den Hut vor Stefan Stark...

Vorn habe ich gerade großen Spaß mit der Mattoc.


----------



## -Wally- (25. April 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich war mit meiner Lyrik Coil + MiCo sehr zufrieden, gerade was das (Nicht-)Durchsacken angeht. Als Soloair bin ich sie leider nie mit Druckstufe gefahren, wäre mal interessant gewesen. EDIT bei ca. 75kg nackend...
> Druckstufe bis quasi Lockout ist natürlich krass - kannst du sie andersrum auch komplett freigeben?
> 
> Bei mir zeichnet sich auch so langsam ein End-Fahrwerk ab. Mich hat ja der blöde kleine Monarch (ohne Plus) völlig überrascht. Nur war ich mit der rudimentären Einstellerei des RT3 nicht zufrieden - mag subjektiv sein, aber ich habe es gern, wenn ich die einzelnen Parameter gezielt und soweit möglich getrennt regeln kann. Habe jetzt hier im Bikemarkt einen Suntour RC erwischt, müsste Anfang nächster Woche kommen. Bin extrem neugierig, der lääst sich in der Druckstufe über 8 Klicks regeln und soll sonst ein guter Dämpfer sein. Ob er zum ICB passt, werde ich sehen.
> ...



Also vor der Lyrik Solo Air hatte ich ne Totem Coil im Einsatz und ich fand immer, dass sich die Lyrik als Solo Air garnicht mal so schlecht dagegen schlägt, aber irgendwie würd es mich dennoch reizen meine Lyrik jetzt mal als Coil zu testen...mal sehen, vielleicht besorge ich mir in einem schwachem Moment nochmal die nötigen Teile...

Das mit dem Lockout bei meiner Lyrik ist vielleicht übertrieben, wie gesagt, beim ersten Aufsitzen fühlt es sich nur fast danach an, man kann immer noch gut den ganzen Federweg nutzen, aber im Low Speed Bereich arbeitet nun halt ganz ordentlich Dämpfung dagegen. Der Trail Mode bei der Pike fühlt sich ähnlich an oder eine Vengeance mit ordentlich rein geknallter LS Druckstufe ebenso.
Komplett freigeben kann ich meine Lyrik natürlich auch, jedenfalls fühlt sich das so an.
Was ist das für Suntour Dämpfer, den Du da nun hast? So'n Durolux Teil? Bin gespannt drüber zu lesen.

Alles was derzeit im Forum zur Mattoc geschrieben wird verfolge ich auch aufmerksam, war sogar mal kurz davor mir so ein Teil zu bestellen, aber gut...hab die Lyrik auch noch nicht so lange und wollte erstmal gucken was damit so geht. 
Hatte auch die Hoffnung, dass RS die Lyrik dieses Jahr auch nochmal aufmöbelt und dann eine Lyrik Charger DH oder sowas kommt...aber gut, mit meiner FAST Lösung bin ich ja nun soweit zufrieden. 

Deinem Lob zum ICB Hinterbau möchte ich mich anschließen, einfach herrlich! Werd das ganze jetzt nochmal im Wald genießen gehen...die Sonne scheint, der Himmel ist blau und die Gewitter von gestern Abend sollten den Trails wieder etwas mehr Grip verpasst haben.


----------



## Tobiwan (26. April 2014)

Mein kurzer Senf zu Federgabeln: 
Stahlfeder ist zwar schwer, wer aber Wert auf Performance legt, macht damit nichts falsch. Ich merke keinen Nachteil, durch 2,5kg an der Front. 

Aber, was mich viel mehr interessiert: MEIN BOCK KNARZT!!!!
Und zwar hautpsächlich wenn ich im Sitzen fahre und das Fahrwerk durch den unrunden Tritt wippt. Das Knarzen ging richtig los, nachdem ich letzte Woche mit dem Bike ein bißchen shutteln war. Danach habe ich alle Lagerkappen nachgezogen wo notwendig. Ebenso hab ich den Flip-chip auf der Innenseite leicht mit Fett versehen. Ich dachte, dass damit alle Knarzgeräusche verschwinden müssten. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall - das ist jetzt echt schlimm. 
Also, bevor ich mich hier durch 86 Seiten durchkämmen muss: Wer kennt das und wie habt Ihr das abgestellt?


----------



## captain_j (27. April 2014)

meiner knarzt jetzt seit 3 Monaten, und es ist nicht mehr wegzubekommen, reinigen und fetten hilft da nicht mehr, bei mir kommts wohl vom Hinterbau(wobei ich beim Horstlink kein Spiel feststellen kann), es nervt, und wird schlimmer.... wär auch für jeden Tipp dankbar.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pintie (27. April 2014)

hast mal sattelstütze sauber gemacht und gefettet?
da war bei mir viel knarzen ...
und von der Ortung klang das auch nach hinterbau


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2014)

Um das Knarzen aufzuspüren hilft dir Brunox. Einfach damit jede Schraubverbindung und jedes Gelenk durchgehen und wieder testen. Wahrscheinlich wirds aber dann das Horstlink sein, wen du da nur das Spiel überprüft hast.

G.


----------



## vscope (27. April 2014)

Die hintere steckachse ist fest?


----------



## Tobiwan (27. April 2014)

Hhhhmm, die Steckachse ist 100%ig fest und Sattelbereich kontrolliert man natürlich auch gleich.
Das Knarzen muss aus den Lagern vom Hinterbau kommen.
Na dann nehm ich mir die Zeit und geh mal alle Lagerpunkte durch.

@LB Jörg: Wie lange bekommt man denn das Knarzen weg? Fährt man eine Tour und danach kontrolliert man wieder den Hinterbau oder gibt es auch sorglose Zustände und man kann einfach nur fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (27. April 2014)

meins knarzt schon lange nicht mehr...
anfangs wars extrem.

Sattelstütze und ausfallenden fetten - das waren bei mir die lauten. 
horst link war mit dem update dann gegessen.


----------



## Tobiwan (27. April 2014)

Hallo Merlin7,
danke für die beruhigende Info. Meins du dieses link-Kit hier? http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link


----------



## Pintie (27. April 2014)

ja das hab ich damals noch so bekommen. 
bei mir waren vor allem die buchsen innen deutlich zu kurz bzw lang...

Das war aber eher eine spiel sache. 

Geräusche hatte ich an der Sattelstütze - war schwer zu orten. einfach mal Rahmen innen gescheit sauber machen und stütze gut einfetten.
und die Ausfallenden sollte man auch fetten. bzw flip chip im umlenkhebel....

seit ich das mache ist meins wirklich ruhig. bzw das laute hecheln bergauf kommt von mir.


----------



## Tobiwan (27. April 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Info - das Gute am Knarzen ist, dass man meine Atomnot nicht so deutlich hört


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hhhhmm, die Steckachse ist 100%ig fest und Sattelbereich kontrolliert man natürlich auch gleich.
> Das Knarzen muss aus den Lagern vom Hinterbau kommen.
> Na dann nehm ich mir die Zeit und geh mal alle Lagerpunkte durch.
> 
> @LB Jörg: Wie lange bekommt man denn das Knarzen weg? Fährt man eine Tour und danach kontrolliert man wieder den Hinterbau oder gibt es auch sorglose Zustände und man kann einfach nur fahren?



Brunox ist ja nur zum Suchen des Knarzens gut.
Es ist ansich irrelevant ob die Achse fest ist, deshalb kann sie beim Fahren auch knarzen. Knarzen ist immer so eine Sache. Selbst eine Beilagscheibe irgendwo an irgendeiner Lagerscharube kann zum Knarzen führen ohne das man es wirklich lokalisieren kann.
Stück für Stück mit Brunox suchen und dann reinigen.

Sattel ist ja recht leicht auszuschließen

G.


----------



## Pintie (27. April 2014)

hab gerade einen halben liter brunox ins steuerrohr gekippt. 
hat aber noch nicht angefangen zu knarzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (27. April 2014)

Hey! Ich bin gerade in der Vorbereitung mein ICB für 3 Wochen Whistler / BC fertig zu machen.
Hauptaugenmerk habe ich erstmal auf einen neuen Dämpfer gelegt, da mir der Monarch+ schon bei uns im Bikepark etwas zu träge ist.

In Whistler wird es einmal nen Seasonpass für den Bikepark geben, da ich 3 Wochen in Whistler wohne.
Es stehen aber auch ausgedehnte Touren und Bike Ausflüge in der Umgebung von BC an.

Ich spiele mit folgenden Gedanken:

1 Dämpfer für alles:
CaneCreek DB Air CS 
Manitou Swinger Expert
RS VividAir

Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte mit den genannten Dämpfern im ICB? Alternativen bei ähnlicher Performance? 

Monarch+ für Touren und für Bikepark auf Coil switchen
Welchen Coil könnt ihr generell für das empfehlen? Gibt abgestimmte Dämpfer?
Geht nur 216x63 oder kann auch noch was längeres rein?

Vorteil bei der 2 Dämpfer variante ist natürlich, dass ich auf Touren das Mehrgewicht nicht immer mitschleppen muss und das ich preislich vermutlich etwas günstiger wegkomme.

Außerdem möchte ich mir für meine Lyrik SoloAir DH, mal die Coil Kartusche + harte Feder besorgen. (Wiege nackig 85kg)
Kann evtl jemand was aus Erfahrung zur Federhärte sagen? Ich hab da leider keine Erfahrung.
Der Händler hat mir letztes mal die harte Feder empfohlen.


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hasifisch (28. April 2014)

fabi.e
Wenn es nur rein um Touren geht, würde ich mir sogar den Monarch+ sparen und einfach im Bikemarkt einen Manorch R HV schießen. Meiner hat 60 EUR gekostet. Der passt zum Hinterbau als wäre er dafür gemacht (75kg nackend). Den Hebel des RT3 habe ich nie benutzt und den Piggy des "+" nie vermisst...

Anderes Thema:
ich teste gerade einen Suntour Durolux RC Dämpfer. Der brauch aber noch Tuning, die Luftkammer ist scheinbar größer als beim Monarch HV, der Dämpfer braucht etwas mehr Progression. Hat jemand einen Plan oder einen Link, was den Service oder das Tuning der Teile angeht? Man findet nicht wirklich was bei Google...


----------



## nino85 (28. April 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hey! Ich bin gerade in der Vorbereitung mein ICB für 3 Wochen Whistler / BC fertig zu machen.
> Hauptaugenmerk habe ich erstmal auf einen neuen Dämpfer gelegt, da mir der Monarch+ schon bei uns im Bikepark etwas zu träge ist.
> 
> In Whistler wird es einmal nen Seasonpass für den Bikepark geben, da ich 3 Wochen in Whistler wohne.
> ...



Ich kann jetzt nur etwas zum 1-für-alles - Vivid Air sagen:

Das Ding ist top - habe den Dämpfer in 222mm, damit hast du dann hinten nochmal fast 20cm mehr "Flausch", bei selber Wippfreiheit wie beim Monarch plus. Fährt sich sehr sehr angenehm, der Haustrail wird fast schon langweilig 
Wichtig ist nur eins:
Montiere den Piggyback auf die Seite des Sattelrohrs. Sonst hast du bei voller Nutzung des hinteren Federweg 2 Dellen im Vivid Air. Da kollidiert nämlich die Wippe mit der Luftkammer. Oder kurz: Mach es *nicht *so, wie es Carver beim aktuellen ICB 2 macht.


----------



## Pintie (28. April 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> nochmal fast 20cm mehr "Flausch",



Hm ich glaube mit deinen 20cm übertreibst du ein wenig....

aber gebe dir vollkommen recht. perfekter dämpfer für alles

und wenn die carbonwippe kommt ist das auch kein Thema mehr wie rum...


----------



## nino85 (28. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hm ich glaube mit deinen 20cm übertreibst du ein wenig....
> 
> aber gebe dir vollkommen recht. perfekter dämpfer für alles
> 
> und wenn die carbonwippe kommt ist das auch kein Thema mehr wie rum...



ja plus minus, darum ja "fast". Was waren es denn genau, weißt du es noch? 187mm statt 170? Ich hab es auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

Edith sagt: Schau in deiner eigenen Gallerie, nino:







Also 187 - das sind für mich fast 190mm, ergo fast 20mm mehr als normal 

Edith sagt:

Ich bin eine Pfeife  . Jetzt hab ich es endlich auch mal geschnallt.


----------



## nino85 (28. April 2014)

-


----------



## Pintie (28. April 2014)

fast 20cm mehr bedeutet für mich dann 39cm....


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> fast 20cm mehr bedeutet für mich dann 39cm....



Er hats ja schon gemerkt, siehe oben 

G.


----------



## arghlol (29. April 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Suntour RC bei dir?


Ein richtiger Test steht immer noch aus, aber bei einem SAG zwischen 25 und 30% passt es beim Probesitzen ganz gut.

Allerdings bin ich wohl doch eher ein vorsichtiger Fahrer (nackig bin ich so ca. bei 79 kg): Der Monarch R M/M war mir zu progressiv. Da hatte ich fast 1 cm den ich bei 30% SAG nicht genutzt habe.
Das scheint mir beim Durolux auf den ersten Blick besser zu passen.

Bezüglich des Verkleinerns der Luftkammer meine ich, dass @f4lkon mal was im entsprechenden Thread im Suntour-Herstellerforum geschrieben hatte.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Test steht immer noch aus, aber bei einem SAG zwischen 25 und 30% passt es beim Probesitzen ganz gut.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich wohl doch eher ein vorsichtiger Fahrer (nackig bin ich so ca. bei 79 kg): Der Monarch R M/M war mir zu progressiv. Da hatte ich fast 1 cm den ich bei 30% SAG nicht genutzt habe.
> Das scheint mir beim Durolux auf den ersten Blick besser zu passen.
> ...



Besten Dank!
Bei mir hat der Monarch genau gepasst, aber im Verhältnis haben wir da die gleiche Erfahrung: der RC ist linearer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (30. April 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur etwas zum 1-für-alles - Vivid Air sagen:
> 
> Das Ding ist top - habe den Dämpfer in 222mm, damit hast du dann hinten nochmal fast 20cm mehr "Flausch", bei selber Wippfreiheit wie beim Monarch plus. Fährt sich sehr sehr angenehm, der Haustrail wird fast schon langweilig
> Wichtig ist nur eins:
> Montiere den Piggyback auf die Seite des Sattelrohrs. Sonst hast du bei voller Nutzung des hinteren Federweg 2 Dellen im Vivid Air. Da kollidiert nämlich die Wippe mit der Luftkammer. Oder kurz: Mach es *nicht *so, wie es Carver beim aktuellen ICB 2 macht.



Hey! Danke für eure RÜckmeldungen!
Lässt sich die Flipchip Einstellung auch noch mit dem 222mm VividAir verstellen?

hat noch jemand Erfahrung zu dem Unterschied von VividAir und CCDBA?
Der CCDBA bietet ja noch die CS (climb switch) Version. 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2014)

bei 222 Dämpfer kannst zwischen 170 und 190mm verstellen , geht aber nur die "flache" stellung.

das cs kannst dir schenken... das wippen hält sich mit einem vivid air auch in grenzen. stört beim fahren nicht.


----------



## fabi.e (30. April 2014)

Hm, wird der Lenk Winkel denn durch den Dampfer noch flacher? Ich fahre eigentlich so nur die steile Stellung, da ich es dann etwas wendiger empfinde.
Kannst du mal ein foto von deinem Aufbau einstellen? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55615

naja der dämpfer ist ja auch länger... real ist die flache mit langen dämpfer bezogen auf den kurzen dämpfer mittel mit tendez steil


----------



## bansaiman (1. Mai 2014)

Verkaufe evtl.meinen ICB 03 Rahmen in M!

wer Interesse an einem rahmen in super Zustand und mit ein paar Zusatzteilen hat,bitte PN oder im Bikemarkt an mich wenden!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Mai 2014)

Warum verkaufts du denn nen gebrauchten Rahmen zum Neupreis?


----------



## bansaiman (1. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Warum verkaufts du denn nen gebrauchten Rahmen zum Neupreis?



1) was sagt dir VHB?
2)ist ein besserer und angepasster Dämpfer darin + Huber Buchsen
3) Satz Elixir 5 Bremsen


----------



## rider1970 (1. Mai 2014)

Was kommt neues, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## bansaiman (1. Mai 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Was kommt neues, wenn man fragen darf?[/QUOleichtes trailbike. aber Genaueres weiß man nicht...noch unentschlossen.wie gesagt,bleib ich evtl.auch dabei.kommt darauf an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (1. Mai 2014)

Hhhm, bin auch schon einige Bikes gefahren. Aber die Vielseitigkeit des ICB ist schon Klasse. Bist du auch mal mit 150 mm Einstellung gefahren?


----------



## bansaiman (2. Mai 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hhhm, bin auch schon einige Bikes gefahren. Aber die Vielseitigkeit des ICB ist schon Klasse. Bist du auch mal mit 150 mm Einstellung gefahren?




seit ein paar Monaten 160/150 ;-)
fährt sich ja auch im grunde sehr gut.Aber: ich wiege komplett Ca 95 kg und Kollegen,die um die 75 wiegen u.zugegebenermaßen fast doppelt so viel u.genauso wild fahren, habe ich halt BEfürchtungen um die Lagerhaltbarkeit bei meinem hohen Gewicht von eben knapp 100 Kilo.
Also eben bei den originalen Billigen. SKF werden dafür ne ALternative. bzw sind schon bestellt.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Mai 2014)

Skf sollte qualitativ schon um einiges besser sein... Es sollte ebenfalls helfen, an den Lagerpunkten eventuelle Fertigungstoleranzen mit Passscheiben auszugleichen. Aber das hast Du vllt eh schon getan?


----------



## bansaiman (2. Mai 2014)

Hatte bei mir jetzt nicht festgestellt,dass sie unter großen klemmkräften litten und U scheiben nötig wären.


----------



## Pintie (2. Mai 2014)

ich hab meine Lager ja schon recht früh getauscht. 
die hauptlager ware ab werk schon wie elektromotoren. einfach viel zu fest zugeschraubt.
außerdem mögen die originalen wasser (und salz) gar nicht.

hab bei mir SKF rein. und die noch mit fett komplett aufgefüllt. seitdem knapp 5000 km und die dinger schauen aus wie neu. und laufen auch so.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Mai 2014)

Dann wird's wohl eher an der mangelnden Qualität liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (2. Mai 2014)

Kann mal einer kurz aufzählen, welche Lager man am besten sofort tauscht, wie man das am einfachsten tut, und die Bezugsquellen? Danke  + Gruß


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2014)

ich habe alle Lager vor dem Einbau geöffnet und mit ordentlich Fett gefüllt ... sicher ist sicher ...


----------



## Pintie (2. Mai 2014)

Lager siehe http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx

tauchen würde ich nur wenn die eingabauten schlecht laufen.

generell Lager mit Fett komplett befüllen dann kommt auch kein Wasser rein.

die Lager am Tretlager und in der Wippe gibts von SKF Teilenr. siehe Excel. bekommt man überall. Hatte da ja mal sammelbestellung gemacht dann wirds schnell günstiger.
die in den Sitzstreben gibts nicht von SKF. 

Werkzeug brauchts halt zum auspressen. mit Hammer und Meisel würde ich das nicht machen


----------



## Airflyer (6. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die Lager am Tretlager und in der Wippe gibts von SKF Teilenr. siehe Excel. bekommt man überall. Hatte da ja mal sammelbestellung gemacht dann wirds schnell günstiger.
> die in den Sitzstreben gibts nicht von SKF.



Also von SKF gibt es aber auch Lager der 628er Serie mit 2RSH oder 2RS1.


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

ich hab da letztes Jahr extra bei skf angerufen und die meinten das die die nicht herstellen....
vielleicht unterdessen so.

oder ich verwechsel die gerade mit den Lagern Wippe-unterrohr


----------



## endorphine (6. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich wohl doch eher ein vorsichtiger Fahrer (nackig bin ich so ca. bei 79 kg): Der Monarch R M/M war mir zu progressiv. Da hatte ich fast 1 cm den ich bei 30% SAG nicht genutzt habe.



Ich nehme einfach mal dein Posting als Anlass für einen Austausch der gefahrenen Abstimmungen.
Auch und gerade mit verschiedenen Dämpfern...

Mein aktueller Stand:
ICB01 2013
Durolux 180mm
170mm „steil“
Monarch+ RC3 216x63 L/M
aktuell 145psi

SAG je nach Position auf dem Rad zwischen so guten 20 und 28%
das ganze bei 70kg im Adamskostüm
Und gerade bei dem Dämpfer habe ich meine „Probleme“.

Ich bin relativ lange 150mm/flach mit dem originalen Monarch R M/M gefahren. Danach umgebaut auf 170mm flach. Ich bin dabei mit gut 130psi  klar gekommen.
Jetzt habe ich umgerüstet auf besagten Monarch+ in L/M (170mm steil) und bin momentan bei 145psi.
Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich der O-Ring beim „+“ im voll eingefedertem Zustand weiter „unten“ befindet im Vergleich zum normalen Monarch. Normal?

Ist der „normale“ Monarch progressiver? Beide mit HV Kammer. Dämpfungsseitig sollte der Plus ja nicht schlechter da stehen.

Hat wer Erfahrungen bei ähnlichem Gewicht und sagen wir „abfahrtsorientiert“ Abstimmung? Wie stellt ihr die Druckstufe im „Downhill“ ein? Min oder doch Medium?


----------



## foreigner (6. Mai 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hey! Danke für eure RÜckmeldungen!
> Lässt sich die Flipchip Einstellung auch noch mit dem 222mm VividAir verstellen?
> 
> hat noch jemand Erfahrung zu dem Unterschied von VividAir und CCDBA?
> ...



222mm Vivid Air oder CCDB Air dürften gar nicht gehen!
222mm geht ja anscheinend nur in der flachen Einstellunng. Aber laut nuts geht der CCDB Air überhaupt nur in der steilen Stellung in dem Rahmen, sonst schlägt er an der Wippe an. Also geht er in 222mm gar nicht, da keine Einstellung geht.

Mit 2015er Wippe dann kein Problem mehr...


----------



## cocaine78 (6. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Lager siehe http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx
> 
> tauchen würde ich nur wenn die eingabauten schlecht laufen.
> 
> ...



Ok, aber für mich als Laie sind die alle leichtgängig....?


----------



## jr.tobi87 (6. Mai 2014)

Hab mein ICB 03 seit einiger Zeit und würde ebenfalls gerne auf einen anderen Dämpfer wechseln.

Option:

216 oder 222mm?

CCDB (Air), Bos, Vivid (Air)?

Rock Shox -> m/m oder anderes Tuning?

Mit welchen Dämpfern habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Evtl. würde ich ne Übersicht erstellen welche Position, Federwege etc. passen bei genügend Input.


----------



## fabi.e (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden... Bin aber mittlerweile sogar am über legen für whistler hinten n coil rein zu bauen. Welcher wäre denn da empfehlenswert? Und welche ebl? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Ok, aber für mich als Laie sind die alle leichtgängig....?


weniger denken, mehr fahren. Man kann so ein fahrrad auch todwarten


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

...oder sich zu Tode warten...
Sorry, musste sein.

Ich würde die Lager erst mal lassen, wenn sie den Geist aufgeben kann man sie ja recht einfach tauschen, und weils Standardmaße sind sinds auch nicht schwer zu bekommen. Außerdem macht ein "Lagerschaden" keinen Urlaub schlecht, im schlimmsten Fall wird der Hinterbau etwas unsensibel. Mein falsch gelieferter Rahmen ist jedenfalls sehr leichtgängig, auch Werkzeugspuren von zu hohem Drehmoment sind erst mal nicht zu sehen.

mfg


----------



## Airflyer (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hab da letztes Jahr extra bei skf angerufen und die meinten das die die nicht herstellen....
> vielleicht unterdessen so.
> 
> oder ich verwechsel die gerade mit den Lagern Wippe-unterrohr




Ok ich habe nur in unserem Firmenkatalog geschaut ob die im SKF Sortiment aufgeführt sind.
Eine Bestandsabfrage habe ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

so hab noch einen Grund für neue SL nicht verstellbar Wippe...
Wollte heut mal schnell die Gleitlager im Dämpfer tauschen, weil ich dachte das ich da spiel habe.

wenn man das rad am sattel hoch hebt ist das so ca 1-2 mm also schon ordentlich.

also Dämpfer raus... und erst mal grübeln. Fahre da seit längerem die grauen igus Lager - und die waren immer noch 100% spielfrei.
also dämpfer wieder rein und gesucht...

und....

*toll die Flip chips haben richtig spiel zum bolzen.* sprich das Alu der Flip chips ist wohl etwas zu weich. weil locker war der Dämpfer nicht. (eher zu fest - hab die schrauben kaum auf gebracht).

also mal bei carver nerven obs die flipchips einzeln gibt.


----------



## fabi.e (17. Mai 2014)

Bei dem Lager handelt es sich doch um das Horst link lager, richtig?
Mein Hinterrad schwimmt nur so umher und schrabbt in Kurven bzw an anstiegen an den sitz-/kettenstreben, weil das HR so verzieht!

Welche Lager benötige ich?

Von Carver gibt es das Lagerkit im Angebot:
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link

Ist das Kit zu empfehlen, oder sollten andere Industrielager gewählt werden? Welche Lager sollte ich mir hinsichtlich Reserve für Kanada noch zur Seite legen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2014)

Das hier 
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link


----------



## fabi.e (17. Mai 2014)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass folgendes Kit, alle Lager des Hinterbaus inkl. Horst Link enthält?

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager


----------



## icemlmo (17. Mai 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass folgendes Kit, alle Lager des Hinterbaus inkl. Horst Link enthält?
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager


Ich meine, da sind alle dabei, ja. Nur die Dämpferbolzen sind nicht dabei.


----------



## Felger (17. Mai 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Wir hatten in der ICB-Gallerie mal vor einiger Zeit eine kleine Fahrwerksdiskussion wo es neben diversen Gabeln auch um die FAST Dämpfung für die Lyrik ging, wollte meine Erfahrungen damit mal kurz zum besten geben, aber nicht in der Gallerie, sondern hier und fang mit einem Selbstzitat an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hups - ganz übersehen.

das kann ich mit unterschreiben: "Mir kam es zwar so vor, als hätte sich das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel nochmals minimal verbessert, und die Dämpfung kam mir irgendwie etwas linearer vor, was auf flacheren schnellen Trails schon etwas mehr Fahrspaß brachte"

hier in aller kürze: im winter war ich noch unzufrieden, aber zu faul, mal mit dem öl zu panschen. seit die temperaturen >10°C sind komme ich hervoragen klar damit. die umrüstung hat sich auf alle fälle gelohnt. die gabel ist viel dynamischer und hat einene guten einstellbereich. für meine gewicht passt der standard shimstack auch sehr gut. ich fahre aber ein uturn-system - wegsacken ist bei mir aber generell nicht das thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (17. Mai 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass folgendes Kit, alle Lager des Hinterbaus inkl. Horst Link enthält?
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager


Wobei da ja nicht ersichtlich ist, ob es sich auch schon um die neuen Lager handelt, oder?
Da würde ich zumindest mal anfragen.


----------



## icemlmo (17. Mai 2014)

Und ich habe mit einem neuen Horst Link Lager die selben Probleme wie vorher. Extremes Knarzen und Spiel etwa 200 km nach Wechseln der Lager.

Bin jetzt ein bisschen ratlos, was ich machen soll ...


----------



## -Wally- (18. Mai 2014)

Oh oh...nu mach mich nicht schwach...mich hats nun auch erwischt. Zwar kein Knarzen oder sonstige Geräusche, aber der Horstlink auf der Bremsseite hat bei mir nun auch Spiel. Die neuen Lager werde ich kommende Woche einbauen. Antriebsseite ist straff/spielfrei wie eh und je.



Felger schrieb:


> hups - ganz übersehen.
> 
> das kann ich mit unterschreiben: "Mir kam es zwar so vor, als hätte sich das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel nochmals minimal verbessert, und die Dämpfung kam mir irgendwie etwas linearer vor, was auf flacheren schnellen Trails schon etwas mehr Fahrspaß brachte"
> 
> hier in aller kürze: im winter war ich noch unzufrieden, aber zu faul, mal mit dem öl zu panschen. seit die temperaturen >10°C sind komme ich hervoragen klar damit. die umrüstung hat sich auf alle fälle gelohnt. die gabel ist viel dynamischer und hat einene guten einstellbereich. für meine gewicht passt der standard shimstack auch sehr gut. ich fahre aber ein uturn-system - wegsacken ist bei mir aber generell nicht das thema



Interessant...vielleicht baue ich meine Solo Air in einer schwachen Minuten auch nochmal auf Stahl um...hätte schon irgendwie Bock drauf, aber eigentlich bin ich mit der Gabel, so wie sie nun arbeitet zufrieden. Wie beschrieben kann ich die Lyrik jetzt mit ordentlich straffer Low Speed Druckstufe fahren und das macht schon ordentlich Laune. Fährt sich jetzt recht ähnlich wie die Pike im Trail Modus oder eine straff abgestimmte Vengeance HLR.


----------



## KainerM (18. Mai 2014)

So, heute kam die erste Ausfahrt mit dem schönen, neuen ICB. Zwar nur auf Asphalt, aber ein paar Beobachtungen hab ich doch.

1. Der Lenkwinkel ist mMn zu flach. Schätzometrisch dürfte meins zwar ca. die 66° haben (so weit man das mit einem Foto abmessen kann), aber für meinen Geschmack könnt das Gefährt ruhig ein wenig laufruhiger sein. Es läuft einfach jeder Unebenheit nach - mal sehen, wie sich das am Trail so macht.
2. Der Monarch+ ist nichts besonderes. Für mein Gewicht ist der jedenfalls unterdämpft. Ich bin einen Stahl-DHX gewohnt, da passt das Gefühl mitm Monarch nicht so ganz.
3. Eine 150er Reverb wär für mich zu hoch (1,86, SL83, RH47). Ich fahr die Stüzte momentan 18cm ausgefahren, das dürfte für mich ziemlich das obere Limit sein (Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Sattelrohre). Eine Variostütze wirds wohl nie werden; dafür ist der Rahmen bei mir zu hoch. Wenns wirklich steil wird will ich ganz runter können.
4. Kleines Ritzel (22Z) passt vom Hinterbau her super. 36Z wippt mir dann doch ein wenig viel.
5. Der Rahmen ist relativ weich. Im Vergleich zu meinem Bocksteifen, sackschweren Kraftstoff F1 Evo flext das Ding, was das Zeug hält. Dem Hauptrahmen fehlt einfach ein wenig die Steifigkeit. Im Gegensatz zu Anderen kann ich über den Hinterbau allerdings nicht all zu viel schlechtes berichten.
Nicht aufs Bike selbst bezogen:
6. Die Pike passt super in das Bike. Eventuell sollte ich noch ein Token einlegen, momentan ist die Gabel ein klein wenig bockig. Dafür brauchts aber erst mal eine passende Nuss...
7. An die 48 Rastpunkte der Bitex muss ich mich erst gewöhnen. Das schnelle Einrasten ist einfach geil, aber das Geräusch nervt doch ein wenig beim Fahren.

Hoffentlich komm ich nächste WE mal dazu, dem Bike "echtes" Gelände unter die Hufe zu geben  Bis jetzt bin ich aber recht zufrieden!


----------



## Makke (19. Mai 2014)

mal ne kurze Anmerkung dazu:

Der Rahmen ist sicherlich nicht so steif, wie man das von einigen anderen Kandidaten kennt, mir kommt das aber durchaus entgegen. Es ist auf längeren Touren im technischen Gelände einfach angenehmer. 
Der Lenkwinkel ist, je nach dem wie Du ihn verbaut hast, durchaus sehr flach ... das wollte die Gemeinde aber aber so ... 

Der Monarch und die Pike haben eine ganz besondere Eigenschaft ... selbst wenn sie neu sind, schadet ein kleiner Service nicht. Meine Pike war von Haus aus Trocken. Die vorgegebenen Ölmengen, habe ich bein Service nicht im Ansatz vorfinden können ... der Monarch musste bei einigen Leuten hier auch direkt zum Service.

P.S. ... das Bike ist nicht für die Straße gedacht


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2014)

der monarch soll unterdämpft sein? Haben die jetzt neuerdings L/L verbaut?

Und was ich nicht verstehe: Du sagst der Lenkwinkel ist zu flach und sagst das bike ist dir nicht laufruhig genug?! Lassen wir das mal kurz wirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, der Lenkwinkel ist zu flach, das stört die Laufruhe. Natürlich bringt mehr Nachlauf einen ruhigeren Geradeauslauf - aber nur wenn die Straße nicht quer zur Fahrtrichtung zur Vertikalen des Rahmens geneigt ist. Dann bringt der hohe Nachlauf nämlich eine größere "Rückstellkraft" mit sich, das Bike lenkt also der Neigung nach. Um so flacher, um so mehr - der Hebel wird größer. Sagen wir es so: Die Lenkkräfte, die durch Bodenunebenheiten auftreten, sind beim ICB für mich ungewohnt groß, weil der Nachlauf mMn zu groß ist.

mfg


----------



## burn23 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich finds prima so wie es ist. Fahre in der steilen 170er Stellung. Guter Geradeauslauf aber trotzdem noch ausreichend verspielt


----------



## burn23 (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn jemand Interesse an einem Vivid Air für sein ICB hat, ich würd meinen abgeben. Bitte PM an mich, sonst stell ich ihn in den Bikemarkt


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Ja, der Lenkwinkel ist zu flach, das stört die Laufruhe. Natürlich bringt mehr Nachlauf einen ruhigeren Geradeauslauf - aber nur wenn die Straße nicht quer zur Fahrtrichtung zur Vertikalen des Rahmens geneigt ist. Dann bringt der hohe Nachlauf nämlich eine größere "Rückstellkraft" mit sich, das Bike lenkt also der Neigung nach. Um so flacher, um so mehr - der Hebel wird größer. Sagen wir es so: Die Lenkkräfte, die durch Bodenunebenheiten auftreten, sind beim ICB für mich ungewohnt groß, weil der Nachlauf mMn zu groß ist.
> 
> mfg



Und ich dachte immer, mehr flach = mehr Laufruhig.

Vll. mach ich mir auch einfach zu wenig gedanken um so geschichten und geh zu viel gedankenlos Biken?!


----------



## KainerM (19. Mai 2014)

war einfach eine Beobachtung meinerseits zum Thema ICB und Lenkwinkel. Mir ist das einfach unmittelbar aufgefallen; das Bike diktiert relativ stark "seine" Fahrtrichtung - mehr als ich das von anderen Enduros gewohnt bin. Ich fahr jetzt einen Lenker, der für meinen Geschmack grenzwertig breit ist (780mm), und hab trotzdem ziemlich hohe Lenkkräfte. Muss man nicht schlecht finden, mir ists einfach aufgefallen.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, nu hats klick gemacht. 

Ich hab mich damals einfach auf den bock gesetzt und bin in den Wald gegangen. Das einzige was ich bemerkt hab, war: Man, auf der kiste muss man ganz schön weit nach vorn. Und, hey moment, die trails waren doch sonst nicht so schnell vorbei.


----------



## Pintie (19. Mai 2014)

meine ersten eindrücke waren teils ähnlich..

- 780mm Lenker passt nicht überall durch wo ich früher durchgekommen bin (aua)
- man muss wirklich schneller fahren damit man was zu tun hat. oder anspruchsvollere Wege suchen. 
die Trails die früher aufregend waren nun langweilig. (zumindest bei gleicher kondition).

für mich hat sich das Mögliche was ich als Fahrbar ansehe auf jeden Fall verschoben. und damit mein ich nicht mal das es fehlende Fahrtechnik ausgleicht (was zum Teil sicher so ist), sondern das ich mich jetzt stellen fahren traue und sicher fühle wo ich frühe drei mal angefahren bin, jedes mal nachgedacht habe und dann außen rum getragen.


----------



## KainerM (19. Mai 2014)

Wie gsagt, Trailerprobung steht noch aus. Wenigstens passt das Wetter jetzt wieder


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> meine ersten eindrücke waren teils ähnlich..
> 
> - 780mm Lenker passt nicht überall durch wo ich früher durchgekommen bin (aua)
> - man muss wirklich schneller fahren damit man was zu tun hat. oder anspruchsvollere Wege suchen.
> ...



Selbiges hier. Mein Hochtouren-buddy ist jedes mal überschascht/erstaunt wie kontrolliert/souverän hohestufen und steilpassagen fahren lassen. Das war, in der zeit als ich noch mein Torque ES in M hatte, def. seine stärke. Nun sucht er (Fanes in L) auch ein längeres Rad 


Bin die letzten zwei ausfahrten mal wieder in der 150mm Position gefahren mit 20% sag... Siehe da, der Panzer kann ja doch spritzig und willig an wurzeln und kuppen sein, wenns drum geht mal ne kurze flugeinlage hinzulegen.


----------



## icemlmo (19. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> meine ersten eindrücke waren teils ähnlich..
> 
> - 780mm Lenker passt nicht überall durch wo ich früher durchgekommen bin (aua)
> - man muss wirklich schneller fahren damit man was zu tun hat. oder anspruchsvollere Wege suchen.
> ...


Kann ich so voll und ganz bestätigen!
Ich fuhr anfangs noch mit einem schmaleren Lenker und wenig Rise. Das passte aber nicht gut und ich war zu gestreckt, gerade mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze. Seit dem Chromag Fubar OSX mit 780mm Breite und 25mm Rise ist's jedoch perfekt.
Ich war letztens mit einem Kumpel - er fährt ein TR 450 - in Osternohe und wir haben mal Rad getauscht. Ich war echt ziemlich überrascht, dass ich mich auf dem ICB sicherer gefühlt habe. Klar der Hinterbau hat nicht so viele Reserven, aber in Steinfeldern und über Wurzeln geht die Kiste einfach viel ruhiger und vor allem schneller! Er war übrigens auch positiv überrascht, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so gut runtergeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Bin die letzten zwei ausfahrten mal wieder in der 150mm Position gefahren mit 20% sag... Siehe da, der Panzer kann ja doch spritzig und willig an wurzeln und kuppen sein, wenns drum geht mal ne kurze flugeinlage hinzulegen.



Das musste ich neulich auch wieder feststellen, als ich eh von 170/flach zurück gestellt habe bin ich gleich auf 150/steil zurück, und siehe da es ist doch sowas wie Popp™ vorhanden.


----------



## Pintie (19. Mai 2014)

Was den popp angeht bin ich auf das ICB MK II gespannt.
Im flachen ist sowas sicher lustiger. Wobei da mein 190mm / 15,x kg Setup sicher auch etwas ausmacht.

Bei meinen Haustrails an Isar und Würm fehlt da einfach die spritzigkeit. Ich meine da jetzt gar nicht nur die Effizienz. selbst in meinem Setup ist die echt ok. Und bei Touren für die ich das Bike eigentlich gedacht habe (1000...1800 Hm rauf über Forstwege, steile Trails runter) ist das Gewicht, Wippen und co. ein mehr als Akzeptabler Kompromiss.
Die Rückmeldung vom Boden ist aber teils schon sehr gering. ohne dicke Beine wird das schnell langweilig. zumindest im Flachen.

Habe aber nach einem knappen Jahr immer noch oft ein Grinsen im Gesicht.
Erst gestern wieder eine Tour gemacht die ich vor 3 Jahren mal runter geschoben habe. Wenn ich bei meinem alten bike die blockade überwunden hatte und mich mal ans limit ran getastet habe wurde das schnell so verkrampft das man doch abgeflogen ist. Da war das Bike der begrenzende Faktor.
beim ICB hab ich bisher nicht das limit vom bike gefunden. Ich bin immer wieder verblüfft wie sicher man mache stellen runter kommt wenn man sich einfach traut und los fährt.
Gestern wars extrem rutschig und schlammig, trotzdem - rein in den Trail und keinen Moment unkontrolliert gefühlt.
Auch von der Sitzpostion. schön mittig im Bike, so das ich fast auf dem Sattel sitzten könnte. Früher hätte ich da den Bauch auf dem Sattel abgelegt.

Ich glaube ich brauch noch viel Übung und Eier um mich an den Grenzbereich vom Bike zu bringen.


Für die Alpen ist das ICB MK I das genau richtige Bike für mich.
für flache Trails sind die überlegungen des ICB MK II interessant. wobei ich immer noch nicht glaube das weniger Federweg so viel schneller macht. Gerade das ICB ist für mich ein Beweis das die Kinematik und Geo viel mehr ausmachen.


just my 2 cent


----------



## KainerM (19. Mai 2014)

> Wenn ich bei meinem alten bike die blockade überwunden hatte und mich mal ans limit ran getastet habe wurde das schnell so verkrampft das man doch abgeflogen ist. Da war das Bike der begrenzende Faktor.



Da hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mit meinem Kraftstoff ein Erlebnis, das mich von diesem "Ich trau mich das nicht" geheilt hat. Ich bin in Leogang bei der Abfahrt von der Bergstation vom Trail abgekommen, und direkt in die Lifttrasse eingestiegen. Das war eine Hölle aus gröbstem Schotter und kleineren Felsen, abartig steil und weit und breit keine Möglichkeit da schonend raus zu kommen. Ich wär in die Stelle niemals absichtlich eingefahren... Letzten Endes hats gerappelt im Karton dass es nur so eine Freude war, aber unten bin ich heil aus dem Schlamassel raus. Das Bike hats einfach für mich erledigt.

Seitdem weiß ich - ein typischer Freerider kann einfach so viel mehr, als ein gesunder Mensch sich trauen würde. Hilft gegen die Angst man würde etwas übertreiben, und wenn man den Hobel machen lässt geht es auch einfach viel besser. Das ICB vermittelt ähnliche Fähigkeiten.

Übrigens, ich hatte vergessen es zu erwähnen - ich fahre 150 steil.

mfg


----------



## KainerM (20. Mai 2014)

So, das schöne Wetter gestern hat mich noch mal zu einer Tour verleitet, und wie es der Zufall so wollte lag da auch ein kleiner Trail am Wegesrand...
-Der weiche Hauptrahmen nervt leider auch dort. Mit ein wenig mehr Steifigkeit wär die ganze Lenkerei präziser.
-Der Pike mangelt es - zumindest so wie ich sie momentan habe - ein wenig an Senisibilität. Beim richtigen Luftdruck - so dass ich kaum noch durchschläge habe - ist sie bockig. Wenn ich den Luftdruck reduziere damit die Gabel sauber anspricht geht sie häufiger ganz durch. Also Token rein und schmieren.
-Der Monarch ist auch im Gelände nichts besonders.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (20. Mai 2014)

mach beim Monarch einfach mal 5ml öl durchs Luftventil rein.
hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt


----------



## arghlol (20. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mach beim Monarch einfach mal 5ml öl durchs Luftventil rein.
> hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt


Äh, wie bekommt man das am besten da durch?


----------



## Pintie (20. Mai 2014)

ventil einsatz rausschrauben und schon hast ein rießen loch zum einfüllen 

brauchst halt sowas


----------



## arghlol (20. Mai 2014)

Ah, danke.
Ich hätte mich sonst hingesetzt und jeden Milliliter einzeln aufs Ventil geträufelt und mit 1-2 Hüben der Pumpe durchgejagt... bzw. es einfach gelassen 
Ich nehme mal an, da hast du einfaches Motor-/Schmieröl genommen?


----------



## Pintie (20. Mai 2014)

letztes Jahr hab ich öl vom 2T Roller rein  hat gut funktionert
jetzt hab ich 15W von motorex rein. 

Aber das soll ja nur schmieren. Motoröl ist da gut. etwas zäher stört nicht. das haftet besser auf dem kolben und dichtet besser gegen dreck von außen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (21. Mai 2014)

Moin, mal was ganz anderes, kann mir jemand nen Steuersatz empfehlen, der niedriger baut als der mitgelieferte? Ich hab da nämlich ein kleines Problem mit dem Gabelschaft...
Und am besten auch noch ein sehr niedrig bauender Vorbau.
Danke und Gruss
Markus


----------



## burn23 (21. Mai 2014)

Der mitgelieferte Steuersatz ist schon echt flach, glaube kaum dass es da noch was flacheres gibt. Vorbau würde ich an deiner Stelle den Funnduro nehmen. Hat ne Klemmhöhe von nur 30mm und soll steif sein


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2014)

Syntace gibt auch eine sehr niedrige Klemmhöhe (glaub 28mm) vor. Hauptsache du kommst dann noch mit der Sitzposition klar, die meisten, zumindest ab Größe L, fahren um die 2cm Spacer...


----------



## cocaine78 (21. Mai 2014)

Der Schaft ist 16,5cm, ziehen wir Steuerrohr 11,5 ab bleiben noch 5cm...ich meine gelesen zu haben, der steuersatz baut 1,7cm?


----------



## KainerM (21. Mai 2014)

Viel tiefer als der mitgelieferte Steuersatz ist wirst du nicht kommen.





mfg


----------



## knuspi (21. Mai 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes, was nicht unbedingt was mit dem ICB zu tun hat. Ich habe schon beim alten Rad das Problem gehabt, dass mir immer kleinste Sandkörner zwischen Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr kommen, die dann während der Fahrt zu unangenehmen Knarzgeräuschen führen. Fett/Montagepaste dazwischen schafft nur bedingt Abhilfe. Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee? Gerade beim Uphill nervt das doch sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (21. Mai 2014)

Naja, da hilft eigentlich nur regelmäßiges säubern oder ignorieren. 

Ansonsten finde ich gegen groben Dreck den Abstreifring an der Syntace Superlock Klemme ganz praktisch...aber um das regelmäßige säubern kommst du auch damit nicht drum rum....


----------



## Pintie (21. Mai 2014)

der abstreifring von Syntace mag bei normalen stützen noch sinnvoll sein.
bei reverb und co bringt das nix. weil der abstreifer ja nicht verhindert das dreck durch den schlitz im Rahmen kommt.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise sollte genugend Fett doch ausreichen. Ist da soviel Spiel an der der Verbindung?

Bin gestern auch mal wieder ICB gefahren. Also das Rad geht bergauf echt wie eine Rakete 

G.


----------



## knuspi (21. Mai 2014)

Spiel merke ich garnicht. Das Knarzen kommt auch meißtens nach feuchten Ausfahrten oder nach dem Putzen. Also nehme ich an, dass durch das Wasser Dreck dazwischen kommt.

Na gut, dann muss ich wohl mal wieder eine Fettpackung reinschmieren 

Was sagt ihr zu Montagepaste? Besser? Schlechter? Egal?

Die verbaute Klemme ist auch nicht so der Hit. Ich glaube, die muss ich auch mal tauschen. Wollte nur bisher die Reverb Stealth nicht rausholen


----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2014)

Fett ist nur so bedingt eine Lösung. Es sei denn, du magst es wenn deine stütze sich langsam aber sicher absenkt 

Montagepaste, oder einfach trocken und öfter putzen!


----------



## Pintie (21. Mai 2014)

bei mir ist richtig dick fett drin und da senk sich gar nix.
im Gegenteil. durch die gleichmäßigere Pressung muss ich die Schelle viel weniger fest machen.


----------



## KainerM (21. Mai 2014)

Na toll. Ich bin gerade der Ursache für das etwas zähe Ansprechen des Hinterbaus nachgegangen. So bald ich die Schrauben beim Dämpfer etwas löse wird das alles wesentlich besser. Dämpfer raus, sieht man schon erste Scheuerspuren an der Aufnahme im Rahmen und der Wippe. Da hats geklingelt. Die Buchsen. Die warn vormontiert. Also mal raus damit - hab ich mir gedacht. Aber die Dinger sitzen Bombenfest. Und dann gleich auch noch das: die Kolbenstange hat richtig schöne Riefen. Heiße 45km hat das Radl jetzt drauf, und der Dämpfer dürfte wohl ein Fall für die Tonne sein - weil die Buchsen zu groß sind, und der Dämpfer dadurch quer belastet wurde...

Wen kontaktiere ich da jetzt? Carver? XXL? Rockshox? Weil für mich ist das ein glasklarer Materialfehler. Die Buchsen dürften wohl von Rockshox selbst sein?


----------



## cmi (21. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Wen kontaktiere ich da jetzt? Carver? XXL? Rockshox? Weil für mich ist das ein glasklarer Materialfehler. Die Buchsen dürften wohl von Rockshox selbst sein?



im zweifelsfall wohl dem, bei dem du das rad gekauft hast? wäre dann wohl carver wegen versand - ist ja ein klassischer fall von gewährleistung. wenn carver dich an rockshox weiterleitet auch ok, aber ich würde ehrlich gesagt der "verantwortlichkeiten-kette" folgen.


----------



## icemlmo (21. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Na toll. Ich bin gerade der Ursache für das etwas zähe Ansprechen des Hinterbaus nachgegangen. So bald ich die Schrauben beim Dämpfer etwas löse wird das alles wesentlich besser. Dämpfer raus, sieht man schon erste Scheuerspuren an der Aufnahme im Rahmen und der Wippe. Da hats geklingelt. Die Buchsen. Die warn vormontiert. Also mal raus damit - hab ich mir gedacht. Aber die Dinger sitzen Bombenfest. Und dann gleich auch noch das: die Kolbenstange hat richtig schöne Riefen. Heiße 45km hat das Radl jetzt drauf, und der Dämpfer dürfte wohl ein Fall für die Tonne sein - weil die Buchsen zu groß sind, und der Dämpfer dadurch quer belastet wurde...
> 
> Wen kontaktiere ich da jetzt? Carver? XXL? Rockshox? Weil für mich ist das ein glasklarer Materialfehler. Die Buchsen dürften wohl von Rockshox selbst sein?


Bäh! Das sieht nicht gut aus! Aber dass der Dämpfer so schnell geht in die Knie geht, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Ist das ein MKII?


Übrigens habe ich letztens meine Kurbel & Tretlager ausgebaut. Ich musste ja schon vor drei Monaten mein Tretlager wechseln, das davor war auf einer Seite mit deutlichem Spiel und Rost befallen. Lief aber auch schon ein paar Megameter.
Jedenfalls wunderte ich mich damals über den ganzen Dreck im Rahmen. So war es jetzt wieder, da war richtig viel Sand und auch noch Feuchtigkeit vorhanden. Ich habe jetzt mal die unteren Bohrungen (wohl für die Trinkflaschenhalterung) mit den mitgelieferten Schrauben geschlossen.
Wie war denn das mit der Bohrung im Tretlagerbereich, um Wasser, Schlamm u. ä. abfließen zu lassen? Bringt's das, ist das empfehlenswert?


----------



## KainerM (21. Mai 2014)

Das ist der originale Dämpfer vom Frameset, ein Monarch Plus RC3 HV. War genau drei mal mitm Bike draußen, zwei Mal nur auf der Straße, einmal ein paar Kilometer Gelände. Ich könnt momentan echt kotzen... also als Tipp an alle 2014er Käufer, kontrolliert eure Buchsen, nich dass ihr euch den Dämpfer auch noch ruiniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (21. Mai 2014)

Wie kann man das Problem beheben? Oder muss der Dämpfer zwingend zum Buchsenwechsel eingeschickt werden? Ich versteh grad nur Bahnhof.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Na toll. Ich bin gerade der Ursache für das etwas zähe Ansprechen des Hinterbaus nachgegangen. So bald ich die Schrauben beim Dämpfer etwas löse wird das alles wesentlich besser. Dämpfer raus, sieht man schon erste Scheuerspuren an der Aufnahme im Rahmen und der Wippe. Da hats geklingelt. Die Buchsen. Die warn vormontiert. Also mal raus damit - hab ich mir gedacht. Aber die Dinger sitzen Bombenfest. Und dann gleich auch noch das: die Kolbenstange hat richtig schöne Riefen. Heiße 45km hat das Radl jetzt drauf, und der Dämpfer dürfte wohl ein Fall für die Tonne sein - weil die Buchsen zu groß sind, und der Dämpfer dadurch quer belastet wurde...
> 
> Wen kontaktiere ich da jetzt? Carver? XXL? Rockshox? Weil für mich ist das ein glasklarer Materialfehler. Die Buchsen dürften wohl von Rockshox selbst sein?



Ich hab zwar von deiner Beschreibung den technischen Fehler, der zu der Dämpferbeschädigung geführt hat, nicht ganz verstanden. 
Aber würde sofort in den Laden gehen und dene das Problem zeigen und beheben lassen...ohne irgendwelche Kompromisse einzugehen.

G.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. Mai 2014)

Wenn die buchsen da genauso fest waren wie meine im Headline mit dem normalen Monarchen dann kann ich das verstehen.
Rock Shox liefert da 1a presspassungen mit. Nach Umbau auf Huber bushings dachte ich ich hätte ein neues Rad.


----------



## Pintie (21. Mai 2014)

war auch eins der ersten Teile die ich getauscht hab. 
Igus Lager rein und gut ist.


----------



## KainerM (21. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber würde sofort in den Laden gehen und dene das Problem zeigen und beheben lassen...ohne irgendwelche Kompromisse einzugehen.
> 
> G.


In den Laden sinds für mich ca. 800km mitm Auto, das zahlt sich eher nicht aus... ich werd morgen mal dem Flo schreiben....


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Aber das kann den Dämpferdefekt doch nicht erklären!

Edit: meinte die Beiträge über den letzten 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> In den Laden sinds für mich ca. 800km mitm Auto, das zahlt sich eher nicht aus... ich werd morgen mal dem Flo schreiben....



Ui...schlecht 

G.


----------



## Pintie (21. Mai 2014)

@  
hatte auch dreck da drin.
hab 2mm loch mit madenschraube gemacht.
lass ich alle paar wochen mal ab.
hatte vor allem letztes Jahr im sommer viel wasser drin. Fahren bei 30°... und dann in kalten keller. sammelt sich schön kondenswasser.

wirklich dicht ist ja kein Rahmen. (außer der Syntace Trail mit dem Autoventil zum ausbeulen)


----------



## KainerM (21. Mai 2014)

@LB Jörg: die Buchsen stecken im Dämpferauge. Und die Buchsen werden im Rahmen geklemmt (sonst halten die Dämpferschrauben nicht). Und beim Einfedern wird der Dämpfer von den Buchsen "verbogen", daher kommen wohl die Kratzspuren...

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2014)

Hatten die Buchsen die falsche Einbaubreite, das sie den Dämpfer geklemmt haben. Weil egal wie schwer die in die Dämpferaugen gehen, an dem kann es nicht liegen.
Die Dämpferaufnahmen am Rahmen fluchten schon, oder?

G.


----------



## KainerM (22. Mai 2014)

Däämpferaufnahmen fluchten, das ist kein Thema - aber die Buchsen klemmen derart fest in den Dämpferaugen, dass ich sie nicht ohne Werkzeug ausbauen konnte. Und so wie die Scheuerspuren ausschauen haben sich die Buchsen nicht in den Dämpferaugen gedreht, sondern im Rahmen!

mfg


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2014)

ist ja kein seltenes Phänomen. 
diese sinterlager sind einfach schrott. verstehe nicht warum immer noch so viele Hersteller die verwenden. glaube nicht das die günstiger sind.

Kommt halt dazu das die Bohrungen im Dämpfer bei RS immer eher eng sind. 

Aber das der Dämpfer so fest drin ist das er beschädigt wird kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen. 
entweder drehen sich die bolzen im Rahmen. (so fest kann man die gar nicht zuknallen, zumindest nicht mit original schrauben) oder die lager bewegen sich schon. 
die kräfte die da wirken kann man im ausgebauten zustand nicht aufbringen.

bin mal gespannt was carver sagt


----------



## KainerM (22. Mai 2014)

Das Problem ist weniger, dass die Lager Schrott sind. Die sind ganz OK. Das Problem ist die Passung - die Innenhülse ist einfach VIEL zu groß. Deswegen klemmt es zwischen der (silbernen) Laufbüchse im Dämpfer und der schwarzen Innenhülse. Wie man sieht hat sich die Buchse im Rahmen gedreht - das darf NICHT passieren. Die hat ordentlich Reibung - und belastet damit bei jedem einzelnen Einfedervorgang den Dämpfer auf Biegung.


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2014)

die schwarzen buchsen sind sicher das Teil mit der geringsten Toleranz...
entweder ist die bohrung im Dämpfer mal wieder zu eng oder die Lager zu dick. 

die Lager sind aber sehr schnell und einfach zu tauschen. (gegen was aus Kunststoff)


----------



## KainerM (22. Mai 2014)

Die Buchsen wären mir egal, die hät ich selber getauscht. Aber ich hab ich einen Luftdämpfer mit sicht- und spürbaren Riefen einfach kein Vertrauen, dass er die Luft hält...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemlmo (22. Mai 2014)

Hm, ich glaube, dass die von Carver sagen werden, dass sie sich das anschauen müssen. Wirst wohl entweder da hinfahren, oder den Spaß einschicken müssen.

@Merlin7: Danke! Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild von der Bohrung hochladen? Rein aus Interesse.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ja, die lauwarme Suppe ist normal und sollte beim ersten Service gleich gegen was gescheites getauscht werden.
> 
> meine bisherigen Erfahrungen:
> 
> ...




HI, auf welches NIveau könntest du eigentlich durch dein Tuning den MOnarch RC3 PLus HV bekommen? Also mit welchem "Standarddämpfer" out of the box vergleichbar? Vllt als Vergleich BOS Vip´r, Vector HLR oder wie weit hinter CCDBA mal abgesehen vom Hitzemanagement, das bei Monarch natürlich geringere Kapazitäten haben wird.


----------



## Makke (23. Mai 2014)

Der Dämpfer sieht eher aus, als ob er komplett trocken gelaufen ist und evt im Inneren (unter der Dichtung) ein Rest von der Produktion schleift. Den Händler Anrufen und den Dämpfer hinschicken. 
Vorher mal nur in der Unterrohrhalterung einbauen und schauen, ob er Versatz zur Wippe hat. Es kann durchaus sein, das der Rahmen etwas verzogen ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Mai 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HI, auf welches NIveau könntest du eigentlich durch dein Tuning den MOnarch RC3 PLus HV bekommen? Also mit welchem "Standarddämpfer" out of the box vergleichbar? Vllt als Vergleich BOS Vip´r, Vector HLR oder wie weit hinter CCDBA mal abgesehen vom Hitzemanagement, das bei Monarch natürlich geringere Kapazitäten haben wird.



Du fragst grad ob ich nen Maßanzug auf das Niveau eines beliebigen Herstellers nähen kann. Ja, sogar besser. 
Ein individualisiertes Produkt passt dir wie angegossen, im Gegenzug passt es sonst wohl nur den wenigsten. 

Zur Eyelet-Diskussion oben:
Die Monarchs bis 2013 hatten wesentlich engere Eyelets als die Modelle ab 2014. Tausch gegen Ein Polymerlager (z.B. Igus Iglidur) hilft da Wunder. Mir einfach ne Mail schreiben und ich schick ein paar rüber. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Du fragst grad ob ich nen Maßanzug auf das Niveau eines beliebigen Herstellers nähen kann. Ja, sogar besser.
> Ein individualisiertes Produkt passt dir wie angegossen, im Gegenzug passt es sonst wohl nur den wenigsten.
> 
> Zur Eyelet-Diskussion oben:
> ...


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Du fragst grad ob ich nen Maßanzug auf das Niveau eines beliebigen Herstellers nähen kann. Ja, sogar besser.


Aber nicht beschweren wenn der Armani Anzug danach in Flecktarn kommt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Aber nicht beschweren wenn der Armani Anzug danach in Flecktarn kommt



Du kriegst gleich Mail!


----------



## KainerM (24. Mai 2014)

So, eine temporäre Lösung für das Dämpferproblem ist gefunden. Mein Zweitbike spendet seinen DHX, nicht perfekt, passt aber ganz gut.





und jetzt die schlechte Nachricht für den Tag: Spiel im Hauptlager und im Horstlink. Hauptlager war die Achse locker, festgezogen, passt. Horstlink ist leider schon fest. :-( Ich hab einfach kein Glück mit dem ICB. Ach ja: Ich habe mittlerweile 80km aufm Rad gestrampelt, davon wenn man großzügig ist und Forstautobahnen zählt 30 im Gelände... Der zweite Defekt.

mfg


----------



## cocaine78 (25. Mai 2014)

Oh man... Sollte man vielleicht nicht wirklich prophylaktisch ALLE Lager tauschen? Mal was anderes, was für Innenlager habt ihr verbaut/ würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich würde mir gerne ne komplette XT 2x10 dranbasteln, und da wäre das Standart Lager mit dabei BSA 68-73.

Danke und Gruß 

Markus


----------



## KainerM (25. Mai 2014)

Naja, wenn sie durch sind kann man sie noch immer tauschen. Aber das Horstlink ist ein Gleitlager, da ist der Tausch nicht so trivial.

Edit: so, ich hab mir das Lager mal angeschaut. Bei dem Aufnau muss das auch Spiel bekommen. Eine Achse, auf der eine Laufbuchse sitzt, die in den Kunststoffbuchsen gelagert ist. Die Laufbuchse hat innen wie außen Spiel...

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (25. Mai 2014)

Ich habe heute mal das Innenlager ausgebaut um zu sehen, ob da Wasser/Dreck dazwischen ist. Mir kam erstmal ein Wasserfall entgegen  Keine Ahnung, warum da unten keine Bohrung drin ist. Ich werde da jetzt jedenfalls auch nachbohren.


----------



## cocaine78 (1. Juni 2014)

Moin, ich hab eben mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut um die Lager anzusehen...vorne dreht es von Hand sehr sehr schwer, hinten kann ich die Überwürfe relativ einfach  mit wenig Widerstand abnehmen, die Lager selber drehen sich von Hand GARNICHT!! Das bedeutet also, auch bei meinem Dämpfer Tausch der Lager. Normal kann das ja aber nicht sein, wer ist für sowas verantwortlich ? Ist RS der Übeltäter? Wie geh ich da jetzt am besten vor?

Gruß 

Markus


----------



## Pintie (1. Juni 2014)

huber buchsen oder igus lager besorgen....
wirkt wunder.

ist aber halt bei praktisch allen HErstellern nach wie vor normal, die sinter lager. 
Fox hat jetzt auch so kunstoff dinger. die machen aber gleich 5 Teile drauß - wo eins reichen würde.


----------



## KainerM (1. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Moin, ich hab eben mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut um die Lager anzusehen...vorne dreht es von Hand sehr sehr schwer, hinten kann ich die Überwürfe relativ einfach  mit wenig Widerstand abnehmen, die Lager selber drehen sich von Hand GARNICHT!! Das bedeutet also, auch bei meinem Dämpfer Tausch der Lager. Normal kann das ja aber nicht sein, wer ist für sowas verantwortlich ? Ist RS der Übeltäter? Wie geh ich da jetzt am besten vor?



1.: Bist den Dämpfer so schon gefahren? Wenn ja, check mal auf Kratzspuren an der Kolbenstange. Waren bei mir nach ca. 45km leichtem Betrieb vorhanden... Wenn, dann vor allem an der Oberseite. Einfach mitm Finger im Bereich der Sag-Markierungen drüberstreichen, wenn da Riefen sind spürt man sie deutlich. Wenn schon vorhanden --> Reklamieren. Wenn noch nix is: Glück gehabt, aber mit den jetzigen Buchsen besser net mehr fahren. Wobei - bei mir ließen sie sich nicht nur von Hand nicht drehen, sie haben sich nie gedreht. Von Hand hatte ich keine Chance die auch nur einen Millimeter zu bewegen, weder drehen noch rausdrücken.
2.: Die Buchsen sind original RockShox. Aber dein Ansprechpartner ist Fahrrad XXL. Am besten eine Preisminderung vorschlagen und von der Differenz Huber Buchsen kaufen, dann solltest du Ruhe haben. Aber vorher unbedingt prüfen ob der Dämpfer eh OK ist, weil nachher wirds schwer werden da noch was zu reklamieren.

mfg


----------



## cocaine78 (1. Juni 2014)

Ne mit fahren is nicht, ich bau das Teil Stück für Stück auf, das wird alles noch etwas dauern. Von daher möchte ich gleich die wichtigen Sachen von vorneherein austauschen. Gibts nochwas, ausser den Buchsen?


----------



## KainerM (1. Juni 2014)

Bei mir hat sonst alles gepasst. Wippenversatz checken, Hauptlagerachse kontrollieren.


----------



## cocaine78 (1. Juni 2014)

Auf was muss ich bei der Achse schauen? wippe passt soweit


----------



## KainerM (1. Juni 2014)

das sie fest genug angezogen ist damit das Hauptlager kein Spiel hat. Und dass die Madenschraube, die die Achse fixiert, angezogen ist. Die Achse sollte aber nicht all zu fest angezogen werden, die belastet die Lager vor. Wenn man die festknallt ruiniert man die Lager. Einfach am HR wackeln und mit dem Zeigefinger zwischen Hauptrahmen und Kettenstrebe fühlen obs Spiel hat. Wenns Spiel hat - eine Spur mehr anziehen. Gewalt ist da aber *nicht* nötig. Bei mir war die Madenschraube nicht angezogen, dann lockert sich die Achse beim Fahren. Wenn du noch nicht aufgebaut hast, dann kannst du drüber nachdenken die Lagerstellen ein wenig zu fetten. Bei mir war da nicht großartig was fettiges zu finden 

mfg


----------



## cocaine78 (2. Juni 2014)

Wer hat denn die Huber im Monarch verbaut? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab keine Hubers, sondern IGUS-Lager, ich meine die gelben wie sie Huber auch verwendet, (genaue Bezeichnung weiß Merlin eher als ich) mit der originalen RS-Hardware verbaut. Funzt seit nem Jahr einwandfrei mit geringem Widerstand.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juni 2014)

genaue Bezeichnung steht in der ICB Stückliste
http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx

die huberbuchsen sind im durchmesser etwas größer als die originalen. 
die gelben buchsen bekommen gern etwas spiel. merkt man beim fahren aber nicht. Man kann etwas entgegenwirken indem man sie in wasser (60°) eine weile "abkocht".
die nehmen etwas wasser auf und werden größer.

ich verwende unterdessen die grauen. die sind von Haus aus etwas dicker. haben minimal mehr Reibung - aber nicht spürbar beim fahren.


----------



## cocaine78 (4. Juni 2014)

Kann ich die Maße aus der Stückliste für die Bestellung der Bushings 1 zu 1 übernehmen? Hat das mal jemand nachgemessen? 
Danke schonmal 

Gruss


----------



## warp4 (4. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Maße aus der Stückliste für die Bestellung der Bushings 1 zu 1 übernehmen? Hat das mal jemand nachgemessen?
> Danke schonmal
> 
> Gruss


 
Schreib dem Hr. Huber eine Mail mit Angabe Bike und Dämpfer, dann bekommst Du schon das Richtige 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## knuspi (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe eben die Lager am Horstlink ausgetauscht. Hatte die Standard Lager drin und jetzt die original Austauschlager, wie sie FXXL verkauft. Vorher hatte ich insgesamt 4 Unterlegscheiben drin, jetzt habe ich gerade so noch eine pro Achse rein bekommen. Ist das normal? Sind die neuen Lager breiter oder muss ich die Scheiben alle wieder einbauen?


----------



## KainerM (4. Juni 2014)

Also bei meinem 2014er sind jedenfalls zwei pro Seite drinnen. Macht auch nur so Sinn.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

ich hab mir einen Satz verschieden dicke Passscheiben geholt. 0,1 0,2 0,5mm
habe überall eine jeweils passende von den Scheiben drin. also auf jedem Gleitlager eine. 

@KainerM .... du hast glaub ich nicht verstanden worum es geht.... (die silbernen scheiben)


----------



## KainerM (4. Juni 2014)

genau die mein ich.


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

ok dachte du meinst 2 pro seite = 2*2*2 also 8 gesammt...

mein bike hatte bei auslieferung gesammt 4 drin, aber die waren teils zu dünn. Dachte der Mann in Taiwan wohl auf dem papier steht 4* scheibe also mach ich 4 rein....

hatte aber gut spiel. also dickere besorgt.


----------



## KainerM (4. Juni 2014)

nein, schon klar. Mit "Seite" waren die Seiten "links und rechts vom Rad" gemeint 

Mein Horstlink bekommt übrigens anderwertig Spiel - radial, nicht axial...

mfg


----------



## knuspi (5. Juni 2014)

Ok, dann muss ich nochmal schauen. Also Spiel hab ich absolut 0, selbst mit nur einer Scheibe pro Achse. Aber wenn pro Seite eine Scheibe sein muss, muss ich mein Glück nochmal versuchen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Juni 2014)

Edit: erledigt!


----------



## fabi.e (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo ,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie der "rear wheel travel" vom ICB in XL ist?
Welches Maß ist das genau? Brauche die Länge zur Berechnung meiner Federhärte.
Oder wie kann ich die sonst noch berechenen?


----------



## arghlol (6. Juni 2014)

150 oder 170 mm bei 216er Länge.
Und 167 und 187 mm bei 222er Länge 

Was anderes kann da doch nicht gemeint sein.


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Juni 2014)

Habe einen Satz wunderbare HuberBushings für's ICB abzugeben. Unteres Lager ist rot, inklusive zwei neuen Igus-Gleitlagern. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich...

Edit: Verkauft!!!


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. Juni 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich kann vermutlich aufgrund des mittlerweile riesigen Umfangs an Threads und Beiträgen zum ICB die Kennlinie für den kurzen Federweg nicht finden. Kann mir da mal bitte jemand helfen?


Update: Ich glaube das hat sich erledigt. Ich habe gestern einen Spacer eingebaut, getestet und zusammen mit der stärkeren Druckstufe für ziemlich perfekt befunden. Der Roco Air braucht jetzt 80-85% Federweg auf den Hometrails (hat also eine gute Reserve für Bikeparks), nutzt den mittleren Federweg deutlich besser und wippt auch etwas weniger beim Pedalieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (7. Juni 2014)

Mal was anderes: welchen Umwerfertyp habt ihr montiert?


----------



## doriuscrow (7. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: welchen Umwerfertyp habt ihr montiert?


Ich habe einen passenden XT-Umwerfer übrig... wenn du magst...  ansonsten ist's so'n directmount-Teil...


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: welchen Umwerfertyp habt ihr montiert?


Ich würde den Sram XX1 verbauen. der ist am leichtesten und hält richtig was aus


----------



## cocaine78 (7. Juni 2014)

Tnc hat so nen schönen Ko figurator wo ma ne komplette Gruppe mit Bremsen zusammenstellt... Zu nem guten Preis, und ich hab keinen Plan welchen umwerfer, daher die Frage. 
Gruss


----------



## fabi.e (7. Juni 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, welches Tune des VIVID Air 2014 im ICB vorzuziehen ist? M/M oder M/L ? 
Was genau sind die Unterschiede? 

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2014)

im aftermarkt bekommst eh nur M/M und das passt bei 14er vivid super.


----------



## fabi.e (7. Juni 2014)

Wäre denn ein m/l vorzuziehen? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2014)

beim monarch ja, beim vivid nein


----------



## KainerM (8. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Tnc hat so nen schönen Ko figurator wo ma ne komplette Gruppe mit Bremsen zusammenstellt... Zu nem guten Preis, und ich hab keinen Plan welchen umwerfer, daher die Frage.
> Gruss


Umwerfer ist e-type / low direct mount. Ich fahre einen SLX FD-M675-E2.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-M675-E2-2--10-fach.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=fd-m675

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (8. Juni 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Umwerfer ist e-type / low direct mount. Ich fahre einen SLX FD-M675-E2.
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-M675-E2-2--10-fach.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=fd-m675
> 
> Mfg


Also quasi so einer http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...Umwerfer-FD-M780-E-Type-10-3-fach--20313.html


----------



## KainerM (8. Juni 2014)

Genau die Art, ja.


----------



## fabi.e (9. Juni 2014)

Moin, 

ich habe vor 2 Wochen meine neuen Horstlink Lager reingepackt. 
Trotzdem habe ich an dem Horstlink immer noch ein unheimliches Spiel:

Video dazu:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15962437/VID_20140608_162713.mp4

Was kann ich da tun? Wie bekomme ich das weg? Der Hinterbau fühlt sich sowas von wackelig an... Wenn man auf einer Kante fährt und das Hinterrad links oder rechts wegrutscht, fühlt sich das ziemlich komisch an...


----------



## Pintie (9. Juni 2014)

da müssen dickere Passscheiben zwischen Lager und Rahmen. 
musste cih auch machen. wobei das bei mir bei weiten nicht so extrem war....


----------



## matou (9. Juni 2014)

Puh, das sieht im Video aber nach mehr als nur Lagerspiel aus...als ob sich die Löcher in der Kettenstrebe zu einem Langloch geweitet haben.
Hast du das mal überprüft?


----------



## KainerM (9. Juni 2014)

ja, genau so siehts aus. Der Lageraufbau in den Horstlinks taugt leider nix. Bei deinem Problem würd ich sgen, die Kettenstrebe ist durch. Mögliche Lösung: aufbohren und eine Stahlbuchse einpressen... Aber zuerst bei Carver reklamieren. Das darf so net sein...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (9. Juni 2014)

Na super... :-( ich muss das ding in 8 Wochen mit nach kanada nehmen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Juni 2014)

Das sieht nicht so gut aus - ich hoffe nur, dass das nicht bei allen Rahmen ein Problem wird. Wie viel bist du damit schon gefahren und was?


----------



## fabi.e (10. Juni 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Das sieht nicht so gut aus - ich hoffe nur, dass das nicht bei allen Rahmen ein Problem wird. Wie viel bist du damit schon gefahren und was?



Hmm...  Mal sehen wie schnell Carver reagieren kann... wer ist denn von den Kollegen aktuell noch im Forum unterwegs? Vllt hat ja sonst noch der Stephan Stark einen Hinterbau bzw. Kettenstrebe übrig?

Ich bin schon relativ viel gefahren... 2 mal Finale, Saalbach, diverse Bikeparks und sehr viele Touren zwischen 25-40km. Also was die Beanspruchung angeht, von allem was dabei...
Schwer zu schätzen, da ich kein Tacho habe, denke so um die 2000km. Hab aber wirklich keine Ahnung, ob das hinkommt. Jedenfalls ist das Bike im Durchschnitt 3-5 Mal die Woche on Tour.

Wie müsste ich denn vorgehen beim Aufbohren und anschließend Stahlbüchse einpressen? Wo gibts solche Büchsen? Was sind das für Teile?


----------



## Pintie (10. Juni 2014)

meins hat schon deutlich mehr als das doppelte aufm Tacho.
und ich hab da genau 0 spiel.

habe 2*0,1mm und 2*0,25mm scheiben drin.

wenn man das so bewegen kann ist da schon was sehr hinüber


----------



## fabi.e (10. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> meins hat schon deutlich mehr als das doppelte aufm Tacho.
> und ich hab da genau 0 spiel.
> 
> habe 2*0,1mm und 2*0,25mm scheiben drin.
> ...



Ok.. kannst du mir mal nen Foto machen, wo du die Scheiben hingepackt hast? 
Ich baue meinen Hinterbau nachher nochmal außeinander und gucke mir mal die Löcher an, ob die sich geweitet haben..


----------



## Pintie (10. Juni 2014)

ich vermute eher das der innenabstand bei deinen kettenstreben zu groß ist.

ich hab im zerlegten zustand geschaut wo wieviel platz zwischen gleitlager und kettenstrebe ist, und dan jeweils passende passscheibe dazwischen gemacht.


----------



## knuspi (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gerade ein blödes Knacksproblem. Wenn ich stark ins Pedal trete knackst es als ob etwas einrastet und wenn der Druck vom Pedal weg ist als ob es wieder ausrastet. Scheint aus dem mittleren Teil des Rahmens zu kommen, zumindest hört es sich so an. 

Was ich ausschließen kann

- Horstlink. Geräusch kommt aus der Mitte und er hat kein Spiel
- Sattel und Sattelstütze. Tritt auch im Wiegetritt auf. 
- Lenkerklemme 
- Schaltauge (frisch gefettet)

Die Achse vom Hauptlager hatte ich offen, habe mal alles gereinigt und gefettet. Hat nichts gebracht. 

Hat jemand eine Idee oder schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt?


----------



## knuspi (10. Juni 2014)

Wieviele Unterlegscheiben gehören an die Dämpferaufnahme? Das knacksen könnte daher kommen. Oben habe ich komischerweise nur eine drin und unten ist sie außen. Gehört das so?


----------



## fabi.e (10. Juni 2014)

Hmm.. Gerade mal auseinander gebaut... Ein leichtes Spiel habe ich auch beim seitwärts bewegen der ketten strebe. Kommt vom Gelenk beim Tretlager... Da scheint also auch Spiel zu sein? Welches Lager ist das? Hänge gleich noch zwei Videos an...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n2sc03i6hxlbhbx/VID_20140610_204506.mp4

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g289j1n11bnlgq9/VID_20140610_205516.mp4


----------



## Micha-L (10. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hab mir einen Satz verschieden dicke Passscheiben geholt. 0,1 0,2 0,5mm
> habe überall eine jeweils passende von den Scheiben drin. also auf jedem Gleitlager eine.



Wo gibts denn solch einen Satz zu kaufen? Habe mich letztes Jahr blöd gesucht, weil ich welche für den Bolzen der Dämpferaufhängung brauchte. Die mitgleiferte U-Scheibe ist nämlich zu dick und der Bolzen stützt sich nur teilweise im Flip Chip bzw Rahmen ab. Ohne U-Scheibe wiederum ist Spiel. Daher hätte ich da echt gerne dünne Paßscheiben eingebaut.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfieldzzz (11. Juni 2014)

Würth, Förch, Berner, Eisenwarenladen, diverse Onlineshops und sogar bei Conrad.

Nicht wundern das die etwas teurer sind als Unterlegscheiben, die sind etwas präziser gearbetet


----------



## warp4 (11. Juni 2014)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn solch einen Satz zu kaufen? Habe mich letztes Jahr blöd gesucht, weil ich welche für den Bolzen der Dämpferaufhängung brauchte. Die mitgleiferte U-Scheibe ist nämlich zu dick und der Bolzen stützt sich nur teilweise im Flip Chip bzw Rahmen ab. Ohne U-Scheibe wiederum ist Spiel. Daher hätte ich da echt gerne dünne Paßscheiben eingebaut.
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael


 
http://www.rosentaler-schrauben.de/

Gruß Uwe


----------



## KainerM (11. Juni 2014)

Ich würd mal sagen, alles sauber machen und die Hauptlagerachse nachspannen. Die scheint locker zu sein.

Aber die Kettenstrebe scheint ohnehin durch zu sein, der Bolzen sollte im Horstlink kein Spiel haben...

Mfg


----------



## Pintie (11. Juni 2014)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn solch einen Satz zu kaufen?


wurde ja schon gesagt. ich hol meine im Schrauben laden um die Ecke...
http://www.schrauben-preisinger.de/ da bekommt man sowas sogar einzeln für paar cent.

@KainerM : Hauptlagerachse... die wirklich vorsichtig festmachen. die schaut zwar dick aus, sollte trotzdem nicht mit 20Nm festgemacht werden. da zerstört man schnell die Lager.


----------



## Airflyer (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,


wenn ich an meinem ICB 02 2013 auf Tubeless umrüsten will, sind das dann die richtigen Ventile bzw. welche sind
zu empfehlen ?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Rims-Spokes/Universal-Valve-35mm.html


----------



## Micha-L (11. Juni 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> wenn ich an meinem ICB 02 2013 auf Tubeless umrüsten will, sind das dann die richtigen Ventile bzw. welche sind
> ...



Du brauchst das Ventil, ein spezielles Felgenband:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Rims-Spokes/Rim-Tape-9m-25mm.html

und Dichtmilch:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Rims-Spokes/Sealant-Pint-Quart.html

Korrigiert mich, falls ich Blödsinn geschrieben habe. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Micha-L (11. Juni 2014)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> Würth, Förch, Berner, Eisenwarenladen, diverse Onlineshops und sogar bei Conrad.
> 
> Nicht wundern das die etwas teurer sind als Unterlegscheiben, die sind etwas präziser gearbetet



Perfekt. einen Würth gibt es sogar hier in Wiesbaden. Dann werde ich dort heute oder morgen mal aufschlagen. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## fabi.e (11. Juni 2014)

Würth gibt es hier auch... Meines Wissens aber nur für gewerbetreibende

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fabi.e (11. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wurde ja schon gesagt. ich hol meine im Schrauben laden um die Ecke...
> http://www.schrauben-preisinger.de/ da bekommt man sowas sogar einzeln für paar cent.
> 
> @KainerM : Hauptlagerachse... die wirklich vorsichtig festmachen. die schaut zwar dick aus, sollte trotzdem nicht mit 20Nm festgemacht werden. da zerstört man schnell die Lager.



Die Hauptlager Achse ist das dicke ding mit dem 8mm innensechskant oder? Die ist bei mir so Bomben fest... Bekomme ich weder auf noch zu.. Oder muss ichc erst auf der anderen Seite noch was lösen? Leider bekomme ich meine rechte Kurbel nicht Ausm Tretlager... Irgend wie fest gewachcsen... Jemand n trick? Haue schon mit gummihammer Auf das andere Ende ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juni 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Die Hauptlager Achse ist das dicke ding mit dem 8mm innensechskant oder? Die ist bei mir so Bomben fest... Bekomme ich weder auf noch zu.. Oder muss ichc erst auf der anderen Seite noch was lösen? Leider bekomme ich meine rechte Kurbel nicht Ausm Tretlager... Irgend wie fest gewachcsen... Jemand n trick? Haue schon mit gummihammer Auf das andere Ende ..


Achtung! Die Hauptlagerachse wird durch eine kleine Madenschraube gesichert! Senkrecht zur Achse ist von oben eine Madenschraube ins Yoke gedreht, die muss erst gelöst werden, sonst bekommst du die Achse nicht los oder zerkratzt sie. evtl. vorher mit WD40/Caramba einweichen, die setzen gerne Rost an. Und hinterher wieder fest ziehen. Die Achse wird nur soweit angezogen bis der hInterbau Spielfrei ist, dann mit der Made gesichert. Wenn die Achse fester angezogen ist killst du die Lager.


----------



## fabi.e (11. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Achtung! Die Hauptlagerachse wird durch eine kleine Madenschraube gesichert! Senkrecht zur Achse ist von oben eine Madenschraube ins Yoke gedreht, die muss erst gelöst werden, sonst bekommst du die Achse nicht los oder zerkratzt sie. evtl. vorher mit WD40/Caramba einweichen, die setzen gerne Rost an. Und hinterher wieder fest ziehen. Die Achse wird nur soweit angezogen bis der hInterbau Spielfrei ist, dann mit der Made gesichert. Wenn die Achse fester angezogen ist killst du die Lager.



Puh!!! Rettung in letzter Sekunde!! 
Danke!! Das hat mich sicherlich vor gröberen Schäden gerettet.   

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris0711 (11. Juni 2014)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Du brauchst das Ventil, ein spezielles Felgenband:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Rims-Spokes/Rim-Tape-9m-25mm.html
> 
> ...



Beim ICB2 mit Charger Laufrädern brauchst du das Tape nicht. Ist bereits ab Werk montiert. Anstelle Felgenband.


----------



## Airflyer (12. Juni 2014)

@Micha-L und @Chris0711 : Danke für die Info


----------



## cocaine78 (12. Juni 2014)

So, meine Hubers sind heute gekommen. Nun ist folgendes passiert: ich hab die Lager aus und die neuen einschl. neuer Buchsen wieder eingepresst. Die Buchse ist übrigens hinten genauso press drin wie die vorher...vorne ist es etwas besser. Ich hab alles zusammengebaut, Buchsen gefettet und das ganze mit 6 NM angezogen. Dann hab ich mich mal aufs Bike gesetzt und kräftig gewippt. Jetzt ist es so, dass der Dämpfer zwar schön arbeitet, aber sich die Buchsen keinen mm bewegen. Soll das so sein? Ich dachte die Laufen mit und nehmen so auch Kräfte auf?


----------



## arghlol (12. Juni 2014)

Die Buchsen werden mit den Schrauben in der Wippe befestigt und sollen sich afaik auch nicht gegen die Wippe bewegen.
Bewegung soll doch zwischen Gleitlager und Buchse auftreten.
Reibung ohne Lager würde sich schnell ins Alu fressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (12. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> So, meine Hubers sind heute gekommen. Nun ist folgendes passiert: ich hab die Lager aus und die neuen einschl. neuer Buchsen wieder eingepresst. Die Buchse ist übrigens hinten genauso press drin wie die vorher...vorne ist es etwas besser. Ich hab alles zusammengebaut, Buchsen gefettet und das ganze mit 6 NM angezogen. Dann hab ich mich mal aufs Bike gesetzt und kräftig gewippt. Jetzt ist es so, dass der Dämpfer zwar schön arbeitet, aber sich die Buchsen keinen mm bewegen. Soll das so sein? Ich dachte die Laufen mit und nehmen so auch Kräfte auf?



Wenn du mich Buchsen die Iglus Gleitlager meinst, dann drehen die sich nicht. Die werden ja nicht ohne Grund eingepresst. Die Achse dreht sich in den Gleitlagern. D.h. Die Achse bewegt sich auch nicht in Relation zur Schraubfläche. Wenn du den Dämpfer ausbaust kannst du die Achse zwischen die Finger nehmen und den Dämpfer bewegen dann siehts du es. Besser noch mach nur die eine Seite der Achse rein.


ZU LANGSAM


----------



## cocaine78 (12. Juni 2014)

Macht Sinn aber die Buchse dreht auch nicht im Lager...zumindest lässt sie sich nicht von Hand bewegen
EDIT: die Achse meine ich mit Buchse, das andere sind ja die Kappen und die Lager. So, und die Achse dreht sich NICHT in den Lagern.


----------



## Chris0711 (12. Juni 2014)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich Buchsen die Iglus Gleitlager meinst, dann drehen die sich nicht. Die werden ja nicht ohne Grund eingepresst. Die Achse dreht sich in den Gleitlagern. D.h. Die Achse bewegt sich auch nicht in Relation zur Schraubfläche. Wenn du den Dämpfer ausbaust kannst du die Achse zwischen die Finger nehmen und den Dämpfer bewegen dann siehts du es. Besser noch mach nur die eine Seite der Achse rein.





cocaine78 schrieb:


> Macht Sinn aber die Buchse dreht auch nicht im Lager...zumindest lässt sie sich nicht von Hand bewegen


Kann ein bisschen schwer gehen. Du merkst es aber auch schon beim einschieben der Achse das hier die Bewegung stattfindet, sonst würdest du ja das Gleitlager rausschieben.


----------



## cocaine78 (12. Juni 2014)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Kann ein bisschen schwer gehen. Du merkst es aber auch schon beim einschieben der Achse das hier die Bewegung stattfindet, sonst würdest du ja das Gleitlager rausschieben.


Ein bisschen ist gut...ich hab zum Eindrücken schon ordentlich Kraft gebraucht, von Hand drehen ist da nicht. Allerdings, n den Kappen ist etwas mehr Spiel als in der Originalfassung des ganzen. Wenn das aber normal ist, hab ich nix gesagt . Ich habe nur erwartet, dass die Achse in den neuen Lagern sehr leichtgängig ist.


----------



## KainerM (13. Juni 2014)

Sollte sie auch sein. Also ist wohl wieder mal das Auge im Dämpfer auf untermaß...


----------



## cocaine78 (13. Juni 2014)

Na das ist ja super... Und wie beheb ich das Problem? Ich hab ja 3 Ersatzlagern mitbestellt, also solange tauschen bis das leichtgängigste drin ist?


----------



## arghlol (13. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja super... Und wie beheb ich das Problem? Ich hab ja 3 Ersatzlagern mitbestellt, also solange tauschen bis das leichtgängigste drin ist?


Vielleicht nicht die ideale Lösung, wenn man extra Buchsen von Huber gekauft hat, aber du kannst natürlich die originalen Rock Shox Buchsen zusammen mit den Igus-Gleitlagern verwenden.
Hubers Buchsen sind ja etwas dicker als die originalen.
Ich denke bei der Funktion wirst du da keinen Unterschied bemerken.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juni 2014)

Mehr Fahrradfahren, hilft immer solange der Bock noch auf 2 Rädern steht. 

scnr


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2014)

Ich würde die Hubers erstmal einbauen, solange du keinen Schraubstock brauchst um die Achsen einzubauen sehe ich erstmal kein extremes Problem. Dann mal etwas fahren und schauen ob sie sich einfahren.
Ansonsten Mit dem Einpresstool versuchen eins der IGUS-Lager in einen Akkuschrauber einzuspannen, langsame Drehzahl und mit einem Schleifflies versuchen die Aussenseite ein klein wenig runter zu schleifen, aber lieber zu wenig pro Versuch als zu viel. Und auf die Finger aufpassen.


----------



## cocaine78 (13. Juni 2014)

Was brauch ich eigentlich für die Bremse? Ist das richtig: VR 203 und Adapter für PM6, HR 180'und Adapter egal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (13. Juni 2014)

PM180 hinten geht ohne Adapter. Für eine 203er brauchst du einen +20mm Adapter.

Mfg


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

+23 um genau zu sein....
203mm scheiben und +20 adapter funktionierte zumindest bei mir mit einer zee nicht. 
hab mir dann einen +23 gemacht


----------



## cocaine78 (13. Juni 2014)

Die Adaptergrössen sind nur in PM angegeben, also PM 6 oder PM 7


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

jup aber ein PM 7 Adapter am VR ist nicht das gleiche wie hinten....

aber ich bin hinten von 203 auf 180 ohne adapter gegangen, hab fast 100g gespart und funktioniert absolut genau gleich gut....

würde hinten 180 ohne Adapter empfehlen.


----------



## cocaine78 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich kann leider bei tnc nur mit Adapter auswählen, ich bestell dort die komplette XT Gruppe. Also vorne Pm7 passt dann?  Ansonsten hab ich 170er Kurbel mit 2x10, Abstufung 38/24 und hinten 11/34...was für ne Kombi fahrt ihr und warum?


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

170er kurbel würd ich so bis 185cm fahren wenn du größer bist auf jeden fall 175mm
vorne 24/38 ist eigentlich klar
hinten 11-36 das bringt mehr bandbreite und kleineren Berggang.


----------



## Kharne (13. Juni 2014)

Vorne 24-32-44, Bash dazukaufen und großes KB je nach Vorliebe. Warum? An 2-fach Shimano Kurbeln kriegst du keinen gescheiten Bash.


----------



## cocaine78 (13. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 170er kurbel würd ich so bis 185cm fahren wenn du größer bist auf jeden fall 175mm
> vorne 24/38 ist eigentlich klar
> hinten 11-36 das bringt mehr bandbreite und kleineren Berggang.


Heißt, besseres Uphill mit dem 36 aber Down nicht soviel Speed...wobei, der Unterschied zum 11/34 wird soooo riesig net sein oder? Ich bin 1,76, daher der Gedanke zur 170er Kurbel. Sonst irgendwas was ich beim Antrieb beachten muss? Das Innenlager ist das BSA Gewinde 68-73, SM-BB70


----------



## Kharne (13. Juni 2014)

Ich bin von 175 auf 170 runtergegangen. Nen wirklich Unterschied merke ich jetzt nicht, bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Kurbel noch keinen einzigen Kratzer hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

hatte 170 und bin auf 175. bodenkontakt genau gleich oft.
aber bei 1,76 würd ich auch 170mm nehmen.

ich würde auf jeden fall 11-36 nehmen. bis auf paar gramm mehr hast nur vorteile.
warum bergab weniger speed?
38-11 bleibt doch gleich. oder anders... im vergleich zu 11-34 hast du mehr bandbreite weil der größte gang gleich bleibt, aber der kelinste kleiner wird.

und 24-34 wäre mir oft zu groß am berg.

3 Fach ist last century...


----------



## Tobiwan (13. Juni 2014)

2-fach ist ja sooo Millenium 
Heute fährt man 1-fach mit 11- 42 (Mirfe-Ritzel) hinten wenn es günstig sein soll oder halt gleich 11-fach XX1. 
Für die Alpen macht man vorne ein 30er hin, wobei das dann meistens auch dran bleibt. Alternativ gibts noch ein 32er, das immer ausgereicht hat. Sobald die Schwerkraft dran zieht, reicht die Übersetzung gut. In der Ebene gewinnt man dagegen keine Rennen mehr, aber was soll´s...


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

bin ja auch für 1**10*-42 
kostet aber halt mal eben das 2-3 fache


----------



## Tobiwan (13. Juni 2014)

Naja, das 42er Mirfe-Ritzel hat mich 35 Euro gekostet.... und 400gr Gewicht gespart. Ist aber auch egal. Jeder wie er mag. Mit 2-fach ist man auf jeden Fall für alle Eventualitäten gewappnet.


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Juni 2014)

So, mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Spiel im Hinterbau. 
Heute habe ich die Toleranzen in zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und der Aufnahme mit jeweils 2 x 0,5mm Scheiben ausgeglichen. Der obligatorische Rütteltest am Hinterbau zeigt, dass etwas Spiel verschwunden ist. Aber - da ist immer noch mehr als Genug. Es können jetzt nur noch die Horst-Links sein (wobei diese bereits 4 x Unterlegscheiben habe) oder das Hauptlager. Ich hab jetzt auch keine Lust mehr zu Schrauben deshalb die Frage: Hat von Euch jemand Spiel im Hauptlager gehabt? Wenn nein, dann könnte ich das ja schon mal ausschließen.

Interessant wäre auch, wessen Hinterbau so 100%ig spielfrei ist.

Ansonsten - einfach geiles Bike. Jetzt wieder mit MZ 55 an der Front. Ich habe 216er und 222er Dämpfer und noch eine 150mm Gabel im anderen Bike. Damit kann ich aus dem ICB so ziemlich alles machen, was mir taugt!


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

nach deinem video hat das mit dem hauptlager nichts zu tun.
sondern du hast spiel zwischen kettenstrebe und sitzstrebe.
vor allem schaut das auf dem video so aus als ob das lager radial spiel hat. was schon mal gar nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (18. Juni 2014)

Die Videos waren doch von @fabi.e und nicht von @Tobiwan, oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Juni 2014)

richtig, von mir gibt es keine videos...


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

ah verwechselt...


----------



## cocaine78 (19. Juni 2014)

Nochmal was für mich zum Verständnis : Der Lenkwinkel in der steilen Einstellung ist mit 66' angegeben, dies bezieht sich aber auf die 26er Variante mit 170er Gabel. 650b kommt ein halbes Grad flacher, richtig? Und ne 150 er Gabel macht 1 Grad steiler. 

Somit würde mein Aufbau als 650b mit der 160er Pike doch in steil trotzdem 66' haben oder?


----------



## arghlol (19. Juni 2014)

Nein, die 66° Lenkwinkel kommen bei einer Einbauhöhe der Gabel von 557 mm und 26'' Laufrädern zusammen (es könnte auch auf 555 mm gerechnet sein, da finde ich gerade keine Quelle).
D.h. wenn du die 12,5 mm, die von den 650b-Rädern hinzukommen ausgleichen möchtest, dann musst die Einbauhöhe der Gabel bei ca. 545 mm liegen.

Die 27,5-Pike hat mit 160 mm Federweg eine Höhe von 552 mm. Damit solltest du einen Lenkwinkel von knapp über 65,5° bekommen.


----------



## fabi.e (19. Juni 2014)

ich habe übrigens meinen Verursacher für das merkbare , deutliche Spiel ausfindig machen können, was ich erst auf das Horst link Lager geschoben habe. Hab gestern mal nen anderes Laufrad reingepackt.  Mein Hinterrad ist weich wie butter und wurde evtl auch schief und krumm zentriert... Geht das? Habs vor 2 Monaten zum nach ziehen gegeben.. Seit dem auch das Spiel. Mit dem HR von meinem Bruder fühlt es sich wieder  "relativ " stabil hinten an. Sprich ich merke das Horst link Spiel nicht mehr so wirklich.. (Unterschiede sind nur durch fahren in einer Sackgasse getestet worden)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (20. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Nochmal was für mich zum Verständnis : Der Lenkwinkel in der steilen Einstellung ist mit 66' angegeben, dies bezieht sich aber auf die 26er Variante mit 170er Gabel. 650b kommt ein halbes Grad flacher, richtig? Und ne 150 er Gabel macht 1 Grad steiler.
> 
> Somit würde mein Aufbau als 650b mit der 160er Pike doch in steil trotzdem 66' haben oder?



Die meisten 150er Gabeln bauen nur 520mm hoch, Im Vergleich zur 170er fehlen damit 35mm, das macht fast 2°.


----------



## KainerM (20. Juni 2014)

abzüglich der Höhe, die durch die anderen Ausfallenden dazu kommt. Bleiben ca. 22mm, die vorne fehlen.
mfg


----------



## fender_90 (20. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich kann das mit diesem Umrechnen nicht so. Auf welchen Lenkwinkel komme bei steiler Geometrie (theoretisch 66°, bei 26" und 170mm) und 650B bei einer 150mm Pike und bei einer 160mm Pike? Wie gut sind die Winkel für den All-Mountain Einsatz? Ich schwanke zwischen den beiden Federwegen und bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, ob 160mm vielleicht zu flach wird.


----------



## arghlol (20. Juni 2014)

Mit der 150er 27,5-Pike (Höhe 542 mm) erhöhen sich Sitz und Lenkwinkel gegenüber einer 555 mm Gabel um 0,56° =>  ~66° Lenkwinkel mit 650b-Setup
Mit der 160er (Höhe 552 mm) nur um 0,13° => ~65,6° Lenkwinkel.

Für den All-Mountain-Einsatz würde ich auf jeden Fall die 150er Pike nehmen. Du erhälst neben den steileren Winkeln, weniger Radstand, ein niedrigeres Tretlager, mehr Reach und weniger Stack (alles im einstelligen Millimeter Bereich).

Übrigens braucht man für das Berechnen der Werte nur die Geometriewerte eines Rahmens und das passende Werkzeug  http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (20. Juni 2014)

Die 10mm Federweg und der daraus resultierende flachere Lenkwinkel machen den Braten nicht fett.


----------



## fender_90 (20. Juni 2014)

Okay, wenn man das richtige "Werkzeug" hat dann gehts. Also ich werde mich dann wohl für die 150er Pike entscheiden. Also morgen ab in den Laden und her damit


----------



## cocaine78 (21. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich mit der 203er Scheibe nicht so eins....passt das so wie sie im Bremssattel steht?

Danke und Gruß

Tante Edit sagt, das ist im Übrigen ein Mazura Adapter für PM7 auf 203...das kann ja auch nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## KainerM (22. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube dein Adapter ist um 180° gedreht. Und weil es ein PM7 auf 180 Adapter ist passt der hinten, aber nicht vorne für eine 203er (Die meisten Gabeln haben eine PM6" Aufnahme. Das ICB hat PM7").

mfg


----------



## AXION (23. Juni 2014)

Servus ICB Gemeinde,

vllt erstmal zu meiner Person, ich fahre eigentlich eigentlich ein All Mountain mit 150mm Federweg, da ich aber mal ein Bike mit etwas mehr Bergabperformance wollte, bin ich auf die Suche nach einem Enduro beim ICB fündig geworden, da es einfach rattenscharf aussieht und wie ich finde eine gelunge, sinnvolle Austattung zu einem guten P/L Verhältnis bietet.
Carver hat es einem wirklich nicht Leicht gemacht, wenn man hier die ersten Rahmenlieferungen des 2014er ICB mitverfolgt hat. Als ich dann endlich die E-mail von F-XXL mit der Lieferung hatte, hatte ich zwar schon meine Zweifel aber wollte auch nicht mehr auf ein anderes Fabrikat umschwenken und hab mich somit mal auf das Abenteuer ICB Lieferung eingelassen.
Heute Mittag war es dann soweit: der LKW ist vor die Tür gefahren und hatte ein ziemlich großes Paket dabei.
Out of the Box, erstmal die wichtigsten Sachen gecheckt, Wippe war halbwegs mittig, Horst Link Lager bis auf weiteres spielfrei, bis auf ein paar Kratzer am Oberrohr keine weiteren Beschädigungen, also erstmal Erleichtert, dass ich kein so schlechtes Exemplaer erwischt habe.
Lieferung scheint auch Vollständig (650B Ausfallenden, Reverb Entlüftungskit, jede Menge Papier, und Fahrrad XXL hat sogar noch einen Inbusschlüsselsatz, einen Pedalschlüssel und ein paar Stadtfahrradpedale mit eingepackt, muss man schon nicht in den Keller gehen um mal alles zusammezubauen ;-) )

Abends gings dann nach einem schnellen Grundsetup an Gabel, Dämpfer, Lenker und Sattel auf eine kleine Testrunde.
Hier meine Eindrücke:
Berghochfahren geht mit dem ICB viel besser als erwartet, klar merkt man das Gewicht und der Magic Mary hiten wird wohl auch bald einem hier rum Liegenden Hans-Dampf weichen müssen. Und ich bin mir sicher den Vivid Air bekommt man auch noch ein Stück wippfreier.
Der Carver Sattel ist Schrott, viel zu hart und instabil, wenn auch farblich sehr gut passend. Ähnlich die Griffe, wer Ergon Griffe mal ne weile Gefahren ist, der will auch keine anderen mehr.
Die richtige Position für den Reverb Schalter zu finden wird auch noch spannend, der sollte meiner Meinung nach außen Positioniert sein, aber für ein ergonomisch sinnvolle Anordnung kollidiert er mit dem Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter.
Die Zee fühlt sich erstmal nicht wirklich besser als eine XT an, sieht aber robuster aus.
Ist übrigens mein erstes Bike mit 2x10, und ich finde die Übersetzungsbandbreite reicht sehr gut aus.
Der lange Radstand und der flache Lenkwinkel lassen das Bike erstmal nicht mehr so verspielt wirken wie mein All-Mountain, was auch zu erwarten war, dafür liegt das Ding Bergab sehr satt auf dem Trail, da freue ich mich schon auf die erste richtige Abfahrt.
Übrigens Größe M war die richtige Entscheidung bei 1,79m und 85cm SL.

Und wie ihr auf dem unteren Bild schon richtig erkennt, ist auch bei mir der Vivid Air falsch rum eingebaut.
Bei welcher/welchen Einstellungen kollidiert denn die Wippe mit der Luftkammer?
Wie kann ich den Dämpfer anderst herum einbauen, da müsste ich ja dann die Buchsen mit einem Schraubstock rauspressen und vertauscht wieder einpressen richtig?
Gibt es da ne kleine Anleitung?







Schöne Grüße aus dem Süden!


----------



## Tobiwan (23. Juni 2014)

Einen Dämpfer anderst herum einzubauen ist ganz einfach.
Einfach oberen und unteren Inbus lösen und die Schraube durchdrücken. Dann Dämpfer rausnehmen, Buchsen tauschen (das geht per Hand) umdrehen und wieder einbauen - fertig. Dauert 2 min.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Du fährst ja momentan 150mm steil und das reicht für viele Sachen wirklich aus. Auf Touren finde ich es angenehm, mit 150mm steil hochzufahren um dann oben auch mal auf 170mm flach umzuschrauben.


----------



## Pintie (24. Juni 2014)

@AXION noch a Müncher mit Blauen ICB 

Hab meins die letzten 5 Tage mal am Gardasee gequält. Das mit der Geräusch freiheit ist jetzt erst mal wieder Geschichte.
Da muss jetzt mal bissal gewartet werden.

Vom Fahren ist die Kiste in dem Gelände dort aber einfach genial. Man kommt die Berge gut hoch und runter geht richtig was  dickes grinsen...

Hab noch zwei andere ICB's am Gardasee gesehen, icb 1 + 3 aber beide nur auf Autodach an mir vorbei gefahren.

so und jetzt muss ich mir überlegen was da für ein neuer Sattel drauf kommt. der alte ist jetzt wirklich durch.


----------



## fabi.e (24. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @AXION



Die schöne alte ponale!  mit dem Dämpfer in 222 mm Länge kannst du nur noch eine Stellung (190mm flachh) fahren oder? Konnte mich immer noch nicht entscheiden ob ich nun den 216er oder 222er vivid air ordern soll... Soll im august 4 wochen BC kanada, mit bikepark und trailtouren taugen... Ich schätze der unterschied beim fahrgefühl zwischen den beiden ebl ist nicht gewaltig oder?


----------



## Pintie (24. Juni 2014)

ich hab den 222 nicht bereut. hoffe halt auf die sl wippe mit der das ganze wieder einen ticken steiler wird. 

aber selbst so kommt man den tremalzo locker hoch. (bike so wie auf dem bild 16 kg ...) 
die ponale macht runter übrigens spaß wenn man am montag fährt, und alle anderen am sonntag heimgefahren sind. war recht leer gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (24. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mein ICB ja auch eine Zeit lang mit nem 222er Roco gefahren und das ging ganz gut, bin jetzt mit nem 216er Vivid Air unterwegs und irgendwie hatte ich da, auch wenns schneller und ruppiger wurde nie das Gefühl zu wenig Federweg am Heck zu haben...Das ICB mit dem Vivid geht so genial...bin immer wieder begeistert.
In den letzten Tagen war ich mit dem ICB in den Dolomiten unterwegs und habs da mehr für gemütliche Touren benutzt, bin dann auch erstmals den kurzen Federweg für längere Zeit gefahren -ich glaub das werde ich  nun öfter machen! Macht mächtig Laune, solange es nicht zu ruppig wird.
@AXION Halte Deine Magic Marrys mal im Auge! Hab mir neulich für einen Alpentrip auch eine für Vorne gegönnt. Nach gut zweieinhalb Tagen Traileinsatz war der ganze Reifen rissig und sogut wie jeder Außenstollen war angerissen...kannte sowas bislang nur aus irgendwelchen Forengeschichten aber selbst hab ich sowas noch nicht erlebt. Bin die Magic Mary dann noch weiter gefahren und mit jedem Tag haben die Stollen richtig Material verloren. Habe mir den Reifen auch bei anderen Bikern angesehen und die sahen alle ähnlich aus. Hab den Reifen zurück gegeben...fuhr sich zwar richtig genial, aber was bringts wenns net hält.


----------



## AXION (24. Juni 2014)

Dämpfer wäre dann auch richtig herum eingebaut. Buchsen waren leider sehr fest drin und bevor ich da noch was mit klopfen und schraubstock verkratze, bin ich zum Händler um die Ecke. Die Jungs von AlphaBikes hatten das in 3min gegen einen kleinen obolus in die Kaffeekasse umgedreht.
@-Wally- wer nimmt denn einen kaputten gefahreren Reifen zurück? - Sehr kulant muss ich sagen
@Merlin7 jawohl München hat jetzt zwei ICBs ;-)


----------



## cmi (24. Juni 2014)

AXION schrieb:


> wer nimmt denn einen kaputten gefahreren Reifen zurück? - Sehr kulant muss ich sagen



Schwalbe. Das Problem ist bloß das mir ein unkulanter Hersteller lieber wäre, dessen Reifen nicht so einen irrsinnigen Verschleiß haben


----------



## Pintie (24. Juni 2014)

sind in München schon mehr als 2  aber glaube nur 2 blaue...

conti nimmt Reifen auch zurück wenn sie stollen verlieren. 
Aber die haben das Problem einfach seltener als Schwalbe. 

und bevorst das nächste mal zum alphabike gehst kannst bei mir vorbei kommen. bike Werkzeug ist fast alles vorhanden


----------



## knuspi (24. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand, was für Schaltzugaußenhüllen am letztjährigen ICB verbaut sind?


----------



## Pintie (24. Juni 2014)

das ist jagwire. bei mir schon gegen shimano getauscht. (die schon mit fett befüllten). finde die Shimano lassen sich viel leichter biegen und die endkappen haben das Loch wenigestens in der Mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Dafür sind die Jagwire Bremsleitungen total weich...

@Merlin7:
Wollte die Tage mal nach den Lagern im Hinterbau gucken, darf ich bei dir vorbeikommen?


----------



## Pintie (24. Juni 2014)

so wie ich dich kenne ist bei dir Brei drin


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Och, kennst du den Steinschlag in meiner linken Kettenstrebe schon? Und meine Gabel ist wohl auch platt ^^

Hast du nen Austreiber für Nagellager? Das Hauptlager läuft wohl auf solchen.

Ich denke ich bestelle mir die passenden Lager schonmal zusammen, oder?


----------



## AXION (24. Juni 2014)

@Merlin7 danke dür das Angebot, werde ich sicher mal darauf zurück kommen 

Gerade nochmal bissl unterwegs gewesen, das Ding mag es steil bergab, werd gleich mal ne Tour planen...


----------



## -Wally- (24. Juni 2014)

@-Wally- wer nimmt denn einen kaputten gefahreren Reifen zurück? - Sehr kulant muss ich sagen

Naja...der Reifen sah nach zwei Tagen schlimmer aus als meine Muddy Mary die ich ein Jahr lang zuvor gefahren bin...das hab ich meinem Händler auch so geschrieben und den Reifen entsprechend zu an diesen zurück gegeben...dafür gibts nen High Roller 2 zurück.
Händler in dem Fall ist übrigens ein großer Webshop aus Aachen.


----------



## cocaine78 (25. Juni 2014)

Wer von euch hat nen Etype Umwerfer verbaut? Brauch ich dieses Adapterplatte Set und das Schraubenset? Der Umwerfrer war nämlich ohne alles...


----------



## KainerM (26. Juni 2014)

Adapterplatte nein, Schrauben ja. Schrauben sollten eigentlich dazugehören, haben bei mir aber auch gefehlt. Ich habs leider zu spät gemerkt... bei mir halten den Umwerfer jetzt zwei Bremsscheibenschrauben, hält auch.

Mfg


----------



## cocaine78 (26. Juni 2014)

Hast du zufällig die Schraubengrösse im Kopf? Müsste ja M5xirgendwas sein...und wärst du nochmal so nett, ein Foro davon einzistellen? Danke schonmal und Gruß


----------



## knuspi (26. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand die Maße für die Schrauben der Zughalterungen parat oder weiß, wo man die beziehen kann?


----------



## matou (26. Juni 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob das ICB einen symmetrischen Hinterbau hat?

Mein neues HR läuft nicht mittig und ich versuch gerade dahinter zu kommen es korrekt zentriert ist.
Hab leider keinen Zentrierständer o.ä. hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2014)

es sollte beim Yoke also unten im Fräßteil beim Tretlager mittig laufen


----------



## matou (26. Juni 2014)

Danke!

Das HR ist exakt mittig zentriert. Trotzdem steht die Felge ~4mm zu weit auf der Antriebsseite.
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich nach der Ursache suchen kann?


----------



## arghlol (26. Juni 2014)

D.h. am Laufrad liegt es nicht?
Die Nabenadapter mal überprüft?
Hatte mal den Fall dass sich meine Schaltung bei jedem HR Ein- & Ausbau immer verstellte. Das eigentliche Problem war der Achsadapter auf der Antriebsseite, der sich immer weiter rausgedreht hatte.

Dann müsste doch dein Hinterbau 4 mm Versatz haben, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## fabi.e (27. Juni 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das HR ist exakt mittig zentriert. Trotzdem steht die Felge ~4mm zu weit auf der Antriebsseite.
> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich nach der Ursache suchen kann?



Habe aktuell das gleiche Problem mit meinen icb, seitdem ich mein HR zum nach spannen gegeben habe.
Hab immer ans horstlink Lager gedacht.. Dann mal ein anderes HR eingebaut und das HR saß mittig. Werde die Wartung am hinterrad bei farradladen reklamieren..


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2014)

das kann man fix selber nachzentrieren und das da Abweichungen möglich sind, ist doch schon fast normal.
Auf jeder Seite eine viertel Umdrehung (da wo es zu weit am Rahmen steht Lösen und auf der anderen Seite Nachziehen)


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## matou (27. Juni 2014)

Neues Laufrad ist iO - hatte es beim Kumpel im Zentrierständer...passt.

Nabenadapter sind auch in Ordnung.
Am alten HR ist die selbe Nabe drin, ich musste weder Bremssattel noch Schaltung neu einstellen. Also geh ich davon aus, dass die Nabe passt.
Dafür hab ich festgestellt, dass ich mein altes HR aussermittig zentriert habe. Deswegen ist mir der Versatz bisher wohl nicht aufgefallen.

Für Sonntag hab ich eh Gabelservice eingeplant, da werde ich mal versuchen "auszumessen" wo die Abweichung an Rahmen oder HR her kommt.

Besteht evtl ein Zusammenhang mit der versetzten/nicht mittig sitzenden Wippe? Das war bisher für mich ok, weils keine Auswirkungen zu haben schien.


----------



## Luk00r (28. Juni 2014)

Sind im der Pike der 2014er ICB Modelle eigentlich Tokens drin? Wieviele?


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juni 2014)

Ich wollt mal kurz meine Erfahrungen mit den 650B Ausfallenden mit euch teilen. 

Hab jetzt 4 touren von hometrail lala bis zu einer (hoch)alpinen geschichte erledigt. Rahmengröße XL ich bin 1,90m, fahre 170 flach (ca. 64°) (lenkwinkel ist bei mir ca. 1° flacher als er sein sollte).

Ich bin das ganze eher skeptisch angegangen. "hm, mal schauen um wie viel träger der bus jetzt noch wird" 

Das erste was ich bemerkt habe, war das sich eher wenig geändert hat bei normalen rumgefahre auf leichten trails. So bald es steiler und technischer wurde, hatte ich am ersten tag das gefühl, dass meine tagesform ziemlich gut sein müsste, da alles noch souveräner und kontrollierter geht. Allerdings bin ich auffällig oft mit dem pedal i.wo aufgesessen. Gestern war dann so das AHA-Erlebnis: Steil, schottrig-felsig, stufig, spitzkehrig. Ich war bei vielen stufen sehr überrascht wie sicher und gelassen es sich dann doch angefühlt hat.
Da ich alle trails schon mehrmals gefahren bin, führe ich diesen gewinn an sicherheit/kontrolliertheit/souveränität auf die Ausfallenden zurück.

Okay, soweit so gut, das hat man erwarten können. Aber dem muss doch auch ein gewisses Maß an Trägheit gegenüber stehen. Weder auf meinem recht leichten, schnellen, kurvigen, verspielten hometrail hinterm haus, noch auf den 600hm s0-1 gestern am schluss der tour konnte ich nicht wirklich einen nachteil feststellen. Absprünge von i.welchen kuppen, schnelle richtungswechsel usw. gingen wie gewohnt. Das einzige was am anfang etwas mehr Kraft gekostet hat, als ich es gewohnt war: Manuals auf der Straße. Aber auch hier, das ist halt physik und mit ein bisschen gewöhnung ist das kein problem.

Ich werde die tage mal wieder zurückwechseln und mich dann hier noch mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (29. Juni 2014)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Sind im der Pike der 2014er ICB Modelle eigentlich Tokens drin? Wieviele?



Hatten sie nicht alle ne DPA verbaut? Dachte, da sind gar keine Tokens möglich?


----------



## Makke (29. Juni 2014)

ich habe ja den Wechsel vom SX-Trail auf das ICB gemacht. Beide haben viele Gemeinsamkeiten, aber das ICB ist auf verspielten und schnellen Trails einfach einen Ticken träger, es möchte um einiges aktiver gefahren werden. Das SX benötigte schon auch etwas Nachdruck in engen Kurven, aber das ICB setzt da noch was drauf.
Dennoch bin ich mit dem ICB bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Vor allem im steilen technischen Gelände kommt selten Unsicherheit auf.
Fahre das Rad mit 26" Laufrädern meistens in der 150mm und falchen Posititon ... aktuell steht es auf 150mm und "steil". Naja, so viel steiler wird der Lenkwinkel damit ja auch nicht ...


----------



## cocaine78 (29. Juni 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Maße für die Schrauben der Zughalterungen parat oder weiß, wo man die beziehen kann?


Würde mich auch interessieren, da das Material seeeeehr weich ist und ich die erste schon geschrottet habe ( das Innensechskant).


----------



## knuspi (30. Juni 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, da das Material seeeeehr weich ist und ich die erste schon geschrottet habe ( das Innensechskant).


 
Es sind M5x20. Gibt's im Baumarkt. Zwar nicht aus Alu, aber dafür ist der Innensechskant auch nicht so schnell ausgenudelt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab meine Zughalter schon mehrfach ein und ausgebaut, und die Schrauben sind alle noch top. Was macht ihr damit? Den Dämpfer nicht vorher ausbauen und schräg schrauben? Schlechtes Werkzeug benutzen? Zu fest knallen?


----------



## Pintie (30. Juni 2014)

die dinger sind weich wie butter...
aber brauchen ja auch keine 10Nm um die züge zu halten....
vernüftiges Werkzeug + gefühl und alles ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (30. Juni 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das HR ist exakt mittig zentriert. Trotzdem steht die Felge ~4mm zu weit auf der Antriebsseite.
> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich nach der Ursache suchen kann?



Ich bin nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Ich weiß nur, dass mein mittig zentriertes HR und das ebenfalls korrekt zentrierte HR von einem Kumpel ~4mm Versatz im Hinterbau haben. Ich kann am Hinterbau keine Probleme an Lagerpunkten o.ä. feststellen. Ausmessen ist für mich als "Laien" etwas schwierig bzw bekomme ich keine reproduzierbaren Werte.

Ich hab mal Carver bzw F-XXL angeschrieben, bekomm aber nur Zustellfehler vom Mailserver.
Hat jemand eine bessere Email-Adresse als [email protected] ?


----------



## Makke (30. Juni 2014)

Das ICB hat nun mal ein paar Toleranzen ... speicht einfach um und geht Biken!


----------



## Pintie (30. Juni 2014)

nachgemessen hab ich noch nie. vielleicht sollte ich das mal. Hatte nämlich auch mal das Problem das der Reifen auf der Bremsenseite am Yoke geschliffen hat.

Aber die Sunringle LR muss man ja eh wöchentlich zentrieren. daher hatte ich mir eine Schablone gebaut die ich auf das Yoke klebe. 
sollte ich viellleicht mal schauen ob das jetzt mittig ist, bevor ich mir neue LR hole und die dann schleifen


----------



## matou (30. Juni 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> ... speicht einfach um und geht Biken!



Ja, nach der Devise handhabe ich es sonst auch. 
Nur hab ich ein kleines "Trauma" was schiefe/kaputte Hinterbauten angeht und mir ist die aktuelle Abweichung etwas zu groß um es von vorne herein so ab zu tun.


----------



## knuspi (30. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die dinger sind weich wie butter...
> aber brauchen ja auch keine 10Nm um die züge zu halten....
> vernüftiges Werkzeug + gefühl und alles ist gut


 
Die Teile sind echt sehr weich. Ich habe durch eigenes Ungeschick eine Schraube zerstört. Habe den Sechskant nicht richtig aufgesetzt und gedreht. Dann war die Aufnahme hinüber. Die anderen sind noch in Ordnung. Wenn man ein bisschen aufpasst passiert da nichts.


----------



## Makke (30. Juni 2014)

kann ich verstehen, aber das ist halb so wild ... ich hatte schon einige Bikes mit nich 100%igen Hinterbauten. Und 4mm sind ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Kharne (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab die gleichen Zughalter, wie schafft ihr es da die Schrauben zu killen? Geht halt mal mit nem Gewindeschneider in die Bohrungen und packt Fett auf die Schrauben damit die besser reingehen.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2014)

na aber wenn man doch kein Drehmomenten schlüssel hat, wie soll man das denn sonst wissen wann gut ist mit festziehen!!! 

Ich hab immer noch die ersten Dämpferbolzen und schrauben und hab die regelmäßig offen. Evtl. gibts da große unterschiede bei den verbauten schrauben? Gute schrauben im ICB 03er rahmen, billiger im 01er?


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2014)

da brauchst dann aber so einen 1,5Nm Schlüssel 
oder man nimmt einen 5mm langen und zieht nur mit zwei fingern fest.

Meine Schraube im Dämpferbolzen hat übrigens 6 Nm nicht vertragen.
zumindest hat der Drehmo schlüssel gemeint das ich 6,2 Nm hatte. (der zeigt digital an wie viel man zugedreht hat).


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2014)

Die Schrauben im ICB dürften nichtmal den Namen "Schrauben" haben so schlecht sind die 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (1. Juli 2014)

Also ich finde die Dämpferaschrauben zumindest an meinem 2014er einwandfrei. Für Schräubchen in der Gegen M5, M6 brauchts idR keinen Drehmo, da passt das "Gefühl" ganz gut. Kleine reißt man gerne ab, große zieht man nicht genug ab, aber für mittleren Größen kommt man gut hin.

Die Zughalter sind eine ganz andere Sache, eh klar. Das sind Aluschrauben, die werden angezogen bis es hält. Die Vertragen vielleicht 3 Nm wenn es viel ist.

mfg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juli 2014)

Die Dämpferschrauben haben wohl eine ordentliche Streuung. Die Obere hat nach dem dritten Mal anziehen den Kopf verloren, während ich die andere erst vor kurzem sicherheitshalber gewechselt habe. Die wurde mit Sicherheit zehnmal mit 12Nm angezogen, da war dann nur der Innensechskant leicht ausgenudelt.


----------



## fender_90 (2. Juli 2014)

Welches Maß für die Sattelklemme hat das ICB? 34,9mm(35mm)?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

Japp, ist ja mittlerweile irgendwie Standard. 31.6er Stütze mit 34.9er Klemme.


----------



## KainerM (2. Juli 2014)

34,9m ist grundsätzlich richtig, ging bei mir aber nur stramm drauf. Kann aber auch sein dass meine Sattelklemme leichtes Untermaß hatte, ich musst sie jedenfalls ein wenig aufbiegen.

mfg


----------



## knuspi (3. Juli 2014)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage: Wie fest zieht ihr die Hauptlagerachse an? Hier stand ja irgendwo mal was von "vorsichtig vorspannen". Ich ziehe sie immer nur ganz leicht an, da sie ja sowieso von der Madenschraube gehalten wird. Gibt es für "vorsichtig vorspannen" eine Drehmoment-Angabe?

Edit: Selbst gefunden. Sind 2-4 NM.


----------



## fabi.e (3. Juli 2014)

Moin, habe mir nun nen vivid air für mein icb gegönnt... Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Buchsen ich brauche und welche da empfehlenswert sind?


----------



## Paramedicus (8. Juli 2014)

Servus,
habt Ihr beim ICB auch Antriebseinflüsse? Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck das da was nich hinhaut. So beim Wackeln sind die Lager aufn ersten Blick fest. 

Bin ratlos.


----------



## KainerM (8. Juli 2014)

Was meinst du mit Antriebseinflüssen genau? Aufm kleinen Ritzel (22z) passts bei mir ganz gut; da ist der Hinterbau schön neutral. Auf dem 36er dagegen hab ich schon recht deutliches Wippen.

Wenn du eine Verwindung meinst:
-Hauptlagerachse Spielfrei? Recht einfach fühlbar wenn sie es nicht ist.
-Horst-Link: Bike auf griffigem Untergrund gerade hinstellen (Vorderrad muss geradeaus zeigen), am Hinterrad in oben Achsrichtung wackeln und dabei die Horstlinks abfühlen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juli 2014)

Mit 28 oder 30 Zähnen ist das ICB das antriebsneutralste Enduro, was ich je gesehen oder gefahren habe. Meine Dämpfer haben alle keine Plattform, trotzdem wippen andere Bikes drastisch mehr. Habe es aber auch nie mit mehr als 30 Zähnen gefahren.


----------



## Paramedicus (8. Juli 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Verwindung meinst:
> -Hauptlagerachse Spielfrei? Recht einfach fühlbar wenn sie es nicht ist.
> -Horst-Link: Bike auf griffigem Untergrund gerade hinstellen (Vorderrad muss geradeaus zeigen), am Hinterrad in oben Achsrichtung wackeln und dabei die Horstlinks abfühlen.
> 
> mfg



Naja, ist halt schwammig irgendwie. Wenn ich an der Sattelstütze festhalte und
das Hinterrad bei 12 Uhr hin und her bewege, gibts ein Geräusch.
Das kommt von dem Lager wo die Sitzstrebe an der Wippe befestigt ist.
Da "rutscht" wohl irgend ein Lager quasi 2 mm aus der Sitzstrebe raus.
Is nich normal,wa?


----------



## knuspi (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch ein Knacken, was ich vom Hauptlager vermute. Äußert sich bei mir aber nur wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete, also im Wiegetritt oder wenn es steil bergauf geht. Ein großzügiges Fetten der Achse hat schon etwas geholfen, aber ganz weg ist es noch nicht. Vielleicht hat noch jemand anderes einen Tipp, wie man das weg bekommt.

Können die Lager kaputt sein? Wenn ich sie mit der Hand drehe fühlen sie sich zumindest noch ganz normal an und laufen auch weich.


----------



## Chris0711 (12. Juli 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Knacken, was ich vom Hauptlager vermute. Äußert sich bei mir aber nur wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete, also im Wiegetritt oder wenn es steil bergauf geht. Ein großzügiges Fetten der Achse hat schon etwas geholfen, aber ganz weg ist es noch nicht. Vielleicht hat noch jemand anderes einen Tipp, wie man das weg bekommt.
> 
> Können die Lager kaputt sein? Wenn ich sie mit der Hand drehe fühlen sie sich zumindest noch ganz normal an und laufen auch weich.


Schau dir mal dàs syntace Schalttage an. Bei mir war da feiner Dreck drin. Das hat dann bei Kettenzug Geräusche gemacht. Einfach mal am schalwerk wackeln.


----------



## -Wally- (12. Juli 2014)

Ich war letzten Monat mit meinem ICB in den Dolomiten unterwegs und nach ein paar Touren durch Sonne und Regen knarzte und Knackte die Karre, als würde der Rahmen jeden Moment auseinander brechen.
Bei mir hatte sich auf einer Seite der Horstlink etwas gelöst und die eine oder andere Schraube am Ausfallende war auch nicht mehr ganz so fest, was ordentlich Geräusche verursacht hatte. Also alles mal nachgezogen, danach war Ruhe.


----------



## fabi.e (13. Juli 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur etwas zum 1-für-alles - Vivid Air sagen:
> 
> Das Ding ist top - habe den Dämpfer in 222mm, damit hast du dann hinten nochmal fast 20cm mehr "Flausch", bei selber Wippfreiheit wie beim Monarch plus. Fährt sich sehr sehr angenehm, der Haustrail wird fast schon langweilig
> Wichtig ist nur eins:
> Montiere den Piggyback auf die Seite des Sattelrohrs. Sonst hast du bei voller Nutzung des hinteren Federweg 2 Dellen im Vivid Air. Da kollidiert nämlich die Wippe mit der Luftkammer. Oder kurz: Mach es *nicht *so, wie es Carver beim aktuellen ICB 2 macht.


Moin, 
Schlägt der 216er Dämpfer denn auch in die Wippe ein, wenn ich der piggy vorne sitzt? Oder ist das unabhängig von der ebl und generell beim vivid air aufgrund der dicken Luftkammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (13. Juli 2014)

das ende vom vivid ist ja immer gleich - egal welche ebl.
es kommt auf die position in der wippe an.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juli 2014)

Kleine Frage an die ICB fahrer vom ersten Modelljahr. 

Mein Hörstlink ist wohl gar. Gibts die auf Kulanz neu, oder muss man die käuflich erwerben?


----------



## knuspi (15. Juli 2014)

Ich habe kostenlos neue Lager bekommen. Einfach den Support anschreiben. Ein paar Tage später lagen die neuen Lager im Briefkasten.

Wie äußert es sich bei dir? Knarzen? Spiel?


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juli 2014)

Die haben spiel. 

Ich hoffe ich bekomm die noch zum wochenende.


----------



## Stetox (15. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> sind in München schon mehr als 2  aber glaube nur 2 blaue...
> 
> conti nimmt Reifen auch zurück wenn sie stollen verlieren.
> Aber die haben das Problem einfach seltener als Schwalbe.
> ...


mit meinem sinds 3 blaue


----------



## Chris0711 (15. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand schon ausprobiert ob man mit den 26" Ausfallenden ein 650B Hinterrad in Verbindung mit 150mm flach oder steil montieren kann?


----------



## knuspi (15. Juli 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Die haben spiel.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bekomm die noch zum wochenende.


Wenn du Glück hast könnte das klappen ;-) 

Bei mir knackt es immernoch. Ich bin mir mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr sicher wo es herkommt. Wenn ich das Hinterrad zur Seite drücke knackt es immer zwei mal. Könnte schon vom Horst Link kommen, aber der hat nicht merklich Spiel. Habt ihr da nochmal extra fett drauf?


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juli 2014)

heute keine antwort bekommen. Damit dürfte das dann auch gegessen sein. Bitter, muss ich mit der klapperkiste halt nach nauders...
Aber ich hab nichts anderes erwartet


----------



## cocaine78 (18. Juli 2014)

Moin, 
Ich stell die Frage hier nochmal:


Meine 27,5 er Pike RC Dualposition mit ca 25 SAG / 125 PSI Druck.
Wenn ich komplett zumache kann ich die Gabel im Stand genauso weit eindrücken wie bei komplett offener Gabel .
Sollte die nicht fast blockieren wenn ich sie zudrehe ( blaues Verstellrad rechts) oder ist das normal? Meine Reba SL von 2008 blockiert fast komplett, oder sind das unterschiedliche paar Schuhe?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juli 2014)

und es hat mal wieder knack gemacht:


  

gruß vom Nabenzerstörer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Juli 2014)

Wie machst du das? 
Bei mir sind es Sättel und Pedale...


----------



## OJMad (18. Juli 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Wenn du Glück hast könnte das klappen ;-)
> 
> Bei mir knackt es immernoch. Ich bin mir mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr sicher wo es herkommt. Wenn ich das Hinterrad zur Seite drücke knackt es immer zwei mal. Könnte schon vom Horst Link kommen, aber der hat nicht merklich Spiel. Habt ihr da nochmal extra fett drauf?



Ein Knacken, welches mich wahnsinnig machte, hatte ich auch.
Nachdem ich meinen Rahmen qusi komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und neu zusammen gebaut habe, war es wieder da 
Lösung bei mir:
An der linken Kettenstrebe mal die Halterung für die Bremsleitung weggemacht und die Leitung mal frei hängen lassen -> knacken weg.
Ein wenig Fett in die Führung gemacht und Leitung wieder festgemacht ->Knacken weg
Ist natürlich noch nicht die optimale Lösung, aber es knackt nicht mehr.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch bei dir die Ursache


So long
J.O.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juli 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wie machst du das?
> Bei mir sind es Sättel und Pedale...


Möglicherweise ist das ganze rumgetriale eher so medium toll für die naben?! 

Gut, aber ich hab auch schon die Achse von meiner Chris King im trialrad gebrochen.


----------



## -Wally- (18. Juli 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich stell die Frage hier nochmal:
> 
> 
> ...



Würdest Du die Frage für eine Lyrik RC2 DH oder Totem stellen, dann wäre die Antwort komplex und man könnte sagen...ja! Das sind unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe, aber bei der Pike isses merkwürdig und ich würde sagen, dass da etwas nicht stimmt, weil die eben einen riesen Einstellbereich hat.
Ich kenne die Pike RCT3, aber die hat gegenüber der RC ja nur die dreistufige Schnellverstellung, die eigentliche Charger Dämpfung ist die gleiche und wenn Du die komplett dicht machst, dann heißt dass, dass der Low Speed Bypass / Dämpfung komplett dicht ist und lediglich die High-Speed Druckstufe, also der Shimstack wirkt. Die Pike fühlt sich damit total straff an, im ersten Moment fast wie blockiert, aber je mehr man die Gabel damit fordert, desto besser arbeitet die dann auch mit. Schluckt also dicke Schläge taucht aber ansonsten nicht ab.
Es könnte natürlich sein, dass in der Dämpfung einfach zu wenig Öl drin ist und diese dadurch nicht funktioniert.
Ist die Zugstufe auch ohne Funktion?  Merkst Du garkeinen Unterschied wenn Du die Gabel mal langsam eindrückst?


----------



## cocaine78 (18. Juli 2014)

Doch einen kleinen Unterschied merk ich schon, aber wenn ich im Stand auf den Lenker drücke, krieg ich jeweils den gleichen Einfederweg hin, und das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Auch wenn ich bei mir 3 Stufen hinunterrolle, federte sie gleich tief ein.


----------



## Pintie (18. Juli 2014)

so ich hab jetzt auch mal einen schönden defekt.
passend zum wochenende..... 

noch kleine Feierabend Runde gedreht und mich gewundert warum die Lyrik so hart ist...
mal luft abgelassen und .. Gabel geht noch bis zur hälfte und dann wie auf block.

hab jetzt mal tauchrohre abgezogen und.... dämpfungsseite ist voller dämpfungsöl.
wird wohl eine Dichtung hin sein.

Ersatz gibts wohl zum Wochenende nicht mehr.... shit


----------



## icemlmo (18. Juli 2014)

Ärgerlich!

Zum Knarzen: Ich vermute mittlerweile, dass das vom Versatz der Wippe kommt. Bei mir ist der nämlich so ausgeprägt, dass die Buchsen das Gleitlager durch das Auge des Dämpfers auf eine Seite pressen. Ich muss das am Wochenende mal checken, denn ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Buchse direkt am Dampfer anliegt. Heißt: Metall auf Metall. Daher das Knarzen.  
Mal sehen, ich melde mich bei Updates.


----------



## Sun_dancer (19. Juli 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist das ganze rumgetriale eher so medium toll für die naben?!
> 
> Gut, aber ich hab auch schon die Achse von meiner Chris King im trialrad gebrochen.



Respekt!!! Das auf dem Foto sind ja Magura (bzw. DT-Swiss) FR440. Wie du die zerstören kannst, ist mit schleierhaft 
Die sind normalerweise auch bei DH-Geballer "bombproof" 
Wahrscheinlich musst du ein Foto deiner Waden danebenstellen, um es erklärbar zu machen 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Kharne (19. Juli 2014)

Trial -> Syntace wirbt damit, dass deren Naben länger als 4 Wochen bei ihren Trialern halten (solange leben bei denen wohl normale Klinkenfreiläufe). Dass da irgendwann auch ein Zahnscheibenfreilauf oder eben irgendwas anderes aufgibt kann ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Trial -> Syntace wirbt damit, dass deren Naben länger als 4 Wochen bei ihren Trialern halten (solange leben bei denen wohl normale Klinkenfreiläufe). Dass da irgendwann auch ein Zahnscheibenfreilauf oder eben irgendwas anderes aufgibt kann ich mir gut vorstellen


Also die hope naben halten im trialeinsatz ziemlich lange. Geht eher richtung ewig. Und die haben ja bekanntlich sperrklinken. Die billigen zahnscheiben hat man recht zügig durch. Erinnere mich da an die dt 340 von meinem trialkumpel. Im trial verwendet man aber eher freilaufritzel mit sperrklinken (4-8) die auf der kurbel montiert werden. Die halten auch ziemlich lange. Selbst eine billige dt onyx hat bei mir 2 jahre ohne defekte überstanden. Also das zeigt mir, vernünftig dimensionierte sperrklinken können auch haltbar sein.

Bei der defekten nabe hab ich eher den speichenzug im verdacht. Ich hab öfter mal stein/felskontakt an den speichen. Wenn das öfter passiert, reist vll mal. Naja...


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2014)

so meine Lyrik geht wieder...
einmal komplett zerlegt und sauber gemacht. wieder befüllt und zusammen passt wieder alles Perfekt.
scheinbar war auf der Dämpfungsseite der unterste Gummiring raus gegangen. Hatte glücklicher weise einen der gepasst hat.


----------



## Highsider (19. Juli 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und es hat mal wieder knack gemacht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 306359 Anhang anzeigen 306360 Anhang anzeigen 306361
> 
> gruß vom Nabenzerstörer


Bist du Erstbesitzer? Selbst wenn nicht würde ich mal bei DT Swiss nachfragen. Man hört immer die seien sehr kulant.


----------



## fender_90 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mein ICB so langsam aufzubauen und wollte mal fragen, wie ihr den Steuersatz eingepresst habt. Habt ihr vorher das Steuerrohr nochmal gefräst und plan gemacht, oder einfach den Steuersatz eingepresst wie es war?


----------



## -Wally- (22. Juli 2014)

fender_90 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, mein ICB so langsam aufzubauen und wollte mal fragen, wie ihr den Steuersatz eingepresst habt. Habt ihr vorher das Steuerrohr nochmal gefräst und plan gemacht, oder einfach den Steuersatz eingepresst wie es war?



Also angefangen hatte ich so:




Aber irgendwie war ich trotzdem immer kurz vorm verkanten, also habe ich dann zu Präzisionswerkzeug gegriffen: 'Nem dicken Gummihammer!
Damit gings dann echt einfach.


----------



## cocaine78 (22. Juli 2014)

Kann mir bitte mal einer nen verbauten Etype umwerfer inclusive Zugführung fotografieren? Ich werd noch wahnsinnig mit dem Dreck hier....Danke schonmal,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

@-Wally- 
Ich hab das Präzisoinswerkzeug "Schraubstock" benutzt 
Aber Holzbrettchen und große Schraubzwinge geht noch besser.

@cocaine78 
Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, vielleicht erkennst du da das wichtigste. EDen Umwerfer an die Kettenstrebe schrauben, das Kabel rechts vor dem Tretlager runter laufen lassen, unten ums Tretlager rum und die Aussenhülle in den Zughalter der in der Querstrebe im Yoke verbaut ist stecken.


----------



## cocaine78 (22. Juli 2014)

Soweit hab Ichs, aber die restliche  Führung am Umwerfer selbst kommt mir blöd vor. Über die Führung drüber und von oben in die Klemmung, so dass das Restkabel unten rausschaut? Aber ich schau mal bei dir, danke.

Tante Edith sagt, du gehst garnet über die Führung sondern von unten direkt rein?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Ja, am Umwerfer wird nur das Seil geklemmt, aber die Zughülle endet in dem Gegenhalter der im Yoke verschraubt ist. Bzw. bei dir müsst glaub ich ein Sprengring dran sein. Ich humpel mal kurz in den Keller und mach dir ein Foto.


----------



## cocaine78 (22. Juli 2014)

Meine Verlegung sieht so aus:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nen X7-Umwerfer. Da wird der Zug direkt geklemmt.


----------



## cocaine78 (22. Juli 2014)

Ahhhhhhso...beim Xt gehen glaub ich beide Sachen, ich bin zuerst direkt drauf, das war aber noch übler. Ich weiß nicht woran es grad hängt, ich hab an meinem anderen Bike auch schon Schaltung eingestellt, aber hier krieg ich grad garnix hin, und ich verlier langsam die Geduld... Zumal ich noch die XT Bremse entlüften muss  
Dankeschön fürs Foto machen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Shimano Bremse entlüften? Soll ziemlich easy sein. Ist in den meisten Fällen aber nicht unbedingt sofort nötig. Hab meine Zee/SLX zu Ostern ans ICB geworfen, Leitungen gekürzt und dreimal am Hebel gezogen. So lange ich das Bike nicht auf den Kopf stelle funktioniert sie astrein. Werd demnächst auch mal entlüften, aber Eile hab ich damit nicht.


----------



## cocaine78 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir aber beim kürzen Luft in die hintere Bremse gezogen, da ist nix mehr mit Druckpunkt


----------



## Chris0711 (22. Juli 2014)

Den Gegenhalter musst du nicht unbedingt mittig anschrauben. Da sind li und re auch noch Löcher.
Mit dem Shimano SLX Umwerfer  war die Leitungsführung nach re versetzt besser. Der Schaltzug hatte sich schon leicht in den Gegenhalter eingearbeitet. Bild ist vor dem Versetzten. Und unten Bilder zur Montage Umwerfer und meiner Zugverlegung. Damit sind die Leitungen Geschütz.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir aber beim kürzen Luft in die hintere Bremse gezogen, da ist nix mehr mit Druckpunkt



Dann hast du schon recht viel Luft drin... 
Kannst du auf die Schnelle leicht beheben: Bremse paarmal ziehen, Schraube am Ausgleichbehälter öffnen, sollte nur Luft zu sehen sein, Öl einfüllen bis Oberkante Unterlippe, zuschrauben, Bremse paarmal ziehen und eventuell Bike etwas bewegen...schon hast du gut not-entlüftet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (22. Juli 2014)

interessant bei mir sind nur 2 nicht 3 Löcher für den zughalter am Umwerfer drin.

und das update das stefan gemacht hatte (nicht mehr veraschraubter halter sonder mit sprengring) wurde wohl mal übergangen. die 14er bikes sind genau so wie 13.


----------



## cocaine78 (22. Juli 2014)

Cool, werd ich mal testen.
Edith: habt ihr die Führung am Joke ausgerichtet und dann festgeknallt?


----------



## Pintie (22. Juli 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Cool, werd ich mal testen.
> Edith: habt ihr die Führung am Joke ausgerichtet und dann festgeknallt?


und loctide rein.... 

leichte Konstruktionsschwäche ist, das man da nur gut mit Werkzeug ran kommt wenn der Dämpfer eingefedert bzw ausgehängt ist.


----------



## Chris0711 (22. Juli 2014)

Sind bei mir auch nur 2 Löcher. Hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung. 
Die Inbusschraube durch eine Sechskantschraube ersetzen. Dann kann man das Ganze auch mit eingebautem Dämpfer ausrichten.


----------



## fabi.e (22. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute,
mein ICB im aktuellen Zustand...
Ja, den Vivid habe ich mittlerweile schon andersherum eingesetzt... 

Ich fahre in 3,5 Wochen für 3 Wochen nach Whistler und bin aktuell dabei alles vorzubereiten.

Welche Ersatzteile würden auf eurer Liste als Must-Have stehen?

Habe aktuell: 
Bremsbeläge
Syntace X12 Schaltauge und Schaltwerkschraube
Tubeless Milch
Ersatzschaltwerk
Monarch+ für längere Touren

Welche Werkzeuge würdert ihr mitnehmen?
Ich kann in meinem Evoc Case höchstens 30kg mitnehmen (inkl. Tasche) 
Dazu kommen natürlich, Halbschalenhelm, Fullface, Evoc Protector Jacket, und POC Knee und Elbowprotis.

Was mir außerdem noch ein wenig Sorgen bereitet...
Meine Laufräder sind nicht mehr im besten Zustand. Außerdem sind sie relativ Schmal, sodass mein Tubeless Reifen bei wenig Druck schonmal zur Seite wegknickt...

Würdet ihr noch vor Whistler auf einen Neuen LRS setzen? Habe mir schon 26" FlowEx LRS ausgeguckt, bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich noch umstellen soll (ich könnte ja nach der Reise auf die Idee kommen auf 27" umzubauen, o.ä)

Welchen Hinterradreifen würdet ihr empfehlen?
Fahre vorne MagicMary als SuperGravity compound... Den Hansdampf hab ich hier immer drauf, möchte aber für Canada was etwas griffigeres haben. Finde irgendwie keinen MagicMary mit härterer Gummimischung fürs HR... will ja nicht, dass der in ein paar Tagen runter ist..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Pack auf jeden Fall Schläuche ein! Wenn es dir unterwegs den Reifen aus dem Horn drückt hast du keinen Bock mit Milch rum zu patschen, das verdaut dir im Zweifel den ganzen Tag. Ventil raus, Schlauch rein erstmal weiter fahren.
Für Parkeinsatz setze ich auf Baron 2.5, der drückt aber mächtig auf die Waage und taugt (für mich) nicht zum Touren fahren.


----------



## Pintie (22. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Pack auf jeden Fall Schläuche ein! Wenn es dir unterwegs den Reifen aus dem Horn drückt hast du keinen Bock mit Milch rum zu patschen, das verdaut dir im Zweifel den ganzen Tag. Ventil raus, Schlauch rein erstmal weiter fahren.
> Für Parkeinsatz setze ich auf Baron 2.5, der drückt aber mächtig auf die Waage und taugt (für mich) nicht zum Touren fahren.



sehe ich auch so. wobei ich erst gar nicht mit milch anfange. und am VR hab ich den baron 2.5 auch öfter für Touren drauf.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das letztes Jahr auf meinem Roadtrip gehabt. Seit dem fahr ich nur noch Schlauch.


----------



## Pintie (22. Juli 2014)

ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr die Michelin latex schläuche. (Reifen: conti baron 2,5; TK 2,4 prot. , MK 2,4 prot, Mud king 2.3)
funktionieren top.
mann muss halt alle paar tage mal pumpen. und wichtig: viel talk oder puder in den Reifen.

wiegen 120g. und hatte bisher keinen Platten damit. nur ein abgerissenes Ventil beim pumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr die Michelin latex schläuche. (Reifen: conti baron 2,5; TK 2,4 prot. , MK 2,4 prot, Mud king 2.3)
> funktionieren top.
> mann muss halt alle paar tage mal pumpen. und wichtig: viel talk oder puder in den Reifen.
> 
> wiegen 120g. und hatte bisher keinen Platten damit. nur ein abgerissenes Ventil beim pumpen.


Genau das fahre ich seit dem auch


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2014)

Willkommen im Club...


----------



## Felger (23. Juli 2014)

Mit co2 kriegt man auch unterwegs den reifen problemlos wieder rauf. 120ml Fläschchen mitnehmen, dann kann man auch nachfüllen. Schlauch ist aber auch mit an board, für gröbere pannen


----------



## cocaine78 (23. Juli 2014)

So, die Shimanoanleitung zum kürzen der Kette ist eher auch zu vernachlässigen...zu kurz, groß auf groß is nicht. Ich frag mich nur, warum? Ich hab eingefädelt, groß auf groß gestellt, etwas zugegeben damit sie nicht zu straff ist...passt erst net.
Der erste Selbstaufbau ist seeeeeeeehr anstrengend...! Ist das normal, dass man beim " ersten mal" soviel Lehrgeld zahlt? Könnt ich kotzen...so kurz vorm Ziel.


----------



## Chris0711 (23. Juli 2014)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> So, die Shimanoanleitung zum kürzen der Kette ist eher auch zu vernachlässigen...zu kurz, groß auf groß is nicht. Ich frag mich nur, warum? Ich hab eingefädelt, groß auf groß gestellt, etwas zugegeben damit sie nicht zu straff ist...passt erst net.
> Der erste Selbstaufbau ist seeeeeeeehr anstrengend...! Ist das normal, dass man beim " ersten mal" soviel Lehrgeld zahlt? Könnt ich kotzen...so kurz vorm Ziel.


Normalerweise passt die Shimano Anleitung. Hast du dann die Kettenglieder dazugegeben die in der Anleitung stehen? Ich meine das wären zwei. Ich hänge normalerweise bei groß groß den Dämpfer aus und mache das im eingefedertem Zustand.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2014)

Es gibt von Shimano ne Anleitung zum Kette ablängen? Hab in den Zettel noch nie rein geguckt. 
Ich komprimier den Dämpfer und leg die Kette auf groß groß, so dass das Schaltwerk gerade noch so langt. Dabei nicht vergessen dass die Kette auch über die Kettenführung läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (23. Juli 2014)

In der Anleitung stand nix von 2 zugeben, da stand nur, dass groß auf groß muss und dass wenn zu straff, dann auf das nächste Glied gehen... Und so hab Ichs getan. Und ratet mal, wer die restlichen Glieder entsorgt hat? Richtiiiiig...  das bedeutet für mich: neue XT Kette, dieses mal richtig kürzen, und die Restglieder an die alte dran...
Tante Edith meint, ich soll solange halt aufs große KB verzichten...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2014)

Nö, du solltest nur auf Groß/Groß verzichten. Oder fährst du 1-Fach? Und wenn du beim nächsten Mal ganz auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, federst du noch den Hinterbau ein und sicherst ihn z.B. mit nem Spanngurt. 
Denn wenn deine Kette auf Groß/Groß aufs Limit abgelängt ist können beim Fully auch zwei Glieder Zugabe im Zweifel mal zu kurz sein wenn der Hinterbau in dem Gang mal etwas weiter einfedert.


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juli 2014)

Moin, ich habe neulich gemerkt, dass die Lagerschrauben vom Rahmen teilweise weich werden. Die Stückliste, die Merlin irgendwann mal erstellt hat (Dankeschön!), habe ich, werde aber aus den aufgelisteten Daten nicht schlau. Angaben wie M6x12 kenne ich, aber die Bolzen und Schrauben für die Lager und Ausfallenden sind nur mit einer Nummer (erste Spalte) angegeben. Sind das Artikelnummern von FXXL oder Carver?
Kommt man sonst irgendwie an Schrauben mit so verhältnismäßig breiten Köpfen, wie sie auf den Lagern sitzen?
Oder taugen auch "normale" Schrauben mit z.B. Linsenkopf?
Und wo gibt es die Durchsteckbolzen in ausreichender Festigkeit (reicht 8.8?) fürs Federbein?
Dankeschön!


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2014)

das sind carver intern nummern.
die bolzen für die Dämpfer sind weit weg von jeder norm. von daher kaum bis gar nicht zu bekommen.
(selber drehen ....)

die schrauben sind auch nach keiner norm. von daher... bei carver fragen.

woran merkt man das eine Schraube weich wird ?!?!


----------



## Garfieldzzz (23. Juli 2014)

um hier nochmal kurz was zum Bremsenentlüften n Raum zu werfen:

Was sehr gut hilft wenn der Druckpunkt noch nicht ganz so hart ist wie einem das lieb wäre, ist den Bremshebel mit einem Kabelbinder fest (!) gegen den Griff ziehen und das ganze ne Zeit lang stehen lassen (z.B. über Nacht). Anschließend den Kabelbinder durchschneiden und ein zwei mal pumpen. Durch den anliegenden, höheren Druck setzen sich Dichtungen und löst sich die Luft und steigt langsam zum Geber. Wenn man nun den Bremshebel loslässt saugt es die Luft in den Ausgleichsbehälter. 

(Wird z.B. auch bei Rennautos oft gemacht)


----------



## knuspi (24. Juli 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe neulich gemerkt, dass die Lagerschrauben vom Rahmen teilweise weich werden. Die Stückliste, die Merlin irgendwann mal erstellt hat (Dankeschön!), habe ich, werde aber aus den aufgelisteten Daten nicht schlau. Angaben wie M6x12 kenne ich, aber die Bolzen und Schrauben für die Lager und Ausfallenden sind nur mit einer Nummer (erste Spalte) angegeben. Sind das Artikelnummern von FXXL oder Carver?
> Kommt man sonst irgendwie an Schrauben mit so verhältnismäßig breiten Köpfen, wie sie auf den Lagern sitzen?
> Oder taugen auch "normale" Schrauben mit z.B. Linsenkopf?
> Und wo gibt es die Durchsteckbolzen in ausreichender Festigkeit (reicht 8.8?) fürs Federbein?
> Dankeschön!


 
Ich bin vor kurzem mal darauf gestoßen: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager
Bestellbar ist das ganze aber noch nicht. Habe schon direkt bei FXXL nachgefragt. Einen Liefertermin konnten sie mir auch nicht nennen. Aber in absehbarer Zeit kann man das Kit wohl kaufen.


----------



## icemlmo (24. Juli 2014)

Um ebenfalls nochmal auf die Schrauben/Bolzen zurückzukommen:


Merlin7 schrieb:


> das sind carver intern nummern.
> die bolzen für die Dämpfer sind weit weg von jeder norm. von daher kaum bis gar nicht zu bekommen.
> (selber drehen ....)
> 
> ...


Hast du nicht die Dämpferbolzen schon mal getauscht? Wie hast du es gemacht? Selbst gedreht?
Ich wollte mir nämlich auch Neue besorgen, meine sind mittlerweile ganz schön durchgenudelt.


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2014)

hätte ich von carver bekommen - aber war mir ungefähr 5000% zu teuer.
hab mir dann selber welche gedreht. (mit sechskant). War aber etwas optimistisch beim gewichtsparen.........

wenn die neue Wippe mal kommt und man an beiden enden 22,2mm hat besorge ich mir andere.


----------



## icemlmo (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn die neue Wippe überhaupt kommt ...
Ich geh' mal zu dem Schraubenspezialisten um die Ecke und lege ihm mal die Maße auf den Tisch. Mal sehen, wie der reagiert.


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> woran merkt man das eine Schraube weich wird ?!?!


Naja, wenn sich der Schlüssel etwas weiter dreht als die Schraube... Demnächst habe ich endlich die passenden Bits für den Drehmomentschlüssel und muss mich nichtmehr auf mein manchmal vielleicht etwas mangelhaftes Fingerspitzengefühl verlassen.


knuspi schrieb:


> Ich bin vor kurzem mal darauf gestoßen: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager
> Bestellbar ist das ganze aber noch nicht. Habe schon direkt bei FXXL nachgefragt. Einen Liefertermin konnten sie mir auch nicht nennen. Aber in absehbarer Zeit kann man das Kit wohl kaufen.


Danke! 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, fehlt nur das große Lager am Tretlager, oder? 30€ klingt recht fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2014)

geil ist das 4* Passscheibe Horst link....
wenn alle die gleichen passscheiben brauchen - könnte man sich das schenken...

vor allem 30€ ? und das dann für china Lager die sofort Rosten... danke.


----------



## Tobiwan (24. Juli 2014)

Also ich finds gut, dass sich jemand Gedanke über Servicekits macht. Über die Qualität kann ich nichts sagen aber 30 Euro für so ein Kit empfinde ich als günstig.


----------



## MangoHenry (29. Juli 2014)

Moin, ich besitze nun seit ca. 2 Wochen ein 14er ICB 03 und habe seit meiner letzten Ausfahrt ein merkwürdiges knacken wenn ich fest in die Pedale trete..  Meine Fahrrad XXl Filiale hat das ganze schon durchgecheckt aber nichts gefunden..  Nun fahre ich nächste Woche in Urlaub nach Saalbach und würde gerne Geräuschlos meine Höhenmeter strampeln, zumal ich Angst habe, dass dabei weitere Schäden entstehen.. hat hier jemand eine Idee was es sein könnte? Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Nimm mal die Ausfallenden ab, montier sie mit Fett und zieh die Schrauben mit 6-8 Nm fest. Check dabei gleich noch ob das Lager im Horstlink Spiel hat, vor allem axial.


----------



## MangoHenry (29. Juli 2014)

Lager im Horstlink hat kein Spiel und Ausfallenden sinds auch net.. Weitere Ideen?


----------



## MangoHenry (29. Juli 2014)

edit: hab doch Spiel im linken Horstlink Lager.. Was nun? Fest ziehen oder neue Lager rein? Und wenn neu, wie tausch ich die?


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2014)

Das problem kenn ich. Meine (mir nach einigem hin und her doch kostenlos zugesandten) neue Hörste werd ich später mal einbauen und dann berichten. 

Könnte aber auch von den Dämpferaufnahmen oder dem Innenlager kommen.


----------



## knuspi (30. Juli 2014)

Wie hast du das Spiel festgestellt?

Der Austausch ist kein Problem. Die neuen Lager gibt's bei FXXL oder direkt von Carver. Einfach die Schrauben herausnehmen, Lager entfernen, die neuen Lager einklipsen und wieder zusammen schrauben. Dabei nicht die Unterlegscheiben vergessen.

Das Knacken habe ich genau wie du bei starkem Tritt. Habe schon fast das ganze Bike auseinander gelegt und gefettet wieder zusammen gebaut. Das Knacken bleibt. Habe auch die Hauptlagerachse (bereits ausgebaut und gefettet) oder eines der Lager in Vermutung, aber Spiel kann ich nicht feststellen und so laufen die Lager auch noch alle ohne Probleme.
Das fahren macht aber momentan echt nur noch halb so viel Spaß


----------



## MangoHenry (30. Juli 2014)

So hab nun ein neues Horstlink Lager montiert und es knackt immernoch..  Dämpferaufnahme ist es auch nicht..  kann es vielleicht sein,  dass das ganze von der Wippe kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2014)

Hmm. Hast du auch die FlipChips aus der Wippe genommen und mal dünn mit Fett neu montiert?


----------



## MangoHenry (30. Juli 2014)

Flipchip ist es auch nicht.. knackt in beiden Positionen und mit Fett.. Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Bolzen nur ruckartig mit viel Kraft durch die Löcher in der Wippe geht.. Ist das normal?


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Juli 2014)

Aber den Klassiker Innenlager hast du bereits ausgeschlossen?


----------



## knuspi (30. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich eben das Schaltauge nochmal ausgebaut habe und alles gründlich gereinigt habe, scheint das knacken weg zu sein. Vorerst. Hoffentlich bleibt es so


----------



## MangoHenry (30. Juli 2014)

Innenlager=Tretlager? Bin mit dem Bike erst 4 entspannte Touren gefahren ohne aufsetzen oder ähnliches..  Kann eigentlich nicht sein


----------



## Felger (30. Juli 2014)

Aus
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-icb-galerie.637205/page-37#post-12177154



bei mir ist auch Ende mit ICB:<br /><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <br /><br />wurde letzte Woche gestohlen - wenn wer Hinweise hat - Belohnung garantiert. Hier mehr dazu:<br />http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-187#post-12161288<br/>

Sorry, falls das jetzt wer doppelt liest, aber evtl bringts ja was. Also, falls wer ein ICB RnC in M zu verkaufen sieht - ich drei mich über Hinweise.

Knacken hatte ich übriges auch. Einen Teil konnte ich über das Schaltauge abstellen. Der Rest war Nähe Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (30. Juli 2014)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Innenlager=Tretlager? Bin mit dem Bike erst 4 entspannte Touren gefahren ohne aufsetzen oder ähnliches..  Kann eigentlich nicht sein


Ja, Tretlager. Und die kurze Fahrzeit heißt erstmal nichts. Wo es eine (Schraub)verbindung gibt, kann auch etwas knacken.


----------



## FRmacks (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit wieder starken Flex am Hinterbau gespürt. Habe daraufhin die Horstlink Lager getauscht. Dann war erst mal ruhe. 
Leider habe ich seit kurzem nun erneut das gefühl gehabt, dass am Hinterbau etwas sehr stark flext.
Nun meine ich die Ursache gefunden zu haben. Die Achse in der Nabe des Charger Comp Laufrads ist gebrochen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich so ist da ich vorher noch nie eine solche Nabe genauer angeschaut bzw. auseinander geschraubt habe. Meinem Verständnis nach müsste in der Nabe eine durchgehende Achse laufen durch die man dann die Steckachse durchschiebt oder? (halt eigentlich genau so wie bei den 9mm Schnellspanner Naben auch) wenn diese in der MItte aufhört bzw aus zwei Teilen steht dann ist das kaputt und ist vermutlich die Ursache für den gefühlten Flex am Hinterrad?! 
Aber wie zur Hölle kann den dieses einigermaßen massive Rohr so einfach mitten in der Nabe brechen? Das kommt mir auch komisch vor... 
Und was würdet ihr jetzt machen? ne neue Achse in der Nabe würde das Problem ja beheben aber meint ihr ich krieg die irgendwo her? Oder lieber reklamieren und Laufrad einschicken? 
Danke schon mal und viele Grüße


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2014)

die fotos so zum service schicken! Wenn die nicht völlig unfreundlich sind, sollten sie dir ne neue achse schicken.

Ging bei meiner Chris King (gekauft in den Staaten) selbst nach gut 4 Jahren noch.


----------



## Chris0711 (30. Juli 2014)

FRmacks schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit wieder starken Flex am Hinterbau gespürt. Habe daraufhin die Horstlink Lager getauscht. Dann war erst mal ruhe.
> Leider habe ich seit kurzem nun erneut das gefühl gehabt, dass am Hinterbau etwas sehr stark flext.
> Nun meine ich die Ursache gefunden zu haben. Die Achse in der Nabe des Charger Comp Laufrads ist gebrochen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich so ist da ich vorher noch nie eine solche Nabe genauer angeschaut bzw. auseinander geschraubt habe. Meinem Verständnis nach müsste in der Nabe eine durchgehende Achse laufen durch die man dann die Steckachse durchschiebt oder? (halt eigentlich genau so wie bei den 9mm Schnellspanner Naben auch) wenn diese in der MItte aufhört bzw aus zwei Teilen steht dann ist das kaputt und ist vermutlich die Ursache für den gefühlten Flex am Hinterrad?!
> ...


Die Achse des comp Laufrades ist zur zeit nicht lieferbar. Habe selber das selbe Problem mit dem Ersatz Laufrad meines Bruders. Am besten gleich die Lager mit bestellen. Eines musst du ja auf alle Fälle auspressen um die Achse zu tauschen. Dann kannst du die auch gleich tauschen.


----------



## Kharne (30. Juli 2014)

Direkt das Schrotteil entsorgen und was ordentliches kaufen


----------



## fabi.e (30. Juli 2014)

Hey! 
Habe mir jetzt mal die Passscheiben von dem Carver-Kit nachbestellt
(4x Passscheiben Horstlink-Lagerung (10,2x18x0,5))
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager

Ich nehme an, diese sollen die verbauten, viel dünneren Passscheiben (ca. 0,2 mm) ersetzen, damit das Horstlink Gelenk einfach fester in der Sitzstrebe hält, und somit das Spiel/Flex geringer wird. Richtig?

Nun passen die Angaben aber nicht zu den vorhandenen Scheiben... die sollten nämlich 12mm Innenlochkreis Durchmesser haben! 
Wie kommen die auf 10,2 mm? Die passen natürlich nicht, da das GLeitlager genau 11,xx mm Durchmesser hat.
Stimmt meine Annahme, oder ist mein Gedankenansatz komplett falsch?


----------



## FRmacks (31. Juli 2014)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Die Achse des comp Laufrades ist zur zeit nicht lieferbar. Habe selber das selbe Problem mit dem Ersatz Laufrad meines Bruders. Am besten gleich die Lager mit bestellen. Eines musst du ja auf alle Fälle auspressen um die Achse zu tauschen. Dann kannst du die auch gleich tauschen.


Hey Chris, 
wo hast du denn die Achse und Lager bestellt? 
direkt bei SunRingle? Oder beim Hädler? 

Grüße


----------



## Chris0711 (31. Juli 2014)

FRmacks schrieb:


> Hey Chris,
> wo hast du denn die Achse und Lager bestellt?
> direkt bei SunRingle? Oder beim Hädler?
> 
> Grüße


Beim Händler.


----------



## Sledge.OC (31. Juli 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hey!
> Habe mir jetzt mal die Passscheiben von dem Carver-Kit nachbestellt
> (4x Passscheiben Horstlink-Lagerung (10,2x18x0,5))
> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager
> ...



Hallo!
Du hast Recht, øi = 12mm. Ich habe mir diese hier gekauft und so lange rumprobiert, bis nach dem Festziehen kein Axialspiel mehr da war: http://www.rosentaler-schrauben.de/...8-A2/DIN-988-A2-12x18---851_1703_103_658.html


----------



## f4lkon (31. Juli 2014)

@FRmacks: ich bin keiner der sofort schreit hol dir was neues aber in dem Fall würde ich das Teil wieder heile machen und nur als Ersatz nutzen. Komicher Weise hatte ich das gleiche Problem. Fiel besonders auf, wenn man seitlich gegen das HR schlug. Dann schepperte es. auch wenn ich die Kette festhielt. Ich war mir erst auch nicht sicher weil der Bruch so versammelt sauber aussah. Das wirkt mir ja schon fast wie ein Material Fehler, wenn es bei weiteren auch auftritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRmacks (1. August 2014)

was wären denn eure vorschläge für ein passablen aber vor allem auch bezahlbaren laufradsatz und vor allem bezugsquelle? 
(ich wiege so 75.. fahre meiner einschätzung nach eher moderat aber der eine oder ander parkbesuch ist halt schon mal dabei .. aber hatte bisher eigentlcih noch nie nen lrs wirklich geschrottet.. das da die achse bricht hat mich nun wirklich verwundert.)


----------



## FRmacks (1. August 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @FRmacks: ich bin keiner der sofort schreit hol dir was neues aber in dem Fall würde ich das Teil wieder heile machen und nur als Ersatz nutzen. Komicher Weise hatte ich das gleiche Problem. Fiel besonders auf, wenn man seitlich gegen das HR schlug. Dann schepperte es. auch wenn ich die Kette festhielt. Ich war mir erst auch nicht sicher weil der Bruch so versammelt sauber aussah. Das wirkt mir ja schon fast wie ein Material Fehler, wenn es bei weiteren auch auftritt.



hab heute mal bei xxl angerufen .. der meinte so "aja wir haben doch schon gesprochen.. du bist der wo durch die gebrochene ahcse der rahmen in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde" war ich aber nciht.. es scheint also ein generelles problem zu sein.. wenn die schon mehrere fälle haben.


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. August 2014)

Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben, was soll der Satz wiegen und hast du sonst noch Wünsche (Felgenbreite, etc.)?
Ich brauchte für mein ICB nur ein neues Hinterrad, weil ich keine X12-Nabe hatte und habe mir dann ein Rad mit ziemlich leichter und sehr günstiger Bitex MTR(ca.65€, 280g(!)), Messerspeichen und Spank Subrosa Evo 30 für ca. 170€ inkl. diversen Versandkosten zusammengestellt. Das Laufrad ist locker Parktauglich und ein Satz käme auf unter 1,9Kg. Günstiger und/oder leichter geht auch noch...


----------



## fabi.e (1. August 2014)

Moin, ist der flow ex lrs Park tauglich? Wie breit ist das ding? Wer fährt es am icb ? Empfehlenswert?


----------



## Pintie (1. August 2014)

ich find den gut:
http://r2-bike.com/Laufradsatz-26-Hope-Pro-II-Evo-40T-Ryde-Trace-Enduro-1682g

oder da gleiche für 100€ weniger mit spank spike 35


----------



## arghlol (1. August 2014)

Ersterer dürfte wohl eher nicht zu den parktauglichen zählen.
Da würde ich in jedem Fall eher zur Spank Spike Felge greifen.


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben, was soll der Satz wiegen und hast du sonst noch Wünsche (Felgenbreite, etc.)?
> Ich brauchte für mein ICB nur ein neues Hinterrad, weil ich keine X12-Nabe hatte und habe mir dann ein Rad mit ziemlich leichter und sehr günstiger Bitex MTR(ca.65€, 280g(!)), Messerspeichen und Spank Subrosa Evo 30 für ca. 170€ inkl. diversen Versandkosten zusammengestellt. Das Laufrad ist locker Parktauglich und ein Satz käme auf unter 1,9Kg. Günstiger und/oder leichter geht auch noch...


wo hast du die Bitex nabe bestellt? Sieht ganz interessant aus und würde mein geldbeutel sicher auch freuen nur die hälfte einer hope zahlen zu müssen


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. August 2014)

Das war damals bei Nubuk Bikes.


----------



## MangoHenry (1. August 2014)

Bin mir inzwischen fast sicher, dass das Knacken vom Lager direkt neben dem Tretlager kommt (Tretlager selbst konnte ich ausschließen).. Nun die Frage was zu tun ist..  Einfach aufmachen fetten und wieder feste anziehen? Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

Feste anziehen ist beim Lager neben dem Tretlager (auch Hauptlager genannt) genau das Mittel um es zu zerstören. Also ich gehe mal davon aus du meinst das Lager an die Kettenstreben verschraubt sind.
Du kannst versuchen die Dichtung raus zu pulen, neues Fett rein drücken und schauen wie du die Dichtung wieder rein bekommst. Wenn es schon knackt ist aber im Zweifel kaputt und muss gewechselt werden. War das ein komplettes ICB? Bei denen wurde die Hauptlagerachse gerne zu fest angezogen.

Achso GANZ WICHTIG! Die Hauptlagerachse wird von der kleinen Madenschraube im Yoke gesichert. Die muss erst raus bevor duversuchst die Achse raus zu schrauben! Beim Zusammenbau nur gerade so fest ziehen dass alles spielfrei ist und dann mit der Madenschraube sichern.


----------



## FRmacks (3. August 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben, was soll der Satz wiegen und hast du sonst noch Wünsche (Felgenbreite, etc.)?
> Ich brauchte für mein ICB nur ein neues Hinterrad, weil ich keine X12-Nabe hatte und habe mir dann ein Rad mit ziemlich leichter und sehr günstiger Bitex MTR(ca.65€, 280g(!)), Messerspeichen und Spank Subrosa Evo 30 für ca. 170€ inkl. diversen Versandkosten zusammengestellt. Das Laufrad ist locker Parktauglich und ein Satz käme auf unter 1,9Kg. Günstiger und/oder leichter geht auch noch...


Das klingt interessant.. 
wo hast du denn die Komponenten her und/oder wo hast du den einspeichen lassen? 
grüße


----------



## FRmacks (3. August 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Das war damals bei Nubuk Bikes.


sorry .. jetzt erst gesehen.. 
danke


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. August 2014)

Die Speichen kamen von einem Onlineshop aus Hamburg. CN424 kosteten damals 1€/Stück. Ich finde die aber gerade nichtmehr.
Die Felgen gibt es an jeder Ecke. Und FlatterAugust hat mir das Laufrad kostenlos gebaut.


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2014)

hier gibts sowohl die CN speichen als auch bitex naben. Leider nicht in der passenden länge.

http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Speichen---406.html

Ich werd da mal anrufen, vll. haben sie die gängigste speichenlänge am MTB (254 u. 256) ja nur nicht im shop gelistet.


----------



## cocaine78 (6. August 2014)

Moin, wer hat denn das knacken jetzt definitiv lokalisiert und beseitigt? Ich hab gestern nach der 2 Fahrt und insgesammt 30 km auch so ein knacken/knarzen festgestellt...! Sollte man hierzu vielleicht nen kleinen Leitfaden zur Behebung estellen? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (6. August 2014)

Ich würde jetzt nicht behaupten, dass ich das Knacken bei mir fachmännisch beseitigt habe, aber es ist jetzt erstmal weg.
Bei mir hat geholfen das Hauptlager etwas nachzuspannen.
Ich habe einfach die Madenschraube gelöst, anschließend die Mutter etwas gelockert und wieder leicht angezogen. Seit dem ist bei mir Ruhe. 
Der ordentliche Weg wäre wohl, das ganze zu demontieren, erstmal richtig zu säubern und zu kontrollieren...

Ich persönlich habe allerdings schon viel zu viel Zeit in meinem Leben damit verbracht irgendwelche Knackgeräusche am Fahhrad zu suchen, so dass ich jetzt immer so wenig wie Möglich Zeit in die Suche/Beseitung stecke, da die meisten Probleme erfahrungsgemäß ohnehin wieder kommen... (nicht als Vorbild nehmen). 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Paramedicus (10. August 2014)

Servus, 
irgendwie hab ich mit dem Setup des Monarchen im ICB2 n Problem. Hänge irgendwie immer zu tief im Sag. 
Gibts jemanden, mit einem XL Rahmen und fahrfertig so ca.90Kg, der mir da etwas helfen kann mit Drücken und Einstellungen?

Hab auch das Gefühl das evtl der Dämpfer Luft lässt


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Dann bau den Dämpfer mal aus und leg den ins Wasser.


----------



## KainerM (10. August 2014)

Also ich hab bei gut 100kg ca. 13 bar im AGB; aber trotzdem: Der Monarch ist für das Bike und mein Gewicht unterdämpft, und die Zugstufe hat zwar einen großen Einstellbereich, aber dafür sind die Rasterungen sehr grob. Verglichen mit meinem sieben Jahre alten DHX zieht der Monarch jedenfalls keine Wurst vom Teller.

Wenn du das Gefühl hast dass dein Dämpfer Luft verliert, dann check mal die Laufflächen. Bei meinem ersten Monarch im ICB waren die Buchsen ultra-Schwergängig und haben so hart geklemmt, dass der Dämpfer nach keinen 80km ein Fall für die Tonne war (Kratzer an der Kolbenstange, oben und unten). Auch der zweite war extrem schwergängig, da habe ich allerdings noch vor dem Einbau nachgearbeitet - seitdem arbeitet der Hinterbau auch deutlich feinfühliger 

mfg


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Servus Leute,

war letztes Wochenende unterwegs, leider mit etwas zu wenig Druck im hinteren Reifen.
Resultat - Dank meiner elfenhaften* Fahrweise hat sich auf einem steinigen Stück leider per Snakebite mein Schlauch verabschiedet. Damit ich Ihn auch nicht vergesse, hat sich der einer der Steine mit einer Delle in der Felge verewigt.

Während der Fahrt ist sie nicht zu spüren, Reifen sitzt auch noch sauber. Ist also nur eine optische Sache. Die Frage ist jetzt: Hat schonmal jemand eine Charger-Felge ausgebeult? Da die Felge ja noch funktioniert, will ich das nicht ausprobieren, solange ich nicht weiß, wie spröde das Alu der Charger-Felgen ist. Wenn das Ding beim ausbeulen reißt, habe ich schließlich nichts gewonnen.

*) zu lesen als "einem Nilpferd gleichen"


----------



## f4lkon (14. August 2014)

Wenn es nur eine optische Sache ist würde ich es lassen. Meine sind auch so zerbeult, dass ich Hinten gar nicht mehr tubeless fahren konnte. Ich hab dann mal mit passenden Holzklötzchen und Gummihammer mein Glück versucht aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Ich bin noch nie Tubeless gefahren. Hab keinen Kompressor für den Umbau. Und zu faul bin ich auch *g*


----------



## Pintie (14. August 2014)

meine charger pro felge würde auch sicher nicht mehr tubeless gehen 
schaut aus wie ein Brotmesser.

solange der Reifen drin hält würde ich aber nicht versuchen die Beule (delle?) raus zu machen.


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Ok, ich glaub ich lass das ding drin und nehm' es wie es ist.
Irgendwann kommt eh ein Spank Spoon oder ähnliches rein.

Beule oder Delle? Ich dachte immer Delle ist von außen rein-, eine Beule von innen nach außen rausgedrückt. Dementsprechend müsste das eine Delle sein - sie geht nach innen (in Richtung Mitte der Felge)


----------



## Pintie (14. August 2014)

ich hab beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hab beides


Wenn ich mir dein Profilbild anschauen, weiß ich auch woher.


----------



## -Wally- (14. August 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie Tubeless gefahren. Hab keinen Kompressor für den Umbau. Und zu faul bin ich auch *g*



Habs ICB auch dazu benutzt endlich mal auf tubeless umzurüsten...will nichts anderes mehr, hab ich jetzt auch beim anderen Bike so gemacht.
Einen Kompressor brauchts aber nicht dazu, eine 3,50€ Standpumpe vom Aldi hat gereicht, damit man aber nicht ganz so ins schwitzen kommt hab ich mir noch so eine gescheite high volume Pumpe (Lezyne) gegönnt. Echt easy und bislang auch ohne Schweinerei. (benutze verstärkten Tesafilm als Felgenband, Specialized/Roval Ventile und Schwalbe DocBlue)


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Habs ICB auch dazu benutzt endlich mal auf tubeless umzurüsten...will nichts anderes mehr, hab ich jetzt auch beim anderen Bike so gemacht.
> Einen Kompressor brauchts aber nicht dazu, eine 3,50€ Standpumpe vom Aldi hat gereicht, damit man aber nicht ganz so ins schwitzen kommt hab ich mir noch so eine gescheite high volume Pumpe (Lezyne) gegönnt. Echt easy und bislang auch ohne Schweinerei. (benutze verstärkten Tesafilm als Felgenband, Specialized/Roval Ventile und Schwalbe DocBlue)



Ist halt die Frage ob das jetzt nicht eh zu spät ist


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. August 2014)

Ob man einen Kompressor braucht oder nicht, liegt auch an der Kombination von Reifen und Felge. Meine Rain King Prototypen wollten sogar mir den Kompressoren von verschiedenen Tankstellen nicht immer in die Felge springen.


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ob man einen Kompressor braucht oder nicht, liegt auch an der Kombination von Reifen und Felge. Meine Rain King Prototypen wollten sogar mir den Kompressoren von verschiedenen Tankstellen nicht immer in die Felge springen.



Im zweifelsfall:


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2014)

Ich hatte ja i.wann mal zum Thema bremsscheiben gefragt und mir darauf hin die SM - RT66 scheiben gekauft. Dürfte jetzt gut ein halbes Jahr vergangen sein in denen ich die scheibe gefahren bin.
In der Zeit sind bei mir vorn 3 Paar Bremsbeläge (die Resin) durchgegangen. 

Nach dem Wechsel von Avid Clean Sweep G3 dachte ich mir anfangs, mhhh könnte ein bisschen mehr power haben die Bremse. Mit den neuen Bremsbelägen, war das dann auch kein Thema mehr. Bin dann recht lange auch sehr zufrieden gewesen mit den scheiben, aber in letzter Zeit musste ich meine Abfahrt immer wieder pausieren da 1. schlagartiges fading einsetzte 2. sich die bremsscheibe verzogen hat. Der scheibenverzug war nach kurzer abkühlzeit jedoch wieder weg. Aber mit fortschreitenden Scheibenverschleiß hatte ich das gefühl, die wärmekapazität der scheibe nimmt kontinuierlich ab. Klar macht sinn, denn der Reibring war sprühr- und sichtbar dünner geworden. Da die resin beläge mit temperatur offensichtlich nicht so souverän umgehen können und mehr oder weniger schlagartig an power verlieren, hab ich mir mal sinterbeläge bestellt und die XT scheibe von einem Kumpel verbaut.
Dachte ich vor dem Wechsel mehr als nur einmal über das Upgrade zu einer Zee nach, fahre ich nun einfach wieder. Härter, länger und schneller als zuvor.

Fazit: Die SLX Scheibe ist nicht schlecht, aber für jemanden der zügig im recht steilen gelände der Innsbrucker Nordkette und Umgebung unterwegs ist, kann sie nicht genug Wärme aufnehmen und/oder abführen. Darüber hinaus, verschleißt sie einfach viel zu schnell und das selbst bei benutzung der resin beläge. 

Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wie lange die Kombi XT scheibe und Sinterbeläge funktioniert und werde dann wahrscheinlich auf dickere Scheiben (Magura, oder doch wieder die Avid CS G3) umstellen.


----------



## Kharne (16. August 2014)

Die G3 CS ist auch nicht grade toll.

Probier mal Hope Saw Scheiben oder Trickstuff ^ Discs


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die G3 CS ist auch nicht grade toll.
> 
> Probier mal Hope Saw Scheiben oder Trickstuff ^ Discs


Fährst du auch oder kann man Meckern und Motzen auch als Hochleistungssport betreiben?

Außerdem kann aber vor allem will ich mir keine Scheibe für 50€ aufwärts leisten. Die Preisgestaltung einiger MTB-Produkte ist ja mehr als absurd, aber gut viele lassen sich ja gern verarschen.


----------



## Kharne (16. August 2014)

Ich fahre auch. Sicher nicht so gut wie du, aber ich bin auch nicht der langsamste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. August 2014)

Gibt es dickere Scheiben als 2mm? Die alten Avid CS hatten nur 1,85mm. Ich hab es nicht hin bekommen eine Code mit Elixirhebel, die auf der alten Scheibe gut liefen, mit einer 2mm breiten Scheibe (sowohl Auriga als auch SLX) schleiffrei zu kriegen. Von daher hab ich mich ein wenig mit Scheibenbreiten beschäftigt. Hab jetzt aufgegeben und fahre am IBC Zee/SLX mit Auriga Comp Scheibe und am HT Elixir CR mit SLX Centerlockscheibe. Funzt so weit ganz gut bis jetzt. Und die Tektroscheiben sind sau billig zu haben.


----------



## Kharne (16. August 2014)

Die besagte ^ Dist hat 2,05mm. An ner Shimano müssten die problemlos schleiffrei laufen.


----------



## Pintie (16. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gibt es dickere Scheiben als 2mm? .


ja von hope  passen aber nicht durch alle Sättel. (saint zee gehen ....)







ob das sinnvoll ist... naja bei eisbein vielleicht schon.

ich fahream VR die rt86 203mm seit 2 Jahren (2x resin 1x sinter) und hab überhaupt keine Probleme. oder grobe Abnutzung.

am HR hab ich die Formula 180mm die so ähnlich wie die Hope ist. (gabs halt mal günstig). Auch die macht seit letzten Jahr (2 Sätze Resin) immer noch eine gute Figur.


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2014)

Interessant wie wenig bremsbeläge ihr so braucht 

Vll. sollte ich mal abnehmen?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. August 2014)

Hat halt nicht jeder die Nordkette vor der Haustür...


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2014)

ich glaub in Sölden hab ich ähnlich viel bremsbelag verschlissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Interessant wie wenig bremsbeläge ihr so braucht
> 
> Vll. sollte ich mal abnehmen?!


hm hab auch >100kg....

Ab wann ist bei dir ein Belag durch? gibt ja leut die die Dinger runter fahren bis das Geräusch sich ändert.

sind hier so paar Beispiele drin: http://pintie.de/share/Werkstattage.pdf


ab seite 6 kommen die bremsen


----------



## Paramedicus (17. August 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei gut 100kg ca. 13 bar im AGB; aber trotzdem: Der Monarch ist für das Bike und mein Gewicht unterdämpft, und die Zugstufe hat zwar einen großen Einstellbereich, aber dafür sind die Rasterungen sehr grob. Verglichen mit meinem sieben Jahre alten DHX zieht der Monarch jedenfalls keine Wurst vom Teller.
> 
> Wenn du das Gefühl hast dass dein Dämpfer Luft verliert, dann check mal die Laufflächen. Bei meinem ersten Monarch im ICB waren die Buchsen ultra-Schwergängig und haben so hart geklemmt, dass der Dämpfer nach keinen 80km ein Fall für die Tonne war (Kratzer an der Kolbenstange, oben und unten). Auch der zweite war extrem schwergängig, da habe ich allerdings noch vor dem Einbau nachgearbeitet - seitdem arbeitet der Hinterbau auch deutlich feinfühliger
> 
> mfg




Dämpfer scheint ok zu sein. Gibts hier niemanden mit ner XL und etwa meinem Körpergewicht? So nur mal als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## MangoHenry (17. August 2014)

Update zu meiner Knackgeschichte: Bin im Urlaub mit dem Knacken weitergefahren, weil ich mich nicht ans Hauptlager herrangetraut habe..  Nach 3mal Hacklberg und ein mal waschen war es plötzlich weg.. Mal sehen ob das auch so bleibt  

Kann ich den Monarch mit 216x63 eigentlich auch in der 170mm Position fahren? Welche Einstellungen läuft eurer Meinung nach am besten?


----------



## Tobiwan (17. August 2014)

170mm mit dem Monarch geht gut. 
Ich fahr am liebsten 170mm steil für so ziemlich alles und 170mm flach für Park


----------



## KainerM (17. August 2014)

also mein 02 hat heute am Hacklberg zumindest auch nicht zum Knackrn angefangen... Dafür hab ich heute festgestellt, dass der High Roller II im Matsch nicht all zu berauschend ist... Seitenhalt Fehlanzeige. Spaßhazs trotzdem gemacht.

mfg


----------



## jr.tobi87 (17. August 2014)

Hat jemand Set-Up Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek DBAIR?


----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hm hab auch >100kg....
> 
> Ab wann ist bei dir ein Belag durch? gibt ja leut die die Dinger runter fahren bis das Geräusch sich ändert.
> 
> ...


Ich hab nur 90kg. Und Beläge fahr ich wirklich bis die fertig sind und Geräusche machen 

Zum.Monarch plus, hab nicht das Gefühl er sei unterdämpft. Eher das Gegenteil, zugstufe eher zu lahm. Aber ich hab noch den 2013er mit m/m tune und mag es eher mit weniger Dämpfung.


----------



## knuspi (18. August 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht, die nicht mittige Wippe mit Hilfe der Distanzscheiben an der Verbindung zwischen Wippe und Rahmen auszugleichen? Also auf der einen Seite eine dünnere Scheibe rein, dafür auf der anderen eine dickere? Mein Dämpfer verkantet zwar nicht beim Einbau und ich habe auch sonst keine Probleme, aber für die Optik könnte man da ja mal etwas ändern


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 90kg. Und Beläge fahr ich wirklich bis die fertig sind und Geräusche machen
> 
> Zum.Monarch plus, hab nicht das Gefühl er sei unterdämpft. Eher das Gegenteil, zugstufe eher zu lahm. Aber ich hab noch den 2013er mit m/m tune und mag es eher mit weniger Dämpfung.


Ist er ja auch. Deshalb hat meiner vom Helmchen auch eine L-Zugstufe bekommen. Vorher kam der überhaupt nicht hinterher. Beim Vivid kommt man mit ner M wohl noch hin.



knuspi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht, die nicht mittige Wippe mit Hilfe der Distanzscheiben an der Verbindung zwischen Wippe und Rahmen auszugleichen? Also auf der einen Seite eine dünnere Scheibe rein, dafür auf der anderen eine dickere? Mein Dämpfer verkantet zwar nicht beim Einbau und ich habe auch sonst keine Probleme, aber für die Optik könnte man da ja mal etwas ändern


Bisher noch nicht. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das funktioniert. Das Problem kommt soweit ich weiß daher dass sich dass eingeschweißte Rohr durch Verzug leicht im Unterrohr verdreht, nicht daher dass es einen Versatz bekommt. Mag sein dass sich die Optik dadurch bessert. Ich müsste bei mir gut 2mm ausgleichen, das würde heißen dass ich einseitig praktisch ohne Scheibe fahren müsste.


----------



## warp4 (18. August 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht, die nicht mittige Wippe mit Hilfe der Distanzscheiben an der Verbindung zwischen Wippe und Rahmen auszugleichen? Also auf der einen Seite eine dünnere Scheibe rein, dafür auf der anderen eine dickere? Mein Dämpfer verkantet zwar nicht beim Einbau und ich habe auch sonst keine Probleme, aber für die Optik könnte man da ja mal etwas ändern


 
Bei mir war es nur ein leichter Versatz und ich habe es mit unterschiedlich dicken Scheiben korrigiert.
Bis jetzt ohne Probleme 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (18. August 2014)

Also bei mir ist am Unterrohr nichts verdreht. Es sieht wirklich so aus, als ob die Aufnahme am Rahmen auf de einen Seite einfach weiter heraus schaut als auf der anderen Seite. Müsste dann also wirklich mit Scheiben ausgleichbar sein. Wie viel weiß ich nicht, müsste ich mal nachmessen.

@warp4: Wo hast du die Scheiben her? Vom Baumarkt? Müssen die irgendwelche besonderen Voraussetzungen haben? In rot bekommt man die ja wahrscheinlich nicht?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2014)

Du solltest dir Passscheiben besorgen. Die gibt es in definierten Stärken. Allerdings eher selten im Baumarkt, eher beim Eisenwarenhändler.


----------



## Pintie (18. August 2014)

Also bei mir ist das sitzrohr nicht Mittig. Die Linie Dämpfer-unterrohr-wippe - hinterbau passt.

von daher ist mir wichtiger das der Dämpfer gerade läuft. als die optik das die Wippe mittig ist. 

Tipp: lieber erst mal kontrollieren was nicht Mittig ist. Wenn man mit passscheiben die Wippe zum Sitzrohr ausrichtet, dafür der Dämpfer verzogen wird ist wenig gewonnen


----------



## endorphine (18. August 2014)

Zu was rät denn die Community zur Zeit in Sachen Federgabel?
Vorhanden ICB01 2013 26"
Die Durolux will zur Zeit nicht mehr..

Am Heck ein Monarch+ in L/M mit 3 Volumenspacern
Aktuell in 170 steil
Eingesetzt wird das Rad primär abfahrtsorientiert 
Meiner einer bringt so 70kg auf die Waage

Ich bin am hadern ob ich mir eine andere Gabel gönne und schwanke zwischen Lyrik RC2DH und Pike

Pike wird ja zur Zeit fast schon gehypt..  zu recht?
Nur gibt es die ja maximal in 160mm. Schon recht bescheiden im Vergleich zu den 180 in der Durolux.
Zu was ratet ihr? Eher die Pike (eventuell in 650B?? aber weiter mit 26" LRS) oder doch auf die 170mm der Lyrik setzen?


----------



## vscope (18. August 2014)

Frage in die Runde: Meine Dämpfer Achsen sind leider schon komplett ausgeschlagen und haben viel Spiel.
Wo bekommt man sowas in ordentlicher Qualität zum nachrüsten?

thx


----------



## knuspi (18. August 2014)

Ich mache heute mal ein Foto von der Verbindung Wippe-Rahmen. Mal schauen, was ihr dazu sagt. Für mich sieht es wirklich so aus, als ob die Aufnahme der Wippe auf der einen Seite länger ist als auf der anderen.

@vscope: Ich habe mir Buchsen von Huber Bushings gekauft. Nicht gerade günstig, aber die passen besser als die Originalen.


----------



## vscope (18. August 2014)

@knuspi Habe auch die Huber bushings. Bei mir sind aber mittlerweile die Achsen (Dämpferbolzen) selbst im Eimer. Habe also Spiel zwischen der Achse und den Huber bushings...
Also ich brauche sowas in der Art aber fürs ICB.... Am besten gute Qualität...
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschraubenset-fuer-slide-stage-142985/wg_id-280


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2014)

Ähm, zwischen dem Bolzen und der Buchse ist immer Spiel. Der Bolzen darf nur dazu dienen die Wippe/Dämpferaufnahme zu klemmen, nicht die Kraft vom Dämpfer auf den Rahmen zu über tragen. Das muss über die Klemmung erfolgen!


----------



## KainerM (18. August 2014)

endorphine schrieb:


> Ich bin am hadern ob ich mir eine andere Gabel gönne und schwanke zwischen Lyrik RC2DH und Pike
> 
> Pike wird ja zur Zeit fast schon gehypt..  zu recht?


Also ich kann die Pike bis jetzt nur loben. Kommt von der Performance her fast an meine Zocchi 66 aus 07' ran... bei über einem Kilo weniger.

@Dämpfer: Ich hab jetzt mal einige Trailstunden mit dem Monarchen hinter mich gebracht, am Trail passt der Tune gut. Nur beim Pedalieren wippt er wie sau...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (18. August 2014)

Ist nur ein schlechtes Handybild im Keller, aber ich denke man sieht was ich meine. Die Aufnahme am Rahmen ist auf der linken Seite länger als auf der rechten. Keine Ahnung, warum der Dämpfer trotzdem richtig fluchtet ^^
Sollte doch mit Scheiben auszugleichen sein oder?


----------



## warp4 (18. August 2014)

@knuspi:

Bei mir hatte der Dämpfer minimalen Versatz. Deshalb habe ich an der Wippe mit Passscheiben ausgeglichen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## knuspi (18. August 2014)

Ok, ich glaube dann lasse ich es einfach so. Hauptsache der Dämpfer passt!


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. August 2014)

endorphine schrieb:


> Zu was ratet ihr? Eher die Pike (eventuell in 650B?? aber weiter mit 26" LRS) oder doch auf die 170mm der Lyrik setzen?


 Die Lyrik Air war mir viel zu schlecht. Die Pike bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Aber wenn das stimmt:


KainerM schrieb:


> Also ich kann die Pike bis jetzt nur loben. Kommt von der Performance her fast an meine Zocchi 66 aus 07' ran... bei über einem Kilo weniger.


dann ist die Frage, ob du mit einer leichten Gabel mit der Performance von einer 2007er Marzocchi zufrieden bist oder ob du lieber etwas mehr Gewicht inkauf nehmen und eine noch besser arbeitende Gabel haben willst. Bei letzterem würde ich zur 55 Rc3 Evo V2 Titan raten. Die fahre ich derzeit im ICB und finde die deutlich besser als meine 2007er 66 (RC2), die auch schon nicht schlecht war. Übergangsweise war die 66 auch im ICB, ist jetzt aber in wohlverdienter Rente...


----------



## MangoHenry (19. August 2014)

Mein knacken ist wieder da . Bike geht jetzt nochmal zu F-XXL.. mal sehen was nun passiert


----------



## captain_j (21. August 2014)

MangoHenry schrieb:


> Mein knacken ist wieder da . Bike geht jetzt nochmal zu F-XXL.. mal sehen was nun passiert



Bitte berichte, sollten die eine Lösung finden. Ich bekomme meines auch nicht mehr weg.

Ich kann die Hauptlagerachse mal fester, mal lockerer anziehen, dann wirds ganz kurz besser, nach kurzer Fahrzeit ist dann das Knacken wieder voll da.

... ich befürchte schon man wird sich daran gewöhnen müssen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (25. August 2014)

Hat hier jemand ein paar Passscheiben übrig? Mein Federbein ist nicht ganz mittig oder die Buchsen sind ausgeschlagen, jeweils habe ich ca.1-2mm axiales Spiel, das ich gern zumindest teilweise mit Zehntelscheiben ausgleichen würde. Wenn mir also jemand ein paar Scheiben (möglichst in verschieden Stärken und mit Innendurchmesser 12,7 bzw. 13mm) in einem Briefumschlag zusenden würde, müsste ich keine 100er Packungen für 6-8€ je Stärke beim örtlichen Eisenwarenhändler kaufen.


----------



## warp4 (26. August 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein paar Passscheiben übrig? Mein Federbein ist nicht ganz mittig oder die Buchsen sind ausgeschlagen, jeweils habe ich ca.1-2mm axiales Spiel, das ich gern zumindest teilweise mit Zehntelscheiben ausgleichen würde. Wenn mir also jemand ein paar Scheiben (möglichst in verschieden Stärken und mit Innendurchmesser 12,7 bzw. 13mm) in einem Briefumschlag zusenden würde, müsste ich keine 100er Packungen für 6-8€ je Stärke beim örtlichen Eisenwarenhändler kaufen.


 
http://www.rosentaler-schrauben.de/...n/Passscheiben-DIN-988-A2---851_1703_103.html

Da kannst Du Dir die passenden Stückzahlen / Maße problemlos zusammenstellen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. August 2014)

Dankeschön!
Ich habe kurz überschlagen und bin auf 8-10€ Inkl. Versand für eine kleine Auswahl gekommen. Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich mir eine einzige Sorte beim örtlichen Händler in der 100er Packung (0,1 oder 0,2mm dick) kaufe und davon 10-20 Stück einbaue? Das wäre vielleicht nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber spricht aus technischer Sicht etwas dagegen?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2014)

endorphine schrieb:


> Zu was rät denn die Community zur Zeit in Sachen Federgabel?
> Vorhanden ICB01 2013 26"...


Ich weiß nicht, was die "Community" sagt... 
Aber mir treibt meine Mattoc manchmal fast Glückstränen in die Augen. War von Anfang an gut, jetzt nach Spacern der Luftkammer und Einfahrzeit ist sie einfach genial. Und das bei unter 2 Kilo...


----------



## KainerM (27. August 2014)

ja, die letzte Generation an "Enduro"-Gabeln ist einfach genial. Ich könnte deinen Satz 1:1 mit der Pike wiederholen...


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2014)

Die Pike wäre ohne Mattoc auf dem Markt meine gewesen...war schon kurz vor dem Kauf.
Aber ich finde die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Mattoc genial! Performant sind wohl beide wie Hölle...


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2014)

Interessant an der Mattoc ist, das man sie auf Coil (mit optionalem Air assist) umbauen kann. Stahlfeder, 170mm, ziemlich genau 2kg, günstig (mehr oder weniger), ...


----------



## fabi.e (27. August 2014)

Hallo und Grüße aus whistler. Fahre das icb jetzt seit2 Wochen täglich im bike Park und kann damit wirklich alles fahren.... Heute lasse ich meine Lyrik bei Vorsprung suspension servicen und tunen. Ich bin ziemlich gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## knuspi (27. August 2014)

Schön zu hören dass das ICB auch Whistler mit macht. Sag mal was zu deinem Tuning wenn du es testen konntest. Und gerne auch ein paar Bilder aus Whistler


----------



## Rad1er (3. September 2014)

Moin! 

Schon jemand weitere Erfahrungen oder Workarounds zum Thema "knacken" bzw. Erfahrungen, ob Fahrrad XXL helfen kann ?

Bei mir ist es eines Tages gekommen und bis jetzt auch nicht wieder verschwunden... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (3. September 2014)

Bei mir war es mal das Schaltauge und das Innenlager. Einfach mal aufschrauben, säubern, etwas Fett drauf und wieder verbauen. Einmal war es auch wieder weg, nachdem ich die Kettenführung zerlegt und sauber gemacht habe. Ein Klassiker ist auch die Sattelstütze, also Sand/Dreck im Sattelrohr.
Ansonsten kommt Knacken scheinbar auch oft vom Horst-Link.


----------



## arghlol (3. September 2014)

Bei mir knackte und knarzte zuletzt mal das RaceFace NW-Kettenblatt.

Als mein ICB nach wenigen Monaten auch das Knarzen angefangen hat, habe ich das einfach mit der Holzhammer-Methode gelöst:
Alle potenziell verursachenden Stellen (Horstlink, Flipchip, etc.) vorsichtig mit Motorex Dry Lube eingesprüht und von außen mit einem Lappen sauber gewischt. Bisher herrscht seitdem Ruhe. Eine Wiederholung war nicht nötig.

Nur beim Kettenblatt am Hardtail musste ich bisher mal nachsprühen.

Das Dry Lube ist wahrscheinlich nicht das beste Kettenfett, aber in irgendeinem Test war es das Fett, dass am wenigsten Staub und Dreck anzog. Das war der banale Grund es gegen das Knarzen einzusetzen.


----------



## cocaine78 (8. September 2014)

Mein knarzen beim Bergauf fahren war weg, nachdem ich den Tip befolgte, das Tretlager zu lösen und wieder festzuziehen....AAAABER: Meine Hinterrad XT knarzt seit eben beim bremsen, hat noch volle Leistung, aber sobald man während der Fahrt leicht bremst , knarzt es. Auch fühlt es sich an, als würde etwas rubbeln...lässt sich jedoch nur beim fahren reproduzieren. Beläge sind Koolstop. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Luk00r (23. September 2014)

Ich hab nen 2014 ICB03, mittlerweile hat mein rechtes Horstlinklager Spiel (Besten Dank an Saalbach-Hinterglemm ).
Tun die Ersatzlager von Carver ihren Job? Oder sollte ich gleich was andres nehmen?


----------



## knuspi (23. September 2014)

Bei mir funktionieren die Ersatzlager seit dem Einbau tadellos. Probier sie einfach mal aus, kosten ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## KainerM (24. September 2014)

Siehst, ich hab mit dem 2014er Modell bereits nach wenigen Stunden Spiel gehabt. Was solls, viel schlimmer wirds nicht werden und beheben lässts sich auch kaum, dafür ist der Lageraufbau einfach nicht geeignet. Wenn es mal akkut werden sollte muss wohl was auf Maß gefertigtes her.

mfg


----------



## AXION (25. September 2014)

was für eine Schraube braucht man denn für das Horst-Link Lager, also das Gegenstück zum Steckbolzen?
Ich hab meine rechte leider im Wald verloren :-(
Tipp an alle, die Schrauben mal auf Sitz kontrollieren, gegebenfalls auch noch sichern.


----------



## knuspi (26. September 2014)

Ich schätze mal so eine Schraube wird man kaum im Laden bekommen, zumindest nicht exakt die gleiche. Wenn du allerdings den Support von Carver anschreibst, könntest du (evt. sogar kostenlos) eine geschickt bekommen. Ich habe da schon ganz gute Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht, auch wenn es manchmal ein paar Tage dauert, bis die Antwort kommt.


----------



## FRmacks (29. September 2014)

hallo zusammen, 
ich starte jetzt eine letzte großoffensive um den flex am hinterbau in den griff zu bekommen.. 
dafür werde ich zum einen nen paar passcheiben in die hosrtlinklager einbringen und zum anderen die mitttlerweile ausgenuddelten gleitlager am dämpfer ersetzen. 

hierzu meine frage: ich brauch neue gleitlager für meinen rs monarch dämpfer .. würde mir gerne nen paar von den igus g.. besorgen. weiß jemand wo ich die her bekommen kann? im bikemarkt verkauft die so nen shop namens grade5 aber 5 € sehe ich irgendwie nicht so richtig ein für centware.. bei igus direkt kann man ja anscheinend nur noch also gewerbekunde kaufen  
danke für rückmeldungen und grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. September 2014)

Bei mir ist das Experiement die originalen RS-Buchsen mit IGUS-Lagern zu kombinieren gescheitert. Die Passung war schon beim Zusammenbau nicht die strammste und nach, ich sag mal einer knappen Saison (bin diesen Sommer zweimal länger ausgefallen), hatte ich spiel weil sich das Lager auf der normal eloxierten Buchse eingearbeitet hat. Hab dann die Luxuslösung gewählt und mir zwei dreiteilige Buchsen von Huber bestellt. Waren zwar 50€ mit allen Sonderwünschen, aber dafür passt sie jetzt auch saugend in die vordere Dämpferaufnahme, da musste ich immer 1mm mit ner Scheibe ausgleichen. Dafür packt er aber auch reichlich Ersatzlager dazu.


----------



## Tobiwan (29. September 2014)

Also an meinem Bock wackelt nichts mehr. Einfach ein paar Zentel-Scheiben organisieren und alles was sich bewegen kann kontrollieren und evtl. anpassen. Bewährt sich seid 3 Monaten ganz gut.


----------



## knuspi (29. September 2014)

Habe auch die Huberbuchsen im ICB, passt super. Günstig ist natürlich was anderes, aber solange die Qualität stimmt .... 

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse zu Knackproblemen? Meine Kiste knackt mal wieder bei jeder starken Pedalbewegung. Die bekannten Stellen habe ich schon kontrolliert und neu gefettet, aber es hat nicht geholfen. Kann es an den Lagern an der Hauptachse liegen? Kommt mir so vor, als ob das Geräusch aus der Richtung kommt (ist ja immer schwer zu lokalisieren).


----------



## knuspi (29. September 2014)

@Tobiwan: Wo hast du die Scheiben gekauft?


----------



## arghlol (29. September 2014)

@Lt.AnimalMother:
Welche IGUS-Lager hast du verwendet? Weiß oder grau?
Die genauen Bezeichnungen kann ich mir leider nicht merken 
Und wo fehlte ein Millimeter bei dir? Konnte ich deinem Text nicht genau entnehmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. September 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> @Lt.AnimalMother:
> Welche IGUS-Lager hast du verwendet? Weiß oder grau?
> Die genauen Bezeichnungen kann ich mir leider nicht merken
> Und wo fehlte ein Millimeter bei dir? Konnte ich deinem Text nicht genau entnehmen.


Die beigen. Kann mir die Buchstaben auch nicht merken. Die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen hat bei meinen RnC 23mm und nicht 22. Ist aber so steif dass die Schraube aufgibt bevor man den mm zu gezogen bekommt. Also hab ich die kurze Buchse jetzt einfach in 23mm bestellt. Jetzt passt sie saugend rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (29. September 2014)

Die weißen/beigen waren bei mir auch nicht wirklich spielfrei.
Die grauen Lager waren deutlich strammer.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. September 2014)

Deshalb hab ich dann wieder Hubers genommen. Da passt die Oberfläche des Bolzens zum Lagerwerkstoff, und sie sind ein kleines bisschen größer im Durchmesser als die originalen, so sitzen die dann auch so stramm wie sie sollen. Ich habe an einem Dämpferauge die leicht abgedrehte Buchse gebraucht die Stefan mitgeschickt hat. Sonst wäre das zu stramm gewesen.


----------



## Tobiwan (30. September 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> @Tobiwan: Wo hast du die Scheiben gekauft?



Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Einfach nach Distanzscheibe 0,1mm googeln. du brauchst noch den Durchmesser der Bohrung - ich glaub 8mm -aber miss besser nach.


----------



## warp4 (1. Oktober 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> @Tobiwan: Wo hast du die Scheiben gekauft?


 
Google mal nach "Rosenthaler Schrauben". Große Auswahl, annehmbare Preise, in beliebiger Menge bestellbar. Irgendwo hab ich auch noch den Link...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## knuspi (1. Oktober 2014)

Sieht gut aus, vielen Dank.


----------



## FRmacks (6. Oktober 2014)

kleiner ergebnisbericht: 
habe die gleitlager der dämpfer gegen die grauen igus gewechselt. diese habe ich von grade5 aus dem bikemarkt für 5 euro.. is zwar bissl viel aber wusste jetzt irgendwie keine andere möglichkeit wo ich welche her bekommen soll. 
passen mit den rs buchsen perfekt zusammen. kein spiel mehr. 
weiterhin habe ich das horstlinklager mit passscheiben spielfrei gemacht. 
ergebnis der beiden maßnahmen ist, dass das spiel am hinterbau komplett weg ist. probefahrt steht noch aus aber von hand kriegt man jetzt nix mehr gewackelt am hinterbau.. und vorher konnte ich den gefühlt mehrere cm nach links un d rechts ziehen..


----------



## vscope (6. Oktober 2014)

Will nur mal kurz meine neuen ICB tuning massnahmen vorstellen:

alle lager nachgefettet.
ist schnell erledigt und da war teilweise nicht mehr viel fett drinnen dafür ne menge rost...

umbau lyrik air auf u-turn.
gefällt mir sehr gut. uturn im bikemarkt günstig erstanden +  170mm hülse. ab und zu ist das absenken schon praktisch. bei 75kg passt die rote feder perfekt.

umbau lyrik auf pike staubdichtungen.
alte öl und staubdichtung raus und pike abstreifer rein. auch günstig aus dem bikemarkt.
resultat , gabel spricht noch feiner an.

lyrik tuning
beim zusammenschrauben der lyrik kann man durch die einstecktiefe der holme beim zusammenbau der gabel die luftkammer auf der ölseite varieren, das wiederum ändert die kennlinie. so kann man die endprogression und das ansprechverhalten ändern. bei mir war vorher immer viel federweg ungenutzt. habe die gabel nur bei ca. 50mm federweg zusammengeschraubt und jetzt issses perfekt. am trail bleiben ca. 3 cm im park 1,5cm.

reifen
vorne minion dhf 2,5 st und hinten dhr 2 2,3 maxxpro.
super kombi egal ob trocken oder nass
bei 75 kg mit 1,8 vorne und 2,2 hinten

bin echt happy mit dem bike  nur leider hätt ich bei 1,78cm doch zu L greifen sollen. m ist doch etwas zu klein...
hab mir daher ein canyon strive al 7 in m race bestellt.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Oktober 2014)

Und was macht man bei Buchsenspiel an der Lyrik? 

Bin erst kürzlich meiner Trailrakete fremdgegangen und an dem rad war eine 36er Fox (Talas, RC2, Kashima). Schon eine sehr sehr gute gabel, aber die lyrik spricht mich ja fast noch mehr an, wenn eben das dämliche buchsenspiel nicht wäre ...


----------



## knuspi (9. Oktober 2014)

Dann steht wohl ein Buchsenwechsel an. Sollte kein großer Akt sein, bzw. macht das sicher auch der lokale Radladen.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Oktober 2014)

in tirol? wenn überhaupt dann für dröflhundertzwöflundzweizigmillionen oder so 

Ne im ernst, geht das? Kann man das auch selbst machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (9. Oktober 2014)

Buchsensatz
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...rcd=1&cid=013F29A0-5056-B502-E5934E0DEF7F3F58

Buchsen Einbau Tool:
http://www.amazon.de/Buchsen-installierungs-Kit-35mm-Domain-Lyrik/dp/B001CJXCJO

Buchsen Ausbautool - Eigenbau...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/sdc10617-jpg.326483/

Kommst auf 110€ plus die ganze Arbeit. (kA ob das leicht geht, ich habs noch nie gemacht)

Für 170€ bekommst ein neues Casting...
Oder du findest ein gutes gebrauchtes im Bikemarkt. Domain Casting geht auch.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/468259-rock-shox-domain-casting-weisz


----------



## knuspi (9. Oktober 2014)

Phew, dass das so teuer ist hätte ich garnicht gedacht. Da kommt ein neues Casting wirklich günstiger. Weiß jemand, was Sport Import für den Austausch verlangt?


----------



## Kharne (9. Oktober 2014)

Schätze mal, dass die dann direkt verlangen, dass du nen ganzen Service machen lässt. Sind so um die 80 Öcken.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Oktober 2014)

ich hatte mir anfang des jahres schon ein wenig gebrauchtes casting besorgt. War kurz gut aber jetzt schon wieder richtig störend. Naja jetzt ist ja i.wann mal bald skisaison, vll. sammelt sich ja da geld an um mal bei manitou einzukaufen...


----------



## john081 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich fahre ein ICB 03 aus 2013 in XL. Den LRS habe ich sofort gegen etwas vom Laufradbauer getauscht (Hope Pro II Evo + WTB i25), da ich bei meinen 1,94m auf 0,1t + Klamotten/Gepäck komme. Bisher bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike, es macht einfach nur Spaß!

Kürzlich habe ich einen Testbericht über das Bike beim "Enduro Bike Magazine" gelesen. Dort ist der Autor das ICB 03 ausgiebig gefahren und hat sich sein Urteil gebildet. Da das Bike dank austauschbarer Ausfallenden auch mit 27,5" fahrbar ist, gab es vom gleichen Autor einen zweiten Test dazu. Und genau das hat mich neugierig gemacht. Insbesondere deshalb, da man die BOS Deville auch mit 27,5" Laufrädern fahren kann (je nach Reifen).

Meine Frage deshalb: Hat jemand von Euch schon das ICB 1.0 auf 650B umgerüstet und kann mir seine positiven/negativen Erfahrungen hierzu mitteilen? Dass das jeder Biker anders empfindet, ist mir bewusst. Darum geht es nicht. Ich möchte gerne Meinungen/Erfahrungen hören.

Herzlichen Dank und beste Grüße
Jupp


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. Oktober 2014)

Getestet habe ich es nicht, aber die Kettenstrebe kommt mit den anderen Ausfallenden auf 442mm. Das ist länger als an meinem DH-Rad und mir einfach zu viel. Ich mag Räder, die die Laufruhe "von vorn" über Lenkwinkel und Reach bekommen und hintenrum kurz und dadurch immernoch wendig sind.


----------



## Florian.R (18. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,

bei meinem ICB2 von 2013 ist das Lager im Steuersatz schwergängig. Ich überlege gerade, die Lager zu tauschen, oder gleich den ganzen Steuersatz. Soweit ich das identifizieren konnte, ist der Steuersatz ein Tange Seiki ZS2. Für den finde ich aber keine Ersatzlager (müssten die 4T5 sein
http://www.tangeseiki.com/tangeseiki_news/Glide-2-1a-200902050641407.png.html
Hat jemand von euch eine Quelle für die Tange Seiki-Lager oder weiß jemand, was kompatibel ist? Ich habe ein paar Mal gelesen, dass wohl Lager für Cane Creek passen würden. Weiß da jemand mehr?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Getestet habe ich es nicht, *aber die Kettenstrebe kommt mit den anderen Ausfallenden auf 442mm.* Das ist länger als an meinem DH-Rad und mir einfach zu viel. Ich mag Räder, die die Laufruhe "von vorn" über Lenkwinkel und Reach bekommen und hintenrum kurz und dadurch immernoch wendig sind.


Achja? ich dachte es sind nur 10mm mehr?!
Ich bin meins mal mit den langen ausfallenden gefahren und fands echt nicht so schlecht. mit größeren laurädern dann aber noch mehr panzer feeling. Würde ich nicht mögen, das rad ist mir jetzt ja fast schon zu passiv.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (19. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand wo ich für den verbauten tange seiki zs225 Steuersatz einen neuen Gabelkonus herbekomme?

Passt auch einer von cane creek?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2014)

Carver mal schreiben bzw. anrufen. Ich hab dort sogar ein passenden reduzierkonus bekommen. EVtl. hilft dir die suche hier im forum weiter. Wir hatten das letztes jahr schon mal thematisiert.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke schon mal.

Hab dummerweise das Rad schon wieder notdürftig zusammen gebaut. Kann mir jemand die unteren Steuersatz Lagermaße nennen, dann kann ich bei cane creek nochmal vergleichen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. Oktober 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Achja? ich dachte es sind nur 10mm mehr?!


425 zu 442


----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2014)

oha, überrascht mich jetzt. aber danke für die aufklärung.


----------



## john081 (20. Oktober 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Getestet habe ich es nicht, aber die Kettenstrebe kommt mit den anderen Ausfallenden auf 442mm. Das ist länger als an meinem DH-Rad und mir einfach zu viel. Ich mag Räder, die die Laufruhe "von vorn" über Lenkwinkel und Reach bekommen und hintenrum kurz und dadurch immernoch wendig sind.





Eisbein schrieb:


> Achja? ich dachte es sind nur 10mm mehr?!
> Ich bin meins mal mit den langen ausfallenden gefahren und fands echt nicht so schlecht. mit größeren laurädern dann aber noch mehr panzer feeling. Würde ich nicht mögen, das rad ist mir jetzt ja fast schon zu passiv.



Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback. Das ICB 1.0 wurde ja primär als 26" entwickelt, weshalb ich mir nie über einen Umbau tatsächlich Gedanken gemacht habe. Weshalb auch, ich bin ja super zufrieden mit dem Bike, so wie es ist bzw. fährt. Dennoch bin ich wahnsinnig neugierig und es würde mich brennend interessieren, ob es schlussendlich tatsächlich so "unwendig" ist bzw. ein "Panzerfeeling" aufkommt, wie man es zunächst annehmen sollte. Zumindest der (mehr oder weniger objektive) Erfahrungsbericht aus dem "Enduro Bike Magazine" würde dem zumindest ein wenig entgegen sprechen. 

Fazit: Ich habe den Entschluss gefasst es testen zu wollen und mir mein eigenes Urteil zu bilden  Jetzt muss nur noch ein neuer LRS her.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nach fast einer Woche, keine Antwort per Mail, telefonisch auch nicht erreichtbar.

Welche Konktakdaten nutzt ihr bzw. kann mir jemand alternativen nennen?

Habe an die normale Serviceadresse von Carver gemailt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemlmo (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe erst gestern mit denen Telefoniert. Probier's doch mal über Fahrrad XXL. Da bin ich eigentlich immer durchgekommen.


----------



## icemlmo (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die, die 1x10 fahren:
Hat jemand eine obere Führung per Direct Mount montiert? Wenn ja, welche?
Ich habe mir nämlich neulich eine von mrp für Direct Mount besorgt. Leider merkte ich gerade beim montieren, dass die Führung (ohne Unterlegscheiben) zu weit rechts (von oben betrachtet) rauskommt. Das heißt, die Kette schleift ganz schön. Nur in den beiden höchsten Gängen geht's. 
Die Kette läuft so auf einem mittleren Ritzel der Kassette schön gerade und liegt tendenziell vorne am Kettenblatt eher zu weit rechts. Wenn ich nun mittels Innenlager-Spacer weiter nach rechts rausgehe, um das Problem des Schleifens an der Führung zu lösen, läuft sie noch schräger, deshalb will ich das ungern. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Kharne (26. Oktober 2014)

Hier stand Quark


----------



## icemlmo (26. Oktober 2014)

Hm, da wanderte es dann in die falsche Richtung. Ich müsste eher was abnehmen von der Führung.
Ich habe vorläufig den Spacer von der linken Seite des Lagers auf die andere genommen. Jetzt läuft zwar die Kette ein bisschen schräger auf den größeren Ritzeln der Kassette, dafür schleift's erst einmal nicht mehr.
Mal sehen, ob das auf Dauer gutgeht.


----------



## Kharne (26. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, hab mich verlesen 
Was für ne Kurbel fährst du denn? Das ICB hat doch ein 73er Tretlager und an Shimano Kurbeln kommt da nur auf der Antriebsseite ein Spacer unters Tretlager...


----------



## jr.tobi87 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hab meine 1x11 Kettenführung ein wenig aufgefeilt für die 2-3 größten Ritzel läuft prima.

An der Kettenlinie würde ich immer nur sehr ungern was ändern.


----------



## icemlmo (26. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Sorry, hab mich verlesen
> Was für ne Kurbel fährst du denn? Das ICB hat doch ein 73er Tretlager und an Shimano Kurbeln kommt da nur auf der Antriebsseite ein Spacer unters Tretlager...


Dachte ich mir schon. 
Ich fahre eine Race Face Turbine Kurbel.

@jr.tobi87: Ich probiere es jetzt mal aus. Die Kettenlinie hat sich nur minimalst verändert.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Oktober 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Hab meine 1x11 Kettenführung ein wenig aufgefeilt für die 2-3 größten Ritzel läuft prima...



Fährst du 1*11 mit Narrow/Wide und trotzdem Führung?


----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Nach fast einer Woche, keine Antwort per Mail, telefonisch auch nicht erreichtbar.
> 
> Welche Konktakdaten nutzt ihr bzw. kann mir jemand alternativen nennen?
> 
> Habe an die normale Serviceadresse von Carver gemailt.


Servicenummer anrufen die auf der Fahrrad XXL seite steht und direkt nach Herr Kulpe fragen. Damit dürfte das ganze dann recht flott von statten gehen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Fährst du 1*11 mit Narrow/Wide und trotzdem Führung?



Bin am Anfang ohne gefahren hat super auch im richtigen dh funktioniert. Jetzt fahre ich oben eine Führung weil es den Rammschutz für das Kettenblatt nur in Verbindung damit gab.

Ist eine blackspire x1 oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (27. Oktober 2014)

Ah, okay. ICh habe nämlich von anfangs noch oberer Führung dann auf "nischt" abgerüstet. Ich bekomme die Kette nicht zum Abwurf, egal was ich mache... 
Finde das immer noch ziemlich krass und könnte mir nach jeder Fahrt einen Wunderbeutel umhängen.


----------



## Pintie (27. Oktober 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ah, okay. ICh habe nämlich von anfangs noch oberer Führung dann auf "nischt" abgerüstet. Ich bekomme die Kette nicht zum Abwurf, egal was ich mache...
> Finde das immer noch ziemlich krass und könnte mir nach jeder Fahrt einen Wunderbeutel umhängen.



Will jetzt ja auch endlich mal die xx1 in angriff nehmen am icb.
hast du auch unten keine Führung ? 
Überlege ob ich mir da was dran lasse oder nicht. weniger wegen Abwurf - da sehe ich keine Probleme - eher wegen kettenflattern.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2014)

Mit einem gedämpften Schaltwerk hat man zwar auch noch manchmal ein wenig klappern, aber zusammen mit dem doch recht dicken Original-Kettenschutz nervt das gar nicht. Also ich vermisse keine Führung.
Ich war vorgestern erst mit dem Hardtail auf richtig ruppigem Geläuf unterwegs - keine Abwurf. Wahnsinn.
Ich nutze übrigens Absolute Black und Wolftooth-Kettenblätter, merke da aber keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Pintie (28. Oktober 2014)

ich denke an die race face SIXC - CINCH Kurbel mit direct Mount KB....

werde das dann mal ohne Führung testen. Danke für die Einschätzung.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Oktober 2014)

Japp, ich hab am Hardtail X01 mit AbsoluteBlack Kettenblatt und war damit am Samstag im Park(X-trail). Kein Abwurf, und für die seltenen Fälle dass die Kette doch mal bis zur (Carbon)Strebe kommt hab ich da noch Lenkerband drum gewickelt. Mit ungedämpftem Schaltwerk und normalen 32er Blatt das ich vorrübergehend dran hatte konnte ich dauernd die Kette wieder neu auflegen...


----------



## KainerM (28. Oktober 2014)

MMn macht das Schaltwerk viel mehr aus als das KB. Ich hab bei 2*10 mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk noch nie eine Kette verloren... Letzten Endes schränkt das KB die Bewegungsfreiheit eher seitlich ein; aber wenn die Kette wegen einem Schlag senkrecht vom KB abhebt, dann bringt auch das nix. Und genau diese "Würfe" reduziert das Schaltwerk erheblich.

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> MMn macht das Schaltwerk viel mehr aus als das KB. Ich hab bei 2*10 mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk noch nie eine Kette verloren... Letzten Endes schränkt das KB die Bewegungsfreiheit eher seitlich ein; aber wenn die Kette wegen einem Schlag senkrecht vom KB abhebt, dann bringt auch das nix. Und genau diese "Würfe" reduziert das Schaltwerk erheblich.
> 
> mfg



Aus meiner Erfahrung: ganz klar nein. Ich war lange genug mit ungedämpften und gedämpften Schaltwerken unterwegs. Was du verwechselst: wir sprechen von Systemen *ohne* Umwerfer - also komplett ohne Führung oben oder unten. Bau den einfach mal ab und fahre dann nochmal deine Strecken.


----------



## KainerM (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß, dass ich beim 2x9 ohne gedämpftes Schaltwerk regelmäßig eine Kette verliere... also wirds am Umwerfer wohl nicht liegen. Sehr wohl habe ich auch bei Systemen mit KeFü schon oft genug beobachtet, dass die Kette sich einfache an selbiger vorbei zwängt, nachher partout aber nicht wieder drauf will. Weil, wie gesagt, die KeFü nix bringt, wenn die Kette zu weit springt. Wenn die Kette mal unten ist, dann nutzt das alles nicht mehr - weder tolle Zahnprofile, noch mechanisches Festhalten. Um das Abspringen zu vermeiden müsste man die Kette nämlich auch in der Höhe streng eingrenzen, und ich kenne keine Kefü die das macht. Ein Schaltwerk schon gar nicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> ...Wenn die Kette mal unten ist, dann nutzt das alles nicht mehr - weder tolle Zahnprofile, noch mechanisches Festhalten. Um das Abspringen zu vermeiden müsste man die Kette nämlich auch in der Höhe streng eingrenzen, und ich kenne keine Kefü die das macht. Ein Schaltwerk schon gar nicht.



Ich habe mal überhaupt keinen Plan, was du damit meinst. Wenn du die Funktion der Narrow/Wide Blätter nicht erfahren hast, wie willst du es beurteilen? Oder willst du einfach Recht haben oder stänkern? Keine Ahnung.
Fakt ist: es funktioniert, und zwar nicht "ein wenig" oder "nicht so gut wie gedämpfte Schaltwerke" - alles totaler Quatsch. Es hält die Kette einfach ohne Kefü. Wenn du es nicht wahr haben willst - dann ist es halt nicht so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

Guck dir mal Präsentationsvideos von der XX1 an. Da nehmen sie gerne ein N/W KB, legen ne Kette drauf und halten nur die Kette fest. Das hält  mit nem "normalen" KB hält das nicht.

Das Problem der original XX1 Blätter ist, dass sie recht schnell durch sind und dann die Kette nicht mehr halten und wenns richtig gatschig wird ist es mit den magischen Haltekräften auch recht schnell Essig


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2014)

Die originalen SRAM Blätter hatte ich nie. Die "Nachbauten" halten scheinbar bis auf die Eloxierungen sehr lange.
Man muss sich nur überlegen, woher diese Funktion kommt. Während ein "normales" Kettenblatt einen im Querschnitt dreieckig spitz zulaufenden Zahn hat, durch den die Kette quasi Richtung Spitze gedrückt wird (!) und außerdem recht windig und locker von der Kette umflattert wird, gibt es bei Narrow/Wide parallel laufende Flanken am Zahn und zusätzlich eine gewisse Haltekraft durch mehr Formschluss. Wir reden hier von einer völlig anderen Herangehensweise und damit Funktion. Beim normalen Blatt gibt es ja bei jedem zweiten Zahn sogar einen richtig großen seitlichen Abstand zwischen ZAhn und Kettenglied und dadurch schon eine zusätzliche Angriffsmöglichkeit für seitliche Bewegung.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie Hasifisch sagt, der bessere Formschluss ist das Geheimnis. Bei einem normalen Kettenblatt einer 2-Fach oder 3Fach ist es ja technisch notwendig dass die Kette abgehoben werden kann. Sonst dürfte das mit dem Schalten eher unschön werden.
Die Rahmenbedingungen kann man bei 1-Fach außer Acht lassen und das Profil entsprechend gestalten. Und selbst da gibt es wohl noch Raum für Optimierung. Siehe das Video von Mirfe


----------



## mhedder (5. Januar 2015)

Hi,

ich find hier irgendwie die Info nicht, obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass es hier irgendwo stand...
Bei mir ist eines der beiden Hauptlager des Hinterbau defekt (läuft extrem rau). Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen genauen Lagertyp ich dafür brauche?

Besten Dank im voraus. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## icemlmo (5. Januar 2015)

Siehe hier:


Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab mal die Stückliste vom Rahmen Aktualisiert
> http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx


----------



## mhedder (5. Januar 2015)

Ah, ja, genau da war doch was...

Besten Dank! 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackslide (14. Februar 2015)

Moin,fährt jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz?
Ich habe mir ein Icb 03 Rahmen aufgebaut und habe eine 160 mm Fox Gabel drin.
Ich finde den Lenkwinkel etwas zu flach.
Ich würde gern 1-1,5 Grad steiler werden.
Hat da wer "Erfahrung"mit????


----------



## vscope (14. Februar 2015)

Kannst auch offsetbushings verwenden. kostet weniger und ist weniger aufwand...

http://www.offsetbushings.com/collections/frontpage/products/offset-bushings-pair


----------



## Kharne (14. Februar 2015)

Die von WorksComponents sind gut.


----------



## Chris0711 (14. Februar 2015)

Mit offset bushings kommt das tretlager hoch und das ist bei 650b eh schon hoch. Ich hab bei meinem 2013 1,5 Grad von Works drin. Hab damit 65,3 Grad flach und 66,3 steil. War vorher 64 flach. Der Kontakt mit Works war Top und tolles Produkt. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## blackslide (14. Februar 2015)

Super,weißt du noch welche Größe die haben?
Vielen Dank schon mal.
Was fährst du für eine Gabel?


----------



## blackslide (14. Februar 2015)

Ah ,sorry hab auf deinem Bild eine Pike gesehen.
Funktioniert das mit dem Vivid???
Hi 190 vorne 160?


----------



## Chris0711 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich fahr vorne 160 und hinten 170. Bin mit dem Monarch auch nur testweise 150 gefahren, 170 passt für mich gut mit der 160 Pike. Jetzt probier ich mal den Vivid Air aus. Bin allerdings ausser ein paar Runden ums Haus und ein Paar Treppen noch nicht gefahren. Bin gespannt. Erster Eindruck ist gut. Spricht deutlich besser an und die Zugstufe macht auch einen besseren Eindruck. Mal schauen.

Der Steuersatz passt Link unten. Beim Einpressen der unteren Lagerschale aufpassen das du die richtig herum rein machst. Durch den 1,5" tapered Schaft sieht man keinen Versatz in der Schale, ist alles oben deswegen auch EC. An der unteren ist lediglich die Dicke des Bundes ist unterschiedlich, eben um die 1,5°. Optisch täuscht das durch die Phase die vor dem Fräsen bearbeitet wird. Besser mit dem Messschieber messen. Hätte sie selber fast falschherum eingebaut.

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp

Je nach Rahmengröße die passende Headtube länge auswählen.


----------



## blackslide (14. Februar 2015)

Ah ok,hast du den Reducer Crown mit dazu genommen?
Ist da ein Strich auf der Schale damit man genau die Mitte hat?


----------



## Chris0711 (14. Februar 2015)

Ja da ist eine Strich zum Ausrichten auf beiden Lagerschalen. Ne den Reducer brauchst du nur wenn du keine Tapered Gabel einbaust. Also 1 1/8". Kommt auf deine Gabel an.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin nu seit Kurzem auch ein Besitzer eines carver ICB in M.

Hab hier jetzt 1,5 Std gelesen, aber ich würde nun dennoch gerne den letzten Stand über das empfohlene Tune für den Monarch plus Rc3 aus 2014 wissen. bin mir zwar nicht zu 100% sicher ob ich den auch habe, er hat eine lange Hülse für das Druckluftventi und eine rote Kappe für die Zugstufe,daher die Vermutung. Vllt noch erkennbar über ein bestimmtes Merkmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (15. Februar 2015)

Um zu sehen welches tune dein m+ hat, suche bitte nach den beiden kleinen Aufklebern auf dem Dämpfer, einen blauen und roten in denen Buchstaben stehen...diese Buchstaben geben das tune bekannt...vermutlich hast du dort ein M/M oder M/L stehen...der rote Kleber ist für das Zugstufentune und der blaue der Druckstufentune...ideal wäre für das icb wäre ein L/M tune...also low Zugstufe und mid Druckstufe...


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (15. Februar 2015)

Danke für Deine Antwort, das mit dem MM Tune etc und den Aufklebern habe ich bemerkt 
Das ein LM Tune vom Helmchen für den 2013er M+ RC3 in HV empfohlen wird, habe ich auch schon gelesen, nur habe ich noch nichts abschließendes für den 2014er gefunden, den hat er ja auch getestet, nur bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden was nun für den empfohlen wird. die zweite Frage wär, woran erkennt man die beiden Modelljahre?! Markant für 2014 soll ja der längere Ventilsitz sein oder? Achso fahre auch 650B falls das noch wegen dem Tune wichtig ist. 

Mfg


----------



## mhedder (19. Februar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

nach zwei Jahren Nutzung hab ich jetzt auch merkliches Spiel an den Horstlink Lagern. 
Die Lager laufen immernoch sahnig leicht, ich habe aber axiales Spiel in dem Gelenk. Im einfachsten Fall könnte ich dieses ja mit Passscheiben ausgleichen, oder?
Kann mir hier einer sagen aus welchem Grund es von Carver ein neues Hostlink Lagerkit gibt? (http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link)
Lohnt sich der Umstieg, oder handel ich mir damit vieleich wieder andere Probleme ein?

Gruß Marc


----------



## knuspi (19. Februar 2015)

Ich denke mit Passscheiben machst du nichts falsch. Die haben bei mir auch geholfen, wobei ich das Spiel bei mir kaum bemerkt habe. Hat sich nur in einem Knacken geäußert.
Die neuen Horstlink-Lager habe ich auch drin. Ich merke aber keinen Unterschied. Die neuen passen wohl besser.


----------



## mhedder (23. Februar 2015)

Besten Dank für die Antwort. 
Hatte mir letzte Wochen noch passende Passscheiben besorgt und gestern das Spiel ausgeglichen. Alles wieder Top. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## SimpleLexx (7. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin seit ca. Wochen Besitzer eines nagelneuen ICB 02 und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike! Heute bei der 4. längeren Ausfahrt habe ich die Schraube/Bolzen von der Kettenstrebe zum Ausfallende verloren. Habe es kurz vor Tourende gemerkt als der Reifen plötzlich am Rahmen schliff. Das ärgert natürlich bei einem neuen Bike, hatte damit mal gar nicht gerechnet. Natürlich überprüfe ich jetzt alle Schrauben nochmal auf richtigen Sitz aber jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallenr. Was aber richtig nervt ist der Umstand,  dass ich direkt vom Trail mit dem Bike zum Fahrrad XXL gedüst bin, in der Hoffnung sofort Ersatz für so ein Popelsteil zu bekommen.....aber Pustekuchen.....das ist bestellt, wir wissen nicht wann es kommt .... lautete die Antwort. 
Jetzt steh' ich da, kann nicht fahren und weiß auch nicht wann ich wieder fahren werde.....absolut krass. Ist hier jemand, der ein ähnliches Problem hatte? Kann mir jemand sagen was das genau für eine Schraube/ Bolzen ist bzw.  ist es ein Spezialmaß oder bekomme ich sowas auch woanders damit ich mir selbst behelfen kann. 
Ich finde das Bike bisher richtig klasse aber das man so völlig im Regen stehen gelassen wird mit so einem minimal Defekt nervt brutal. Bestellen ist ja okay....aber wenn niemand weiß ob und wann was kommt??? Der gute Mensch am Servicepult kann ja nix dafür und schlug vor voneinem lagernden Bike kurzerhand ein Exemplar zu nehmen, damit der Kunde zufrieden ist. Der Gute ist natürlich sofort eingebremst worden seitens seiner Chefs....! Na ja.....bin für Tipps dankbar und hoffe bald wieder ein funktionierendes Rad zu haben......

Grüsse


----------



## Makke (7. März 2015)

Die Kontrolle der Lager ist immer wichtig! Vor allem nach den ersten Ausfahrten. Aber wer macht das schon ... 
Habe heute mein ICB mal fix gewaschen, und was sehe ich ... der Bolzen vom Hauptlager steckt mit noch knapp
einer Umdrehung im Gewinde ... *grrr*. Also auch mal alles geprüft und nachgezogen.


----------



## Felger (7. März 2015)

SimpleLexx schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin seit ca. Wochen Besitzer eines nagelneuen ICB 02 und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike! Heute bei der 4. längeren Ausfahrt habe ich die Schraube/Bolzen von der Kettenstrebe zum Ausfallende verloren. Habe es kurz vor Tourende gemerkt als der Reifen plötzlich am Rahmen schliff. Das ärgert natürlich bei einem neuen Bike, hatte damit mal gar nicht gerechnet. Natürlich überprüfe ich jetzt alle Schrauben nochmal auf richtigen Sitz aber jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallenr. Was aber richtig nervt ist der Umstand,  dass ich direkt vom Trail mit dem Bike zum Fahrrad XXL gedüst bin, in der Hoffnung sofort Ersatz für so ein Popelsteil zu bekommen.....aber Pustekuchen.....das ist bestellt, wir wissen nicht wann es kommt .... lautete die Antwort.
> Jetzt steh' ich da, kann nicht fahren und weiß auch nicht wann ich wieder fahren werde.....absolut krass. Ist hier jemand, der ein ähnliches Problem hatte? Kann mir jemand sagen was das genau für eine Schraube/ Bolzen ist bzw.  ist es ein Spezialmaß oder bekomme ich sowas auch woanders damit ich mir selbst behelfen kann.
> ...



sieh dir doch einfach die zweite seite an - dann weißt du es?!


----------



## delphi1507 (7. März 2015)

Ja hatte ich auch....  Glücklicherweise beim saubermachen rechtzeitig gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimpleLexx (8. März 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> sieh dir doch einfach die zweite seite an - dann weißt du es?!



Logisch schau ich mir die Zweite an ;-). Mein Gedanke war davon zu profitieren sofern bereits jemand ne alternative Bezugsquelle gefunden haben sollte, spart Zeit und Nerven und ich kann nun wirklich nicht behaupten, dass mir das 2te Exemplar irgendwas sagt.....


----------



## Luk00r (9. März 2015)

Neue Horstlinklager drin, aber immernoch Spiel.
Bei den neuen fiel mir auch auf, dass die Plastikringe garnicht richtig eng auf dem Metallbolzen sitzen, sondern so 0.1mm Platz haben und auch kippeln. War das bei euch auch der Fall? Distanzscheiben sind auf jeder Seite 2 dünne drin.
Ist schwer auszumachen ob das Spiel axial oder radial ist (glaub eher radial, wegend dem geschilderten Spielraum)
ICB03 btw.


----------



## knuspi (10. März 2015)

Versuche mal, so viele Distanzringe wie möglich rein zu stopfen. Ich habe auf einer Seite 3 und auf der anderen 2 drin. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## tobik85 (11. März 2015)

Hey. I would like to buy a new Horstlink-Lager kit for my carver icb frame but at the fahrrad-xxl shop there is no option send parts to another country. Is there any other place where I could buy this kit?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2015)

Vielleicht ist ja jemand von grenznah wohnenden bereit es weiter zuschicken?


----------



## tobik85 (12. März 2015)

Unfortunately, I dont know anyone like that. I did some reasearch and found exactly what I was looking for; Gleitlager Horstlink - JFM-1214-05 produced by igus. I will order it in my local store  

Problem solved


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (25. März 2015)

Mein neustes Tuningteil ist ein 780mm 40mm Rise lenker.
Nach der ersten ausfahrt : Ich kann die "ein lenker muss so tief wie möglich " Leute nicht verstehen.
Ist schon enorm wie viel da 20mm mehr rise ausmachen.

Ich fühl mich viel sicherer, und bequemer ist es auch. Habe etwas mehr freiheit um die Knie.
Gut ich habe einen XL Rahmen und bin 195cm lang. Aber kann das großen Leuten nur empfehlen. 

Vielleicht geht das HR jetzt früher hoch wenn man steil und langsam bergab fährt. (Da macht die Federhärte der Gabel aber mehr aus). Und alterniv fährt man dann halt steil und schnell runter.

und die Bremshebel berühren jetzt nur noch ganz leicht das oberrohr.

Bin begeistert.

(Renthal Carbon 780mm 40mm Rise, 31,8 klemmung mit 229g - bringt auch nochmal 85g zum Syntace original  )


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. März 2015)

Erzählst du mir nix neues, ich fahr seit letztem Sommer einen Sixpack Project 775 mit 40mm Rise. Und zusätzlich noch 25mm Spacer. Erst sei dieser Maßnahme fürle ich mich auf dem ICB wirklich sicher und Zentral.


----------



## Pintie (25. März 2015)

hab auch so einen 25mm carbon spacer drunter.

Schut erst mal komisch aus, aber fährt sich soo viel besser.

mit dem neuen Lenker sind die Griffe auch etwas weiter vorne. in kombination mit der Höhe hab ich jetzt deutlich mehr luft zwischen knie und griff wenn ich stark einlenke. (was bei dem XL Rahmen mit dem Radstand schon mal vorkommt ...)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. März 2015)

Deshalb bin ich ja auch so froh dass beim ICB 2.0 der Stack gleich mal ne ganze Ecke höher gelegt wurde. Da kam ich dann plötzlich mit nem L ohne Spacer un mit 10mm Rise auch gut klar...


----------



## Garfieldzzz (5. April 2015)

Servus zusammen, nachdem ich mir letztes jahr ein icb zugelegt hab und ganze 30km damit gefahren bin hab ich heute mal den dämpfer ausgebaut und siehe da, der ist schief drin, erfahrungen mit carver diesbezüglich? Bevor ich den dämpfer ruinier...


----------



## Garfieldzzz (5. April 2015)

So, habe nun meine vordere Aufnahme gerichtet und siehe da, es geht der Dämpfer nun gerade rein und der Bolzen auch. Wie viele Unterlagscheiben sind bei euch an welchem Bolzen?


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mein neustes Tuningteil ist ein 780mm 40mm Rise lenker.
> Nach der ersten ausfahrt : Ich kann die "ein lenker muss so tief wie möglich " Leute nicht verstehen.
> Ist schon enorm wie viel da 20mm mehr rise ausmachen.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist aber mein Einsatzgebiet. Und selbst beim schnell fahren find ichs gut, da der hobel ja doch recht aktiv und von weit vorn gefahren werden will.

Achja, wie ist das mit Dämpferbuchsen, ich werde meine tauschen. Spiel und knarzig. @Merlin7 hast du noch diese Kunstoffdinger da?!


----------



## Pintie (6. April 2015)

Ich hab unterdessen dann doch mal Huber Buchsen verbaut.
Die Igus Lager sind super, aber die original buchsen einfach etwas zu dünn.
d.h. auch bei der grauen Version bekommt man Spiel. 

und das nervt einfach.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. April 2015)

So auch meine Erfahrungen. Hatte gelbe Iguslager mit original RS-Buchsen verbaut, die waren nach einer Saison abgeschliffen, man konnte sehen und fühlen wo die Buchse gearbeitet hat. Da meine Dämpferaufnahme am RnC eh 1mm zu breit war und ich immer eine U-Scheibe dazwischen fummeln musste hab ich mir bei Huber exakt passende fertigen lassen. Jetzt ist alles gut.


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2015)

danke euch. dann doch mal huber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (7. April 2015)

Ich benutze ein Paar Hubers seit fast zwei Jahren, habe sie sogar mehrmals umgepresst - laufen immer noch problemlos. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Und das Carbonrohr als Bolzen hält immer noch...


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und das Carbonrohr als Bolzen hält immer noch...



brauche dringend mal neue Bolzen.
die originalen machens glaub ich nciht mehr lange. vor allem habe ich noch keine Schrauben gefunden die mich überzeugen.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. April 2015)

Wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich mal ein entsprechendes Profil bestellen, mir schöne Schrauben suchen und versuchen, die Gewinde zu schneiden bzw. wieder einen leichten, dünnen Bolzen suchen. Mehr Vertrauen als zur Original-Hardware habe ich aber schon jetzt...


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2015)

öhm, ich bin faul. Hat jemand grad die maße der buchsen parat? Danke!


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2015)

Pos  Bezeichnung  Anzahl  Preis  Gesamt

1  Dämpferbuchsensatz	1  31,51 EUR  31,51 EUR

  45x8 Rot + 22,2x8; V


Gesamt-netto	31,51 EUR

Versandkosten	4,21 EUR

19 % MwSt.	6,78 EUR 


*Gesamt-brutto  42,50 EUR*


----------



## fabi.e (11. April 2015)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand neue Tipps, Lösungen, Teile für ein Spielfreies Horst-Link Lager? Habe es zwar mit scheiben immer wieder versucht, komme aber irgendwie zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis. Das eiert und eiert... ich vertraue immer einfach drauf, dass es zusammen hält... 

Andere Frage:
Was gibts momentan noch an Bikes auf dem Markt, die vergleichbar sind mit dem ICB 1.0? Abgesehen von der Fanes 
Überlege, ob ich alle meine Teile vom ICB nehme und mir nen neues Rad aufbaue. Das ICB in XL ist mir irgendwie zu sperrig geworden. 

Danke & Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Pintie (12. April 2015)

kann mir einer der XX1 Fahrer weiterhelfen ?

Ich möchte von 2*10 auf 1*11 gehen...

Welche Kurbel ist im ICB am besten ?
- BB30 /GPX ?
- Q 168 / 156 ?

Welches Tretlager ist sinnvoll wenn man BB30 nimmt ?


hat jemand crash plates dran ? Ich würde die e13 Kettenführung runtermachen und sowas montieren:
http://77designz.com/product/crash-plate-28-t


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2015)

Also ich fahre jetzt das dritte Jahr 1x11.
Habe mein zweites (billiges) GXP Lager drin. Am ICB fahre ich den breiten Q Faktor, auch keine Problem. Irgendwelche Crashplates, Nachos etc benutze ich nicht, mit max 32er Blatt setze ich recht wenig auf und es ist ja auch immer die Kette auf dem Blatt. Ich hatte übrigens seit N/W komplett ohne KeFü noch keinen einzigen Abwurf.


----------



## Pintie (12. April 2015)

danke für die info.

breiter q faktor hätte ich wohl sowieso gemacht.
Kefü mach ich auch nicht ran. so eine Crashplate finde ich aber schon gut. 
ich werde wohl zwei DM Kettenblätter besorgen 28 / 32. und je nach einsatz wechseln.

dann besorge ich mir mal die schwarze xx1 

Was für Lager verwendest du ?
ich dachte an das Sram Truvativ GXP Team für knapp über 20€. Ist ja doch so ein Teil was man alle 2 Jahre mal wegen de rLautstärke tauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (13. April 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand neue Tipps, Lösungen, Teile für ein Spielfreies Horst-Link Lager? Habe es zwar mit scheiben immer wieder versucht, komme aber irgendwie zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis. Das eiert und eiert... ich vertraue immer einfach drauf, dass es zusammen hält...
> 
> ...



Wie äußert sich denn das "eiern" bei dir? Knackt es auch? Ich denke mal, dass hier selbst ohne Passscheiben nicht viel eiern kann. Klingt für mich eher danach, als ob das Hauptlager nicht richtig fest wäre. Vielleicht solltest du hier nochmal angreifen.

Andere Bikes, an die du deine Teile schrauben kannst gibt es genug. Neben der Fanes find ich noch das Rune sehr nett. Andere Kanditaten wären das Tyee, Mega, Ion. Ggf. Gabel auf 160 mm umbauen.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> Was für Lager verwendest du ?
> ich dachte an das Sram Truvativ GXP Team für knapp über 20€. Ist ja doch so ein Teil was man alle 2 Jahre mal wegen de rLautstärke tauscht.



Mit etwas Pech auch nach einem Jahr. Finde ich bei dem Preis aber okay.


----------



## Felger (14. April 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> danke für die info.
> 
> breiter q faktor hätte ich wohl sowieso gemacht.
> Kefü mach ich auch nicht ran. so eine Crashplate finde ich aber schon gut.
> ...



die 77design ist schon gut - hatte schon ein paar Aufsetzer und nur auf das Kettenblatt ist schon hart 
die Führung von 77design ist auch schön! Habe die Kombi seit ~500km am Rad.
Aber ob bei 1x11 notwendig? beim meinem vorherigen 1x10mod hatte ich ab und an kettenabfall


EDIT: um das Abzuschließen
ich fahre diese Kombination
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Sram/X01-DH-GXP-7-10-fach-Kurbel-Modell-2015-p39399/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...ng-OVAL-BB30-Direct-Mount-Modell-2015-p42999/


----------



## Pintie (14. April 2015)

hast du die 77desing crash plate genau mit der richtigen Zähnezahl ? mir wurde gesagt das man da besser 2t mehr bei der crashplate nehmen sollte.

"notwendig"...
was ist schon notwendig. ich will die xx1 oder x01 Kassette vor allem wegen der Bandbreite. und die bekomme ich soweit ich weiß nirgendwo anders.
weil halt sonst keiner ein 10er hat.

von den Kosten - naja, ist halt so. im vergleich zu den neuen Laufrädern fast ein schnapper.


----------



## fabi.e (14. April 2015)

knuspi schrieb:


> Wie äußert sich denn das "eiern" bei dir? Knackt es auch? Ich denke mal, dass hier selbst ohne Passscheiben nicht viel eiern kann. Klingt für mich eher danach, als ob das Hauptlager nicht richtig fest wäre. Vielleicht solltest du hier nochmal angreifen.
> 
> Andere Bikes, an die du deine Teile schrauben kannst gibt es genug. Neben der Fanes find ich noch das Rune sehr nett. Andere Kanditaten wären das Tyee, Mega, Ion. Ggf. Gabel auf 160 mm umbauen.




Das ION ist in der tat ganz nett! Aber 2,1 für den Rahmen ist mir too much! :/
Das Rune hat aber meines wissens eine andere Dämpfer EBL oder? 

Gruß


----------



## knuspi (15. April 2015)

Ja, das ION ist schon teuer. Zur EBL kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber selbst wenn diese passt wirst du wahrscheinlich einen anderen Tune brauchen. Habe mich da noch nicht so mit beschäftigt da mein ICB sicher noch einige Zeit bleiben darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (15. April 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hast du die 77desing crash plate genau mit der richtigen Zähnezahl ? mir wurde gesagt das man da besser 2t mehr bei der crashplate nehmen sollte.
> 
> "notwendig"...
> was ist schon notwendig. ich will die xx1 oder x01 Kassette vor allem wegen der Bandbreite. und die bekomme ich soweit ich weiß nirgendwo anders.
> ...



für das Oval fahre ich die Plate 2 (34er für 32oval) Zähne größer. Reicht gerade so


----------



## Gee42657 (16. Mai 2015)

Moin, hat jemand ein ICB in XL oder XXL mit 27.5 abzugeben im Raum NRW? Bin 2m01 groß und suche jetzt mal was "langes" zum Touren und ab und an Bikepark. Viele Grüße aus Solingen.


----------



## KainerM (21. Mai 2015)

TUNING!




 

Gehen schon direkt nachm Einbau besser als die Original RS jemals.

mfg


----------



## Makke (21. Mai 2015)

das glaub ich gerne ... !


----------



## arghlol (22. Mai 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Das ION ist in der tat ganz nett! Aber 2,1 für den Rahmen ist mir too much! :/
> Das Rune hat aber meines wissens eine andere Dämpfer EBL oder?
> 
> Gruß


Das Rune hat angeblich 8,5x2,5'' ( := 216x63mm) Dämpfer EBL. Das passt also.
Das Rune wäre sicher eine gute Empfehlung. Es ist insgesamt dem ICB sehr ähnlich von der Geometrie. Spielt dafür beim Gewicht auch in der gleichen Liga meine ich.
Ich schiele auch hin und wieder auf Banshee, allerdings auf das Spitfire. Ich fahre das ICB auch nur mit 150mm hinten.
Aber mein ICB macht eigentlich keine Probleme bisher. Das die Fertigungsqualität schon insgesamt eher durchwachsen ist, merke ich nur am flacheren Lenkwinkel und das eine Schraube am Horstlink eine Unterlegscheibe braucht. Spiel habe ich aber glücklicherweise keinen feststellen können.

Ich plage mich eher mit dem Gedanken einen Winkelsteuersatz zu kaufen, um den Lenkwinkel etwas steiler zu bekommen. Ich fahre aktuell mit 150mm/flach und mag die Tretlagerhöhe sehr gerne. Ich würde das ganze nur gerne mit einem steileren Lenkwinkel testen wollen. Aber den Aufwand nur zum Testen.. ich kann mich einfach nicht überzeugen 
Da müsste ich zumindest vorher mal ausrechnen, wo ich mit dem Tretlager und Sitzwinkel lande mit Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## blackslide (22. Mai 2015)

Ich liebäugele auch schon seit einiger Zeit mit einem Winkelsteuersatz.So 1,5 Grad weniger ,denke ich.
Vertreibt eigentlich in Deutschland keiner so etwas?Bei Works in England nur?


----------



## Chris0711 (22. Mai 2015)

Den von Works mit 1,5 Grad hab ich verbaut. Ich finds super.


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2015)

Kleiner Umbau auf 1x10 mit E13 42Ritzel und 30er B-Labs Oval ... die KeFü fliegt raus sobal ich zurück bin (die 3te Trägerplatte in einem Jahr und wieder gebrochen ... )


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Mai 2015)

Nur zur Info: Welche KeFü ist das und wie fühlt sich das ovale Zeugs an?


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Mai 2015)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Den von Works mit 1,5 Grad hab ich verbaut. Ich finds super.



Wow, also 1,5 Grad machen schon einen deutlichen Unterschied!
Ich hab das früher in die andere Richtung - also flacher beim Giant - gemacht. Das war schon deutlich spürbar. Spannt einfach mal Eure Gabel um 3cm runter und dreht damit eine Runde um den Block. Wenn das Lenkverhalten sich gut anfühlt, dann sind die 1,5 Grad ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2015)

wie es sich anfühlt ... das kommt stark auf Deine Technik an ... ich mag das langsame und etwas kreftvollere Kurbeln. In der Ebene ist es etwas seltsam, am Berg hingegen fällt mir vieles leichter. Man hat um den eigentlichen toten Punkt beim Kurbeln einfach einen sauberen Übergang und damit eine nahezu kontinuierliche Bewegung ... ich mag es. Das muss aber am Ende jeder für sich entscheiden, bei den Preisen ist die Überwindung aber recht groß, es "einfach" mal zu probieren. 
Fahre hier auf dem ICB ein 32er und für die Alpen jetzt ein 30er ... 

Die KeFü ist von Emanon ... die Trägerplatte bricht immer an den Schrauben, das Alu ist extrem spröde und bricht sofort ...


----------



## benzinkanister (22. Mai 2015)

Falscher thread


----------



## Kharne (23. Mai 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Welche KeFü ist das und wie fühlt sich das ovale Zeugs an?



Das ist ne Emanon Can Duo. Leider nicht mehr erhältlich, weil der Geschäftsführer von Emanon den Laden "an nen Kumpel" abgegeben hat. Jedenfalls habe ich nichtmal Ersatzschrauben mehr gekriegt. Mein Geld über PayPal zurückzukriegen hat fast nen Monat gedauert, weil sich da auch keiner gekümmert hat...
Aber das ist leider nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, such mal nach dem Thread zum Can EN...


----------



## Makke (23. Mai 2015)

ich hab noch solche Schrauben, wenn Du noch immer suchen solltest ...


----------



## Kharne (23. Mai 2015)

Danke, hab selbst schon welche gefunden


----------



## KainerM (3. Juni 2015)

So, hatte mal Gelegenheit die 170mm zu testen. Fazit: Katastrophe. Der Monarch ist hoffnungslos unterdämpft. Wer auch immer der Meinung war, L/M sei der richtige Tune, der lag falsch. Gut, die Hubers helfen da wohl auch nicht gerade... Auf 150mm ists noch halbwegs fahrbar, aber bei 170mm bräucht der Dämpfer noch eine Ecke mehr Compression - so fährt sich das Bike wie ein Downhiller, was ja nun mal gar nicht zum Bike passen will. Offen völlig zu vergessen, mittlere Stellung reicht gerade noch zu bergab bolzen, und selbst die "geschlossene" Stellung wippt beim Treten wie Sau.

Aber wenn man da umshimmen lässt kann man ja schon fast einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen...

mfg


----------



## knuspi (4. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre von Beginn an mit 170mm, habe aber den M/M Tune (keine Ahnung warum das Bike mit zwei verschiedenen Tunes ausgeliefert wurde). Ich bin mit der Einstellung aber von Anfang an zufrieden gewesen. Die mittlere Stellung nutze ich auf ebenen Trails oder Waldpisten, die "geschlosse" Einstellung eigentlich nur auf Asphalt. Hubers habe ich übrigens auch drin.


----------



## KainerM (4. Juni 2015)

Meins ist ein 2014er. Der Tune wurde wohl mit dem Modellwechsel geändert.

Ich hab heute einiges an Gewichtstuning vorgenommen, ordentlich Späne abgetragen. Zwei mal schön in die Steine geworfen im Bikepark... mit mehr Zugstufe war es auf der 150mm Stufe halbwegs fahrbar, und trotzdem fehlt dem Bike die Druckstufe ganz gewaltig, zumindest bei 100+kg...

Mfg


----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2015)

ich fahre das IBC mit nem Vivid ... das mehr an Performance gleicht das Gewicht locker aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (5. Juni 2015)

Tja, ehrlich gesagt bin ich da auch ordentlich am Überlegen. Mal sehen, eigentlich wollte ich da jetzt nicht mehr die Welt ins Bike stecken...

mfg


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2015)

schick den Dämpfer doch mal zu Flatout ... die machen den Fit und dann fluppt dat!


----------



## Tobiwan (5. Juni 2015)

Ein klassischer Dämpfer mit Titanfeder wiegt auch nur 200gr mehr als der Vivid Air - also ich fahr das und die Performance ist geil!


----------



## endorphine (7. Juni 2015)

KainerM schrieb:


> Meins ist ein 2014er. Der Tune wurde wohl mit dem Modellwechsel geändert.
> 
> Ich hab heute einiges an Gewichtstuning vorgenommen, ordentlich Späne abgetragen. Zwei mal schön in die Steine geworfen im Bikepark... mit mehr Zugstufe war es auf der 150mm Stufe halbwegs fahrbar, und trotzdem fehlt dem Bike die Druckstufe ganz gewaltig, zumindest bei 100+kg...
> 
> Mfg



Hast du die Luftkammer schon verkleinert? Bei meinen 70kg habe ich 5 Ringe drin und das reicht MIR gerade so...
Mit dem vollen Volumen hätte ich wohl auf 10% SAG noch Durchschläge gehabt..


----------



## KainerM (7. Juni 2015)

Naja, kleinere Luftkammer ist eigentlich das Gegenteil von dem, was ich erreichen möchte. Mir ist die Kiste noch zu weich im Mittelteil, nutzt dafür den Federweg nicht aus. Ich hab an dem Tag im Bikepark max. 55mm Hub gebraucht, also noch ca. 15% Hub über, trotz ein, zwei versemmelten Drops. Dafür wippt die Kiste wie blöd und sackt beim aufstehen durch.

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, das dir eine größere Luftkammer helfen würde. Die "Weicheit" im Mittelteil ist einfach der Kennlinie einer normalen Luftfederung geschuldet, die eher einem "S" als einer geraden Linie gleicht. Man kann entweder mit Hilfe einer Verkleinerung der Luftkammer diese Kennlinie etwas nach oben ziehen, um dem Durchsacken ab ca. der Mitte etwas entgegen zu wirken, oder man sollte m.E. auf eine Stahlfederung wechseln. Wenn man es mit den Tokens etc. nicht übertreibt, hat das keinen Einfluss auf die Federwegsausnutzung (gleicher Druck!!!). Ein Vergrößerung der Luftkammer verstärkt nach meiner Erfahrung eher die Effekte.
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, bist du eher aus der schwereren Fraktion. Gut möglich, dass da eine Luftfederung einfach nicht passt. Ich fahre mit 80kg inkl. kompletter Ausrüstung Luft und bin mit zwei Tokens in der Pike und hinten einem Suntour DX scheißzufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Juni 2015)

hole Dir einen Termin bei Faltout .... gib die Daten mit durch und lass von Gino den Dämpfer abstimmen ... Du wirst staunen, was der Monarch alles kann, wenn das Setup passt.


----------



## KainerM (8. Juni 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn man es mit den Tokens etc. nicht übertreibt, hat das keinen Einfluss auf die Federwegsausnutzung (gleicher Druck!!!).


Doch, hat es. Durch das kleinere Volumen steigt natürlich auch der Druck bei maximaler Kompression (der Druck wird ja unbelastet eingestellt!). Mit weniger Volumen müsste man also, um den Federweg zu nutzen, mit dem Druck runter. Und dann steht der Dämpfer noch weiter im Sag.

Das Problem ist aber m.E. nicht in der Federkennlinie zu finden. Die *Dämpfung *ist für meine Zwecke einfach unterdämpft, und da mit Luftdruck gegen zu halten bringt auch nix außer Wippen. Selbst auf der "geschlossenen" Stellung wippt es beim gemütlichen dahinrollen mehr als bei meinem Freerider mit komplett offenem ProPedal am DHX. Der DHX hat im ICB übrigens vortrefflich funktioniert, ist mir für das Radl dann aber doch etwas zu schwer...

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Juni 2015)

KainerM schrieb:


> ...Durch das kleinere Volumen steigt natürlich auch der Druck bei maximaler Kompression (der Druck wird ja unbelastet eingestellt!). Mit weniger Volumen müsste man also, um den Federweg zu nutzen, mit dem Druck runter. Und dann steht der Dämpfer noch weiter im Sag...


 
Hast du es mal ausprobiert? Die Mattoc lässt sich bei gleichem Druck mit zwei Tokens genauso weit einfedern wie ohne. Aber die Kennlinie geht früher wieder hoch, das "Weiche" im Mittelweg hört quasi früher auf. Du hast ja bei gleichem Druck eine kleinere Menge Luft, die komprimiert werden muss.
Die Kennline der Federung mit der Dämpfung heilen zu wollen, halte ich persönlich für einen Fehler.


----------



## Makke (9. Juni 2015)

KainerM schrieb:


> ....Der DHX hat im ICB übrigens vortrefflich funktioniert, ist mir für das Radl dann aber doch etwas zu schwer...



@KainerM ... bei einem Eigengewicht von 100+ möchtest Du nicht ernsthaft über ^200gr Gewicht am Bike diskutieren .. oder?
Ich bringe gut um die 90kg+Klamotten/Ausrüstung mit, da muss man bei einigen Parts eben weg von "ich will es leicht".


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2015)

Interessant das du den dämpfer als unterdämpft empfindest. Ich find ihn eher überdämpft. Aber vor allem ist die dämpfung i.wie zu wenig differenziert. Mein subjektives empfinden ist, das einfach alles i.wie gleich gedämpft wird. Ob nun kleine oder große schläge, langsam oder schnell. Dadurch fühlt sich der dämpfer sehr straff an, oder einfach direkt, aber wenn man dann mal ein bunnyhop zieht ist nahezu der gesamte Federweg ausgenutzt. Mittlere schläge, also normale wurzeln und kleinere Steine dürften also weniger gedämpft werden und die härteren schläge (landung von drops) stärker. 
Ich spiele sowohl mit dem gedanken den dämpfer tunen zu lassen, oder/und mal die kammer zu verkleinern und damit mehr progression zu erhalten.


----------



## KainerM (9. Juni 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hast du es mal ausprobiert? ... Aber die Kennlinie geht früher wieder hoch, das "Weiche" im Mittelweg hört quasi früher auf. Du hast ja bei gleichem Druck eine kleinere Menge Luft, die komprimiert werden muss.


Muss ich nicht, ist Physik. Die "Federhärte" am Ende des Federwegs hängt primär vom Kompressionsverhältnis ab - und bei weniger Gesamtvolumen mit gleichem Hubraum steigt das Kompressionsverhältnis. Und damit dann auch der Enddruck. Extremfall wär jetzt die Annahme, dass du Null Schadraum hast - also Hubraum gleich Gesamtvolumen. Dann brauchst du eine unendliche Kraft, um auf Null komprimieren zu können. Genau das ist ja der Grund warum man diese tollen "High Volume" Kammern verbaut - sie linearisieren die Dämpferkennlinie, und NICHT andersrum.

@Eisbein: Da kommen wir der Sache näher. Mit "Unterdämpft" meine ich die Lowspeed Druckstufe. Highspeed ist m.E. eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, aber Lowspeed hat er einfach viel zu wenig. Und damit muss man die falsche Abstimmung des Dämpfers mit zu viel Druck ausgleichen, was nur leidlich funktioniert. Dadurch ist er im Verhältnis unsensibel bei kleinen Stößen, und rauscht bei größeren gleich so durch.

@Makke: Ist mehr eine Prinzipsache. Außerdem hat ein DHX ~370g + ~400g für die Feder, der Monarch hat keine 400g gesamt. Vivid noch schwerer... Wenn ich mir so einen Bomber ans Bike klatsche, dann kann ich gleich auf mein Kraftstoff steigen (OK, das hat 17,2 kg, das ICB 14,5...)

mfg


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn´s an der Low-Speed liegt dann sollte in der Trail-Einstellung doch alles gut sein oder ist er da auch noch unterdämpft?

... und ich bin einer von den Verrückten die wirklich gerne die 400gr Mehrgewicht am Bike durch einen Stahlfederdämpfer mit sich rumfahren. Solche Problemstellungen wie hier beschreiben sind mir seitdem vollkommen fremd ...


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2015)

KainerM schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht, ist Physik. Die "Federhärte" am Ende des Federwegs hängt primär vom Kompressionsverhältnis ab - und bei weniger Gesamtvolumen mit gleichem Hubraum steigt das Kompressionsverhältnis. ..


 
Naja, dann könnn wir uns jegliche Diskussion sparen. 
Du blendest nur aus, das erstens diverse Leute so fahren und keine Problem mit der Endprogression haben (wie ich), denen du damit quasi vorhältst, die Unwahrheit zu sagen. Und zweitens wird ja auch im komplett eingefederten Zustand nicht der komplette Luftraum komprimiert, in beiden Fällen, wodurch ein auf Block gehen verhindert wird.
Verkleinerte Luftkammern habe ich bisher an einem Monarch HV (Hälfte der äußeren Kammer zu), der Mattoc und einem Roco R Air benutzt. Bei gleichem Druck wie vor der Verkleinerung hatte ich niemals das Problem, den Federweg weniger zu nutzen oder die Endprogression ernsthaft verschlimmert zu haben.


----------



## arghlol (10. Juni 2015)

Im Grunde habt ihr sicher beide recht 
"Die Kennlinie kommt früher wurde hoch" heißt, dass sie progressiver wird. Natürlich inklusive mehr Endprogression.

Wenn man das gerne "erfahren" möchte empfehle ich die Durolux Gabel ohne Verstellung 
Bei meiner war ab Werk ein Spacer in der Luftkammer. Mit diesem konnte ich die Gabel sehr weich abstimmen ohne dass sie jemals den kompletten Federweg genutzt hätte.
Ohne diesen Spacer lässt sich auch mit mehr Druck noch der komplette Federweg nutzen. Das Problem ist allerdings das sie mit deutlich mehr Druck entweder unsensibel wird oder mit weniger Druck zum Wegsacken neigt.

Deswegen benutzt man doch Spacer. Damit man so wenig Druck fahren kann, dass die Gabel sensibel bleibt und die (End-)Progression früher einsetzt, sodass sie nicht wegsackt oder durchschlägt.

Bei moderneren Gabeln ist der Effekt wegen der Dimensionen der Luftkammern vielleicht nicht so extrem, aber der Effekt bleibt gleich.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2015)

Sicher wird mit den ganzen Spacern die Progression nach hinten verstärkt. Im Prinzip verschlechtert man den Dämpfer um ihn aufs Rad oder sein Gewicht abzustimmen.
Aber Prinzipiell gilt, je kleiner die Luftkammer desto beschissener die Abstimmung, bzw. schlecheter die Funktion.
Oder anders rum, je größer die Luftkammer, desto besser läßt sich der Dämpfer abstimmen.

Oder in praktisch, der Monarch ist die absolute Krücke an Dämpfer, gegenüber einem Vivid.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (11. Juni 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Naja, dann könnn wir uns jegliche Diskussion sparen.
> Du blendest nur aus, das erstens diverse Leute so fahren und keine Problem mit der Endprogression haben (wie ich), denen du damit quasi vorhältst, die Unwahrheit zu sagen.


Tut mir leid, die Physik _lässt_ nicht mit sich diskutieren. Kleinere Kammer = Mehr Enddruck, Punkt (wenn sich sonst nichts ändert). Da kann auch ein subjektives Gefühl nichts daran ändern.
Als Anmerkung: Übertriebene Linearität soll ohnehin nicht das Ziel sein, nicht ohne Grund stattet man auch Stahlfederdämpfer mit einer Luftkammer aus, damit sie eine Progression zum Ende hin haben. Im Falle des DHX beispielsweise wird die sogar extern einstellbar gemacht. Deswegen macht es durchaus Sinn, die Luftkammer zu verkleinern - wenn der Dämpfer oder die Gabel zu viel Druck braucht um nicht durch zu schlagen, dann ist es nur richtig die Kammer zu verkleinern. Habe ich an meiner Pike selbst genau so gemacht.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (12. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin mit 100kg happy mit dem vivid air in m/m 222mm und 190mm Federweg. Lässt sich genau so abstimmen wie ichs haben will. Bei 25-30% sag nutze ich 98% federweg. Wobei ich ihn beim bikewandern etwas weicher mache. Da hab ich einfach weniger Gewicht am HR. 

Und vorne hab ich die Lyrik mit coil und helmchen gebastelt. Nicht leicht aber in der Funktion ein Traum. (20% sag und 97% federweg Nutzung)


----------



## jr.tobi87 (12. Juni 2015)

Kann mir jemand das Fox Float X CTD Trail Tuning CNFZ entschlüsseln.

Wäre super, da ich kein apple habe für die app.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Fox Float X im ICB? 

Habe den Monarch gleich gegen CCDB AIR getauscht allerdings fehlt mir ein Lock out.

Ansonsten ist der Dämpfer top im ICB.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (12. Juni 2015)

2014 Factory Series FLOAT X CTD
	2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Banshee, Rune V2, 8.500, 2.500, 0.6 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M


----------



## Ock (22. Juni 2015)

Moin,

ich würde gerne Wissen welche Rahmengröße ihr bei 175 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 75 cm empfehlen würdet? Einsatzbereich soll Enduro und Touren mit viel hohem Trailanteil sein. Schwanke zwischen 44 cm und 41 cm?

Danke


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Juni 2015)

175cm und SL 75cm!?
Also hast du nen recht langen Oberkörper und kurze Beine.
Bedeutet du brauchst ein niedriges und dafür recht langes Oberrohr.


----------



## Ock (22. Juni 2015)

ja konnt es mir leider nicht aussuchen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (17. Juli 2015)

Servus zusammen,

mal eine Frage an die Monarch+ Fahrer. Hat hier jemand seinen Dämpfer auf DebonAir umgebaut? Macht es am IBC überhaupt Sinn oder kann man sich das Geld sparen?


----------



## knuspi (17. Juli 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Und auch was der Umbau kostet bzw. ob das selber machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (17. Juli 2015)

Die größere Luftkammer kostet knapp 90€ siehe hier

den Umbau kann man selber machen, war in der letzten Bike ne klasse Anleitung drinnen. Ich wollte den Umbau nämlich kommenden Monat durchführen, zusätzlich würde ich dann noch die positiv Luftkammer für mehr Progression mit Spacern versehen.


----------



## arghlol (18. Juli 2015)

Ich habe den Umbau am normalen Monarchen gemacht.
Gekauft habe ich die Luftkammer bei http://www.mountainbikes.net/.

Der Umbau selbst ist wirklich super einfach.
Wenn man sich das Ganze vorher gerne mal in bewegten Bildern ansehen möchte, einfach mal bei YouTube nach "Rock Shox Monarch air can Service" suchen.
Bspl: 




Optisch hat die neue Luftkammer meinen Dämpfer jetzt nicht unbedingt verbessert... 





Ich habe bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich Buchsen vom Huber eingebaut. Das Ansprechverhalten ist jetzt wirklich sensationell.


----------



## tom34788 (18. Juli 2015)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich Buchsen vom Huber eingebaut. Das Ansprechverhalten ist jetzt wirklich sensationell.



Das klingt ja gut. Wo hast Du die gekauft und was muß ich da bestellen?


----------



## KainerM (18. Juli 2015)

http://huber-bushings.com/kontakt/
Kostenpunkt ca. 45€ inkl. Versand fürs ICB. Abmessungen fürs ICB sind 45*8mm und 22*8mm, wenn du deine Dämpfertype mit angibts bekommst du entsprechend selektierte Gleitlager (RockShox braucht bspw. etwas kleinere Lager, weil sie sonst zu stramm sitzen).

mfg


----------



## knuspi (18. Juli 2015)

Die Huber-Buchsen habe ich auch schon vor einiger Zeit eingebaut. Die sind ihr Geld sowas von wert. Das Ansprechverhalten wurde extrem verbessert.

@arghlol Es ist also schwer zu sagen, was das Upgrade-Kit wirklich bringt oder? Gibt es jemanden mit Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich ohne Wechsel der Buchsen? 90€ sind schon ein stolzer Preis für eine Luftkammer.


----------



## Kharne (18. Juli 2015)

Wirklich lohnen tut sich der Umstieg auf nen Vivid Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (18. Juli 2015)

@knuspi: Ja, ich kann leider nicht wirklich beurteilen, inwiefern nur die Luftkammer die Charakteristik des Dämpfers verändert hat.

Was die Buchsen betrifft, ist ja als wesentliche geschrieben.


----------



## Warpspinne (21. Juli 2015)

Hi. Ich habe mir am Samstag das Carver ICB 02 gekauft, für nur 1900€  NEU wohlgemerkt! Da musste ich einfach zuschlagen! Dann direkt auf den Trail! Nach 2 Jahren pause, damals DH gefahren mit nem Demo aber dieses wegen Morbus -fucking- Crohn aufgegeben,  fühlt man sich direkt wieder pudelwohl. Einwand frei das Teil! Fahre es hinten auf 170mm eingestellt auf meine 72kg. Super Teil und trotz fehlender Kondition, alle Steigungen hochgekommen..auch wenn der Schweiß in Bächen rann und die Knie brannten..aber endlich wieder auf dem Bike! 

Heute dann der Schock..ich komme in die Garage, will los..HR Bremse klappt nimmer..überall öl auf der Erde..iwo is das was undicht. Naja, bekomme jetzt ne neue Zee dran, spätestens Dönerstag kann ichs abholen..das fuckt mich ein wenig ab, aber ich bins ja gewohnt immer das "kaputte" zu kaufen..trifft halt immer die Selben :/. Dennoch war der 1. Ausritt sehr geil! Freue mich auf mehr. btw, was habt ihr so Erfahrungen mit der Bremse? LG Warp


----------



## SimpleLexx (22. Juli 2015)

Gratulation zum neuen Bike. Das Radl ist top, die Bremse auch....vllt. hast Du nen Montagsmodell erwischt. Carver ist das Gegenteil von top aber solange das Bike rollt und Du keine Ersatzteile brauchst kann es Dir, genau wie mir, Hupe sein. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juli 2015)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Die größere Luftkammer kostet knapp 90€ siehe hier
> 
> den Umbau kann man selber machen, war in der letzten Bike ne klasse Anleitung drinnen. Ich wollte den Umbau nämlich kommenden Monat durchführen, zusätzlich würde ich dann noch die positiv Luftkammer für mehr Progression mit Spacern versehen.


Also du verbaust erst eine größere luftkammer für eine lineare Kennlinie um dann anschließend wieder spacer einzusetzen damit die luftkammer wieder kleiner und progressiver wird? Cool!


----------



## Pintie (22. Juli 2015)

meine Zee läuft seit 3 Jahren ohne jedes Problem. Nagut beläge musste ich schon tauschen


----------



## arghlol (22. Juli 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Also du verbaust erst eine größere luftkammer für eine lineare Kennlinie um dann anschließend wieder spacer einzusetzen damit die luftkammer wieder kleiner und progressiver wird? Cool!


Der Unterschied zwischen der "normalen" HV-Kammer und der DebonAir-Variante ist doch die größere Negativfeder.
Die Positivkammer zu verkleinern ist dann doch legitim.


----------



## McGeifer (22. Juli 2015)

Hab auch keinerlei Probleme mit der Zee (nach etwa einem Jahr) und das ICB läuft auch absolut anstandslos.


----------



## BikerMike84 (2. August 2015)

So ich habs getan,

gestern habe ich bei meinem Monarch Plus RC3 die Debonair Hülse verbaut. Ging alles reibungslos, nur die alte Luftkammer lies sich sehr schwer öffnen, hier hilft aber ein Ölfilterschlüssel. Einziges Spezialverzeug war das Tool zum Ausbau der Bushings von Rock Shox.

Danach hab ich auch noch eine kleine Testfahrt gemacht auf dem Hometrail. Ich muss sagen das Ansprechverhalten hat sich sehr stark verbessert. Erstes Setup waren 25% SAG mit 3 Spacern in der Positivkammer. Genutz habe ich dann ca. 95% des Federwegs. 

Werde aber noch ein wenig rumprobieren, für mich hat sich die Anschaffung definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. August 2015)

Fährt jemand das 01 mit 26er Ausfallenden und einer 26er 160mm Pike? Wie tief kommt dann das Tretlager? Kann man das noch bedenkenlos fahren?

Wie ist das mit den schiefen/versetzten Hinterbauten? Kann man die mit speziellen Buchsen fahren oder gibt das irgendwann Probleme?


----------



## Pintie (6. August 2015)

mit 216mm dämpfer in steil wird das schon funktionieren, aber das Tretlager ist dann schon wirklich sehr tief.

Da haben die Kurbel sicher oft Bodenkontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (6. August 2015)

26er Ausfallenden mit 26" Pike 160mm:




das 27,5"-Ausfallende (meinst du nicht etwa das?) würde noch gut einen Zentimeter tiefer kommen, das wär dann endgültig zu tief. Ich hau so schon regelmäßig in den Boden, Kurbellänge 175mm wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

mfg


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. August 2015)

nee mein schon das 26er. Frag mich halt da ich mit dem Vivid Air evt noch mehr im SAG hänge als du mit dem Monarch...


----------



## KainerM (6. August 2015)

Ich werde dir hoffentlich bald mal eine Antwort geben können, nächste Woche soll mein Vivid Air kommen 

mfg


----------



## arghlol (6. August 2015)

Ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen.
Die 13mm (542 vs. 555 einer 170er Lyrik) verringerte Einbaulänge machen wahrscheinlich keine 6mm am Tretlager aus.

Ich fahre die ganze Zeit mit einer 26'' Mattoc mit 160mm rum und das sogar oft in der flachen Einstellung. Allerdings bin ich seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr die 170mm-Einstellung gefahren.
Mein Tretlager ist aktuell in der flachen Einstellung ca. 335mm tief. Zum Vergleich: Ein Nomad mit 165mm Federweg hat angeblich 340mm Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. August 2015)

ok und was ist mit dem Versatz im Hinterbau? Gibt's sonst noch Kinderkrankheiten?


----------



## Kharne (6. August 2015)

Geh davon aus, dass der nicht behoben wurde.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. August 2015)

nee ich meine wenn man auf einen Rahmen schielt der den hat und der mit Buchsen ausgeglichen wurde. Macht das Probleme oder kann man bedenkenlos zuschlagen?


----------



## arghlol (7. August 2015)

Das entscheidende dürfte sein, dass der Dämpfer ohne zu verspannen montiert werden kann.
Also wenn du die Bolzen hinten löst, sollte sich die Dämpferbuchse ohne Spiel und ohne klemmen bewegen lassen.

Allerdings habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass da etwas mit irgendwelchen Buchsen korrigiert wurde.


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2015)

sonst ist das ein recht gutmütiger rahmen. Außer Lagerdefekter ist (mal abgesehen von meiner Sitzstrebe) mir nichts bekannt. Ich würde meine Sitzstrebe aber auch eher meinem Fahrstil zuschreiben. Viel trialeinlagen, versetzen, HR hüpfen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (7. August 2015)

Naja, das Horstlink ist eine Fehlkonstruktion, leider. Meins hat nach wenigen Stunden Spiel bekommen, zumindest auf einer Seite. Wenn man sich den Lageraufbau anschaut ists auch schnell klar warum. Wobei - mit deinem Defekt hängt das nicht zusammen.

mfg


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. August 2015)

Was genau meinst du und kann man das mit Loctite beheben?


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2015)

Ich hab mit den neuen Horstlink kein problem mehr. 

Bei mir ist ja die sitzstrebe gerissen i.wo im bereich der bremsaufnahme.


----------



## Pintie (7. August 2015)

ich hab mit dem Horst link auch keine Probleme mehr. 
könnte mal die igus lager tauschen, aber läuft spielfrei ohne knarzen.


----------



## KainerM (7. August 2015)

Eisbein, Ich dachte du warst derjenige mit dem Langloch? Da hab ich wohl was verwechselt...

Egal. Das Problem am Horstlink ist, dass der Lageraufbau keine Vorspannung des Lagers in radialer Richtung zulässt. Dadurch bekommt das ganze zwangsweise Spiel, je nach Toleranzlage mal früher, mal später. Die Belastungen an der Stelle sind für ein so kleines Lager relativ hoch, und daher bekommt es schnell Spiel. Merkt man wenn man das Hinterrad um die Längsachse das Rades kippt - wenn es dabei klackert, dann ist Spiel im Horstlink. Zu allem Überfluss sind hier auch noch drei Elemente ineinander gesteckt - die Igus-Lager in der Sitzstrebe, eine Messinghülse in die IGUS-Lager, und eine Stahlachse in die Messinghülse. Hier summieren sich die Toleranzen einfach gewaltig - Bohrung in der Sitzstrebe, Dicke der IGUS-Lager, Innen/Außendurchmesser der Messignhülse und der Außendurchmesser der Stahlachse. Alle fünf Maße müssen sehr exakt sein, damit das passt aber keine Luft hat. In meinem Fall hat die Messinghülse auf beiden Seiten Spiel.
Da wiederum hilft das "neue" Horstlink nichts: Da wird nur über Unterlegscheiben sichergestellt, dass die Innenhülse des Lagers nicht an der Kettenstrebe aufliegt - ist das der Fall, dann verspannt das ganze und dreht im Loch der Kettenstrebe, nicht in der Lagerung - und dann nudelt die Bohrung aus. Das ging bei irgendwem hier so weit, dass das Loch in der Kettenstrebe (stimmt, bei Eisbein wurde die Sitzstrebe getauscht) ein richtiges Langloch war.

mfg


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. August 2015)

woran sieht man dass der horstlink neu ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (7. August 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> woran sieht man dass der horstlink neu ist?


 
Ich würde den Verkäufer einfach fragen !?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## arghlol (7. August 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> woran sieht man dass der horstlink neu ist?


Ich meine das Material der Hülse wurde dabei geändert.
Von Messing auf Edelstahl oder so. Der Wechsel ist bei mir zu lange her.






(Quelle)

Das ist dass Bild von den neuen. Der wichtige Unterschied sind die Hülsen. Die waren vorher aus Messing meine ich.


----------



## Pintie (7. August 2015)

ist richtig.
sieht man gut an der Farbe.

die neuen haben geringere toleranzen und sind härter.

passcheiben braucht es trotzdem


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2015)

ich war der hier:


----------



## Tobiwan (8. August 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen zum Rahmen:
- Versatz im Hinterbau: Kein Thema, einfach darauf achten, dass der Dämpfer nicht verspannt wird
- Horst-Link-Lager: Schrauben müssen (wie an allen Rädern) mit Loctite gesichert werden
- Lagerspiel: Hatte ich im Bereich der Wippe. Wurde mit 10tel-mm-Scheiben ausgeglichen. Kostet 2 Euro
Ansonsten ist der Rahmen richtig gut!

Ich hänge relativ oft den Federweg um oder verstelle die Geo, je nachdem ob ich eine Tour oder Bikepark fahre.... Eigentlich stelle ich sogar manchmal auf Tour die Geo um, wenn es nur einmal kräftig hoch und danach runter geht. Die Umschrauberei ist in zwei Minuten erledigt und die Unterschiede merkt man deutlich. Ich fahre meinen mit Stahlfeder und kann nur sagen, dass das bike in 170mm (flache Einstellung) gerne auch mal Downhiller versägt 

Außerdem kann man noch einen längeren oder wer will auch einen kürzeren Dämpfer einbauen und man erhält noch ganz fahrbare Einstellungen. 
Einfach brutal vielseitig!


----------



## arghlol (8. August 2015)

Mit der gleichen Feder wird das ganze mit 150mm Federweg eine ganze Ecke straffer, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
Was für eine Feder fährst du da bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. August 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen zum Rahmen:
> - Versatz im Hinterbau: Kein Thema, einfach darauf achten, dass der Dämpfer nicht verspannt wird
> - Horst-Link-Lager: Schrauben müssen (wie an allen Rädern) mit Loctite gesichert werden
> - Lagerspiel: Hatte ich im Bereich der Wippe. Wurde mit 10tel-mm-Scheiben ausgeglichen. Kostet 2 Euro
> ...



Und hast deinen Downhiller verkauft oder ist das trotzdem eine gute Ergänzung?


----------



## Tobiwan (8. August 2015)

Das DH ist dafür weg. Bin aber auch umgezogen und der nächste, gute Park ist deutlich weiter weg als vorher


----------



## Tobiwan (8. August 2015)

arghlol schrieb:


> Mit der gleichen Feder wird das ganze mit 150mm Federweg eine ganze Ecke straffer, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
> Was für eine Feder fährst du da bei welchem Gewicht?



Eigentlich spürt man keine großen Unterschiede bei der Straffheit. Klar ist 150mm etwas straffer was für den Toureneinsatz auch positiv ist. Die Übersetzung ändert sich von 2,68 (bei 170mm) zu 2,36 (bei 150mm). In der Praxis musst du aber schon einen sehr guten Popometer haben, um den Effekt überhaupt zu spüren. 

Viel deutlicher ist spürbar, wie verspielt und poppig das Bike in der 150er (gerade der steilen) Einstellung wird.


----------



## KainerM (8. August 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> In der Praxis musst du aber schon einen sehr guten Popometer haben, um den Effekt überhaupt zu spüren.


Also, bei mir war die 170mm Einstellung eine Katastrophe, völlig unterdämpft und keine Chance das Heck ruhig zu bekommen. Auf 150 zurück und alles war wieder halbwegs OK. Sind halt doch fast 15% Unterschied... Eventuell wird mit dem Vivid Air auch die 170mm Einstellung fahrbar. Im Park merkt man dann halt doch, dass der Monarch überfordert ist.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (8. August 2015)

Ist halt so ein Rock Shox Thema, dass die keinen breit einsetzbaren Dämpfer anbieten. Die Tunes sind eigentlich eher ein Notbehelf als eine Tuning-maßnahme


----------



## Kharne (8. August 2015)

Wirklich breit einstellbare Federbeine gibt es nur von CC und X-Fusion. Vllt. wird der neue FOX X2 auch einer.


----------



## Chris0711 (8. August 2015)

Ich hab den Vivid air mm in der 150 Einstellung nicht gut gefunden. In 170 find ich den echt klasse. Wie eine Neues Rad. Für mich passt der tune. Tobias Stahl hatte beim letzten Test auf seinem icb keinen cc mehr sondern den Vivid air in ml. Der hat aber auch weniger als 93 kg fahrfertig ;-)


----------



## KainerM (13. August 2015)

Wahnsinn. Ich beiß mich gerade ein wenig in den Hintern dass ich nicht schon früher einen Vivid gekauft habe. Auch wenn ich noch nicht am Trail war - der Unterschied ist überwältigend. Vom Gefühl her ists so wie Elastomer vs. Öldämpfer... Wo der Monarch zäh war und richtig durch den Federweg gerauscht ist, da bleibt der Vivid hoch, aber ist trotzdem besser gedämpft. Das Bike hat sich echt gewaltig verändert, und zwar zum Guten. Wie gut, das werde ich Anfang nächster Woche sehen. Dann bin ich eine Woche in Hinterglemm...

Mfg


----------



## Pintie (13. August 2015)

hast einen 216er oder 222er gneommen?

war bei mir auch ein Aha Erlebnis. verändert das bike schon ordentlich


----------



## KainerM (13. August 2015)

216er. Das ICB soll bei mir der Allesfresser sein, ich brauch keine reine Bergabmaschine. Fahre eigentlich auch immer auf der 150er Einstellung rum...

Mfg


----------



## Pintie (14. August 2015)

mimimi


----------



## Masberg (19. August 2015)

ein freund und Bikenovize liebäugelt mit dem icb01, das es noch in L und XL gibt. Ist bei 1,88 das XL (50cm) schon zu groß? So wie ich einige Beiträge hier interpretiere geht L is 1,90m. Er wird noch keine Vorliebe hinsichtlich reach etc. haben. Es geht zunächst um eine komfortable Sitzposition. Einsatzbereich wird Tourenfahren sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2015)

Ich 1,84 SL 87cm fahre einen Rahmen auf dem 53cm steht, kleiner dürfte er für mich nicht sein! Zumindest nicht für touren fahren! Die reverb habe ich noch etwa 4cm rausgezogen. 
Nur im park wäre etwas mehr verspieltheit schön, auf mittelgebirgs trails, passt das so Du dich sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2015)

Sollte er mal Richtung bonn kommen kann er sich ja mal draufserzten.


----------



## Pintie (19. August 2015)

KAnn mir schwer vorstellen das das stimmt....
ich habe den 50cm XL bei 195 und über 90.... und brauche den 53cm XXL nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2015)

Auf kleineren rahmen habe ich auch gessen und nicht annähernd wohlgefühlt...


----------



## Pintie (19. August 2015)

bist du dir sicher das du den 53cm XXL hast?
ich kenn 2 Leute die den haben und die sind beide deutlich über 2m groß


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2015)

Also auf dem Rahmen steht hinten 53cm habe eben extra erst nachgesehen... ober und unterrohr sind deutlich von einander getrennt wurde jetzt sagen ohne nachzuschauen 2,5 bis 3cm...


----------



## Pintie (19. August 2015)

ok. dann ist bei dir anatomisch was schief gelaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2015)

Scheint dann wohl so... fühle mich aber auf dem Rad sau wohl, wenn ich nicht gerade wegen Dummheit über den lenker absteige und mir das Schlüsselbein schrotte...


----------



## -Wally- (19. August 2015)

Dann ist bei mir wohl was ganz anders! Ich bin 1,95m hoch und fahre mit Freude ein L, XL wäre sicherlich auch gut gegangen aber ich wollte es handlich und verspielt und vorallem nicht über 50cm hoch. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich aber auch ganz komische Maße habe...Meine Schrittlänge liegt irgendwo bei 89cm. 
Sollte ich irgendwann vielleicht doch nochmal an eine Vecnum Moveloc in 20cm kommen, dann müsste ich diese rein theorethisch nur wenige Millimeter raus ziehen...2 oder so.   Meine jetzige KS mit 150mm ziehe ich drei Finger breit raus, dann passt das.


----------



## Masberg (19. August 2015)

danke euch ... hätte auch gedacht, dass eher L die richtige Größe ist. Hat sich aber wohl erledigt, da wohl heute alle restlichen icbs auf einmal verkauft wurden


----------



## arghlol (19. August 2015)

Also ich hätte zum Touren fahren zu XL geraten  
Die Sitzposition ist ohnehin recht kompakt. 
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die Leute, die mit 1,90 noch L fahren generell eher auf etwas kleinere Räder abfahren. Gründe dafür hat -Wally- ja genannt.


----------



## KainerM (2. September 2015)

Also, jetzt hab ich ja genug zeit gehabt, den Vivid zu "erfahren". Einfach nur geil, nach wie vor. Das Bike ist zu einer richtigen Fahrmaschine geworden, das Heck klebt förmlich am Boden. Ich hab seit dem Umbau einfach viel mehr Vertrauen ins Bike beim Fahren...

Und dazu geht es auch noch besser bergauf! Zur Not kann man auch 1-2 Klicks Compression dazugeben, dann wirds noch mal deutlich straffer.
An dieser Stelle also noch mal ein fettes "Danke" an Carver, dass sie sich geweigert haben die Framesets so auszuliefern... *kotz*

mfg


----------



## Tobiwan (2. September 2015)

Was alle ICB01-Eigner eint, scheint die generelle Abneigung zum Hersteller zu sein. Irgendwas hat der falsch gemacht...grübel


----------



## tom34788 (2. September 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> ... Hersteller ... Irgendwas hat der falsch gemacht...grübel



Ich grübel auch schon. Was könnte das nur sein?
(Btw: Hat jemand ein Steckachsenkit übrig? Gibt's im Shop nicht mehr. Suche auch die Zuführungen. Gibt's im Shop nicht mehr. Könnte neue Lager für den Horstlink gebrauchen. Gibt's im Shop nicht mehr.) 

Also mir fällt echt nichts ein. Würde nichts auf Carver kommen lassen. 




(Achtung! Da war Ironie versteckt!)


----------



## tom34788 (2. September 2015)

KainerM schrieb:


> Also, jetzt hab ich ja genug zeit gehabt, den Vivid zu "erfahren". Einfach nur geil, nach wie vor. Das Bike ist zu einer richtigen Fahrmaschine geworden, das Heck klebt förmlich am Boden.



Das klingt ja wirklich gut! Welchen Vivid hast Du verbaut? Vivid Air oder Coil? Muß ich da auch den Tune beachten?


----------



## Pintie (2. September 2015)

vivid M/M - bin auch nach wie vor happy.

dank 1*11 hätte ich die 4 fach Zugführungen über.


----------



## tom34788 (2. September 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> dank 1*11 hätte ich die 4 fach Zugführungen über.



Das klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. September 2015)

Hätte auch noch welche über, bei Interesse melden


----------



## tom34788 (2. September 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch welche über, bei Interesse melden



Cool, danke. Ich melde mich!


----------



## KainerM (2. September 2015)

Bei mir auch Vivid Air in M/M... passt für mich (100kg) pefekt...

Meine Gründe für die Abneigung?
Weigerung, das Frameset gegen Aufpreis mit Vivid zu verkaufen.
Miese Kommunikation bei den Vorbestellungen.
Lieferverzögerung beim Frameset.
Fehler bei der Lieferung.
Nicht existierende Ersatzteile.

Das wären die größeren Dinge.

Mfg


----------



## tom34788 (2. September 2015)

KainerM schrieb:


> Meine Gründe für die Abneigung?



Ich ergänze mal:

* Rahmen defekt geliefert. (War keine Polsterung im Karton. KEIN bißchen.)
* Austauschrahmen war nicht mehr in meiner Farbe lieferbar. Hab ich dann aber schwer genervt akzeptiert. Wollte ja auch noch fahren vor meinem 60. Geburtstag.


----------



## Kharne (3. September 2015)

R´n´C Rahmen krumm ausgeliefert
Ersatz hat über ein Jahr gebraucht
Und war schon wieder krumm


----------



## tom34788 (3. September 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> R´n´C Rahmen krumm ausgeliefert
> Ersatz hat über ein Jahr gebraucht
> Und war schon wieder krumm



Hatten wir eigentlich schon den Versatz bei den Wippen?

Gutes Stichwort: Ich weiß nicht mehr, welche Größe die Distanzscheiben für die Wippe haben müssen. Hat das gerade jemand im Kopf? Da muß ich nicht messen gehen...


----------



## Muckal (3. September 2015)

Ich hab einfache DIN125 U-Scheiben genommen, M10. Passt bei mir zufällig gut mit 2 links und 1 rechts.

Die Qualität ist wirklich beschissen


----------



## Lindwurm (7. September 2015)

Moment
Hat auch was gutes.
Es fährt sich sehr gut.
Das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## bilmes (7. September 2015)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> So, habe nun meine vordere Aufnahme gerichtet und siehe da, es geht der Dämpfer nun gerade rein und der Bolzen auch. Wie viele Unterlagscheiben sind bei euch an welchem Bolzen?



Habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem neuen (gebrauchten) Rahmen. Bei mir stehen die beiden Wangen im unverbauten Zustand sogar richtig auseinander, sodass der Dämpfer ein paar Millimeter seitliches Spiel hat. Ziehen sich dann beim Zusammenschrauben erst zusammen. Sowas Komisches hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (7. September 2015)

bilmes schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem neuen (gebrauchten) Rahmen. Bei mir stehen die beiden Wangen im unverbauten Zustand sogar richtig auseinander, sodass der Dämpfer ein paar Millimeter seitliches Spiel hat. Ziehen sich dann beim Zusammenschrauben erst zusammen. Sowas Komisches hab ich noch nie gesehen...


Das hat mein Rahmen auch. Ich hab das ganze so "gelöst": Zuerst an der vorderen Aufnahme angeschraubt, danach an der Wippe kontrolliert obs passt - bei mir zum Glück kein Thema.

Richten kann man das Ganze mMn kaum bis gar nicht - wenn es gespannt nicht passt, dann ist der Rahmen krumm und das bleibt so. Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit das "einfach" zu richten, wenn dann nur mit roher Gewalt und daher nicht gut. Schau einfach, ob dein Dämpfer verspannungsfrei reingeht, wenn ja, keine Sorgen machen - wenn nein, dann würde ich das mit außermittigen Dämpferbuchsen ausgleichen.

mfg


----------



## bilmes (15. September 2015)

...alles klar, checke ich mal.


----------



## Kharne (16. September 2015)

Gibs zurück...


----------



## Chris0711 (16. September 2015)

bilmes schrieb:


> So sieht das oben an der Aufnahme aus, wenn ich den Dämpfer lediglich an der Wippe festschraube. Man sieht deutlich wie die rechte Wange nach rechts verzogen ist. Wenn man jetzt oben festschraubt entsteht ein Querkraft im Dämpfer, da er unten dann nach rechts "zeigen will", dies jedoch durch die Wippe unterdrückt wird.
> Auf Dauer tut das keinem Dämpfer gut.
> Der Versuch mit Unterlegscheiben schlug fehl, es ändert leider nichts an dem Problem. Das einige was vermutlich hilft ist die Lösung von garfieldzzz, das Richten der oberen Aufnahme.
> Werde mir dafür eine 8mm Gewindestange nehmen. Die Sorge die ich habe ist natürlich die Schweißnaht, die hoffentlich nicht zuerst nachgibt.
> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit sowas?




Die oberen Stege der Dämpferaufnahme werden nie exakt den Abstand von 22,2 mm haben, Schweissverzug. Wichtiger ist das die Bohrungen fluchten so das der Dämpfer parallel zum Unterrohr steht. Mittig sollte er auch sein.
Schraub den Dämpfer doch mal oben fest und lass die Schraube an der Wippe raus. Dann siehst du an der Wippe (gefräst=genauer) wie groß der Versatz ist. Dieser lässt sich dann nur über das Hauptlager der Wippe am Unterrohr korrigieren. 

Oder wenn das der Fall ist Rahmen zurück :-(

Bei meinem Rahmen hat das Herr Voitl in seiner Werkstatt gemacht, da es so stark war das es nicht mit Passscheiben möglich war. Hier wurde auf der einen Seite der eingeschweisste Bolzen abgefärst und die Gegenseite mit einem passenden Drehteil ausgeglichen. War danach tip top.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand noch Passscheiben für den Horst Link übrig?  Baue demnächst mal die neuen Lager ein . 
Wäre super.


----------



## endorphine (4. Oktober 2015)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Passscheiben für den Horst Link übrig?  Baue demnächst mal die neuen Lager ein .
> Wäre super.



Hast du auch Probleme mit dem wackelndem Hinterbau?
Das der Hinterbau eines/meines ICB  (2013er) nicht der steifste auf Erden ist, war mir bekannt. Auf einer Tour vor einiger Zeit kam mir der Hinterbau aber wirklich labil/wackelig vor. Der übliche Test Hinterrad rechts / Sattelstütze links ergab dann doch deutlich sichtbare Bewegung.

Hauptlager hatte ich bereits vor so ca. 3 Monaten erneuert.
Das sah damals so aus (Innenseite des Außenring)




Jetzt erneuert wurden:
Lager im Freilauf des Charger  HR (deutlich rastend mit Spiel)
Lager Sattelstrebe an der Wippe (ebenfalls deutlich rastend)

Gestern wieder alles zusammengebaut und so wirklich zufrieden bin ich nicht! Bei Krafteinwirkung sieht man direkt, wie sich da alles verwindet.
Ein Teil des Spiels kommt wohl noch aus dem Horst-Link. Bei meinem ICB ist noch die alte Version (Messing oder doch Bronze) eingebaut, wenn ich die Hülsen im Gleitlager versuche zu verkippen sehe ich da auch noch Bewegung (durch das herausdrückende Fett sichtbar).

Ist die neue Version wirklich besser? Braucht man trotzdem noch die Passscheiben?
Habt ihr Erfahrungen sammeln können, wir man das ganze "stabiler" bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (4. Oktober 2015)

Waren bei dem Horstlink-Lagerkit nicht nochmal Passscheiben dabei?


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2015)

ich hab letztens ein komplettes kit mit sämtlichen lagern und noch mal horstlink zeuch bekommen. Ohne passscheiben.

Und weich war der hinterbau von anfang an...


----------



## knuspi (7. Oktober 2015)

Passscheiben war bei mir auch nicht dabei. Aber die bekommt man ja für ein paar Cent. Einen Unterschied hab ich aber bei den neuen Lagern nicht gemerkt.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (7. Oktober 2015)

Passscheiben sind keine dabei. 

Hat jemand wenigstens die Abmessungen zur Hand?


----------



## Luk00r (19. Oktober 2015)

Gabs irgendwo eine Übersicht hinsichtlich der Lagermaße?
(Hauptlager vor allem)


----------



## Pintie (19. Oktober 2015)

bitte


----------



## Chris0711 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemand von euch Erfahrung beim Umstieg von 26" auf 27,5"? Ich habe etwas Bedenken wegen der dann langen Kettenstrebe. Ist von euch jemand schon "Scaled Sizeing" gefahren, also 27,5" vorne und 26" hinten? Das klingt für mich beim ICB recht interessant.
Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen.

Danke und Gruß

Chris


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin die ganze Saison 650B/26" gefahren. Finde es super. Einen wirklichen Unterschied merkt man nicht... 
hinten tu ich mich schwer, weil die Kettenstreben ja wirklich ernsthaft länger werden.


----------



## Chris0711 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich bin die ganze Saison 650B/26" gefahren. Finde es super. Einen wirklichen Unterschied merkt man nicht...
> hinten tu ich mich schwer, weil die Kettenstreben ja wirklich ernsthaft länger werden.


Danke für die info. Die lange kettenstrebe schreckt mich auch ab. Vielleicht gibt es ja die ccb Carbon Version mit 335mm zu einen vernünftigen Kurs.


----------



## Sannyhan (24. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen !!!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch das Carver icb 01 ( 2014 ) und ob ihr damit zufrieden seit ich bin am überlegen es mir zu holen
doch würde natürlich gerne ein paar Meinungen dazu haben wollen , da man im Internet keine Infos bzw Test findet

oder Wäre das Ghost AMR lt 2 besser ??

Vill könnt ihr mir ja helfen )))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sannyhan (24. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen !!!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch das Carver icb 01 ( 2014 ) und ob ihr damit zufrieden seit ich bin am überlegen es mir zu holen
doch würde natürlich gerne ein paar Meinungen dazu haben wollen , da man im Internet keine Infos bzw Test findet

oder Wäre das Ghost AMR lt 2 besser ??

Vill könnt ihr mir ja helfen )))))


----------



## Sannyhan (24. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen !!!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch das Carver icb 01 ( 2014 ) und ob ihr damit zufrieden seit ich bin am überlegen es mir zu holen
doch würde natürlich gerne ein paar Meinungen dazu haben wollen , da man im Internet keine Infos bzw Test findet

oder Wäre das Ghost AMR lt 2 besser ??

Vill könnt ihr mir ja helfen )))))


----------



## Tobiwan (24. November 2015)

Du vergleichst da zwei paar Stiefel.
Das Ghost ist ein (langweiliges) Tourenrad. Das ICB ist ein reinrassiges Enduro. Grundsätzlich ist das ICB durch den Flip-Chip sehr flexibel in der Geometrie, so dass du auch lange Touren damit fahren kannst. Ich würde auf jeden Fall das ICB nehmen!


----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Du vergleichst da zwei paar Stiefel.
> Das Ghost ist ein (langweiliges) Tourenrad. Das ICB ist ein reinrassiges Enduro. Grundsätzlich ist das ICB durch den Flip-Chip sehr flexibel in der Geometrie, so dass du auch lange Touren damit fahren kannst. Ich würde auf jeden Fall das ICB nehmen!


Ich würde das genau so machen, hab ja selber ein. 
Einsatzzweck vom ApenninX auf straße in forstweg (Uni...) über Endurorennen bishin zum Vertriden. Geht alles und das auch mit spaß.

Aber! Das ICB ist ein rad das gefahren werden will, aktiv! Das braucht ne aggressive fahrweise und den wunsch nach einem Hinterbau der seine qualitäten erst so richtig zeigt wenns ordentlich zur sache geht. Das mag und kann nicht jeder. Ist halt keine Komfortschaukel die dich i.wie den berg runter bringt aka radon. Hatte das aktuelle swoop 175 mal n halbes Jahr als vergleich...


----------



## Sannyhan (25. November 2015)

Vielen dank , dann werde ich mir das Carver icb 01 Kaufen


----------



## fabi.e (25. November 2015)

Sannyhan schrieb:


> Vielen dank , dann werde ich mir das Carver icb 01 Kaufen


Wie groß bist du? Mein ICB Aufbau in XL steht gerade zum Verkauf, falls gebraucht in Frage kommt. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/692206-carver-icb-xl-50cm-komplettbike-custom


----------



## Sannyhan (25. November 2015)

ich bin 1,87 und 100 Kilo leicht xD ...
Habe jemanden an der Hand der seins für 1.000 € verkauft und wie neu ist ....
aber danke dir


----------



## Sannyhan (25. November 2015)

Bei mir handelt es sich um das Carver
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-icb01-x0016071

was sagt ihr sollte ich mir das kaufen , wäre es empfehlenswert ??????????


LG


----------



## delphi1507 (25. November 2015)

Für nen  1000er sicher nicht verkehrt.... 
Habe selber die 02 er version als 27,5er und bin zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sannyhan (25. November 2015)

ja und normal kosst das 1.799€ magst du mal auf die teile schauen die verbaut sind ob die gut sind wenn man ein wenig Gelände heizen will, ich denke ihr kennt euch ein wenig besser aus als ich ...


----------



## delphi1507 (25. November 2015)

Was heißt ein wenig? Das rad ist schon ein waschechtes enduro, welches wie schon geschrieben eher agressiv gefahren werden will. Es fühlt sich auch in technischerem Gelände sehr wohl. 
Wenn ich mir Gabel und Dämpfer anschaue wärst du mir dem Rad aus dem bikemarkt für deftigeres Gelände und Sprünge definitiv deutlich besser beraten und hättest ein deutlich potenteres Fahrwerk.


----------



## Sannyhan (25. November 2015)

Naja meine Frau und ich wollen nächstes jahr in den Harz fahren und gelände heizen , dafür wollte ich es benutzen .....

also sollte ich besser im Markt Fragen meinst du ???


----------



## delphi1507 (25. November 2015)

Ich denke das die Ausstattung besonders das Fahrwerk aus dem bikemarkt bike deutlich besser zum rahmen passt....


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. November 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Ausstattung besonders das Fahrwerk aus dem bikemarkt bike deutlich besser zum rahmen passt....


Das XL aus'm Bikemarkt ist aber für 1,87 deutlich zu groß...


----------



## Pintie (25. November 2015)

bei 187 würd ich auch L nehmen. 
hab XL bei 195 und ist wirklich nicht zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. November 2015)

Ich habe mit 1,85 und 87 Sl ein Xl mit nen L bin ich nicht so gut klar gekommen... 
Ich denke das ist geschmackssache ... hat dazu aber auch per pn nen Hinweis erhalten auf jeden Fall mal Probe zu fahren.... ob ihm die geo von dem rad überhaupt passt...


----------



## fabi.e (25. November 2015)

Ich bin das XL mit 190 gefahren und war zufrieden. Für touren auf jeden Fall top. Ist denke ich Geschmacks- und Fahrstil abhängig. Man kann mit 1,87 sowohl L und XL fahren.


----------



## Pintie (25. November 2015)

wird wohl auch auf die persönlichen Proportionen ankommen.

gibt ja sogar so ein paar xxl wikinger...


----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2015)

ich bin auch knappe 190 und schaukel die XL durch die gegend. Passt perfekt.


----------



## Sun_dancer (26. November 2015)

Bei mir (mit 1,86 und SL86) passt L einfach perfekt


----------



## WissenBiker83 (8. Dezember 2015)

hallo, habe mich in den letzten Wochen mit dem Thema Gewichtsoptimierung am ICB02 2014 beschäftigt und schon ein paar Dinge geändert wie z.b. Umbau auf 1x11 mit der neuen Shimano XT M8000( bin sehr positiv überrascht was Qualität und Schaltperformance angeht), tausch der DT-Swiss Laufräder gegen Crossmax SX inklusive Rock Razor hinten und Magic Mary trail star ohne SG. Bin jetzt bei ungefähr 14,6-14,8kg. Habe noch einen Carbon lenker (Sixpack Millenium Carbon) bestellt. Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tips wo man noch das ein oder andere gramm sparen kann ohne die Performance großartig zu schmälern. Habe auch letzte Woche mit einem Mitarbeiter von Fahrrad XXL gesprochen der selbst das ICB fährt und der hat sich nochmal mit dem Thema Carbon Wippe vom CCB befasst und mit dann versichert das diese ca. ab März im Aftermarkt zu haben sein soll.
Gruss Andy


----------



## arghlol (8. Dezember 2015)

An der Kurbel lässt sich i.d.R. noch etwas sparen (Sram- oder RaceFace Carbon-Kurbeln, auch wenn das schnell teuer wird).
Statt der XT-Kassette eine von Sram spart auch etwas.
Hast du die Kettenführung noch dran?


----------



## Rheinhesse (8. Dezember 2015)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> ..... einem Mitarbeiter von Fahrrad XXL gesprochen der selbst das ICB fährt und der hat sich nochmal mit dem Thema Carbon Wippe vom CCB befasst und mit dann versichert das diese ca. ab März im Aftermarkt zu haben sein soll.
> Gruss Andy



Bei welchem Fahrrad XXL warst du wenn ich fragen darf?
Das es die neue Wippe einzeln zu kaufen gibt glaub ich irgendwie erst wenn ich sie in Händen halte......


----------



## Chris0711 (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe nach Rückfrage beim Carver Service auch die Info erhalten das es die Carbonwippe/Nachrüstset ab April 2016 geben soll. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Kharne (8. Dezember 2015)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tips wo man noch das ein oder andere gramm sparen kann ohne die Performance großartig zu schmälern



Naja, du bist schon über´s Limit raus mim LRS und den Reifen ohne Durchschlagschutz. Kannste auch direkt weitermachen mit Carbonkurbel etc.



Rheinhesse schrieb:


> Das es die neue Wippe einzeln zu kaufen gibt glaub ich irgendwie erst wenn ich sie in Händen halte......



Dass man das CCB kaufen (also kaufen , nicht nur Geld gegen hoffentlich grades, funktionierendes, stressfreies Bike mit einwandfreiem Service im Fall des Fall tauschen) kann glaub ich frühestens in nem Jahr auf 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (8. Dezember 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dass man das CCB kaufen (also kaufen , nicht nur Geld gegen hoffentlich grades, funktionierendes, stressfreies Bike mit einwandfreiem Service im Fall des Fall tauschen) kann. Glaub ich frühestens in nem Jahr auf 2


Zugegeben, nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen könnte man das ICB/CCB eher wie ein sehr teuren Lottoschein bewerben ;-)

Beim Gewicht von @WissenBiker83 muss aber eigentlich noch was gehen. Meins wiegt mit Alu-Kurbel, unspektakulärem LRS, SG-Reifen hinten und Vivid Air irgendwas mit 14,1kg.
Ich habe halt nur winzige 26'' Laufräder


----------



## Kharne (8. Dezember 2015)

arghlol schrieb:


> Beim Gewicht von
> 
> @WissenBiker83 muss aber eigentlich noch was gehen. Meins wiegt mit Alu-Kurbel, unspektakulärem LRS, SG-Reifen hinten und Vivid Air irgendwas mit 14,1kg.
> Ich habe halt nur winzige 26'' Laufräder



Ohne konkrete Teileliste wird das nix 

Aber Carbon Lenker, leichter Vorbau, Reset Tretlager + Steuersatz gehen immer. Dann nen LRS der bei gescheitem Gewicht auch was wegsteckt, bei den Pedalen geht auch oft was. Kurbel ist ne XT8000? Ansonsten: Es gibt genug leichte Alukurbeln, da kannste die Carbonteile im Regal lassen.

Kannst dann natürlich anfangen mit Formula 35, CC Federbeinchen, Tubular LRS mit 200 Gramm Tuforeifen das Gewicht weiter zu drücken, aber das bringt´s einfach nicht. Das ICB braucht ne gescheite Gabel (sprich Lyrik, Vengeance, Totem ^^ natürlich Coil) und ein gescheites Federbein (Vivid Air o.ä.), dazu Teile die den Fahrstil des Fahrers aushalten. 

Wir reden hier von nem bergauftauglichen Freerider, nicht von ner 100mm v/h CC Kutsche.


----------



## Pintie (9. Dezember 2015)

hm meins hat mit xx1 und carbon kurbel 15kg ...


----------



## BikerMike84 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich komme mit meinem ICB02 mit 650LRS auf 14,1kg. Mein Serienbike Rahmengröße M wog 15,4kg mit den Shimano Saint Pedalen.

Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, mach dir eine Tabelle wo jedes Einzelgewicht aller Komponenten aufgeführt ist.

Wo sich viel sparen lässt sind u.a. Tubeless, Sattel, Satteklemme aus Carbon, Lenker, Pedale, Griffe etc. und auch bei den Reifen. Der Magic Marry ist schon ziemlich schwer, aber von der Performance top (fahre den auch).


----------



## Pintie (9. Dezember 2015)

14,5 kg sind auf jeden Fall machbar. Und das zum guten Kurs ohne schlechtere federung oder zu krassen leichtbau.


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Dezember 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ohne konkrete Teileliste wird das nix
> 
> Kannst dann natürlich anfangen mit Formula 35, CC Federbeinchen, Tubular LRS mit 200 Gramm Tuforeifen das Gewicht weiter zu drücken, aber das bringt´s einfach nicht. Das ICB braucht ne gescheite Gabel (sprich Lyrik, Vengeance, Totem ^^ natürlich Coil) und ein gescheites Federbein (Vivid Air o.ä.), dazu Teile die den Fahrstil des Fahrers aushalten.
> 
> Wir reden hier von nem bergauftauglichen Freerider, nicht von ner 100mm v/h CC Kutsche.



Also ich trete gerade den Gegenbeweis an und verbaue eine Formula 35 anstatt meiner Federfedergabel. Sicherlich muss die Formula noch im Detail abgestimmt werden, aber die Basis für eine potente Gabel ist da. Alleine vom Gewicht würde ich keine Rückschlüsse mehr auf die Funktion geben - schon gar nicht von AWK wie bei Manitou in Serie kommt.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (10. Dezember 2015)

Also , an den Federelementen möchte ich nichts ändern da ich mit der Lyrik und dem Vivid echt zufrieden bin. Tubless kommt für mich auf keinen fall in Frage, ist mir zu viel Aufwand mit milch rum zu sauen und ich denke das es auch grade im Bikepark oder in Bad Ems nicht so wirklich was aushält. Ich denke ohne die Performance und die Haltbarkeit negativ zu beeinflußen wird nicht mehr viel gehen. Ich denke ich werde noch den Sattel ändern und den bestellten Lenker montieren und es dabei belassen. Sollte dann so rund 14,2-14,4kg haben was ja schon Top für ein Rad mit 170mm ist. Was ich mich nur Frage ist wie es hier manche hier in Rahmengr. M und SG Reifen auf 14,1KG schaffen. Sind die Rahmen so unterschiedlich schwer?? Wie ist eure Meinung zu den Crossmax SX ein paar Kollegen schwören drauf und ich hab gestern bei der ersten Ausfahrt seit dem Umbau auch einen deutlichen Unterschied was die Steifigkeit angeht merken können. Fühlt sich steifer an als die DT Swiss LRS.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (10. Dezember 2015)

Noch kurz interessenhalber sind hier auch ICB Fahrer aus dem Raum 57... Westerwald, Altenkirchen, Siegen vertreten???


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2015)

53... falls dir das hilft... öfter im hennefer Raum und 7gb anzutreffen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (10. Dezember 2015)

Ja die Frage kann ich dir gerne beantworten @WissenBiker83 .

Ich habe allerdings als Federelemente die Pike RCT3 Dual Position sowie den Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair verbaut.

Auf die 14,1kg komme ich durch folgende Änderungen:

- PanchoWheels Laufradsatz mit 1700g (Felge ist etwas Breiter, als die DT Swiss) statt der DT Swiss E1900 über 2000g
- Tubeless Umbau dafür vorne Magic Mary SG
- Umbau auf 1x10 mit e13 42t und Race Face 30t NW (knapp 600g gespart)
- Pro Turnix Carbon Sattel mit 147g
- Sixpack Menace Pedale mit 360g
- überflüssige Kabelführungen entfernt und Löcher mit SilikonTids verschlossen
- Carbon Sattelklemme
- Carbon Spacer und Ahead Kappe (gut das merkt man nicht wirklich)

dafür hab ich noch einen Unterrohrschutz aus Kunststoff verbaut, der 35g Mehrgewicht mit sich bringt.

Race Face Sixc Carbon Lenker wird noch kommen, dann bin ich bei knapp über 14kg

Mit anderer Bereifung, z.B. Maxxis Highriller oder Shorty + Minion DHR2 oder Specialized Butcher + Purgatory sollten schnell 13,8kg oder weniger machbar sein.

Allerdings bin ich mit dem Schwalbe Magic Mary und Hans Dampf beide in Verstar sehr zufrieden als Allroundreifen Satz.

Ich versuche bei meinem Rad den perfekten Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Haltbarkeit zu finden, da ich es für alles von Trails bis Bikepark nutze.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (10. Dezember 2015)

Oh Hennef, da arbeite ich. Ok das mit den federelementen erklärt natürlich viel. Ist denn auch jemand von euch hier öfter in Stromberg, Bad Ems oder Winterberg unterwegs??? Vielleicht könnte man ja auch mal die ein oder andere runde zusammen drehen wenn die Saison wieder läuft .


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich wäre wenn möglich dabei....


----------



## -Wally- (11. Dezember 2015)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Also , an den Federelementen möchte ich nichts ändern da ich mit der Lyrik und dem Vivid echt zufrieden bin. Tubless kommt für mich auf keinen fall in Frage, ist mir zu viel Aufwand mit milch rum zu sauen und ich denke das es auch grade im Bikepark oder in Bad Ems nicht so wirklich was aushält. ...



Hi,

kann ich verstehen, fahre auch mit Lyrik und Vivid Air rum und bin immer wieder begeistert, fahre die Lyrik allerdings mit selbst gebasteltem Druckstufen Shimstack in einer Fast Druckstufe, aber das mit den Reifen solltest Du Dir nochmal überlegen!!
Ich habe auch jahrelang den Fehler begangen nicht auf die gut gemeinten Ratschläge eines Freundes zu hören, der mir immer vorgeschwärmt hat wie gut Tubeless doch ist.
Ich dachte auch....viel zu viel Aufwand und die ganze Matscherei muss nicht sein.
Irgendwann wurde ich dann doch mal neugierig, also kurzerhand Tesa Industrieklebeband genommen und Felge abgeklebt, Ventil rein, Reifen drauf, aufgepumpt, Milch rein, nachgepumpt und dann ziemlich gestaunt, vorallem über den Rollwiederstand und die Pannenresistenz, auch von Reifen die eigentlich nicht tubeless tauglich sind.  Mir kommt jedenfalls kein Schlauch mehr auf die Felge, höchstens im Pannenfall.
Hab drei Lrs tubeless umgerüstet in Gebrauch, eine Sauerei mit der Milch gabs aber noch nie. Nur meine doofe Aldi Standpumpe hat mich beim aufziehen so manchmal zum Schwitzen gebracht, wenn der Reifen nicht sofort dicht halten wollte, daher habe ich mittlerweile in so ein High Volume Modell von Lezyne investiert.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hey Wally, ich habe halt aufgrund so einiger Forenbeiträge es als nicht so Sinnvoll heraus gehört Tubless im Bikepark zu fahren oder das man 2x im Jahr die Milch tauschen sollte bzw. alle Naselang nach kippen muss. Grade im Bikepark, wo ich mit recht wenig Luft (vorne 1,3-1,5bar hinten 1,6-1,8 bar) unterwegs bin, bietet ein Schlauch ja auch etwas schutz der Felge. Ich habe halt auch keinen Bock mir einen 2.ten Laufradsatz zu besorgen und dann immer umzubauen. Meine Crossmax sind ja Tubless Ready, vielleicht sollte ich es doch mal ausprobieren..... Wally, du fährst also auch im Park tubless????


----------



## KainerM (11. Dezember 2015)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Grade im Bikepark, wo ich mit recht wenig Luft (vorne 1,3-1,5bar hinten 1,6-1,8 bar) unterwegs bin, bietet ein Schlauch ja auch etwas schutz der Felge.


Richtig, der Schlauch schützt die Felge. Dabei geht dann der Schlauch kaputt und man steht mitm Platten im Wald. Ich habe jedenfalls seitdem ich Tubeless fahre kaum noch Platten - und das trotz rustikaler Fahrweise, Exo-Protection Reifen (also die "dünnere" Variante der breiten Maxxis), und tendenziell niedrigem Reifendruck. Und selbst wenn man mal einen Durchstich hat der nicht ganz dichtet ists meistens dicht genug damit der Reifen die Luft noch ein paar Minuten hält - man kommt also heim. Sollte mal wirklich gar nichts mehr gehen, dann eben Schlauch rein und daheim flicken. Ist mir letztes Jahr zwei mal passiert, beide Male an einer Scharfen Kante den Reifen so schlimm durchstochen, dass der Lack von der Felge ab war - nachdem die Kante Lauffläche und Seitenwand durchstochen hat.

Nachteil sind halt die Wartung (ja, Milch nachfüllen muss gelegentlich sein) und die Gefahr von Burping bei niedrigen Drücken - wenn du also jemand bist, der drauf steht wenns den Reifen in der Kurve fast vond er Felge zieht (soll ja Leute geben, die sich erst so richtig schnell fühlen), dann ist ein Schlauch oder Procore besser für dich. Aber von der Pannenfreiheit ist Tubeless einfach besser.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (12. Dezember 2015)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Hey Wally, ich habe halt aufgrund so einiger Forenbeiträge es als nicht so Sinnvoll heraus gehört Tubless im Bikepark zu fahren oder das man 2x im Jahr die Milch tauschen sollte bzw. alle Naselang nach kippen muss. Grade im Bikepark, wo ich mit recht wenig Luft (vorne 1,3-1,5bar hinten 1,6-1,8 bar) unterwegs bin, bietet ein Schlauch ja auch etwas schutz der Felge. Ich habe halt auch keinen Bock mir einen 2.ten Laufradsatz zu besorgen und dann immer umzubauen. Meine Crossmax sind ja Tubless Ready, vielleicht sollte ich es doch mal ausprobieren..... Wally, du fährst also auch im Park tubless????



Im Park war ich ewig nicht mehr, aber gerade da sollte tubeless doch seine Stärken ausspielen?! Einige Alpentrails die ich schon gefahren bin fand ich ohnehin übler als das was ich so ausm Park kenne. 
Ob ein Schlauch die Felge wirklich schützen kann, bezweifle ich. Irgendwann knallts einfach am Hinterreifen und die Luft ist sofort weg -> Snakebite. Hatte ich irgendwie zu oft.
Seit ich tubeless fahre bin ich ziemlich pannenfrei unterwegs. Eine einzige Panne hatte ich mal, da bin ich im Vinschgau auf einen spitzen Felsen gesprungen und der hat mir den Hinterreifen auf 3cm aufgerissen. War sofort platt und Schlauch einziehen war angesagt. Alles andere was mal kleinere Löcher verursacht hat verursachte noch wahrnehmbares zischen...dann einfach den Reifen so drehen, dass das Loch unten ist, einmal auf die Uhr gucken, einen Schluck aus der Trinkblase ziehen und schon zischt nix mehr, auch nachpumpen musste ich erst einmal.

Mich begeistert diese ganze Tubeless Sache einfach total.


----------



## Pintie (12. Dezember 2015)

sehe ich so wie wally.
habe mich lange gegen das basteln mit tubeless gewährt.
dieses Jahr habe ich das dann doch mal probiert.

funktioniert bisher gut.
hatte einen Ausfall. Aber da hat auch ein Schlauch nicht mehr zum heimfahren gebracht. da musste ein Kabelbinder her.
Und zwar hatte ich nach einer schrägen Landung eine dicke Beule im Trailking 2.4. Laufrad war komplett 8er frei - aber reifen ging nicht mehr durch den Rahmen.

Werde in Zukunft auch auf Tubeless setzen. demnächst mit 2* Baron 2.4


----------



## Chris0711 (12. Dezember 2015)

Das ist mir bei der letzten Abfahrt in Davos passiert. Habe es erst beim Ausladen in Deutschland bemerkt. Hat zumindest bis zum Auto genug Luft gehalten. Meine einzige "Panne" nach über 2 Jahre tubeless. Nichts anderes mehr. Man darf nur den Druck nicht zu weit absenken. Bei meinen 90kg fahre ich 1,7 und 1,9. seither kein burping und keine Delle in den Felgen mehr.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ok, werde es vielleicht doch mal versuchen. Welches Feigenbaums und welche Milch könnt ihr empfehlen?? 
Ein Kumpel von mir sucht einen icb Rahmen in Höhe 44, es will nicht zufällig jemand einen verkaufen hier oder kennt jemand jemanden der einen zu verkaufen hat???


----------



## arghlol (12. Dezember 2015)

Im Bikemarkt sind welche in Größe M.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (1. Februar 2016)

Moin, 
hab da mal ne Frage an die Leute die ein ICB 02 mit Vivid Air und Lyrik fahren. Mit welcher Einstellung fahrt ihr so rum?? Beim Vivid gibt es ja die 6-3-3 Einstellung(Grundeinstellung) kommt ihr damit klar bzw. habt ihr das mal ausprobiert?Das 6-3-3 ist ja auf komplett offen( "Langsam bzw. weich") bezogen . wäre Nett wenn jemand mal was dazu schreiben könnte. Bin schon recht lange am Basteln aber finde irgendwie nie das Perfekte Setup.  
Gruss Andy


----------



## mhedder (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja seit ein paar Jahren fast ausschließlich (außer auf dem Pumptrack und beim Trial) mit dem ICB unterwegs und fahre damit von Feierabendrunde bis zu Touren in den Bergen sowie Bikepark alles.
Allerdings spiele ich immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken mir ein strafferes Bike für die gemäßigten Touren hier in meiner Heimat (Wohne im Mittelgebirge) zuzulegen.
Das Problem hieran sehe ich allerdings in erster Linie, dass dieses Bike das ICB nicht zu 100% ersetzt.
Da kommen dann noch so Probleme wie "Welches Bike nehme ich mit in den Urlaub? Für zwei Bikes ist kein Platz im Wagen...".

Jetzt zu meiner Idee:
ICB behalten und in der 150mm Einstellung (die hat schon deutlich mehr popp als die 170mm) mit einem zweiten Laufradsatz sowie evtl. zweiten Dämpfer zum Wechseln ausrüsten. Somit könnte ich im Urlaub z.B. ganz einfach zwischen Bikepark-Set mit dicken Schlappen und Set für flowigen Trails (z.B. Singletrekpod in Tchechien) hin und her wechseln.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Fährt hier jemand das ICB in einem eher Trail/Shorttravel Aufbau?

Gruß Marc

P.S.: Ich habe letztes Jahr am Dirtmasters Festival das ICB 2.0 Probe gefahren. Das war echt ein RIESIGER Unterschied, was das Handling angeht. Mit dem Teil konnte ich an jeder Ecke in die Luft gehen und das Rad quer legen...


----------



## messias (4. Februar 2016)

Ich fahr das ICB mit hinten 150mm, vorne 160mm und steiler Einstellung. Hauptsächlich auf Trails, kaum im Park - taugt mir super.


----------



## Makke (4. Februar 2016)

bin mein ICB recht lange mit 160/150 gefahren ... den Dämpfer etwas straffer und leichtere Laufräder/Reifen drauf. 
Das funktioniert hier im Rheinland und den angrenzenden Miteelgebirgen sehr gut. Die Steile Einstellung ist ja nicht wirklich steil.

Aktuell habe ich einen Aufbau mit 170/170 ... da ich noch ein 160/150 Bike parallel habe.


----------



## mhedder (8. Februar 2016)

Besten Dank für die Antworten. 

Ich denke ich werde das ganze erstmal durch das Umziehen von Reifen testen. 
Bin mir noch etwas unsicher, ob sich das Rad mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel (selbst in der steilen Einstellung ist der noch recht flach) spritzig genug fährt. 
Wenn das ganze den gewünschten Effekt bringt, werde ich versuchen die Laufradsätze von meinem Pumptrackbike und dem ICB kompatibel zu halten. Was war das doch früher alles schön, wo es nur einen Bruchteil der Achsstandards und Laufraddurchmesser gab... 

Gruß Marc

P.S.: Mein Problem ist im übrigen nicht die Bergauf-Performance. Es geht mir da rein um das spritzige Fahrverhalten auf eher flachen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2016)

ja, da ICB muss man mit etwas Nachdruck fahren, aber wenn man den Dreh einmal raus hat ist es supi.


----------



## MangoHenry (10. Februar 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/730554-carver-icb-03-650b-l-enduro


Hab ein ICB ohne die bekannten Probleme wie Lagerspiel, Versatz in der Wippe oder ähnliches abzugeben.. Wenn ihr jemanden kennt oder selber Interesse habt gerne melden..


----------



## WissenBiker83 (1. März 2016)

Hi, hat zufällig jemand hier demnächst Huber Lager und Buchsen zu bestellen? Würde mich dann vielleicht mit einklinken.


----------



## messias (1. März 2016)

Warum bestellst du nicht einfach direkt bei ihm?


----------



## WissenBiker83 (2. März 2016)

Da ich nicht so den Plan von der ganzen Sache habe und es vielleicht sein kann das eh jemand bestellen könnte. Reicht es wenn ich da Anrufe und mein Bike nenne? Oder muss ich erst alles messen?? Sollte man sofort alle Lager und Buchsen tauschen ?


----------



## arghlol (2. März 2016)

Es hängt ein bißchen vom Dämpfer ab.
Für Rock Shox, Fox o.ä. gilt folgendes:

*Lagerdurchmesser:* 12,7 mm
*Einbaubreite 1:* 22 mm
*Einbaubreite 2:* 45 mm
*Bolzendurchmesser:* 8 mm


----------



## Pintie (2. März 2016)

der kennt die icb maße... einfach mailen welcher Dämpfer verwendet wird reicht.
außer bei der neuen carbon wippe, da sind es an beiden Enden die schmalen (besser...)


----------



## Joeyduennes (7. März 2016)

Hat jemand Villeicht eine gute Grundeinstellung für ein straffes Pike/Vivid Air Fahrwerk? Gewicht: 67 nackt

Bin immer wieder bisschen überfordert mit den ganzen Funktionen und was jetzt was macht in Verbindung mit dem und dem.


----------



## Makke (7. März 2016)

bei 67kg kannst Du schon mal den Token aus er Pike nehmen ... beim Vivid muss man einfach experiementieren oder einfach einen einfacheren Dämpfer verbauen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joeyduennes (7. März 2016)

Anderer Dämpfer kommt für mich nicht in Frage... Da ich auch noch schwerer werde, bin 14, und eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit ihm bin, möchte ich den erstmal behalten.


----------



## tom34788 (11. März 2016)

Hab gestern einen Vivid Air montiert. Dabei hab ich interessante Sachen über meinen Rahmen gelernt. Ich dachte ja immer, meine vordere Dämpferaufnahme knackt, weil die Buchsen von Rock Shox Mist sind. Das war ein Irrtum. Das Knacken liegt daran, daß die Bohrung für den Bolzen schief ist. Fluchtet nicht mit dem Rahmen, so daß der Dämpfer leicht verspannt wird. Ich meine also keinen seitlichen Versatz, sondern der Bolzen läuft nicht im rechten Winkel durch das Dämpferauge.
Was mach ich nun? Hat da einer von Euch eine Idee?


----------



## Makke (11. März 2016)

kannst Du das mal in einem Bild zeigen ... damit man sieht, wie stark die Abweichung ist.


----------



## tom34788 (11. März 2016)

Im Bild ist das schlecht festzuhalten. Versuch ich nachher nochmal. Wenn ich den Bolzen durch die rechte Aufnahme stecke, kommt der mit geschätzt 1mm Versatz auf der linken Seite an. Das ist nicht so viel, daß es dann gar nicht paßt, aber ich muß schon kräftig drücken.


----------



## tom34788 (11. März 2016)

Hab es doch ganz gut abgebildet bekommen. Der silberne Halbkreis, der sich von 11 bis 5 Uhr erstreckt, ist die Dämpferbuchse.


----------



## Joeyduennes (14. März 2016)

Steckt man die Hintere Schraube bei der Dämpferaufnahme (die vom Hinterbau) einfach so rein, oder soll man da was drauf machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (14. März 2016)

Ich nehme an, du meinst irgendwelche Schmiermittel?
Wenn ja: Die Schraube soll die Buchse ja einspannen. Reibung soll nur zwischen Buchse und Gleitlager entstehen: Einfach so rein schrauben.


----------



## KainerM (28. März 2016)

Also ich hab heute mal mein ICB gründlich zerlegt und die Lager angeschaut - nach zwei Jahren Einsatz.
Hauptlager ist hinüber - das war ab Werk übel angeknallt und rastert jetzt schön - Montagefehler, kein großes Ding. Tauschen und gut ists.
Lager Sitzstrebe - Wippe rastert auch - das dürfte zu klein gewählt sein für die Belastungen. Das wird immer wieder Probleme machen.
Lager im Horstlink sind merklich eingelaufen und haben gut Spiel - an mehreren Ecken. Eine der vier Igus-Buchsen sitzt locker im Rahmen, und die Stahltonne hat sowohl in den Igus-Buchsen als auch auf dem Zapfen Spiel. Das wird schwieriger zu reparieren sein - da müssen neue Buchsen her und die Tronnen sollte ich mir wohl anfertigen lassen. Leider auch das größte Problem - durch das Spiel verliert das Hinterrad gewaltig an Lenkpräzision.
Wippenlager am Rahmen habe ich mir nicht angesehen, die sollten ausreichend dimensioniert sein - wenn ich recht sehe die gleiche Dimension wie das Lager an der Sitzstrebe, aber bei völlig anderen Lasten.

Kurz gefasst: Schöner Pfusch die Bude - zwei von vier Lagern schlecht gewählt, und eines wird ab Werk falsch montiert, weil der Innensechskant viel mehr Drehmoment suggeriert als nötig ist - und bei zu hohen Drehmomenten zerstört man das Lager sofort, weil die Spannkraft direkt auf die Lager wirkt.

mfg


----------



## knuspi (28. März 2016)

Hört sich ja übel an 

Ist ja immer eine Frage das Fahrstils und der Belastung, aber meine Lager laufen alle noch gut. Und das nach über 8000 km Fahrleistung. Die Hauptlager habe ich mal ausgetauscht, ansonsten sind noch überall die ersten drin. Und die laufen noch alle gut ohne kratzen oder sonstiges.


----------



## Kharne (28. März 2016)

Wie die Igus Lager aussehen siehst du erst wenn du sie rausholst oder der Lagersitz endgültig für die Tonne ist.


----------



## KainerM (28. März 2016)

Gut, ich bin mit 100 kg und einem eher rustikalen Fahrstil auch sicher bei den höheren Belastungen dabei. Kilometer solllte das Bike so 1000-1500 haben, wobei davon einiges im Park statt gefunden hat. 

Die gute Nachricht bezüglich der rauhen Lager ist die, dass man davon im Grunde nix merkt. Der Hinterbau läuft trotzdem schön weich... Nur das wabbelige Horstlink macht mir wirklich sorgen. Die Lagersitze im Rahmen sind in Ordnung, da sind keine Verschleißerscheinungen zu sehen. Aber eben die hutförmigen Buchsen und die Tonnen sind wohl durch. Die Kunststofflager sind vermutlich Normteile und daher kein Problem - aber die Tonnen werden ein Maßbauteil fürs ICB sein. Nachdem bei XXL keine Horstlinks mehr zu finden sind werde ich da vermutlich mal in der Firma sehen, ob mir da wer was drehen kann.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2016)

Die gleiche Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht.
ich habe die original lager schon nach paar Wochen getauscht. das Hauptlager war so fest das ich die schraube kaum aufgebracht hatte.
war tod ab Werk.
Außerdem waren alle schon mit rost. 

da ist halt auch billigste ware verbaut.

hab seither SKF, und tausche jährlich. vor allem fülle ich die LAger mit fett auf. 
so läuft das dann schon rund.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (1. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
hier sind ja auch einige Gabelspezis vertreten. Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Ich Fahre das ICB 02 mit der Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air und habe das Gefühl das diese nicht so toll läuft. Ich habe schon pro Seite 20ml Motoröl eingefüllt und diverse Setup versuche unternommen. Ich komme z.B. nur auf 20% SAG wenn ich den auf der Gabel angegebenen Luftdruck um ca 20-30PSI Unterschreite( 77KG Fahrfertig und hab aktuell 48PSI in der Gabel) was natürlich auch etwas am flachen Lenkwinkel liegt, es kommt mir schon komisch vor. Dann habe ich jetzt die Luft komplett abgelassen um zu schauen was die Gabel macht. Sie Sackt dann ca. 6-7cm ab und ab dann muss ich , um sie komplett einzufedern schon mit meinem kompletten körpergewicht drauf hängen und selbst dann bleibt 1cm übrig. Ist das alles normal??? Es handelt sich ja um eine AIR und nicht eine COIL. Wäre super wenn mir jemand mal was dazu sagen könnte, vielleicht auch wie andere die Lyrik fahren. 
Greeetz Andy


----------



## Pintie (1. April 2016)

hast du das Öl oben oder unten eingefüllt?
20ml ist schon recht viel.
da bleibt dann am ende schnell mal 1cm über weil die kammer kleiner wird.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (1. April 2016)

Hab das Öl unten einegfüllt, nach anweisung von jemandem der bei canyon arbeitet. Aber selbst wenn der 1cm vom öl kommt kann es ja eigentlich nicht sein, wenn ich die luft ablasse und dann beim einfedern das Ventil betätige die letzten 6-8cm nur mit richtig gewicht zum einfedern gebracht werden können.


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2016)

Die Setup Vorschläge sind für´n Hintern, denn was deine Pumpe anzeigt weiß nur die derzeitige Mondphase.

Eine Luftgabel, die geleert wird fährt ein, allerdings dürfte dann auch kein Widerstand mehr da sein.

Mach´s dir einfach, bau um auf Coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (7. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, eine Frage:
Hat jemand im Kopf wie viel sich die Tretlagerhöhe sich tatsächlich ändert, wenn ich nur die Ausfallenden austausche?
Also, gleiche Gabel, gleiche Winkeleinstellung, etc. und nur zwischen den zwei längen Ausfallenden wechsele.
Danke!


----------



## foreigner (7. April 2016)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier sind ja auch einige Gabelspezis vertreten. Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Ich Fahre das ICB 02 mit der Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air und habe das Gefühl das diese nicht so toll läuft. Ich habe schon pro Seite 20ml Motoröl eingefüllt und diverse Setup versuche unternommen. Ich komme z.B. nur auf 20% SAG wenn ich den auf der Gabel angegebenen Luftdruck um ca 20-30PSI Unterschreite( 77KG Fahrfertig und hab aktuell 48PSI in der Gabel) was natürlich auch etwas am flachen Lenkwinkel liegt, es kommt mir schon komisch vor. Dann habe ich jetzt die Luft komplett abgelassen um zu schauen was die Gabel macht. Sie Sackt dann ca. 6-7cm ab und ab dann muss ich , um sie komplett einzufedern schon mit meinem kompletten körpergewicht drauf hängen und selbst dann bleibt 1cm übrig. Ist das alles normal??? Es handelt sich ja um eine AIR und nicht eine COIL. Wäre super wenn mir jemand mal was dazu sagen könnte, vielleicht auch wie andere die Lyrik fahren.
> Greeetz Andy



Hallo, wie schon "live" erzählt, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass das am nicht korrekten Ölvolumen im Dämpfer liegt. Ist das zu hoch, hast du da quasi eine zweite Lufkammer, durch die du den Federweg nicht erreichst. Einfach mal korrekte Ölmenge in das rechte Standrohr oben und wahrscheinlich passt es. Luftkammer würde ich bei der Gelegenheit mal mit servicen.


----------



## arghlol (7. April 2016)

Aus dem Bauch raus hätte ich ja 12,5mm getippt, aber laut Geometrietabelle ändert sich das Tretlager Offset von 8mm mit 26''-Ausfallenden auf 2mm mit 650b-Ausfallenden.


----------



## foreigner (7. April 2016)

Also grob gemessen habe ich einen Höhenunterschied an den Ausfallenden von rund 10cm. Am Tretlager ist´s dann natürlich weniger, weil sich ja nur hinten was ändert. Also, 6cm sind schon evtl. realistisch. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob bei der Geotabelle für 650b nicht eine andere Gabel betrachtet wurde.


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2016)

ich glaube nicht das 6*cm* realistisch sind


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2016)

Jungs kurze frage in die runde an die die es mit den neumodischen 1x11 antrieben oder ähnlichem schon probiert haben.

Hab hier im radladen ne gx kurbel samt 32er ritzel recht günstig bekommen, heute dann mit neuem innenlager montiert. Siehe da, ritzel schleift am yoke. also spacer zwischen rahmen und tretlager verbaut, und passt. 

Wie war das bei euch? muss man hier n kompromis zwischen kettenlinie und kettenblatt schleift am rahmen eingehen? Also es funktionierte vorhin und das nicht zu schlecht, aber wollt mal fragen wie das bei euch ging. 

Ansonst, ist ja schon n kleiner unterschied zwischen 1x9 mit ewig altem zeug und der neuen xt gruppe


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2016)

keine Ahnung von den sram,
ich habe eine Race Face Sixc mit 32er direct mount blatt.
als tretlager das von race face mit 30mm und BSA...

musste auf jeder Seite einen 1mm? Kunstoff ring rein machen. 

Kettenlinie usw passt alles gut. Fahre damit jetzt schon eine ganze weile und läuft. kein knarzen kein schleifen kein nichts. 

War Anfangs skeptisch wegen dem 30mm Lager und den kleinen Kugeln. Aber hält jetzt schon länger als die SLX lager


----------



## Hasifisch (26. April 2016)

Fahre seit 2013 XX1 und habe damit gar keine Probleme, KBs von 28-36 Zähne.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2016)

ui 36 ist aber schon für dicke Wadeln...
für mich sind die 32 schon ofter mal grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WissenBiker83 (26. April 2016)

Fahre seit 5 Monaten die shimano XT 1x11 mit 34 er Blatt und hatte weder mit schleifen noch sonst was Probleme. Läuft top.


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2016)

mh, komisch warum es dann bei mir ohne spacer nicht passen würde. Egal, tut jetzt.

Wer ist von euch eigentlich in Riva am wochenende? @Merlin7 du wieder?


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2016)

ich bin vom 12-15 am gardasee und dann noch am Ritten.
Mit sowas wie dem bike Festival kannst mich jagen.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ui 36 ist aber schon für dicke Wadeln...
> für mich sind die 32 schon ofter mal grenzwertig.


 
36 = Bikepark only...


----------



## Eisbein (27. April 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich bin vom 12-15 am gardasee und dann noch am Ritten.
> Mit sowas wie dem bike Festival kannst mich jagen.


ah okay! Wusste jetzt nicht mehr genau wer von den ICB'ler immer in Riva war.

@Hasifisch Was machst du im Bikepark, dass du mit 32:10 nicht hinkommst?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2016)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ah okay! Wusste jetzt nicht mehr genau wer von den ICB'ler immer in Riva war.
> 
> @Hasifisch Was machst du im Bikepark, dass du mit 32:10 nicht hinkommst?


 
Ich hatte es wirklich ein paar mal, das mir mit 32 der Druck auf dem Pedal gefehtl hat. Verstehst du, was ich meine? Geht gar nicht so darum, ein Cairns Finalsprint zu machen.
Und es gibt noch einen Aspekt: bei 36 Zähnen wird die Kette noch besser gehalten (ich fahre ohne Kettenführung). Der Umbau dauert bei mir drei Minuten max. und ich benutze mehrere Kettenblätter, wodurch ich auch den Verschleiß verteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (27. April 2016)

der druck aufm pedal fehlt mir beim 32 auch öfter  

Fahre auch ohne kefü. Bisher kein einziger abwurf. das NW funktioniert schon echt gut


----------



## Lindwurm (27. April 2016)

Ich bin vor kurzem umgestiegen auf eine Raceface Aeffect mit 24 er Welle und habe das  Shimano Tretlager beibehalten.
Angefangen habe ich mit 32 Oval von Bionicon .Da gab es aber öfter kontakte mit dem Yoke ,hab dann auf 30 er Oval  gewechselt.
Jetzt ist alles Gut , auch bergauf.


----------



## Eisbein (27. April 2016)

ich komm von 1x9 (22:11-34) 
Aber vll. liegts auch daran, dass ich recht schnelle beine hab als ehemaliger 100m sprinter... Noch dazu sind die trails hier meist so steil, das bremsen aufmachen schnell genug ist. 

Wir kriegen zwar theoretisch i.wann zeug von 77desingz, aber ich werds doch erstmal ohne kefü probieren.


----------



## Pintie (27. April 2016)

hatte auch ein 30er bionicon blatt.
hat mir aber überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## Lindwurm (27. April 2016)

Was hat dich gestört wenn ich fragen darf?

Bin ganz zufrieden damit. Das gleichmäßige treten kommt mir entgegen da ich nicht der Kraftprotz bin.


----------



## Pintie (27. April 2016)

ich fand es eben nicht rund beim treten. 
denke das ist persönlicher geschmack. habe es ein Wochenende getestet und wieder weiter gegeben.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2016)

Die ovalen Blätter sind ganz stark Geschmacksache! Da kann man nicht drüber diskutieren... 
Ich fand es bei einem Bekannten ganz angenem und werd´mal eins bei mir probieren.
@Eisbein:
Ich bin tatsächlich ein "Langsamtreter"!


----------



## arghlol (28. April 2016)

Ich hatte früher an einer 3fach-Kurbel (50mm Kettenlinie) ein 30er Blatt. Das war mit Spacern insgesamt 4mm weiter nach innen verschoben und passte so für mich perfekt. Weiter nach innen wäre wegen des Schräglaufs auf dem 11er in meinen Augen gar nicht sinnvoll gewesen. Ob ein 32-Blatt noch gegangen wäre kann ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr sagen 

Aktuell fahre ich ein ovales 30er und muss gestehen, dass einfach zu unsensibel für solche Dinge bin. Ich hatte nach dem Umstieg kein "Aha"-Erlebnis, weder im postiven noch im negativen Sinne


----------



## Hasifisch (28. April 2016)

Bist du danach mal wieder ein rundes gefahren? Meistens kommen die Aha-effekte, wenn man sich an das Neue gewöhnt hat und dann wieder was altes probiert.


----------



## Pintie (28. April 2016)

Meinst wie bei den Frauen 

ich hab meinem wahrscheinlich zu wenig Zeit gegeben. nach 50km kann man wahrscheinlich noch nicht viel sagen. 
Hatte keine Lust mich dran zu gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. April 2016)

Also ich dachte eher an sowas wie Fahrräder und Tastaturen...aber naja...


----------



## arghlol (29. April 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bist du danach mal wieder ein rundes gefahren? Meistens kommen die Aha-effekte, wenn man sich an das Neue gewöhnt hat und dann wieder was altes probiert.


Am Hardtail fahre ich ein rundes Kettenblatt.
Am ICB habe ich seitdem das Kettenblatt noch nicht wieder getauscht.
Ich glaube ja es liegt wirklich an meiner fehlenden Sensibilität


----------



## fender_90 (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich will momentan das Hauptlager am ICB tauschen, weil es knackt und rastet beim drehen im Rahmen. Habe schon im Internet recherchiert und wollte nur mal nachfragen, ob dies das Richtige ist:

http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=11060664

Da ich weiß, dass einige von Euch schon die Lager getauscht haben / regelmäßig tauschen, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe, damit ich das richtige kaufe .

Seltsam finde ich übrigens, dass die Lager wenn ich sie jetzt aus dem Rahmen raus habe total leichtgängig sind... 

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## endorphine (15. Mai 2016)

Japp, das ist der richtige Lagertyp.
Die Erfahrung, das nach dem Ausbau alles in Ordnung scheint, kann ich mit dir teilen!
Wenn du dir allerdings die Mühe machst das Lager zu öffnen, wirst du vielleicht etwas in dieser Art vorfinden.






Bei mir war zusätzlich ein Lagersitz etwas sehr locker...
Schau dir auf jeden Fall auch die Horstlink-Lagerung an!


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage passt ein 222 63 er dämpfer?


----------



## arghlol (15. Mai 2016)

Ja, aber nur in der jeweils flachen Einstellung.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Mai 2016)

Ok danke habe eben günstig nen coil geschossen zum testen mal schauen.... soll dann Im Zweifel als Ersatz während des Service dienen....


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur in der jeweils flachen Einstellung.


Wo wäre in der steilen Einstellung das Problem zu finden? Optisch sieht es so aus als würde auch das passen... (probeweise einbauen geht noch nicht da noch die buchsen fehlen)


----------



## Pintie (18. Mai 2016)

yoke geht am Tretlager an. sprich rahmen kann nicht weit genug ausfedern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

So ganz kann ich mir darunter gerade nichts vorstellen... da ich keine zufriedenstellend Definition von yoke gefunden habe....


----------



## Pintie (18. Mai 2016)

kettenstreben fräßteil am hauptlager


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

Ok danke! Hätte eher damit gerechnet das ich da durch den längeren dämpfer mehr Luft hätte, habe wohl die umlenkhebel nicht richtig bedacht.
Dann scheint in meinem alten Rad von haus aus ein falscher dämpfer verbaut, da ist an der stelle Farbe bei einen Durchschlag abgeplatzt...


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2016)

Habe ich eigentlich schon irgendwo erwähnt, das ich nun die aktuelle SF16 Duro dran habe und vor Begeisterung manchmal Pipi in den Augen habe?


----------



## Pintie (18. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon irgendwo erwähnt, das ich nun die aktuelle SF16 Duro dran habe und vor Begeisterung manchmal Pipi in den Augen habe?


Nein, aber kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

bin auch in versuchung.
fährst du 26 oder 27,5"
unterschied ist ja wohl nur 36 zu 35mm rohre


----------



## arghlol (18. Mai 2016)

Ich meine, dass die 26''-Durolux noch mit alter Technik gebaut wird und nur die neue 27,5''-Version die neue Dämpfung bekommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2016)

Ja, ich glaube die SF16 mit der neuen Dämpfung ist nur 650B.
Krasses Teil. Hatte noch keine Zeit für ein intensives Setup und fahre mit einer Grundeinstellung rum. Das Teil klebt einfach am Boden, sackt nie durch, gibt Feedback. War sehr skeptisch wegen negativer Erfahrung mit älteren Duros (SF12), aber die Tests (vor allem auf vitalmtb) sind fast euphorisch. Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## arghlol (18. Mai 2016)

Dazu sieht sie wirklich gut aus


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

Bleibt nur die Frage welche?
180
Absenkbar
Doppelbrücke?


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2016)

Gibt m.W. nur zwei SF16 - die R2C2 und die R2C2 TA. Sind 180 und entweder intern umbaubar bis 140 oder die TA mit Verstellung 140-180. Ich habe die nicht-TA, werde sie auf 170mm traveln.
Doppelbrücke ist die Rux.


----------



## Pintie (18. Mai 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage welche?


Möglich ist fast alles. Hab neulich mit den Jungs von Suntour geredet. Es wäre wohl auch möglich die 26" mit der neuen Dämpfung zu bauen. Irgend ein Teamfahrer hatt das wohl so. Wäre aber aus Einzelteilen und nicht übern Händler. 

Das einzige was ich zu schwer finde ist die Achse. Da hätte ich lieber schlichte schraubachse ohne Spanner wie bei der boxxer. 

Bin die Gabel in 180 ohne TA gefahren. Finde das Ding absolut super. Auch in Luft bei 100 kg+ fahrer ohne großes durchsacken.

Preis Leistung  ist sehr gut.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2016)

Habe für meine neu 500 EUR bezahlt. Das ist geradezu unverschämt billig.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Gibt m.W. nur zwei SF16 - die R2C2 und die R2C2 TA. Sind 180 und entweder intern umbaubar bis 140 oder die TA mit Verstellung 140-180. Ich habe die nicht-TA, werde sie auf 170mm traveln.
> Doppelbrücke ist die Rux.


Hatte irgendwo eine Übersicht( gesucht suntour sf16, mein Fehler nicht nach durolux gesucht zu haben... )gefunden da wurde die Rux auch als sf 16 geführt wie hier z.b. 
http://www.actionsports.de/suntour-sf16-rux-r2c2-27.5-200mm-17941
Deswegen bin ich auf 3 Modelle gekommen, sah dort so aus als ständ die 16 für das modelljahr und sf für sutour fork. Kenne ich bei suntour nicht aus deswegen die Nachfrage!


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2016)

Ist ja kein Ding, ich glaube SFxx steht immer für das erste Modelljahr einer Gabel bei denen. Wenn also 2018 eine neue Suntour Gabel rauskommt, ist die dann SF 18,solange sie unverändert gebaut wird. Ich finde das Klasse, da gibt es absolute Klarheit bei den Modellen.


----------



## Luk00r (19. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand die Lagermaße vom Horstlink-Gleitlager, oder direkt den Link zu IGUS?

Habe nun alle Lager getauscht, und die Horstlinklager zum 3. mal (Habe die von Carver damals bestellt)
Aber die scheinen prinzipiell nicht ganz saugend zu sein, die Lagerhülsen haben immer Spiel auf der Achse und genau das Spiel fühlt man im Hinterbau.


----------



## arghlol (19. Mai 2016)

"JFM-1214-05-1" ist die Bezeichnung: http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0017_0000_DEde.htm?ArtNr=JFM-1214-05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (19. Mai 2016)

Danke, und noch ne Idee wo man die Welle bekommt?
Wenn ich mir jetzt neue Gleitlager bestelle, dann sind das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die gleichen wie von Carver damals.
Könnte also gut sein, dass die Welle im Durchmesser zu dünn ist.
Werd dass mal nachmessen ...


----------



## arghlol (19. Mai 2016)

Man kann auch noch das Horst Link Lagerkit bei Fahrrad XXL bestellen. Da war damals die überarbeitete Welle dabei: https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-teile-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-x0014202
Hast du noch die alte drin?

Interessanterweise findet man das Set nicht über die Shopsuche, sondern nur über externe Suchmaschinen


----------



## KainerM (19. Mai 2016)

Die Hülse hat genauso Spiel, war ja im 2014er Modell ab Werk drin. Ich hab die jetzt an einer Seite mit Tesa beklebt, das hat das Spiel deutlich reduziert. Langzeitlösung ist wohl sich so eine Hülse passend drehen zu lassen, leider ist der Lageraufbau an der Stelle halt Pfusch (da wurd eine unnötig lange Toleranzkette gebaut).

mfg


----------



## Luk00r (20. Mai 2016)

Ja die Lager von XXL hab ich schon (2x)
Immer Spiel, immer rechts. Evtl. ist auch das Loch an Strebe schon vergrößert.


----------



## TheMerge (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir eine von euch sagen wo ich die Zugführungen für das ICB02 der ersten Generation bestellen kann?
oder muss ich mich direkt an Carver wenden? 

Danke 
Tim


----------



## arghlol (11. Juni 2016)

Die von Ragley sind afaik baugleich: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/ragley-kabelfuhrungs-set-/rp-prod104665


----------



## 7 Zwerge (28. Juni 2016)

Moin Moin,
zum ICB 01 gab es doch mal eine Homepage mit den ganzen Daten wie Schraubentyp, Anzugsmomente etc. Mag mal einer den Link posten. Finde es nicht mehr


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juni 2016)

http://de.carver-icb.wikia.com/wiki/Carver_ICB_Wiki


----------



## 7 Zwerge (28. Juni 2016)

Perfekt. Die Firma dankt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2016)

mal wieder was negatives. Mir ist die Tage die Kettenstrebe gebrochen am übergang zwischen yoke und rohr.

Hat jemand von euch schon ähnlichen defekt gehabt, oder bin ich (mal wieder) der erste?

Und viel wichtiger, hat zufällig jemand eine kettenstrebe übrig und könnte die abgeben?


----------



## Pintie (14. Juli 2016)

klar welche Farbe brauchst du?

im ernst. das klingt übel. Hast bilder?


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2016)

farbe egal, hauptsache am dienstag da  







Rückseite ist noch nicht durch.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2016)

Ui, ich hätte noch einen ganzen, so gut wie ungebrauchten Rawrahmen rumliegen  Wennste keine neue Schwinge bekommst, dann würd ichs schweißen lassen.

G.


----------



## Pintie (14. Juli 2016)

muss meinen glaub ich auch mal checken. 
macht seit den letzten Touren auch wieder massiv geräusche.

da kann man ja wirklich im Falschen moment mal das HR verlieren...


bin ja mal gespannt was carver dazu sagt.... 

glaub mein nächstes wird Carbon. da passiert das so nicht


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> muss meinen glaub ich auch mal checken.
> macht seit den letzten Touren auch wieder massiv geräusche.
> 
> da kann man ja wirklich im Falschen moment mal das HR verlieren...
> ...


Stefans feedback hab ich dazu schon. Auf carver warte ich noch. 

Ja... das mit dem Carbon war auch direkt mein Gedanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. Juli 2016)

hast du das so gemerkt / gesehen oder ist das bei einer bestimmten aktion passiert.

sprich ermüdung oder überlastung.  kann man sehen ob das auf einmal passiert ist oder ist der nach und nach größer geworden.

mir ist noch nicht das richtige carbon bike über den weg gelaufen. (auch nicht alu) bisher fehlt mir das bike das mich zum upgrade reizt. solange das icb bei mir lebt werde ich es wohl weiter fahren. wenn mir auch was bricht wird es schwer was das nächste ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2016)

Mir geht gerade das neue Spindrift nicht aus der Rübe...


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2016)

ja das schaut wirklich gut aus. 
beim Konzept bin ich mir unsicher. Auf der einen seite finde ich einen Hinterbau aus einem Teil top. auf der anderen gefällt mir vpp vom verhalten nicht so gut.
bin mal das santacruz nomad gefahren. das fühlte sich immer nach wenig federweg an und hatte viel sag damit es läuft.

müsste man mal testen das spindrift.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2016)

Ich denke, deshalb bieten sie es auch gleich mit Coil an. Das passt besser zu VPP. War an meinem Duncan Tos Inu genauso.


----------



## Florian.R (16. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute,
bei mir steht jetzt auch mal das Lagerthema an... Gab es nicht mal eine komplette Übersichtsliste über alle Lagertypen im Rahmen? Ich habe sie leider trotz SuFu nicht gefunden, auch nicht im Wiki. Könnt ihr die bitte verlinken, falls vorhanden?
Was würdet ihr denn empfehlen als Hersteller? Ihr hatte jetzt an IGUS/INA gedacht?
Danke!


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2016)

Keine Ahnung, aber auf der Abfahrt davor hab ich nichts gesehen. Kann eine einzelaktion gewesen sein, aber das war dann vmtl nur dee tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. 
Bei mir gibts danach, also eigentlich dazu ein trailrad mit großen laufrädern. Jeffsy bin ich in riva mal gefahren, schon geil. Aber insgeheim warte ich auf das alutech icb in 29


Merlin7 schrieb:


> hast du das so gemerkt / gesehen oder ist das bei einer bestimmten aktion passiert.
> 
> sprich ermüdung oder überlastung.  kann man sehen ob das auf einmal passiert ist oder ist der nach und nach größer geworden.
> 
> mir ist noch nicht das richtige carbon bike über den weg gelaufen. (auch nicht alu) bisher fehlt mir das bike das mich zum upgrade reizt. solange das icb bei mir lebt werde ich es wohl weiter fahren. wenn mir auch was bricht wird es schwer was das nächste ist.


----------



## KainerM (19. Juli 2016)

Riß in der Schweißnaht ist typisch für Ermüdung. Da passt gefüge nicht ganze, und nach einer Weile reißt das ganze dann ein.

Ich glaub ich werd mein ICB jetzt auch mal genau checken müssen. Die vier Tage Hinterglemm waren nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Material - und ich auch nicht. Jedenfalls knisterts mal wieder wie ein Lagerfeuer... Und trotzdem bin ich der Ansicht, mehr Bike "braucht" man nicht. Irre was die Schüssel am Trail liefert wenn man sich rein kniet.

mfg


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2016)

Geb ich dir recht! das rad bettelt ja förmlich nach mehr geschwindigkeit und härterem fahren!

Kurzes Update: Am Montag mitm Jens Kulpe Telefoniert und nochmal nach ersatzteilen gefragt: "Wir haben da einen neuen Keller, da liegen gaanz viele Ersatzteile drin, alle unkatalogisiert und nur der eine Kollege darf da rein." Seitdem keine Rückmeldung.
Andere Firmen zeigen ganz gut wie es gehen kann: Am Montag nachmittag kontakt aufgenommen, gefragt ob sie für den Trip ein bike zur verfügung stellen können... Und gestern abend kam die frage, welches bike und welche größe ich denn brauche. So geht das.

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich denen nicht mitgeteilt hab, das wir auf dem anstehenden Trip wieder Bilder für die kommenden Produktkataloge von ein paar herstellern machen. Selbst schuld, aber das die jungs bei carver die MTB-Sektion nicht so ernst nehmen, wissen wir ja schon länger.


----------



## BikerMike84 (5. August 2016)

Da ich leider meinen ICB Rahmen zur Reklamation eingeschickt habe, steht mein custom Downtube Unterrohr Schutz zum Verkauft, dachte ich teils mal hier mit falls wer interesse hat.

Das Teil ist passend für einen M Rahmen zwecks der Verschraubung, kann aber an größeren Rahmen auch einfach geklebt werden (Klett Klebeband gibts dazu)

Wär schön wenn er in gute Hände kommt (hier ein Bild wie es verbaut aussieht)








Sehr schade, ist ein klasse Rahmen gewesen. Habe mir jetzt ein Propain Tyee aufgebaut.


----------



## knuspi (7. August 2016)

Was ist mit deinem Rahmen passiert? Warum reklamiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (7. August 2016)

Eine Schweißnaht an der ISCG 5 Aufnahme ist gebrochen gewesen. Fahrrad XXL hat sich hier sehr kulant gezeigt und mir ein super Angebot gemacht, da es keinen gleichen Rahmen mehr gab in Größe M


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2016)

ich hätte ja die kettenstreben genommen...

Achja, carver hat dann i.wann nach dem Telefonat ca. 1,5 wochen später geschrieben. Sie würden mir einen Rückkauf anbieten. Ich hab den auf einer A4 seite mehrfach erklärt, ich will kein Geld sondern einen funktionierenden rahmen. Ob nun bunt, der neue CCB-Rahmen, oder was auch immer. Tags drauf kam die antwort: Keine Ersatzteile verfügbar, Rückkaufoption auf 600€ erhöht. Nicht mal im Ansatz auf meine Fragen eingegangen. Ich schnapp mir die Kohle und werde mich von dem Haufen verabschieden. Das Ghost hat ne Menge spaß gemacht, dass das ICB dennoch das bessere bike ist, ist schade aber offensichtlich bedeutet rahmendefekt = neues ! anderes bike....

da werd ich wohl mal mit Maxi in verhandlung treten...


----------



## KainerM (9. August 2016)

Tja, Ersatz darf man bei Carver einfach nicht erwarten. Dass die Bude ein Saftladen ist haben sie leider schon zu oft unter Beweis gestellt...

mfg


----------



## BikerMike84 (12. August 2016)

Also bei mir gabs keine Probleme mit der Reklamation.

Zuerst wollte man mir allerdings einen noch vorhandenen Rahmen in grün in Größe M andrehen.

Wollte ich natürlich net, weil meine Anbauteile ja auf den blauen Rahmen abgestimmt waren.

Hab dann auf mein Recht als Kunde für Reparatur hingewiesen und das war wohl nicht möglich.

Hatte den Rahmen eingesendet und sofort ein Rückkaufangebot erhalten.

Da Dämpfer und Steuersatz gefehlt haben hab ich die zwei Sachen noch nachgesendet und mir wurde der komplette Betrag fürs Frameset erstattet.


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2016)

was war bei dir defekt?


----------



## BikerMike84 (13. August 2016)

Eine Schweißnaht der ISCG5 war gebrochen, hätte also der Hauptrahmen getauscht werden müssen.

Hab mir jetzt von dem Geld nen gebrauchten Propain Tyee Rahmen in L gekauft und alles umgeschraubt.

Das Frameset hab ich günstig bekommen und so ordentlich Plus gemacht.

Das ICB war nen tolles Rad, aber fand es in Größe M immer etwas zu klein, jetzt das Tyee in L ist wesentlich besser.

Hier mal nen Bild, hoff ist ok


----------



## arghlol (13. August 2016)

Das Tyee in schwarz ist wirklich fein.
Und Propain als Hersteller ist so ein bisschen der Gegenentwurf zu Carver 
Da hast du sicher nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (20. August 2016)

Hey, ich überlege eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth bei mir einzubauen. Wie lang muss denn die Leitung ca. sein bei einem M Rahmen und 760 mm breitem Lenker? Weiß das zufällig jemand?


----------



## LordOfTheLost (20. August 2016)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Hey, ich überlege eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth bei mir einzubauen. Wie lang muss denn die Leitung ca. sein bei einem M Rahmen und 760 mm breitem Lenker? Weiß das zufällig jemand?



Die Leitung meiner Stealth war 116cm lang bei einem 780mm Lenker und ebenfalls einem M Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideDD (26. September 2016)

Hi Leute

Ich fahre Aktuell das ICB 02 ! meine Frage 

Momentan hinten 170mm vorn 170mm ist ja schon fast ein freerider ... wenn ich hinten auf 150mm umchipe und vorn auf 160mm runter gehe, lässt es sich dann besser berg hoch kurbeln ?


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2016)

Ich habe alle drei Federwegsoptionen durch, also 150, 170 und ca. 190mm. Das ICB fährt sich immer gut hoch. M.E. sogar mit 170mm besser als mit 150mm, wegen der Bodenfreiheit. 150mm hat MIR in keiner Weise Vorteile gebracht.


----------



## Pintie (26. September 2016)

sehe ich auch so. bergauf fand ich 170 am besten, mit 190 passt das aber schon auch.


----------



## FreerideDD (26. September 2016)

vielleicht doof wenn ich jetzt frage , ich dachte es hat nur 150 und 170mm

hat das tatsaechlich 190mm hinten ?


----------



## FreerideDD (26. September 2016)

achso und noch ne frage, ist jemand mal die 26 zoll mit 27,5 zoll ausfallenden gefahren ?

Es bügelt ja so schon gut weg, aber mit dem laengeren radstand muesste ja auf schnell wuezelteppichen noch mehr laufruhe rein kommen oder ?


----------



## Pintie (26. September 2016)

190mm hat man wenn man einen längeren Dämpfer einbaut. 
haben einige (ich auch) gemacht.

hasifisch hat glaub ich hinten 26" Rad mit 27,5 Ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2016)

Ja, ich habe festgestellt, das mich die etwas längeren Streben nicht stören (Wendigkeit) und es für meine Fahrposition einfach besser passt.


----------



## SimpleLexx (30. September 2016)

Moin Zusammen,

nach fast 2 Jahren im artgerechten Dauereinsatz von Park über Mittelgebirgstrails bis Hochalpin, wackelt am Hinterbau meines ICB so ziemlich alles, d.h. die Lager müssen dringend  ausgetauscht werden.
Irgendwo hab' ich 'mal ne Liste/Tabelle gesehen, mit den genauen Maßen der verbauten Lager und etwaigen alternativen Bezugsquellen...kann das aber nicht wiederfinden. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Ersatzlager für's Horstlink habe ich da....mir geht es um alle anderen Lager.

Grüße


----------



## Makke (30. September 2016)

die hier:


----------



## SimpleLexx (30. September 2016)

TOP!!!
Genau die hab' ich gemeint!

Danke!!


----------



## Jefe (12. Oktober 2016)

Hi, ich will mir ein gebrauchtes icb01 kaufen. Leider hat der Verkäufer die 27.5 Ausfallenden nicht. Sind die nicht eigentlich standardmäßig mit geliefert worden? Bei Carver waren leider keine mehr zu bekommen. Hat jemand welche übrig oder die Maße zu selber fräsen?


----------



## arghlol (12. Oktober 2016)

Die waren eigentlich bei jedem Rad dabei. Ich gucke mal bei mir im Keller nach, da müsste ein zweites Paar rumfliegen.


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2016)

Die sollten eigentlich immer dabei sein, bei einigen Kopletträdern wurde dies aber offensichtlich vergessen.


----------



## Jefe (12. Oktober 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Die waren eigentlich bei jedem Rad dabei. Ich gucke mal bei mir im Keller nach, da müsste ein zweites Paar rumfliegen.


Ich bin definitiv interessiert. Falls Du ws findest, sag Bescheid! Blaue wären ein Traum.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Oktober 2016)

Jefe schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv interessiert. Falls Du ws findest, sag Bescheid! Blaue wären ein Traum.


Die ausfaller sind auch am blaune schwarz zumindest bei mir...


----------



## arghlol (13. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir auch. Deswegen hatte ich ein zweites Paar lange Ausfallenden jemandem hier aus dem Forum günstig abgekauft.

@Jefe: Ich habe sie gefunden! Es sind die hellblauen von einem grünen ICB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (13. Oktober 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Deswegen hatte ich ein zweites Paar lange Ausfallenden jemandem hier aus dem Forum günstig abgekauft.
> 
> @Jefe: Ich habe sie gefunden! Es sind die hellblauen von einem grünen ICB.



Super! Ich schick dir ne pm!


----------



## xrated (1. November 2016)

bin grad am überlegen mir einen Rahmen zuzulegen, mutig?
habe mich gefragt ob es besser wäre am Horstlink die Buchse und Welle mit wärmelösbaren Kleber evtl. Loctite 641 oder 2k Epoxy zusammen zu kleben. Könnte mir vorstellen das sich die Teile ineinander drehen und deswegen verschleissen. Die 2 Ohren an der Kettenstrebe sehen auch reichlich unterdimensioniert aus.






Also sowas wäre 10x besser gewesen


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2016)

Habe am Horstlink eigentlich so wie es ist gar keine Probleme.


----------



## xrated (5. November 2016)

mir ist aufgefallen das der Rahmen in M scheinbar kürzer wie angegeben ist


----------



## Hasifisch (9. November 2016)

Richtige Ausfallenden bei der Längenangabe beachtet?


----------



## KainerM (13. November 2016)

Das Horstlink ist eine Fehlkonstruktion von vorne bis hinten. Der ganze Lageraufbau ist Pfusch. Daher hats auch bei einigen Rahmen Spiel, und wenn das ganze sich mal lockern sollte, dann macht man aus den "Ohren" Langlöcher. Ich hab an der Stelle übelst Spiel auf einer Seite, trägt nicht gerade zur Lenkpräzision bei...

mfg


----------



## KainerM (28. Dezember 2016)

Wenn wir schon bei Fehlkonstruktionen sind, mein Gott was ist die Zugverlegung für eine Stealth-Stütze für ein Pfusch. War das ein Gefluche bis die drin war - unter der Wippe durch, und dann noch die Zughalter an die man nicht ran kommt wenn der Dämpfer verbaut ist. Und weil der Auslass ausm Rahmen ca. 5cm unter der Stütze ist, hat man auch null Möglichkeit da ein klein wenig Überlänge unter zu bringen - sprich, wenn man die Höhe verstellen will, dann müssen die Zughalter wieder auf... Um die Stütze auszubauen muss ich den Hebel abbauen, alle Zughalter aufmachen, und den Zug dann Stück für Stück durchschieben bis man unten an den Schnellverschluss kommt. ARGH!

mfg


----------



## knuspi (29. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung wo dein Problem ist. Bei mir (XL Rahmen) komme ich an alle Zughalter ran, auch mit verbautem Dämpfer. Und ich habe einiges an Überlänge im Sattelrohr verstaut. Bekomme die Stütze problemlos raus, ohne dass ich die Zughalter öffnen muss.


----------



## Pintie (29. Dezember 2016)

selbes bei mir (XL)

keine Probleme soweit.

aber mein nächstes hat komplett innenverlegte Züge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (31. Dezember 2016)

tja, bei einer Highline im L-Rahmen ist der Auslass ca. 3cm unter dem Ende der Stütze. Da is nix mit Kabel reinverwurschteln.
Und der Zughalter direkt unterm Dämpfer, der geht sich bei einem Vivid nicht aus, außer man kürzt den Inbus um einen Zentimeter... Aber selbst wenn, dann wär das trotzdem noch ein riesen Fail - vier Zughalter aufmachen um die Stütze zu entfernen. Alles schön verdeckt noch dazu.

Keine Ahnung wie ihr Überlänge im Sitzrohr unterbringt - kann mir maxmal vorstellen, das ihr ne Reverb habt und die Leitung in einer Schlaufe reinlegt? Ein Seilzug macht das jedenfalls nicht mit.

mfg


----------



## knuspi (1. Januar 2017)

Richtig, Reverb und Schlaufe. 

Für dich wäre dann vielleicht eine Magura Vyron eLECT etwas  Ist gerade bei BC im Angebot.


----------



## KainerM (4. Januar 2017)

Nö, ginge sich bei mir nicht aus. 125mm sind bei mir das höchste der Gefühle, meine 125mm Crankbrothers Highline ist ca. 1cm ausgezogen. Und bei der bauen Kopf und festehender Teil schon extrem kompakt - eine 150mm geht sich bei mir mit viel gutem Willen nicht aus. Ach ja, die Highline gibts auch im Angebot, deswegen hab ich sie ja geholt 

mfg


----------



## Eisbein (12. Januar 2017)

KainerM schrieb:


> tja, bei einer Highline im L-Rahmen ist der Auslass ca. 3cm unter dem Ende der Stütze. Da is nix mit Kabel reinverwurschteln.
> Und der Zughalter direkt unterm Dämpfer, der geht sich bei einem Vivid nicht aus, außer man kürzt den Inbus um einen Zentimeter... Aber selbst wenn, dann wär das trotzdem noch ein riesen Fail - vier Zughalter aufmachen um die Stütze zu entfernen. Alles schön verdeckt noch dazu.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie ihr Überlänge im Sitzrohr unterbringt - kann mir maxmal vorstellen, das ihr ne Reverb habt und die Leitung in einer Schlaufe reinlegt? Ein Seilzug macht das jedenfalls nicht mit.
> ...


ich hab aus 1 grund vong fummeligkeit her auch nur 2 leitungshalter verbaut. Einer oben, einer unten - tut hervorragend.


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern das Horst Link Lager zum ersten Mal offen. Alles was mir aufgefallen war, ist, dass die Messingbuchse auf einer Seite einen seitlichen scharfen Grat hatte. den habe ich weggefeilt und das ganze wieder eingebaut. Sonst war bei mir am Rahmen nie etwas auffälliges.
Seit ich mir den Works-Components-Steuersatz geholt habe und den viel zu flachen 63,6° Lenkwinkel damit auf 65,2° korrigiert habe, bin ich sehr zu frieden mit dem Bike.
Die Geschichte mit der Zugführung kann ich bestätigen. Man muss auf alle Fälle beim M Rahmen den Dämpfer vorne lösen um an den mittleren Zughalter zu kommen. Ist ein wenig nervig.

Das Sattelstützendrama (Reverb) bin ich inzwischen aber richtig leid. Ich bestell mir heute noch eine Bikeyoke Revive  und dann hat das ständige gefummel mit dem Entllüften der Reverb ein Ende.

Aktuell gab es zwei Dinge an dem Bike die mich noch richtig nerven:
- Die Reverb die ständig muckt, egal was man wartet, austauscht oder entlüftet
- Die SLX Bremsen
Sind mir einfach zu schwach und unkonstant und fliegen auch bald raus.

Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Bike sehr zufrieden.
Das Rad sieht aktuell folgender maßen bei mir aus:

- ICB 02 aus der ersten Serie (Tretlager +/- 0mm bei 26" und kurzen Ausfallenden, sowie ein 63,6° Lenkwinkel)
Änderungen:
- Hope Enduro Laufräder 26"
- XT-Sinterbeläge für die SLX Bremse
- sehr schmaler 180g Selle San Marco Sattel
- Magic Mary Super Gravity Vert Star vorne
- Schwalbe EVO Tubes (Superleicht, unauffällig, keine Milch-Panscherei)
- 35mm hoher Reverse -Lenker
- Works Components Steuersatz + 1,5°
- Flatout-Suspension Tuning für den Monarch
- grüne SKF Dichtungen in der Lyrik


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2017)

Ich hab mal wieder n Riss. Gleiche Stelle wie 2014 schon mal. Bremsseite, Sitzstrebe, schweißnaht zum Ausfallende innen/unten und an der oberen befestigung des ausfallende! 


 

Kein Bock mehr auf den Haufen. Will jemand meins haben? Hab sogar noch ne Sitzstrebe ohne Riss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (27. März 2017)

@Eisbein: traurig!

Zu der Reverb-Zug-Geschichte: hab da keine Probleme, für mich passt es super, wie es ist. Bin darüber gestolpetr, "dass man die Zughalter lockern muss..."
Ich verbau Züge seit Jahren so, das man sie im eingebauten Zustand immer noch (schwergängig) schieben kann. Finde das als Reserve bei Abschmissen mit Lenker verdrehen etc sehr wichtig. Und ich kann immer noch ein wenig feinjustieren.


----------



## Chris0711 (27. März 2017)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder n Riss. Gleiche Stelle wie 2014 schon mal. Bremsseite, Sitzstrebe, schweißnaht zum Ausfallende innen/unten und an der oberen befestigung des ausfallende!
> Anhang anzeigen 588560
> 
> Kein Bock mehr auf den Haufen. Will jemand meins haben? Hab sogar noch ne Sitzstrebe ohne Riss.


Schleif es mal mit feiner Körnung an und mach ein rissprüfmittel rein. Vielleicht ist es nur oberflächlich.


----------



## knuspi (27. März 2017)

Ist wirklich kaum zu erkennen. Ich glaube mir wäre es nicht mal aufgefallen. Dir wahrscheinlich auch nur weil du an der gleichen Stelle schon mal einen Riss hattest oder?


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2017)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Schleif es mal mit feiner Körnung an und mach ein rissprüfmittel rein. Vielleicht ist es nur oberflächlich.


danke für dein optimismus, aber nachdem ich an genau der stelle schon mal ein riss hatte, der riss auch auf der Rückseite ist und es sich um einen eloxierten rahmen handelt, bin ich mir schon recht sicher.

Ist live doch etwas deutlicher und wird ja vmtl. auch noch größer  aber jap, ich bin ja bekanntlich etwas vorgeschädigt


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Bin auf Meinungssuche...

aktuell hab ich im ICB eine  26" Lyrik (RC2 DH von air auf Stahlfeder umgebaut). 170mm

Das teil ist komplett ausgelutscht und am Ende.

Neues Bike kommt erst im Herbst, und bis dahin wollte ich nicht mehr viel ins ICB rein stecken. (dann kommt eh eine intend noch nicht sicher ob 27,5 oder 29")

Meine Überlegung ist eine Suntour Durolux SF16 R2C2 27,5"zu kaufen und mit 26" Laufrad zu fahren.

Meint ihr das ist kacke ? die durolux hat halt 6mm mehr Vorlauf und  28mm mehr einbaulänge. (gut +10mm Federweg, + mehr SAG und das ist egal).


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2017)

ich werde es einfach probieren...

hab grad eine Suntour Durolux SF16 R2C2 27,5"   für 475€ neu vom Händler gekauft


----------



## Felger (4. Mai 2017)

sind die Buchsen durch?
Dichtungen usw sind doch für ein paar Euro getauscht.

Meine Empfehlung wäre eine Mattoc Pro oder Expert  (mit IRT! zur Not nachrüsten) mit 26er Casting (26 und 27,5 haben aber nur ein paar mm Unterschied im Vorlauf - musst suchen). Gibts gebraucht oft zu einem guten Preis. kannst du generelle von 26 auf 27,5 intern umbauen fahren - Vorlauf bleibt hald

mit IRT und der tollen Zugstufe eine Wahnsinns Gabel!


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2017)

Dichtungen sind mal wieder durch. hab ich da aber das nervt sowieso. hab immer wieder Öl im unteren Teil vom  Casting.
Buchsen sind durch.
und noch mehr. 

ich probier jetzt einfach mal die durolux. für das Geld komm ich zur Not auch mit 1,5% weniger Performance klar.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Empfehlung wäre eine Mattoc Pro oder Expert  (mit IRT! zur Not nachrüsten) mit 26er Casting (26 und 27,5 haben aber nur ein paar mm Unterschied im Vorlauf - musst suchen). Gibts gebraucht oft zu einem guten Preis. kannst du generelle von 26 auf 27,5 intern umbauen fahren - Vorlauf bleibt hald
> 
> mit IRT und der tollen Zugstufe eine Wahnsinns Gabel!


 
Die Duro SF 16 ist der Mattoc OHNE IRT (habe ich leide rnicht kennenlernen dürfen) noch ein wenig überlegen (steht etwas fester im mittleren Federweg), sind aber auf ähnlichem Niveau. Mit IRT sicher mindestens Gleichstand. Merlin7, ich glaube du gehörst eher zu den schwereren Jungs, da dürfte die verbaute Negativfeder der Duro perfekt passen.
Mir gefällt die umfassendere Einstellbarkeit der Duro aber weit besser.
475 EUR sind ein unanständiger Preis.


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2017)

ja schwerer - heul....

evtl mach ich es auch wie du. hinten 26 vorne 27.5.

wird schon "fahrbar" sein. Der begrenzende Faktor sitzt immer noch auf dem bike.

selbst wenn man die rakuten punkte nicht brauchen kann kostet sie aktuell 484,15 €
sinnloser luxus in form der Intend kommt im nächsten bike.

Und trotzdem - für eine Fox 36 die jetzt sicher auch nicht Welten anders funktioniert bekomme ich recht genau 3 mal die durolux. Das soll mir einer mal erklären was den Preisunterschied ausmacht....

( rakuten : http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/sr-su...1828024840_c&gclid=CNbAzJuA1tMCFQ4R0wodS4gPhA )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindwurm (4. Mai 2017)

Servus Jungs
Meine Durolux SF 16 ist heute gekommen. Morgen einbauen und testen.  Möchte sie mit den 26" Laufrädern fahren und bin gespannt ob das gut funktioniert.


----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2017)

hab grad meine versand tracking nr bekommen  werde auch am Wochenende testen.
ich glaube die Preis/Leistung ist kaum zu schlagen. 
bin das Teil letztes Jahr mal in einem anderen bike gefahren und fand die ganz fluffig. bin gespannt freu


----------



## blackslide (5. Mai 2017)

Ich habe einen neuen Rock Shox Vivid Air im Karton zu verkaufen.
Länge 222x70.
Ist Nagelneu mit Pumpe und Ersatzdichtungen.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.
Euch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Pintie (11. Mai 2017)

so lyrik raus, durolux rein....

Erster eindruck super. hab sie mal ohne volumenspacer eingebaut. insgesammt recht linear und fluffig. Die Dämpfung macht aber ganz schön Geräusche. Egal solange es funktioniert.
Hoffentlich passt am Wochenende das Wetter zum einfahren und einstellen.

Von der Geometrieänderung (+1cm federweg, und 27,5 Gabel mit 26" Laufrad) erst mal keine Probleme. Fühlt sich sogar ganz gut an. Und ich freu mich immer wenn das Tretlager etwas höher ist.


----------



## arghlol (11. Mai 2017)

Optisch finde ich sie ja schon sehr geil!
Allerdings würde nur ungern auf eine zweite Positivluftkammer verzichten, jetzt wo ich sie habe 

Ich hatte mal die Idee eine Rock Shox Feder in so eine Durolux zu packen. Ist halt die Frage, ob man sowas vernünftig funktionieren würde. In die alte haben RS-Federn nicht vernünftig gepasst.


----------



## Pintie (11. Mai 2017)

Das Ding muss bis zum Winter halten.... 
dann kommt eh was neues mit der Intend Gabel 

Nach dem ersten Ausflug kann ich mehr sagen, aber nach kurzem Trail test fühlt sich das Ding auch mit Luft gut an.


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2017)

hat zufällig jemand die Standards im Kopf welchen Steuersatz ich brauche?
wird zeit für einen neuen....

gibt ja unten verschiedene Durchmesser...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Mai 2017)

Dieser war bei mir original verbaut.


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2017)

ja den hab ich auch... http://www.tangeseiki.com/index.php/130

leider stehen keine abmessungen dabei. ist ja echt unglaublich wie viele Möglichkeiten es da gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Mai 2017)

http://msproducts-jpn.com/?p=576

Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere müsste das der erste und der letzte auf den Bildern sein Zs22 und zs225

Als 44 und 56. 
Hab mich aber auch schwer getan die Infos zu finden, hab bis jetzt davon nur denn gabelkonus in Betrieb, da ich schiss hatte den von der alten Gabel bei der Demontage zu zerstören....


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2017)

denke auch das es 56 sein muss. gab ja auch welche mit canecreek und die bauen gar kein 55....


----------



## warp4 (12. Mai 2017)

ICB 1 hat oben ZS44 / unten ZS56 sagt mein Aufschrieb.
Habe damals eine Sixpack E3 verbaut.
Nicht sicher bin ich mir, ob der untere die 30er oder 40er Einpresstiefe hatte..

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Chris0711 (12. Mai 2017)

Zs 44 und zs56

Normalerweise reicht es die Lager zu tauschen und nicht gleich die Schalen.geht auchvrick zuck. Wie schonmal geschrieben habe ich ein Works angelset da brauchst du dann oben ec 44 und unten zs56.


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2017)

die Lager sind preislich aber ein Totalschaden.
außerdem hab ich mir beim Gabeltausch den unteren Konus etwas verbogen.

könnte arcos und hope günstig haben.


----------



## foreigner (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage: Wer ha Erfahrung mit Coil Shock im ICB? Mich interessiert besonders das Thema Endprogression und ob die reicht?
Ich bin am Überlegen einen 216mm Bos zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2017)

hatte eine weile eine RS coil drin. 
Unterschied zum vivid air ist nicht groß. Allerdings hatte der coil einen dicken Elastomer unter der Feder der recht früh "benutzt" wurde. 

kurz: kann man machen. funktioniert recht gut. Endprogression war bei mir kein Thema.


----------



## foreigner (17. Mai 2017)

Ah, danke.
Der Bos hat auch einen dicken Gummi und hat vom Setup mehr Endprogression als beispielsweise Fox Dämpfer. Dann müsste es ja gehen.
Ich möchte vor allem das super Ansprechverhalten haben. Jedes mal wenn ich vom dicken Bike mit Bos Stoy auf das ICB steige, könnt ich heulen, wenn es um Sensibilität geht.

@Merlin7 : Geht das wie auf dem Foto in der flachen Einstellung mit großem Federweg ohne dass sich die Wippe oben auf Kontakt dem Federteller nähert?


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2017)

schon eine weile her und war nicht lange drin.
und das war ein langer Dämpfer nicht serie. ich glaube da konnte ich nur die steile Variante fahren. 
gleiches gilt ja auch für den vivid. da geht beim langen Dämpfer auch nur steil.

Lösung die Carbon Wippe


----------



## Felger (17. Mai 2017)

ich bin den Kage RC mit 216 in ML eine weile gefahren. fand den eigentlich gut. sehr aktives fahrwerk. progression weiß ich nicht mehr genau, hatte aber keine probleme mit durchschlag. weniger absacken in der mitte war schön und ansprechen war super!

evtl ist die wippe leicht am gehäuse des dämpfers angegangen? war aber glaube ich außer einer kleinen macke nichts


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2017)

Mir persönlich gefällt ein passender Luftdämpfer im ICB besser als ein Coil. Ist schwierig auszudrücken, aber irgendwie fühlt sich alles stimmiger an. Die Coil waren mir gerade am Anfangs-Federweg immer zu - hmm - weich(?), also mir hat einfach das Feedback gefehlt. Mit einer festeren Feder wurde dann aber deutlich der Federweg nicht ausgenutzt.
Mein Suntour und der X-Fusion passen für mich so perfekt zum Rahmen, als wären sie dafür gemacht. Das hängt natürlich immer auch vom Fahrergewicht und dem eigene Geschmack ab.


----------



## Jefe (18. Mai 2017)

..habe mir jetzt eien RS Monarch zugelegt als Fahrwerksupgrade, leider habe ich keine passenden Buchsen, hat jemand zufällig die erforderlichen Maße parat? Ich möchte den Fusion austauschen, vorne habe ich jetzt die Yari 27,5 statt der Durolux 26" drin, mal sehen ob ich einen funktionalen Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln und 26" zu 27,5 merke.


----------



## Pintie (18. Mai 2017)

für den Monarch und die alu wippe müsste ich noch einen Satz Huberbuchsen haben. 
Wäre günstig ab zu geben.

alternativ habe ich noch die originalen über. 


Der monarch war mir zu straff. bei dem Druck den ich mit 100kg brauche war der ab der Mitte zu hart. der vivid ist da schon viel mehr wie stahlfeder und fluffiger. Dafür geht der direkte bodenkontakt etwas verloren.


----------



## Jefe (18. Mai 2017)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> für den Monarch und die alu wippe müsste ich noch einen Satz Huberbuchsen haben.
> Wäre günstig ab zu geben.
> 
> alternativ habe ich noch die originalen über.
> ...



Hmm, ich wiege zur Zeit fahrfertig an die 93 Kg. An den Buchsen bin auf jeden Fall interessiert, schicke Dir gleich mal ne PM!


----------



## arghlol (18. Mai 2017)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Der monarch war mir zu straff. bei dem Druck den ich mit 100kg brauche war der ab der Mitte zu hart. der vivid ist da schon viel mehr wie stahlfeder und fluffiger. Dafür geht der direkte bodenkontakt etwas verloren.


Mir ist der Vivid Air irgendwie zu sehr durch den Federweg. Zumindest hintenraus hätte ich mir den etwas progressiver gewünscht. Das gefällt mir beim Monarch sogar besser. Das man die Progression so einfach anpassen kann ist schon ein Vorteil des M+.
Es war allerdings auch ein älterer Vivid. Aber irgendwie bin ich mit der Druckstufe bzw. der Luftfeder nicht warm geworden. Die Zugstufe hat mir schon deutlich besser gefallen.

Wobei ich dem Monarch+ mittlerweile ein MST-Tuning gegönnt habe. Einfach weil mir der Monarch die 150er Einstellung besser gefallen hat und die Dank dem "Upgrade" auf die Carbon-Wippe nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht (ob ich mir die nochmal kaufen würde? ).

Beim Thema Coil bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher 
Ich habe den Roco TST R in 220x70. Mit einer 425er Feder war er mir zu weich. Wobei ich Dank des großen Elastomers auch keine harten und unangenehmen Durchschläge hatte.
Mittlerweile habe ich eine 475er Feder verbaut (ca. 25% SAG) die ich allerdings noch nicht richtig getestet habe. Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die 150er Einstellung mit Coil auch etwas besser funktioniert.

Ich würde aber in jedem Fall wieder einen Coil-Dämpfer mit IFP nehmen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es an dem hohen Anfangsübersetzungsverhältnis des 220er-Dämpfers liegt, aber auch mit relativ viel Druck im IFP ist das Ansprechen des Dämpfers immer noch super. Habe dafür halt relativ wenig Vorspannung auf der Feder.

Ideal könnte sowas wie der RS Super Deluxe Coil sein, der wohl wegen der zusätzlichen Feder ("Counter Measure" schimpfen die das) erst ab 60% Hub deutlich progressiver wird (hat Maxi im Vergleich zum DB Inline Coil zumindest behauptet )

Gerade zusammen mit der Mattoc (mit IRT und HBO := ab der Hälfte viel und gegen Ende des Federwegs sehr viel Gegenhalt) fühlt sich der Monarch+ mit drei Spacern in der Hauptkammer aber schon sehr stimmig an.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Wochenende mal wieder den Coil-Dämpfer auszuführen


----------



## Pintie (18. Mai 2017)

tja da gefällt halt jedem was anderes. 
wenn ich 150mm fahren wollte würde ich ein anderes bike nehmen. vermutlich sogar ein 29er... 

ich bin beim vivid sehr am Anschlag was den druck angeht. von daher habe ich auch kein Problem mit der progression am ende.
wobei ich den hub schon sehr ausnutze. (sag ca 30%)

ich steige ende des Jahres vermutlich auf ein 601 mk4 um, mal sehen was da für ein Dämpfer rein kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2017)

Merlin7, du hattest doch damals die alternativen Horstlager besorgt/ausfindig gemacht, oder? (Ist so lange her, sorry!) Hast du die Quelle noch?


----------



## Pintie (19. Mai 2017)

puh muss ich nochmal raussuchen.
hatte da welche von igus bekommen. ich schau mal ob ich das finde oder noch welche habe


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2017)

Das wäre super. Ein Bekannter bekommt von Carver keinen Ersatz mehr.


----------



## Pintie (19. Mai 2017)

serie sind laut meiner stückliste die igus JFM-1214-05	12 x 14 x 20 x 5 x 1
ich hatte aber die grauen genommen. die sind etwas enger, dafür hatte ich kein knarzen mehr. und keine dreckprobleme.


----------



## Pintie (19. Mai 2017)

schon krass wenn man keine Ersatzteile mehr bekommt, für einen rahmen den sie bis ende 16 noch im verkauf hatten. 
bzw eigentlich sogar noch haben... https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-ccb-01-x0021195

Da bringt jeder china hersteller noch länger updates für handys raus.


----------



## Pintie (21. Mai 2017)

hab keine mehr über sorry.

Wegen der Durolux... heuter erster Alpiner Wurzelteppich einsatz kurz: bin begeistert. 
Das Fahrverhalten ist mit 27,5 gabel und 26" LR etwas anders. Durch mehr Nachlauf kippt die etwas anders auf die seite. - aber mei ist anders aber man gewöhnt sich dran.

Sonst funktioniert das Teil wirklich super. Deutlich besser als die Lyrik. Und das obwohl ich noch nicht mal ein setup gesucht habe sondern einfach Sag einstellen, Luftkammer maximal groß und alle 4 schrauben so auf 50%.

Eine Fox 36 ist etwas feiner im Ansprechverhalten - aber ehrlich wenn man fährt und sich auf den Weg konzentriert merkt man das nicht mehr. und das zu einem 1/3 des Preises. 

Absolute Begeisterung.


----------



## McGeifer (22. Mai 2017)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> serie sind laut meiner stückliste die igus JFM-1214-05	12 x 14 x 20 x 5 x 1
> ich hatte aber die grauen genommen. die sind etwas enger, dafür hatte ich kein knarzen mehr. und keine dreckprobleme.



Warum sollen die grauen (GFM) straffer sitzen? Die Passungen sind immer gleich (E10). Wenn es von Carver keine mehr gibt dann bei Conrad schauen, die führen einen Großteil des Igus-Sortiments.


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2017)

Erfahrung. ist bei den Dämpferbuchsen auch so. 
Die grauen nehmen wohl mehr Wasser auf und dehnen sich etwas mehr aus.
Die Passung ist da eher ein Theoretischer Wert. 

Wenn man nett fragt bekommt man bei igus auch mal "Muster"


----------



## Pintie (26. Mai 2017)

so  tour 2.... ganz ehrlich mir gefällt die 27,5 Gabel und 26" LR richtig gut. etwas mehr Tretlagerhöhe und flacher Lenkwinkel wie beim DH.

macht mega Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (27. Mai 2017)

...was ist das denn für eine Wippe? Vom ccb?


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2017)

jup. hab alu gegen Carbon getauscht. Alu ist jetz Briefbeschwerer


----------



## arghlol (27. Mai 2017)

Ja, die konnte man mal als Nachrüstteil kaufen.


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2017)

... und war jeden Cent wert.
schmale Buchsen am Dämpfer, leichter, steife, und es ist egal wie rum man den Dämpfer montiert.
die 150mm einstellung hab ich eh nie verwendet. nur die 190mm


----------



## McGeifer (28. Mai 2017)

Gibt's die eigentlich noch zu kaufen?


----------



## arghlol (28. Mai 2017)

Anscheinend nicht.


vector schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> hat von Euch vielleicht jemand eine Carbon-Wippe abzugeben? Von Carver gibt es leider keine mehr.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (12. Juni 2017)

arghlol schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich sie ja schon sehr geil!
> Allerdings würde nur ungern auf eine zweite Positivluftkammer verzichten, jetzt wo ich sie habe


Und ich bin doch schwach geworden und habe mir mal ne neue Gabel reingebastelt:





War bisher nur einmal in Stromberg testen, aber hat mir richtig gut gefallen! Federwegsausnutzung ist natürlich wesentlich "besser" als bei der Mattoc mit IRT und HBO. Da werde ich nach und nach mit den Druckstufen noch ein wenig experimentieren. Mit den Standardeinstellungen fährt sie sich recht komfortabel, ohne das ich das Gefühl gehabt hätte, dass sie dabei an Traktion einbüßt.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juni 2017)

Ich hab meins nach ziemlich genau 4 Jahren dann abgelöst. Werds noch mal herrichten und dann stehts zum verkauf.

Ersetzt durch ...


----------



## Pintie (19. Juni 2017)

Meins wird grad am Gardasee durch die Felsen geprügelt. Muss sagen das das mit der neuen Gabel richtig Spaß macht. Meins muss noch bis zum nächsten Sommer halten. Wenn nicht gerade der Rahmen bricht läuft die Kiste auch ohne boost und mit 26" klasse
Lenkwinkel ist jetzt zwischen dh und fr


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juni 2017)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Meins wird grad am Gardasee durch die Felsen geprügelt. Muss sagen das das mit der neuen Gabel richtig Spaß macht. Meins muss noch bis zum nächsten Sommer halten. *Wenn nicht gerade der Rahmen bricht läuft die Kiste* auch ohne boost und mit 26" klasse
> Lenkwinkel ist jetzt zwischen dh und fr


Jap! aber nachdem mir jetzt vier mal was am Rahmen gebrochen ist (2x sitzstrebe, 1xKettenstrebe, 1x Schraube vom Dämpferbolzen beim fahren) hab ich keine große lust mehr. Ersatzteile bekommt man ja eh nicht.


----------



## Jefe (19. Juni 2017)

..ich war bis Samstag mit dem Gerät auch am Gardasee, bin echt zufrieden. Dafür das ich es für einen kleinen Preis gebraucht gekauft habe, Zustand war neuwertig, top. Sowohl uphill als auch bei den Abfahrten rundrum gut. Bin vorher schon so einige andere Bikes gefahren die deutlich mehr gekostet haben aber nicht einen aufpreiswerten Vorteil geboten haben. Klar, Edelmarke und Edelparts sind gut fürs Ego, aber der Unterschied liegt immer noch, zumindest bei meinen Fähigkeiten, am Fahrer.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2017)

Nicht umsonst bauen nun sogar die Amerikaner Bikes mit der Geometrie, die wir vor 5(!) Jahren als sinnvoll erachtet haben.


----------



## Muckal (24. Juni 2017)

Achtung Spoiler: bald gibt's ein ICB Rahmen in raw Größe L mit Monarch, Sixpack Steuersatz, 26 und 27.5 Ausfallenden, Achse und Ersatzteile für X12 im Bikemarkt, verfügbar ab Mitte Juli


----------



## Pintie (28. Juni 2017)

Der Satz im Video "some do - some don't".... warum muss ich da an Carver denken ?


----------



## Akai40 (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen
Seit knapp 2 Wochen bin ich nun auch im ICB Carver Club verteten. Nachdem mein geliebtes Giant Reign Risse bekommen hat, konnte ich hier im Bikemarkt einen neuen 2014er ICB Rahmen ergattern (Wurde laut Rechnung im Juni auf Garantie ausgetauscht). 
Das Bike selbst ist wirklich der Wahnsinn, bergab eine ganz andere Liga als das Reign und trotz des deutlichen Mehrgewichts sehr effizient im Uphill (Pike SA 160/Float X 216x63 in der 170 Steil Einstellung) und nach 3-4 Touren waren auch 1000+ hm problemlos zu bewältigen.
Leider ist auch mein Rahmen nicht ganz Problemfrei, das nach der 2. Tour auftretende Knacken konnte ich durch Fetten der X-Chips und Ausfallenden beseitigen, aber seit Sonntag habe ich minimal spürbares Spiel am Hinterbau. 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Spiel durch das Horst Link Lager verursacht wird, sollten die nicht bei dem 2014er Modell überarbeitet worden sein? In einem Magazintest zum 2014er hab ich gelesen dass auch dort nach wenigen Ausfahrten Spiel am Hinterbau auftrat das durch eine zu lange Hülse verursacht wurde. 
Kann man das neue Host Link Lager auch per U-Scheibe Spielfrei bekommen und wenn ja, weiß jemand welche Scheiben ich da genau brauche?


----------



## knuspi (6. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte auch dieses Spiel und hab es mit Ausgleichsscheiben hin bekommen. Habe mir verschiedene Stärken gekauft. Maß war DIN988 10mm bis 20mm. Hab so viele Scheiben reingestopft wie nur rein gingen. Das ganze wieder zusammen zu bekommen war gar nicht so leicht, aber seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai40 (6. Juli 2017)

Hi, danke für die Antwort.
Was genau meinst du mit reingestopft? Reicht es denn nicht die Scheibe/n auf den Bolzen zu stecken oder müssen auch welche zwischen Kettenstrebe und Gleitlager?


----------



## arghlol (6. Juli 2017)

Zwischen Kettenstrebe und Gleitlager müssen auch welche. Da sollten auch schon welche drin sein.
Bei mir musste außen auf den Bolzen auf einer Seite auch eine Unterlegscheibe drauf.
Das merkt man einfach daran, dass sich der Bolzen noch drehen lässt nachdem man den gekontert fest geschraubt hat.


----------



## knuspi (10. Juli 2017)

Genau richtig. Deshalb am besten die Scheiben in verschiedener Stärke kaufen, damit du sie gut anpassen kannst.


----------



## Chris0711 (10. Juli 2017)

Es geht darum das der Bolzen festgezogen werden kann aber die gleitlager ohne spiel und nicht verspannt sind. Funktioniert bei mir tadellos.


----------



## KainerM (2. August 2017)

Spielfrei und trotzdem freigängig ist bei dem Lageraufbau leider nicht möglich, der ist einfach grober Murks. Das Spiel entsteht dadurch, dass hier etliche, nicht vorspannbare Lager ineinander gesteckt sind - ganz innen ist der Bolzen, auf dem ein Zylinder gleitet, in einer Igus-Buchse, die in einer eloxierten Bohrung steckt. Der Bolzen wiederum steckt nur lose in einem Loch der Kettenstrebe. Es gibt also für ein einzelnes Lager hier vier Materialstöße in radialer Richtung.



 
Hellblau Sitzstrebe
Dunkelblau Kettenstrebe
Schwarz Bolzen
Rot Buchse
Gleb Igus
Grau Unterlegscheiben (das ist die Änderung für das 2014er Modell...)

Problem ist, dass
* rot auf schwarz Spiel hat (reichlich),
* Rot in Gelb Spiel hat (spürbar)
* Gelb in Hellblau Spiel bekommt (je nach Genauigkeit der Bohrung)

Unterlegscheiben verspannen den Ganzen aufbau nur, sie kaschieren also das Spiel. Unter Last wackelts trotzdem, dafür steigt die Belastung auf die Ketten/Sitzstreben. Da sind auch schon ein paar gebrochen. Ich würde es so lassen wie es ist, weil das einzige was man in den Griff bekommen KANN, ist das Axialspiel - das man aber eh nicht bemerkt. Das Radialspiel kommt aus dem miesen Lageraufbau, und kann nicht justiert werden - einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion.

mfg


----------



## Chris0711 (2. August 2017)

Bei mir war das Problem anders gelagert. Die Iglus Lager sind vom Spiel OK. Da wo bei dir im Bild (schwarz) Luft zwischen Bolzen und Schraube ist ging es bei mir auf Block. Deshalb habe ich zwischen Kettenstrebe und Mutter eine Passcheibe eingefügt. Damit ist zuerst mal die Buche rot mit der Kettenstrebe verspannt. Das Spiel zwischen rot und schwarz ist völlig egal wenn ich genug Vorspannkraft habe so das der Bolzen nicht rutscht. Ist ja keine Formschlüssige Verbindung. Das seitliche spiel habe ich mit passenden Passscheiben grau ;-) ausgeglichen. Spiel zwischen der jetzt festen Achse rot und den Iglus Lagern gelb hat gepasst. Ggf. kann man die auch noch wässern.


----------



## KainerM (3. August 2017)

So herum gehts. Aber auch nur dann, wenn die Igus-Lager auf beiden Seiten Spielfrei sind, und die rote Buchse muss man auch erst mal klemmen - das im zusammengebauten Zustand zu erkennen ist eine Wissenschaft für sich.
Bei mir haben die Igus-Dinger auf einer Seite Luft in der Sitzstrebe, und die rote Buchse auf beiden. Da kann man dann nix mehr machen - durch den miesen Lageraufbau ists eine Toleranzlotterie ob das Ding Spiel hat oder nicht.

mfg


----------



## Akai40 (4. August 2017)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, lässt sich der fehlerhafte Horst-Link nicht auf 6Nm anziehen ohne zu kontern. Das ist bei mir defintiv nicht der Fall, ich kann die Schraube lockern und mit Dremo wieder Anziehn ohne kontern zu müssen.
Ich hab dann mal die anderen Lagerpunkte untersucht und dabei festgestellt dass die Monteure da wohl etwas übermotiviert beim Anziehn waren. Das Hauptlager, das ja nur wenige Nm bekommen soll und durch die Madenschraube gesichert wird, hatte locker 20-30 Nm. Eine Schraube am unteren Wippenlager hab ich mir fast rundgedreht beim Versuch sie zu lösen, echt 1A Montagequalität. 
Könnte es sein dass dadurch die Lager schon hinüber sind? Das Knacken das im Wiegetritt oder bei starker Belastung im Uphill auftritt hört sich 1:1 an wie mein Reign wenn die Lager einen Wechsel nötig hatten.
Die Ausfallenden und X-Chips hab ich immer mal wieder gereinigt und gefettet, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## McGeifer (7. August 2017)

Wie hast du das mit den 20-30Nm ermittelt, beim Lösen? Wenn ja ist das absolut kein Zeichen dafür das die Schraube zu fest angezogen wurde. Im Laufe der Zeit setzen sich solche Schraubverbindungen fest, das ist ganz normal. Insbesondere dann wenn Schraubensicherung verwendet wird und die Schraubverbindung Wasser und Schmutz ausgesetzt wird, was bei einem Fahrrad nun mal der Fall ist. Wenn man merkt das eine Schraube fest sitzt, dann sollte man es erst mal mit Rostlöser, Brunox, Wärme oder leichten Schlägen in Längsrichtung der Schraube (ohne natürlich den Inbus zu beschädigen) versuchen bevor man sie unbrauchbar macht (ausbohren fetzt nicht, glaub mir).

Ein knacken direkt aus den Lagern hatte ich persönlich noch nie, selbst wenn die Lager völlig fertig sind bekommen sie eher Spiel oder blockieren anstatt zu knacken. Tippe bei dir eher auf die ganz üblichen Verdächtigen wie: Tretlagerschalen oder Verbindung Tretlager - Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2017)

Ich tippe aufs horstlink Lager... War bei mir die Ursache fürs knacken...


----------



## Muckal (8. September 2017)

Falls wer noch eins brauchen kann. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-grosse-l-inkl-steuersatz-dampfer-und-zubehor


----------



## arghlol (19. September 2017)

Hier haben doch auch einige auf die Carbon-Wippe umgerüstet. Hätte da wer Interesse einen schwarzen Alu-Briefbeschwerer für kleines Geld zu verkaufen?


----------



## Hasifisch (19. September 2017)

Schwarz habe ich nicht, könnte dir eine in Raw gegen Porto schicken.


----------



## Pintie (26. September 2017)

Würd e meinen schwarzen verkaufen. mit Huber Buchse. Komm Donnerstag Abend von den Seychellen zurück dann können wir das ausmachen.


----------



## arghlol (27. September 2017)

Danke, aber ich habe das Angebot von @Hasifisch angenommen. Eine nicht bunte muss reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funny_biker (3. Oktober 2017)

Hat hier sonst noch wer Probleme mit nem gebrochem Rahmen? August 2016 hat’s mit die Kettenstrebe zerlegt und gestern ist der Hauptrahmen in 2 Teile gebrochen.


----------



## Chris0711 (3. Oktober 2017)

Bisher alles gut. Kannst du mal Bilder einstellen?


----------



## funny_biker (3. Oktober 2017)

Vom Bruch der Kettenstrebe hab ich leider keine Fotos mehr.


----------



## KainerM (3. Oktober 2017)

Von einem Hauptrahmen hab ich noch keine Berichte gehört. Allerdings einige Kettenstreben.

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Oktober 2017)

Ist da auch die Kurbel kaputt? Heftiger Einschlag, oder?


----------



## knuspi (15. Oktober 2017)

Meine Kettenstrebe hat es heute auch zerlegt. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie es momentan mit Tauschrahmen aussieht?
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ze8vwvVEj0L0ABBj2


----------



## fabeltierkater (15. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

ich habe noch einen kompletten ICB 02 Rahmen (blau, XL) im Keller, den ich nicht mehr mit gutem Gewissen verkaufen kann (ein paar Dellen, ziemlich vermackt, Spiel, das ich nicht beheben konnte, ich glaube ein paar Gewinde sind nicht mehr so ganz in Ordnung...). Die Kettenstreben sollten aber technisch in Ordnung sein. Wenn du willst, würde ich sie dir für die VSK schicken; oder meinetwegen auch den ganzen Rahmen.


----------



## Pintie (15. Oktober 2017)

geht die x12 achse noch? Als Ersatzteillager sicher gut. 
Ich hoffe meiner hält noch bis Januar. Dann geht mein ICB in Rente. (muss einem 29" weichen)


----------



## fabeltierkater (15. Oktober 2017)

Ja, die Achse ist vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Pintie (15. Oktober 2017)

dann hätte ich interesse daran. Aber ich warte mal ab ob jemand das gesamt paket  will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (15. Dezember 2017)

Blöde Frage. Ich bin dabei auf 1x12 umzubauen. Habe eine Eagle Kurbel mit 34er Kettenblatt verbaut. Die kommt dem Rahmen aber gefährlich nahe. Ich wollte eigentlich früher oder später auf 36z wechseln, aber das passt ja nie mehr rein. Ist das normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Pintie (15. Dezember 2017)

boost Kettenblatt?
und 36 WTF ? was hast du für beine ?

P.s. ich verabschiede mich dann mal aus dem ICB Thema. Wechsel ins 29" Lager...


----------



## knuspi (15. Dezember 2017)

Passt das Boost Kettenblatt denn auf die Nicht-Boost Kurbel?
Naja, mit dem 50er Ritzel hinten sollte vorne schon 36 möglich sein


----------



## Muckal (15. Dezember 2017)

Wollte mal ein 34er B-labs oval montieren, ging nicht.


----------



## arghlol (16. Dezember 2017)

knuspi schrieb:


> Passt das Boost Kettenblatt denn auf die Nicht-Boost Kurbel?


Bei SRAM ja.


----------



## TimoD (13. Februar 2018)

Kurz Nachgefragt, ich Suche einen Kompletten  Hinterbau für mein 01 Modell  , weiß jemand wo man die noch herbekommt oder kann man dann den kompletten Rahmen in die Tonne Kloppen ? 

Gruß !


----------



## arghlol (14. Februar 2018)

Du kannst es bei Carver mal direkt probieren. Ich fürchte allerdings, dass die Chancen nicht besonders gut stehen da noch etwas zu bekommen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur der Gebrauchtmarkt bzw. das Forum.

Was ist denn kaputt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Februar 2018)

knuspi schrieb:


> Blöde Frage. Ich bin dabei auf 1x12 umzubauen. Habe eine Eagle Kurbel mit 34er Kettenblatt verbaut. Die kommt dem Rahmen aber gefährlich nahe. Ich wollte eigentlich früher oder später auf 36z wechseln, aber das passt ja nie mehr rein. Ist das normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?





knuspi schrieb:


> Passt das Boost Kettenblatt denn auf die Nicht-Boost Kurbel?
> Naja, mit dem 50er Ritzel hinten sollte vorne schon 36 möglich sein



Das Kettenblatt wird schon passen. Boost ändert ja nix an der Kurbelbreite, sondern schiebt die Kassette im Hinterbau weiter raus weil die Nabe breiter wird. Deshalb steht dann das Boost-Kettenblatt weiter aussen um die Kettenlinie beizubehalten.

Im Umkehrschluss zerhagelt es dir dann aber am Non-Boost Rad komplett die Kettenlinie, was dann zu Kettenabwürfen vom 50er Ritzel, schlechtem Schaltverhalten und anderem führen kann.

Ich kenne das Problem weil ich eine Vyro mit 36Z auf 48mm Kettenlinie verbaut habe. Ich habe gut 2mm vom Radius des Yokes runter gefeilt um genug Luft für das Blatt zu bekommen. Den RnC-Rahmen kann ich eh niemandem guten Gewissens verkaufen. Meiner ist von vorne bis hinten schief zusammen genagelt. Nicht mal die ISCG-Aufnahme ist an meinem zentrisch zum Tretlagergehäuse. Was mit der Vyro auch eher suboptimal ist.

Unterm Strich haben wir uns da mit dem Wunsch nach möglichst kurzen Kettenstreben selbst ein Ei gelegt weil Stefan den Bauraum dann auf das letzte mm zusammenschrumpfen musste.



Weiß jemand wo ich die Liste mit den Lagergrößen finde?

Meins soll noch eine Saison laufen und hat immer noch die ersten Lager drin. Auch wenn es mir trotz XL bald zu kurz ist. Schon schräg dass mein ICB 2.0 in L fast länger ist als das 1.0 in XL.


----------



## Pintie (15. Februar 2018)

anbei die lagerliste.

Mein icb ist unterdessen auch richtig fertig. Hab zwar noch keine Risse gefunden, aber es geht dem Ende zu.
ich wechsel in wenigen Wochen ins 29" Lager  von ICB in XL zum Orbea Rallon in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Februar 2018)

Danke. Meins ist die letzten zwei Saisons eher geschont worden,  von daher hoffe ich mal das es diese Saison noch hin haut. Auch wenn es dann Wilbad verdauen muss...

Nur ob ich jetzt, nach und nach, auf 27,5 umstelle (andere Gabel, einen LRS umspeichen) und dann nächsten Winter nur den Rahmen tausche oder dann doch auf 29" gehe bin ich mir noch nicht einig. Beim Wechsel auf 29" würden etwaige Upgrades fürs ICB absolut keinen Sinn ergeben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pintie (15. Februar 2018)

das ist richtig.
deshalb wirds bei mir auch ein 100% neues bike. verwende nichts weiter. 

Der icb Rahmen kommt an die Wand, die Teile werden an die Frau vererbt oder gehen in bikemarkt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Februar 2018)

Das ist halt bei mir das "Problem". Antrieb, Sattelstütze etc sind noch nicht alt. Von daher ist das Konzept 27,5" schon verlockend weil man die Ausgaben ein wenig strecken kann. 

Zumal ich auch auf jeden Fall in Richtung Superenduro/Freeride gucke. Und da bin ich mir bezüglich 29" nicht so sicher... Alles darunter deckt das 2.0 sehr gut ab. Na mal sehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pintie (15. Februar 2018)

versteh ich.
und ja Federweg >= 170mm bei 29" nennt man DH..

Mein icb hat ja 180/190mm Federweg, (langer Vivid + durolux) gehe jetzt auf 160/150
beim vergleich hat man das nicht wirklich gemerkt.

Für den Park macht 27,5 vermutlich schon Sinn( super mega extrem Eduro ). Mein neues ist zum ICB aber kein vergleich. geht besser runter und rauf. und wiegt dabei 2,5kg weniger.
https://www.orbea.com/de-de/marken/rallon/


----------



## Lindwurm (17. Februar 2018)

TimoD schrieb:


> Kurz Nachgefragt, ich Suche einen Kompletten  Hinterbau für mein 01 Modell  , weiß jemand wo man die noch herbekommt oder kann man dann den kompletten Rahmen in die Tonne Kloppen ?
> 
> Gruß !


Servus
Ich habe noch einen Hinterbau im Keller liegen. Allerdings mit 27,5 Ausfallenden.
Falls Intresse besteht kannst du mir eine PM schicken.
Gru8 Bernd


----------



## funny_biker (20. Februar 2018)

Schreibt doch mal was ihr noch so an ICB Rahmen und Anbauteilen übrig habt. Hätte Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (20. Februar 2018)

ich hätte die 27,5" ausfallenden, eine x12 Achse, paar Lager und zugführungen über. 
und demnächst wenn das neue Bike da ist eine Carbon wippe und einen Vivd air in 222mm


----------



## funny_biker (20. Februar 2018)

Was hast du dir preislich so vorgestellt für Wippe und Dämpfer? Welche geo Einstellung hat die Wippe?


----------



## Pintie (20. Februar 2018)

die carbon Wippe ist von der Geo genau zwischen high und low und hat 170mm Federweg.
mit dem 222mm Vivid hat man 190mm Federweg.

Ich kann aber noch nicht sagen wann ich das verkaufe. Aktuell hab ich einen Liefertermin fürs neue Bike in KW 12
Preis keine Ahnung, vernünftig halt.


----------



## arghlol (24. Februar 2018)

Die Carbon-Wippe entspricht der 170mm/flach-Einstellung.


----------



## Pintie (24. Februar 2018)

Nö... Ist genau die Mitte zwischen flach und steil...


----------



## arghlol (24. Februar 2018)

Es sollte 170/flach mit Verstellmöglichkeit +/- 0,5° werden.
Allerdings ist es am Ende nur die mittlere Einstellung geworden => 170/flach.

Hier nochmal ein Beitrag von Stefan dazu:


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Naja, du kommst ja genau auf die 170mm flach Position mit zusätzlich +/- 0,5° Verstellbereich. Die steile Position von vorher erreichst Du natürlich nicht mehr, aber irgendwo sind mir auch Grenzen mit der Kompatibilität gesetzt...
> 
> 
> Ich muss auch noch unbedingt die verschiedenen Varianten/Kombinationen am aktuellen ICB durchspielen, kann schon sein dass die "ultra-flach" Einstellung über die neue Wippe am aktuellen ICB zu einer Kollision beim Einfedern führt... das schaffe ich diese Woche aber nicht mehr, habe noch Termine und brennende Baustellen.
> ...


----------



## Pintie (24. Februar 2018)

laut der CAD Dateien die ich von beiden habe schaut das anders aus 
Der Plan war ja flip chips für steil flach mit der carbon wippe mit zu liefern.
es wurde dann aber ein chip mit einem loch in der Mitte.


----------



## Pintie (24. Februar 2018)

edith... ich nehme das zurück und behaupte das gegenteil 




hast recht


----------



## funny_biker (11. März 2018)

1. Ist jemand hier mal den CC DB Air CS im Carver gefahren und kann ein Grundsetup empfehlen?
2. ich suche immer Ersatzteile für mein ICB wie Ketten/sitzstreben, Rahmen, ausfallenden usw. Mir brechen die Teile öfter mal und ist immer gut Ersatz zu haben.
Können das dann auch gerne über den Bikemarkt regeln.

Lg Jan


----------



## Jefe (22. April 2018)

...hat jemand zufällig einen ICB Rahmen in S zu verkaufen? muss nicht mehr schön sein aber in Ordnung. Gerne auch als Kit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funny_biker (15. Mai 2018)

da mir jetzt auch noch der Verbindungsbolzen von Rahmen zu Kettenstrebe am Gewinde gebrochen ist, suche ich alles was ihr so an Ersatzteilen für das ICB habt. Ketten-/Sitzstreben, Rahmen, Wippe, Kugellager usw. Bin in 2 Wochen hoffentlich ausgelernter Industriemechaniker also kann ich einige Schäden und Spuren reparieren. Einfach mal alles anbieten. Ist leider nur eine frage der Zeit bis mir wieder was bricht.


----------



## McGeifer (18. Mai 2018)

Also Teile kann ich leider keine anbieten aber ich wunder mich immer etwas wie "oft" man hier ließt das bei euren ICBs irgendwas kaputt geht. Ich hab bis heut nocht nicht mal Spiel im Hinterbau


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2018)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> ...Ich hab bis heut nocht nicht mal Spiel im Hinterbau



Dann weiß ich nicht, was du dir da hast andrehen lassen - ein ICB kann es nicht sein...


----------



## funny_biker (22. Mai 2018)

Naja ich muss schon zugeben das ich es meinem ICB mit EDC Rennen, regelmäßig Bikepark u.a. Bad Wildbad nicht leicht mache. 85kg Kampfgewicht und immer am Limit bewegt zu werden fordert nach knapp 3000km Stück für Stück seinen Tribut. Nehme es meinem ICB auch nicht übel


----------



## McGeifer (23. Mai 2018)

Ok solche Zahlen kann ich allerdings auch nicht aufweisen. Dürfte sicher einen gewissen "Einfluss" haben


----------



## Jefe (23. Mai 2018)

funny_biker schrieb:


> Naja ich muss schon zugeben das ich es meinem ICB mit EDC Rennen, regelmäßig Bikepark u.a. Bad Wildbad nicht leicht mache. 85kg Kampfgewicht und immer am Limit bewegt zu werden fordert nach knapp 3000km Stück für Stück seinen Tribut. Nehme es meinem ICB auch nicht übel




Warum um alles in der Welt fährt man ein Enduro in einem Downhillrennen? Dann erklären sich mir auch einige Probleme ;-)


----------



## funny_biker (23. Mai 2018)

Weil DH Rennen Laune machen, Enduro Rennen aber auch und ich als Azubi nur Geld für ein Bike hab.


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2018)

Falls jemand Teile fürs ICB sucht... Carbonwippe, Laufräder Gabel... hab paar Sachen im Bikemarkt.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1129611-carver-wippe-carbon


----------



## funny_biker (17. Juni 2018)

Soo der nächste Rahmen reißt gerade an Steuerrohr zu oberrohr. Hat noch jemand einen Rahmen/Hauptrahmen über? Zustand erstmal egal. Ab Größe M aber umso größer Umso besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2018)

funny_biker schrieb:


> Soo der nächste Rahmen reißt gerade an Steuerrohr zu oberrohr. Hat noch jemand einen Rahmen/Hauptrahmen über? Zustand erstmal egal. Ab Größe M aber umso größer Umso besser.



Hätte einen in L...ansich fast ungebraucht...hängt bei mir so rum in Raw. Würd ich günstig verscherbeln 

G.


----------



## McGeifer (18. Juni 2018)

Fehlpost

(Man kann ja auch im Jahr 2018 noch keine eigenen Beiträge löschen)


----------



## funny_biker (18. Juni 2018)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> bitte löschen


Was?


----------



## foreigner (15. August 2018)

Weiß jemand wo man Dämpferschrauben für das ICB (mit Carbonwippe) herbekommt. Ich brauch neue.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. August 2018)

Nur die Schrauben oder die Gewindehülsen die in den Dämpferbuchsen stecken?
Die Schrauben habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit gegen normale M5 plus große Scheibe getauscht.


----------



## foreigner (15. August 2018)

Ich habe, wie ich auf die Carbon-Wippe gegangen bin, vom Vorbesitzer Schrauben und Gewindehülse von Tuning-Pedals.de bekommen und Huber-Bushings. An der Wippe braucht man da ja andere, die Carbonwippe ist ja schmaler. Die Titanschrauben sind aber nix. Der Inbus ist so klein und hat so wenig tiefe, dass ich beim sauberen Anziehen mit Drehmomentschlüssel bei Erstmontage den Schraubenkopf ausgenudelt habe. Die können das Drehmoment gar nicht. Die muss ich auf alle Fälle Tauschen. Weiß nur nicht, ob ich beide Schrauben aus der Gewindebuchse bekomme, ohne dass die gröbere Macken bekommt. Wenn ich die Schrauben jetzt ausbaue, brauch ich neue, nochmal nehmen ist nicht. Und ich will eigentlich Rad fahren und nicht erst auf Schrauben warten.
Also, evtl. beides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. August 2018)

Im Endeffekt sollte es auch kein Problem darstellen wenn du dir passende Schrauben und (Hut)Muttern bei Eisenkarl oder bei OBI besorgst und da rein jagst. 
Zumindest wenn die 12Nm ausreichend Kraftschluss zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Buchse herstellen. Und sieht weniger hübsch aus. Dafür kannst Du aber fahren.


----------



## foreigner (16. August 2018)

Ja, als Übergangslösung ok. Aber als Standard muss ich dann mal schauen.


----------



## foreigner (16. August 2018)

Weißt du zufällig auswendig, welche Gewindehülsenlänge die Carbonwippe braucht?


----------



## Pintie (16. August 2018)

könnte eine Ti Achse mit zwei ti schrauben (torx 30) anbieten. 
gerne die Carbon wippe dazu


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. August 2018)

Ne, keinen Plan. Hab die Carbonwippe ja nie selber besessen.


----------



## foreigner (16. August 2018)

@Pintie : Achse und Schrauben würde ich nehmen. Für Wippe habe ich eigentlich kein Bedarf.
Ich schicke mal ein PN.


----------



## McGeifer (26. Februar 2019)

Moin!

Um das Thema hier mal aus der Versenkung zu holen hätte ich mal ein anliegen an die ICB Fahrer hier im Forum. Da mein Antriebstrang an meinem ICB nun verschlissen ist möchte ich in diesem Zuge von der 2x10 Schaltgruppe weg da ich damit leider nicht besonders gut zurechtkam. Auf meinem Hometrails hatte ich immer das Problem das ich vorn ständig am Hoch- und runterschalten bin da die Übersetzungen mit denen ich für gewöhnlich fahre, irgendwie genau in der „Mitte“ sind. Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich möchte sofern das überhaupt ohne weiteres möglich ist auf 1x12 umrüsten.

Ich bin vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mit dem Rad eines Kollegen gefahren der auf 1x12 unterwegs ist und das hat mir schon ganz gut gefallen. Vorn hatte er ein 32er Kettenblatt verbaut, die Abstufung der Kassette habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf. Dass die Übersetzung für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schwer war würde ich eher zu einem 30er Kettenblatt tendieren. Leider bin ich bei dem ganzen 1x12 Zeug überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Stand der Dinge und die Auswahl die es da inzwischen gibt ist doch recht erschlagend.

Wichtig wäre mir vor allem das ich meine Laufräder weiter nutzen kann. Habe gesehen, dass es scheinbar auch 12-fach Kassetten für die normalen Shimano Freiläufe gibt und dann halt diese speziellen XD-Freiläufe. Ich benutze nach wie vor den originalen Laufradsatz von DT (ICB 02) und einen zweiten mit einer HOPE Pro2 Nabe (dafür gibt es keinen XD-Freilauf zum umrüsten).

Die Frage also an euch hier:

Fährt jemand 1x12? Wenn ja was gibt es evtl. zu beachten (Kettenlinie usw.) und welche Empfehlungen könnt ich machen bzgl. Hersteller. Habe gesehen, dass es auch diverse Umrüstkits von anderen Herstellern gibt, zumindest was Kassette und co. Betrifft.

Wäre echt super, wenn hier mal jemand etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2019)

Wenn dir das Gewicht nicht sooo wichtig ist, wovon ich erstmal ausgehe würde das mit einer NX-Eagle oder SunRace MZ90 plus 12-Fach Schaltwerk und Shifter funktionieren ohne den Freilauf wechseln zu müssen. Denen fehlt halt das 10er Ritzel im Vergleich zu den GX-Kassetten.
30/ 11-50 11-Fach fahre ich selber, passt mir ganz gut am 27.5er Enduro.

Hätte da übrigens nen XL-Rahmen abzugeben


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2019)

Für hope pro2 gibt es wohl keinen XD Freilauf, für pro2 evo aber. Bist du sicher dass das eine pro2 ist? Die wäre ja schon recht alt.

Ich würde einfach eine komplette GX Eagle Komplettgruppe kaufen ( nicht boost version, Kurbellänge wie gewünscht) und einen XD Freilauf für die DT Nabe. Dann hast du funktional das beste und du bist bei rund 400 Euro raus, wenn du günstig kaufst. Für die Hope dann einfach ne NX 12- fach Kassette und das war's.


----------



## McGeifer (1. März 2019)

Jupp ist schon älter. Hatte ich vor einigen Jahren für meinen Downhiller angeschafft und auf dem aktuellen passen die halt nicht mehr. Werde ich denk ich auch so machen .. ne GX.Gruppe mit XD Feilauf auf die DT-Laufräder und den Hope LRS als Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (27. Mai 2019)

..seit einiger Zeit stelle ich fest das mein Hinterbau seitlich Spiel hat obwohl alle Schrauben fest sind und die Lager neu. Auf jeden Fall fährt es sich als hätte man hinten einen Platten. Ist das normal?


----------



## scottsky (27. Mai 2019)

Hast du auch mal die Hinterradnabe kontrolliert?

Ich hatte auch mal das Gefühl einer Hinterradlenkung.. Lager der Nabe waren im ...


----------



## mhedder (28. Mai 2019)

Das Phänomen hatte ich auch. Bei mir war es Spiel im Horstlink Lager. Habe ich mit Ausgleichsscheiben (lt. Erinnerung  ca. 5 Zehntel pro Seite) ausgeglichen. Danach war das Fahrgefühl wieder normal.

Gruß Marc


----------



## KainerM (3. Juni 2019)

Horstlink kontrollieren, ist eine Fehlkonstruktion an dem Rahmen.
Ersatzteile gibts natürlich keine mehr, ist ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt, da kann mans dem Hersteller nicht zumuten ein paar Kleinteile zu haben.. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2019)

KainerM schrieb:


> Horstlink kontrollieren, ist eine Fehlkonstruktion an dem Rahmen.
> Ersatzteile gibts natürlich keine mehr, ist ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt, da kann mans dem Hersteller nicht zumuten ein paar Kleinteile zu haben.. [/sarcasm]



Das habe ich mir schon nach einem Jahr gedacht...


----------



## endorphine (4. Juni 2019)

Das Gleitlager bekommt man zumindest noch direkt bei Igus. Dann fehlt nur noch die Hülse z.B. von Misumi


----------



## Jefe (4. Juni 2019)

..hast Du mal einen Link zu den Hülsen?


----------



## endorphine (4. Juni 2019)

Ich habe keine Maße vorliegen, sonst würde ich es raussuchen.
Aber ich würde schon erwarten, das Misumi da was liefern kann. Toleranz des Aussendurchmessers müsste man raussuchen, aber eine Linearwelle hohlgebohrt sollte passen.

Das Lager ist ein Igus JFM 1214-05


----------



## nino85 (3. Juli 2019)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand das Teile-Excel mit den ganzen Lagergrößen rumfahren?
Letztes Wochenende habe ich mal den Hinterbau komplett zerlegt - jetzt knackt erstmal wieder nichts - allerdings laufen sämtliche Lager ziemlich rau.


Edit sagt: zwei Seiten zurück, und er wurde fündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasGerma (30. September 2020)

Hey Leute,
Ich fahre jetzt seit 2-3 Jahren das Carver ICB mit Laufradgröße 650b. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike doch leider ist mir letztens die untere Schwinge vom Hinterbau während der Abfahrt gebrochen. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wo ich das benötigte Ersatzteil finde bzw. an wen ich mich wenden muss? Oder bleibt dann doch nur Schweißen übrig? Bild dürfte mit dabei sein.
MfG Lukas


----------



## knuspi (30. September 2020)

Genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert. Ist aber schon Jahre her. Ich habe damals nach langem hin und her einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Das ganze hat sich aber ewig hin gezogen und schon damals hieß es, dass es keine Rahmen mehr gäbe. Ich denke also leider, dass du keine große Chance auf Ersatz hast. Die Schwingen einzeln gibt es sowieso nicht. 
Ich war damals direkt mit Fahrrad XXL in Kontakt, geh denen ich das Rad auch gekauft habe.


----------



## LukasGerma (30. September 2020)

Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das ist ja blöd. Dann werde ich es schweißen lassen müssen.
MfG Lukas


----------



## LukasGerma (30. September 2020)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Gibt es denn einen konkreten Ansprechpartner oder Service bei dem man sowas melden kann? Also beispielweise bei größeren Marken gibt es ja auch eine Mail oder Telefonnummer über welche man die Leute dort erreicht.
MfG Lukas


----------



## knuspi (30. September 2020)

Also bei mir gab es sowas damals nicht. Ich habe mich direkt an den Kundensupport von Fahrrad XXL gewendet. Aber schon vorab: das kann sehr frustrierend sein


----------



## mhedder (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich hätte im übrigen auch noch einen gut erhaltenen ICB Rahmen in L (auch blau) hier im Keller liegen.
Den wollte ich schon seit Jahren mal in den Bikemarkt einstellen, hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht.
Bin was so was angeht extrem unmotiviert.   
Bei Interesse PN.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasGerma (1. Oktober 2020)

Naja dann werde ich ihn wohl doch Schweißen lassen. Aber danke trotzdem


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Oktober 2020)

Da bin ich gespannt wie gut sich das Schweißen lässt und ob du wen findest der das machen will. Zuerst mal sollte man eine passende Vorrichtung/Lehre damit da der Schweißverzug auch nichts irgendwie verschiebt, das dürften die Lager nicht so lustig finden. Und je nach Material (war es 6061 beim ICB?) muss die Schwinge dann noch wärmebehandelt werden, sonst reißt die Schweißnaht schnell wieder.
Dazu kommt noch dass hier eine alte Schweißnaht neu geschweißt werden muss, dem Bild zu Folge ist sie ja genau an der Verbindung zum Yoke gerissen. Ich bin kein Fachmann aber soweit ich mich ans Studium erinnere wird die zweite Schweißnaht nicht unbedingt so gut wie die Erste. Und Material abtragen geht nicht weil sonst die Schwinge zu kurz wird.
Und wenn du das nicht privat sondern mit Rechnung etc machen lassen willst müsste da dann noch jemand Gewährleistung drauf geben. Ob das, bei einem Bauteil das im Worstcase deine Gesundheit in Mitleidenschaft zieht, jemand macht? Aber Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Jefe (4. November 2020)

...falls irgendjemand zufällig ein neues Schaltauge benötigt, 057 bei Schaltauge.com.


----------



## arghlol (6. November 2020)

Jefe schrieb:


> ...falls irgendjemand zufällig ein neues Schaltauge benötigt, 057 bei Schaltauge.com.


Generell ist beim ICB ein Syntace X-12 Schaltauge verbaut.
Das bekommt man den meisten Händlern.

Z.B.








						X-12 Schaltauge
					

Die Vorteile gegenüber traditionellen Ausfallenden mit „Schnellspannern“:      Höhere Steifigkeit   Weniger Gewicht gegenüber konventionellen Ausfallenden auch mit hochwertigsten Schnellspannhebeln...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Merrakon (10. November 2020)

Ich suche Ausfallenden in 27,5, Weiß einer wo ich die herbekomme?
Das war doch so, dass ich die von 26'' auf 27,5'' ändern kann.?!


----------



## arghlol (10. November 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> Ich suche Ausfallenden in 27,5, Weiß einer wo ich die herbekomme?
> Das war doch so, dass ich die von 26'' auf 27,5'' ändern kann.?!


Ja, richtig.
Ich habe leider nur noch ein paar 27,5er Ausfallenden da.


----------



## McGeifer (11. November 2020)

Ich kann morgen mal schauen ob ich die noch irgendwo habe, werde am ICB eh nicht auf 27,5 wechseln.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2020)

arghlol schrieb:


> Generell ist beim ICB ein Syntace X-12 Schaltauge verbaut.
> Das bekommt man den meisten Händlern.
> 
> Z.B.
> ...


Achtung da sind mittlerweile mehrere Varianten unter X12 zu finden! Da muss man genau hinschauen.


----------



## cocaine78 (2. Juni 2022)

Moin,

wird das Teil eigentlich noch regelmäßig von jemandem gefahren? Ich frage deshalb, weil meins jetzt quasi 6 Jahre unbenutzt rumstand nach dem Aufbau. Jetzt hab ich dieses Jahr wieder Zeit und Bock und hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zur  Einstellung der Flip chip Geschichte. Aufgebaut ist es als 650b mit einer 160er Pike und Monarch mit L/M Tune. 

Bewegt werden soll es zukünftig auch etwas mehr Bergablastig / Flowtrails/ Red line

danke schonmal und Gruß 

Markus


----------



## knuspi (3. Juni 2022)

Hi Markus. Ja, ich fahre meines immer noch. Nicht mehr oft, was aber eher an mangelnder Zeit als am Fahrrad liegt 

Zum Flip Chip hatte ich mir Mal folgendes notiert. Ich fahre seit Beginn 170mm in der steil Einstellung und habe diese auch nur verändert.

Oben 150
Unten 170
Vorne steil
Hinten flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (3. Juni 2022)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hi Markus. Ja, ich fahre meines immer noch. Nicht mehr oft, was aber eher an mangelnder Zeit als am Fahrrad liegt
> 
> Zum Flip Chip hatte ich mir Mal folgendes notiert. Ich fahre seit Beginn 170mm in der steil Einstellung und habe diese auch nur verändert.
> 
> ...


Moin und Danke erstmal. Welche Folgen hat denn die Einstellung des chips in welcher Position? Ich würde mir das Teil zum shreddern gerne anständig einstellen. Aber all die Gedanken, die ich mir beim Aufbau gemacht habe, sind nach knapp 7 Jahren einfach nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen, genauso mit den Infos die bezüglich des Bikes alle mal da waren. Und ich war ja auch einer, der von Anfang an und bei jeder Abstimmung dabei war.


----------



## knuspi (3. Juni 2022)

Also wenn es rein zum bergab fahren dienen soll mach wahrscheinlich 170mm in der flach Einstellung den meisten Sinn. Ich kann dir aber leider nicht sagen, wie stark sich die Einstellungen auf die Performance auswirken. Hab diese wie gesagt seit Beginn nie geändert. Im Zweifelsfall einfach Mal probieren, ist ja schnell umgestellt


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2022)

Hier sind aktuell 3 Rahmen vorhanden und 2 im Einsatz, suche noch einen 4. Vorzugsweise Allu raw Größe m oder l... Der für meine große aufgebaut werden soll... Fahre meist die 170 flach Einstellung. Rad liegt dann einfach ruhiger wenn es schneller wird. Sich wenn die steile Einstellung in den technischen Passagen die wir hier oft haben etwas drehfreudiger ist. Mittlerweile habe ich einen db inline und ne 180er Lyrik als Fahrwerk drin.


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2022)

Habe meins nicht mehr aber ein Kumpel fährt es noch.
Die stimmigste Einstellung war ganz klar flach und 170mm. Mit 150mm war das Heck nie sonderlich harmonisch und in steil wird es stelzig, insbesondere mit 650b, weil das Tretlager zu hoch kommt.
Die spätere Carbon-Wippe hat daher die flache und 170mm-einstellung übernommen und war nicht einstellbar. Sollte eigentlich zwar auch eine Winkelverstellung, die geringer ausfallen sollte, haben, aber Carver hat das meines Wissens nach nicht umgesetzt.

Flach und 170mm ist unteres, hinteres Loch.
Also so wie die Schraube hier sitzt:


----------



## Mister_Mims (19. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Wippe für mein CCB.
Meine Carbonwippe ist nämlich an der Aufnahme der Sitzstrebe gebrochen.

Hat noch jemand eine Wippe abzugeben? Alu oder Carbon ist mir erstmal egal.


----------



## arghlol (19. Oktober 2022)

Hey,
eine Alu-Wippe in blau liegt bei mir ungenutzt im Keller. Die könntest du haben.



Die Kugellager müssten aber getauscht werden. Die sind durch.


----------



## foreigner (20. Oktober 2022)

Kumpel hat eine schwarze. Lager müssten noch okay sein


----------



## Mister_Mims (21. Oktober 2022)

Danke foreigner, aber ich nehm die von arghlol. 
Ich glaub das blau macht sich gut am CCB 02. Falls nicht, kann ich es immernoch schwarz lackieren. Wobei mir die Optik eigentlich eh egal ist. 
Und ich war eh grad am Lager tauschen. Sonst wären mir die Risse in meiner Wippe eh nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## NilsRu (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
Bin auch weiterhin stolzer ICB 02 Fahrer, hab mir einen Bomber CR und Fox CTR für hinten geholt und auf 27,5 umgebaut. 
Nun meine Frage(n):
Der Rahmen ist schon etwas mitgenommen und die ein oder andere Schraube Ist schon etwas angerostet, beziehungsweise musste schon ganz durch ein Provisorium ersetzt werden.

Hätte zufällig jemand Teile oder im besten Fall einen ganzen Rahmen (hab aktuell 46) relativ Preisgünstig anzubieten? Möchte wirklich nicht mehr Unmengen in das Bike stecken, aber auch nicht einfach die Kiste aufgeben.

Teile wie eine/die Carbonwippe oder Ähnliches könnt ihr mir auch gerne anbieten, sofern ihr die anzubieten habt.

Gewichtsmäßig lässt sich ja immer was tun 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

